# Herve Leger = <3



## lvpiggy

ok i've realized i'm officially addicted *not only* to louboutins, but also to herve leger!!  EVERYTHING from the collections is just . . . too gorgeous for words!  I already have 6 herve leger dresses, and I just ordered 2 more!!  

seriously, if you have the money, GET ONE!!! hehe ok just my lil testimonial 

couple of random pix, both dresses from the spring 2008 collection:












see aren't they fun?


----------



## chercherry

I love their dresses as well... but before I buy one I need to work out in order be be in shape and be able to wear one of those


----------



## lv-lover

You look great in your dresses!
They are so beautiful, I wish I could afford one. I think they would look so good on me.


----------



## elle tee

Wow, you look great in those dresses!  I would totally buy one, but I never ever have occasions to wear a dress like that.


----------



## Lola24

I love mine and really want the strapless one!!


----------



## onemoredoor

I love Herve Leger dresses too. They're smokinnnnn hot!


----------



## sillywahine

loveeee the dresses lvpiggy!!!  they look so gorgeous!! *sigh* if I can afford one! and you already have 6! 
you're a san franciscan like me! do u buy them at downtown??


----------



## L etoile

How much are they?


----------



## candypants1100

they look so flattering on everyone who wears them! how much do they go for? how do you wash them?


----------



## lvpiggy

*chercherry -* you'd be surprised!  i think part of the whole point of the "bandage" thing is to nudge your figure in the right direction 

*sillywahine* - no way!  and i see we're both obsessed w/louboutin as well!!  we should meet up for some shopping, no?  where do you shop?  union square i'm guessing?  i actually buy my herves from the BH store, i call in my orders to an SA down there . . . but GUESS WHAT?!?!?  THEY'RE PLANNING TO OPEN ON IN SF SHOPPING CENTER!!!!!  i just found out yesterday, and i'm sooo excited   now if they can open a CL too my life will be complete!~:okay:

*eckertle, candypants1100* - pricing is around $1,200 per dress full price, but they go on sale @ the end of every season as well for around 40% off, and every once in a while you can get lucky and they'll discount it even further as well


----------



## guccimamma

i would spend the money on a leger, if i had the rockin body to match!

so pretty!


----------



## bebexirene

lvpiggy, you look gorgeous wearing those dresses!  You have a gorgeous body to go with the dresses


----------



## luxlover

lvpiggy said:


> *chercherry -* you'd be surprised! i think part of the whole point of the "bandage" thing is to nudge your figure in the right direction
> 
> *sillywahine* - no way! and i see we're both obsessed w/louboutin as well!! we should meet up for some shopping, no? where do you shop? union square i'm guessing? i actually buy my herves from the BH store, i call in my orders to an SA down there . . . but GUESS WHAT?!?!? THEY'RE PLANNING TO OPEN ON IN SF SHOPPING CENTER!!!!! i just found out yesterday, and i'm sooo excited  now if they can open a CL too my life will be complete!~:okay:
> 
> *eckertle, candypants1100* - pricing is around $1,200 per dress full price, but they go on sale @ the end of every season as well for around 40% off, and every once in a while you can get lucky and they'll discount it even further as well


 
wow, very nice I had no clue Herve Leger was opening a boutique in SF. haha the 2 of us basically have the same addictions right now..CL's & Herve Leger!

Do you know if Herve Leger doing their sale yet? I want to add to my collection..haha

Btw, the red dress is fabulous on you!!


----------



## juicykenzie

the dresses look great on you! too bad they don't have the boutique in my country


----------



## OrangeCounty

lv - you look fabulous in your HL dresses! I just discovered these dresses a little while ago. I work at Intermix and we carry them there. I tried one on last week and it made me look so tiny! Now I must have one. HL dresses look good on everyone; seriously...its like spanx but instead its a dress!


----------



## DallasSocialite

I love HL too! If there is not a boutique where you live, you can get them from intermix. His dresses are soooo hot!


----------



## margaritas

You look great in those dresses! Hot!


----------



## foxycleopatra

I'm slowly becoming obsessed with Herve Leger too although I've yet to bite the bullet and drop that amount of $$.  Have to admit part of the appeal was from looking at your photos here on tPF LOL (BTW you wear Herve Leger waaay better than Kim Kardashian)!

How do these run sizing-wise?  Does XXS = size 0 / XS = size 2?...and so forth?  Is it supposed to fit skin-tight on?

BTW I also couldn't keep my eyes off that Cartier pendant....it is the Le Baiser du Dragon piece right?  My HG dream item!!....too bad I can't justify the price tag at this point.


----------



## LavenderIce

I really want one too!  If I can stop bankrolling my CL collection, I'll be able to fund one of these.  Good to know SF Centre is getting one.  Everytime I'm in Vegas, I walk by the boutique and look longingly into the window.

lvpiggy--you rock in your HLs and CLs!

Oh, NAP has them too.


----------



## eliza

i love Herve dresses too! but I feel like i'd be more sausage than sexy in it, ha ha. I love your grey one, just gorgeous!


----------



## fashionispoison

ahh pure love


----------



## lvpiggy

*bebexirene, OrangeCounty, margaritas, fashionispoison, juicykenzie* - thanks for the lovely compliments! btw - nice to see some fellow CL forum regulars! 

OK, slight confession . . . . i ordered *2 more* dresses this week!! tehehe . . . so this brings me up to . . . 7? oh dear!  i'll post pix when they come!



luxlover said:


> wow, very nice I had no clue Herve Leger was opening a boutique in SF. haha the 2 of us basically have the same addictions right now..CL's & Herve Leger!
> 
> Do you know if Herve Leger doing their sale yet? I want to add to my collection..haha
> 
> Btw, the red dress is fabulous on you!!


 

haha I KNOW! the 2 addictions totally go together though - i wouldn't dream of wearing anything but my CLs with my herve legers! it would just be wrong 

my SA @ BCBG told me about the SF store, b/c she noticed that I kept trying on & buying all the body con dresses there - she's trying to finagle me an invite to the opening, i'll keep you posted 

PS - spring 2008 on sale now, 40% off remaining dresses!! If you like, PM me and i can send you my contact @ the BH boutique!




foxycleopatra said:


> I'm slowly becoming obsessed with Herve Leger too although I've yet to bite the bullet and drop that amount of $$. Have to admit part of the appeal was from looking at your photos here on tPF LOL (BTW you wear Herve Leger waaay better than Kim Kardashian)!
> 
> How do these run sizing-wise? Does XXS = size 0 / XS = size 2?...and so forth? Is it supposed to fit skin-tight on?
> 
> BTW I also couldn't keep my eyes off that Cartier pendant....it is the Le Baiser du Dragon piece right? My HG dream item!!....too bad I can't justify the price tag at this point.


 
*waving* nice to see you here! thanks for the compliments . . . i'm telling you, it's all the dress, not me! :shame: re: sizing, i wear an xxs, they are definitely supposed to fit skintight, no loose spots, that way the "bandages" can persuade our otherwise uncooperative figures  i would say xxs is like the 00 @ bebe, xs is probably more like the 0 in "regular" stores like a banana republic or express? not sure about sizes above that . . . . 

the necklace is the Le Baiser du Dragon pendant!!!! how exciting that you recognized it! it's been my HG since it first debuted in 2004, i was *ecstatic* when i *finally scored it* *last month*  



LavenderIce said:


> I really want one too! If I can stop bankrolling my CL collection, I'll be able to fund one of these. Good to know SF Centre is getting one. Everytime I'm in Vegas, I walk by the boutique and look longingly into the window.
> 
> lvpiggy--you rock in your HLs and CLs!
> 
> Oh, NAP has them too.


 
thanks lavender! good too see you here! hehe . . . last time i was in vegas, i walked _into_ the boutique . . . and came out with 2 dresses, after just having purchased 2 pairs of CLs . . . . egads! 



eliza said:


> i love Herve dresses too! but I feel like i'd be more sausage than sexy in it, ha ha. I love your grey one, just gorgeous!


 
trust me, it's def. not a sausage type feeling, and i've more than enough experience stuffing various bits and pieces of myself into outfits! ush:


----------



## Joke

you look awesome in that, seems they were made for your body


----------



## luxurina

I love love herve leger..


----------



## omgblonde

I wish I had the body to rock HL! You look amazing in those dress though!


----------



## peach.

You look GREAT in them! They fit you perfectly. I definitely wanna hold off until I get into shape to fit into these dresses!


----------



## superstar

They look amazing on you. And yes when I can fit into one. I think that will be my 1st big splurge on one. After all I will deserve it.


----------



## compulsivepurse

Cute!! Unfortunately I have nowhere to wear them to!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I own one Herve Leger dress that I wore to my Graduation party, suprisingly it was really comfrotable, and I loved the way I looked in it.  I think if you can afford it, you should purchase one, they really make u look amazing.


----------



## svetty

Please add me to the club - i got my first Herve Leger dress and i am officially in LOVE!! I am a very curvy girl so i was REALLY surprised how it just picked everything up and just provided nice curves!! I am officially addicted!! I usually wear size 8-10 and i easily fit into the S size - my husband thinks it looks hot too 
I got one online at Net-A-Porter but the taxes are craaazy - and i have no idea where to find it in Toronto! i am planning a trip to Miami in august anyone knows where i can look up some Herve?


----------



## Lola24

I love mine!!! I only have one and probably could have gotten it in XXS because the XS is fitted but not skin tight..... it looks great though.  Next one I get will be XXS, really want the strapless one!!


----------



## starryviolet

I can't fit into HL. Boo. The XXS is too big for me. Is that sad or what?


----------



## svetty

Where did you ladies get them? I saw some on ebay, intermix and net-a-porter ...are there any other online places to buy HL?


----------



## m1nime

shopbopchic said:


> I can't fit into HL. Boo. The XXS is too big for me. Is that sad or what?


 
Thats sad alright. I hope its not the same for me. 

I know they are stocked at Cyberia on Chapel for Melbourne ladies - but they have very limited stock and sizes.

I would also like to know online places, going to search ebay now, but then, knowing they are too big for shopbopchic puts me off because these dresses have to be skintight or they wont look as good.


----------



## m1nime

Forgot to say - Lvpiggy - the dresses look absolutly stunning on you!! can you post more pics of your other HL dresses? pretty please. :buttercup:


----------



## Roe

i love them but being that i'm very busty..i don't think i can pull it off...i mean its one thing that its really tight.  its another showing lots of cleavage


----------



## Lola24

m1nime said:


> Thats sad alright. I hope its not the same for me.
> 
> I know they are stocked at Cyberia on Chapel for Melbourne ladies - but they have very limited stock and sizes.
> 
> I would also like to know online places, going to search ebay now, but then, knowing they are too big for shopbopchic puts me off because these dresses have to be skintight or they wont look as good.



Mine's not skin tight and it looks good, it's just the simple tank style though and I will def. go XXS next time but I really am glad to have this one. If you are smaller than like a US2 in european designers (or anything that runs smaller than US designers), or 0-00 in US designers you may very well be too small...... Look at how tiny Posh Spice or whatever her real name is though and she wears them all the time, I mean maybe she has them altered but


----------



## blondekittygirl

I always do alteration on my HL dresses, i'm busty  with small hips, so only after right alteration these dresses will fit perfect.


----------



## intheevent

Lvpiggy,

You look great! I always love you're CL posts.

Really size 8-10 a S? I'm going to intermix tomorrow to check them out. How's ebay? No HL fakes are there?


----------



## pisdapisda79

Saks is selling Herve Leger


----------



## javaboo

*LVPiggy*: I love your dresses! I just purchased 3 dresses too!  Right now I'm trying to decide if wearing a HL dress is too fancy/sexy for an upcoming wedding!

I heard the fitting can vary quite a bit sometimes. I have one dress coming that is strapless but the SA said if I got my regular size it would only fit one of her leg. I had to get two sizes up in that one! I hope it fits properly and has the bandage affect!


----------



## arnott

You look so hot in that second picture!


----------



## frostedcouture

You look great in the dresses, they fit your figure very well


----------



## tomato4

you look amazing in them! i love both of them so much and you pull them off very very very well! if i had the money and a place to wear these dresses i would totally get one.. or even 6 like you!


----------



## Zophie

Those look perfect on you lvpiggy!  I'd maybe buy one at a super great sale price if it fit me right, but for now I'll just admire yours.


----------



## FullyLoaded

I've always loved his dresses since I saw a fashion show on tv years ago. (Anyone remember FTV-Fashion TV? lol).

I haven't bought one yet, but it is great to know I can score one on sale.


----------



## socalgem

You look fab in them. They are very nice dresses.


----------



## lvpiggy

*intheevent, javaboo, arnott, frostedcouture, tomato4, Zophie, FullyLoaded, socalgem* - thanks for the compliments - trust me, it's all the dress, i don't look nearly as good IRL 

*svetty, Lola24* - welcome to the club!  watch out - they're super addictive!!  

also *svetty *to answer your question - bloomie's has them online now also, as does saks

*shopbopchic, m1nime* - you might want to try some different styles - there are some styles where my SA insisted that i had to size up to XS and i totally didn't believe her b/c most of the xxs fit me perfectly and actually are not super tight already . . .  for reference i wear xxs and my measurements are 30 / 22.5 / 30.5; i can't fit into anything at BR, express, etc . . . . bcbg has these "herve-leger-esque" dresses, i would try one of those on as a good approximation.  since it's the same designer, if you can wear the xxs in those, you can probably do the same @ herve - i have some of the bcbg ones too and they fit great! 

*intheevent *- i would be a little worried about buying from ebay just b/c a lot of other brands are making similar looking bandage dresses now . . . . buying from NAP or one of the other online retailers is probably a better bet . . .


----------



## lvpiggy

one of my new ones from the pre-fall 2008 collection!  












i got another one from summer 2008 but i'm having the bubble hem altered into a regular one - my friends and i have agreed that bubble hems make me look like a starving refugee  


pix of some of my other herves . . . . sorry for the different sizes, they're from older posts when i wasn't too consistent on image sizing . . . . 















http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=468682&stc=1&d=1214224187


----------



## Melanie

Wow ~ you look stunning in those!


----------



## ilovemylilo

Holy Htness!


----------



## slowlyfading

wow you look amazing! I really like HL, and if I had the figure to pull it off, I might buy one!


----------



## girlfrommoscow

*lvpiggy* You look stunning in your dresses!! I am addicted to these now too But i am in Toronto and somehow they are hard to find here - so hopefully when i go to New York or Miami later this summer i will score myself a couple!! I only have one so far! AND I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## socalgem

LVpiggy - love your dresses and you look great in all of them.


----------



## foxycleopatra

LOVE the pre-fall black/cream dress in post #49!  Could you possibly please a frontal view photo of 






Such a gorgeous neutral color!....and I think the wine red Rolando's complement the color of that dress perfectly.  Is this particular dress a recent collection piece still available in stores?  TIA!!

And BTW, can you please share some tips on how to maintain such a TDF figure?  Seriously I'd want to take note.


----------



## m1nime

*lvpiggy *- Thanks for the measurements, we are almost the same, so thats handy to see how the dresses fit you! 

They look stunning!! Agree with foxycleopatra - the CLs go perfectly with that dress.


----------



## Sammyjoe

I love them all, I tried on a few dresses in Las Vegas in Jan and I was silly and put it back - I looked a bit pudgy! I will regain my figure and rock some Leger one day.


----------



## tresjoliex

I love them!


----------



## tresjoliex

I want this one.


----------



## girlfrommoscow

I love the one with the zipper in the front, i will try to find a picture, I think Christina Aguilera was wearing it on the cover of some magazine, but i can't seem to be able to find it anywhere in my size


----------



## girlfrommoscow

Oh this is the one! I love it, i saw it in other colours and it looks stunning too


----------



## m1nime

^^^ Wow, thats a nice one! perfect shape.


----------



## Loubou Lady

I believe Kim Kardashian rocks his dresses...or am I thinking of a diff designer?


----------



## TheImportersWife

I LOVE Leger! I had been looking for "vintage" pieces (early 90s) for years with no luck. I'm so glad to have him back! Of course my bod would never fit into one now.  Oh well...they're still nice to look at!


----------



## mustlovecatz

Yes, Kim K does rock these often!


----------



## lvpiggy

new styles are up on the saks website! just pre-ordered these two:












hurrah, can't wait!


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

^ gorgeous!


----------



## candypants1100

lvpiggy said:


> one of my new ones from the pre-fall 2008 collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i LOVE this dress!! you look amazing!!!!! wish i had a herve, they are SO flattering on everyone!


----------



## lvpiggy

thanks *candy* - you should try during their next sale!  a lot of stuff goes 40% off, and i even snagged on from the LV boutique for $350 or so . . . .


----------



## margaritas

LOVE the grey one you pre-ordered!


----------



## arireyes

I love this one too. maybe when I go to Vegas in November. The sequin one is soo pretty but I would never have anywhere to wear it


----------



## b00mbaka

lvpiggy said:


>


  I love this one !!!


----------



## purplekicks

You have 8?!  Nice!!


----------



## lvpiggy

purplekicks said:


> You have 8?! Nice!!


   if i decide to keep both dresses i preordered, i'll be up to 10!  def. my 2nd biggest obsession after my CLs!


----------



## daisyduke947

Wow I loooove both the grey one and the pink one you preordered. I've become so obsessed with these dresses. Do you know if they ever have sales at the Herve Leger boutique?


----------



## buttercup08

I remember I saw the rainbow one on Kirsten Dunst a few years ago and fell in love with it... unfortunately, I think my hips are too wide for HL dresses!


----------



## nicesmile11

hi everyone! quick question...i have a "herve leger- inspired" dress that I got from Express for a super great price. It is pink/magenta-ish and criss crosses at the neck...
I really want to wear it _somewhere_ and i have a wedding rehearsal dinner that I'm going to in August. It is on the shorter side, similar length as the gray one posted a few post back (so, it is definitely above the knee). So, my shoulders are exposed but no chest. I got hips and booty. do you all think it would be appropriate? attire is semi-formal.


----------



## buttercup08

nicesmile11 said:


> hi everyone! quick question...i have a &quot;herve leger- inspired&quot; dress that I got from Express for a super great price. It is pink/magenta-ish and criss crosses at the neck...
> I really want to wear it _somewhere_ and i have a wedding rehearsal dinner that I'm going to in August. It is on the shorter side, similar length as the gray one posted a few post back (so, it is definitely above the knee). So, my shoulders are exposed but no chest. I got hips and booty. do you all think it would be appropriate? attire is semi-formal.





  ... weddings are so diverese nowadays, it's impossible to say. i wouldn't wear that kind of dress to the dinner, but that doesn't mean you can't.


----------



## Joke

lvpiggy said:


> new styles are up on the saks website! just pre-ordered these two:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hurrah, can't wait!



I really really love love love this one!


----------



## nicesmile11

thanks buttercup08! The goodies are all out and about when I wear it. Probably not very appropriate. I have no idea where to wear it..where would you all wear yours?


----------



## uhkiwi

nicesmile11 said:


> hi everyone! quick question...i have a "herve leger- inspired" dress that I got from Express for a super great price.



do you have a photo? I'd love an herve-inspired dress


----------



## arireyes

I bought mine to wear out at night.  I can't see wearing it to a wedding.


----------



## nicesmile11

uhkiwi! i don't have a pic of my own dress but i've found one on ebay for you! the picture isn't that great especially since the dress isn't being worn. but here's the link!! Too bad the seller is selling it for more than i  paid for it! Hopefullly, it's your sz! http://cgi.ebay.com/BRAND-NEW-EXPRE...269868344QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item250269868344


----------



## uhkiwi

^^ thank you so much for the link! may I ask how much you paid and when you purchased it? maybe I can still get it in the sales in store?? hope it looks great on you!


----------



## lvpiggy

daisyduke947 said:


> Wow I loooove both the grey one and the pink one you preordered. I've become so obsessed with these dresses. Do you know if they ever have sales at the Herve Leger boutique?


 
yup, they do!  ^_^ v  remind me, i'll PM you the next time my SA calls to tell me about one - the old seasons go 40% off!


----------



## lvpiggy

nicesmile11 said:


> thanks buttercup08! The goodies are all out and about when I wear it. Probably not very appropriate. I have no idea where to wear it..where would you all wear yours?


 
i wear all of mine out clubbing mostly, although i do have one more conservative style that i wear out to the ballet or to dinner


----------



## SuLi

I've just got to say...kudos to you ladies who can pull of Herve!

I've always been on the slim side, and I went to try on an Herve dress yesterday at the local Intermix because I thought it would be a fun dress to take to Vegas with me later this week...

Needless to say, I was incredibly horrified!  The dress totally magnified every insecurity I have about my body, namely me getting "squidgier".  I would totally need to wear extra Spanx!  I'm just amazed at all of you who can pull it off!


----------



## daisyduke947

lvpiggy said:


> yup, they do!  ^_^ v  remind me, i'll PM you the next time my SA calls to tell me about one - the old seasons go 40% off!



Great, thank you!!! I LOVE his dresses so much. I'm waiting in anticipation to get my first one.


----------



## laureenthemean

I love HL, but I doubt I could even fit into one of them.  *sigh*


----------



## arireyes

SuLi said:


> I've just got to say...kudos to you ladies who can pull of Herve!
> 
> I've always been on the slim side, and I went to try on an Herve dress yesterday at the local Intermix because I thought it would be a fun dress to take to Vegas with me later this week...
> 
> Needless to say, I was incredibly horrified!  The dress totally magnified every insecurity I have about my body, namely me getting "squidgier".  I would totally need to wear extra Spanx!  I'm just amazed at all of you who can pull it off!



That's why I got black!  I think If I had gotten a lighter color I'd see every flaw.


----------



## nicesmile11

uhkiwi, i only paid $20 for it. last time i checked, there were none left in the stores but maybe you could ask a SA to call around and check for you. 

thank you lvpiggy for sharing


----------



## girlfrommoscow

arireyes said:


> That's why I got black!  I think If I had gotten a lighter color I'd see every flaw.



I got it in black too and i got one that covers a bit of my upper arm lol
Black looks really good, but i am hoping to get some other colour when i go to miami. I cant find anything in Toronto and buying online doesnt always work, i like to try things on first!


----------



## arireyes

I'm going to look for another in November too when  go to Vegas. But I plan on trying to get back in shape.  We'll see how that works out!


----------



## fashionispoison

i loooove herve! hoping to get my 1st one soon! need to visit the beverly hills store


----------



## hc1871

I think I am too fat for these dresses. ush: 
I watched the last season of Top Chef and I think Padma wore one to a wedding challenge. I just love it!!!
http://www.bravotv.com/Top_Chef/season/4/photos/index.php?e=what_is_padma_wearing


----------



## girlfrommoscow

i wore my Herve last night to a party and got so many compliments, my SO loved it , couldnt keep his hands off me lol
i neeed more HERVEEEEE!!! )


----------



## girlfrommoscow

by the way, they have Herve style dresses at BEBE but they are not really as heavy and too stretchy...i tried a few but they fit nowhere like Herve


----------



## arireyes

girlfrommoscow said:


> by the way, they have Herve style dresses at BEBE but they are not really as heavy and too stretchy...i tried a few but they fit nowhere like Herve


nope.  I tried some on too, and couldn't deal with the fabric and the fit wasn't that wonderful.  I should have never tried on an Herve.


----------



## elizabethk

Padma is gorgeous!



hc1871 said:


> I think I am too fat for these dresses. ush:
> I watched the last season of Top Chef and I think Padma wore one to a wedding challenge. I just love it!!!
> http://www.bravotv.com/Top_Chef/season/4/photos/index.php?e=what_is_padma_wearing


----------



## tflamme

lvpiggy said:


> one of my new ones from the pre-fall 2008 collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got another one from summer 2008 but i'm having the bubble hem altered into a regular one - my friends and i have agreed that bubble hems make me look like a starving refugee
> 
> 
> pix of some of my other herves . . . . sorry for the different sizes, they're from older posts when i wasn't too consistent on image sizing . . . .


 We share the same obsession! I really love my Herve Leger dress!
So hot!


----------



## 8seventeen19

It's really funny that he's soooo popular right now. I bought one of his dresses like 6-7 years ago... wonder if it's in the back of my closet


----------



## daisyduke947

^ It's because Max Azria took over. He has publicized it more than it ever was before. It was a tiny company for a few years and he only sold in his boutique, and then left and sold the company to Max Azria because BCBG took over too much and they ended up firing Herve Leger. He has nothing to do with the company any more, just his name, unfortunately. But he created the dress, so Max Azria is only there because he made the company big. He has his own line now, but it's very discrete and he only makes dresses for people via word of mouth, only custom pieces.


----------



## sonya

daisyduke947 said:


> ^ It's because Max Azria took over. He has publicized it more than it ever was before. It was a tiny company for a few years and he only sold in his boutique, and then left and sold the company to Max Azria because BCBG took over too much and they ended up firing Herve Leger. He has nothing to do with the company any more, just his name, unfortunately. But he created the dress, so Max Azria is only there because he made the company big. He has his own line now, but it's very discrete and he only makes dresses for people via word of mouth, only custom pieces.




Yes, and also because Max Azria (who has owned it for awhile) decided to stage a first fashion show under its ownership last February during fashion week. It was a big deal, which I didn't realize, unfortunately. I didn't go, but I still wonder what was in the gift bags.


----------



## daisyduke947

^ Yup, that's true! They had fashion shows before, but it was when Herve actually was in charge. That's why there were so many celebrities present and whatnot. It was like a coming out party for the new Herve Leger.



What's the boutique like in New York? Is it big? Do they seem to have a good selection?


----------



## heffalump

*LVPiggy*: You look so hotttt!! I would love the yellow strapless one that I saw Audrina and Cassie wear! But what if you have no boobs..does it just look like a flat washboard because its so tight?


----------



## prisca

just want to make a quick comment...Herve Leger perfume is just heavenly!!! 
And lvpiggy, you got one smoking body chica!!


----------



## dls80ucla

FYI that Nordstrom Westside Pavillion in Los Angeles has a HL dress on sale for around $450.  Not familiar with style names, but it was navy blue and black i believe, size xs.


----------



## xegbl

Are there sale for classics like black?


----------



## daisyduke947

Does the boutique in New York have sales?


----------



## laureenthemean

dls80ucla said:


> FYI that Nordstrom Westside Pavillion in Los Angeles has a HL dress on sale for around $450.  Not familiar with style names, but it was navy blue and black i believe, size xs.


Wow, I didn't even know that Nordstrom carried HL.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## daisyduke947

Does the store Milk have a lot? shopatmilk.com only has a skirt right now, but I've never been to the actual store.


----------



## 8seventeen19

^ They have (sold out though) the HL skirt! I want this! Anyone know where else it can be found?


----------



## m1nime

shoeaddictklw said:


> ^ They have (sold out though) the HL skirt! I want this! Anyone know where else it can be found?


 
this outfit is so HOT!!


----------



## laureenthemean

shoeaddictklw said:


> ^ They have (sold out though) the HL skirt! I want this! Anyone know where else it can be found?



Maybe the HL boutiques?


----------



## daisyduke947

Call the Milk store.


----------



## cupcake_flake

lvpiggy said:


> couple of random pix, both dresses from the spring 2008 collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see aren't they fun?



You look STUNNING!! I love the burgandy dress, it's so beautiful.  And Blake Lively from Gossip Girl was photographed wearing your first dress!


----------



## cfellis522

LV always looks great in Herve and CLs!!!!  ***smile***

Caroline


----------



## lvpiggy

hiiiiii everyone i'm back! i kno i kno . . . . totally MIA due to WORK, unavoidable if i want to continue buying all this CL and Herve stuff! 

i promise i'll come back and respond to everyone's amazingly nice comments . . . but wanted to quickly post this - everyone GO GET THIS DRESS!!!  i don't usually like bright colours but there's something about this shade that's so yummy IRL!   hehehe . . . they have it @ saks online


----------



## KindraB

Love the dress... but it is a little expensive


----------



## m1nime

OMG that dress is to die for ----> if I had the money I would get it in a flash. Even though I dont have the money, I still think its worth every penny!! Your whole outfit is perfect.


----------



## ladyeeboutique

lvpiggy said:


> hiiiiii everyone i'm back! i kno i kno . . . . totally MIA due to WORK, unavoidable if i want to continue buying all this CL and Herve stuff!
> 
> i promise i'll come back and respond to everyone's amazingly nice comments . . . but wanted to quickly post this - everyone GO GET THIS DRESS!!!  i don't usually like bright colours but there's something about this shade that's so yummy IRL!   hehehe . . . they have it @ saks online



You look fabulous. Your HL, Heremes and CLs are to die for.


----------



## daisyduke947

lvpiggy said:


> hiiiiii everyone i'm back! i kno i kno . . . . totally MIA due to WORK, unavoidable if i want to continue buying all this CL and Herve stuff!
> 
> i promise i'll come back and respond to everyone's amazingly nice comments . . . but wanted to quickly post this - everyone GO GET THIS DRESS!!!  i don't usually like bright colours but there's something about this shade that's so yummy IRL!   hehehe . . . they have it @ saks online



That's the dress I want SO much!! I personally think it looks better than any other right now, because it doesn't make anyone look washed out, like the other colours do. All the light greys and tans aren't flattering on everyone. I'm so glad you got it! It looks amazing on you.


----------



## ladyeeboutique

Gosh can't believe I spelled Hermes wrong the horror...ll


----------



## pinkmitsy4

That is such a flattering dress.  I love the raspberry colors!


----------



## OrangeCounty

lv - you look amazing!!!! your collection is tdf.

If any needs any HL's let me know! They are sold at the store I work in.


----------



## irishpandabear

LVPiggy, you look amazing in all of the pics, but I agree with you there is something special about the raspberry shade to the dress above.  Thanks for sharing all of you knowledge and great pics, such a fun thread!


----------



## irishpandabear

LVPiggy, one quick question...I just went to saks.com to look at the dress you suggested and it looks long on the model, but just perfect on you.  Do you have to tailor or hem your dresses or are they a good length off the rack?  Also if you don't mind me asking, how tall are you?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## AnayasMom

I love Herve Leger. I have three Herve Leger dresses but dont wear them much-I dont think I pull them off that well.lol


----------



## lvpiggy

irishpandabear said:


> LVPiggy, one quick question...I just went to saks.com to look at the dress you suggested and it looks long on the model, but just perfect on you. Do you have to tailor or hem your dresses or are they a good length off the rack? Also if you don't mind me asking, how tall are you? Thanks in advance!


 
you know, it's weird - i was really concerned about length for this dress in particular. on the saks website it describes the raspberry dress as _about 18" from natural waist_. to avoid everyone having to go to the website, i'm pasting the 2 pix in for comparison:










now, the reason i think it's kind of odd is because saks also sells another herve leger dress which i own, which is described as _about *15*" from natural waist_. yet if we view yet another comparison picture:









doesn't it seem like the black dress is slightly longer on me (vs. the model), while the raspberry is way shorter???? i think it may have something to do with the note on the raspberry that says "our fit model recommends ordering true size" as the raspberry on is *definitely* cut smaller than the black. thus i think it tends not to stretch as much lenthwise, as you need to stretch it so much more horizontally to get it zipped


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

tresjoliex said:


> I want this one.



ooh me too


----------



## irishpandabear

LVPiggy, thanks so much for all of the pics and info to answer my question!  I really appreciate the help!


----------



## laureenthemean

Hm, does anyone know about the sizing on the dresses?  It seems like some run larger than others.  Also, how much do they stretch?  I would appreciate the help!


----------



## lvpiggy

laureenthemean said:


> Hm, does anyone know about the sizing on the dresses? It seems like some run larger than others. Also, how much do they stretch? I would appreciate the help!


 
yup it's true, some do run larger and some smaller - but if you talk to the SAs, they're SUPER helpful (@ least in vegas & BH)!  when i walked into the vegas store for the first time i and told the SA that I needed xxs in everything, but she then she said "no, in this one you're an xs" - of course i didn't believe her, so to be polite i asked for both . . . and almost asphyxiated myself trying to zip the xxs ush:

ps - they stretch a TON.  one of my guy friends was @ my apt and saw one of the dresses . . . . he picked it up and was like . . . wait . . . . DOES THIS ACTUALLY FIT ON YOU?!?  clearly men have no concept of the power of stretch


----------



## lvpiggy

laureenthemean said:


> Hm, does anyone know about the sizing on the dresses? It seems like some run larger than others. Also, how much do they stretch? I would appreciate the help!


 
ohhhh laureen get this one to go with your clichys!!!!!!


----------



## daisyduke947

Ahhh there's one on sale at Bloomingdales.com in my size!


----------



## laureenthemean

lvpiggy said:


> ohhhh laureen get this one to go with your clichys!!!!!!



LOL, that's the dress I was thinking about!  Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## lvpiggy

daisyduke947 said:


> Ahhh there's one on sale at Bloomingdales.com in my size!


 
go go go!!!


----------



## daisyduke947

I wish...it's just plain black though. And right now, I have to place to wear it, so I'd rather spend the money on a new handbag and pair of boots.


----------



## lvpiggy

eep!  hehe i totally preordered another one!  hahaha major addictions to CL, herve and H = 1 poor piggy!


----------



## danicky

^^Wow, I love this one. It's gorgeous.


----------



## pinkmitsy4

I love the color of that dress for fall..amazingly beautiful!


----------



## Shea

lv-lover said:


> You look great in your dresses!
> They are so beautiful, I wish I could afford one. I think they would look so good on me.



I agree... Got the look and bod for it, but no money 

Anyway, they look lovely on you, you lucky gal!


----------



## NYCBelle

I saw full front fashion the other day and that show was on...absolutely beautiful!  Max Azria is doing great designs!  

Love your dress but i wouldn't be able to eat the rest of the day lol i'd be to scared of a pooch or bloating lol


----------



## shopgirl23

LV, they look gorgeous on you!! thanks for showing us your collection...love all your choices!


----------



## lvpiggy

ash ombre off the shoulder dress is here!!    modelling pix to come!!


----------



## lvpiggy

this is the pic of the ash ombre, it was pretty far back in the thread!  hehe 



lvpiggy said:


> new styles are up on the saks website! just pre-ordered these two:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hurrah, can't wait!


----------



## lvpiggy

oh yes and OMG I MUST HAVE THIS DRESS FROM THE NEW COLLECTION RIGHT NOW






and have you seen, they're doing swimwear too?!?!?  i think this one is TDF!!


----------



## laureenthemean

Oooh, can't wait for modeling pictures!  I love the colors on that ombre dress.  *sigh* I love the dresses, but I just don't think I can pull them off.  I'll just admire yours for now!


----------



## cfellis522

I love the ash ombre!  Now if I could just find it locally so I could try it on!

Caroline


----------



## 4LV

HA, I was waiting for you to post your ash ombre! I managed to buy one myself and it is arriving today. Let's share pix


----------



## lvpiggy

OMG *4LV*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I JUST TRIED IT ON.



yes . . . that good.  i think, the most miraculous one yet.  granted, it takes an army to get zipped in (seriously, think like 1 person to hold it shut, another person to zip, etc.)  but once it's zipped up . . . . . INSTANT HOURGLASS like i've never seen.  i was having a "fat day" today too . . . until now!  arghhhhhh i forgot to bring my cam home but i'll take pix tonite i promise!  can't wait to see yours!!!  i'm totally going to wear out the refresh key . . .


----------



## danicky

lvpiggy said:


> this is the pic of the ash ombre, it was pretty far back in the thread! hehe


 

I am so in love with this dress. I need to get one myself.....


----------



## 4LV

lvpiggy said:


> OMG *4LV*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I JUST TRIED IT ON.
> 
> 
> 
> yes . . . that good. i think, the most miraculous one yet. granted, it takes an army to get zipped in (seriously, think like 1 person to hold it shut, another person to zip, etc.) but once it's zipped up . . . . . INSTANT HOURGLASS like i've never seen. i was having a "fat day" today too . . . until now! arghhhhhh i forgot to bring my cam home but i'll take pix tonite i promise! can't wait to see yours!!! i'm totally going to wear out the refresh key . . .


 
I can hardly wait to see your pictures, just hearing it made me  already!
Where is mine????.......


----------



## 4LV

Hi lvpiggy, Just got mine. Have not got chance to try it on yet(still at work. But what do you think of the color? On saks.com, it looks it got mauve or pinkish color in it, irl, it consists different shades of gray. Hmmmm.....


----------



## arireyes

That gray bathing suit is TDF. I have been dreaming about it ever since I saw it!


----------



## lvpiggy

4LV said:


> Hi lvpiggy, Just got mine. Have not got chance to try it on yet(still at work. But what do you think of the color? On saks.com, it looks it got mauve or pinkish color in it, irl, it consists different shades of gray. Hmmmm.....


 
i was unsure of the color as well . . . just put it on   it looks very different when the "bandages" are all stretched out . . . . it's not exactly like it looks on the website, but it's also quite different from how it looks on the hanger . . . just remember while putting it on, it may be wise to get some assistance


----------



## lvpiggy

arireyes said:


> That gray bathing suit is TDF. I have been dreaming about it ever since I saw it!


 
i know!  i must have it.  

ps - i'm so excited they have the peace smiley . . . . and YES, i actually do that IRL !!


----------



## ScarlettMoeller

lvpiggy said:


> hiiiiii everyone i'm back! i kno i kno . . . . totally MIA due to WORK, unavoidable if i want to continue buying all this CL and Herve stuff!
> 
> i promise i'll come back and respond to everyone's amazingly nice comments . . . but wanted to quickly post this - everyone GO GET THIS DRESS!!! i don't usually like bright colours but there's something about this shade that's so yummy IRL! hehehe . . . they have it @ saks online


 

You look sooo beautiful in your HL dresses!

I've wanted a Leger dress for a long time and I have pretty much decided on the style and colour that Hayden Panettiere has been seen in, but i cannot find it anywhere In live in Denmark and we have no HL stores here, so I have to find it online
Has anyone ever seen it in a store or perhaps even own it? Any help will be much appriciated!

This is the dress:


----------



## 4LV

lvpiggy said:


> just remember while putting it on, it may be wise to get some assistance


 Good morning!
Thank you for the wise advice, I almost panicked and thought that I might have ordered one size too small.
Hope you don't mind that I post my pictures on your thread. Wish that we have a post your HL thread
Let me know what you all think


----------



## 4LV

One more
Could I have your opinions of which pair of shoes goes the best with the dress? They are python yoyo zeppa, black and nude patent VP. TIA


----------



## -vieve-

4LV, that dress is gorgeous!!   Totally adore the nude patent VP too!


----------



## gemibebe

lvpiggy and 4LV, you totally rock your HL dresses!!!  I'm a newly-addicted HL lover and am waiting for 2 dresses: can't wait for it actually! 

I totally agree that we should open a "post your HL" thread as suggested by 4LV.  

BTW, the nude one is so gorgeous with the dress!


----------



## 4LV

Thank you ladies for your kind comment. So nude VP it is!
Congrats on new HLs, Gembebe, Please show yours when you get them
Yeah, I can so see the "post your HL" thread, then we can feed our addictions in one place.


----------



## spoiled_brat

When did we get supermodels on this website?


----------



## arireyes

That dress looks great!  I'm thinking the nude shoes.  I can't wait to go to Vegas in November.  I think I'm going to try on every single thing in the HL store!


----------



## daisyduke947

I loove the modeling pictures! My favourite shoes, *4LV*, are the black ones. The python ones are a bit distracting, and the nude seem too pale. I think the black pumps look the best.


----------



## lvpiggy

4LV said:


> One more
> Could I have your opinions of which pair of shoes goes the best with the dress? They are python yoyo zeppa, black and nude patent VP. TIA


 
HOT!!!!!  see?  told you to try it on!!  and you almost returned it . . . .  hehehe 

since the color banding is pretty complex, i would go with black for the shoes - it's more simple, you know?  hehe i see we have many of the same obsessions . . . i  CL & chanel too!


----------



## lvpiggy

gemibebe said:


> lvpiggy and 4LV, you totally rock your HL dresses!!! I'm a newly-addicted HL lover and am waiting for 2 dresses: can't wait for it actually!
> 
> I totally agree that we should open a "post your HL" thread as suggested by 4LV.
> 
> BTW, the nude one is so gorgeous with the dress!


 
hey ladies!  actually when i opened this thread, it was meant to be more of a "post your HL" as opposed to a collection thread, so i'd be 100% in support of everyone posting their pix here!


----------



## magicalgia.com

how do his bandage dresses run?? i a size 4 and dont know if i should get an xsmall or a small. any advice??


----------



## lvpiggy

magicalgia.com said:


> how do his bandage dresses run?? i a size 4 and dont know if i should get an xsmall or a small. any advice??


 
they run pretty small . . . i'm usually an XXS in his dresses and my measurements run around 30-23-31


----------



## Zophie

cfellis522 said:


> I love the ash ombre! Now if I could just find it locally so I could try it on!
> 
> Caroline


 

that's how I feel.  Looking at them I feel like I'd look awful in them, but you never know.


----------



## lvpiggy

finally took modelling pix after wearing the dress out today . . . . it must be a winner, one of my guy friends who *never* notices clothes not only complimented it, he actually asked me where i got it, and then asked me to say it again when he didn't get it the first time 

definitely my new #1:


----------



## lvpiggy

ScarlettMoeller said:


> You look sooo beautiful in your HL dresses!
> 
> I've wanted a Leger dress for a long time and I have pretty much decided on the style and colour that Hayden Panettiere has been seen in, but i cannot find it anywhere In live in Denmark and we have no HL stores here, so I have to find it online
> Has anyone ever seen it in a store or perhaps even own it? Any help will be much appriciated!
> 
> This is the dress:


 
i actually tried this dress on @ the HL store in vegas, but, while the front looked good, the back was weird . . . . there are like . . . no straps @ all in the back so it made my back look oddly wide . . . . i think i have a photo on my work comp, i'll dig it out and post later today or tomorro :okay:


----------



## singtong

LVPiggy, you are the herve queen. So, some advice please. It is my little sister's 21st this year and I know she is way coveting a herve dress. 

Firstly, what sizes should I be looking at, I know that she take a 6-8 uk so that's a 2-4US (i think). I think more of an 8 though, and her jean size is 28 (again I think!)

Secondly, which of his dresses do you think would be an appropriate starter for her? I'm considering this one...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=380064024394

but I am a bit worried that this is too much my style (more classic) than hers (way trendier!!!!

I know she loved this mulit coloured one...

http://cm1.dotspotter.com/media/0/68/31/cherylcole.0.0.0x0.432x730.jpeg

the other alternative was this one 

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-HERVE-LEGER...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

any help (from anyone) would be great!!! her birthday is in December!!! Hopefully her BF is hosting a surprise birthday party and I'm hoping to get it for then!!! 

thanks
x x x


----------



## lvpiggy

singtong said:


> LVPiggy, you are the herve queen. So, some advice please. It is my little sister's 21st this year and I know she is way coveting a herve dress.
> 
> Firstly, what sizes should I be looking at, I know that she take a 6-8 uk so that's a 2-4US (i think). I think more of an 8 though, and her jean size is 28 (again I think!)
> 
> Secondly, which of his dresses do you think would be an appropriate starter for her? I'm considering this one...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=380064024394
> 
> but I am a bit worried that this is too much my style (more classic) than hers (way trendier!!!!
> 
> I know she loved this mulit coloured one...
> 
> http://cm1.dotspotter.com/media/0/68/31/cherylcole.0.0.0x0.432x730.jpeg
> 
> the other alternative was this one
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-HERVE-LEGER-BLACK-and-WHITE-STRIPE-XXSMALL-DRESS_W0QQitemZ260287807199QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item260287807199&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> any help (from anyone) would be great!!! her birthday is in December!!! Hopefully her BF is hosting a surprise birthday party and I'm hoping to get it for then!!!
> 
> thanks
> x x x


 
hey there!  hmmm let's tackle one question at a time:

for sizing, i would probably recommend looking at either the S given what you told me about her measurements, etc. . . i'm a size 0 or 00 - in some stores even the smallest sizes don't fit . . . and a size 23 in jeans, and i wear the xxs or even the xs in some styles

i think the first alternative is FAR better than the second . . . although the style you choose should also be based on her body type . . . i think some of his styles work well for specific shapes, KWIM?  you first choice would be great for someone like me with absolutely no hips to speak of . . . but if you sister is flatter on top and has bigger hips, then that may not be the style for her.


----------



## laureenthemean

*lvpiggy*, that dress looks fantastic on you, as usual!  The anthracite Armadillos are so perfect for it!


----------



## 4LV

Hi lvpiggy, you look absolutely gorgeous in that dress! no bias here

Yeah, first I have reservation about the color, I still like the model picture on saks better. 
do you think it came in different color palette?

Anyway, thanks to you I developed another addiction


----------



## lvpiggy

4LV said:


> Hi lvpiggy, you look absolutely gorgeous in that dress! no bias here
> 
> Yeah, first I have reservation about the color, I still like the model picture on saks better.
> do you think it came in different color palette?
> 
> Anyway, thanks to you I developed another addiction


 
i think the way the color turns out just depends on lighting - i wore the dress out last night, and some of our pictures at the club looked like the saks model pic:


----------



## ValleyO

May I ask how the quality is? The Azria-designed collections are made in Hong Kong so I was wondering if the quality has been adversely affected.

Love that last dress, btw


----------



## ValleyO

I myself LOVE looking at vintage Herve: here's a couple pics for fun:


----------



## magicalgia.com

how do his bandage dresses run?? im a size 4 and not sure if i should get an xsmall or small. any advice??? thanks


----------



## 4LV

ValleyO said:


> May I ask how the quality is? The Azria-designed collections are made in Hong Kong so I was wondering if the quality has been adversely affected.
> 
> Love that last dress, btw



I don't know about the quality wise, as this is my first one. But it felt very heavy and mine says made in China.


----------



## 4LV

magicalgia.com said:


> how do his bandage dresses run?? im a size 4 and not sure if i should get an xsmall or small. any advice??? thanks



I am normally size 00 or xxs small in most cloth line. So I ordered xxs. This one felt tighter that others that I have tried. So you might want to order small. Hope that helps
 from Intermix web site is says size small is as size 4.


----------



## magicalgia.com

thanks, i will order the small for sure .


----------



## caarlyntryl

Oh my goodness. Where do we find that grey swimsuit???

Must... have...!!!


----------



## lvpiggy

ScarlettMoeller said:


> You look sooo beautiful in your HL dresses!
> 
> I've wanted a Leger dress for a long time and I have pretty much decided on the style and colour that Hayden Panettiere has been seen in, but i cannot find it anywhere In live in Denmark and we have no HL stores here, so I have to find it online
> Has anyone ever seen it in a store or perhaps even own it? Any help will be much appriciated!
> 
> This is the dress:


 
hey there!  found it!   you can't see the full back, but if you look @ the reflection in the mirror, you can see the strap right @ the edge of my back?  there's a symmetrical strap on the other side, those are the only 2 so it looks a little odd . . . as if you just have 2 loops to put your arms through??


----------



## arireyes

I'm usually a size 2 , but at banana republic 0.  I ordered xxs in this and it fits great.  I think it depends on how long you want it too.


----------



## ScarlettMoeller

lvpiggy said:


> hey there! found it!  you can't see the full back, but if you look @ the reflection in the mirror, you can see the strap right @ the edge of my back? there's a symmetrical strap on the other side, those are the only 2 so it looks a little odd . . . as if you just have 2 loops to put your arms through??


 
OMG thank you so much! I still love it, even though the straps are a little odd...where did you find it?


----------



## lvpiggy

ScarlettMoeller said:


> OMG thank you so much! I still love it, even though the straps are a little odd...where did you find it?


 
this one was @ the Las Vegas HL store - inside planet hollywood


----------



## lvpiggy

ValleyO said:


> May I ask how the quality is? The Azria-designed collections are made in Hong Kong so I was wondering if the quality has been adversely affected.
> 
> Love that last dress, btw


 
i haven't had any quality issues, although i have noticed that this season's dresses don't have the same "feel" to the material as last season's . . . . not a good or bad thing necessarily, just different.

the dresses from last season seem to be thinner but have more "give," while this season's are more of a struggle to get into, but seem to hold you in better to give that hourglass shape :okay:


----------



## 8seventeen19

Hey V! I found this HL dress and thought of you!!!
LOVE it!


----------



## Chanel*Blvd

*lvpiggy*, my GOSH, you look amazing! Your collection of HL's and CL's are enough to take any girl's breath away! 

Coming from a bigger girl (I'm 5'7" and wear a size 6-8 dress), I'm worried these dresses would make me look like a stuffed sausage. Does anyone know if it's equally flattering on not-petite girls?


----------



## SuGa!!!

hi 
im after a herve leger dress 
i just wanted to know if its safe to buy one off ebay? or do they have fakes??
thanks


----------



## laureenthemean

^^The ones on ebay look legit to me.  I would wait for sales, though; I think they are reduced pretty deeply.


----------



## laureenthemean

Bloomingdales.com has 3 Herve Leger dresses (including the ombre one) for 30% off!
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/searc...le!!Female&SearchType=designer&designer=Women


----------



## gemibebe

I officially tried the Herve Leger dress for the first time in London yesterday and yes, they are superb, looking extremely elegant and feminine!

However, I have to say that lvpiggy and 4LV, you girls really have truly great body shape to rock HL! The dress fits me perfectly everywhere except for... the belly:shame: I'm very slim, but unfortunately have developed a bit of belly over years due to the sedentary working style and lack of exercise.  Hence though HL is really great in helping to "shape" your body, you still need to have a real good one to rock it.

Nevertheless, I still decide to go ahead with my order of HL as a motivation of going to gym more often! 

Another practical question for lvpiggy, while I was trying the dress, I found out that you definitely need another person to help you if the dress has zipper at the back (there's just no way I can close the zipper by myself no matter how hard I tried!).  How can you cope with it if you live alone?


----------



## lvpiggy

ah yes, the dilemmas that come with dressing oneself!  ush:  so generally,  the steps i take are:

*1.* first thing is, unzip all the way (duh ) and put on the dress back to front.   scrunch the top down until the hooks above the zipper are @ the narrowest part of your waist, then secure all the hooks.  

*2.* turn the dress around so it's oriented properly - but, no need to pull the top & bottom into the right places, just make sure it faces forward

*3. *if you have trouble zipping the botton portion of the zipper, pull the bottom of the dress up around the narrowest part of your waist.  zip partway, and then pull down ONLY UP TO THE END OF THE ZIPPED PART.

*4.* repeat!  zip another few inches, then pull down until you reach the end of the part you just zipped.  keep doing this until the waist part is in the right place

*5.*  now you should have the "skirt" part of the dress 100% on, zipped up to the narrowest part of your waist

*6*.  using your non-dominant hand, pull the 2 sides of the fabric/ unzipped zipper  close together (should be a couple of inches above your waist.)  use your dominant hand to pull the zip up to the place where you are holding the fabric together.

*7.*  repeat!  the last time you zip, the hooks that you fastened in the beginning should make it easier for you to finish 



gemibebe said:


> Another practical question for lvpiggy, while I was trying the dress, I found out that you definitely need another person to help you if the dress has zipper at the back (there's just no way I can close the zipper by myself no matter how hard I tried!). How can you cope with it if you live alone?


----------



## lvpiggy

ps . . . . this one's rather old but i've not posted any "in action" pix yet . . .


----------



## laureenthemean

gemibebe said:


> I officially tried the Herve Leger dress for the first time in London yesterday and yes, they are superb, looking extremely elegant and feminine!
> 
> However, I have to say that lvpiggy and 4LV, you girls really have truly great body shape to rock HL! The dress fits me perfectly everywhere except for... the belly:shame: I'm very slim, but unfortunately have developed a bit of belly over years due to the sedentary working style and lack of exercise.  Hence though HL is really great in helping to "shape" your body, you still need to have a real good one to rock it.
> 
> Nevertheless, I still decide to go ahead with my order of HL as a motivation of going to gym more often!
> 
> Another practical question for lvpiggy, while I was trying the dress, I found out that you definitely need another person to help you if the dress has zipper at the back (there's just no way I can close the zipper by myself no matter how hard I tried!).  How can you cope with it if you live alone?



I just bought my first HL dress today!  I loooove it, and so does the SO!  He loved it so much that he split the cost with me.  *gemibabe*, if you're really worried about your tummy (I'm sure it's worse to you than it is to anyone else), try Spanx!  

Also, this is how I zipped up most of my dresses:
1.  I slip on the dress backwards, without putting my arms through the straps/sleeves (if there are any).  
2.  Zip up the dress
3.  Twist the dress around so that it's the right way, then slip my arms through the straps/sleeves. 
This method won't work on all dresses, but I recommend using it when you can.

I might post modeling pics soon, though I'm a bit shy.


----------



## laureenthemean

BTW, for anyone that's curious about the pronunciation (I just guessed how to pronounce it, and guessed wrong), the guy at Ron Herman pronounced it "erv le-ZHAY" (zh = second "g" in "garage").  Is that right?


----------



## lvpiggy

laureenthemean said:


> BTW, for anyone that's curious about the pronunciation (I just guessed how to pronounce it, and guessed wrong), the guy at Ron Herman pronounced it "erv le-ZHAY" (zh = second "g" in "garage"). Is that right?


 
to arrive at the proper french pronunciation, it should actually be written with accents: *Hervé Léger* and pronounced "er-VEY le-ZHEY" where "vey" and "zhey" rhyme with "whey"


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Oooh, thanks!  At Ron Herman, I asked the SA, "Do you guys carry er-Vay ledger?"   Luckily, at Max Azria, I didn't have to ask where it was.


----------



## Loubou Lady

LOVE the color on you & the design is so stunning! 



lvpiggy said:


> ps . . . . this one's rather old but i've not posted any "in action" pix yet . . .


----------



## LavenderIce

Laureen--I am so excited to see which one you got!  

lvpiggy--You look gorgeous in each and everyone of your HLs. 

You two are inspiring me to get my first!


----------



## Avril

I tried on a HL dress today for the first time and wow!!  It was fab!  I love the way it just gives definition to your body!  It was seriously figure hugging!  I walked out of the fitting room to show my bf the dress and he loved it!  Said it was gorgeous!  There was only one in the store though so I'd rather try on a few other colours first before getting one.


----------



## kara_n

I love Herve Leger but I know they would look so awful on me!!! My bra is 32D/32DD and my measurements are 36-26-38. My arms aren't slim either, I mean they aren't crazy fat but still. I have keratosis pilaris on them too ugh! I might be able to wear one if I had a jacket or something over it.

Do you think I'd be a large in Herve?
Do these dresses only look good on size 0-4?

I'm a size 6/8


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think you'd be a medium or maybe even small.  The dresses stretch a lot, so they would still hug you in all the right places.  Kim Kardashian wears size XS in HL.  Oh, and I am quite far from being 0-4.


----------



## gemibebe

lvpiggy and laureenthemean, thank you soooooo much for all the advice!  Putting on the dress with a full back zipper is a bit complicated though, however, I'm definitely going to try out what you've described! 

lvpiggy, you truly look GREAT in every single HL dress!  Laureenthemean, the suggestion of Spanx is really cool: I'm getting one tomorrow to get ready for my HL dresses that will arrive hopefully next week! 

I have a feeling that we can really create a HL club here


----------



## arireyes

I just got a 20% off code for intermix.  That's reason enough to start looking for another one!!!


----------



## shopgirl_aussie

lvpiggy said:


> yup, they do! ^_^ v remind me, i'll PM you the next time my SA calls to tell me about one - the old seasons go 40% off!


 
Hi! I'm new here... Living in NYC, going to NYU.
Do you know when there are any sales coming up?
Any idea if the NYC branch is having a sale soon?

I need some HV!

Thanks!
Sara


----------



## ScarlettMoeller

Hi again gals!

Just have a quick size question...if I am normally a size 2 in US sizes, what size do you think I should get in this style?

Pics:


----------



## m1nime

^^ Cant help with sizing - but the dress is HOTTTT!


----------



## arireyes

yeah it is!  I would call an HL boutique.  The SA should know how it runs.


----------



## SuGa!!!

does anybody know where in australia in sydney i can find herve leger dresses?
i really want one but would really like to try one on first!
thanks


----------



## Megadane

I just returned from Vegas and my first visit to Herve Leger..and I am so in love.
However, I am 37 and don't want to spend alot of money on a fab dress and look, you know, too OLD.

Can you ladies maybe give me your honest opinion on this pic my bf took? (The trip to Vegas was a surprise bday gift for him The dress is a small but I think a medium might be a better choice although the SA seemed to think it was 'perfect'.

I am really obessing over this dress so please be honest-what do you think?? Is the style better intended for the younger crowd??


----------



## sendmeonacruise

^WOW. It looks great on you!


----------



## glammm

^ you look great, although a M would fit better IMO. [you look a bit uncomfy,maybe thats just the way the pic turned out]
if you have the body for it, age is not a factor


----------



## laureenthemean

Megadane said:


> I just returned from Vegas and my first visit to Herve Leger..and I am so in love.
> However, I am 37 and don't want to spend alot of money on a fab dress and look, you know, too OLD.
> 
> Can you ladies maybe give me your honest opinion on this pic my bf took? (The trip to Vegas was a surprise bday gift for him The dress is a small but I think a medium might be a better choice although the SA seemed to think it was 'perfect'.
> 
> I am really obessing over this dress so please be honest-what do you think?? Is the style better intended for the younger crowd??


I think it looks very age-appropriate!  It also looks like it fits perfectly.


----------



## pinkmitsy4

It looks amazing..I love it on you!!


----------



## m1nime

*megadane* - Stunning! The dress looks great on you, dont get a Medium, it's supposed to be skin tight.

Of course its age appropriate! I actually think, its not for the younger crowd, I cant see this on a 17 year old. However in saying this, you DO NOT look 37, you look 27 and I am not just saying this!

Its amazing on you - wear it with confidence!!


----------



## Megadane

glammm said:


> ^ you look great, although a M would fit better IMO. [you look a bit uncomfy,maybe thats just the way the pic turned out]
> if you have the body for it, age is not a factor


 
It was slightly uncomfortable but the SA said it would stretch a bit, although for the price tag I would want it to be perfect  I loved how the dress felt..the fit and fabric are like nothing I have ever worn before.

I love seeing pics of real people in HL..thanks for being kind everyone I was a bit hesitant to post this one of me


----------



## Megadane

*SMOAC, Glammm, Laureen, Pink, M1mime - *

Thank you so much for your replies!  I would love to sport this to our Christmas party this year..or basically any other event I could attend just as an excuse to wear it.  Off to drool over everyone else's pics


----------



## DreamingBeauty

Megadane-I love that style on you!  If you think it's okay keep the small, but I think if it was me I'd want a size bigger, I don't like really tight clothes b/c it is just so uncomfortable.  I don't think there is any age limit on that style though!


----------



## LavenderIce

Megadane--You look fabulous in it!  Don't worry about the age thing because you look good!  People who are old trying to look young fail when they over do it or try to hard; the dress looks natural on you.  

btw, I'm heading to Vegas next week, was there anything good in the sale section?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Megadane said:


> I just returned from Vegas and my first visit to Herve Leger..and I am so in love.
> However, I am 37 and don't want to spend alot of money on a fab dress and look, you know, too OLD.
> 
> Can you ladies maybe give me your honest opinion on this pic my bf took? (The trip to Vegas was a surprise bday gift for him The dress is a small but I think a medium might be a better choice although the SA seemed to think it was 'perfect'.
> 
> I am really obessing over this dress so please be honest-what do you think?? Is the style better intended for the younger crowd??



You look great, it's very age appropriate in my opinion. I don't think you should go up a size you look fantastic. Its supposed to be tight fitting.

Laureen- When will you be posting pics of your dress?


----------



## Megadane

There certainly were some cute pieces in the sale section..I was quite surprised that there was such a large sale selection considering the small size of the boutique  I was hoping to score on the blackjack tables to fund my dress purchase but it didn't pan out, haha.  I hope you find something there!!!


----------



## cfellis522

Megadane,

You look awesome in that dress!  I just bought that dress an I hope it looks that good on me.  I also just bought the black front zip dress off of intermix yesterday.  THey should be here shortly!

Cara


----------



## caarlyntryl

I think that the dress is gorgeous, fits you well, and is age appropriate. Go for it!


----------



## 4LV

Megadane,

you look gorgeous in it! perfect!


----------



## laureenthemean

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> You look great, it's very age appropriate in my opinion. I don't think you should go up a size you look fantastic. Its supposed to be tight fitting.
> 
> Laureen- When will you be posting pics of your dress?


Hm, I'm not sure, the ladies here seem to be so slim and fab in their dresses!  I'm definitely not in that size category...


----------



## dallas

Megadane, you look *sensational* in that dress.


----------



## pisdapisda79

Megadane, you looked amazing in the dress & you have the bod for it  I don't think Herve's dress cater to an age group so I wouldn't worry about your age playing a factor in getting the dress


----------



## shockboogie

Megadane said:


> I just returned from Vegas and my first visit to Herve Leger..and I am so in love.
> However, I am 37 and don't want to spend alot of money on a fab dress and look, you know, too OLD.
> 
> Can you ladies maybe give me your honest opinion on this pic my bf took? (The trip to Vegas was a surprise bday gift for him The dress is a small but I think a medium might be a better choice although the SA seemed to think it was 'perfect'.
> 
> I am really obessing over this dress so please be honest-what do you think?? Is the style better intended for the younger crowd??




You look amazing in this dress!!! Love it!


----------



## arireyes

Megadane that dress looks great on you!!


----------



## b00mbaka

Megadane! Even if you were wearing sweatpants and a tshirt, there's NO WAY that you look 37! The dress looks fab on you & shows that you have a great body. 



cfellis522 said:


> Megadane,
> 
> You look awesome in that dress! I just bought that dress an I hope it looks that good on me. I also just bought the black front zip dress off of intermix yesterday. THey should be here shortly!
> 
> Cara


 
OMG Cara! You look so conservative in your avatar pic! I know you have sexy CL boots but I wouldn't imagine you in a HL dress! ush:


----------



## shoppingisme

Megadane said:


> I just returned from Vegas and my first visit to Herve Leger..and I am so in love.
> However, I am 37 and don't want to spend alot of money on a fab dress and look, you know, too OLD.
> 
> Can you ladies maybe give me your honest opinion on this pic my bf took? (The trip to Vegas was a surprise bday gift for him The dress is a small but I think a medium might be a better choice although the SA seemed to think it was 'perfect'.
> 
> I am really obessing over this dress so please be honest-what do you think?? Is the style better intended for the younger crowd??


 
i don' think that's the dress for you. you have a great body though and any dress would be nice on you. age smage...
you look very uncomfortable in that dress. 
it's just not right -something's off. but maybe it's the pic??
he has so many pretty styles though so have fun trying on others!


----------



## cfellis522

b00mbaka said:


> Megadane! Even if you were wearing sweatpants and a tshirt, there's NO WAY that you look 37! The dress looks fab on you & shows that you have a great body.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG Cara! You look so conservative in your avatar pic! I know you have sexy CL boots but I wouldn't imagine you in a HL dress! ush:


 
OK, Just for that, I am going to have to change my avatar to my costume for Halloween.    Or maybe something a little less conservative.  

Cara


----------



## gemibebe

Megadane, the dress looks GREAT on you!  The style is very classy and elegant and definitely no age issues. 

However, if you feel like sizing up a bit, I would suggest try the M and see how it fits.  When I tried HL dresses, I tried both XS and XXS.  I'm normally a size 0, so both fit me.  However, I do feel a bit more comfortable in size XS, hence I ordered two HL dresses in that size.  They should arrive soon.  Can't wait for it! 

Laureen, you should definitely post modeling pics!  That's the original purpose of the thread   Don't worry about the sizes, HL dresses are there to make women look gorgeous...


----------



## b00mbaka

cfellis522 said:


> OK, Just for that, I am going to have to change my avatar to my costume for Halloween.  Or maybe something a little less conservative.
> 
> Cara


 
Aha! There you go Cara!!!!


----------



## surlygirl

You ladies look amazing in your HL dresses! Anna Paquin is wearing an HL dress in this month's Vogue or Elle. I can't remember which one, but it's tri-color and has a flower on one shoulder. Does anyone have any information on this dress? Not that my body is HL ready, but when it is that HAS to be the dress! I'll try to remember the exact month and magazine!


----------



## laureenthemean

Is it this one?





http://www.intermixonline.com/jump.jsp?itemID=23760&itemType=PRODUCT&RS=1&keyword=herve+leger


----------



## lilmissb

Wow! You guys all look great in your dresses. I'm new and now I'm afraid this will become my new addiction! I shouldn't have read this thread!!!


----------



## more_CHOOS

can someone tell me if this is authentic?  anyone dealt with fashionandu yet?  are they authentic sellers?  I'm planning to make my first HL purchase.  Planning on wearing this to a wedding...do you think it would be appropriate?  thanks


----------



## OrangeCounty

Yes thats real! I do think this dress is wedding appropriate!


----------



## m1nime

I think its great for a wedding! Very nice.


----------



## lilmissb

Nice dress!


----------



## lilmissb

Hi, has anyone dealt with either tullulahgrace or popo0 on eBay before? I'm just wondering if they're stuff is 100% authentic? 
Also, I note fashionandu mentioned up previously, are all their dresses authentic? 
Thanks!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I've checked out both of them, they both sell authentic.


----------



## laureenthemean

I'm not as beautifully slim as the other ladies who have posted on here, but here goes:


----------



## lilmissb

laureenthemean said:


> ^^I've checked out both of them, they both sell authentic.



Thanks for your help! I will happily go forth and buy my dresses and shoes. Argh! Too much addiction here and I'm afraid I'm going to add CL and HL to my list.

You look good in your dress and shoes. I don't think it's about how skinny you are it's about how good what you're wearing makes you feel.


----------



## javaboo

Wow *laureen*! I love the colour of your dress and it looks great on you!  how you matched it with your Blue Rolandos!


----------



## laureenthemean

Aw, thank you *lilmissb* and *javaboo*!  You are both so sweet.  

*lilmissb*, I wrote you a visitor message, but I'll tell you again to make sure you call or check out HL/Max Azria boutiques to look at the sale stuff.  You can get some really great deals on cute stuff!


----------



## cfellis522

Laureen, I agree!  You look absolutely great in that dress and I also love the color!!!

Cara


----------



## laureenthemean

Cara, thank you! :shame:


----------



## cfellis522

You are so very welcome!  We are all here to support each other.  You do a great job supporting everyone and I think you look outstanding!


----------



## lilmissb

laureenthemean said:


> I wrote you a visitor message, but I'll tell you again to make sure you call or check out HL/Max Azria boutiques to look at the sale stuff. You can get some really great deals on cute stuff!


 

Thanks for that. Unfortunately I'm located in Australia not the US so I'm a long way away from any HL stores. I know someone in Melbourne stocks them according to the HL website so I'm going to check them out but other than that, I only have NAP and they are quite expensive on the global site.  What's a girl to do really!

Actually, what does everyone think I should get? I'm debating over the following.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...m=250302544729&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=015

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...m=250305071955&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=015

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...m=330276976256&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=014

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...m=260296706284&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=016

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...m=280274819648&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=018

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...m=260293819021&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=016

I'm in sooo much trouble especially if I get my nude Decolletes and the Triclo's as well.


----------



## javaboo

The strapless one I think you kind have to be a bit busty to look nice in those. I have the grey dress in black and its one of my favorites! I'm loving the last one and the second one.


----------



## laureenthemean

I like the gunmetal and blue ones most.


----------



## lilmissb

Hmmm, I love the gun metal one, the halter on Rachel Bilson, the one shoulder neutral tones (expensive though), the strapless (that's what stick on bras are for) and the older white one shoulder (it comes in black as well). I'm torn as to which one I should wear next month for my birthday. I'm going to the races if that helps.


----------



## javaboo

lilmissb said:


> Hmmm, I love the gun metal one, the halter on Rachel Bilson, the one shoulder neutral tones (expensive though), the strapless (that's what stick on bras are for) and the older white one shoulder (it comes in black as well). I'm torn as to which one I should wear next month for my birthday. I'm going to the races if that helps.



I would say something a little conservative then? Probably the one shoulder neutral tones or one shoulder in white/black.


----------



## laureenthemean

I think the strapless one might look better on the medium to smaller-chested girls.  I tried it on and it flattened my boobs (I'm a C/D).


----------



## lilmissb

Well, I want something that stands out a bit as everyone has fancy frocks on but something really classy at the same time. 

Good to know that the strapless would be ok on me! (I'm a B)  

Gosh I'm fussy aren't I? :shame: 

Then there's the which shoes should I get to match the dress but that's for the other forum!!! Yikes. I should have started planning earlier!


----------



## javaboo

I had a HL strapless dress and I didn't like the top part. My SA said it ran small so I went up in size but the bust area was a bust for me. I think I should have gone with my original HL size so would be a better fit. My friend tried it on and she's a 36C and it looked great on her.


----------



## lvpiggy

yayyyyyyyyy modeling pix at last!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

hmph!  lvpiggy has a new rule for her herve leger thread:  no prefacing lovely modelling pix with self-disparaging remarks!!    hehehe i can be bossy when it's called for 

seriously tho, i love it!  you always rock the bold colours from which i hide 
( ' (oo) ' )   ( - (oo) - )  ( ' (oo) ' )



laureenthemean said:


> I'm not as beautifully slim as the other ladies who have posted on here, but here goes:


----------



## lvpiggy

you're not fussy, you're *detail oriented* :okay:



lilmissb said:


> Well, I want something that stands out a bit as everyone has fancy frocks on but something really classy at the same time.
> 
> Good to know that the strapless would be ok on me! (I'm a B)
> 
> Gosh I'm fussy aren't I? :shame:
> 
> Then there's the which shoes should I get to match the dress but that's for the other forum!!! Yikes. I should have started planning earlier!


----------



## lvpiggy

ahhhh my alma mater!!   i'm excited for you, i had an absolute *blast* when i went to NYU . . . . there's actually sort of an ongoing sale of some random separates, and then they run the old season's stuff @ 40% off when the new season starts to come in, so whenver you go to the store, there will always be a nice little sale section . . . sometimes it's just luck of the draw!  make friends with your SA though, and she'll call you when something goes on sale 



shopgirl_aussie said:


> Hi! I'm new here... Living in NYC, going to NYU.
> Do you know when there are any sales coming up?
> Any idea if the NYC branch is having a sale soon?
> 
> I need some HV!
> 
> Thanks!
> Sara


----------



## lvpiggy

i have this dress and i LOVE it!!!  you look absolutely amazing, and you are DEFINITELY NOT too old for it!  i was actually just telling my friend how this one is my favorite, because, although it looks super sexy, at nearly every party, you'll be the most covered up out of everyone!  which makes it DOUBLY amazing that it looks so hot   so you can glance about and be like _"hmph!  *doesn't *anyohne realize there's no need to show skin to have sex appeal?_" 

ps - listen to the SA's!!!  it's rare these days, but they really know their product and they know what they're talking about . . . i totally didn't believe my SA when she told me i'd actually be an xs, not an xxs, in some styles, until, lo and behold, xxs = *dumpling pig!!*   hehehehe . . . . they so you see, they have no problem telling you when you need to size up! 



Megadane said:


> I just returned from Vegas and my first visit to Herve Leger..and I am so in love.
> However, I am 37 and don't want to spend alot of money on a fab dress and look, you know, too OLD.
> 
> Can you ladies maybe give me your honest opinion on this pic my bf took? (The trip to Vegas was a surprise bday gift for him The dress is a small but I think a medium might be a better choice although the SA seemed to think it was 'perfect'.
> 
> I am really obessing over this dress so please be honest-what do you think?? Is the style better intended for the younger crowd??


----------



## world wanderer

laurenthemean- that dress is gorgeous! the color looks awesome with your dark hair.. is the color more yellow or green? its hard to tell in the pic


----------



## Megadane

You look fantastic in this dress!!


----------



## lvpiggy

*Megadane* just wanted to alert you, i responded to your earlier post (i know, i 'm slow, i've been mia from work!!)  see above!! ^^ 



Megadane said:


> You look fantastic in this dress!!


----------



## sweetdreamer16

wow love all the dresses!!! sooooo pretty!!


----------



## laureenthemean

*lvpiggy*--You are too cute and sweet!  No wonder you're such an effective enabler!

*W. wanderer*--Thank you!  It's more yellow; sorry about the bad lighting!

*Megadane*--Thank you!


----------



## Chanel*Blvd

*Laureenthemean* -- You look beautiful in your dress! I LOVE yellow, and it looks fabulous on you!


----------



## lilmissb

lvpiggy said:


> you're not fussy, you're *detail oriented* :okay:



Hehehehe! I like the way you think! Yes, that is quite true, I am a bit "detail oriented"


----------



## lilmissb

sweetdreamer16 said:


> wow love all the dresses!!! sooooo pretty!!




Are you referring to all the links I posted? If so, yeah, that's why it's so hard to decide!!!


----------



## lilmissb

javaboo said:


> I would say something a little conservative then? Probably the one shoulder neutral tones or one shoulder in white/black.




Just out of interest what are the races like in the US? Here in Oz it's quite a fancy affair with people in nice dresses and suits with huge hats or fascinators and heels but people are rolling drunk by about 1pm as we start drinking at 10:30 in the morning! Champagne is dangerous!!!

God, I've just given you a bad image of young Aussies now haven't I??? ush:


----------



## laureenthemean

Thank you, *Chanel*!  I love yellow too, it's my favorite color.


----------



## lilmissb

lvpiggy said:


> oh yes and OMG I MUST HAVE THIS DRESS FROM THE NEW COLLECTION RIGHT NOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and have you seen, they're doing swimwear too?!?!?  i think this one is TDF!!




OMG! How did I miss seeing this *HOT* pair of HL's? I love both. The dress is stunning.

BTW,* lvpiggy*, you look great in that blue/black dress that Christina Aguilera wore in her fashion spread. I was considering getting that dress but it looked a bit dull in colour on the listing but the colour looks better in real life judging from the photo of you in it.

Hmmm...what to get....


----------



## lvpiggy

lilmissb said:


> Hmmm...what to get....


 
everything!!!


----------



## gemibebe

Laureenthemean, the dress looks nice on you and I'm totally in love with the color!  Yellow is my favorite color too! 

My HL dresses should arrive tomorrow, can't wait to try them on!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Thank you!  Yay, I'm so excited for you!  Be sure to post pictures!


----------



## lilmissb

lvpiggy said:


> everything!!!





NNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You're not meant to say that! I'll be broke for the next 50 years....but at least I'll have awesome clothes    hehehehehehe. Can't wait to get my outfit and show you guys.


----------



## lvpiggy

didn't laureen mention?  i'm the ultimate enabler ^_^ v  

you only live once!  my philosophy is, you never know what could happen tomorrow - end every day with no regrets!


----------



## arnott

laureenthemean said:


> I'm not as beautifully slim as the other ladies who have posted on here, but here goes:


----------



## lilmissb

Yes, yes you are lv! I found another swimsuit I like in the HL collection


----------



## lvpiggy

lilmissb said:


> Yes, yes you are lv! I found another swimsuit I like in the HL collection


 
hmmm well the sensible person would say, *WHY ARE YOU STILL READING AND NOT HUNTING DOWN THAT SWIMSUIT??  GO GO GO!!!* . . . hmm i seem to have lost my train of thought . . . oh well . . . ohh!  that swimsuit you found is HOT!   . . . what were we talking about again?  

:ninja:

stealth enabling . . . .


----------



## lilmissb

Hmmm..can't make up my mind if I like this one or not....

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...=250304054240&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:PIC&ih=015


----------



## lilmissb

lvpiggy said:


> hmmm well the sensible person would say, *WHY ARE YOU STILL READING AND NOT HUNTING DOWN THAT SWIMSUIT??  GO GO GO!!!* . . . hmm i seem to have lost my train of thought . . . oh well . . . ohh!  that swimsuit you found is HOT!   . . . what were we talking about again?
> 
> :ninja:
> 
> stealth enabling . . . .





Cos it's not here yet   

They can't even tell me what or when we'll get it at the one little boutique that stock HL in Australia. Seriously, if I had the money I could buy them all and sell them here. I'd make a killing as no one really stocks them!!! So someone with serious cash, please open a store here and make me a VIP!


----------



## laureenthemean

lilmissb said:


> Hmmm..can't make up my mind if I like this one or not....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...=250304054240&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:PIC&ih=015



I love that one!


----------



## lvpiggy

lilmissb said:


> Hmmm..can't make up my mind if I like this one or not....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250304054240&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAIC&ih=015


 
one of the reasons i'm such a good enabler, is because i always push for the things that are 100% TDF . . . i'm "meh" on this one   i tried it on, the bust area is weird, at least it was on me


----------



## lvpiggy

lilmissb said:


> Cos it's not here yet
> 
> They can't even tell me what or when we'll get it at the one little boutique that stock HL in Australia. Seriously, if I had the money I could buy them all and sell them here. I'd make a killing as no one really stocks them!!! So someone with serious cash, please open a store here and make me a VIP!


 
Hey we could get into business . . . I'll provide investment backing and you do the "on the ground" legwork?  totally a viable bus plan


----------



## lilmissb

Hmmm, it always sits so well on the mannequin!!! ush:

Oh well, I didn't mind it but nothing went "whoa!" for me but it was kinda growing on me. The $ is going downhill so fast I should make up my mind soon before they all become waaaay too exp  

Totally! The boutique in Melbourne only imported 12 dresses from the current season which I think is stupid. Maybe I will have to tell them which ones I like from the 09 season and get them to bring it in in my size. They seem to be ok in pricing. That really nice raspberry one you had on lv was only $2,150 which is cheaper than if I bought it off NAP. Still a lot of money walking out that door but the dress is HOT! I don't know what else they have as they don't have a website yet. Grrrr...stuck in stoneage they are. Well, that's *****ing done.  

Has anyone seen the cruise collection? Some really nice colours in it.


----------



## lilmissb

Does anyone have an opinion on whether this colour is better or worse in this style than the blue/black one? Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...=320307157924&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:PIC&ih=011


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think the white band in the middle will not be as flattering.


----------



## girlfrommoscow

You know i still havent been able to find any HL dresses in Toronto!! I have 4 dresses and one top, and if i possibly could i would have bought every existing dress!! And the swim suit!!! OMG!! sooooo pretty, but i doubt i will find it in toronto( maybe ebay or i will need an urgent trip to new york lol


----------



## lilmissb

laureenthemean said:


> ^^I think the white band in the middle will not be as flattering.




That's what I thought, nice to have it confirmed!  

Why didn't they make it white with a black band? Or did they? I think I did see one like that. Lemme go hunt for it.....:ninja:


----------



## lilmissb

girlfrommoscow said:


> You know i still havent been able to find any HL dresses in Toronto!! I have 4 dresses and one top, and if i possibly could i would have bought every existing dress!! And the swim suit!!! OMG!! sooooo pretty, but i doubt i will find it in toronto( maybe ebay or i will need an urgent trip to new york lol




You and me both! I doubt we'll get any here in Australia either. I think I need a branch transfer to the States!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Here it is!

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/NWT-HERVE-LE...ryZ63861QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## gemibebe

After drooling over everyone else's HL dresses (esp. lv's! ), finally I received my HL today: my first ever!  The dresses are really beautiful and they fit quite nicely on me.  However, for one reason or another, I might need to return them for my future HLs.

Eager to share the dresses with you, I asked my bf to take pics just now.  It's evening here, so please excuse the bad lighting: the color of the dresses are much brighter and nicer.  The pics don't do them justice.

Though these two dresses may not stay with me, one thing is for sure: HL dresses are really addictive and I have already decided to buy more...LOL


----------



## laureenthemean

^^They're both beautiful on you!  I agree, HL is addicting!  I'm trying to wait for the next sale season, but it's hard!


----------



## arnott

Do these dresses show panty lines if you don't wear a thong?


----------



## lilmissb

*gemibebe* - WOW! 

Both are lovely. I was actually looking at getting the red v neck one as well. It's so nice to see it ona person instead of a mannequin. What do you think of the style and fit etc?


----------



## OrangeCounty

arnott said:


> Do these dresses show panty lines if you don't wear a thong?


 
I have tried them on with thongs and they have shown.


----------



## lilmissb

what does everyone think of this vintage piece?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...=300262773894&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:PIC&ih=020


----------



## arireyes

arnott said:


> Do these dresses show panty lines if you don't wear a thong?


my black one doesn't.
Gemibebe, I love the red one!!!


----------



## shopgirl_aussie

lvpiggy said:


> ahhhh my alma mater!!  i'm excited for you, i had an absolute *blast* when i went to NYU . . . . there's actually sort of an ongoing sale of some random separates, and then they run the old season's stuff @ 40% off when the new season starts to come in, so whenver you go to the store, there will always be a nice little sale section . . . sometimes it's just luck of the draw! make friends with your SA though, and she'll call you when something goes on sale


haha thank you!!  nyc is amazing, i absolutely love it. any other recommendations for shopping or just for an amazing time?
i will absolutely be in the store this weekend trying everything on and becoming bestfriends with the SA... i can't wait! NYU sisters!


----------



## mo.space

Can someone please authenticate this for me?
this seller looks too good to be true but she has sold so many leger pieces for like $200/$300 and has great feedback 
thanks so much 
http://myworld.ebay.com/dreamofmine49/?_trksid=p3911.c0.m198


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks good.


----------



## KaiieCHANEL

lilmissb said:


> Does anyone have an opinion on whether this colour is better or worse in this style than the blue/black one? Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...=320307157924&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:PIC&ih=011



Hi! I have that dress and i love it , I think the white band adds a little something to it , I got it in the Beverly hills boutique for some ridiculous discounted price of like $400! If you still want to go with this style i think they had a couple left , but i am pretty sure they would send it to you!

Oh and LV your thread should come with a credit card warning. I though 1 Herve dress would be fine i only needed one.. but seeing this thread makes me think 10 isn't enough ush: Now i am off to net-a-porter to look at 1 for christmas and i blame you!


----------



## gemibebe

*Laureen*, thanks for your nice comments.  This is such an enabling community 

*Arnott*, I was wearing those kinds of "seamless" panties so they don't really show a line.  The black thong I wore was not meant to avoid the panty lines 

*lilmissb*, the red dress has a elegant style that fits nicely (I'm more looking for dresses that I can wear to work as well) and the red color is amazingly beautiful.  However, my only problem with this style is that the dress had better be worn off shoulder,  otherwise the top of the zipper at the back doesn't fit.  That's why I may have to return it though everything else of the dress is perfect   Hope it helps.


----------



## lvpiggy

lilmissb said:


> Hmmm, it always sits so well on the mannequin!!! ush:
> 
> Oh well, I didn't mind it but nothing went "whoa!" for me but it was kinda growing on me. The $ is going downhill so fast I should make up my mind soon before they all become waaaay too exp
> 
> Totally! The boutique in Melbourne only imported 12 dresses from the current season which I think is stupid. Maybe I will have to tell them which ones I like from the 09 season and get them to bring it in in my size. They seem to be ok in pricing. That really nice raspberry one you had on lv was only $2,150 which is cheaper than if I bought it off NAP. Still a lot of money walking out that door but the dress is HOT! I don't know what else they have as they don't have a website yet. Grrrr...stuck in stoneage they are. Well, that's *****ing done.
> 
> Has anyone seen the cruise collection? Some really nice colours in it.


 
*2150*?!?!?!?   omg.


----------



## lvpiggy

KaiieCHANEL said:


> Hi! I have that dress and i love it , I think the white band adds a little something to it , I got it in the Beverly hills boutique for some ridiculous discounted price of like $400! If you still want to go with this style i think they had a couple left , but i am pretty sure they would send it to you!
> 
> Oh and LV your thread should come with a credit card warning. I though 1 Herve dress would be fine i only needed one.. but seeing this thread makes me think 10 isn't enough ush: Now i am off to net-a-porter to look at 1 for christmas and i blame you!


 
i think my next little theme for my avatar / profile (whenever it's time to rotate out "leave no shoe behind") is going to have to involve a warning, you are right!  hmmm time to start thinking of a good one


----------



## lvpiggy

lilmissb said:


> Does anyone have an opinion on whether this colour is better or worse in this style than the blue/black one? Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320307157924&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAIC&ih=011


 
eep!  definitely go with the blue/black.  i always say, if it looks funny on the mannequin, there's no hope . . . and this one looks a lil odd on the mannequin, wouldn't you say?

le sigh . . . i have the blue & black one, but somehow this style just doesn't do it for me the same way the others do . . . like, it's good, but not HL good per se, at least on my body . . . . i always find myself wanting to wear one of my other ones instead you know?  plus like all 3 guys i dated since i bought it were not fans, they felt the color didn't suit me . . .    not good, especially when they were practically ready to say yes to anything when i modelled some of the other styles   what to do, what to do?  should i keep it?  or ebay for reinvestment in more HL?


----------



## lvpiggy

shopgirl_aussie said:


> haha thank you!!  nyc is amazing, i absolutely love it. any other recommendations for shopping or just for an amazing time?
> i will absolutely be in the store this weekend trying everything on and becoming bestfriends with the SA... i can't wait! NYU sisters!


 
ohh maybe i'll see you!  i'm gonna be out there this friday evening - monday to visit friends   and well . . . haha i think everyone on this thread is plenty familiar with what i look like   so definitely say hi!  sometimes it can be hard to get my attention so you may need to come up and like, poke me or something if you see me!


----------



## lilmissb

KaiieCHANEL said:


> Hi! I have that dress and i love it , I think the white band adds a little something to it , I got it in the Beverly hills boutique for some ridiculous discounted price of like $400! If you still want to go with this style i think they had a couple left , but i am pretty sure they would send it to you!
> 
> Oh and LV your thread should come with a credit card warning. I though 1 Herve dress would be fine i only needed one.. but seeing this thread makes me think 10 isn't enough ush: Now i am off to net-a-porter to look at 1 for christmas and i blame you!




Thanks *KaiieCHANEL* will be calling every boutique in the US as soon as I get paid next week. I'm so glad I don't own a credit card anymore. Now I just use the bf's one!!!!    Better for me anyway cos now I can't impulse buy unless it's over the net...I'll get one again soon but I'm taking a break from my relationship with credit.    hehehehe.

This thread makes me want to go get my credit cards back! Soon when my ban ends....


----------



## lilmissb

gemibebe said:


> *lilmissb*, the red dress has a elegant style that fits nicely (I'm more looking for dresses that I can wear to work as well) and the red color is amazingly beautiful.  However, my only problem with this style is that the dress had better be worn off shoulder,  otherwise the top of the zipper at the back doesn't fit.  That's why I may have to return it though everything else of the dress is perfect   Hope it helps.




Thanks for your feedback, it is indeed helpful. It's weird that in all the listings it shows the dressas being a on the shoulder dress not an off the shoulder. I wonder why they're being misleading? Hmmm...I do like it but....I understand your dilemma!


----------



## lilmissb

lvpiggy said:


> eep!  definitely go with the blue/black.  i always say, if it looks funny on the mannequin, there's no hope . . . and this one looks a lil odd on the mannequin, wouldn't you say?
> 
> le sigh . . . i have the blue & black one, but somehow this style just doesn't do it for me the same way the others do . . . like, it's good, but not HL good per se, at least on my body . . . . i always find myself wanting to wear one of my other ones instead you know?  plus like all 3 guys i dated since i bought it were not fans, they felt the color didn't suit me . . .    not good, especially when they were practically ready to say yes to anything when i modelled some of the other styles   what to do, what to do?  should i keep it?  or ebay for reinvestment in more HL?




Hmmmm...yeah that's what I thought. It didn't go "kapow!"

I thought you looked fantastic in your blue dress pic you posted. I would have thought this style would be ok as it creates cleavage and sucks you in. Hmm...well my bf did say something about blue being a really pedestrian colour so maybe guys just don't like blue. But I guess, when I looked at your pics, I think it didn't stand out as the best. The raspberry one was *REALLY HOT!* Maybe the upwards v on the hem at the front that makes it slightly off kilter???

Oh, and 2150 - I know but NAP would have charged 1270 GBP to get that dress which with the AUD sliding downhill makes it more than $3k!!!! We poor aussies are only at US$0.68 which is rubbish as we used be about equal a couple of months ago   I think it's time to make nice the boutiques in the US.

I'd say I'll help you take it off your hands but I'm a bit bigger than you! Maybe sell it on eBay as if a guy doesn't want to be your slave when they see you in that dress, what's the point???


----------



## mo.space

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Looks good.


thanks!


----------



## pisdapisda79

Does anyone know what the bathing suits are like when they get wet? They seem to be the same material as the dresses so I just wondering


----------



## ilurvebags

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Looks good.



The HL tags are black with black string, majority of this sellers are white


----------



## ilurvebags

i want a HL bathing suit so bad


----------



## laureenthemean

ilurvebags said:


> The HL tags are black with black string, majority of this sellers are white



I think a lot of this seller's stuff is old.  The newer stuff she has for sale has the current black tags on them.


----------



## gemibebe

lilmissb said:


> Thanks for your feedback, it is indeed helpful. It's weird that in all the listings it shows the dressas being a on the shoulder dress not an off the shoulder. I wonder why they're being misleading? Hmmm...I do like it but....I understand your dilemma!



Actually saks.com and net-a-porter.com did show it be worn off shoulder (pic attached below).  That's why I even had a discussion with my contact person at HL and she said that the dress should be able to be worn on shoulder as well.  However, when I actually put it on, I realized that the neckline at the back is just a bit too wide to be worn on shoulder. 

But all in all, it's a very beautiful dress.  If it were not for the fact that I'd like it to be versatile and be appropriate for working environment as well, I'd definitely keep it.


----------



## lilmissb

gemibebe said:


> Actually saks.com and net-a-porter.com did show it be worn off shoulder (pic attached below).  That's why I even had a discussion with my contact person at HL and she said that the dress should be able to be worn on shoulder as well.  However, when I actually put it on, I realized that the neckline at the back is just a bit too wide to be worn on shoulder.
> 
> But all in all, it's a very beautiful dress.  If it were not for the fact that I'd like it to be versatile and be appropriate for working environment as well, I'd definitely keep it.





Hmmm...I think I may be looking at a slightly different one to you. The back zipper is grey and it's always shown as having the straps on the shoulder.


----------



## lilmissb

Can anyone tell me when the Resort 2008 collection was available from and to? Was it beginning of this year? I'm trying to determine if there are still pieces floating around. I think I've seen a couple on eBay.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^There are still some Resort pieces at the HL boutiques.  They were on sale for 60-70% off.


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks Laureen! I'm counting down the days till pay day then I'm on the phone calling all the boutiques


----------



## gemibebe

lilmissb said:


> Hmmm...I think I may be looking at a slightly different one to you. The back zipper is grey and it's always shown as having the straps on the shoulder.



lilmissb, yes, mine is the one with grey back zipper.  However, I also saw it on other sites that it's worn on shoulders.  From the info I got from the HL manager, it's on shoulder as well (or can be worn "two ways").  That's why I still decided to order it to at least try.


----------



## shopgirl_aussie

lvpiggy said:


> ohh maybe i'll see you! i'm gonna be out there this friday evening - monday to visit friends  and well . . . haha i think everyone on this thread is plenty familiar with what i look like  so definitely say hi! sometimes it can be hard to get my attention so you may need to come up and like, poke me or something if you see me!


 
where are you going out?? i'll look for the HL and CL! xox


----------



## lilmissb

Hi guys, does anyone have the HL *spring 2008* collection on file? I can seem to find the full lineup online and I want to know what the SA was talking about when he was describing the dresses!!!!  

I'm about to make my first HL purchase tomorrow and I'm *SOOOOOOOOO* excited!!!!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^http://herveleger.com/spring2008/


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks Laureen, that's the same link I have. Was there really only 16 pieces in that collection?


----------



## laureenthemean

That's probably the RTW selection.  There are usually more pieces altogether; maybe if you do a search for the S/S 2008 fashion show?


----------



## I-shop

Just wondering, is this dress make you hard to breath?? I love seeing you all with the dresses..so gorgeous...and would love to get my hands on one..maybe..for now  Do you need to wear spanx bodysuit or something?

I'm a size 10, I should go with L, right? or??

And what do you think of this??
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350108464895

Thanks ladies!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^You could probably do M, but L would be more comfortable, so it's up to you.  Whether or not you want to wear Spanx is your choice and depends on what you are comfortable with.  The dresses don't affect your breathing.  The dress you posted is cute, but I would call the actual stores and see what they have on sale; it will be a lot cheaper. HTH!


----------



## lvpiggy

I-shop said:


> Just wondering, is this dress make you hard to breath?? I love seeing you all with the dresses..so gorgeous...and would love to get my hands on one..maybe..for now  Do you need to wear spanx bodysuit or something?
> 
> I'm a size 10, I should go with L, right? or??
> 
> And what do you think of this??
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350108464895
> 
> Thanks ladies!


 
i find them super comfy, but i actually don't think spanx is necessary, because the dresses themselves are like spanx!:okay:


----------



## lvpiggy

lilmissb said:


> Thanks Laureen, that's the same link I have. Was there really only 16 pieces in that collection?


 
the full collection is actually never published anywhere, even the catalogue that the SAs sent out for Fall 2008 didn't contain all the piece, only the runway ones . . . . and yes, since the collection's first show was only i think resort 2007, it would have been a small collection for spring 08 as well


----------



## lvpiggy

lilmissb said:


> Thanks Laureen, that's the same link I have. Was there really only 16 pieces in that collection?


 
PS - congratulations on getting your first HL!!!!!!  i can't wait to see the modelling pix!


----------



## gemibebe

Finally, after much thinking and mind-struggling, I decided to keep one of the HL dresses that I have ordered.  Since I need a dress that fits for working environment, I really think this one looks pretty decent. 

I retook a pic with this dress in daylight so to give a bit justice to the color which is very difficult to capture. 

Also HL dresses are so addictive that I'm already on my quest for my 2nd and 3rd HL dresses!  

Influenced by many of you here esp. lvpiggy (you're such an enabler!), I'll start my CL collection as well.  I do think they look GREAT with HL dresses: super elegant yet sexy!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^So pretty!  Glad you decided to keep it.  Can't wait for you to pair it with your first CL!


----------



## gemibebe

Thanks Laureen.  You're always so sweet 

Strictly speaking, it won't be my first CL, I do own a pair of CL LaFalaise sandal which is to die for and it's one of my favorites among all my shoes!  From now on I'll start a serious search for CLs!


----------



## world wanderer

so can any of you lucky herve leger owners move around in your dress? im pretty small and i tried on the grey off the shoulder in  a size small, i could barely expand or move my entire abdomen lol. the SA insisted that thats how the dress is supposed to be lol. was she just crazy?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^You probably should have tried on a bigger size to compare.


----------



## I-shop

laureenthemean said:


> ^^You could probably do M, but L would be more comfortable, so it's up to you. Whether or not you want to wear Spanx is your choice and depends on what you are comfortable with. The dresses don't affect your breathing. The dress you posted is cute, but I would call the actual stores and see what they have on sale; it will be a lot cheaper. HTH!


 
Ok..will do.. Off to phone now! Thanks Lauren!

Oops, btw, is the store could possibly send me pictures since I do not live around any HL boutique?


----------



## I-shop

lvpiggy said:


> i find them super comfy, but i actually don't think spanx is necessary, because the dresses themselves are like spanx!:okay:


 
Wow good news  Wish me luck finding the perfect one


----------



## lvpiggy

gemibebe said:


> Finally, after much thinking and mind-struggling, I decided to keep one of the HL dresses that I have ordered. Since I need a dress that fits for working environment, I really think this one looks pretty decent.
> 
> I retook a pic with this dress in daylight so to give a bit justice to the color which is very difficult to capture.
> 
> Also HL dresses are so addictive that I'm already on my quest for my 2nd and 3rd HL dresses!
> 
> Influenced by many of you here esp. lvpiggy (you're such an enabler!), I'll start my CL collection as well. I do think they look GREAT with HL dresses: super elegant yet sexy!


 

i love enabling . . . it's so fulfilling!    this dress looks awesome on you!

ps - it might look perfect with a pair of pink & gold python privatitas . . . 





just a thought


----------



## lvpiggy

I-shop said:


> Wow good news  Wish me luck finding the perfect one


 

 positive thoughts are being "thunk"


----------



## lvpiggy

new preorders available on intermix! hehe i snagged this one:






check out the rear view! 





perfect for the holidays!  hehehe


----------



## lilmissb

lvpiggy said:


> new preorders available on intermix! hehe i snagged this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check out the rear view!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> perfect for the holidays!  hehehe




I almost preordered this one. I think Saks has the purple and black one. They're both HOT!


----------



## gemibebe

lvpiggy said:


> i love enabling . . . it's so fulfilling! this dress looks awesome on you!
> 
> ps - it might look perfect with a pair of pink & gold python privatitas . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just a thought


 
lvpiggy, thanks for being such a great enabler!  Believe it or not, we're thinking on the same thing! Actually I'm working on getting on of those super hot CL pythons! The one you showed up here is one of my choices, the other one I'm eyeing on is this one below. What do you think?


----------



## gemibebe

lvpiggy said:


> new preorders available on intermix! hehe i snagged this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check out the rear view!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> perfect for the holidays! hehehe


 
I truly love this style! lilmissb is right, the purple one is on saks.com and it's really really pretty as well. Would suggest you order both and show us how they look like on you: though you personally don't like colorful dress, from the pics you posted, you look GREAT in colors!


----------



## lilmissb

Unfortunately when I checked out Saks, only M was available!!! They did have XS but I think that's gone. If you did like it maybe try the boutiques. I think they expect the holiday season in soon.


----------



## lilmissb

Oh and *gemibebe*, I actually like the Horatio sling in python better but they're both sexy hot!


----------



## socalpoppy

What do you gals think about this dress? I tried it on at Saks yesterday and loved it. The price is high though, but I can't stop thinking about it ... Should I get it now? or should I wait until it's on sale? Will it ever go on sale? It's $1,790 now... 


http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=1498&pictureid=12193


----------



## socalpoppy

How can I attach pic? It didn't show up....


----------



## lilmissb

try clicking on the "Go Advanced" btton below the quick reply box and the attach the pic using the paperclip icon. Should work.


----------



## socalpoppy

Here is the pic! Hope it works


----------



## socalpoppy

lilmissb said:


> try clicking on the "Go Advanced" btton below the quick reply box and the attach the pic using the paperclip icon. Should work.


 Thank you very much Lilmissb!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

I would wait, or call the HL boutiques.  The sales are much better at the boutiques than places like Saks or Nordstrom.


----------



## lilmissb

socalpoppy said:


> Here is the pic! Hope it works



That's hot! But I agree with Laureen. Call the boutiques, they are sooooo helpful, they almost fall over themselves to help you. And that's just over the phone!!!


----------



## lilmissb

lvpiggy said:


> PS - congratulations on getting your first HL!!!!!!  i can't wait to see the modelling pix!



I can't wait either but they're taking forever and a day to take my order, mainly because I want specifics on international shipping so that's taking a while. Meanwhile, every day that goes by that I haven't placed my order I keep changing my mind about what I want to buy!

Help please, which colour do you prefer. I have said I want the strapless in coral but am oddly drawn to the fluro yellow one. 

Also really like the one in navy but I don;t want it in navy but don't think it's available.

Have also said I want the zip front dress in white. Is this a mistake??? Hmmm....

Let me know your thoughts people.


----------



## lilmissb

PS, I'm sorry I'm stealing tullulahgrac's pics!!! She's just got the best ones.


----------



## gemibebe

lilmissb said:


> I can't wait either but they're taking forever and a day to take my order, mainly because I want specifics on international shipping so that's taking a while. Meanwhile, every day that goes by that I haven't placed my order I keep changing my mind about what I want to buy!
> 
> Help please, which colour do you prefer. I have said I want the strapless in coral but am oddly drawn to the fluro yellow one.
> 
> Also really like the one in navy but I don;t want it in navy but don't think it's available.
> 
> Have also said I want the zip front dress in white. Is this a mistake??? Hmmm....
> 
> Let me know your thoughts people.


 
Are you ordering these dresses from the stores or buy from ebay?  

Personally I prefer the strapless in fluro yellow, but that's just me as yellow is my favorite color.  Actually I'm also thinking on getting this one

I love the zip front dress in pink though, it's just so adorable!


----------



## laureenthemean

I would go with yellow, of course!  I love the pink one too, but I look better in bright colors as opposed to pastels (also, cap sleeves make my shoulders look huge).  I think the cap sleeves are also more versatile.  Think about which colors look best on you.


----------



## gemibebe

Does anyone here know where I might still be able to find some nice SS08 collections?  I called HL NYC, CA and LA yesterday and unfortunately they have either sold out the SS08 collection or they only have very limited choice 

I have also tried ebay without much luck...


----------



## laureenthemean

I think by now the selection will be scarce, but if you're looking for something specific, just call all the stores you can.  If you go to the HL website, they have a list of stores that stock them.


----------



## lvpiggy

omg omg omg WHERE DO I GET THIS ONE


----------



## tresjoliex

That's soo cute! But I wonder how short it is from the back.


----------



## m1nime

^^ I think she looks rather uncomfortable in it. Dont really like that one at all.


----------



## arireyes

lvpiggy said:


> omg omg omg WHERE DO I GET THIS ONE


let me know if you find it!  I lover it.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^That one is so cute, but it looks like another style that will smash my boobs.


----------



## gemibebe

lvpiggy said:


> omg omg omg WHERE DO I GET THIS ONE



I saw it today in the HL boutique in Geneve and it doesn't strike me as super cute: I guess the color tone makes it looks a bit like underwear though the style and color combination is quite nice...


----------



## Demi

OMG!!! That dress in the first pic is awesome!  I love what he does with the greys!


----------



## gemibebe

To all the proud HL owners: what do you wear under HL dresses?

Yesterday I tried several in the HL store in Geneve, as the dress is very tight, it actually shows the waist line of my Spanx pantyhose!  To some extent I think it even showed the rims of the underwear if I look really closely.

What do you girls all wear under HL esp. you all look super beautiful in Herve Leger?  Thanks!


----------



## laureenthemean

I wear Spanx Higher Power.  Gives a nice smooth line b/c it goes all the way up to the bust, and covers part of the thighs.


----------



## priss

gemibebe said:


> Does anyone here know where I might still be able to find some nice SS08 collections?  I called HL NYC, CA and LA yesterday and unfortunately they have either sold out the SS08 collection or they only have very limited choice
> 
> I have also tried ebay without much luck...




Intermix and Nordstrom for sure.


----------



## gemibebe

Hi *Laureen*, I did try the Spanx panty as per your previous advice.  I bought the slim cognito control one, not the higher power, and the panty definitely showed the waist band   Maybe I should try the higher power as it goes up the waist.  My only concern is: if even their pantyhose shows the waist band, if the dress is very tight, I'm afraid the higher power panty will show the upper line as well?  

*Priss*, thank you so much for the advice.  I've called Intermix, and unfortunately they don't have much SS08 left and definitely not the dress I'm after.  I'll try Nordstrom later today.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Well, the waistband on the Higher Power is wider and flatter, I imagine.  Also, it seems like most of the HL dresses have some kind of thinner band or detail right under the bust, so it wouldn't show.


----------



## girlfrommoscow

lvpiggy said:


> hiiiiii everyone i'm back! i kno i kno . . . . totally MIA due to WORK, unavoidable if i want to continue buying all this CL and Herve stuff!
> 
> i promise i'll come back and respond to everyone's amazingly nice comments . . . but wanted to quickly post this - everyone GO GET THIS DRESS!!!  i don't usually like bright colours but there's something about this shade that's so yummy IRL!   hehehe . . . they have it @ saks online



I just wanted to say that i LOOOOVE this dress and i am thinking about getting it to wear for the new year party  You look stunning in it! I have a black in S and a have a cornflower one with zipper in the front in M, i dont know which size i should get...
Is it more like the regular line, quite heavy? did you get the usual size or went down a size?
thank you so much in advance i want a nice dress for New years and i think this one will be perfect!


----------



## gemibebe

Thanks *Laureen*!  Your definitely have a good point!  I may well try the higher power one.

*Priss*, Nordstrom doesn't have much SS08 collection either 

HL dresses are really selling like crazy: even for some fall collection dresses, before they actually hit the store, they're already sold out


----------



## lilmissb

Yeah! My dresses are finally on their way! They got shipped from CA today so they should arrive on Monday or Tuesday. Hopefully Monday fingers crossed. And hopefully they don't get held up by customs! I' can't wait


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yay, so excited for you!


----------



## m1nime

*lilmisb* - Thats awesome! How much did you end up paying and which styles did you get?


----------



## tresjoliex

Anyone know how much are the bathing suits?


----------



## cunplus

The Herve dress that Heidi was on Intermix last week if I do remember clearly.


----------



## girlfrommoscow

I bought the raspberry dress yesterday on net-a-porter!!! i hope it arrives today!! I AM SOOOO excited - this is my 4th HL


----------



## Maryanne007

I just bought my first HL dress!!  got it from ebay, with the live.com cashback, it was only $500ish.  I cant wait to get it, I've never tried one on before, but I got the xxs, so I hope I can squeeze into it!!


----------



## b00mbaka

Is this HL?:


----------



## b00mbaka

Or this:


----------



## laureenthemean

^^That one definitely is; it was in one of the fashion shows.  The first one looks like it might be, but not sure.


----------



## Kamilla850

To LV and all the other fabulous ladies that have modeled their beautiful HL dresses - THANK YOU FOR SHARING YOUR PHOTOS!!  Your photos have inspired me to order my first HL dress.  I sure do hope that it will look good on me since I have lots of meat on my bones, but hopefully the past few weeks in the gym have helped me shed some pounds and if anything it may serve as more motivation to keep at it in the gym.  I can't wait to get it!


----------



## laureenthemean

Yay, congrats!  I'm sure it will look fabulous on you, Kamilla; can't wait to see pics!


----------



## lilmissb

m1nime said:


> *lilmisb* - Thats awesome! How much did you end up paying and which styles did you get?


 

I got the strapless in coral (as seen on Kate Bosworth) and a zip front one seen on Rhianna but in white. The problem is I can only keep one. Too bad if I can't fit them!!! Let's put it this way, even if the dresses were cheap by USD standards the poor conversion rate and FedEx Int Priority mail wiped me out. That's why I can only keep one!!! I don't know how I'll be able to decide....

Thanks *Laureen*, very happy for me too about getting my first. Unfortunately I think it'll be the first of many. Plus I won my auction on the Iowa Zeppas so I am completely broke now!!!   hehehehe

*b00mbaka *I love the first pic, the best def looks HL style but I'm with Laureen, don't know for sure. I haven't seen that style around before.

*girlfrommoscow* - I'm soooo jealous! The raspberry one is one of my faves. Can't wait for pics!

*gemibebe* - have they shipped yours yet?

*Kamilla850* - As long as you're healthy it doesn't matter what you look like! Can't wait to see which dress you bought!

Wow, that was an essay!!! I'll shut up now but I'll be back to post pics of my HL & CL outfit.


----------



## lilmissb

Whoops, meant to say "BUST" not best looks like HL


----------



## gemibebe

lilmissb, I have been on business trip these days, hence though I told them that I'd like to order the dress, I have not gone through the purchasing process yet.  I'll speed up and hopefully the dress won't be too big 

I'm so excited for your first HLs!!!  Can't wait for your modeling pics and really hope that both look great and you can keep both!


----------



## lvpiggy

girlfrommoscow said:


> I just wanted to say that i LOOOOVE this dress and i am thinking about getting it to wear for the new year party  You look stunning in it! I have a black in S and a have a cornflower one with zipper in the front in M, i dont know which size i should get...
> Is it more like the regular line, quite heavy? did you get the usual size or went down a size?
> thank you so much in advance i want a nice dress for New years and i think this one will be perfect!


 
hello darling!!  for this dress you should most likely get the M.  i'm typically an XXS, and even then some styles are not that tight on me, but i struggled mightily to get this one to zip, it was a 2-person, "exhale now and don't inhale again until i say you can" type operation. . . . so ya . . size up


----------



## lvpiggy

Kamilla850 said:


> To LV and all the other fabulous ladies that have modeled their beautiful HL dresses - THANK YOU FOR SHARING YOUR PHOTOS!! Your photos have inspired me to order my first HL dress. I sure do hope that it will look good on me since I have lots of meat on my bones, but hopefully the past few weeks in the gym have helped me shed some pounds and if anything it may serve as more motivation to keep at it in the gym. I can't wait to get it!


 
 YAYYYYYYY kamilla welcome to the club!!


----------



## loves

girl, you look fantastic in herve leger! 

ps. i remember the craze over his bandage dresses in the 90s. i couldn't afford herve but i found a really nice knockoff


----------



## girlfrommoscow

lvpiggy said:


> hello darling!!  for this dress you should most likely get the M.  i'm typically an XXS, and even then some styles are not that tight on me, but i struggled mightily to get this one to zip, it was a 2-person, "exhale now and don't inhale again until i say you can" type operation. . . . so ya . . size up



I GOT THE DRESS TODAY!!!!!! YAAAAY! The were sold out of M, so i decided to risk it and get an S, well i could zip up by myself a bit over a half of the dress, will def need to help to get it all the way up!! Its a little bit shorter than i expected but its sooooo pretty i am going to take a couple of pics and show!! 
its weird i have a black classic in S and its perfect but this one is a bit heavier and harder to stretch, but then again it keeps eveything in better lol
i wish they were more consistent with the sizes its so hard to predict especially when you buy online!
Ok - i am off to take a couple of pics!!


----------



## arnott

Kamilla850 said:


> To LV and all the other fabulous ladies that have modeled their beautiful HL dresses - THANK YOU FOR SHARING YOUR PHOTOS!! Your photos have inspired me to order my first HL dress. I sure do hope that it will look good on me since I have lots of meat on my bones, but hopefully the past few weeks in the gym have helped me shed some pounds and if anything it may serve as more motivation to keep at it in the gym. I can't wait to get it!


 
Congrats!  What size are you?


----------



## gemibebe

girlfrommoscow said:


> I GOT THE DRESS TODAY!!!!!! YAAAAY! The were sold out of M, so i decided to risk it and get an S, well i could zip up by myself a bit over a half of the dress, will def need to help to get it all the way up!! Its a little bit shorter than i expected but its sooooo pretty i am going to take a couple of pics and show!!
> its weird i have a black classic in S and its perfect but this one is a bit heavier and harder to stretch, but then again it keeps eveything in better lol
> i wish they were more consistent with the sizes its so hard to predict especially when you buy online!
> Ok - i am off to take a couple of pics!!



Yay!!! So excited for you!!!  Can't wait for the pictures!!!


----------



## girlfrommoscow

i got a couple of pics, sorry for the blur and a mess i will try to take better pics when i go out and have the dress fully zipped up lol


----------



## laureenthemean

^^So hot!  You have a lovely hourglass figure!


----------



## b00mbaka

Dayum! I'm so envious of hourglass figures! No matter how many hours I spend in the gym, I will never have a tiny waist like you gals 

*Oh and does anyone know where I would be able to find the dresses that I posted previously? Ebay has too many HL dresses and I don't know the style names of either dress.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think the one that Keysha is wearing is pretty recent, so I'd check HL boutiques.  For names of styles, go to the HL website. 

ETA:  The style is called CHARCOAL BANDAGE DRESS WITH RIBBON APPLIQUE, according to the site.  Retail is $1590.


----------



## b00mbaka

Thanks again Laureen!


----------



## girlfrommoscow

b00mbaka and laureenthemean thank you so much for compliments!! the dress is so pretty - i am looking forward wearing it!!
i was just looking at intermixonline and they have a STUNNING turtleneck dress, have anyone seen it? too bad intermixonline doesnt ship to canada but then again save for my wallet lol

MAKE SURE YOU LOOK AT THE BACK OF THE DRESS

http://www.intermixonline.com/jump.jsp?itemID=25560&itemType=PRODUCT&RS=1&keyword=herve


----------



## lilmissb

girlfrommoscow said:


> i got a couple of pics, sorry for the blur and a mess i will try to take better pics when i go out and have the dress fully zipped up lol




WOW!!! You look hot. I hope I look that good in mine! I'm always worried about my belly. Hopefully the dress sucks it in  
I'll be posting pics as soon as I get home on Monday as FedEx says it due to arrive at my work by 6pm Monday so watch this space your time Sunday lunchtime!!!


----------



## gemibebe

*girlfrommoscow*, you look great in your HL!!!  

*lilmissb*, I'm soooo excited for your first HLs!!!  Mine will be shipped out today and hopefully I will get it next week too!


----------



## lilmissb

YEAH!!! I'm so excited for you *gemibebe* I can't wait to see you in yours. Did you just get the yellow strapless or did you splurge?


----------



## gemibebe

lilmissb, I only ordered the yellow one this time, considering that I still have quite some pieces to buy for the fall collection and the resort...


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yay, I love that color!  I myself am anxiously waiting for sales...


----------



## lilmissb

Yeah I love the yellow too and now I'm thinking I should have bought the yellow too. I'll see ow I like the coral first. When does Fall 08 go on sale?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Probably November or December?  Not really sure.


----------



## gemibebe

Laureen, I think there aren't any yellow-colored dress in fall 08 collection?  Yellow is my favorite color, however, due to that S is the only size left and it's sold out everywhere, I just ordered it to have a try.  Fingers crossed that it fits...

lilmissb, I think the sale will start in just a couple of weeks' time, should definitely be in November.  Really can't wait


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Oh, I didn't mean to imply that there was anything yellow for fall.  I'm just waiting for the fall stuff in general to go on sale, not really any specific colors.


----------



## lvpiggy

omg WOW i second!  you have an awesome figure!!!!  that dress looks great on you!

are those armadillos i see?!?!


girlfrommoscow said:


> i got a couple of pics, sorry for the blur and a mess i will try to take better pics when i go out and have the dress fully zipped up lol


----------



## Zophie

^^^

I agree, *girlfrommoscow*.  That dress looks fabulous on you!


----------



## buffymorgan

hi lvpiggy re the new rose pink herve you have, it looks amazing. however i have heard that the latest fall season of herves are cut smaller than usual. did u you get the rose pink herve in XS or XXS? i am thinking the XXS may be TOO tight in this case, i actually tried on some other styles at a store from this season but i couldnt really tell the difference between XS and XXS, to be honest!


----------



## lilmissb

*THEY'VE ARRIVED!!!!* 

I think the strapless is the right size but maybe I could have gone XS in the zipper front? It just zipped up incredibly easily and what I gather, it shouldn't?

I definitely like the strapless better. Can't wait to get my shoes!!!!

I'm a bit self conscious about my tummy but hopefully you'll all think they look ok 

I got the time zone a bit confused so I know most of you are probably heading off to bed!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^They both look lovely on you!  I don't think the white one looks too small at all. I love both of them!


----------



## girlfrommoscow

lilmissb said:


> *THEY'VE ARRIVED!!!!*
> 
> I think the strapless is the right size but maybe I could have gone XS in the zipper front? It just zipped up incredibly easily and what I gather, it shouldn't?
> 
> I definitely like the strapless better. Can't wait to get my shoes!!!!
> 
> I'm a bit self conscious about my tummy but hopefully you'll all think they look ok
> 
> I got the time zone a bit confused so I know most of you are probably heading off to bed!




Wow these look great on you! I have the same dress with zipper but in cornflower colour!! 

lvpiggy - Thank you!! I got these shoes at BCBG, they are soo comfy - i went out and danced all night and my feet didnt even get tired, i never bought shoes from BCBG but they turned out to be super comfy!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *Laureen*! I think the white is a bit bigger than the strapless, not that it's too tight. Sorry, must have been too excited when I was typing! I was able to do the zip up without a struggle at all.

*girlfrommoscow*, thanks. I really like the cornflower blue one and I'm considering swapping the white for a black or blue. Is yours really easy to zip up or do you striggle with it? I know it's a front zip which make it easier but should I go an XS instead of S? I know I'm short but it also feels too long and a bit not so skin tight.


----------



## girlfrommoscow

lilmissb said:


> Thanks *Laureen*! I think the white is a bit bigger than the strapless, not that it's too tight. Sorry, must have been too excited when I was typing! I was able to do the zip up without a struggle at all.
> 
> *girlfrommoscow*, thanks. I really like the cornflower blue one and I'm considering swapping the white for a black or blue. Is yours really easy to zip up or do you striggle with it? I know it's a front zip which make it easier but should I go an XS instead of S? I know I'm short but it also feels too long and a bit not so skin tight.



lilmissb - i got mine in M and it is not as tight as S, i like the zip in the front, it does make it much easier to zip up, i think the material is also a bit softer than for example my raspberry dress, which is so much much tighter, i just find it so hard to figure out whats the best size with Herve, i got a black S which i can put on without even unzipping it and another, which i cannot possibly zip up on my own. 

It looks very pretty in white though!! I also seen it in pink - soooo pretty!!
 and the strapless one is stunning too!! is it an S? do you find it similar to the white one sizing wise>??


----------



## laureenthemean

Sorry, meant that it doesn't look too big.  I say keep it if you like it.


----------



## lilmissb

Both of them are in S and I find the zip front one to be a bit bigger maybe. I think it's not as form fitting as the strapless. I think to keep the white I'd have to get it adjusted, take a couple of bands out as it seems to be too long. The pink is sold out completely. The fabrics for both seem the be the same kind. I think the strapless fabric is a bit heavier but obviously since there's more fabric in the zip front it's overall heavier. I def can't put on the strapless by myself yet. I've got the try lv's method andI'll let you know


----------



## gemibebe

Yay lilmissb, congrats on your first Herve Legers!!!  

Both dresses look beautiful on you, I esp. love the strapless one, such a vibrant color and nice figure!  I just hope that the strapless dress I've ordered will fit me, though I'm really worried about it being too big (esp. as I'm not busty so that strapless style can be a problem). 

I do think you may give it a try for XS for the zip front dress as it doesn't look as tight as the other one.  I think it'll look great with a tighter-fit looking.

Don't worry about your tummy, though I'm probably of a smaller size than you in general, I'm really having an issue with my tummy.  That's why I need the help of Spanx (am ordering some of their products to have a try) and they do make a great-looking body.

By the way, I have just ordered another HL dress from saks.com.  I'm so excited for both dresses and hopefully they'll both arrive before the end of the week!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *gemibebe*! It should be ok hopefully. I've got a strapless bra on under the coral dress so it makes me look bustier! I think without would be better as it sits quite low on your bustline. It also has grippy strips like on strapless bras on the top edge that helps cling to you.

I might sell the white one and get another zipper front one or wait until the sales......

I'll have to look up some spanx high power and try them out.

What dress from Saks? Which one??? Not that gorgeous purple one? I LOVE that halter neck style as seen on Rachel Bilson. I love the cream one in stores right now though. And the purple.


----------



## gemibebe

lilmissb, for the strapless dress, is the bustier area of the dress made in the shape of a bra (cup shape with depth) or is it rather flat? I may well need a strapless bra underneath.

I'm still waiting for my Spanx to match with the dress to see if it works better this time. The Spanx power panty I had last time actually showed the waistband of the dress.

I have ordered this dress from Saks.com. I fell in love with it at the first sight. I actually hesitated for a while if I should simply wait for sale, however, it seems that HL stores have not ordered this style and only distributions like Saks or Nordstrom has. Also even during pre-order period, the small sizes of this dress have been sold out! Unbelievable! This is already the restock. Hence I simply order it to be on the safe side


----------



## Sammyjoe

lilmissb, Lauren and all the other ladies you all  look great!!! Great thread!!! I went to the LV store in Jan 08, silly me, I tried it on and put it back!! My hubby said I looked great, didnt believe him, now wish I had just bought it!!
In the UK, the prices are higher!!


----------



## Maryanne007

I finally got this dress from ebay the other day.  I love it, and I got an xxs which was roomier than I thought it would be, I'm a size 0 and occassionally a 2 because I'm a 32D.  one problem though, it looks like there is a makeup stain on the white part, any one have a good way to get it out??


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I would take it to a dry cleaner; I think the dresses are dry clean only.


----------



## b00mbaka

lilmissb, to be honest I think the white dress looks a little too big. HL dress look best (to me) when they are skin tight


----------



## lilmissb

*gemibebe* - so cute! I like it. I like the bust area. I think I need something like that to emphasise the little bust I have.

*sammyjoe* - yeah, I know the UK is quite exp. My cousin lives there and I asked him to check it out and when he got back to me with the pricing - ouch!  NAP also is quite pricey and with their shipping! Geez, it's a wonder anyone can buy off their international site


----------



## tresjoliex

Maryanne007 said:


> I finally got this dress from ebay the other day. I love it, and I got an xxs which was roomier than I thought it would be, I'm a size 0 and occassionally a 2 because I'm a 32D. one problem though, it looks like there is a makeup stain on the white part, any one have a good way to get it out??


 really cute


----------



## lilmissb

b00mbaka said:


> lilmissb, to be honest I think the white dress looks a little too big. HL dress look best (to me) when they are skin tight




That's what I thought, thanks! I might see if I can get my hands on an XS in black, blue or pink. Hmmmm....


----------



## kara_n

Do the bandage dresses ever come out in 3/4 sleeves? I don't have huge arms, just not super skinny and toned and I have keratosis pilaris...not attractive. I guess  could just wear a blazer over the dresses though.


----------



## tresjoliex

I really like this one, anyone know the price, or is it even out yet?


----------



## caterpillar

late to the party... but is the zip up dress on sale anywhere? i usually wear an xs or 0 in dresses, 24 or 25 in jeans, but should i get an xxs (in the zipper dress)? my measurements are 30d, 24" waist, 35" hips.


----------



## tresjoliex

tresjoliex said:


> I really like this one, anyone know the price, or is it even out yet?


so yeah this is from spring 2009, when does it hit stores?


----------



## I Love RICE

I love that dress you posted tresjolie. Just gorgeous!


----------



## lilmissb

tresjoliex said:


> so yeah this is from spring 2009, when does it hit stores?


 


My SA said about mid to late November so keep your eyes peeled!


----------



## tresjoliex

Ughh, I can't wait. I'm definetly getting that one.


----------



## socalpoppy

What do you gals think about this dress? It's on sale at Bloomingdale's today 40% off. They have only 1 left in size M, which is big on me. Should I get it and do the alteration?


----------



## tresjoliex

I'm not a real big fan of it. Plus if it doesn't fit, let it go.


----------



## socalpoppy

tresjoliex said:


> I'm not a real big fan of it. Plus if it doesn't fit, let it go.


 Yeah, that's why I'm still thinking about it. I'm in search for my first HL, but so far , no luck,,, couldn't make up my mind...


----------



## tresjoliex

DO you have an Herve Leger store near you? The last time I stopped in there, they had a lot on sale! I'm not sure how much it was markdown, but the dresses were in the $600 range.

If money isn't an issue, go for it.

But for me, I have to save up big for an Herve. And I found one I reallly really liked. So find one you reallly likee.


----------



## lilmissb

caterpillar said:


> late to the party... but is the zip up dress on sale anywhere? i usually wear an xs or 0 in dresses, 24 or 25 in jeans, but should i get an xxs (in the zipper dress)? my measurements are 30d, 24" waist, 35" hips.


 

I think you'll be hard pressed to get an XXS. You could try Intermix. They have a black one from memory. Pink and Blue are sold out, there are a couple floating around on eBay I think.


----------



## Sammyjoe

tresjoliex said:


> I really like this one, anyone know the price, or is it even out yet?


 

That one is stunning Tresjoliex!!


----------



## tresjoliex

Does anyone know the trend of how these dresses go on sale?

I bet that dress is gonna be like in the thousands. I'd love to snatch it on sale.


----------



## tresjoliex

I think this one is super gorgeous, elegant, but I believe I saw it somewhere listed at $5900.


----------



## laureenthemean

tresjoliex said:


> Does anyone know the trend of how these dresses go on sale?
> 
> I bet that dress is gonna be like in the thousands. I'd love to snatch it on sale.



I would guess it will retail for the "normal" HL price, somewhere around $1300-2000.  I've seen stuff on the sale rack for up to 70% off, though.


----------



## Maryanne007

bloomingdales has a 40% designer sale, and the one in ny on 61st street had 3 HL dresses when I looked last night.  Two zip ups in green, and one red one that was sort of off the shoulder...


----------



## tresjoliex

Anyone knoe where I can find this dress shown on Maria Sharapova? She recently wore it on September 7th...


----------



## emJ

Hi Everyone!  I've had an obsession w/ HL for a while but am trying to hold off buying one until I get into better shape.  

I was wondering if there was anyone that owned one or had one that was at least a size 4?  I'm convinced that the dress looks best on a size 0 or maybe 2.  I'm a size 4-6 and have hips and am only 5'1"  Does anyone know if this dress looks flattering in this particular size?  Also, is it really a lot more comfortable than it looks?  

Thanks!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^You should look at the pictures in this thread!  I'm a size 10-12.


----------



## lilmissb

^^ Hi *emJ* I take a S and maybe an XS in some styles in HL and I'm about an 8-10 AUS so that translates to about a 4-6 in US sizing (according to some sizing conversion chart). I also have a tummy so I'm extremely conscious about that. I don't want to look like a pig in a blanket!!!  Take a look at my photos and you'll see what I look like in them as we're about the same sizing.


----------



## lilmissb

For *Laureen* and *gemibebe* and any other ladies who LOVE yellow see attached pic in the upcoming Resort 09 Collection.

The other ones I've attached are some of my faves from Resort 09.

Enjoy!


----------



## gemibebe

lilmissb, WOW!  The pics look fab!!! 

Would love to see MORE of them!  Do you have the whole Resort 09 collection pics? Thanks you so much!


----------



## lilmissb

^^Hey *gemibebe*, I've uploaded the pics to my image hoster:

http://ImageEvent.com/tracyb/hlresort09

Everyone's welcome to have a look


----------



## gemibebe

Thank you so much lilmissb, I'm so excited!  

I've seen some styles that were featured on 2009 SS RTW runway, but the color is different.  

Have you already worn your HL out?  Are you planning to order some new HL soon?


----------



## lvpiggy

tresjoliex said:


> I think this one is super gorgeous, elegant, but I believe I saw it somewhere listed at $5900.


 

I MUST OWN THIS DRESS


----------



## lvpiggy

buffymorgan said:


> hi lvpiggy re the new rose pink herve you have, it looks amazing. however i have heard that the latest fall season of herves are cut smaller than usual. did u you get the rose pink herve in XS or XXS? i am thinking the XXS may be TOO tight in this case, i actually tried on some other styles at a store from this season but i couldnt really tell the difference between XS and XXS, to be honest!


 
hello darling, sorry for the late response - work's been super busy   i bought the XXS, but it is definitely the tightest of all my herves and the most difficult to zip up!  a couple of my other HL xxs's are actually a tad bit loose on me, so i would advise anyone who is a borderline size to size up in that style


----------



## lvpiggy

girlfrommoscow said:


> Wow these look great on you! I have the same dress with zipper but in cornflower colour!!
> 
> lvpiggy - Thank you!! I got these shoes at BCBG, they are soo comfy - i went out and danced all night and my feet didnt even get tired, i never bought shoes from BCBG but they turned out to be super comfy!


 
oh yes, i had bcbg shoes before, they are def. comfortable . . . plus that means your dress and shoes were technically all from the same "family"


----------



## lvpiggy

*gemibebe* - after reading your strapless bra comment, wanted to give you the heads up that, if you're planning to wear this dress shortly after you get it, you'll want to get some fashion tape, if you don't already have some.  the neckline on the pastel dress looks pretty similar to the blue & black HL i have, and i had a lot of trouble finding a bra that doesn't show  



gemibebe said:


> lilmissb, for the strapless dress, is the bustier area of the dress made in the shape of a bra (cup shape with depth) or is it rather flat? I may well need a strapless bra underneath.
> 
> I'm still waiting for my Spanx to match with the dress to see if it works better this time. The Spanx power panty I had last time actually showed the waistband of the dress.
> 
> I have ordered this dress from Saks.com. I fell in love with it at the first sight. I actually hesitated for a while if I should simply wait for sale, however, it seems that HL stores have not ordered this style and only distributions like Saks or Nordstrom has. Also even during pre-order period, the small sizes of this dress have been sold out! Unbelievable! This is already the restock. Hence I simply order it to be on the safe side


----------



## lvpiggy

gemibebe said:


> To all the proud HL owners: what do you wear under HL dresses?
> 
> Yesterday I tried several in the HL store in Geneve, as the dress is very tight, it actually shows the waist line of my Spanx pantyhose! To some extent I think it even showed the rims of the underwear if I look really closely.
> 
> What do you girls all wear under HL esp. you all look super beautiful in Herve Leger? Thanks!


 
i usually wear nubra & a v-string . . . for some reason i tried spanx and it made me look heavier than i did without it


----------



## lvpiggy

erm . . . i just ordered another one . . . 







BAD PIG!   <----this is what's going on in my head right now


----------



## gemibebe

Thank you so much for your advice lvpiggy (we do miss you here at this HL thread!)!

I'm very curious about the Nubra you mentioned (I actually have just started a thread re invisible bra).  Does it work?  Can I wear something like that under a strapless HL dress without showing the bra?  

I might as well try the v-string as well.  Normally I'm not very used to wear underwear like that, however, I guess with HL dresses, I just don't have much choice esp. if I intend to order even more in the near future. 

Congrats on the new HL!!!  I love that one!  Though I returned it in the end due to the off-shoulder style (as I intend to wear my HL to work ), the dress is really fab!  You'll look SUPER in it!


----------



## laureenthemean

lilmissb said:


> For *Laureen* and *gemibebe* and any other ladies who LOVE yellow see attached pic in the upcoming Resort 09 Collection.
> 
> The other ones I've attached are some of my faves from Resort 09.
> 
> Enjoy!



Thanks for posting these!  I like them all, but I really love the first and last ones.


----------



## lilmissb

Yeah lv, you're back! I was wondering where you'd gone. 

OMG, I want to spend sooo much money on the new stuff coming out this month and when Fall 08 goes on sale. ARGH!

I CAN'T WAIT! 

Oh, does anyone know where I can still pre-order the halter seen on Rachel Bilson but in the purple and black? Intermix has the titanium and I think nordies only has M left.

Thanks.


----------



## lvpiggy

nubra is AWESOME!!!  no, i don't work for them or get paid by them nor am i affiliated in any way, i'm just a big believer in evangelizing for the brands i love . . . otherwise, what if they go out of business and i can't buy any more, right?   i just stick with the basic nubra lite, i like the cloth texture better, but if you sweat a lot i would stay away as moisture makes it stop working (although under HLs it sometimes feels the dress would hold them up regardless!)



gemibebe said:


> Thank you so much for your advice lvpiggy (we do miss you here at this HL thread!)!
> 
> I'm very curious about the Nubra you mentioned (I actually have just started a thread re invisible bra). Does it work? Can I wear something like that under a strapless HL dress without showing the bra?
> 
> I might as well try the v-string as well. Normally I'm not very used to wear underwear like that, however, I guess with HL dresses, I just don't have much choice esp. if I intend to order even more in the near future.
> 
> Congrats on the new HL!!! I love that one! Though I returned it in the end due to the off-shoulder style (as I intend to wear my HL to work ), the dress is really fab! You'll look SUPER in it!


----------



## lvpiggy

lilmissb said:


> Yeah lv, you're back! I was wondering where you'd gone.
> 
> OMG, I want to spend sooo much money on the new stuff coming out this month and when Fall 08 goes on sale. ARGH!
> 
> I CAN'T WAIT!
> 
> Oh, does anyone know where I can still pre-order the halter seen on Rachel Bilson but in the purple and black? Intermix has the titanium and I think nordies only has M left.
> 
> Thanks.


 
keep checking back @ nordie's b/c i think they sometimes will order a second shipment . . .


----------



## Shopalicious

lvpiggy said:


> erm . . . i just ordered another one . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAD PIG!   <----this is what's going on in my head right now



I love the color !! This is TDF !! Post more pics when u get it !!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks lv, will do. Really like that one. It's growing on me evenmore now.


----------



## lilmissb

laureenthemean said:


> Thanks for posting these!  I like them all, but I really love the first and last ones.




On the pics I posted I LOVE that blue one at the end. I also posted a link to the whole collection, feel free to visit if you haven't already. Maybe from now on I'll upload the all the collections for properity. What an idea, I'm off to do Spring 09.......watch this space


----------



## lilmissb

Ok, here for your viewing pleasure is HL Spring 09


----------



## LavenderIce

Thanks for posting lilmissb.  I enjoyed watching it as a slideshow.


----------



## tresjoliex

When should the fall 08 stuff go on sale?

Guy at HL said S/S is coming out in January?


----------



## gemibebe

Finally!  My HL dress from Saks arrived!!!

Can't wait to share it with you all!  What do you think?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I love the colors!  It looks great on you!


----------



## lilmissb

*gemibebe!* 

*WOW!*  

I love it. It's sooo cute! Where's the strapless? And may I say, what tummy? There is nothing to see.  

I may be tempted to get it now as I didn't really think it was my style but I like the bust area.


----------



## lilmissb

Hey Lav, glad you like the slide show. I figure if I keep an archive of the seasons from now on if anything comes up we'll be able to pinpoint the season. Maybe I should do style numbers and prices too.....mmmm now I have that idea in my head.....ARGH! More cataloging.


----------



## lvpiggy

guess what guess what guess what??

*herve leger for sale on bcbg.com . . . . . *NOT the same stuff as the dept. stores

http://www.bcbg.com/family/index.jsp?categoryId=3370525&cp=3370524&clickid=cat_leftnav_txt


----------



## lvpiggy

i bought one . . . AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH










http://bcbg.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/pBCBG1-5405669dt.jpg


----------



## lilmissb

Wow oh wow oh wow! Geez, I wish I had a credit card!!!! That dress is seriously *HOT*!


----------



## laureenthemean

lvpiggy, I love it!  I really want the cutout one...


----------



## Sammyjoe

lvpiggy, that dress is hot!!! I hate living in the UK!!!!!


----------



## surlygirl

Amazing dress, lv!!!! It's gorgeous. Can't wait to see which CLs you pair with it!!!


----------



## laurayuki

Im in love with the following ones... when can I get my hands on some!!  is it spring yet.....


----------



## girlfrommoscow

lvpiggy - this dress is so hot hot hot!!! OMG i havent seen this one before, its so beautiful!!!! 
How many you have now?
I have to take a short break, i just got myself a new macbook, but my next check i am getting a new dress lol 
i havent decided which one yet


----------



## girlfrommoscow

gemibebe - the dress looks amazing on you!!!! i love the colours!!


----------



## lvpiggy

girlfrommoscow said:


> lvpiggy - this dress is so hot hot hot!!! OMG i havent seen this one before, its so beautiful!!!!
> How many you have now?
> I have to take a short break, i just got myself a new macbook, but my next check i am getting a new dress lol
> i havent decided which one yet


 
hahaha i have to count, i think i have 10ish . . . . omg.  maybe plastic surgery would have been cheaper after all!!!


----------



## lvpiggy

the white one is SO HOT but i have a feeling it would totally smush my chest into a weird shape . . . . . 



laurayuki said:


> Im in love with the following ones... when can I get my hands on some!!  is it spring yet.....


----------



## lilmissb

lv, please put albums up of all your lovely HL's and CL's like other have done. I'm dying to see your expansive collection!


----------



## laurayuki

ditto on displaying all of your dresses at once! 
From what i've been seeing here you have no problem with any dresses in the boob part! i'm sure u'll look amazing in all of them.  Plus i heart nu bras


----------



## lvpiggy

lilmissb said:


> lv, please put albums up of all your lovely HL's and CL's like other have done. I'm dying to see your expansive collection!


 
*lilmissb, *CL album is up (see link in my signature)   i think a few of the latest are missing, but for the most part they're in this thread . . . . 


as for my HL collection, i was just thinking of posting a retrospective . . . . i hadn't planned to have so many that it would merit a collection thread, but i thought maybe i'd post them in a couple of giant posts here in this thread, since we've all become such friends swapping pix and stories


----------



## lilmissb

Your shoes are divine! I can't wait to build my collection. Uh oh!

With you dresses, whichever way you do it I'd look forward to seeing them. I know there's quite a few in this thread but how many haven't you posted?


----------



## shibooms

gemibebe said:


> Finally! My HL dress from Saks arrived!!!
> 
> Can't wait to share it with you all! What do you think?


 love it!! I envy your body!


----------



## Sammyjoe

^^ you look great gemi!


----------



## arireyes

Love that dress Gemibebe!  Maybe I will post my dress here later.  It's been tucked away in my closet for a while


----------



## caterpillar

to anyone that might know: when is the next herve leger sale? i will have to stalk them!


----------



## gemibebe

lvpiggy, thanks for the advice on Nubra.  I just placed my order today and can't wait for them to arrive!  I hope they'll be the best mate for my HLs!!!  Also I LOVE the dress you posted!!!  So HOT!  Can't wait for your new modeling pics!  Also your collection of CLs and handbags are amazing!  I just can't help but asking what kind of job you do?  Sorry if there's a thread about the occupation of people here or if it's too private to reply.  I'm just so curious.

Laureen, thank you so much for the sweet comments! I really like the dress a lot, but actually I'm hesitating if I should keep the dress as it's a bit too short and I don't even have any occasion for it  But you gals have definitely 
made me cherish this dress!!!

lilmissb, many thanks for the kind remarks!  You don't know how hard I tried to inhale so that my tummy won't be too obvious!  Also as the bottom part of the dress is of a dark color, you don't see it clearly in the picture.  Unfortunately the strapless is just too big for me (I even doubt that I need a XXS for this style).  So I'm still thinking if I should simply send it to a tailor or sell it.

Shibooms, Sammyjoe and arireyes, thank you so much!  Your compliments made me blush!  If I may quote lvpiggy, "it's not me, it's really the Herve Leger dress!"


----------



## shockboogie

tresjoliex said:


> When should the fall 08 stuff go on sale?
> 
> Guy at HL said S/S is coming out in January?




I got a Fall 08 dress earlier today at the HL in Somerset - $600 off with the promo! They also will have a 40% sale this Sunday so I'm probably going back for more


----------



## laureenthemean

^^What promo?


----------



## lilmissb

^^I second that, what promo? I found out today about the sale when I called Las Vegas.


----------



## lvpiggy

my SA called me today - if anyone wants f/w stuff that's going on sale, PM me - she will hold sizes until the day the sale starts and then run charges on that day


----------



## tresjoliex

shockboogie said:


> I got a Fall 08 dress earlier today at the HL in Somerset - $600 off with the promo! They also will have a 40% sale this Sunday so I'm probably going back for more


 
The guy told me that if you buy a dress, it's like $200 off, about a week ago.

Which dress did you buy? Post pics!


----------



## shockboogie

tresjoliex said:


> The guy told me that if you buy a dress, it's like $200 off, about a week ago.
> 
> Which dress did you buy? Post pics!




Were you talking to Matthew? He's a sweetheart. Anyway, the promo was $200 off every $600 so my local HL  used that promo towards my purchase of a regular priced Fall 08 dress. I'll definitely take photos of it when I use it to one of my work events and post it here.


----------



## tomato4

wow! is it now 40% off or 200 off 600? i will definitely be calling them up if its 40%! sorry if i missed it, but what is going on sale?


----------



## shockboogie

tomato4 said:


> wow! is it now 40% off or 200 off 600? i will definitely be calling them up if its 40%! sorry if i missed it, but what is going on sale?



At my local HL, the 40% starts on Sunday. I think the 200 off 600 was their ongoing promo a few weeks ago and my SA let me use it yesterday as well. I dont know if you can combine both since I got the newer dresses that werent going on the 40% sale.


----------



## shockboogie

By the way, HL pumps and booties are 40% off as well and they are extremely comfortable even though they are 4 or 5 inches tall.


----------



## tresjoliex

I think only one guy works there. I've seen a blonde lady and another lady there.. But yeahh, I'm waiting for S/S collection. I've got my eye on my perfect dress!


----------



## arireyes

shockboogie said:


> Were you talking to Matthew? He's a sweetheart. Anyway, the promo was $200 off every $600 so my local HL used that promo towards my purchase of a regular priced Fall 08 dress. I'll definitely take photos of it when I use it to one of my work events and post it here.


 THat's who I ordered my dress from.  He is a sweetie.  I think I'm gonna have to call him tomarrow and see what he has there!


----------



## gemibebe

Yay, I just placed order for three HL dresses!!!  Can't wait for them to arrive!!!   It'll be a HL festival here when everyone will be posting their HL sale purchases!!!


----------



## shockboogie

Here's the Fall08 dress I picked up a few days ago. Sorry... it's just a quick snapshot and not an "event" pic. I promise Ill post pics of it and my other HLs when I wear it to some upcoming parties.















tresjoliex said:


> The guy told me that if you buy a dress, it's like $200 off, about a week ago.
> 
> Which dress did you buy? Post pics!


----------



## gemibebe

Shockboogie, that dress is To Die For!!! Congrats!!!  

You have a wonderful body to rock the HL!!!


----------



## tresjoliex

OMG, that dress is soo cute!!


----------



## laureenthemean

shockboogie, you look fab in that dress!  I wish I had boobs like yours, not my saggy, far-apart ones!


----------



## lilmissb

*shockboogie* - had my eye on that one but it wasn't in my size! Boo! But it looks awesome on you. *note to self - get rid of stomach*

*gemibebe* - which ones did you get? You've gone a spending spree!!!! Not that I can talk. Any more action like this and I'll have to become a memeber of CCLO (not that I know what it is but I'm guessing that anyone who's a part of it is on a ban)

*Laureen* - don't bag your big boobs out! I'll give most parts of my body to have a fuller bust!!!!  

As to HL I still don't know which one I should go for??? Dilemmas. I just ordered silver pigalles and I want some black patent triclos and a dress. All before the 22nd which is when my birthday party is.....ummmmmmm  

Which one do you think ladies?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I really like them both, but it depends on what you're going for.  The second style is more classic, but the first is more avant garde.  Also, if you are looking at the second style, I would suggest a different color.  I think that dusty pink would wash you out a bit, since you have fair skin.


----------



## gemibebe

lilmissb, I have ordered the following three (you can definitely see my color preference here ):







This is my favorite of the whole season though the cut is really low, but I just LOVE it!!!










I don't intend to keep all of them, otherwise I'll really be bankruptcy

For your dresses, I would suggest you first order both and give it a try as I do love both and they're so different in style.  In any case, you can always return them if you don't like them.


----------



## lilmissb

I was wondering about the azalea colour. The dress doesn't fit the model properly either as the straps are a bit saggy so I can't tell if it's ok or not. I'm pretty sure it's the same style as the one Christina Aguilera wore and I've seen a few on eBay that are white with the black band. I'm worried the first one will end up being too long for me as on the model it's knee length and I'm only 5'2"!!!

*sigh* oh the drama!  

I think I want a hot pink dress to go with my silver pigalles. Oh where to find one....


----------



## lilmissb

gemibebe said:


> lilmissb, I have ordered the following three (you can definitely see my color preference here ):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my favorite of the whole season though the cut is really low, but I just LOVE it!!!
> 
> I don't intend to keep all of them, otherwise I'll really be bankruptcy
> 
> For your dresses, I would suggest you first order both and give it a try as I do love both and they're so different in style.  In any case, you can always return them if you don't like them.




This is the hot pink one I just referred to!!! What size did you get it in? XS? I really love this one, should I get it instead of the ones I've attached in my previous post? Mmm....

Anyway, off to work now see you in 40 mins when I log on at work!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

gemi, I love them all!  I think I might have to wait for the second cut sales as I have my eye on some CL boots, but I especially love the reversible zip-up dress and the skirt!


----------



## more_CHOOS

shockboogie...wow!  That is sOoo freakin cute!  I love it.  How much was it, may I ask?


----------



## gemibebe

lilmissb said:


> I was wondering about the azalea colour. The dress doesn't fit the model properly either as the straps are a bit saggy so I can't tell if it's ok or not. I'm pretty sure it's the same style as the one Christina Aguilera wore and I've seen a few on eBay that are white with the black band. I'm worried the first one will end up being too long for me as on the model it's knee length and I'm only 5'2"!!!
> 
> *sigh* oh the drama!
> 
> I think I want a hot pink dress to go with my silver pigalles. Oh where to find one....



lilmissb, the azalea color is very lovely, at least in my personal view.  I used to try it once in a boutique and the dress fits very well.  It's only because the color is quite close to the first one I bought that I didn't buy it.  I have attached another picture of the dress hopefully to catch the color better.  It's a very subtle color, elegant and cute at the same time.







I haven't tried the first one you posted, but I really love the design, looking so chic!  

The hot pink dress has very beautiful colors, but I'm not sure about the fitting.  Yes, I have ordered XS, hopefully it fits.  

Laureen, I love the reversible one and the top/skirt ensemble very much.  Can't wait to try them on!!!  I probably should have waited for the 2nd round of sale as well, I'm just being a bit impatient.  Also as I said, I intend to keep only 2 of them, have to have a bit self restrain...


----------



## lvpiggy

*gemibebe*, i CAN'T WAIT to see your three new HL's!!

ps - i'm in so much trouble . . . . i belive that, if you count the intermix preorder, there are 4 HLs in the process of coming my way . . . along with the red on i ordered from NAP, which i'm not sure if i'm going to keep . . . i'll be posting modeling pix of the red later today so i can get some good honest opinions!  



gemibebe said:


> Yay, I just placed order for three HL dresses!!! Can't wait for them to arrive!!!  It'll be a HL festival here when everyone will be posting their HL sale purchases!!!


----------



## lvpiggy

lilmissb said:


> *shockboogie* - had my eye on that one but it wasn't in my size! Boo! But it looks awesome on you. *note to self - get rid of stomach*
> 
> *gemibebe* - which ones did you get? You've gone a spending spree!!!! Not that I can talk. Any more action like this and I'll have to become a memeber of CCLO (not that I know what it is but I'm guessing that anyone who's a part of it is on a ban)
> 
> *Laureen* - don't bag your big boobs out! I'll give most parts of my body to have a fuller bust!!!!
> 
> As to HL I still don't know which one I should go for??? Dilemmas. I just ordered silver pigalles and I want some black patent triclos and a dress. All before the 22nd which is when my birthday party is.....ummmmmmm
> 
> Which one do you think ladies?


 
i vote for the firstone!!!!  i've agonized over that style so many times i can't count!!!  i totally want it, but i finally decided that it's too similar to my rasberry one . . . BUT I STILL WANT IT!!!


----------



## lvpiggy

lilmissb said:


> This is the hot pink one I just referred to!!! What size did you get it in? XS? I really love this one, should I get it instead of the ones I've attached in my previous post? Mmm....
> 
> Anyway, off to work now see you in 40 mins when I log on at work!!!


 
*lilmissb -*  GET THIS ONE!!  don't worry about the length, for some reason, it actually is much shorter than is looks IRL - see below (and i'm only 5'0"):









notice how it's knee length on the model?  yet somehow it's far shorter on me 

i got this style @ saks, but try the boutiques . . . this one's going 40% off !


----------



## shockboogie

*gemibebe, tresjoliex, lilmissb* - thanks so much. you guys are too kind


*laureenthemean* - i think the angle and lighting was just flattering because i know for a fact that i dont have much "boobage". haha! it must be the lighting


----------



## shockboogie

lilmissb said:


> I was wondering about the azalea colour. The dress doesn't fit the model properly either as the straps are a bit saggy so I can't tell if it's ok or not. I'm pretty sure it's the same style as the one Christina Aguilera wore and I've seen a few on eBay that are white with the black band. I'm worried the first one will end up being too long for me as on the model it's knee length and I'm only 5'2"!!!
> 
> *sigh* oh the drama!
> 
> I think I want a hot pink dress to go with my silver pigalles. Oh where to find one....



i have a dress in azalea and i love it. i think the color is actually quite flattering. my skin tone is probably a super light mocha... sorry i always got coffee on the brain... no yellow tones... i dont think it would wash you out unless maybe you have light colored hair?


----------



## shockboogie

lilmissb said:


> *shockboogie* - had my eye on that one but it wasn't in my size! Boo! But it looks awesome on you. *note to self - get rid of stomach*
> 
> *gemibebe* - which ones did you get? You've gone a spending spree!!!! Not that I can talk. Any more action like this and I'll have to become a memeber of CCLO (not that I know what it is but I'm guessing that anyone who's a part of it is on a ban)
> 
> *Laureen* - don't bag your big boobs out! I'll give most parts of my body to have a fuller bust!!!!
> 
> As to HL I still don't know which one I should go for??? Dilemmas. I just ordered silver pigalles and I want some black patent triclos and a dress. All before the 22nd which is when my birthday party is.....ummmmmmm
> 
> Which one do you think ladies?



If I had to choose between the two, Id go for the first one because of the detail. It looks more edgy too!


----------



## lilmissb

*shockboogie* - I'm half asian with no yellow tones, more pinky tones and I tan easily so I can wear most colours. My hair is of course black but I'm going to go a bit lighter over summer. Even when I worked for Chanel and I went blonde I still suited most colours. I guess I'm kinda lucky that way being half half.

*gemibebe* - that azalea is gorgeous. I can't believe you got to try it on!!!! I'm soo jealous. Have to organise a trip to the US soon.

*lv* - I see what you mean about the raspberry one. Weird. Maybe the ash one will be like that. I think the ash one is just so chic! I'm torn.

Actually *lv*, you're about the same shoe size as me, did you go 36 in the triclos?

ARGH! I need to become a band or 3 higher to keep this addiction going!


----------



## lilmissb

shockboogie said:


> If I had to choose between the two, Id go for the first one because of the detail. It looks more edgy too!


 

Hmmm...yeah, coming to that conclusion too. Would look HOT with the pigalles.


----------



## lilmissb

lvpiggy said:


> *gemibebe*, i CAN'T WAIT to see your three new HL's!!
> 
> ps - i'm in so much trouble . . . . i belive that, if you count the intermix preorder, there are 4 HLs in the process of coming my way . . . along with the red on i ordered from NAP, which i'm not sure if i'm going to keep . . . i'll be posting modeling pix of the red later today so i can get some good honest opinions!


 

Hang on lv! 4? There's the graphite halter, the red v neck mini, the ash bandage with the paillettes. What's the fourth? So exciting!!!! Is the red one here yet?


----------



## lvpiggy

lilmissb said:


> *shockboogie* - I'm half asian with no yellow tones, more pinky tones and I tan easily so I can wear most colours. My hair is of course black but I'm going to go a bit lighter over summer. Even when I worked for Chanel and I went blonde I still suited most colours. I guess I'm kinda lucky that way being half half.
> 
> *gemibebe* - that azalea is gorgeous. I can't believe you got to try it on!!!! I'm soo jealous. Have to organise a trip to the US soon.
> 
> *lv* - I see what you mean about the raspberry one. Weird. Maybe the ash one will be like that. I think the ash one is just so chic! I'm torn.
> 
> Actually *lv*, you're about the same shoe size as me, did you go 36 in the triclos?
> 
> ARGH! I need to become a band or 3 higher to keep this addiction going!


 

hehehe . . *lilmissb*, when i read your question, i jumped up and ran over to my shoes to check . . . only to realize i had left the triclos @ work . . . however i keep all the shoeboxes on the upper shelves of my kitchen (i never cook, and i can't reach them without climbing on the counter anyway ) . . . so i was frantically opening & closing cabinets to find the triclos box (note to self:  in cabinet w/ wine rabbit corkscrew & spices) . . . but yes, 36 it is!  good thing they print the sizes so big on the boxes!


----------



## lilmissb

Hehehehehehehehehehehe!!!!!!!!     You crack me up lv! Seems like I may be able to make a 36 work. If not I can always sell them on eBay! Or return them but it's too hard from o/s!

Also, one thing I noticed is that you miss lv, you don not have ANY strapless ones that I've seen. Why is that? 

The dilemma of dresses is driving me nuts. I may have to sell my strapless coral to fund another dress or shoes.  

Or I could get the triclos when they go on sale elsewhere. Hmmm...


----------



## gemibebe

lvpiggy said:


> *gemibebe*, i CAN'T WAIT to see your three new HL's!!
> 
> ps - i'm in so much trouble . . . . i belive that, if you count the intermix preorder, there are 4 HLs in the process of coming my way . . . along with the red on i ordered from NAP, which i'm not sure if i'm going to keep . . . i'll be posting modeling pix of the red later today so i can get some good honest opinions!



*lvpiggy*, me too!!!  I can't wait for the new HLs to arrive!  Also I can't wait to see your new modeling pics!!! 4 in a row!!!


----------



## goldfishnyc

Lvpiggy, 

Love your dresses, and you have a body to die for!  Do you work out a lot?

Can you tell me where the sale is?  I was at the NYC boutique earlier today, but everything was full price as far as I could see.

Thanks so much for your great contributions to this thread...


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Both the boutiques in LA have sales, Beverly Hills and Melrose.


----------



## gemibebe

lilmissb said:


> *shockboogie* - I'm half asian with no yellow tones, more pinky tones and I tan easily so I can wear most colours. My hair is of course black but I'm going to go a bit lighter over summer. Even when I worked for Chanel and I went blonde I still suited most colours. I guess I'm kinda lucky that way being half half.
> 
> *gemibebe* - that azalea is gorgeous. I can't believe you got to try it on!!!! I'm soo jealous. Have to organise a trip to the US soon.
> 
> *lv* - I see what you mean about the raspberry one. Weird. Maybe the ash one will be like that. I think the ash one is just so chic! I'm torn.
> 
> Actually *lv*, you're about the same shoe size as me, did you go 36 in the triclos?
> 
> ARGH! I need to become a band or 3 higher to keep this addiction going!



*lilmissb*, you used to work for Chanel?? Sounds very fancy!!!  You must look really gorgeous being half half, next modeling pics should show us your face

I actually tried the azalea in a boutique here in Switzerland.  I'm lucky that the HL boutique here carries this particular style as I've been wanting to try it for quite some time.  It really looks good: very feminine and elegant.  Perhaps I should think of buying it when the 2nd round of sale comes.  

The dress is the same as your second one.  I think you can see the style and color better with this image on the HL site:


----------



## lilmissb

*gemibebe* - wow! that is such a better photo than the runway one. I may have to get both. But I have so many other things I need to pay for with this pay.....plus more CL's.  

When do second cut sales go around and whats generally left? Anyone know?

BTW, you live in SWITZERLAND?? Gotta love living there!

Yeah, used to work on counter for Chanel and I'm also a make up artist. I'm probably the only scientist who's a makeup artist as well. I guess it's great I use both sides of my brain. LOL.

The next modelling pic that'll include my face will be my birthday party outfit. Can't wait, it's not so far away now.....


----------



## lvpiggy

lilmissb said:


> Hehehehehehehehehehehe!!!!!!!!  You crack me up lv! Seems like I may be able to make a 36 work. If not I can always sell them on eBay! Or return them but it's too hard from o/s!
> 
> Also, one thing I noticed is that you miss lv, you don not have ANY strapless ones that I've seen. Why is that?
> 
> The dilemma of dresses is driving me nuts. I may have to sell my strapless coral to fund another dress or shoes.
> 
> Or I could get the triclos when they go on sale elsewhere. Hmmm...


 

*lilmissb*, good observation!    it's true, i do not have any strapless ones . . . mostly it's cos i *love* to dance, and inevitably if i dance in a strapless, it begins to migrate in a southerly directiona dn i keep having to tug it up, which i find very unladylike . . . .  also, i get very self conscious about the fat right under my arms on the sides, and strapless dresses always seem to have a tendency to accentuate that . . . .


----------



## shockboogie

i would love to see someone here post some modeling photos wearing a strapless HL. ive been thinking of getting the ombre sweetheart strapless HL but im not so sure how it holds up. does anyone here have any strapless pieces? does it stay put?


----------



## lvpiggy

finally got around to scanning this . . . i know . . . it's been ages .. . .


----------



## laureenthemean

Ooh, thanks lvpiggy!


----------



## laureenthemean

shockboogie said:


> i would love to see someone here post some modeling photos wearing a strapless HL. ive been thinking of getting the ombre sweetheart strapless HL but im not so sure how it holds up. does anyone here have any strapless pieces? does it stay put?



There are some pictures a few pages back.


----------



## Sweet_Jasmine

shockboogie said:


> Here's the Fall08 dress I picked up a few days ago. Sorry... it's just a quick snapshot and not an "event" pic. I promise Ill post pics of it and my other HLs when I wear it to some upcoming parties.


 

*you look WOW!!*


----------



## lilmissb

*shockboogie* - if you flip backwards, I have a strapless in coral but it's not a great pic as I took it with an iphone as my cameras in for repairs. It makes me look a bit weird but you get the idea. The top has rubber like a strapless bra to keep it up. It's not too bad but it does tend to migrate south as lv said.

*lv* - I must say that's the conclusion I'm coming to as well, need straps so I can dance, jump, run, do aerobics etc. Hate tugging at my clothing - looks bad. Maybe I will hock my strapless. Nice to know you have that slightly fatty part under your arms too! I'm not alone....


----------



## shockboogie

Sweet_Jasmine said:


> *you look WOW!!*



why thank you


----------



## x joie

shockboogie said:


> i would love to see someone here post some modeling photos wearing a strapless HL. ive been thinking of getting the ombre sweetheart strapless HL but im not so sure how it holds up. does anyone here have any strapless pieces? does it stay put?


I have a strapless dress in black. I got it on super sale so I didn't have a choice but to get the small but if I had the choice, I would've gotten it in xs. It stays put but you have to be a little more careful than with straps.

I'm dying for one with straps right now. Anything gorgeous at the boutiques on sale ladies? I am a small this season (I hear it runs small?).... I wish I had jumped on those racerback ones from two seasons (or was it last season?) ago?


----------



## shockboogie

x joie said:


> I have a strapless dress in black. I got it on super sale so I didn't have a choice but to get the small but if I had the choice, I would've gotten it in xs. It stays put but you have to be a little more careful than with straps.
> 
> I'm dying for one with straps right now. Anything gorgeous at the boutiques on sale ladies? I am a small this season (I hear it runs small?).... I wish I had jumped on those racerback ones from two seasons (or was it last season?) ago?



thanks for the info. i guess ill size down then for a strapless one. there are a ton of awesome HL's on 40% now in boutiques which reminds me i have to go back there and check it out


----------



## gemibebe

*lilmissb*, wow, the combination of a scientist and a makeup artist??  Hats off to you!  Yep, life in Switzerland is good: very beautiful scenery, great work life balance... Though sometimes I do miss the dynamics and excitement of big cities, I really can't complain much.

*lvpiggy*, "fat under arms"?  Where was that??  Can't see a thing from your modeling pics!  But you're right about the strapless, however, if you are just attending a cocktail party or a special occasion, I do find the HL strapless dress flattering.

*shockboogie*, which ombre sweetheart dress you were talking about?  Do you happen to have a picture of it?  I did try on one ombre strapless dress in the HL boutique and the dress looks fabulous!


----------



## shockboogie

gemibebe said:


> *shockboogie*, which ombre sweetheart dress you were talking about?  Do you happen to have a picture of it?  I did try on one ombre strapless dress in the HL boutique and the dress looks fabulous!



unfortunately i cant seem to find a photo of it anywhere was hoping to find one here but no luck... it had pinks and purples in it and was really cute! if anyone finds this, please do post a photo... unless i do pick it up later on after work and take a photo myself


----------



## gemibebe

*Shockboogie*, the ombre dress I tried has the base color which is beige-like, then the color cascades down from light pink to purple...really gorgeous!!!

The bandages of that dress is very thin, not like those on most other HLs.  

Anyway, just go ahead and grab it after work!  Can't wait for the pictures!!!


----------



## lilmissb

*shockboogie* - do you mean like the middle one in the attached pic? It's very cute! I've just never been that keen on strapless dresses as a rule but I decided to get the coral which I do like but do not feel secure in at all!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Oooh, I remember seeing that dress in store.  Very pretty!


----------



## x joie

lilmissb said:


> *shockboogie* - do you mean like the middle one in the attached pic? It's very cute! I've just never been that keen on strapless dresses as a rule but I decided to get the coral which I do like but do not feel secure in at all!



OMG so cute!!!! 

Is this one on sale as well?

Am I going to succumb to Herve Leger's charm and buy another strapless dress after saying I wouldn't?!?!?!


----------



## gemibebe

lilmissb, this is exactly the dress I tried on!!!  Super cute!!!  Was it SS08 collection?  Haven't seen it in the AW08 collection.







However, the dress on the right is AW08 collection?






Also does anyone know which season is the dress on the left?  I really like the style (fit for work), but need a more vibrant color.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I'm pretty sure that ombre one was F/W.


----------



## shockboogie

gemibebe said:


> *Shockboogie*, the ombre dress I tried has the base color which is beige-like, then the color cascades down from light pink to purple...really gorgeous!!!
> 
> The bandages of that dress is very thin, not like those on most other HLs.
> 
> Anyway, just go ahead and grab it after work!  Can't wait for the pictures!!!



Ah... that's the same one I saw and tried Was it short on you or long? I kinda forgot how the length was when I tried it on last Thursday because I guess I was too overwhelmed with all the dresses I tried that day ( I tried a ton out and just got out of NM which was on crazy sale for CLs too). I hope that dress is still at my boutique!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Yeah, I think it was F/W or special dresses that didn't go down the run way (?) as that stuff is on sale too if you can find it. It's very cute but it was $1,450 retail so even with 40% it's still $870 which is more than I wanted to spend on a strapless. I'd rather pay that much for #5 of Fall 08.

I like the black one too but it may have been winter stuff too. Not sure as my addiction is only recent and online catalogues showing previous collections aren't too good.


----------



## laureenthemean

Yup, I'm waiting for second cut sales, unless I get a pair of CL boots on sale.  Then no HLs until next season's sales.


----------



## gemibebe

Thank you gals for the info!  I'll have to ask the store right away!!!  I start to get a feeling that all those dresses not featured on runway are in some way cuter than those that are actually on? 

*shockboogie*, I remembered that when I tried it on, it's above the knee for sure, the typical mini style.  Fingers crossed that you'll still get it!  Also which CLs have you got from NM?


----------



## shockboogie

laureenthemean said:


> Yup, I'm waiting for second cut sales, unless I get a pair of CL boots on sale.  Then no HLs until next season's sales.



Yeah thats what my thoughts are too. It's like I want to run out and get it later on but then what if they do the 60% soon too? Hmm... and I just got an HL last week which wasnt even 40% but then had a $600 price cut because of the old promo. 

It's so tempting though... argh...


----------



## shockboogie

gemibebe said:


> Thank you gals for the info!  I'll have to ask the store right away!!!  I start to get a feeling that all those dresses not featured on runway are in some way cuter than those that are actually on?
> 
> *shockboogie*, I remembered that when I tried it on, it's above the knee for sure, the typical mini style.  Fingers crossed that you'll still get it!  Also which CLs have you got from NM?



I got the Cajole booties from NM. I actually got it full price Nov 1. without thinking of the upcoming sales then saw it on sale last Wednesday so I had to call my SA Thursday to get a price adjustment. Thank God he helped me do that so I can buy another bootie (not a CL but the Prada cutout cone bootie) - and yeah, I stopped buying new shoes from NM... especially since I got more dresses 40% at NM afterwards...). I should be on a ban...


----------



## lilmissb

When does 2nd cut happen? Does it usually happen right after the 40%? And is it on everything this time?


----------



## tresjoliex

Hey girls, Mischa was spotted wearing that same dress on Ocotber 23.


----------



## -vieve-

^That is totally cute!!


----------



## gemibebe

tresjoliex said:


> Hey girls, Mischa was spotted wearing that same dress on Ocotber 23.



I  this dress!  Have asked my SA to hold it for me as I have 3 HLs coming my way already.  So I have to try those first (hopefully this weekend) and exchange some for the ombre dress!  

I'm also eager to know when is the 2nd round sale.  It makes much more sense economically.  However, I'm such an impatient person and I always worry that certain styles (esp. my size) will be out when it's the 2nd round... then I'll have to call the whole world trying to find them and it's always a lot of hassle.


----------



## laurayuki

LOVE all of them... i like the ones that don't have too much extra stuff going on...


----------



## tresjoliex

gemibebe said:


> I  this dress! Have asked my SA to hold it for me as I have 3 HLs coming my way already. So I have to try those first (hopefully this weekend) and exchange some for the ombre dress!
> 
> I'm also eager to know when is the 2nd round sale. It makes much more sense economically. However, I'm such an impatient person and I always worry that certain styles (esp. my size) will be out when it's the 2nd round... then I'll have to call the whole world trying to find them and it's always a lot of hassle.


 
I think this was gorgeous. I wasn't a big fan of the no straps, but I really like this one!! Be sure to post modeling pics when you get it!


----------



## lilmissb

*gemibebe!* You're going NUTS! What happened to the seed of rationality???? 

Can't wait to see it though!


----------



## -vieve-

lilmissb said:


> When does 2nd cut happen? Does it usually happen right after the 40%? And is it on everything this time?




^would like to know about this as well


----------



## gemibebe

*tresjoliex*, I'm normally not a fan of strapless as well.  However, this dress is really cute and I used to try it on and it fits well.  It's just that the price here in Switzerland is outrageously high, hence I didn't buy it then.  I'm waiting to receive my other HLs first, then decide which ones to return in exchange for the ombre.  So it will still take some time.  Honestly, I have to have a bit of self restraint otherwise I'm really on the verge of bankruptcy 

*lilmissb*, you're totally right!  I'm totally going NUTS right now for HL!!! Plus my request for CLs to match it, I really don't know how to handle it!  Rationality, rationality, rationality 

I've already sent emails to ask my SA when will the 2nd round of sale be.  Hopefully she's willing to answer that question.


----------



## lilmissb

**Ahem*** lv*, where are your modelling pics???  

*gemibebe* - have yours arrived yet?


----------



## gemibebe

Mine will hopefully arrive tomorrow (really can't wait for it!!!).  But unfortunately my bf is not here this weekend, hence I'm not sure if I'll be able to post pics.  It's not the technical stuff, but I can hardly close the zippers of the dress if he's not there! 

*lv*, I'm also dying to see your new HLs!!!


----------



## -vieve-

Hey girls, please help me choose between these two  Also, has anyone tried dress #1 yet? I'm curious about the length.. is it really that long? I know dress #2 is much shorter IRL. Oh and fyi I just called the BH store yesterday and the SA said that they were receiving tons of new stuff!


----------



## gemibebe

*vieve*, both dresses are gorgeous!  I preferred the 1st dress when I saw it in ad, however, I finally ended up ordering the 2nd since the color of the 1st dress is a bit dark IRL in my opinion.  However, I still think the design is very edgy.

My SA also told me that there're lots of new arrivals, but I think they're still AW08 collection not the Resort or SS09.  Just wonder if all those new arrivals will be on sale too.

Still has anyone heard about anything regarding the 2nd round of sale?


----------



## lilmissb

*gemibebe* - I was told that mid Nov should be the arrival of Holiday 08 and maybe end of the month for Resort. End of Feb for Spring 09 which is good as it's a chance to save some cash for big spending.

*-vieve-* both are great, depends on what you want it for. I'm tossing up between those myself but I think a ban is to be imposed as I've fallen in love with an Australian designer's dress and might wear that as my party dress instead. Plus not to mention I just bought some shoes and I need alcohol and horse betting money for my birthday! I may have to wait which is a bit devastating.


----------



## goldfishnyc

What size do you think I should get?  I'm 5'2", 95 lbs, 32D/34C.  I would love to get a xxs, but do you think it will work with my chest?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think XXS will work, but avoid certain styles.  I found that the strapless and the ones with a lot of detail on the chest flattened my boobs.


----------



## goldfishnyc

Great, thanks!


----------



## -vieve-

*Gemibebe* & *lilmissb* - thanks for the advice! Right now I'm just gonna get the raspberry one and maybe get the other one too if it's going for 60% off  Oh lilmissb, which Aussie designer are you talking about? I love some of them!


----------



## tomato4

are there any plain black HL included in the sale? i would love my first one to be something simple and versatile!


----------



## lilmissb

Not sure. Maybe ask the boutiques if they have any.


----------



## gemibebe

My latest order of HLs finally arrived and I tried them on immediately!  As said, my bf is not here, so probably no chance to share modeling pics soon, however, initial feedback is:








This two-pieces looks really good and it's quite versatile as you can wear them togethr to create a dress look or wear them separately.  I'll probably keep them







Super cute color and design.  However, if I wear it zipper front, it's too low cut and I don't have that much boobs to show   To wear it zipper back which is my preferred way (as seen on the runway), the neckline is choking me as it's quite tight.  So not so comfortable.







I really love the color and design of this dress, but there's just NO WAY I could possibly close it!!! I'm so devasted!!!  *lvpiggy *and the others who have this dress, does this dress run small and have you sized up?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Aw, so sorry to hear about the things that didn't work out!  I guess your decision is made for you, though.  I do love the top and skirt!


----------



## lilmissb

hey *gemibebe* they're stunning! What sizes did you order? I know that they do run a bit small this season but that's ridiculous!!!! Maybe you can size up in the raspberry one? Surely you would be able to.

I was wondering if that might be the case with the zip one you got. The angle of the zip is quite steep and low. I like the zip front one I modelled as that's a really nice cut and makes your bust look fuller. I just want it a size smaller and in a diff colour as white really does magnify ALL your flaws!


----------



## m1nime

*gemibebe* - I love the top and skirt and the fact you can mix and match them with other pieces. 

Can I ask how much the skirt was?


----------



## lvpiggy

tomato4 said:


> are there any plain black HL included in the sale? i would love my first one to be something simple and versatile!


 

*tomato4* - if you look at this post from earlier in the thread, the black dress in the lower left corner of the 1st photo as well as the lavender dress in the third photo (third from the left on the bottom row) are 40% off


----------



## lvpiggy

gemibebe said:


> My latest order of HLs finally arrived and I tried them on immediately! As said, my bf is not here, so probably no chance to share modeling pics soon, however, initial feedback is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This two-pieces looks really good and it's quite versatile as you can wear them togethr to create a dress look or wear them separately. I'll probably keep them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super cute color and design. However, if I wear it zipper front, it's too low cut and I don't have that much boobs to show  To wear it zipper back which is my preferred way (as seen on the runway), the neckline is choking me as it's quite tight. So not so comfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really love the color and design of this dress, but there's just NO WAY I could possibly close it!!! I'm so devasted!!!  *lvpiggy *and the others who have this dress, does this dress run small and have you sized up?


 
*gemibebe* - yes, as i mentioned in another post, it does indeed run small.  however i did not size up . . . . i would advise waiting until your bf comes home before zipping.  i'm incapable of getting into myself, i have to hold the zipper closed section by section while someone else does the zipping, but once it's on, it's like instant hourglass :okay:


----------



## lvpiggy

:useless:

but NEVER FEAR!   lvpiggy has not 1, not 2 . . . . but . . . 

*5* herve leger dresses to try on tonight!!!!  

hehehe . . . . no no, i'm not keeping all of them, i'm gonna send back the ones i don't like, but still . . . EXCITING!!


----------



## lvpiggy

gemibebe said:


> *lilmissb*, wow, the combination of a scientist and a makeup artist?? Hats off to you! Yep, life in Switzerland is good: very beautiful scenery, great work life balance... Though sometimes I do miss the dynamics and excitement of big cities, I really can't complain much.
> 
> *lvpiggy*, "fat under arms"? Where was that?? Can't see a thing from your modeling pics!  But you're right about the strapless, however, if you are just attending a cocktail party or a special occasion, I do find the HL strapless dress flattering.
> 
> *shockboogie*, which ombre sweetheart dress you were talking about? Do you happen to have a picture of it? I did try on one ombre strapless dress in the HL boutique and the dress looks fabulous!


 
that's cos i always buy dresses that hide it!


----------



## m1nime

Cant wait for pics!


----------



## mrsronaldo

i wish i could have one somedayy love those bandage dresses


----------



## -vieve-

Peeekturee please *lvpiggy* 

On another note, LOVE this dress on Beyonce! I believe it's from the resort collection


----------



## shopgirl_aussie

I just bought a new HL! It's the mock turtleneck ombre, with the deep V back...
I can't wait to get it!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Oooh, the reversible one?  Congrats, can't wait for pics!


----------



## shopgirl_aussie

i guess it could be reversible, but i dont think so, too low for me... i'll try to put up the pictures!
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_jcnh7GOd3Jw/SKIq4h7MUcI/AAAAAAAABC0/4Wb8P7N-hpI/s1600-h/3.gif

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_jcnh7GOd3Jw/SKIq4lJ9tkI/AAAAAAAABC8/PgspC-6GNrE/s1600-h/4.gif


----------



## gemibebe

Finally my modeling pics!  Even though my bf is not at home, I managed to use the auto-shooting function of the cam!   However, the price is at one point the cam fell to the ground, but luckily it still functions.

This is the one I intend to keep: it's a top and skirt ensemble.  *m1nime*, the skirt is a very beautiful light lilac color.  With 40% off, it costs $375.  







Here comes the reversible: 











This is the famous raspberry one.  As my bf is not here, I can't zip it up by myself.  Maybe I do need to size up *lvpiggy*.  I can't even see any possibility to put the two ends together! 






I probably will only keep one of them (the first one which is very practical and versatile) and return the other two.  As I still think on buying the strapless ombre which is really cute.  Now I can't wait to see everyone else's new purchases, esp. you *lvpiggy*!!!  *5 HLs*!!!  Let's start the show!!!


----------



## gemibebe

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Aw, so sorry to hear about the things that didn't work out!  I guess your decision is made for you, though.  I do love the top and skirt!



Thanks for your comfort.  Actually I even feel a bit relieved that some of them don't work out, otherwise I'll be so torn and will really run the risk of being bankruptcy 




			
				lilmissb said:
			
		

> hey gemibebe they're stunning! What sizes did you order? I know that they do run a bit small this season but that's ridiculous!!!! Maybe you can size up in the raspberry one? Surely you would be able to.



I ordered all of them in XS.  The other two both fit fine, but obviously I do think that they run a bit small for the AW08 season as compared to the SS08.  However, the raspberry one is just impossible to zip up!


----------



## lilmissb

Hey* gemibebe* - I think they all look stunning on you actually. I love the top and skirt, maybe I should have asked about tops. The zip one is nicer if you wear it with zip front on in my opinion and the raspberry one, well, it's just stunning as usual. I would def need a S in that one. My SA is trying to tell me I need XS but I don't think so!!!

*lv *- where are your pics??? I'm dying here. I have to live vicariously through others.


----------



## gemibebe

lilmissb, thanks for your kind comments.  

For the reversible one, actually it looks fine when the zip is at the back.  However, I guess it's the cam angle as the cam is positioned rather low as it's self-shooting so it doesn't show the right proportion.  

The raspberry will very possibly needs a size up, XS won't work.  

*lvpiggy*, me too I can't wait to see your 5 new HLs!!!


----------



## pisdapisda79

everyone looks so great


----------



## tomato4

gemibebe, i love your new dresses! i especially love the separate pieces because its like a really different hl look!


----------



## laureenthemean

gemibabe, they all look great on you!  I am going to have to hunt for that reversible one...


----------



## m1nime

*gemibebe* - Wow, they look stunning!!
I love the reversible one, but with the low bit to the front, the other way just doesnt look right. The raspberry if you can manage to do it up, is a keeper aswell as the skirt and top. 
Skirt was a bargain girl! THats aussie dollars right?!

Another annoying question - How much is the raspberry dress going for??


----------



## gemibebe

Hi everyone, thank you soooo much for your sweet comments!!!  You gals always make me feel good about myself  This is really an enabling forum and this thread in particular has started a whole new shopping spree&#65281;

*Tomato4*, indeed the top and the skirt don't look typically HL.  However, I just discovered lately that HL actually does quite a lot of separate pieces and they look fab!  Here is a skirt that I really .  Too bad it's past season and is sold out 






*Laureen*, the reversible one is really adorable!  You should really go after it if you like the style!  I love the color combination.  However, it's a bit too low cut for me 

*m1nime*, I'd love to keep them all as well  However, with so many things on my shopping list (including Louboutins), I have to prioritize and only keep the ones that are absolutely wearable (I don't have many occasions for parties, clubs, etc.).  I ordered these three HLs in similar color tone as I'll very probably only keep one of them.  I love to have a wardrobe of different colors


----------



## -vieve-

*gemibebe*, those dresses really look good on you  good choice on keeping the skirt! On another note, Rihanna's skirt is TDF!


----------



## la miss

Everyone looks fabulous!! Where are you guys finding these on sale? I would love to get a few.


----------



## surlygirl

wow, gemibebe! I think they all look great on you! I really like the reversible one. I actually think it looks great both ways on you. The two piece is amazing! So versatile. And the raspberry is stunning, too! It looks good from the front!

I'm a few pounds ( ok, more than a few! ) away from being HL ready. But I'm so excited to try them!


----------



## shockboogie

Just wanted to share some of my HL dresses and what I did with two of them last night:










I still plan to shoot a full length of the gold dress (standing up pose) and shoot more of the other dresses (azalea, etc. which i have in my closet).


----------



## gemibebe

Thanks again for everyone's kind remark!  You gals are so sweet!

*la miss*, you can call the Herve Leger stores in CA to find the dresses on sale.

*surlygirl*, don't worry about the "few pounds"   I have to second what *lvpiggy* used to say: it's not me, it's really Herve Leger.   The design and the tight bandage actually builds the body into a great shape!

*shockboogie, WOW*!!!  You look FAB!!!  Are you a professional model?  The pics look great and you look amazing in your HLs!!!

*lvpiggy*, where are your modeling pics???


----------



## la miss

Thanks gemibebe


----------



## tresjoliex

shockboogie said:


> Just wanted to share some of my HL dresses and what I did with two of them last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still plan to shoot a full length of the gold dress (standing up pose) and shoot more of the other dresses (azalea, etc. which i have in my closet).



Love it!!


----------



## lilmissb

WOW -* shockboogie*, you look fabulous. Love both dresses.


----------



## shockboogie

*lilmissb, tresjoliex,gemibebe* - thanks i think the dresses really define the photos. hopefully next time when i shoot in the other dresses, i could lose a few more lbs. so i dont look too much like a sausage!


----------



## lilmissb

Are you kidding me?????? *shockboogie*, if you look like ANY sausage, it'll be the really skinny fat-free ones!


----------



## laureenthemean

Great pictures, *shockboogie*!


----------



## surlygirl

Amazing pics, shockboogie!!! I really like the dress with the flower at the hem!


----------



## xi_captain

shockboogie said:


> Just wanted to share some of my HL dresses and what I did with two of them last night:
> 
> I still plan to shoot a full length of the gold dress (standing up pose) and shoot more of the other dresses (azalea, etc. which i have in my closet).


 
Fabulous photos! Both dresses look great on you but my favorite is the gold one. It looks great with your complexion.


----------



## CoachGirl12

WOW those pics are amazing shock! Your definitely gorgeous!! Love the dresses!


----------



## -vieve-

Nice dresses and pictures!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Lovely dresses and great pics too!


----------



## tresjoliex

Gilt is having an amazing sale on Herve Leger dresses right now.


----------



## shockboogie

tresjoliex said:


> Gilt is having an amazing sale on Herve Leger dresses right now.




i wish i had access


----------



## shockboogie

thanks for your kind words everyone the dresses are definitely gorgeous!


----------



## arireyes

help!  whats the size diff between xxs and s!!  I want to order the small but It night be too big!!  My xxs is very tight.


----------



## ladyeeboutique

tresjoliex said:


> Gilt is having an amazing sale on Herve Leger dresses right now.



Just sign up for an account.


----------



## shockboogie

arireyes said:


> help!  whats the size diff between xxs and s!!  I want to order the small but It night be too big!!  My xxs is very tight.




i dont know if this would help but i'm wearing both xs in the photos i posted.


----------



## arireyes

I gave up the small.  Which now I'm wishing I hadn't I could always resell.  Darn!!  and now I can't get another one of anything!


----------



## shockboogie

arireyes said:


> I gave up the small.  Which now I'm wishing I hadn't I could always resell.  Darn!!  and now I can't get another one of anything!




There's still the WOVEN BODICE DRAPED SKIRT DRESS in size small.


----------



## arireyes

I want that one shoulder dress!!!!  They have xxs but its in someones cart.


----------



## tresjoliex

Ladies, when does S/S 2009 come out?

I've heard different times.

January?


----------



## shockboogie

arireyes said:


> I want that one shoulder dress!!!!  They have xxs but its in someones cart.




I have 3 on my waitlist and I just hope it doesnt run out I hope I get at least one of my choices


----------



## shockboogie

tresjoliex said:


> Ladies, when does S/S 2009 come out?
> 
> I've heard different times.
> 
> January?




I heard January as well.


----------



## arireyes

I didn't get any.  I think my mood for the day is totally shot.


----------



## tresjoliex

arireyes said:


> I didn't get any.  I think my mood for the day is totally shot.



I believe whatever they have left, from returns or things that just don't sell after the sale is over, they will put up for sale again! So hopefully some HL dresses will pop up.


----------



## laureenthemean

I'm glad there wasn't anything I really wanted at the gilt.com sale.  I'm happy enough waiting for second cut at the boutiques.


----------



## shockboogie

laureenthemean said:


> I'm glad there wasn't anything I really wanted at the gilt.com sale.  I'm happy enough waiting for second cut at the boutiques.




I liked a few pieces but nothing which I really "need"  It would've been a good deal though. Guess Ill wait for the second cut at the boutiques as well!


----------



## shu

when are the boutiques doing the second cut? I went to Henri Bendel yesterday and it was all xxs and xs left. I thought I could do an xs, but apparently not - I could barely zip it up. Surprised because I'm a 2/4 so I thought I could...

I did see the pink v-neck one, which I'm in LOVE with!!


----------



## shu

ladyeeboutique said:


> Just sign up for an account.


 
It says only an existing member can invite you?


----------



## gemibebe

I went to the GILT site and it said that it's "invitation only"?

Anyone has any idea when will the 2nd cut at boutiques?  I asked on SA and she said that they haven't got any further notice and things are moving fast at the moment with 40% off.  But I think that's just the sales talk.


----------



## more_CHOOS

www.gilt.com/stylewatch

for free invite...


----------



## sonya

arireyes said:


> I want that one shoulder dress!!!!  They have xxs but its in someones cart.




I saw that dress. Gorgeous!


----------



## arireyes

I wonder when 2nd cut is?  Shockboogie I think we have the same SA.  Maybe I will get off my butt and call him tomorrow.


----------



## shockboogie

arireyes said:


> I wonder when 2nd cut is?  Shockboogie I think we have the same SA.  Maybe I will get off my butt and call him tomorrow.




I think we do  By the way, is there an HL boutique in Chicago (where you're located) or do you come to MI to shop HL?:okay:


----------



## arireyes

No HL here I wish there was!!.  Saks and Intermix have them.  But I have had bad luck w/ Saks and HL.  They all looked either beat up or ironed on.The  Michigan store was the closest.  But he is great so I would probably try them on here and order from him.  Tax here is 10.5% or something insane anyway.


----------



## gemibebe

HELP!!!  I have to vent: 

I've had some very unpleasant experience with my current SA lately.  When I told her that I intend to return some of the dresses for store credit, she told me that because they're "sale item", they can't be returned! 

Before I used to ask her about return policy and she told me that for full-priced products, I can return for refund, and for sale items I can return for store credit.  I even send her the email written by her with the statement and she still tried to find excuses, telling me that because my order is international, hence the return policy is strict and direct!  Does that make sense?!  I am really furious!

It's not about the money, but the principle.  I feel being cheated and fooled.  I've been really good to her, always buying from her, even cancelled my order with Saks immediately right after I know that she has the same dress!  I can't believe that she treats me like this!  Believe it or not, if she could be honest and tell me that its her negligence and ask me to be understanding, I might even accept to not to return the dress and do her a favor.  But her denial of the fact is what I really can't bear. 

Any advice how I can deal with such situation?  Shall I file a complaint?  

Thank you so much for letting me vent.  Also who can introduce a great SA (who're really considerate and customer-oriented) to me??


----------



## x joie

Oh no gemibebe! I'm sorry to hear about your SA troubles. I don't know any great SAs but I do hope you can sort this out. My only suggestions would be to talk to the manager and forward all correspondence to him/her. That's really ridiculous of your SA to backpedal now. I hope this does not ruin Herve Leger for you...


----------



## Sammyjoe

That is not fair, I think you should speak to the manager and take it from there.


----------



## gemibebe

Thanks x joie.  I hope it can be sorted out too. 

This will definitely not ruin HL for me, but will definitely ruin the trust and good relationship that has been established.  Honestly I have never met any SA who's as defensive as her.  

I wonder if the store doesn't allow return and if it's her negligence (perhaps she forgot to mention it to me this time), which I'm sure she's fully aware of, perhaps she's just trying to avoid trouble??


----------



## gemibebe

*Sammyjoe*, thanks.  Actually she's an assistant manager herself.  There's one Director she keeps on mentioning about, whom I think is her boss, but I have no clue as to who that one is.  Also I'm afraid that she might be setting obstacles for me to actually talk to the director as she must be telling a different story to the director.


----------



## m1nime

Thats sad to hear gemibebe! Doesnt she realise that your most likely not going to purchase from there again, because of this bad experience. Where as, if she let you do the return, she would be better off in the long run as you would be making more purchases and still shopping there.

Could you let me know how much the Raspberry dress is? If its not to over budget, maybe I can buy it off you?


----------



## gemibebe

Hi *m1nime*, thank you so much for your support.  You're so kind!

I don't know what's going on in her mind, perhaps she's not getting enough sales this season or she's used to dealing with Hollywood A-listers (as the Max Azria store is in West Hollywood) so she doesn't care for a "normal" customer.  However, even that, I have already purchased from her for over $3,000 in just about 2 months (yep, I'm going a bit crazy for HL) and I was already asking about the Resort 09 and SS09!  

I think that probably they have changed the return policy and now all sale items are final sale and can't be returned for store credit.  I asked another SA I know from LA store and she told me the same.

I'm fine with it if she has told me about it or even if she admitted that she has forgotten to tell me as all our communications are in emails, that can't be anything missing from those written proofs! But even so, she denied all and said that she sworn that she'd told me about it!  

I've sent her an email one last time two days ago giving her the last chance before I filed the complaint.  I'm still waiting for her reply.  In any case, perhaps it's even better that I don't return the dress for store credit so that I don't need to deal with her again and that's the end of the relationship.  

Thank you so much for your kind offer!  The raspberry dress after discount is: $810+48.6 (sales tax)=$858.6.  However, I do realize that we are not allowed to buy and sell at the Purse Forum


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Hm, was it the one on Melrose?  I think that sale items have always been final sale.  Let me know if you need a new SA from there, mine was pretty nice.


----------



## gemibebe

Hi Laureen, it's not the Melrose one.  It's the Max Azria store at Sunset Bvld., West Hollywood.  I just got my SA's mail and she still insisted that she has told me all the return policies and asked me to "save the threat of filing a complaint"!  She just can't understand that I don't ask her to break the store rules, but she made the mistake of telling me the wrong return policy, at least she should be honest and admit it!  If she will admit it, I won't even insist on returning for store credit.

Well, I think I have to change a SA now.  I'll just have to use the rest of the store credit so I'm done with her.  

If you have a nice SA, please let me know.  I definitely need one!  Thanks!


----------



## caterpillar

Can anyone tell me how this dress runs in sizing? I usually wear a size 00/0 but only because my ribcage is really small (my butt/hips/thighs are huge!) My measurements are 30d-24-35. Any help at all? This size for this one is xs.. don't know if i need an xs or xxs in this. 

And is there such thing as fake herve leger? Thank you.


----------



## shockboogie

gemibebe said:


> If you have a nice SA, please let me know.  I definitely need one!  Thanks!




Matthew from HL Troy, MI is a sweetheart. He's been a great SA to me so far. Try giving him a call


----------



## gemibebe

Hi *shockboogie*, thanks for the recommendation.  I'll try to call him.  Actually I've been calling all the SAs recommended by all the lovely gals here, trying to find my ideal SA! 

Really thank you all for your concern and support for my unpleasant experience, here is the latest update: I got the email from my previous SA (yes, it's already a past tense) still insisting that HE (as I have never talked to him, I always thought it's a she) has told me everything clearly beforehand and asked me to "save my threat of filing a complaint".  So that's the end of my patience as I've already given him enough chances to correct the matter.  

As I told him today in my email, I actually don't even ask for return anymore, but rather an honest and candid answer rather than a defensive attitude even in the face of solid proof.  With the advice of another store manager, I will complain the case to the area manager rather than the store manager as I've been hinted that within the same store, they tend to protect their own people's interest.

So I feel much relieved now and I'll be done with the case and no more fuss  

By the way, this unpleasant incident hasn't affected my passion for Herve Leger at all, I will be ordering very soon the strapless ombre dress


----------



## shockboogie

gemibebe said:


> Hi *shockboogie*, thanks for the recommendation.  I'll try to call him.  Actually I've been calling all the SAs recommended by all the lovely gals here, trying to find my ideal SA!
> 
> Really thank you all for your concern and support for my unpleasant experience, here is the latest update: I got the email from my previous SA (yes, it's already a past tense) still insisting that HE (as I have never talked to him, I always thought it's a she) has told me everything clearly beforehand and asked me to "save my threat of filing a complaint".  So that's the end of my patience as I've already given him enough chances to correct the matter.
> 
> As I told him today in my email, I actually don't even ask for return anymore, but rather an honest and candid answer rather than a defensive attitude even in the face of solid proof.  With the advice of another store manager, I will complain the case to the area manager rather than the store manager as I've been hinted that within the same store, they tend to protect their own people's interest.
> 
> So I feel much relieved now and I'll be done with the case and no more fuss
> 
> By the way, this unpleasant incident hasn't affected my passion for Herve Leger at all, I will be ordering very soon the strapless ombre dress




I really hope this dishonest SA of yours gets reprimanded. Also, I am so excited and looking forward to modeling pics of the ombre dress!!! Is that the one I asked about a few posts ago? I havent bought it (and probably wont for now due to the overwhelming sales at Saks and NM) but I know for sure that there is an XS of this style at my store  Hope you get it!:okay:


----------



## lilmissb

*gemibebe!* OMG I cannot believe how far this little 'incident' has gone. I cannot believe for a minute they want all this bad press...NUTS if they do. I'm so glad you are going to complain, You should be treated like any other celebrity. I bet if LiLo wanted to exchange or get store credit for a sale item they would do it in a heartbeat! Have you settled on one SA yet?


----------



## m1nime

*Gemibebe *- Are you going to order your next dress from another store?? Geez what a big hassle for you from this idiotic SA!


----------



## Megadane

What a load a carp!  I feel so badly for you but just think how awesome you'll feel in the ombre strapless, it's my favourite


----------



## tresjoliex

I can't wait til Januarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrry.


----------



## lilmissb

Has anyone heard whats happening with second cut sales?


----------



## gemibebe

*shockboogie*, yes, the ombre strapless is the one you asked about a while ago.  I used to try this dress on in one boutique and it really looks cute.  Yep, the sales at Saks is really going crazy, 40%+50%??!!  I've witnessed all the frenzy in the Christian Louboutin forum   Fortunately all the CL shoes I desired are not in the current sale list, otherwise I'll go crazy not to be eligible for this unprecedented sale because I don't have a Saks card! 

*lilmissb*, well, probably this SA can't imagine that this incident will generate any "bad press" as I haven't told him about tPF!  The forum has become such a powerful community that I think all those SAs who're not honoring the loyalty of their clients should start to pay attention   I've asked several stores about the 2nd cut, but all of them said that they don't know yet.  Also they're not sure if all styles will be on sale.  

*m1nime*, yes, I HAVE already ordered my strapless from another store.  Can't bear to give that SA any more business 

*Megadane*, thanks for your sweet words.  I've already left the unhappy incident behind and I'm excited about my new dress! 

*tresjoliex*, one SA told me that the Resort collection will arrive as early as December!  However, she said that SS09 will probably arrive in March!   Too long for me to wait!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Hehehehehe!!! Good stuff. I'm glad you got your strapless. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## shopgirl_aussie

My latest purchase... I think I love it, but I'm not sure... what do you all think? I don't have a great picture of the back... but it's a low V. Just need to get in shape, I hate the cold weather already!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

shopgirl_aussie said:


> My latest purchase... I think I love it, but I'm not sure... what do you all think? I don't have a great picture of the back... but it's a low V. Just need to get in shape, I hate the cold weather already!



You look fantastic:okay: I think its a keeper!


----------



## lilmissb

^^You look hot! Can't tell you're out of shape at all!


----------



## laureenthemean

shopgirl_aussie said:


> My latest purchase... I think I love it, but I'm not sure... what do you all think? I don't have a great picture of the back... but it's a low V. Just need to get in shape, I hate the cold weather already!



Love it on you!


----------



## shockboogie

shopgirl_aussie said:


> My latest purchase... I think I love it, but I'm not sure... what do you all think? I don't have a great picture of the back... but it's a low V. Just need to get in shape, I hate the cold weather already!




you look GREAT in HL! i'd love to be as slim as you! what a pretty dress


----------



## arireyes

That dress looks great on you!  No way do you look out of shape!


----------



## m1nime

^^^ Looks amazing!!! Keep it!


----------



## -vieve-

There's no way you're out of shape !! The dress looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## lvpiggy

hello hello!  i'm back!  soooo it's turns out i'm only keeping 2 out of the 5 dresses, as i didn't like the fit of any of the others; HOWEVER, i then made the budgetarily damaging mistake of visiting the *new* HL store in the SF shopping center . . . . . and bought 3 new dresses~!  so, there are still 5 modelling pix coming!

sorry for making everyone wait, but i've been feeling bloated


----------



## lilmissb

Which ones did you buy lv??? I want a teaser first!


----------



## arireyes

lvpiggy said:


> hello hello!  i'm back!  soooo it's turns out i'm only keeping 2 out of the 5 dresses, as i didn't like the fit of any of the others; HOWEVER, i then made the budgetarily damaging mistake of visiting the *new* HL store in the SF shopping center . . . . . and bought 3 new dresses~!  so, there are still 5 modelling pix coming!
> 
> sorry for making everyone wait, but i've been feeling bloated


LOL, It's so funny how the smallest bit of feeling bloated will totally prevent me from wearing HL. If I think I'm going to wear it at night I watch what I eat all day.


----------



## lvpiggy

lilmissb said:


> *shockboogie* - I'm half asian with no yellow tones, more pinky tones and I tan easily so I can wear most colours. My hair is of course black but I'm going to go a bit lighter over summer. Even when I worked for Chanel and I went blonde I still suited most colours. I guess I'm kinda lucky that way being half half.
> 
> *gemibebe* - that azalea is gorgeous. I can't believe you got to try it on!!!! I'm soo jealous. Have to organise a trip to the US soon.
> 
> *lv* - I see what you mean about the raspberry one. Weird. Maybe the ash one will be like that. I think the ash one is just so chic! I'm torn.
> 
> Actually *lv*, you're about the same shoe size as me, did you go 36 in the triclos?
> 
> ARGH! I need to become a band or 3 higher to keep this addiction going!


 
tried it on - the ash one falls to just above the knee on me


----------



## lilmissb

*YOU GOT THE ASH ONE????? *

*OMG I WANNA SEE IT!!!*

Of course it'll look better on you than on me. You're slimmer.


----------



## lvpiggy

lilmissb said:


> *YOU GOT THE ASH ONE????? *
> 
> *OMG I WANNA SEE IT!!!*
> 
> Of course it'll look better on you than on me. You're slimmer.


 

*ahem ahem* what happened to the No Putting Down Our Figures Rule?   i'm sure that we *both* wear it fabulously!!


----------



## lvpiggy

how's this for a teaser?  only posting modelling pix for one dress so far . . . but it's one of the standout pieces:

PAILLETTES!!


----------



## lilmissb

Hahaha, yeah sorry lv!!! :shame:

That paillettes one is fantastic! Love it to bits! You'll get a lot of wear out of it.

Wanna see more!!!!!


----------



## lilmissb

lv - did you size up for the ash one? I think I need a S but maybe I might need an M. I'm going to get that one next pay as this pay I'm too busy buying CL's and YSL's!


----------



## goldfishnyc

Lvpiggy, do you mind if I ask how tall you are?  I hope that's not rude...


----------



## arireyes

LV that dress is amazing!! I love it.  
I ordered this one from the saks sale today.  Hope it fits as I decided to get the xs instead of xxs because it'a a mini and I didn't want it to end up being too mini!!


----------



## shockboogie

arireyes said:


> LV that dress is amazing!! I love it.
> I ordered this one from the saks sale today.  Hope it fits as I decided to get the xs instead of xxs because it'a a mini and I didn't want it to end up being too mini!!





Beautiful! I was going to get that too but it disappeared from my basket.. hehe... I'm an XS... well, Im glad to know it went to a fellow TPFer!!! If you plan to return it for some reason, PM me k? But yes, congratulations with the dress!!! Looks so wonderful!!!


----------



## arireyes

You will be the first to know if it's not going to work out!  I don't think I took that last xs, it was still there a while after I bought mine this morning.


----------



## shockboogie

arireyes said:


> You will be the first to know if it's not going to work out!  I don't think I took that last xs, it was still there a while after I bought mine this morning.



Thanks so much ari!!! But I hope it does work out for you


----------



## arireyes

Me too. Since it's only my 2nd.  I'm gonna tell DH it's my xmas present and he doesn't have to go shopping for me.  I have ordered a lot of stuff w/ all these crazy sales.


----------



## gemibebe

shopgirl_aussie said:


> My latest purchase... I think I love it, but I'm not sure... what do you all think? I don't have a great picture of the back... but it's a low V. Just need to get in shape, I hate the cold weather already!



You look GREAT in that dress!!!  Definitely a keeper!


----------



## gemibebe

lvpiggy said:


> how's this for a teaser?  only posting modelling pix for one dress so far . . . but it's one of the standout pieces:
> 
> PAILLETTES!!



Finally!!!  We miss you here for weeks!!!  Welcome back!!! 

That dress is TDF!  You look fabulous in it!!!

Where are the other *FOUR*???


----------



## gemibebe

arireyes said:


> LV that dress is amazing!! I love it.
> I ordered this one from the saks sale today.  Hope it fits as I decided to get the xs instead of xxs because it'a a mini and I didn't want it to end up being too mini!!



The dress looks FAB!  Can't wait to see the modeling pics!


----------



## laureenthemean

lvpiggy, that dress is so hot!  Love it!


----------



## girlfrommoscow

lvpiggy this dress is a stunner!!!!!! cant wait to see the rest!

and *shopgirl_aussie you look awesome!!!!!! is this a backless one?? 
*


----------



## arireyes

gemibebe said:


> The dress looks FAB!  Can't wait to see the modeling pics!


Thanks!  I think she looks like she feels miserable in it though lol.


----------



## shopgirl_aussie

girlfrommoscow said:


> lvpiggy this dress is a stunner!!!!!! cant wait to see the rest!
> 
> and *shopgirl_aussie you look awesome!!!!!! is this a backless one?? *


 

thank you!  and thanks to everyone else! such a confidence booster from you all.. i think i will keep it!

its a pretty low back, not as low as i expected, but still just enough... ill post a picture, too blurry, but you get the idea!


----------



## arireyes

I love it! Do you ladies think I could wear this one with some kind of black tights under it? I'm thinking of wearing it out , but it's so cold here. Maybe just my leather jacket and boots.  Mine is much shorter than it is on her.


----------



## lilmissb

^^Have a look back through the thread as lv wore her white one with boots and it looks great.


----------



## arireyes

maybe Ill go thru my closet and post pic's. I'm getting pale too.  Summer is wearing off fast.


----------



## shockboogie

arireyes said:


> I love it! Do you ladies think I could wear this one with some kind of black tights under it? I'm thinking of wearing it out , but it's so cold here. Maybe just my leather jacket and boots.  Mine is much shorter than it is on her.



I think patterned black tights would be good with it. I  know how the weather has been like here in Chicago-Michigan area... blah...

But check out my photo a few pages back, I wore a dark HL dress with black patterned tights (which somewhat matched the criss cross of the dress).


----------



## arireyes

I saw that one, It looked really good!  I'm going to mess around w/ it later.


----------



## tflamme

shockboogie said:


> I think patterned black tights would be good with it. I know how the weather has been like here in Chicago-Michigan area... blah...
> 
> But check out my photo a few pages back, I wore a dark HL dress with black patterned tights (which somewhat matched the criss cross of the dress).


 I did wear my dress (just like yours *arireyes*) with a pair of black leather leggings from Balenciaga, and YSL tribute sandals. I did get a lot of complements!


----------



## tflamme

shockboogie said:


> Just wanted to share some of my HL dresses and what I did with two of them last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still plan to shoot a full length of the gold dress (standing up pose) and shoot more of the other dresses (azalea, etc. which i have in my closet).


 Love the dresses, where have you bought your patterned black tights?


----------



## shockboogie

tflamme said:


> Love the dresses, where have you bought your patterned black tights?



My mum bought those tights for me a year ago when she visited either Manila and Hong Kong. Im not so sure but I just opened them for that photoshoot. About the brand, it was in Chinese so I don't know what it is just because I can't read or speak Chinese. 

I'm sure you can find some nice patterned tights at Wolford though.


----------



## girlfrommoscow

shockboogie i love the look of the gold dress on you, would you say its a smaller fit or a regular? my raspberry one is my smalles fitting one so far, so  i wonder what size is better to get...


----------



## shockboogie

girlfrommoscow said:


> shockboogie i love the look of the gold dress on you, would you say its a smaller fit or a regular? my raspberry one is my smalles fitting one so far, so  i wonder what size is better to get...




Thank you I think the gold one fits regular. I've noticed some of the newer dresses fit smaller but this one is my regular size in HL. Are you getting the gold one too? I saw it on sale on the Saks website earlier today.


----------



## cfellis522

tflamme said:


> I did wear my dress (just like yours *arireyes*) with a pair of black leather leggings from Balenciaga, and YSL tribute sandals. I did get a lot of complements!


 
tflamme,

you dont happen to have a modeling picture of this do you?  I was thinking of doing something similar.  I have the Kova Leggings and teh Leather Leggins from Victorias Secret.  Still trying to decide if I am going ot keep those or not...

Cara


----------



## arireyes

cfellis522 said:


> tflamme,
> 
> you dont happen to have a modeling picture of this do you?  I was thinking of doing something similar.  I have the Kova Leggings and teh Leather Leggins from Victorias Secret.  Still trying to decide if I am going ot keep those or not...
> 
> Cara


yeah. I wanna see pic's.


----------



## girlfrommoscow

shockboogie said:


> Thank you I think the gold one fits regular. I've noticed some of the newer dresses fit smaller but this one is my regular size in HL. Are you getting the gold one too? I saw it on sale on the Saks website earlier today.



Yes i saw it on sale there and now that they ship to Canada i got all excited, they have it in M, i just hope it will still fit tight I am just soooo tempted, i am a sucker for sale even though i really shouldnt lol


----------



## tflamme

shockboogie said:


> My mum bought those tights for me a year ago when she visited either Manila and Hong Kong. Im not so sure but I just opened them for that photoshoot. About the brand, it was in Chinese so I don't know what it is just because I can't read or speak Chinese.
> 
> I'm sure you can find some nice patterned tights at Wolford though.


 Thank you


----------



## tflamme

cfellis522 said:


> tflamme,
> 
> you dont happen to have a modeling picture of this do you? I was thinking of doing something similar. I have the Kova Leggings and teh Leather Leggins from Victorias Secret. Still trying to decide if I am going ot keep those or not...
> 
> Cara


 I do not have any pics, but I can take some later today!


----------



## gucci lover

Beyonce performing on Oprah wearing a HL dress 
http://www.oprah.com/media/20081112_tows_performance


----------



## caterpillar

can anyone please tell me what is the best deal going on for the dresses? is 40% off the best i can find? it's still too exp for me at 40% off... is it possible there will be further markdowns?


----------



## girlfrommoscow

OK i caved in even though i shouldnt have lol, just ordered the gold dress from Saks, i just dont think i'd be able to get it ever for this price, i cant wait for it to arrive!! i wanna wear it for New Years!! will post pics when i get it!!


----------



## shockboogie

girlfrommoscow said:


> OK i caved in even though i shouldnt have lol, just ordered the gold dress from Saks, i just dont think i'd be able to get it ever for this price, i cant wait for it to arrive!! i wanna wear it for New Years!! will post pics when i get it!!




Woohoo!!!! I'm looking forward to your modeling pics!!!


----------



## shockboogie

caterpillar said:


> can anyone please tell me what is the best deal going on for the dresses? is 40% off the best i can find? it's still too exp for me at 40% off... is it possible there will be further markdowns?




There should be a 60% off coming up soon!


----------



## caterpillar

shockboogie said:


> There should be a 60% off coming up soon!


 
ooh, can I ask when/where is this 60% off and on what?


----------



## lvpiggy

lilmissb said:


> lv - did you size up for the ash one? I think I need a S but maybe I might need an M. I'm going to get that one next pay as this pay I'm too busy buying CL's and YSL's!


 
the ash one has the same fit as the raspberry - i wouldn't have chosen to size up, but they didn't have any more in xxs, since it was on sale.  the xs fits ok, but there's def. some extra material around the waist area and i think the xxs would have been better 

modelling pic!  i wore this one on tuesday when our office did an all-nighter trip to vegas!


----------



## lilmissb

That's stunning lv! You look *SMOKIN' HOT!* I see what you mean about some extra material but it's not that bad.

I'm def getting that one now! Anyway, off to work now see ya when I log on there!


----------



## lvpiggy

lilmissb said:


> ^^Have a look back through the thread as lv wore her white one with boots and it looks great.


 
heheh *lilmissb* has a good memory!  here's the pic for reference:


----------



## Sammyjoe

Lovely dresses everyone, I think the new one you have fits fine lvpiggy.


----------



## laureenthemean

lvpiggy, you look hot, as always!


----------



## lvpiggy

lilmissb said:


> That's stunning lv! You look *SMOKIN' HOT!* I see what you mean about some extra material but it's not that bad.
> 
> I'm def getting that one now! Anyway, off to work now see ya when I log on there!


 
get it get it!!! hehe we're totally turning into wardrobe twins


----------



## lilmissb

^^I'm baaaack! Hehehehehe, lv, it just means we both have _*GREAT*_ taste!


----------



## tflamme

Here are the pics with the dress and the leggings


----------



## lilmissb

Love your tributes! Oh and great outfit!!!


----------



## tresjoliex

HL store is having a sale, I believe today only. 40% off.


----------



## laureenthemean

I thought the 40% off sale had been on for a while?


----------



## gemibebe

*lv*, the ash one is really chic and it looks great on you (as always)!!!  But where are all the rest of the modeling pics???  

tflamme, that's a very innovative way of wearing HL!  Thanks for sharing! I have to try and figure it out myself as well since I really want to wear my HL but here it's getting really cold...


----------



## shockboogie

I was at my local HL at 8 am this morning and was able to score 60-70% off dresses!!! There were more pieces on sale when I left. I tried posting on TPF via my iPhone while I was there to let you girls know but Safari kept crashing on me... 

I just got home now and finally am able to post this info. Anyway, to those interested, call HL in Troy, MI and look for Matthew. Let him know Roxy sent you Goodluck girls!


----------



## lilmissb

Whoa! Thanks shockboogie, is this because the dresses were being further reduced or because you're a great client? And is it on all dresses?


----------



## shockboogie

lilmissb said:


> Whoa! Thanks shockboogie, is this because the dresses were being further reduced or because you're a great client? And is it on all dresses?




Haha! I'd like to think Im a great client but no, the 60-70% off applies to everyone The ones that were marked 40% off before are now 60-70% off! There are runway pieces on 70% too!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Hahahaha, you've certainly bought enough pieces from the store. Really??? Shucks 2 weeks out from pay day but I can maybe con my bf into lending me money!!!! OMG I LOVE some of the styles and want them badly.


----------



## caterpillar

shockboogie - do you know which dresses/which season they are? so i can at least look them up on the internet to get a picture?


----------



## javaboo

HL is having a one day sale today on certain dress at 60-70% off.

Here are some of the dresses from the fall season but I think the US stores are closed now.

40% off: 15,18,19,37,39,43,45
60% off: 1,13,41
70% off: 23,25


----------



## dreamdoll

*lvpiggy* you look stunning!!!!! 

wow i love this dress - anyone knows where I can still get it on sale??

Thanks!!




lvpiggy said:


> the ash one has the same fit as the raspberry - i wouldn't have chosen to size up, but they didn't have any more in xxs, since it was on sale. the xs fits ok, but there's def. some extra material around the waist area and i think the xxs would have been better
> 
> modelling pic! i wore this one on tuesday when our office did an all-nighter trip to vegas!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks for the info, javaboo!  Looks like I'm a bit too late, but maybe next time...


----------



## shockboogie

caterpillar said:


> shockboogie - do you know which dresses/which season they are? so i can at least look them up on the internet to get a picture?




I comped up a few pieces which I found on sale (which I remember but don't hold me to it!) at the store yesterday A few of them I snagged but there were different sizes available still when I left

Hope this helps!







You can call my wonderful SA Matthew at Herve Leger Troy, MI - 248 6496508. Let him know that Roxy sent you!


----------



## mo.space

Ladies is this authentic?






















cheeers


----------



## javaboo

I think every store has slightly different things on sale.


----------



## cfellis522

tflamme said:


> Here are the pics with the dress and the leggings


 
Tflamme,  You look great!  Love the leggings and love the shoes!  Cool look!


----------



## yohanna_hermes

mo.space - is that a hole in the seam under the right arm??


----------



## laureenthemean

mo.space, it looks authentic, but a very old style.


----------



## girlfrommoscow

OMG you are sooo lucky, Shockboogie - i wish i wasnt in canada right now i would have called them but i doubt they will ship it all the way here


----------



## lvpiggy

javaboo said:


> HL is having a one day sale today on certain dress at 60-70% off.
> 
> Here are some of the dresses from the fall season but I think the US stores are closed now.
> 
> 40% off: 15,18,19,37,39,43,45
> 60% off: 1,13,41
> 70% off: 23,25


 
sf is still open . . . . if you call today before 9pm, ask for preston, tell him vicki gave u his contact, i'm gonna see him today too to pick up some stuff @ 60% off so let me kno if anyone wants me to look for stuff!!


----------



## arireyes

ok ladies my Navy blue HL cam in from Saks today!  I love it!  I decided to wear it w/ dark grey tights and boots.  You cant see the colors well at all here, but you get the idea.  I tried pairing my black one w/ tights and just didn't look right on me.  But it looks good w/ the boots.  It's just too cold to go out w/ out tights here!!


----------



## lilmissb

*arireyes*, that is hot! You have a great figure and those boots go with the outfit really well! I think you've got a winner here


----------



## shockboogie

omg!!! you totally rock the dress, ari!





arireyes said:


> ok ladies my Navy blue HL cam in from Saks today!  I love it!  I decided to wear it w/ dark grey tights and boots.  You cant see the colors well at all here, but you get the idea.  I tried pairing my black one w/ tights and just didn't look right on me.  But it looks good w/ the boots.  It's just too cold to go out w/ out tights here!!


----------



## caterpillar

will the stores still be doing 60-70% off on monday? i missed calling yesterday and today! should have checked this thread earlier ):


----------



## laureenthemean

arireyes, you have a great figure, and that dress is hot!


----------



## girlfrommoscow

WoW!! You look stunning in this dress!! you have an amazing body - And the dress looks really great with boots!!




arireyes said:


> ok ladies my Navy blue HL cam in from Saks today!  I love it!  I decided to wear it w/ dark grey tights and boots.  You cant see the colors well at all here, but you get the idea.  I tried pairing my black one w/ tights and just didn't look right on me.  But it looks good w/ the boots.  It's just too cold to go out w/ out tights here!!


----------



## mo.space

laureenthemean said:


> mo.space, it looks authentic, but a very old style.



do you know how old it is?

looks like the one eva wore:







minus the frill at the bottom which i plan on cutting off


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Sorry, no idea.  If it's the same as Eva's, maybe it's only a year or two.


----------



## m1nime

Everyone is looking so hot in their dresses!!!


----------



## mjvictamonte

I've been a HL admirer for a while and I'm thinking about buying my own now, but at a US size 12 with some extra meat on my bones haha, I'm not sure they'd be very flattering on me. Plus I'm not even sure which size to buy- large? Medium? Any suggestions?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think it depends on the style, but you could wear a medium in some styles, though you might prefer large.


----------



## javaboo

That picture looks like Eva was in her early days of Desperate Housewives so I'm guessing at most its 3-4 years old.


----------



## lvpiggy

caterpillar said:


> will the stores still be doing 60-70% off on monday? i missed calling yesterday and today! should have checked this thread earlier ):


 
the extra discount was only technically for black friday, but if you have a relationship with an SA, they may still give you the discount, but the manager has to approve it.  I know I'm going in today and they're holding one piece for me @ the discounted price, it's one of the cashmere shrugs tho, not sure if i'm going to get it yet


----------



## lvpiggy

not sure if you ever found this, but they have it at the SF boutique, I saw several sizes yesterday!



tresjoliex said:


> Anyone knoe where I can find this dress shown on Maria Sharapova? She recently wore it on September 7th...


----------



## shockboogie

lvpiggy said:


> not sure if you ever found this, but they have it at the SF boutique, I saw several sizes yesterday!




that's stunning! do you remember how much it was after the discount? i might want to get it


----------



## lvpiggy

lilmissb said:


> Also, one thing I noticed is that you miss lv, you don not have ANY strapless ones that I've seen. Why is that?


 
ok *lilmissb* . . . . just for you, i caved . . . ta-daaa! 




as expected, there's definitely a southward-migrating trend, but it's not toooo bad


----------



## lvpiggy

shockboogie said:


> that's stunning! do you remember how much it was after the discount? i might want to get it


 
i can't recall, but i'll take a look later today when i go


----------



## javaboo

You look gorgeous *LV*! Thanks for the info about the Armadillos by the way 

Have you ever tried this dress on? Do you know if it ran smaller than usual and if an xs will fit? I'm normally an xxs like you.


----------



## arireyes

LV you look great as usual!  I couldn't wear one of the strapless ones!


----------



## shockboogie

javaboo said:


> You look gorgeous *LV*! Thanks for the info about the Armadillos by the way
> 
> Have you ever tried this dress on? Do you know if it ran smaller than usual and if an xs will fit? I'm normally an xxs like you.




I just called my local HL and they have a few of these still left at 40% off so that would be $570. My SA said it's usually true to size but can run a bit small depending if you're top heavy or not since it has 5 hooks in the back. Anyway, if you're interested in this - you can call my SA Matthew at the HL Troy, MI store. I have an XS on hold and am still contemplating if I should go buy another one again even though I know I shouldn't . So if you want the XS, just let him know that you can have the one put under my name or you can PM me and I can call him to release it to you


----------



## shockboogie

lvpiggy said:


> ok *lilmissb* . . . . just for you, i caved . . . ta-daaa!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as expected, there's definitely a southward-migrating trend, but it's not toooo bad





Looks sweet on you, dear!!!


----------



## lilmissb

*lv *- *HOT HOT HOT!!!* Awww, that's so sweet of you to cave in for me....
I give your dress
I think it'll be a great dress, certainly looks very chic - and I can't see any suspicious arm bits!!!  Hehehehe


----------



## laureenthemean

lvpiggy, that ombre strapless is gorgeous on you!


----------



## javaboo

shockboogie said:


> I just called my local HL and they have a few of these still left at 40% off so that would be $570. My SA said it's usually true to size but can run a bit small depending if you're top heavy or not since it has 5 hooks in the back. Anyway, if you're interested in this - you can call my SA Matthew at the HL Troy, MI store. I have an XS on hold and am still contemplating if I should go buy another one again even though I know I shouldn't . So if you want the XS, just let him know that you can have the one put under my name or you can PM me and I can call him to release it to you



Thanks Shockboogie for the offer but I was wondering because I wanted the purple/black version at Nordstrom. The only size they have is xs so I'm not sure how it was gonna fit. Is the one at your local HL store all white or a colored version?


----------



## shockboogie

javaboo said:


> Thanks Shockboogie for the offer but I was wondering because I wanted the purple/black version at Nordstrom. The only size they have is xs so I'm not sure how it was gonna fit. Is the one at your local HL store all white or a colored version?




The one at my store is the cream version which is exactly like the one on the runways and the photo few posts ago. Is the one at Nordstrom on sale too? I think my HL has xxs as well.


----------



## javaboo

No the one at Nordstrom is on preorder but I think I can wear the color more. My SA said this dress in the fall collection ran smaller than the rest of the dresses. If LV said her recent gray one is like the Honeysuckle dress (which some said was running small too) then this one is even smaller.

This is the dress I wanted to get:


----------



## gemibebe

*arireyes*, you have a wonderful body to rock the HL!!!  It really looks gorgeous on you!!!

*lv*, the ombre strapless is fab on you!!! I can't wait for mine to arrive!!!
BTW, where are the rest of the HL modeling pics???


----------



## lilmissb

*^^java* - that's the one I want more too! I love the way it looks on Rachel Bilson but I LOVE the purple version. I think ;v preordered the antracite version off Intermix.


----------



## laureenthemean

javaboo, that purple one is gorgeous!  I really am not a fan of it in cream, but it's beautiful in that color.  (PS - I want the Gwennissimas the model is wearing!  At least they look like Gwens.)


----------



## dreamdoll

*LV* you look stunning!!


----------



## tresjoliex

That purple dress is so prettty!


----------



## goldfishnyc

Shockboogie, thank you so much for your SA's number and the pictures of the sale dresses!  I called Matthew, and he's sending me two dresses...  This is my first HL purchase, so I'm very excited.  I'll get them on Tuesday, I think!


----------



## lilmissb

congrats goldfish! I love HL and it's perfect twin CL.


----------



## javaboo

Ok, I really hope that dress runs small cuz I just preordered the purple one.

*Lilmissb*: I was thinking about the one on Intermix too but then I already got a grey one so I got purple instead.

*Laureen*: I think those are the Gwennissimas!


----------



## lilmissb

^^well java, I've been told that all new stock runs about half to full size small and that if I'm usually a S to order a M. So hopefully you'll be ok.


----------



## laureenthemean

I hope you post modeling pics, javaboo!  That dress is so pretty.


----------



## lilmissb

^^I second that! Modelling shots java when you get it!


----------



## lvpiggy

lilmissb said:


> ^^I second that! Modelling shots java when you get it!


 
yes please!!!

btw - *lilmissb* not to be off-topic, but hurrah!  we're going to be tribute sandal twins also!  hehe too bad we can't just share 1 wardrobe, that'd be a major money saver i can already tell!!


----------



## shockboogie

goldfishnyc said:


> Shockboogie, thank you so much for your SA's number and the pictures of the sale dresses!  I called Matthew, and he's sending me two dresses...  This is my first HL purchase, so I'm very excited.  I'll get them on Tuesday, I think!




I'm glad you were able to get a few dresses on a deal! Also, post modeling pics please


----------



## diana

is this dress on sale??  how much is it?  it's so pretty!


----------



## lilmissb

lvpiggy said:


> yes please!!!
> 
> btw - *lilmissb* not to be off-topic, but hurrah!  we're going to be tribute sandal twins also!  hehe too bad we can't just share 1 wardrobe, that'd be a major money saver i can already tell!!




So true *lv!* I've always wanted to live in SF!!! Dad said that would be the US city that suits me most. I did go there when I was really young and my parents have photos of me chasing chipmunks!


----------



## lilmissb

I've always been a sucker for dark colours, this would be GORGEOUS!

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492631267&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446202373&R=649225212081&P_name=Herve+Leger&sid=11DF499413CB&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1228171642692


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Oooh, I really love that in black!


----------



## shockboogie

^^ That color looks  divine!!! I'd love to have that but it would be the exact style as the gold one I have...  HL might look like a uniform on me!


----------



## lilmissb

^^hehehehe, I think instead of trying to wrangle a gold one (which I love too) I'm gonna hang out for this one. *deep breath* It's totally TDF IMO.

P.S. shockboogie, you can NEVER have too many HL's!


----------



## shockboogie

lilmissb said:


> ^^hehehehe, I think instead of trying to wrangle a gold one (which I love too) I'm gonna hang out for this one. *deep breath* It's totally TDF IMO.
> 
> P.S. shockboogie, you can NEVER have too many HL's!




I know... but I think I'd like HLs of different styles rather than have the same style in different colors. Maybe when I hit the lottery or something I can start having the same style HLs in various colors...


----------



## lilmissb

^^Yeah true, gets boring if it's the same style. Need to have as much variety as possible! I'm hanging out for some more of EVERYTHING! Need to get through Christmas first though.


----------



## girlfrommoscow

That black one looks divine!! You know i ordered the gold one from Saks and they sent me one email so far and nothing else, no confirmation...nothing...i dont know whats going on with them, i even emailed them and and still NO response, so no i dont even know if i will actually get the dress at all...there is no charge on credit card so far...i noticed there are a few on ebay, so if i dont get the one from Saks i will get one from ebay i think...i really like the gold foil, i think it will be perfect for new year party...


----------



## shockboogie

girlfrommoscow said:


> That black one looks divine!! You know i ordered the gold one from Saks and they sent me one email so far and nothing else, no confirmation...nothing...i dont know whats going on with them, i even emailed them and and still NO response, so no i dont even know if i will actually get the dress at all...there is no charge on credit card so far...i noticed there are a few on ebay, so if i dont get the one from Saks i will get one from ebay i think...i really like the gold foil, i think it will be perfect for new year party...




You should try and get on their Live Chat and figure out what happened! Argh... I am so disappointed with Saks this past sale... they didn't know how to handle the massive influx of customers... 


I hope you get the gold dress... I've had mine for months and I still am so in love with it


----------



## girlfrommoscow

shockboogie said:


> You should try and get on their Live Chat and figure out what happened! Argh... I am so disappointed with Saks this past sale... they didn't know how to handle the massive influx of customers...
> 
> 
> I hope you get the gold dress... I've had mine for months and I still am so in love with it


Thank you so much for your suggestion, i just spoke to someone there and they told me that they did receive my order, so i guess i am just going to wait!! need patience


----------



## shockboogie

girlfrommoscow said:


> Thank you so much for your suggestion, i just spoke to someone there and they told me that they did receive my order, so i guess i am just going to wait!! need patience





Hooray! I'm so glad your order went through! Now you need to take a deep breath, relax, and be patient!


----------



## arireyes

They didn't email me any updates.  I had to do the live chat thing to find out my order had gone through, only after I recieved my dress did they send me a shipping confirmation email.  But it did get here and it only took about 3 days!  Hope you get yours soon!


----------



## babyjae87

shockboogie said:


> Just wanted to share some of my HL dresses and what I did with two of them last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still plan to shoot a full length of the gold dress (standing up pose) and shoot more of the other dresses (azalea, etc. which i have in my closet).



so beautiful!!!  great pictures and i love the dresses! especially the gold one. too bad i can't afford any HL right now but hopefully i will one day soon... after i graduate!


----------



## shockboogie

babyjae87 said:


> so beautiful!!!  great pictures and i love the dresses! especially the gold one. too bad i can't afford any HL right now but hopefully i will one day soon... after i graduate!




thank you ! well it's better that you graduate first before indulging in HL because once you start, you can't stop!!!

so yes, i hope you do graduate soon and with honors! then you'll get a great job that can get you all the HL you want


----------



## laureenthemean

Look what's back!

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1228189759269

I want!


----------



## lilmissb

^^I saw that! I love it but OMG it's EXPENSIVE!


----------



## lvpiggy

shockboogie said:


> I know... but I think I'd like HLs of different styles rather than have the same style in different colors. Maybe when I hit the lottery or something I can start having the same style HLs in various colors...


 
ITA, i almost got the dark grey / purple version of the dress i already have in silver & grey, but decided i didn't want to have the same style in 2 colours unless it was just COMPLETELY like 50x better than anything else


----------



## gemibebe

*java*, I  that dress!  Stunning!!!  Modeling pics please!!!

*lilmissb*, that style in dark color is sooooo gorgeous and it's metallic!!!  Hehe, you'll definitely become femme fatale!! 

*Laureen*, that dress is very cute, but it's really too $$$  

I can't believe saks has so many new styles, guess they must all be Resort 09?  I want this one!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I saw the other Saks styles too, but they look like the same styles as before, just different colors.  I love that chartreuse, though!

Yeah, I didn't even look at the price of the rainbow one!  Oh well, guess I'll have to pass, unless it makes it to 70% off!


----------



## lilmissb

^^I must admit, when I saw that one I did think of you guys as I know you have a thing for yellow. Even I thought it was quite striking. Love the colour of the blue strapless on Saks too. Sorry I didn't post it for you! Bad friend!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Haha, no problem, lilmissb!  That strapless one is beautiful in blue, but my boobs need a little (or a lot) more support!


----------



## javaboo

LOL, ok I'll post modeling pictures when I get it but its not going to ship til the end of Jan.

*Laureen*: That dress looks similar to and older style with colorful strips and you might be able to find it on ebay for less.

Nordstrom just posted a new resort dress in Turquoise. 





the back:


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Thanks javaboo, I remember seeing it from a previous season, but I've never seen it on ebay.

Love that dress!


----------



## shockboogie

javaboo said:


> LOL, ok I'll post modeling pictures when I get it but its not going to ship til the end of Jan.
> 
> *Laureen*: That dress looks similar to and older style with colorful strips and you might be able to find it on ebay for less.
> 
> Nordstrom just posted a new resort dress in Turquoise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the back:



I'm so loving this one! Hmm... *looks at wallet*


----------



## lilmissb

^^Must get! That was one that was on my watch list for resort!!! OMG - what do I do now?????


----------



## arireyes

OOH I love that one!!!


----------



## gemibebe

*Laureen*, you're right about the styles.  I think HL keeps quite a lot of classic styles in each season, just offer new colors, which is very smart from a business point of view.  It reminds me of the Balenciaga motorcycle bag! 

*lilmissb*, hehe, yep, laureen and I do have a thing for yellow and I guess I will never be over it   In fact I've already set my eyes on another piece from SS09 which seems to be chartreuse as well:






*java*, that dress looks amazing!!!  Turquoise is one of my favorite colors!  I prefer the front design than the back one though...


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I LOVE that dress!  It totally caught my eye when I was watching the video.  I love turquoise, too!  Great minds...


----------



## lilmissb

^^Even I liked that dress!! I'm obviously becoming a convert!!!


----------



## girlfrommoscow

WoooooooooW!! This dress is sooo beautiful...well they dont ship to Canada..my wallet safe for now lol, with these HErve dresses i will never be able to save for my dream bag lol
The colour is so vibrant though, what an eye catcher!!




javaboo said:


> LOL, ok I'll post modeling pictures when I get it but its not going to ship til the end of Jan.
> 
> *Laureen*: That dress looks similar to and older style with colorful strips and you might be able to find it on ebay for less.
> 
> Nordstrom just posted a new resort dress in Turquoise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the back:


----------



## blackpearl

Does anyone know how this red HL dress runs? I ordered it online from Saks at 50% off without ever trying anything HL, which I know sounds crazy  but it looked so pretty  and at 50% off I cound not help it... Anyway, I am not in the States right now and won't be until the end of December. My MIL who has just received it does not think it will fit me. She said the dress feels like rubber and is quite small in the hips. Also, it is heavy and pretty in a dressy kind of way.

Dress is size M (6-8). I normally wear size 4-6 on top and depending on the cut size 6 (skirts and dresses) to 10 (pants) for bottoms with 8 being probably an average. Hips have been a problem area for me  since I was a sceletal teenager. Problem is I might or might not be able to try the dress on and be in position to return it to Saks within 30 days of sale. It was almost $1K so not change by any standards. 

So do you think I would be able to fit into it? I am willing to drop couple pounds for this dress but not a full size or two.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^You won't know until you try it on.  They stretch quite a bit, so it might be okay.  Good luck!


----------



## tresjoliex

Isn't Saks policy 60 days?


----------



## shockboogie

tresjoliex said:


> Isn't Saks policy 60 days?




It's 60 days for regular priced items but for sale items - it's only 30 days


----------



## javaboo

blackpearl said:


> Does anyone know how this red HL dress runs? I ordered it online from Saks at 50% off without ever trying anything HL, which I know sounds crazy  but it looked so pretty  and at 50% off I cound not help it... Anyway, I am not in the States right now and won't be until the end of December. My MIL who has just received it does not think it will fit me. She said the dress feels like rubber and is quite small in the hips. Also, it is heavy and pretty in a dressy kind of way.
> 
> Dress is size M (6-8). I normally wear size 4-6 on top and depending on the cut size 6 (skirts and dresses) to 10 (pants) for bottoms with 8 being probably an average. Hips have been a problem area for me  since I was a sceletal teenager. Problem is I might or might not be able to try the dress on and be in position to return it to Saks within 30 days of sale. It was almost $1K so not change by any standards.
> 
> So do you think I would be able to fit into it? I am willing to drop couple pounds for this dress but not a full size or two.



My SA said that this dress isn't really red. Its more like orange? Maybe its an orangey red.

Um.. I think the dress will probably fit you because they stretch a lot. I had a strapless dress which the SA though was cut too small so she got me to order two sizes up and it was way too big. I think I should have stuck to my original size cuz it would have stretched and bandage everything up!


----------



## gsulaw

HELP!

Can someone outbid me on this Herve Leger dress?  I accidentally bid more than I can afford.  It's in excellent condition, and currently the bid is at *$356*.  Kim Kardashian is putting a bunch of her unworn, NWT Herve Leger dresses on eBay. 

Please outbid me! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&item=200282936384


----------



## gsulaw

If that link doesn't work, try this one: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...rms=algo=SI&its=I&itu=UCI&otn=40&po=LVI&ps=54

Thanks so much in advance!  Happy bidding.


----------



## lilmissb

gsulaw said:


> If that link doesn't work, try this one: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200282936384&category=63861&_trksid=p2773.m263&_trkparms=algo%3DSI%26its%3DI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D40%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D54
> 
> Thanks so much in advance! Happy bidding.


 

Just retract your bid!


----------



## laureenthemean

gsulaw said:


> HELP!
> 
> Can someone outbid me on this Herve Leger dress?  I accidentally bid more than I can afford.  It's in excellent condition, and currently the bid is at *$356*.  Kim Kardashian is putting a bunch of her unworn, NWT Herve Leger dresses on eBay.
> 
> Please outbid me!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&item=200282936384



There's still 9 days left, so there's a good chance someone will outbid you, but lilmissb is right, you can always retract your bid.


----------



## gsulaw

Thanks!  Someone just outbid me


----------



## lvpiggy

javaboo said:


> My SA said that this dress isn't really red. Its more like orange? Maybe its an orangey red.
> 
> Um.. I think the dress will probably fit you because they stretch a lot. I had a strapless dress which the SA though was cut too small so she got me to order two sizes up and it was way too big. I think I should have stuck to my original size cuz it would have stretched and bandage everything up!


 
yes it's an orangey red.  i was quite disappointed as i had asked my SA to pull one for me, but she called and told me she knew i wouldn't like the colour . . . .


----------



## sillywahine

Ron Herman has two HL on sale for under $600! saw some xxs and xs!

M only
http://www.ronherman.com/detail.aspx?ID=27573

XXS and XS
http://www.ronherman.com/detail.aspx?ID=22861


----------



## javaboo

Love the red one but no more in size xxs. If anyone see one on sale please let me know!


----------



## lvpiggy

javaboo said:


> Love the red one but no more in size xxs. If anyone see one on sale please let me know!


 
*javaboo*, i just returned an XXS to the beverly hills store!!


----------



## lilmissb

Anyone seen anything good on sale lately? Second cuts etc???


----------



## shockboogie

lilmissb said:


> Anyone seen anything good on sale lately? Second cuts etc???



I havent seen any online. I havent been in the store lately just because Ive been so focused on all these shoe sales!


----------



## laureenthemean

NAP has a couple of HLs for 50% off.


----------



## lilmissb

Hmmm...nothing I like though. Bummer. I might be waiting for a bit.


----------



## javaboo

Thanks guys for letting me know but right after I said that I just purchased this dress:







Argh.... I think my cc needs a bit of a rest!


----------



## lilmissb

*java* - you and lv can be dress twins! I love that dress but it wouldn't suit me.


----------



## javaboo

I couldn't believe I found it because it was sold out in my size for the longest time!


----------



## laureenthemean

Congrats, javaboo!


----------



## lilmissb

You'll look fab in it java! I'm glad you got it


----------



## girlfrommoscow

If i dont stop looking at HL dresses i will have to eventually cut up my credit cards, i think i have a serious addiction loool ) 
Still no news about the gold dress, but i am trying to be patient..


----------



## lilmissb

^congrats on getting your dream bag BTW.


----------



## x joie

Does the length of the dress depend on the fit? I'm pretty sure it does but I'd like some confirmation! I have a classic black strapless HL dress which is much more conservative than I thought it would be on me-- it hits a little below the kneecap and is a great dress but not exactly the look I was going for. I am looking at another style right now and am considering sizing down (since the strapless definitely was form-fitting but not tight).. would that make it shorter? (Since tighter = material stretched horizontally?) I want to wear it to Vegas but definitely want it to be more fun/night-time. 

Here is a picture depicting what I am inquiring about:
http://www.newsbrasilcentral.com.br/adm/arquivos/36412312dd1b286ebe57c4ebc09fd6cc.jpg

Same style dress but much shorter on Blake Likely than it is on Jenna Jameson! 

Oh and the style I am looking at is the basic tank that is produced every season.

[edit]

After another look at the picture, it looks like Blake's dress has been altered-- Jenna's looks to have panels (? bands? lol) than Blake's.. you can kind of count how many and it looks like Jenna's has at least 2 or 3 more....


----------



## gemibebe

Java, congrats on the new HL!  Modeling pics please once you get it!   Also have you got the red dress in XXS that you're looking for? I believe that Ron Herman has the red in XXS now!!!

*girlfrommoscow*, good luck with the gold dress. It's FAB

*lilmissb*, I bought some more HLs on 2nd cut including the ash colorblocked dress lv has bought

I will probably receive them tomorrow.  Can't wait to try them on!!!


----------



## gemibebe

*shockboogie*, though I couldn't throw myself into the sales frenzy at Saks as I'm living outside US, I have been pretty much focused on Louboutins as well!!!  They're as addictive as HLs and they are such a perfect match to each other!  I've bought 5 pairs of Louboutins (only one pair on sale) in a very short time!  Insane I know!!!


----------



## shockboogie

gemibebe said:


> *shockboogie*, though I couldn't throw myself into the sales frenzy at Saks as I'm living outside US, I have been pretty much focused on Louboutins as well!!!  They're as addictive as HLs and they are such a perfect match to each other!  I've bought 5 pairs of Louboutins (only one pair on sale) in a very short time!  Insane I know!!!




Ha! I know right? Both of them are super addictive. I've been on a crazy CL spree from Saks to NM to Barneys... Ack! And yes, they are definitely a perfect match - though I do think Pradas would equally be pretty with HLs as well - - then complete the outfit with a Chanel purse.... Mmm... Heaven...


----------



## lilmissb

gemibebe said:


> Java, congrats on the new HL!  Modeling pics please once you get it!   Also have you got the red dress in XXS that you're looking for? I believe that Ron Herman has the red in XXS now!!!
> 
> *girlfrommoscow*, good luck with the gold dress. It's FAB
> 
> *lilmissb*, I bought some more HLs on 2nd cut including the ash colorblocked dress lv has bought
> 
> I will probably receive them tomorrow.  Can't wait to try them on!!!




WHAT? My fave dress is on second cut and I didn't know???? OMG What is happening. When did second cut happen???


----------



## shockboogie

girlfrommoscow said:


> If i dont stop looking at HL dresses i will have to eventually cut up my credit cards, i think i have a serious addiction loool )
> Still no news about the gold dress, but i am trying to be patient..




Love your Muse Two btw


----------



## gemibebe

lilmissb said:


> WHAT? My fave dress is on second cut and I didn't know???? OMG What is happening. When did second cut happen???



lilmissb, is this the dress we're talking about?  







It was during the weekend of Nov. 29 and shockboogie informed us about it (BIG THANKS!!!) and she also kindly posted pics of the dresses that were on sale that day.  Please go to page 49-50 and you'll see the posts.  Fingers crossed that you will be able to find the dress with huge markdowns...


----------



## lilmissb

Last time I checked it was only on sale for 40%, argh I cannot believe my fave dress was further discounted and I missed out...... Oh well, maybe I'll find it maybe I won't. I might have to wait for January as I'm knee deep in shoes.....I think I need a holiday from TPF!!!


----------



## gemibebe

I'm so sorry lilmissb  But don't think that you've missed it out. The sale may still be going on and you still have a real good chance of finding it!!!  Plus, at least you're now in shoe heaven!!!

I think I seriously need a break from tPF as I've made tremendous damage to my bank account ever since I've been here.  Actually my bf is even threatening to block tPF as he said I'm already sick and totally addicted, can you believe it?!


----------



## shockboogie

*gemibebe*, we're dress twins!!!


----------



## shockboogie

+ *lvpiggy* - we are dress triplets!!!


----------



## lilmissb




----------



## shockboogie

^^Dont worry *lilmissb*. Once I find out another sale, I'll definitely let you know about it and post it here again!


----------



## lilmissb

Awww, thanks shockboogie! 

I will get it one day as that style & colour would suit me to a T


----------



## javaboo

Thanks everyone for letting me know! I decided not to get that red dress because I purchased the black version instead. I'm thinking I'll get this red dress instead (see picture of Miranda Kerr) but I'm going to wait a bit because I purchased way too many CLs and HLs recently. Thank you all by the way for the heads up! I'll be sure to post modeling pictures when I get the dresses.


----------



## m1nime

^^OMG she could make a rubbish bag look good.
That dress is droolworthy!


----------



## girlfrommoscow

Thank you *lilmissb *and *shockboogie!* The muse is amazing, such a perfect bag!!
Managed to grab a red dress on NAP for 470$CAD!! Pretty amazing deal and it arrived TODAY!! What an amazing service, i ordered it like a day ago!! And Saks...i have no idea whats happening there...they didnt even charge my card yet...so weird!


----------



## lvpiggy

javaboo said:


> Thanks guys for letting me know but right after I said that I just purchased this dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Argh.... I think my cc needs a bit of a rest!


 
hurrah twins!


----------



## lvpiggy

shockboogie said:


> + *lvpiggy* - we are dress triplets!!!


 
hurrah!  hehe i love have dress/shoe/bag multiples . . . too bad everyone on tpf is not the same size, otherwise we could have like . . . a couture commune or something


----------



## shockboogie

That's a great idea... couture commune

HLs + CLs + Chanels = our uniform at the "commune"


----------



## girlfrommoscow

Love the equation!! That's one Fierce "commune" lol

I am sooo angry with Saks, so after jerking me around since Nov27, live chat and so on...they email me today announcing that they dont have the gold dress in stock!! Can you imagine?? I mean didnt they know it before?? Why tell me that my order is going through in one email and then that they are out of stock in another?? I guess it wasnt in the stars for me to have that gold dress just yet! Maybe i will get one on ebay after the holidays, when my credit card is all payed off.


----------



## shockboogie

girlfrommoscow said:


> Love the equation!! That's one Fierce "commune" lol
> 
> I am sooo angry with Saks, so after jerking me around since Nov27, live chat and so on...they email me today announcing that they dont have the gold dress in stock!! Can you imagine?? I mean didnt they know it before?? Why tell me that my order is going through in one email and then that they are out of stock in another?? I guess it wasnt in the stars for me to have that gold dress just yet! Maybe i will get one on ebay after the holidays, when my credit card is all payed off.



Oh no!! I'm so sorry to hear that.... That's such bs for them to do that to you. That's a long time! 

Well look at the bright side... you got your Muse Two!

You'll find your gold dress somewhere... I'll also keep a look out for you! PM me your size too so I know


----------



## pasdoy

this is very cool!


----------



## lilmissb

girlfrommoscow that's horrible!!! Hopefully you get one soon though!


----------



## girlfrommoscow

Thank you for support girls) in a way maybe its better that it was cancelled, since i got my Muse and i loooove my Muse 2))))).i am more upset about them taking so long to tell me about the cancellation, i was frantically paying my credit card to make sure there are funds available, and now i have a payed credit card and no dress lol
Ahh, its all good, maybe the New Year will bring me a gold HL dress! 

Shockboogie - i am usually an S, except for the raspberry dress, which i could have gotten in M, but if its a regular fit, which i think gold dress it, so if you see gold S on sale, let me know !!)


----------



## shockboogie

girlfrommoscow said:


> Thank you for support girls) in a way maybe its better that it was cancelled, since i got my Muse and i loooove my Muse 2))))).i am more upset about them taking so long to tell me about the cancellation, i was frantically paying my credit card to make sure there are funds available, and now i have a payed credit card and no dress lol
> Ahh, its all good, maybe the New Year will bring me a gold HL dress!
> 
> Shockboogie - i am usually an S, except for the raspberry dress, which i could have gotten in M, but if its a regular fit, which i think gold dress it, so if you see gold S on sale, let me know !!)




I shall keep my eyes peeled for your size then!!!


----------



## sailornep5

Don't know if the Saks website is accurate considering girlfrommoscow's experience, but the gold foil HL is back on the website now on sale in sizes Small and Medium for $362!

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1229093030252


----------



## Litigatrix

sailornep5 said:


> Don't know if the Saks website is accurate considering girlfrommoscow's experience, but the gold foil HL is back on the website now on sale in sizes Small and Medium for $362!
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1229093030252



I saw this too -- and ordered one.  I didn't know that another member just had their order cancelled -- that makes no sense if she had ordered the S or M.  I hope mine actually comes.

Anyway, I am super-excited.  I got the black tank dress a couple weeks ago when the sale first started (50% off), but it just wasn't doing good things for my boobs.  Too much squishifying.  Anyway, I am hoping the gold will be better, even though it's a S and not XS.  Maybe that will be better for my boobs anyhow!  I will let you ladies know.

(Oh yeah, and I've been reading the thread and looking at all of your lovely dresses for a bit now -- just haven't had any exciting news of my own to post!)


----------



## Litigatrix

Well it looks like Chase managed to screw me over by declining my card (I rarely use the card I decided to put the dress on) because they for some reason thought the charge was fraudulent.  However, the order went through.  I'm really confused now.


----------



## girlfrommoscow

You know Saks is sooo weird!! They jerk me around telling me they are out of stock and then they post 2 more dresses, i try to buy it and guess what, they email me - they are out of stock, this time quicker though...maybe they just dont want to send it to Canada !


----------



## Litigatrix

girlfrommoscow said:


> You know Saks is sooo weird!! They jerk me around telling me they are out of stock and then they post 2 more dresses, i try to buy it and guess what, they email me - they are out of stock, this time quicker though...maybe they just dont want to send it to Canada !



I haven't really had too many issues (before now) with buying online from them... aside from the whole 70%-off-but-not debacle a couple weeks ago (they did process my price adjustment).  Things have been really weird/bad lately.  Maybe they couldn't find the dresses in the warehouse for a while and just now located them?


----------



## onemoredoor

girlfrommoscow said:


> You know Saks is sooo weird!! They jerk me around telling me they are out of stock and then they post 2 more dresses, i try to buy it and guess what, they email me - they are out of stock, this time quicker though...maybe they just dont want to send it to Canada !



I bet that's true. I almost wanted to ask livechat if they were discriminating against Canadians!  The exact same thing happened to my orders(that i have been going on and on about) even though the CS people told me both times that my order definitely went through. 

There might be a problem with Fiftyone their international transaction people. I don't know exactly how it works but they might not be sending the orders immediately? 

Next sale time I am getting a box at the border.


----------



## arireyes

$362 on that gold dress was insane!!!  Too bad it would look like crap on me.


----------



## lilmissb

girlfrommoscow said:


> Thank you *lilmissb *and *shockboogie!* The muse is amazing, such a perfect bag!!
> Managed to grab a red dress on NAP for 470$CAD!! Pretty amazing deal and it arrived TODAY!! What an amazing service, i ordered it like a day ago!! And Saks...i have no idea whats happening there...they didnt even charge my card yet...so weird!




BTW, if there ever another muse bag I must have it if you spot at THAT price cos the AU to CAD is better than the AU to US!!!


----------



## girlfrommoscow

lilmissb said:


> BTW, if there ever another muse bag I must have it if you spot at THAT price cos the AU to CAD is better than the AU to US!!!



Are you talking about the MUse 2? Coz it was 2045 before tax, how much is it in australia?


----------



## laurayuki

So after three months of drooling over HL dresses in stores, online and searching on ebay. I finally got three of them from the michigan store on sale!! woohooo!! i wish i called them eariler today but they will be shipped by monday so i'm super excited!!


----------



## Litigatrix

arireyes said:


> $362 on that gold dress was insane!!!  Too bad it would look like crap on me.



I have my fingers crossed that it will be as amazing as I hope...


----------



## laureenthemean

Congrats, laurayuki!


----------



## girlfrommoscow

laurayuki said:


> So after three months of drooling over HL dresses in stores, online and searching on ebay. I finally got three of them from the michigan store on sale!! woohooo!! i wish i called them eariler today but they will be shipped by monday so i'm super excited!!



COngratulations!! And welcome to the addiction )


----------



## lilmissb

girlfrommoscow said:


> Are you talking about the MUse 2? Coz it was 2045 before tax, how much is it in australia?




Yeah I am. Too much! You'd  if you knew how much! Put it this way, if I buy anything from the US I have to times the price by 1.5 almost and that what it costs me. That's why I'm trying to cut back on spending in the sales.

Edit: congrats laurayuki! welcome to the club!!!


----------



## shockboogie

laurayuki said:


> So after three months of drooling over HL dresses in stores, online and searching on ebay. I finally got three of them from the michigan store on sale!! woohooo!! i wish i called them eariler today but they will be shipped by monday so i'm super excited!!



Hooray! Welcome to the addiction!!! Heehee!

Matthew is a sweetheart ey?


----------



## gemibebe

*Java*, that dress is fabulous!  Please do post modeling pics when you get it!

*girlfrommoscow*, I feel so sorry for your experience with Saks Honestly ever since the 70% off sales frenzy, Saks has been delivering a quite crappy service esp. their online ordering system.  I also saw the gold dress online after seeing the post here, however, if you want to check out, they would tell you that it's not available.  It's really high time that they start to straighten out things and put their system back into order.

*laurayuk*i, congratulations!  Not a bad start with 3 dresses all at once!   There'll be much more coming your way for sure!


----------



## gemibebe

Hi all, I saw this dress yesterday when I was searching info online.  It's Resort 09 collection and Tinsley wore it to the Whitney Art Party in June. I  the color!!!  So vibrant!!!  I'm sure Resort 09/SS 09 will see a lot of great pieces!!!


----------



## shockboogie

^^Mmm.. love that color!


----------



## laureenthemean

Pretty!  Wish I could do strapless.


----------



## gemibebe

*Laureen*, I learned recently that Herve Leger can actually customize your dress!!!  So there may be a chance that they can add straps to the strapless!  But you have to ask your SA for details about it!  Personally I think it's a real cool service!


----------



## MASEML

Just got back from the HL boutique, three racks of dresses on sale (40-60%). If you don't see your size on the rack they have more sizes in the back. Nice dresses on sale too.


----------



## shockboogie

MASEML said:


> Just got back from the HL boutique, three racks of dresses on sale (40-60%). If you don't see your size on the rack they have more sizes in the back. Nice dresses on sale too.




What boutique did you go to?


----------



## MASEML

Hey Shockboogie  - I went to the boutique in NYC. Ask for Alex. She is wonderful. I picked up 2 dresses for the price of 1 b/c they were 60% off!!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

gemibebe said:


> *Laureen*, I learned recently that Herve Leger can actually customize your dress!!!  So there may be a chance that they can add straps to the strapless!  But you have to ask your SA for details about it!  Personally I think it's a real cool service!



Oooh, thanks for letting me know!


----------



## MASEML

laureenthemean said:


> Oooh, thanks for letting me know!



Laureen, they can add straps to any strapless dress. I tried on one today at the nyc boutique (a multi-colored strapless) and felt as if the top part was going to fall down so the SA mentioned about how they (via their personal tailor) could add straps. Worth a try if you love the dress.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Thanks for the info!  Definitely something to look into, as I do love the look of that dress.


----------



## Litigatrix

Well Saks is saying they shipped the gold dress, so that is exciting!  I am also supposed to go to NYC for work on Thurs... maybe I'll hit up the boutique and see if they have any sale stuff left!


----------



## gemibebe

*MASEML*, which dresses have you bought?  Modeling pics needed! 

*Litigatrix*, I'm so happy for you!!!  Hope you get it soon!!!


----------



## MASEML

Hey Gemi, 

Will upload modeling pics soon - I have my family in town until the New Year and these purchases are hush hush.

Nevertheless, I will post the dresses that I bought and promise to post modeling pics when my family leaves. 

I got the orange dress with sequins.
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/35428

and a blue cap-sleeved dress with a full back (can't locate a picture of it)

These are my first HL purchases and am questioning what size I should take? I got XS in my dresses - should I go for a S? I'm a 0 or 2 in most brands (Milly, Nanette, etc).


----------



## lilmissb

*MASEML* - I think you should go XS or even XXS with some as I'm usually a S in HL and I fit about a US 4-6. Can't wait for your modelling pics!


----------



## lvpiggy

ahhhhh i just bought 2 more . . . . . SOS PEOPLE 

this one was 40% off . . . . . heh. it's long on me, not midcalf, but it looks *so* couture, KWIM?? i think this is gonna be my NYE dress!!


----------



## lvpiggy

MASEML said:


> Hey Gemi,
> 
> Will upload modeling pics soon - I have my family in town until the New Year and these purchases are hush hush.
> 
> Nevertheless, I will post the dresses that I bought and promise to post modeling pics when my family leaves.
> 
> I got the orange dress with sequins.
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/35428
> 
> and a blue cap-sleeved dress with a full back (can't locate a picture of it)
> 
> These are my first HL purchases and am questioning what size I should take? I got XS in my dresses - should I go for a S? I'm a 0 or 2 in most brands (Milly, Nanette, etc).


 
i think XS sounds about right.  i'm a 00 and i wear XXS usually


----------



## MASEML

Thanks Lilmissb & lv for your opinions.   Sounds like I did make the right decision. Guess I'm so new to the HL circuit that I haven't gotten used to the idea of how tight the fit it supposed to be. 

Reading earlier threads, can't believe how many HL dresses you own!! So jealous. Love your nye dress too. 

Can you even believe that I was even contemplating a white HL organza dress as my wedding dress? Sort of a crazy idea - though, it was a stunning white gown....


----------



## lvpiggy

MASEML said:


> Thanks Lilmissb & lv for your opinions.  Sounds like I did make the right decision. Guess I'm so new to the HL circuit that I haven't gotten used to the idea of how tight the fit it supposed to be.
> 
> Reading earlier threads, can't believe how many HL dresses you own!! So jealous. Love your nye dress too.
> 
> Can you even believe that I was even contemplating a white HL organza dress as my wedding dress? Sort of a crazy idea - though, it was a stunning white gown....


 
hehehe . . . . i've already resolved to apply pressure for a custom-order white wedding dress on the basis of my continuing support as well as my recruitment of new members to the brand via this thread   i figure i can't possibly get married without HL dress & H handbag if i've already bought the CL shoes to wear!  it just wouldn't be right not to wear my favorite designers in the entire world on the most special day of my life right??


----------



## lvpiggy

dreamdoll said:


> *lvpiggy* you look stunning!!!!!
> 
> wow i love this dress - anyone knows where I can still get it on sale??
> 
> Thanks!!


 






60% off @ SF Herve Leger as of closing time Sunday - call & ask for Preston, tell him Vicki told you about it, there's 2 left . . . one's an XXS, the other one i believe is an XS but don't quote me on that one 

also if anyone wants the raspberry one i have in an xxs, PM me!


----------



## lilmissb

^I wish lv! I can't believe you're getting rid of it...

BTW, which one should I get (I can't get both unfortunately!), taking a poll....

One is my dream dress, the ash one and the second one I discovered thanks to gemibebe. BTW gemibebe, I stole your photo, hope you don't mind but I couldn't find it anywhere else!!! Sowwy! ush:


----------



## MASEML

lilmissb said:


> ^I wish lv! I can't believe you're getting rid of it...
> 
> BTW, which one should I get (I can't get both unfortunately!), taking a poll....
> 
> One is my dream dress, the ash one and the second one I discovered thanks to gemibebe. BTW gemibebe, I stole your photo, hope you don't mind but I couldn't find it anywhere else!!! Sowwy! ush:



Lilmiss - I vote for the one on the left. I think it is more unique than the one on the right.


----------



## MASEML

Also - Saks just posted the gold foil dress in M. I bought it because I've wanted that for a while. Can I get it taken in? Has anyone ever had their HL dress altered? Does it still retain its shape?


----------



## lvpiggy

lilmissb said:


> ^I wish lv! I can't believe you're getting rid of it...
> 
> BTW, which one should I get (I can't get both unfortunately!), taking a poll....
> 
> One is my dream dress, the ash one and the second one I discovered thanks to gemibebe. BTW gemibebe, I stole your photo, hope you don't mind but I couldn't find it anywhere else!!! Sowwy! ush:


 
ahem . . . why would you NOT get the ash one?!?!?  it's perfection, and it's 60% off!!

ps - i'm not getting rid of it . . . i accidentally ordered it from 2 diff places . . . heh


----------



## LavenderIce

40% off from bloomingdales.com:

one shouldered color block dress in M--
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=127021&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results

short sleeved v-neck in XXS--
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=129705&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results


----------



## shockboogie

^^oh *lvpiggy*! im sure you look stunning as always with that new dress! cant wait to see your modeling pics! i always enjoy checking out your photos whether its you in your HLs, CLs, or Hermes! 

ha! that made me sound like a stalker... hahaha!


----------



## shockboogie

the ash one is definitely PERFECTION! i can't wait to wear mine out to a holiday party


----------



## dreamdoll

lvpiggy said:


> 60% off @ SF Herve Leger as of closing time Sunday - call & ask for Preston, tell him Vicki told you about it, there's 2 left . . . one's an XXS, the other one i believe is an XS but don't quote me on that one
> 
> also if anyone wants the raspberry one i have in an xxs, PM me!


 
Thanks *lvpiggy*, I need an M tho! 
All gone?


----------



## LavenderIce

Hello, my fellow HL addicts!  I have been previously too shy to post here, but I feel more comfortable now since many of you also frequent my home, the CL subforum.  Ever since my sister saw me in my spanx over a year ago, she has been on my case to get an HL.  Finally during our trip to Vegas in October, I broke down and bought my first:






When she told me the HL boutique opened in SF, I bought my second:






I would like this style to be my third, except in a different color scheme as it is too close to my first two and I would like something in the blue or purple family:






HL is like CL for me, an addiction I can't beat!  I was not planning on buying more this year, but once you start, you can't stop.


----------



## shockboogie

WOW!!! You look so good in them, Lav!!!


----------



## dreamdoll

*Lav*, you look amazing!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Thanks shockboogie and dreamdoll!  Considering the 00 xxs lvpiggy can wear these and I am not in that size spectrum goes to show how wonderful an HL dress can make you look.


----------



## shockboogie

*dreamdoll*, i can't wait for your modeling pics!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

Yay Lav!  Glad you finally showed the ladies here how good you look!


----------



## shockboogie

I love how the sweetheart dress fits on you! I tried it twice because I really liked it but then it was too short on me and made me feel like a hoochie. I was hoping it would fall right above the knees like yours does but I dont know why mine looked too short... 

All your dresses look PERFECT on you!!!!


----------



## dreamdoll

shockboogie said:


> *dreamdoll*, i can't wait for your modeling pics!!!


 
Thanks for your contact!! I can't wait


----------



## laurayuki

Thanks guys lol I have a feeling this is not the last LOL 
I'm setting a purse quota per year for my new year resolution... 
I might have to set a HL dress quota per year as well!!

Lvpiggy i can totally picture you in a HL wedding dress with lots of bling


----------



## lilmissb

OMG* Lav*!!! They all look stunning on you! Now, question, do you find that they raspberry dress or the silver and pink one pushes up your boobs more? I need to know as I don't have much and they need all the help they can. It's good to see the silver and pink one on. I really like the style but I too wish for a diff colour.

I know, I really want my ultimate dress but I don't know how I can justify it....I'm thinking of putting myself on a ban right now for a while so I can save for my o/s trip....(don't forget everything over there costs me virtually double! ARGH)

Oh,* lv*, I can TOTALLY see you in a HL couture wedding dress one day! That black one is stunning!

edit: thanks all for your opinions on my dilemma!!!


----------



## lvpiggy

LavenderIce said:


> Hello, my fellow HL addicts! I have been previously too shy to post here, but I feel more comfortable now since many of you also frequent my home, the CL subforum. Ever since my sister saw me in my spanx over a year ago, she has been on my case to get an HL. Finally during our trip to Vegas in October, I broke down and bought my first:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When she told me the HL boutique opened in SF, I bought my second:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like this style to be my third, except in a different color scheme as it is too close to my first two and I would like something in the blue or purple family:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HL is like CL for me, an addiction I can't beat! I was not planning on buying more this year, but once you start, you can't stop.


 
*lav*, we're double twins!  first & second dresses!!  ITA about HL and CL both being addictions . . . . i love 'em


----------



## lvpiggy

lilmissb said:


> OMG* Lav*!!! They all look stunning on you! Now, question, do you find that they raspberry dress or the silver and pink one pushes up your boobs more? I need to know as I don't have much and they need all the help they can. It's good to see the silver and pink one on. I really like the style but I too wish for a diff colour.
> 
> I know, I really want my ultimate dress but I don't know how I can justify it....I'm thinking of putting myself on a ban right now for a while so I can save for my o/s trip....(don't forget everything over there costs me virtually double! ARGH)
> 
> Oh,* lv*, I can TOTALLY see you in a HL couture wedding dress one day! That black one is stunning!
> 
> edit: thanks all for your opinions on my dilemma!!!


 
raspberry is major cleavage compared to the ombre IMHO. .


----------



## lilmissb

Yeah true! I wonder what the silver and pink one is like for cleavage. LOL, I'm obssessed hey? I need to make the most of it. Lav or gemibebe, can you chip in here? Hehehehhe...


----------



## lvpiggy

lilmissb said:


> Yeah true! I wonder what the silver and pink one is like for cleavage. LOL, I'm obssessed hey? I need to make the most of it. Lav or gemibebe, can you chip in here? Hehehehhe...


 
silver & pink one is the same cut as my blue & black . . . sorta in between, what do you think?


----------



## LavenderIce

lilmissb--My boobs are spread apart, so unfortunately a deep V style is not good in terms of flattering them.  I think they are better in the first two dresses.  IMO the dress you're referring to as pink and silver is more coral and grey IRL and does not necessarily do for my skintone as the first two dresses.


----------



## lilmissb

Hmm, thanks Lav. All evidence is pointing towards the ash one then. Now I just have to convince my bf to buy it for Christmas for me!


----------



## girlfrommoscow

Oh my, i missed a lot of beautiful pictures!!! 
LV- what an amazing idea about wedding dress in HL, do they do special orders? HL, H and CL = perfect weeding ansamble!

I am about to start packing for vacation for 3 weeks and half of my suitcase are HL dresses) By the way, they are HEavy!! lol


----------



## dreamdoll

lilmissb said:


> Hmm, thanks Lav. All evidence is pointing towards the ash one then. Now I just have to convince my bf to buy it for Christmas for me!


 
Go for it *lilmissb*! Then we'll be tribute-twins and HL-twins! Together with *lv* and *shockboogie*!


----------



## lvpiggy

girlfrommoscow said:


> Oh my, i missed a lot of beautiful pictures!!!
> LV- what an amazing idea about wedding dress in HL, do they do special orders? HL, H and CL = perfect weeding ansamble!
> 
> I am about to start packing for vacation for 3 weeks and half of my suitcase are HL dresses) By the way, they are HEavy!! lol


 
omg yes, the first time i went on a trip with 5 HL dresses in my rollaway, i was so bewildered by the weight!


----------



## lvpiggy

dreamdoll said:


> Go for it *lilmissb*! Then we'll be tribute-twins and HL-twins! Together with *lv* and *shockboogie*!


 
hahaha imagine if we were all to meet up and wear the same outfits . . . people would be like . . .


----------



## lvpiggy

so I've noticed recently that there is some *major* overlap between the CL-H-HL fans . . . anyone have a guess why that is?  for example, *luxlover* and i discovered we actually got into CL around the same time, and we bought our first pairs of CLs in the same month!!! (we didn't know each other at the time, of course)


----------



## dreamdoll

lvpiggy said:


> hahaha imagine if we were all to meet up and wear the same outfits . . . people would be like . . .


 
Lol. But I'm too far away for that to happen... 

Oh yes HL and CL obsession started around the same time, with CL addiction first, and now finally I'm slowly down, when I start to take stock, I remind myself to stop, since in less than 6 months I've built up quite a collection...


----------



## laureenthemean

I know why I got into HL...*points at lvpiggy*


----------



## javaboo

*Lilmissb*: I would totally get the left dress! I'm not really a fan of the second one.

I think it was because I kept seeing all these celebs wearing it and how Kim Kardashian said if you can only effort one dress in the whole world you should definitely invest in a HL dress. Ok, that wasn't her exact words but it was something like that.

Well if any of us goes to the TPF Vegas meet up we'll definitly be hitting up CL and HL.


----------



## nymph2106

Wow you girls look really good!! I've seen a few Herve Leger dresses around on Ebay. Are they authentic?


----------



## Sammyjoe

LavenderIce said:


> Hello, my fellow HL addicts! I have been previously too shy to post here, but I feel more comfortable now since many of you also frequent my home, the CL subforum. Ever since my sister saw me in my spanx over a year ago, she has been on my case to get an HL. Finally during our trip to Vegas in October, I broke down and bought my first:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When she told me the HL boutique opened in SF, I bought my second:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like this style to be my third, except in a different color scheme as it is too close to my first two and I would like something in the blue or purple family:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HL is like CL for me, an addiction I can't beat! I was not planning on buying more this year, but once you start, you can't stop.


 

OMG!!!! YOU LOOK GREAT LAVENDER ICE!!!!!


----------



## shockboogie

lvpiggy said:


> hahaha imagine if we were all to meet up and wear the same outfits . . . people would be like . . .



Hehe.. that would be hilarious but I'm sure we would all look so glamorous  Just as long as we don't wear the exact dresses or else people might think we're some dance troupe or choir! Haha!


----------



## LavenderIce

laureenthemean said:


> I know why I got into HL...*points at lvpiggy*


 
Can I point my finger at you both and at my sister?


----------



## LavenderIce

lvpiggy said:


> *so I've noticed recently that there is some *major* overlap between the CL-H-HL fans . . . anyone have a guess why that is? *for example, *luxlover* and i discovered we actually got into CL around the same time, and we bought our first pairs of CLs in the same month!!! (we didn't know each other at the time, of course)


 
I have been into CLs longer than HLs.  I think what finally made me have the courage to get one is seeing the HLs in the CL subforum.  That brought the overlap over to me.

I think HL is the clothing version of CL and vice versa.  Both have flattering, sexy lines that once worn help a woman feel like a better version of herself.  And, though they have an out of this world sexy quotient, they maintain a classiness, KWIM?


----------



## Litigatrix

The gold dress came in the mail yesterday -- I love it! It fits me much better than the black tank dress did.  The gold is a small and it's a little big at the waist, but I think that it's OK.  I'll try to post a pic sometime when I can make myself reasonably presentable.


----------



## arireyes

*LavenderIce, your dresses all look great, but I really love the ombre !!! 
*


----------



## LavenderIce

Thanks sammyjoe and arireyes!


----------



## lilmissb

LavenderIce said:


> I have been into CLs longer than HLs.  I think what finally made me have the courage to get one is seeing the HLs in the CL subforum.  That brought the overlap over to me.
> 
> I think HL is the clothing version of CL and vice versa.  Both have flattering, sexy lines that once worn help a woman feel like a better version of herself.  And, though they have an out of this world sexy quotient, they maintain a classiness, KWIM?




Lav, I couldn't have put it better myself! It really is why I think. Every woman wants as perfect a figure as she can get and HL and CL help a lot!  

I think I was into CL more which is why I found this forum cos I wanted to authenticate some stuff but then I got hooked and now I'm an addict!!! Of both!


----------



## gemibebe

Wow, can't believe it!  Just away from the forum for 2 days and I've missed 3 pages of discussions!!!  It's obvious that the HL fan group is growing and growing 

*lilmissb*, I would definitely suggest you to get the ash dress.  I've also bought one and it's really amazingly beautiful.  It's classic yet edgy.  The dusty rose and silver grey one is a fun dress.  However, if you can only buy one, definitely go for the ash one.  I'm not busty at all and for me both styles are fine. 

*lv*, what a beautiful NYE dress!!!  Modeling pics strongly demanded! A HL couture wedding dress?  That'll be a dream dress!!! By the way, it seems that we have not even seen all of your new purchases if I count right 

*lavenderIce*, you look GREAT in your HLs!!!  I particularly love the strapless ombre dress on you, so beautiful!  

*girlfrommoscow and lv*, the weight of HL has been a concern for travel.  I can't imagine the weight of 5 HLs!!!

Regarding HL and CL, there's definitely a subtle commonality between the two brands and I think they both bring out the extreme femininity and sexiness of women.  That's why they're perfect match to each other!  My addiction to HL has definitely been influenced by you *lv*.  Perhaps you can print out this thread and claim commission from HL!   Though I had CL before, it was not an addiction until I've been into HL.  And now with these two addictions going on, my bank account has really been suffering greatly lately and as said, my bf has already threatened to "ban" me from tFP


----------



## Sammyjoe

Honestly LavenderIce, I want my body looking like yours and then Date Nights are going to be weekly!!Lol!!


----------



## lvpiggy

laureenthemean said:


> I know why I got into HL...*points at lvpiggy*


----------



## sonya

I love that dress! Gorgeous!




lvpiggy said:


> ahhhhh i just bought 2 more . . . . . SOS PEOPLE
> 
> this one was 40% off . . . . . heh. it's long on me, not midcalf, but it looks *so* couture, KWIM?? i think this is gonna be my NYE dress!!


----------



## Litigatrix

40% off of $975

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=137915&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results


----------



## dreamdoll

*LV*, the black dress is stunning!!!


----------



## laurayuki

Girls I got something in the mail today what could they be?





I can't really try them on at work... it would be kind of odd but will take picture as soon as I get a chance.. So excited!!!!!


----------



## lilmissb

OOOOOH! Which ones did you get???? Can't wait for modelling pics!


----------



## lvpiggy




----------



## laureenthemean

Exciting!


----------



## gemibebe

Yay *Laura*, I'm so excited for you!  Can't wait for the modeling pics!!!


----------



## lilmissb




----------



## lilmissb

So dilemma, I might be out of luck with the ash one. What do you think of the raspberry one? I love it but not as much as the ash one. Whatcha think *lv*? Since you have both of them!


----------



## arireyes

Nice!! Can't wait to see what you got!


----------



## laurayuki

Alright ladies.. excuse the messy hair and no shoes.. i had to take pictures and try all of them on asap  
My bf was @_@ astonished that i bought so many dresses at once.. but oh well

One major question for you guys. after trying all of them on.. how the hell do you guys zip and clip these things yourself???
ALso i noticed that the pink tank dress was a bit thicker than the ash one thus harder to zip.. anyway I know my bf is here now.. but what if I had to wear it someday when he is not here??


----------



## lilmissb

OMG laura, how many did you get??? I LOVE them all! I never thought the last one would look good but geez you wear it well! The runway model was pathetic in comparison. Love the cream halter on you!

Now the pressing question, how do the ash and raspberry (read honeysuckle) one compare do you think? Also, which one is your fave?


----------



## laurayuki

In picture I really like the raspberry(the Pink one right?). I still like it. But fit wise I think for XS the ash gives a bit more comfortability(stretch)? 
for some reason the ash felt a bit thinner in fabric than the raspberry(pink) dress? 
The Pink dress is def a lot more stiff so that's the only difference I can tell right now.  
I like both lol.. :shame:

I would base my decision on color. whether you want brighter color


----------



## MASEML

hey laura, 

The dresses look fantastic on you. They came really fast! I really like the first 3 dresses a lot!!!

As for zipping up when alone - my SA taught me a trick. It's extremely hard for me to describe without showing you but here goes. Basically, if you can't zip it right up, zip it up in sections. So when working in sections, pull it away from your body so that the left and right sides of the zipper are close together, which makes it is easy to zip...eventually, you'll have zipped yourself in! Does that make sense? This probably only works for zippers that are on the side and front.


----------



## laurayuki

Thanks MASEML !
Yeah i figured that the 'zipping in sections' is what I have to do. It's more difficult just because the material is heavy, for the back zippers it's hard to keep the two pieces of fabric close together while I zip. 
And obviously like any other skinny dress when it comes up to the chest area it's difficult enough for me to bend my arms that way.. let alone putting force in zipping up LOL 

This is prob why ppl take yoga? HAHA


----------



## arireyes

They all look great on you, but my fave are the 2nd and 3rd one.  I wish I could wear that one, but I don't have the boob's for it.


----------



## lilmissb

laura, also check out lv's instructions in this thread, can't remeber which page but she's mastered the art too!

Hmmm...I like both but I think I like th ask one just that little bit more as it's a little more spohisticated. The raspberry one is so fun though!


----------



## dreamdoll

*laurayuki*, you look fantastic!!! I love the ash and raspberry on you!!!




laurayuki said:


> Alright ladies.. excuse the messy hair and no shoes.. i had to take pictures and try all of them on asap
> My bf was @_@ astonished that i bought so many dresses at once.. but oh well
> 
> One major question for you guys. after trying all of them on.. how the hell do you guys zip and clip these things yourself???
> ALso i noticed that the pink tank dress was a bit thicker than the ash one thus harder to zip.. anyway I know my bf is here now.. but what if I had to wear it someday when he is not here??


----------



## laurayuki

arireyes said:


> They all look great on you, but my fave are the 2nd and 3rd one. I wish I could wear that one, but I don't have the boob's for it.


 Boobs? I have none but Nubra is is coming in shortly 

Thanks lilmissb, I'll read this thread to find that post. The ash one is more versitle. I think living in NYC it's a bit easier to wear the flashier colors... Im sure u'll be happy with either !


----------



## laureenthemean

*laura*, they all look fantastic on you!  I especially love the raspberry one and the last one.


----------



## MASEML

The HL boutique in NY uses this one specific tailor who apparently can add push ups to HL dresses. I haven't gone to him yet but will be going there soon to have a dress taken in. I'll inquire into the pads (b/c I'm not busty) and share with you all. It's great too b/c even when we are cold, we certainly won't be showing it!


----------



## arireyes

I wanna know how that goes!!  I really have none, but for some reason the last HL I bought actually makes me look like I have some LOL.  It's amazing what an HL can do.


----------



## Maryanne007

Hi Ladies, I need some help.  Is this too risque?  I don't know where I could wear this too?  Would it be ok for new years?  I bought it a few months ago, but feel a bit self-conscious in it, so its been sitting in my closet.  And after new years, when would I possibly wear this again?  Thanks for your help!


----------



## laurayuki

Thanks guys. I enjoyed sharing and I hope you all will go out and get those dresses!!


 u look great!! I don't think it's bad at all... or maybe it's because i don't have boobs  



Maryanne007 said:


> Hi Ladies, I need some help. Is this too risque? I don't know where I could wear this too? Would it be ok for new years? I bought a few months ago, but feel a bit self-conscious in it.


----------



## arireyes

Yeah, I would love to look like that in my HL.  The first time I put mine on though, I was scared to walk outside, I felt like I was wearing nothing.  Probably because it was so tight.


----------



## laurayuki

OMG GENIUS!! loved the seven steps!!! my BF was lost at step 3



lvpiggy said:


> ah yes, the dilemmas that come with dressing oneself! ush: so generally, the steps i take are:
> 
> *1.* first thing is, unzip all the way (duh ) and put on the dress back to front. scrunch the top down until the hooks above the zipper are @ the narrowest part of your waist, then secure all the hooks.
> 
> *2.* turn the dress around so it's oriented properly - but, no need to pull the top & bottom into the right places, just make sure it faces forward
> 
> *3. *if you have trouble zipping the botton portion of the zipper, pull the bottom of the dress up around the narrowest part of your waist. zip partway, and then pull down ONLY UP TO THE END OF THE ZIPPED PART.
> 
> *4.* repeat! zip another few inches, then pull down until you reach the end of the part you just zipped. keep doing this until the waist part is in the right place
> 
> *5.* now you should have the "skirt" part of the dress 100% on, zipped up to the narrowest part of your waist
> 
> *6*. using your non-dominant hand, pull the 2 sides of the fabric/ unzipped zipper close together (should be a couple of inches above your waist.) use your dominant hand to pull the zip up to the place where you are holding the fabric together.
> 
> *7.* repeat! the last time you zip, the hooks that you fastened in the beginning should make it easier for you to finish


----------



## lilmissb

Maryanne, I'm envious too as I have no bust either. Depends on where you're going. If it's just a house party or something yeah but if it's strict black tie, borderline.


----------



## CoachGirl12

laurayuki said:


> Alright ladies.. excuse the messy hair and no shoes.. i had to take pictures and try all of them on asap
> My bf was @_@ astonished that i bought so many dresses at once.. but oh well
> 
> One major question for you guys. after trying all of them on.. how the hell do you guys zip and clip these things yourself???
> ALso i noticed that the pink tank dress was a bit thicker than the ash one thus harder to zip.. anyway I know my bf is here now.. but what if I had to wear it someday when he is not here??


Just gorgeous! Love 'em all! I really like the last one though, its a unique cut of a dress, love it!!


----------



## girlfrommoscow

You Look Stunning in those!!I love how they fit you, i also have the raspberry one and find it the hardest to put on, the steps provided by lv were SUPER useful) They deserve to be printed and placed on the wall by the HL hangers!)





laurayuki said:


> Alright ladies.. excuse the messy hair and no shoes.. i had to take pictures and try all of them on asap
> My bf was @_@ astonished that i bought so many dresses at once.. but oh well
> 
> One major question for you guys. after trying all of them on.. how the hell do you guys zip and clip these things yourself???
> ALso i noticed that the pink tank dress was a bit thicker than the ash one thus harder to zip.. anyway I know my bf is here now.. but what if I had to wear it someday when he is not here??


----------



## lvpiggy

laurayuki said:


> In picture I really like the raspberry(the Pink one right?). I still like it. But fit wise I think for XS the ash gives a bit more comfortability(stretch)?
> for some reason the ash felt a bit thinner in fabric than the raspberry(pink) dress?
> The Pink dress is def a lot more stiff so that's the only difference I can tell right now.
> I like both lol.. :shame:
> 
> I would base my decision on color. whether you want brighter color


 
whoa *laurayuki* you look HOT!!!!!  hehehe

regarding the ash vs. raspberry debate: 

ash is easier to get into & more comfortable
*but* ​
the stiffness of the pink dress gives me better curves . . . like it really molds your figure into that perfect hourglass


----------



## lvpiggy

MASEML said:


> The HL boutique in NY uses this one specific tailor who apparently can add push ups to HL dresses. I haven't gone to him yet but will be going there soon to have a dress taken in. I'll inquire into the pads (b/c I'm not busty) and share with you all. It's great too b/c even when we are cold, we certainly won't be showing it!


 
NUBRA

i swear by them!  i think i probably have a dozen!  feather-lite and seamless-u are best for HL dresses


----------



## lvpiggy

i'm really glad people found the lvpiggy 7-step Herve Leger zipping strategy helpful!!  Note I've added it to my sig, so no need to go back searching thru the forum for it anymore!  hope it helps!!


----------



## x joie

*laurayuki*: may I ask how much the ash and raspberry ones was on sale? I absolutely LOVE them both on you-- I just wore a black tank dress to a charity even the past weekend and have fallen back in love with HL! great haul!! your bf must've died when he saw you in them- you look amazing.


----------



## aliwishesbear

Laura if you don't mind what size is your raspberry dress?  

And LV could you tell me what size your's is?

How is the fit?


----------



## Sammyjoe

laurayuki, you look great in all of them!!!


----------



## laurayuki

Thanks everyone for allowing me to share
Btw talk about a home run... my nubra just came in woohoo








lvpiggy said:


> i'm really glad people found the lvpiggy 7-step Herve Leger zipping strategy helpful!! Note I've added it to my sig, so no need to go back searching thru the forum for it anymore! hope it helps!!


 Good idea  Ppl wil stalk you instead for instructions.. j/k! 



x joie said:


> *laurayuki*: may I ask how much the ash and raspberry ones was on sale? I absolutely LOVE them both on you-- I just wore a black tank dress to a charity even the past weekend and have fallen back in love with HL! great haul!! your bf must've died when he saw you in them- you look amazing.


 
Thanks!  They are both 60% off so i think around 540? U should try both HL stores and Max Ariza stores. 



aliwishesbear said:


> Laura if you don't mind what size is your raspberry dress?
> 
> And LV could you tell me what size your's is?
> 
> How is the fit?


 
Mine is XS  agree with lv raspberry(thicker, more stiff very true to size) Ash (a bit more flexible)


----------



## pisdapisda79

*laurayuki,* you look amazing in all of your dresses, they're all so gorgeous


----------



## lvpiggy

aliwishesbear said:


> Laura if you don't mind what size is your raspberry dress?
> 
> And LV could you tell me what size your's is?
> 
> How is the fit?


 
mine is an xxs . . . . here's a pic i had posted earlier on in the thread







def runs smaller and more difficult to put on, but worth it!


----------



## lilmissb

OMG! I just did it. I just purchased the ash one.   (waving my flag of surrender)

I think I did anyway. It took all of 5 minutes on the phone with my fave SA Melissa. I did describe the dress as ash colourblock with red trim down the bottom and the price was right.....argh!!!! Hopefully I get the right one as nothing else looks like it. 

Dammit, just when Barneys reduced their pewter Scissor Girl's!!! I guess I'm waiting for the NM sale then for them. 

Keep your fingers crossed ladies that I receive my wonderful acquisition before Christmas!!!


----------



## lil_lisa

O.P, I guess because you own so many of them, you can authenticate HL dresses?  I'm desperate for one but can't afford full retail! (still in college lol )


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I haven't seen any fakes on ebay, though some people are tricky with keyword spam.  The best deal would be to get one on sale from a boutique, though, they are cheaper than the resellers' prices on ebay.


----------



## gemibebe

*Laura*, you look amazing in your HLs!  They all look great!  but I particularly love the ash one and the cream one.

For self-zipping, that was my initial dilemma with HL as I normally live alone. *lv*'s advice is extremely useful.  Also I find that you become better and better by practice   Now I have much less difficulty than at the beginning.

Also I love Nubra!  Thank you so much *lv* for the recommendation!  It's really the best for HL!  Mine just arrived!!!

*Maryanne*, you look great in your HL!  Will definitely turning heads!  It's true that HL dress can be intimidating sometimes as it goes so tight with your body curve, however, I really think it brings out the ultimate femininity and is truly beautiful!  Apart from the New Year occasion, you can also wear it to bar, club or any parties.

Yay *lilmissb*, I'm so EXCITED for you!  Finally you got your dream dress!!!  I'm sure it'll be the right one.  Fingers crossed that it'll arrive before X'mas and can't wait for your modeling pics!!!


----------



## MASEML

If anyone is interested, Blue & Cream (www.blueandcream.com) is having a 30% off storewide sale using promo (Lamptons). They sell HL dresses and skirts. The sale is not as good as the boutiques but they have the strapless dress with navy/white stripes which is currently not on sale at the boutique or anywhere else (to my knowledge). They have XXS, XS and M in their NY and Hamptons stores. Apparently, they also price match. 

The dress is the dress that closed his Fall '08 show. The dress fits small. 

http://nymag.com/fashion/fashionshows/2008/fall/main/newyork/womenrunway/herveleger/index2.html


----------



## more_CHOOS

HL Las Vegas has some HL on sale.  I spoke to Elizabeth and she told me there were still several dress left at 60-70% off!  I just scored the ash dress.  

LV, I tried calling Preston at the SF boutique, but nobody picked up.  Anyway, I called the LV boutique and Elizabeth was really nice and even emailed me pics of the dresses.  I will try to post it later tonight.  

Anyway, HL not sure if this was posted, but HL is having a contest to win an HL Ombre dress

http://www.herveleger.com/fall2008/scripts/php/privacy.php?id=34&order=14&p=fb


----------



## laurayuki

lilmissb said:


> OMG! I just did it. I just purchased the ash one.  (waving my flag of surrender)
> 
> I think I did anyway. It took all of 5 minutes on the phone with my fave SA Melissa. I did describe the dress as ash colourblock with red trim down the bottom and the price was right.....argh!!!! Hopefully I get the right one as nothing else looks like it.
> 
> Dammit, just when Barneys reduced their pewter Scissor Girl's!!! I guess I'm waiting for the NM sale then for them.
> 
> Keep your fingers crossed ladies that I receive my wonderful acquisition before Christmas!!!


I'm so happy for you! Scissor CL would look great with it!! I bought mine on sale from saks and i love it!




gemibebe said:


> *Laura*, you look amazing in your HLs! They all look great! but I particularly love the ash one and the cream one.
> 
> For self-zipping, that was my initial dilemma with HL as I normally live alone. *lv*'s advice is extremely useful. Also I find that you become better and better by practice  Now I have much less difficulty than at the beginning.
> 
> Also I love Nubra! Thank you so much *lv* for the recommendation! It's really the best for HL! Mine just arrived!!!


 
Thanks i can manage to zip myself now.. pretty impressive how a few little tricks can change things...  


MASEML said:


> If anyone is interested, Blue & Cream (www.blueandcream.com) is having a 30% off storewide sale using promo (Lamptons). They sell HL dresses and skirts. The sale is not as good as the boutiques but they have the strapless dress with navy/white stripes which is currently not on sale at the boutique or anywhere else (to my knowledge). They have XXS, XS and M in their NY and Hamptons stores. Apparently, they also price match.
> 
> The dress is the dress that closed his Fall '08 show. The dress fits small.
> 
> http://nymag.com/fashion/fashionshows/2008/fall/main/newyork/womenrunway/herveleger/index2.html


You are such a bargain shopper I LIKE!


----------



## dreamdoll

lilmissb said:


> OMG! I just did it. I just purchased the ash one.  (waving my flag of surrender)
> 
> I think I did anyway. It took all of 5 minutes on the phone with my fave SA Melissa. I did describe the dress as ash colourblock with red trim down the bottom and the price was right.....argh!!!! Hopefully I get the right one as nothing else looks like it.
> 
> Dammit, just when Barneys reduced their pewter Scissor Girl's!!! I guess I'm waiting for the NM sale then for them.
> 
> Keep your fingers crossed ladies that I receive my wonderful acquisition before Christmas!!!


]


Congrats *lilmissb*!! Can't wait to see your modelling pics!


----------



## Maryanne007

thanks girls for all your nice comments!   I will definitely wear it for new years then, I think I will either be at a club or a fancy house party, so should be ok.  HLs are so addictive, I want more now, and I havent even worn the one I have yet!  

All you girls look great in your dresses too!


----------



## lilmissb

^Elizabeth is sooo nice! She's a great SA. I really feel bad as I keep meaning to buy something from her for all her hard work but all the dresses I seem to want either aren't in LV when I want them or they're not in my size! ARGH. Poor Elizabeth!!! I keep giving my business to someone else.


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks girls! I can't wait for it either. java, have you received your purple one yet? I've seen it on the Saks website as in stock. Only in M though.


----------



## lvpiggy

lilmissb said:


> ^Elizabeth is sooo nice! She's a great SA. I really feel bad as I keep meaning to buy something from her for all her hard work but all the dresses I seem to want either aren't in LV when I want them or they're not in my size! ARGH. Poor Elizabeth!!! I keep giving my business to someone else.


 
they can usually order the dresses in for you from the other stores . . . Orly in BH does that for me all the time


----------



## lilmissb

I think also I keep gravitating towards Melrose cos they don't charge me sales tax as I reside overseas. (YEAH!) And shipping is cheaper than other stores. Don't ask me why.


----------



## more_CHOOS

Can anyone tell me if this is real?  And does this look good on?  

http://cgi.ebay.com/Herve-Leger-Dre...ryZ63861QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## lilmissb

I've seen that style before. Search past auctions on eBay as I'm sure I've seen others like that one for sale with a model pic.


----------



## more_CHOOS

I don't have a HL boutique in Texas, so I was wondering if HL would still charge me sales tax if I order from Las Vegas.  I was told by the SA that they still charge tax because there's a BCBG here?  Is that right?  Just making sure, I just don't want to be charged for something I might not be liable for.  TIA


----------



## lil_lisa

laureenthemean said:


> ^^I haven't seen any fakes on ebay, though some people are tricky with keyword spam. The best deal would be to get one on sale from a boutique, though, they are cheaper than the resellers' prices on ebay.


 
The ones on sale at boutiques are cheaper than eBay?! Wow! Unfortunately, I live in the UK and the dresses are around £1200 (so that's like $1700?) So our sales probably wouldn't be as good as ones in the US! 

How much do they retail (full price) in the US? More than the UK I guess?

EDIT: OMG I just saw the US prices on net-a-porter!!! SO MUCH CHEAPER THAN UK! Dammmmmmniit, wish I knew someone who lived in the US lol


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yeah, they had my dress for full price a few days ago on NAP UK!  The yellow racerback one--I got it for 60% off of $990, it was around $458 after tax.


----------



## lil_lisa

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Yeah, they had my dress for full price a few days ago on NAP UK! The yellow racerback one--I got it for 60% off of $990, it was around $458 after tax.


 
$458?!? That's it, I'm booking a flight over lol! Really tempted to buy from eBay now - the prices are amazing (even if they are more expensive than sale items from boutiques, they are still a lot cheaper than UK prices)

P.S Does anyone know of any US websites that ship UK!?


----------



## lilmissb

more_CHOOS said:


> I don't have a HL boutique in Texas, so I was wondering if HL would still charge me sales tax if I order from Las Vegas.  I was told by the SA that they still charge tax because there's a BCBG here?  Is that right?  Just making sure, I just don't want to be charged for something I might not be liable for.  TIA




Unfortunately BCBG, Max Azria & Herve Leger are all the same company now. LV would charge me tax to ship to my freight forwarding company in CA as they have stores there. Funnily enough I use a shop in CA who DON'T charge me sales tax cos I'm o/s. I don't know how they do it but I  them for it!


----------



## javaboo

*lilmissb*: I didn't receive my purple dress yet. The only one I received is my black dress but I'm gonna wait til everything comes in first before taking the pictures.


----------



## lvpiggy

more_CHOOS said:


> I don't have a HL boutique in Texas, so I was wondering if HL would still charge me sales tax if I order from Las Vegas. I was told by the SA that they still charge tax because there's a BCBG here? Is that right? Just making sure, I just don't want to be charged for something I might not be liable for. TIA


 
yes, they will still charge you sales tax as HL and BCBG are owned by the same parent; if the parent or any affiliates have retail operations in your state, you will be charged sales tax


----------



## lvpiggy

lil_lisa said:


> The ones on sale at boutiques are cheaper than eBay?! Wow! Unfortunately, I live in the UK and the dresses are around £1200 (so that's like $1700?) So our sales probably wouldn't be as good as ones in the US!
> 
> How much do they retail (full price) in the US? More than the UK I guess?
> 
> EDIT: OMG I just saw the US prices on net-a-porter!!! SO MUCH CHEAPER THAN UK! Dammmmmmniit, wish I knew someone who lived in the US lol


 
ahem ahem what about us?   hehehe


----------



## javaboo

Has anyone seen this go on sale?







or this?


----------



## MASEML

javaboo said:


> *lilmissb*: I didn't receive my purple dress yet. The only one I received is my black dress but I'm gonna wait til everything comes in first before taking the pictures.



Java- when you get your purple dress let me know what you think of the fit. Did you order one size up? I ordered the dress without trying it on first and it fits smaller than the rest of my dresses in that size. It's a beautiful dress though!! 

Also it is a way lot shorter than how it looks on the Saks model - might be b/c the Saks model is wearing a bigger size so the length of the dress is longer??


----------



## lilmissb

java, I think the black paillettes are completely gone aren't they? Or maybe it's the blue one I'm thinking of??? Don't think the second one is one sale yet. I haven't heard of it being on sale.


----------



## lvpiggy

javaboo said:


> Has anyone seen this go on sale?
> 
> net-a-porter.com/images/products/32178/32178_cu_dl.jpg
> 
> or this?
> 
> bcbg.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/pBCBG1-5405669dt.jpg


 
hahaha *java* we have similar taste i see!  i have the second one . . . i believe *lilmissb *is right, the black paillettes is sold out, and sf is sold out of the second one as well . . . . those sold really quick i was told, bcbg website had them also at one point but no longer


----------



## lvpiggy

hmmm time time time for . . . modelling post! hehe . . . i was having a skinny day todae, so i figured i'd seize the moment and post another dress! *black w/leather paillettes, XXS, $1,790* -  i foresee myself getting a great deal of mileage out of this one!


----------



## dreamdoll

*LV* you look absolutely stunning!!


----------



## MASEML

LV - the dresses were made for you!


----------



## MASEML

MASEML said:


> Java- when you get your purple dress let me know what you think of the fit. Did you order one size up? I ordered the dress without trying it on first and it fits smaller than the rest of my dresses in that size. It's a beautiful dress though!!
> 
> Also it is a way lot shorter than how it looks on the Saks model - might be b/c the Saks model is wearing a bigger size so the length of the dress is longer??



Nevermind this comment, I was speaking of the other purple dress (the off the shoulder one). *Java - *I think the dress you ordered is the lighter purple halter dress. Did you get it on sale? B/c that dress has really  grown on me the more and more I look at it.


----------



## Sammyjoe

LV, you really rock these dresses!! To be honest, I have not seen anyone in this section look bad in these dresses, they all looked great!!! It shows that HL is really for everyone!!


----------



## lil_lisa

lvpiggy said:


> ahem ahem what about us?  hehehe


 
Lol, you look stunning in your dresses! In fact, it's the sight of you in your H.L that makes me wanna buy one!


----------



## MASEML

lil_lisa said:


> $458?!? That's it, I'm booking a flight over lol! Really tempted to buy from eBay now - the prices are amazing (even if they are more expensive than sale items from boutiques, they are still a lot cheaper than UK prices)
> 
> P.S Does anyone know of any US websites that ship UK!?



 Lil_lisa - have you looked at matchesfashion.com? They have that pink dress that Laura modeled for us the other day (post #960). It's on sale for 645 GBP. I think that comes out to around USD $900ish.


----------



## shockboogie

Wow! I was gone for a day or two and this thread has grown so fast!!!

Nice to see more HL addicts!!!


----------



## shockboogie

lvpiggy said:


> hmmm time time time for . . . modelling post! hehe . . . i was having a skinny day todae, so i figured i'd seize the moment and post another dress! *black w/leather paillettes, XXS, $1,790* -  i foresee myself getting a great deal of mileage out of this one!





You look great, *lvpiggy*!!!


----------



## aliwishesbear

Wow LV you look great in that pink dress!!  Laura you look awesome in all your dresses...I think we're the exact same size!  I really love the pink one..but its $1350 on net-a-porter.  Anyone seen it on sale?

LV: I've heard Nubra has problems sticking when you sweat, is that true?  I was always afraid of wearing it clubbing or dancing because I thought it would fall off.


----------



## arireyes

That's what I was afraid of with nubra too.  I always wear my HL out at night.


----------



## laureenthemean

Oooh, leather paillettes, how innovative!  Love it, lvpiggy!  

lil_lisa, if you call the boutiques, they will ship internationally, but I'm not sure how much shipping and customs would cost.


----------



## cuteangel7777

everyone look soo pretty!
*LV* i am sure u are gonna get a lot of milage of that dress too! its so gorgeous on you!! haha i am a silent reader of all your threads, i m in love with your new croc and all the CLs too..
I have been a silent reader here for pretty long cause even though love the dresses, i dont know if i will look good in them.. until i found this one 





I fall in love!! Do u think it will look okay on me? i usually wear a 0 but i always have to problems with have a lot of cleavage, my boobs are around C~D range..i once had (well i still do but they arent with me) one xxs but i dont wear it that much because of the cleavage..soo any suggestion on that? ( i know it sounds stupid to ask without a dress on~) 

*Laura.. *Dear, you look gorgeous in all! Its just perfect on you! I was wondering where u got the dress? How much was it (if u dont mind?) and do u think they still have it or *does anyone know where i can get this dress?

Thanks in advance!
*


----------



## laurayuki

lv YOU LOOOK SMOOOKIN'   i love the back... very attracted to any shiny material



lvpiggy said:


> hmmm time time time for . . . modelling post! hehe . . . i was having a skinny day todae, so i figured i'd seize the moment and post another dress! *black w/leather paillettes, XXS, $1,790* - i foresee myself getting a great deal of mileage out of this one!


 

it's on sale at HL stores and Maz Ariza for 60% off  i know i was lusting after it at saks and almost pulled the trigger till my bf literally dragged me away from the register... but now i got it and i'm sooo happy!

I don't have problem with Nubra and sweat. obviously if you were to jump in a pool there might be some issues but other wise it's good and plus the HL dress is so tight that nothing is gonna fall out  




aliwishesbear said:


> Wow LV you look great in that pink dress!! Laura you look awesome in all your dresses...I think we're the exact same size! I really love the pink one..but its $1350 on net-a-porter. Anyone seen it on sale?
> 
> LV: I've heard Nubra has problems sticking when you sweat, is that true? I was always afraid of wearing it clubbing or dancing because I thought it would fall off.


 
Thanks cuteangel!  These dress were on sale at the HL boutique and Max Ariza stores... the Ash/raspberry one was 60% off so around 540 and the white/red dress was 40% off 
You should try the michigan boutique because they have a lot of sizes left. 
I can't see your picture but if you point to the look number from HL website I'm sure I can tell you if it's on sale or not.



cuteangel7777 said:


> *Laura.. *Dear, you look gorgeous in all! Its just perfect on you! I was wondering where u got the dress? How much was it (if u dont mind?) and do u think they still have it or *does anyone know where i can get this dress?*
> 
> *Thanks in advance!*


----------



## lilmissb

OMG *lv!* You rock that dress. I did notice that dress and wondered what it looked like on. FABULOUS! I really like that one. Congrats!


----------



## MASEML

Check out this dress from the Spring 09 runway collection. 

http://blogs.wsj.com/runway/2008/12/18/max-azria-the-three-shows-must-go-on/


----------



## luxlover

LVPiggy, you got the leather paillettes dress!

omg, you bought this dress too!! you should have told me. Preston never tells me what you buy >_<. I hope you dont mind we have a few similar dresses...


----------



## luxlover

lvpiggy said:


> so I've noticed recently that there is some *major* overlap between the CL-H-HL fans . . . anyone have a guess why that is?  for example, *luxlover* and i discovered we actually got into CL around the same time, and we bought our first pairs of CLs in the same month!!! (we didn't know each other at the time, of course)



hahaha well we might have gotten in to CL at the same time, but you are definitely the one to blame for getting me into HL's... lol


----------



## more_CHOOS

OMG LV, you look so HOT in that dress!  I love the Leather and Paillette combo!  I love the back of the dress!!!!


----------



## gemibebe

*lv*, you definitely look HOT!!!  The dress is really edgy yet classic.  You look FAB in all your HLs!  Oh yes, I'm so in love with your shoes as well!


----------



## luxlover

Where do you ladies normally wear your HL dresses to? I love the fit of the dress, but I sometimes feel the dress are very sexy and its not exactly elegant enough for the opera or dinner..??


----------



## shockboogie

^^I've worn my HLs out to dinner with the family


----------



## lmiller4

anyone have a problem with getting a hole in their skirt where the banding is? i recently tried on my skirt (which i have never worn) and i saw a 1" hole where the skirt had lost its stitching. because its been several months they refuse to return it so now i have to have a seamstress sew it..


----------



## javaboo

MASEML said:


> Java- when you get your purple dress let me know what you think of the fit. Did you order one size up? I ordered the dress without trying it on first and it fits smaller than the rest of my dresses in that size. It's a beautiful dress though!!
> 
> Also it is a way lot shorter than how it looks on the Saks model - might be b/c the Saks model is wearing a bigger size so the length of the dress is longer??



*MASEML*: I got one size up from my regular size. The SA said that this style ran way smaller than the rest of the fall dresses.

*lilmissb*: The black paillettes is still available on NAP for full price (none in my size though) but I was just wondering if any of you ladies seen the black on sale. I saw one on eBay for a little bit less so maybe they got it with the $200 off?

*lvpiggy*: Yep, I think we do! I'm really liking the back of the ash paillettes. How did you find the sizing for the dress? Love your new HL and shoes!


----------



## gemibebe

*Lux*, HL dress can be very versatile depending on the style you choose.  I actually wear some of my HLs to work and it's quite appropriate even though I even work in a rather conservative environment where people don't have much fashion sense

I also think it can definitely fit occasions such as concert or dinner, but of course some of them are so sexy that it's the best for bars, clubbing, party, etc.

*lmiller4*, sorry to hear that you has a hole where the banding is.  As HL is said to be hand-stitched, it may be possible that sometimes the thread may be loose, etc.  Fingers crossed that your seamstress will fix it perfectly!


----------



## javaboo

For those who own this dress, what bra do you use under it? The chest area is pretty low cut and I don't like to go without one. Is there any suggestions?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Maybe you could use the U bra, or whatever it's called, from VS?  The middle of the bra dips down really low.


----------



## lil_lisa

laureenthemean said:


> Oooh, leather paillettes, how innovative! Love it, lvpiggy!
> 
> lil_lisa, if you call the boutiques, they will ship internationally, but I'm not sure how much shipping and customs would cost.


 
Really? That's good to know, thank you! How would I find out what they had in stock though? If I phoned up, would they go to the trouble of letting me know what they had in stock/what they had in my size?!

MASEML, thanks for the tip about matchesfashion.com!


----------



## gemibebe

I remember that some time ago, someone was looking for this dress:






Just noticed that Saks is having it in XS and XXS now.

*Java*, thanks to lv's recommendation, Nubra is the best to wear under your HLs.  They're strapless and fit perfectly well with your bust.  They can even make cleavages, really quite amazing product 

*lil-lisa*, most of the stores won't ship internationally.  The only few stores that agree to ship has very high shipping cost: I used to get a quote of around $120   You can either ask them to ship to someone you know in US (I've had the dresses shipped to my friends there) or you can use a forwarding company.  I can PM you the details if you want.  

The stores that I have called are all quite nice in providing stock info.  One suggestion is to check the lookbook (if you don't have one you can use their website: www.herveleger.com) to identify the dresses you want, then let them know the number of the look or you can describe how the dress looks like.  Usually I ask for their email address and send the picture of the dress for confirmation.  So you can be sure that it's the exact dress you want


----------



## jpeltz1




----------



## gemibebe

They have the black paillettes on the bcbg website at full price.


----------



## BrooklynGirl1

Hello,  You look great in all those dresses, I especially like the first one and if you have a special occasion the champagne colored one.  Then again, you don't need a special occasion, they look so well on you, just put them on!  I hope you got them on sale to get sooo many.  Do share where you bought them.  I want to get in a little better shape ( and a lttle color ) and buy one next spring- summer.  I also want the white gucci bathing suit Rhianna is wearing in their ads.  Any thoughts?

You look fab!
Joy





laurayuki said:


> Thanks everyone for allowing me to share
> Btw talk about a home run... my nubra just came in woohoo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea  Ppl wil stalk you instead for instructions.. j/k!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  They are both 60% off so i think around 540? U should try both HL stores and Max Ariza stores.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is XS  agree with lv raspberry(thicker, more stiff very true to size) Ash (a bit more flexible)


----------



## lvpiggy

aliwishesbear said:


> LV: I've heard Nubra has problems sticking when you sweat, is that true? I was always afraid of wearing it clubbing or dancing because I thought it would fall off.


 
actually that's one of the reasons i always feel HL and nubra go perfectly together . . . the HL dress is so fitted, once you get it on, it sorta holds the nubra in place!  hehehe  . . . i've had a couple issues with other dresses due to the nubra losing stickiness, but it never happened with HL, they're like mutually reinforcing, KWIM?


----------



## lvpiggy

*cuteangel777*, they have this dress @ the SF store still, in XXS and one other, either XS or S . . . . call them!!!  it's even on sale!  i'm a 32C and i love this dress, it's def. got cleavage, but it's not trashy looking, plus the straps can be shortened if you find it too low cut (^(oo)^)  it's even on sale!!!! 60% off i think!

ps - hehehe "silent reader" you are so cute!!!    hopefully we hear from you again soon with a pic of you wearing the ash dress??



cuteangel7777 said:


> everyone look soo pretty!
> *LV* i am sure u are gonna get a lot of milage of that dress too! its so gorgeous on you!! haha i am a silent reader of all your threads, i m in love with your new croc and all the CLs too..
> I have been a silent reader here for pretty long cause even though love the dresses, i dont know if i will look good in them.. until i found this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fall in love!! Do u think it will look okay on me? i usually wear a 0 but i always have to problems with have a lot of cleavage, my boobs are around C~D range..i once had (well i still do but they arent with me) one xxs but i dont wear it that much because of the cleavage..soo any suggestion on that? ( i know it sounds stupid to ask without a dress on~)
> 
> *Laura.. *Dear, you look gorgeous in all! Its just perfect on you! I was wondering where u got the dress? How much was it (if u dont mind?) and do u think they still have it or *does anyone know where i can get this dress?*
> 
> *Thanks in advance!*


----------



## lvpiggy

nubra has one called the "seamless U" which is what i wore with it, didn't have issues . . . .check out the "vegas all nighter round II" album on my FB, there's a lot of pix from diff angles in there 



javaboo said:


> For those who own this dress, what bra do you use under it? The chest area is pretty low cut and I don't like to go without one. Is there any suggestions?


----------



## laurayuki

*Javaboo* I would use the Nubra, they won't show  
*BrooklynGirl1* Yep I def got all of them on sale  You should check the HL store and Max Ariza stores frequently for sale items. The Michigan somerset store is very nice


----------



## exquisite09

Ultimo.com has a pink HL for $499 + there's a coupon in D&S (HH08) for 25% off!

http://www.ultimo.com/product.asp?lt=c&catid=10929&pfid=ULT00366


----------



## lilmissb

gemibebe said:


> I remember that some time ago, someone was looking for this dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just noticed that Saks is having it in XS and XXS now.



I was! But they don't have S or M


----------



## javaboo

lilmissb said:


> I was! But they don't have S or M



They have a M in stock now. I thought you got the grey one at Intermix?


----------



## lilmissb

Oooh...nah can't do it as I just bought the ash one. Very naughty of me to even buy that one as I'm a strict budget for December. It was lv that got the grey one. I'd love to see how they fit.


----------



## javaboo

Thanks guys for the advice on the U shape NuBra. I have a NuBra but didn't try it yet but I'll go see if I can find that U shape one locally.


----------



## peachi521

Just found this thread... I love it 

I've been a huge fan of HL dresses since... forever!  lol.  Love their shape, style, everything.  I also think they are pretty classic looking...  I remember seeing my first HL back in the 90s on the "big supermodels" of the day! 

So I JUST purchased my first HL... I got it from a HL boutique... over 70% off retail!  For the past two years, I've been telling myself that if I spotted an authentic HL for under $300 in my size, I would nab it, no questions asked... a week ago, I got lucky 

btw they had tons of dresses on sale in the store... 40-70% off retail.  So check out your local HL boutique! 










Pics of the dress attached


----------



## lilmissb

That's incredible! Love your dress.


----------



## luxlover

peachi521 said:


> Just found this thread... I love it
> 
> I've been a huge fan of HL dresses since... forever!  lol.  Love their shape, style, everything.  I also think they are pretty classic looking...  I remember seeing my first HL back in the 90s on the "big supermodels" of the day!
> 
> So I JUST purchased my first HL... I got it from a HL boutique... over 70% off retail!  For the past two years, I've been telling myself that if I spotted an authentic HL for under $300 in my size, I would nab it, no questions asked... a week ago, I got lucky
> 
> btw they had tons of dresses on sale in the store... 40-70% off retail.  So check out your local HL boutique!
> 
> View attachment 624708
> 
> 
> View attachment 624709
> 
> 
> View attachment 624710
> 
> 
> Pics of the dress attached



very pretty dress. I love the color 

which HL boutique did you buy the dress from? I asked the SF store about the 70% discount yesterday and my SA told me that the entire corporation was only doing 60% max right now??


----------



## lilmissb

Hmm, I would be interested in know too as I got mine 60% off too not 70%.


----------



## laureenthemean

peachi, it looks great on you!


----------



## dreamdoll

*peachi*, you look great! and wow at 70% off, amazing!


----------



## peachi521

luxlover said:


> very pretty dress. I love the color
> 
> which HL boutique did you buy the dress from? I asked the SF store about the 70% discount yesterday and my SA told me that the entire corporation was only doing 60% max right now??




Thanks everyone!  I'm so in love with this dress   Now I just need a pair of CL black patent leather platform peeps or architeks and somewhere to wear it lol!

I got the dress from the HL boutique in Beverly Hills.  The SA there was amazing.  I didn't get her contact info/name and apparently they are not picking up the phone as my friend tried to call over there to buy a dress and received no response.  However, if you're in the area, you should definitely stop in.  She was incredibly helpful and nice.  

The rack was 40-60% off (big sign hanging over the dresses).  As I was looking through the dresses, the SA came over and asked me if I wanted to try any on.  I grabbed a whole bunch and then noticed that there were some imperfections (as most end of season sale dresses usually have... nothing major or even noticeable).  The SA caught me examining them and said she could take an extra percentage off for any of the sale dresses as long as I didn't mind final sale.  After trying on the dress, I happily agreed. 

If you end up going to the store, there was another dress in an XXS and a green version in XXS and XS.  This was exactly one week ago though, so I don't know if they have any left.

I know it's not standard policy (or even polite... perhaps even  rude?) but with my high end dresses, shoes, and bags, I examine them like I am looking under a microscope.  I can't tell you how many times SAs have seen me doing this and offered 10-15% extra off (the Off Fifth and NM Last Call in my area do it off jump and just ask as you are checking out).  I usually ship my items as well which means no sales tax (I have no idea why this is...).  Sorry if my initial post caused any confusion!

Hope that helps!


----------



## laurayuki

Peachie you look fabulous! i love that one.. i think i saw Catherine Zeta wore it before and the red is just gorgeous


----------



## luxlover

thanks for the info peachi. all herve leger dresses are final sale anyways and I will keep that in mind for next time. 70% off is awesome!! congrats!


----------



## lil_lisa

peachi521 said:


> Just found this thread... I love it
> 
> I've been a huge fan of HL dresses since... forever! lol. Love their shape, style, everything. I also think they are pretty classic looking... I remember seeing my first HL back in the 90s on the "big supermodels" of the day!
> 
> So I JUST purchased my first HL... I got it from a HL boutique... over 70% off retail! For the past two years, I've been telling myself that if I spotted an authentic HL for under $300 in my size, I would nab it, no questions asked... a week ago, I got lucky
> 
> btw they had tons of dresses on sale in the store... 40-70% off retail. So check out your local HL boutique!
> 
> View attachment 624708
> 
> 
> View attachment 624709
> 
> 
> View attachment 624710
> 
> 
> Pics of the dress attached


 
You look absolutely stunning! I'm actually green with envy that you can all get some amazing deals on HL sale items! And  I totally agree with your thinking - if I saw a HL that cheap, I would buy it too, no q's asked! $300 dollars is an amazing price!  No way would you get a designer dress for that price in the UK! Even on sale in the UK, HL is too expensive for me so I'd pay up to $600 for one, definitely!


----------



## Maryanne007

has anyone ever been to the HL in NYC?  is there anything left in their sale sections?  or is completely rummaged through?  thanks!


----------



## MASEML

Maryanne007 said:


> has anyone ever been to the HL in NYC?  is there anything left in their sale sections?  or is completely rummaged through?  thanks!



Hi Maryanne,

I was there a couple of Saturdays ago. They had a pretty decent collection between 40-60% off. I'd call them to see what they have left unless you live in NYC.


----------



## laurayuki

*Maryanne*, They have a decent collection, a lot of xxs left. they can also find your size in other stores.  I would also suggest the Max Ariza store in Michigan which has great sizing options if you know exactly what you want


----------



## caterpillar

i tried on several dresses over the weekend (first time trying on their dresses!) and i will say that they aren't really for people with boobage. i wear a 30d and i felt like they were being smooshed in the most unflattering shape. even the bf wasn't pleased, lol.


----------



## meganfm

Do HL dresses accentuate curves in a good or bad way?  I see lots of very slim girls here looking fantastically curvy in these dresses, however I am quite pear shaped (I'm usually an XS on top, but I wear a size 29/30 jean) and I have larger thighs.  Honestly, would these dresses just look horrible on someone with my body type?


----------



## lilmissb

*meganfm* - scroll through the thread, you'll see all our modelling pics. I'm not exactly teeny tiny!


----------



## peachi521

imo they are extremely flattering on many body shapes.

For the person who asked about sizes... Khloe Kardashian wears Herve Leger a lot and she always looks really good.  On her blog she mentioned once that she wore a size 30/31 in Joe's Jeans.  Another time Kim mentioned that Khloe wears about a size 8/10.  Can't remember how tall she is... I think between 5'8-5'10.  


allwomenstalk.com/wp-content/thumbs/49901.jpg

The first time I tried on a HL dress it looked terrible on me - wrong style (strapless) and wrong size.  The second time I tried one on... again, it looked terrible.  But then the SA came over and adjusted it and it looked fabulous.  She straightened out the skirt and made sure the dress was situated correctly on my shoulders and then zipped/hooked it in the back properly.  It made a huge difference.  

I think the key is finding an appropriate style and size and trying it on with assistance.  I usually size down 1 dress size and avoid strapless styles.  I look for styles with a classic shape that hits just above the knee and nips in at the waist.


----------



## sailornep5

Hurry girls - navy Diane Lane HL is 50% off at Bloomingdales ($488):
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catal...AdID=11527&PageID=13321*1*24*Herve+Leger*-1*1


----------



## Maryanne007

thanks for the advice girls! ill be heading over to the store sometime this weekend, maybe after xmas they will mark down more?  who knows - here's hoping!


----------



## laureenthemean

caterpillar said:


> i tried on several dresses over the weekend (first time trying on their dresses!) and i will say that they aren't really for people with boobage. i wear a 30d and i felt like they were being smooshed in the most unflattering shape. even the bf wasn't pleased, lol.



I really think you just tried on the wrong styles.  You should always avoid anything with a lot of detailing on the bust.  If KK can fit her big butt and boobs into an HL dress and look good, so can you.


----------



## laureenthemean

peachi521 said:


> imo they are extremely flattering on many body shapes.
> 
> For the person who asked about sizes... Khloe Kardashian wears Herve Leger a lot and she always looks really good.  On her blog she mentioned once that she wore a size 30/31 in Joe's Jeans.  Another time Kim mentioned that Khloe wears about a size 8/10.  Can't remember how tall she is... I think between 5'8-5'10.



KK wears XS in HL.


----------



## laurayuki

*meganfm,* Kim wears a lot of HL stuff.. in xs too!


----------



## lvpiggy

laurayuki said:


> *meganfm,* Kim wears a lot of HL stuff.. in xs too!


 


i have a couple in XS!!


----------



## javaboo

I've actually seen Kim IRL at Vegas and she was really pretty. She her figure seems pretty proportional to me. I mean she has curves but its not as big as how it looks in the photos. She's pretty short though, like around my height 5'3" or something but really really pretty.


----------



## MASEML

Alright ladies - are you ready for the next store to have the latest sale on HL dresses?? 
Found out that tomorrow, Intermix is planning to markdown the following dresses in their stores (maybe online too?): 

http://www.intermixonline.com/p2p/s...yword=herve+leger&sortby=newArrivals&page=all

- ombre mock turtleneck v back dress
- one shoulder bandage dress
- cap sleeve empire dress in blush  (<-- this is stunning. I have this on hold for tomo)
- mock turtleneck chevron bandage dress
- colorblock tank dress (prolly going to the 3rd markdown?)

Ready for the BONUS??? If you purchase 3 items in the store, it is an additional 25% off!!! So just get 2 cheap tanks for $20 to get the additional 25% off


----------



## lvpiggy

bored @ work, figured i'd post a couple of recent "in action" shots . . .


----------



## lvpiggy

^^ the other person in the right-hand pic is *luxlover!!  *didn't kno if she wanted her pic posted up in public so i figured better safe than sorry


----------



## laureenthemean

Oooh, it looks like she's wearing an HL too!  That dress goes great with your gray pythons!


----------



## lilmissb

*MASEML* - which intermix store did you call? I love the lilac blush v neck but it's not been on sale ANYWHERE! That and the ash colourblock are my faves of the fall 08 collection.


----------



## laureenthemean

javaboo said:


> I've actually seen Kim IRL at Vegas and she was really pretty. She her figure seems pretty proportional to me. I mean she has curves but its not as big as how it looks in the photos. She's pretty short though, like around my height 5'3" or something but really really pretty.



Oh, I hope you don't think I meant what I said in a bad way!  Just kind of joking.  I think she's gorgeous, and I wouldn't mind having her proportions myself!


----------



## MASEML

lilmissb said:


> *MASEML* - which intermix store did you call? I love the lilac blush v neck but it's not been on sale ANYWHERE! That and the ash colourblock are my faves of the fall 08 collection.



Hi Lilmissb - I called the Intermix on Madison and 5th. Madison had XXS only (but he said that they both were damaged) and I went to the store on 5th. They have one more in the lilac blush...not sure of the size. I think it was an XXS. 

But - they can do a store locator search for you. It is on sale for $699 and if you buy 2 other things that are on sale, it ends up being $524.25.


----------



## javaboo

laureenthemean said:


> Oh, I hope you don't think I meant what I said in a bad way!  Just kind of joking.  I think she's gorgeous, and I wouldn't mind having her proportions myself!



Nono Laureen I didn't take it in a bad way.   I do agree that in the pictures she does look really big in some areas but some how when I saw her I was  she's quite pretty! I don't know how she ended up like that in the photos.


----------



## lvpiggy

laureenthemean said:


> Oooh, it looks like she's wearing an HL too! That dress goes great with your gray pythons!


 
good eye *laureen*!!

btw - for anyone who's interested, 2 xxs ash colourblocks, 1 xxs pink ombre strapless and one m pink ombre strapless left @ sf for 60% off


----------



## Shopalicious

Hey LV do u happen to have pics of the pink ombre strapless.. ??


----------



## luxlover

lvpiggy said:


> good eye *laureen*!!
> 
> btw - for anyone who's interested, 2 xxs ash colourblocks, 1 xxs pink ombre strapless and one m pink ombre strapless left @ sf for 60% off



HAHHAHAA you went back into HL again today!! LOL. We were just there yesterday!!!


----------



## whoops

I just recently bought my very first Herve Leger dress, the lovely raspberry one, after lusting after one for far too long. I got home and find myself confused as to how to correctly store the dress. Is it better to store it in a drawer folded or is it better to hang it? Because the dress is so heavy i'm hesitant to hang it up for fear that it will stretch the dress. How do you ladies store your Herve Leger dresses?


----------



## more_CHOOS

I finally received my HL Ash dress today.  I was so excited to get to wear it for this weekend, but it's too small!  I purchased it in sz XS, but I guess I will need a S instead. THis style run small?  Luckily for me Elizabeth at the HL boutique in LV said she can locate a S for me and will ship it out immediately!


----------



## lvpiggy

Shopalicious said:


> Hey LV do u happen to have pics of the pink ombre strapless.. ??


----------



## lvpiggy

more_CHOOS said:


> I finally received my HL Ash dress today. I was so excited to get to wear it for this weekend, but it's too small! I purchased it in sz XS, but I guess I will need a S instead. THis style run small? Luckily for me Elizabeth at the HL boutique in LV said she can locate a S for me and will ship it out immediately!


 
are you positive it's too small?  have you tried the "how to wear your HL dress" instructions?  i feel like a lot of the dresses which might seem too small are actually the right size, if you put them on properly


----------



## lvpiggy

whoops said:


> I just recently bought my very first Herve Leger dress, the lovely raspberry one, after lusting after one for far too long. I got home and find myself confused as to how to correctly store the dress. Is it better to store it in a drawer folded or is it better to hang it? Because the dress is so heavy i'm hesitant to hang it up for fear that it will stretch the dress. How do you ladies store your Herve Leger dresses?


 
i hang mine - i figure if it's good enough for the boutique, it's good enough for me!


----------



## lvpiggy

luxlover said:


> HAHHAHAA you went back into HL again today!! LOL. We were just there yesterday!!!


 
wah!  not true!  i was there on monday to pick up my NYE dress!


----------



## luxlover

more_CHOOS said:


> I finally received my HL Ash dress today.  I was so excited to get to wear it for this weekend, but it's too small!  I purchased it in sz XS, but I guess I will need a S instead. THis style run small?  Luckily for me Elizabeth at the HL boutique in LV said she can locate a S for me and will ship it out immediately!



I agree with LVPiggy, I think this dress has more stretch than other styles. Try putting it on again and give it a chance to stretch. it just might work...


----------



## javaboo

Which ash color block are you referring to? I wish they had proper names for these dresses.


----------



## dreamdoll

lvpiggy said:


>


 


Hi, anyone knows how the sizing runs for this dress? And if dont mind me asking the price?

Thanks!! Merry X'mas!!


----------



## gemibebe

lvpiggy said:


> good eye *laureen*!!
> 
> btw - for anyone who's interested, 2 xxs ash colourblocks, 1 xxs pink ombre strapless and one m pink ombre strapless left @ sf for 60% off



*LV*, the pink ombre strapless is also 60% off?

Also when can we see your NYE dress modeling pics?


----------



## lilmissb

I notice resort 09 on the HL website, is it instore now?


----------



## lilmissb

Oooh lv, I agree with gemibebe, modelling shots of the nye dress please???!!!!


----------



## gemibebe

*more_CHOOS*, is the ash color block dress you mentioned the one LV models on page 73?  I think this dress is quite true to size.  I'm wearing XS for HL and XS for that dress fits me perfectly though I admit it's a little bit tighter than a normal XS, but totally manageable.  While the raspberry color block dress runs small and I will need a S instead.


----------



## lilmissb

*gemibebe* - where's your modelling shots of your new buys? hey???


----------



## gemibebe

*lilmissb*, as far as I know it seems that they've received the following dresses.  They have the signature tank dress in fuchsia color as well:











BTW, I wonder if anyone knows the following styles will come in the fuchsia and silver grey color combination like the one worn by Tinsley?


----------



## gemibebe

lilmissb said:


> *gemibebe* - where's your modelling shots of your new buys? hey???



I'm now spending X'mas holidays out of home so the modeling pic of the ash colorblock dress will come a bit later.  And yes, Merry X'mas to you all here!!! 

Hey, I haven't seen yours yet of the same dress!!! 

I have also asked to custom-made two dresses (my first try with them for custom-made): I'd like to have the signature tank dress in red (like the red of the dress below) and I'd like to add straps to the ombre strapless mini dress (I just can't do strapless ).  I'm still waiting for their answer.


----------



## lilmissb

Oooooh, custom made dresses! What a great idea. Lemme know what they say!

Oh Merry Christmas to y'all there!


----------



## Shopalicious

lvpiggy said:


>



Thank you so much dear .. love your photoshopping skills  I am debating about this!!


----------



## more_CHOOS

GEMIBEBE, LUXLOVER:  yes, it is the Ash dress LV modeled on page 73.  I tried tugging and pulling and there is no way I can get my chest to fit the top.  DH even help me put it on and he said there was just no way he could fasten all the hooks.  My boobs looks squished and I feel as if I moved they will come spilling out the top.  But I will try agaain tonight.  I mean everything else fits fine, just the top part is a little too small for me.  

LV: what instructions are you talking about?


----------



## whoops

dreamdoll said:


> Hi, anyone knows how the sizing runs for this dress? And if dont mind me asking the price?
> 
> Thanks!! Merry X'mas!!


 
I just tried on that dress at the SF Herve Leger store last sunday. It is $1450 retail with 60% off. Tax in CA is 8.5 so probably about close to $630 after tax.

I would say is true to size. The only thing I would consider is how big your chest is because it is strapless.


----------



## melzy

Oh wow I love this dress!  Thanks for posting. So sexy!


----------



## luxlover

laureenthemean said:


> Oooh, it looks like she's wearing an HL too!  That dress goes great with your gray pythons!



haha you have a very very good eye Laureen! I'm posting the full picture now so you can take a look at our outfits. We're both wearing Herve Leger and Christian Louboutin .


----------



## lilmissb

You both look great in HL & CL luxlover! And boy do you stand out from the crowd!


----------



## luxlover

lilmissb said:


> You both look great in HL & CL luxlover! And boy do you stand out from the crowd!



haha yeah, the place we went to wasnt exactly what we expected...


----------



## laureenthemean

luxlover, I love that dress, and you look great in it!


----------



## gemibebe

Oh wow, *lux*, you and *lv* definitely stand out from the crowd!  You both look  FAB!!! 

BTW, do I spot a Balon Bleu on you?


----------



## lilmissb

*lux* - only in a good way tho!  Who wants to blend in when you're wearing HL & CL????!!!! That would surely be a crime...

edit: whoa, just saw your signature. Love the shoes. Do you have an album thread or something so I can see them close up?


----------



## gemibebe

dreamdoll said:


> Hi, anyone knows how the sizing runs for this dress? And if dont mind me asking the price?
> 
> Thanks!! Merry X'mas!!



I second what *whoops* has said: the strapless style is pretty tricky.  I personally can't make it work.

However, just a heads up that HL boutiques should be able to add straps to strapless styles.  So if you do like the dress but only worry about the strapless style, you may want to try this out.  I have asked to add straps to this dress, and I'm waiting for the reply.


----------



## luxlover

laureenthemean said:


> luxlover, I love that dress, and you look great in it!



Thanks Laureen. I love this dress too. I first saw it on Victoria Beckham and when I saw it on her I was in love. I HAD to have it.. lol my body isnt quite as nice as hers but I still like the dress =).


----------



## luxlover

lilmissb said:


> *lux* - only in a good way tho!  Who wants to blend in when you're wearing HL & CL????!!!! That would surely be a crime...
> 
> edit: whoa, just saw your signature. Love the shoes. Do you have an album thread or something so I can see them close up?



hahaa you made a very good point. No one really wants to blend in when they're wearing HL and CL's...lol. 

Thanks for the compliment on my CL's. You can check out my collection here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/luxlovers-luscious-louboutins-399565.html


----------



## Shopalicious

Hey my dear Lux.. I am loving your dress !! Is so stunning !!


----------



## laureenthemean

luxlover said:


> Thanks Laureen. I love this dress too. I first saw it on Victoria Beckham and when I saw it on her I was in love. I HAD to have it.. lol my body isnt quite as nice as hers but I still like the dress =).



Haha, I think the length on yours is better, plus you don't have that fake supertan going on, yech.  I assumed you were wearing CLs as well.


----------



## dreamdoll

*lux* and *lv* - amazing dresses!


----------



## lvpiggy

luxlover said:


> haha you have a very very good eye Laureen! I'm posting the full picture now so you can take a look at our outfits. We're both wearing Herve Leger and Christian Louboutin .


 
yayyyyyy no blotted-out faces!! 

pssst . . . . _i bought it!!! _  hehe . . . i kno, i kno, no need to state the obvious 

PS - we look super cute!


----------



## lvpiggy

more_CHOOS said:


> LV: what instructions are you talking about?


 
check out the link @ the bottom of my sig 

Couture Helpdesk! How to Put On Your Herve Leger


----------



## lvpiggy

NYE dress is @ the tailor's!!!  but modelling pix will come once i get it back for sure!


----------



## luxlover

lvpiggy said:


> yayyyyyy no blotted-out faces!!
> 
> pssst . . . . _i bought it!!! _  hehe . . . i kno, i kno, no need to state the obvious
> 
> PS - we look super cute!



hehehe you did the right thing. it was a MUST BUY. completely cute, plus you already did the right thing. you went home and thought about it carefully . so you know you're going to love it and wont regret the purchase.


----------



## LanaThaSTAR

*lv* & *lux*: You girls looked gorgeous! You guys must have gotten hit on 690363207 times that night!


----------



## lilmissb

WHAT are you talking about *lux* & *lv*??? What did you buy???


----------



## luxlover

lilmissb said:


> WHAT are you talking about *lux* & *lv*??? What did you buy???



hahaha I'm going to let Piggy reveal this one. All I will say is its gorgeous. She's in LA right now, so you ladies will have to wait until shes back for the reveal . hahaa I'm so evil...


----------



## lilmissb

^nasty!


----------



## luxlover

^^ hehehe you know what they say... all good things come to those who have patience. LOL


----------



## luxlover

When I saw this dress from the front, I totally LOVED it







[/QUOTE]

but then I saw a pic of the back....






the back looks weird to me


----------



## luxlover

nice article about the wonders of Herve Leger 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...ger-dress-thats-sexiest--pity-breathe-it.html


----------



## girlfrommoscow

Ladies you were made to rock HL and CL - you both look stunning!!! 

I went to a store here in moscow, while on vacation and saw some dresses from Herve L. Leroux - Herve Leger's actual label - not Max Azria - the dresses were soooo beautiful but too dressy, i find this label to be more clubby/ cocktail like - none the less if i had a few extra thousands i would have gotten myself the original dress )




luxlover said:


> haha you have a very very good eye Laureen! I'm posting the full picture now so you can take a look at our outfits. We're both wearing Herve Leger and Christian Louboutin .


----------



## girlfrommoscow

luxlover said:


> nice article about the wonders of Herve Leger
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...ger-dress-thats-sexiest--pity-breathe-it.html




I just read the article, personally i never found it hard to breath or eat in it, i actually felt like since everything was tightly in place i had no worries ) And nothing surely compares to HL, all those imitations are just a waste of money unless you have a perfect figure of course ) I want more Herve!!!! ))


----------



## gemibebe

*lv*, can't wait for your modeling pix of the NYE dress and the reveal of the new purchase

*lux*, I share the same feeling: I also love the design of the front much better than the back.  The back just has too many stripes, a bit like a spider web


----------



## shockboogie

Belated Merry Christmas everyone!!!

Ah... *luxlover* and *lvpiggy*... you girls look fabulous!!!! Love the HL + CL killer combo!!!!


----------



## melzy

^luxlover I agree. I do not like the back. It's kind of eh to me compared to the front.

Also I knew I recognized your purple/white dress from somewhere!


----------



## Shopalicious

Lux Purple/white dress is the same one that Victoria Beckham bought!! It is so pretty !!


----------



## LOREBUNDE

All I can say is I love all the pics of everyone!  You all look so beautiful - awesome figures!  You all even look better than the models. I had never heard of HL and had seen this thread but never checked it out.  I think I'm too old for a HL dress and don't have the body but it's nice to keep up on fashion/designers - thanks!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Lux and LV, you both look fab!!!!  Very stunning ladies!!


----------



## compulsivepurse

OK, I just made it through all 77 pages of the thread!  You all look so fabulous!  I am on a ban for a few months after Christmas.  We don't have anywhere near here that sells them so I can try them on; I will need to order online in case I have to return.  My bust is an XS, but my wasit and hips are an XXS accourding to the size chart in the Havre Leger website.  Do you think a XXS would stretch from a 31 to 32 in. bust or would that just mean I couldn't get it on under my arms?

Also, I am 5'9" - wouold I be too tall for them?  I would have for it to ride up the rear. 

I keep looking at everyone wearing the dress with their CLs and I am so jealous! I am tired of wearing my CLs with suits and jeans!


----------



## MASEML

compulsivepurse said:


> OK, I just made it through all 77 pages of the thread!  You all look so fabulous!  I am on a ban for a few months after Christmas.  We don't have anywhere near here that sells them so I can try them on; I will need to order online in case I have to return.  My bust is an XS, but my wasit and hips are an XXS accourding to the size chart in the Havre Leger website.  Do you think a XXS would stretch from a 31 to 32 in. bust or would that just mean I couldn't get it on under my arms?
> 
> Also, I am 5'9" - wouold I be too tall for them?  I would have for it to ride up the rear.
> 
> I keep looking at everyone wearing the dress with their CLs and I am so jealous! I am tired of wearing my CLs with suits and jeans!



Hi Compulsivepurse..from my recent experiences with HL dresses, I wouldn't go by the size chart listed on the HL website. Rather, I would call the boutique/store and ask for the measurements. Depending on the dress, I fit comfortably in a XXS, XS or S. Some HL dresses run smaller than others. 

Net-A-Porter is good b/c they provide the measurements for each dress they sell. 

Once you purchase your first HL dress, you'll become addicted to them!


----------



## compulsivepurse

MASEML said:


> Hi Compulsivepurse..from my recent experiences with HL dresses, I wouldn't go by the size chart listed on the HL website. Rather, I would call the boutique/store and ask for the measurements. Depending on the dress, I fit comfortably in a XXS, XS or S. Some HL dresses run smaller than others.
> 
> Net-A-Porter is good b/c they provide the measurements for each dress they sell.
> 
> Once you purchase your first HL dress, you'll become addicted to them!


 
Thanks!!

Once I save up enough I will get one, I think.  I work out a lot to keep this shape and I should treat myself to one while I can still fit into them!


----------



## MASEML

compulsivepurse said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> Once I save up enough I will get one, I think.  I work out a lot to keep this shape and I should treat myself to one while I can still fit into them!



You should totally get one as soon as you can! If you looking to buy a Fall '08 dress, they are currently on sale (40%-60% off) at the HL/Max Azria boutiques. Can't wait to see which dress you end up getting.

Everyone looks so great in HL dresses!


----------



## m1nime

Ladies, for those that are curious - I saw a store in Melbourne (aust) selling some HL dresses. They were not even current season and the price for a stripey dress was AUD$2950. Can you believe how much they mark them up here! So if you convert that in USD it is $2025.


----------



## m1nime

I just have to keep scouring ebay looking for my perfect dress.


----------



## more_CHOOS

^ wow over $2k!  Wow the markup!  Good luck!


----------



## lilmissb

m1nime said:


> Ladies, for those that are curious - I saw a store in Melbourne (aust) selling some HL dresses. They were not even current season and the price for a stripey dress was AUD$2950. Can you believe how much they mark them up here! So if you convert that in USD it is $2025.




What you need to account for is all the tax and duties they have to pay on the dresses. I know they get them wholesale but for a consumer if your purchase is more than AU$1k we get charged 17.5% duty then the shipping is added and we have to pay 10% GST on the whole amount. This can get quite hefty if you are buying 20 dresses in one lot. I think retailers don't even get the duty exempt threshold. Not sure on that one but that is why they are retailing for a lot in Oz! I personally shop in the US on sale. NEVER from Australia for HL.


----------



## lvpiggy

compulsivepurse said:


> OK, I just made it through all 77 pages of the thread! You all look so fabulous! I am on a ban for a few months after Christmas. We don't have anywhere near here that sells them so I can try them on; I will need to order online in case I have to return. My bust is an XS, but my wasit and hips are an XXS accourding to the size chart in the Havre Leger website. Do you think a XXS would stretch from a 31 to 32 in. bust or would that just mean I couldn't get it on under my arms?
> 
> Also, I am 5'9" - wouold I be too tall for them? I would have for it to ride up the rear.
> 
> I keep looking at everyone wearing the dress with their CLs and I am so jealous! I am tired of wearing my CLs with suits and jeans!


 
i agree, i think it's best so speak with the stores, as the sizing can vary quite dramatically from one style to another.  as a general rule of thumb though, i'm 32C-23-31 and my usual size is XXS, i've not had issues with the bust area


----------



## lvpiggy

luxlover said:


> When I saw this dress from the front, I totally LOVED it


 
but then I saw a pic of the back....






the back looks weird to me [/quote]

not really a fan of front either, actually . . . to me the front makes it look as if she used to have a green dress & a black one . . . but then her cat one day became displeased and shredded the green, thus forcing her to layer . . . i think it's cos the shape of the black insets on the front kinda reminds me of jeans that are torn up at the knees . . .


----------



## lvpiggy

girlfrommoscow said:


> I just read the article, personally i never found it hard to breath or eat in it, i actually felt like since everything was tightly in place i had no worries ) And nothing surely compares to HL, all those imitations are just a waste of money unless you have a perfect figure of course ) I want more Herve!!!! ))


 
hehe . . . i told *lux* i'm not physically capable of meeting her for dinner on NYE, otherwise everyone will be able to see the outline of my dinner in my stomach, due to my HL being so fitted!!


----------



## lvpiggy

intermix still has this dress discounted @ 699 in XXS and P ( wtf is P??  ohhhh maybe it's pig size!!! hehe)





and some new spring colours that miss laureen is sure to appreciate! 





$598






$780






$1250


----------



## lilmissb

Ahhhhh! My lilac blush one is on sale!!! Oh no, can't be right now. Might have to make a call to the botiques....

piggy size huh???  Go for it!

edit: I think I knew about this but christmas has addled my brain!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks for posting, lvpiggy!  I've definitely got my eye on that colorblock skirt!


----------



## Shopalicious

LV I love the new colors !! Thanks for posting !! Btw.. I just bought 3 HL dresses and now considering getting the 4th !! Hee.. they sure are addictive !! 

You and Lux are such and enabler !!


----------



## MASEML

lvpiggy said:


> intermix still has this dress discounted @ 699 in XXS and P ( wtf is P??  ohhhh maybe it's pig size!!! hehe)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LV - if you order 3 sale items from intermix (store only), it's an additional 25% off. So the blush dress comes to $525.xx if I recall correctly. The couple of stores I went to only have XXS (which prolly fits you). The waist on the P is 21 inches.


----------



## MASEML

Shopalicious said:


> LV I love the new colors !! Thanks for posting !! Btw.. I just bought 3 HL dresses and now considering getting the 4th !! Hee.. they sure are addictive !!
> 
> You and Lux are such and enabler !!



do tell us!!! Which ones did you get?


----------



## lilmissb

^And we need modelling shots!


----------



## Shopalicious

I Am a little shy and there is no one to take pics for me  !!


----------



## Shopalicious

Here are the pics of the first one  Will take pics of the second one when my New Nubra comes in  











Excuse my chubby arms !!


----------



## lilmissb

WOW!!! Very nice! Why are you so shy? You look fabulous! I don't see chubby arms. Wait till you see mine!


----------



## arireyes

It looks great, love that dress!  And if your arms aren't chubby.


----------



## more_CHOOS

^^ you look fabulous!  chubby arms?  what chubby arms?


----------



## Shopalicious

lilmissb,arireyes and more_CHOOS thank you so much for your compliments  !!


----------



## shockboogie

You look great,* Shopalicious*!


----------



## candypants1100

^i think p means petite...


----------



## basicandorganic

Wow, Shopalicious, I saw that dress on net-a-porter for the first time and it looked so bad on the mannequin! But it looks amazing on you, I wish I had bought it. 

Ladies, when do you wear your HL dresses?


----------



## laureenthemean

Shopalicious, that dress looks fab on you!  And the other ladies are right, your arms are not chubby!


----------



## MASEML

I second, third and quadruple all the comments about how great the dress looks on you shopalicious. You look great! Def don't see any chubby arms....


----------



## Sammyjoe

shopalicious, you look great!! No chubby arms in sight!!


----------



## compulsivepurse

Shopalicious, you look great!

I just looked at my bank statement and I need to hold off on buying anything for several months.  I have an aversion to paying credit card interest so I need to save up some cash.  I will enjoy looking at everyone else's purchases!


----------



## Shopalicious

*Laureen, MASEML,Sammyjoe,compulsivepurse,shockboogie* : 
Thank you so much ! Haa.. u girls are really soooo sweet  

*basicandorganic*: Thanks.. I am still trying to figure out when I am going to wear them  !! Btw, I think some boutique are still carrying the dresses  ! You should call around !!


----------



## lvpiggy

Shopalicious said:


> I Am a little shy and there is no one to take pics for me  !!


 
hehe . . . i take my own pics!  just put the camera on timer!!


----------



## lvpiggy

^^ oops, it appears i posted too soon before seeing that you had already posted a modelling set!

 i feel duty-bound to remind you of the no-disparaging-comments rule!   you look fabulous!


Shopalicious said:


> Here are the pics of the first one  Will take pics of the second one when my New Nubra comes in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse my chubby arms !!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I am in love with these dresses (especially the purple and white one Victoria Beckam was wearing). I'm going to have to wait until i stop growing before i can get one =)


----------



## Shopalicious

LVPiggy - Thanks

Hey,  I need some help here  !! I am deciding to get just one more .. I feel a little bit guilty for buying 3 dresses in a row ... but I really really want just one more.. so which one do u think I should get ? 

http://www.bcbg.com/product/zoom_bcbg.jsp?productId=3363373&sku=p5405669

or

http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3363374&cp=3370524.3370525&page=2&parentPage=family

Lux and Preston @ HL says that I should get the black one.. em.. what do u guys think??


----------



## lvpiggy

Shopalicious said:


> LVPiggy - Thanks
> 
> Hey, I need some help here  !! I am deciding to get just one more .. I feel a little bit guilty for buying 3 dresses in a row ... but I really really want just one more.. so which one do u think I should get ?
> 
> http://www.bcbg.com/product/zoom_bcbg.jsp?productId=3363373&sku=p5405669
> 
> or
> 
> http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3363374&cp=3370524.3370525&page=2&parentPage=family
> 
> Lux and Preston @ HL says that I should get the black one.. em.. what do u guys think??


 
hehehe . . . so i have both . . . . i would say, the black one is more versatile, but the ash one is more of a showstopper . . . the other thing is how self-conscious you are about your back.  if you're the type to worry about back fat, go w/the black one as the ash one with all the thin straps can tend to make your skin dent in a bit . . . . both are fantastic dresses tho, i love equally, really i would think about why you want it . . . are you going for a really unique standout look or an easy-to-wear style?


----------



## lvpiggy

here's the black one - haven't taken modelling pix w/the ash yet . . i know, i'm a slow pig, leave me alone! :shame:


----------



## arireyes

I love both of those,  but I would probably get the ash one, only because I already have a black one. If you don't have black yet though I'd get that.   So really I'm no help.


----------



## shockboogie

I'd go for the ash one because of all the detail. The black one is lovely too but then I like the back straps of the ash one more


----------



## girlfrommoscow

so Ladies, since its New Years night tonight, are we all wearing HL tonight? I know I am!!i just haven't decided for sure which one out of 2 dresses to wear, raspberry one or pink one! And Shopalicious you look amazing!!


----------



## shockboogie

^^I'm wearing my gold HL + Prada shoes + Shu Uemura Diamante falsies + Chanel 255 purse tonight












The ones I have seem to be taller than these and have more ruffles. Got it from NM


----------



## lilmissb

Happy new years ladies. It's currently 8am New years DAY and it's going to a really nice day for the beach!

Shopalicious, I would go with the black one as I really love it. But the ash one has a bit more flair.


----------



## arireyes

Those are some sick Prada's Shockboogie!!!  I'm staying home with the family tonight, maybe I should put on an HL just to make myself feel better about it!!  
I will be in Orlando next week though and I'm hoping there's somewhere I can wear them there.


----------



## MASEML

I'm wearing the strapless navy and white dress that just arrived! It's a hot dress. Will post pics in a few days when I am back from my trip. 

Hope everyone has a happy new year! We'll all be hot wearing HL wherever we are! Trust me! My bf just saw me for the first time in a HL and he said so.   Happy New Year!


----------



## javaboo

Happy New Years everyone! I won't be wearing HL tonight because we're not going to a party or anything.


----------



## luxlover

So how many ladies wore HL for your NYE party?


----------



## lvpiggy

finally, after much delay . . . .


----------



## lilmissb

WOW! Fabulous lv!!!! You literally took my breath away. LOL. Where'd you go? 

Didn't wear my HLs as we had a beach theme. My ash one has only just left the states and I ordered mid Dec!!! Argh.


----------



## shockboogie

oh *lvpiggy*! you look amazing!!! love that dress on you!!!


----------



## shockboogie

luxlover said:


> So how many ladies wore HL for your NYE party?



Here's a pic from last night's festivities at my family's NYE bash - my DH and I!


----------



## m1nime

*lvpiggy* - That dress is stunning, its a real show stopper alright!

*shockboogie *- You and DH make such a gorgeous couple. My DH would love his cardigan! Dress looks sensational.


----------



## javaboo

*lvpiggy*: Love the NYE dress, did you have to get it hemmed?

*shockboogie*: Thats a great picture of you and your DH!


----------



## lilmissb

*shockboogie* you look so glam! That's such a cute pic of you and your DH.


----------



## x joie

*lvpiggy*: You look like a princess! I am stunned. Where did you end up going? (I'm in the Bay Area as well so just curious..) That dress is just perfection...... yowza. 

*shockboogie*: Omg, you look gorgeous! Seriously, I'm super jealous of your body. Your DH is a lucky guy!


----------



## foxycleopatra

lvpiggy, you've just SHUT IT DOWN (in the words of Rachel Zoe lol) once again.  What a couture-like piece!  Your dress and the way you put that look together is fitting enough for the Oscars!  I actually really like Camo Pigalles paired with that gown b/c it's something totally unexpected and refreshing. And as you know I continue to lust after that Le Baiser du Dragon pendant.

Is that dress still available for sale in the current collection?  And if you don't mind me asking, how tall are you?  I'm trying to gauge whether that dress could work with my frame.


----------



## girlfrommoscow

wooow
lvpiggy - you look like you just stepped off the runway - what an outfit!! I bet you were in the center of everyones attention that night!
shockboogie - you are guys are such a beautiful couple! i love how you paired the tights with the dress - it looks so unigue!!! 
i will post my pic as soon as i find a wire for my camera!


----------



## shockboogie

*m1nime, javaboo, lilmissb, xjoie, girlfrommoscow* - thanks for your kind words, ladies!

*m1nime* - my DH was hesitant to wear that cardigan at first because he isn't used to cardigans but then i got it for him and told him that he should try "something new" and so his outfit can somewhat match my outfit too since our "couple" theme for the evening was gold and green tones. heehee! your DH should check out Barneys. that's wear i got his cardigan. they have tons of nice stuff for men there. 

*x joie* - ah! i'm the lucky one because i got my DH he's the sweetest and kindest person ever. i'm jealous of HIS body. he never gains any weight! i need to start shedding a few or else we might end up looking like the number 10 beside each other! 

*girlfrommoscow* - it's freezing here in MI that i needed to wear some tights to keep me warm. since i was wearing my "ruffled and winged" Pradas, i decided to mix some more Prada influence via the black lace to my ensemble. i tried solid tights with this dress but it looked horrible so i had to find another way to somewhat shield me from the cold. it's fun to try mixing and matching with HLs though


----------



## dreamdoll

*LV* - totally glamourous!!

*shockboogie* - you look stunning in the gold! and you look great with DH!


----------



## gemibebe

*lv*, your NYE look is impeccable and stunning!!!  You totally rock the runway look!  Now I can totally imagine a HL wedding gown 

*shockboogie,* you and your DH make such a nice couple and I love your matching looks! 

*girlfrommoscow*, looking forward to your pic!


----------



## melzy

Herve Leger on sale at Intermix!

http://www.intermixonline.com/produ...leeve+empire+bandage+dress.do?sortby=ourPicks

http://www.intermixonline.com/product/sale/dresses/boatneck+ombre+bandage+dress.do?sortby=ourPicks

http://www.intermixonline.com/produ...one+shoulder+bandage+dress.do?sortby=ourPicks


----------



## melzy

lvpiggy, What an absolutely stunning dress. You look amazing!! I love love your shoes too.

shockboogie, You and your DH are so cute and I love the modeling shots you posted earlier. You should consider doing print ads.


----------



## luxlover

LVPiggy and I spent NYE together and we both wore HL dresses. I also have an HL coat on, LVPiggy is wearing a Maz Azria coat (everything we wore was from the same company...hahaha).

The NYE party was held at the AT&T SF Giants Stadium in the clubhouses. It was an interesting location for a NYE party.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^You guys both look so good!  I love your jacket.


----------



## luxlover

Thanks Laureen! I love the jacket too! I love the kimono inspired sleeve design and I like how you can dress it up with a HL dress, or you can achieve a more toned down look with jeans.


----------



## lilmissb

Both of you look wonderful! Love the HL jacket!


----------



## dreamdoll

Wow lux and lv - you ladies look absolutely amazing!! And I love the HL jacket too - esp the kimono sleeves!


----------



## dreamdoll

*shockboogie* - love that gold HL on you! And you look good with DH!


----------



## lvpiggy

*dreamdoll, lilmissb, laureenthemean, Loves.RM, gemibebe, shockboogie, girlfrommoscow, m1nime* - thanks each and every one of you ladies for the compliments!  i wish we all could have partied together!!!  

*foxycleopatra *- you're in luck!  it's available, and it's on sale!!!  (^(oo)^)v  i'm 5' flat though, so definitely if you're taller you need to try it on.  *luxlover* tried it on and it looked totally different on her b/c the chiffon started at her hip instead of below the hip like it did for me. . . .

*x joie* - i was at the field of dreams party @ at&t park . . . rest assured i was far overdressed, but who cares? 

*javaboo* - nope!  no hemming . . . i believe it's meant to be mid-calf, not floor length though


----------



## Shopalicious

LV & Lux.. you both look stunning  !! I wish I can join u guys


----------



## Lec8504

luxlover said:


> LVPiggy and I spent NYE together and we both wore HL dresses. I also have an HL coat on, LVPiggy is wearing a Maz Azria coat (everything we wore was from the same company...hahaha).
> 
> The NYE party was held at the AT&T SF Giants Stadium in the clubhouses. It was an interesting location for a NYE party.



ok so long story but today my gf n i decided to go to the HL store at the SF union square location, and we meet a really really nice SA there, and he was asking us how did we find out about HL and I told him that we both go on the purseforum and there's a thread on there about HL and that particularly we were inspired by one of the poster on there (LVPiggy), and she has tons of HL dresses!  He was asking us to describe her, and we did, and he said a name, but i forgot :/  Anyways, he was saying to us, that he has a client that matches that profile n that he went to her NYE party and that she wore the exact dress that LVPiggy did and that her friend wore a dress that looks exactly like what you wore luxlover!  So right when I got home, I check this thread and see your post, so it was you guys that he was talking about 

Anyways, I've been mainly lurking in this thread since I didn't think/want to spend that much $$ on a dress (but on a bag i can spend much more..which is weird..i know...) but he showed us the dresses that were on sale and omg!!  I'm so excited!  Especially since one of the dresses that's on sale is the dress that I've been lusting after.  I'm going to make an apointment with him and then hopefully Ill have at least one HL dress by next week!


----------



## girlfrommoscow

*lvpiggy and luxlover* i am in awe on how classy your both look!! And those coats are so yummy!! i saw the short coat on NAP but decided against it, since it gets very cold both in Moscow and Toronto and i wont use it as much i finally found a way to get some pictures on the computer, here are 2 pics of me and my SO and just me on New Years night) i shoudnt have eaten that much, but this vacation so far has been all about food...i am going to suffer a lot when i get home to toronto lol


----------



## shockboogie

Here's a few more "holiday herve moments".

Christmas Day dinner at my sister's house: (had to wear a shawl as it is freezing here in MI)







New Year's Eve with my dear mum + my favorite Prada "dumpling" shoes


----------



## shockboogie

*dreamdoll, gemibebe, Loves.RM* - thanks again lovelies!

*Loves.RM* - aw, thanks i wish i had the time and the "youth" to do print ads again. i think i've gotten too old and gained too much weight to get back into serious stuff like that again.

*luxlover* - oh dear! i tried that "kimono" coat at my HL and its TDF!!! you look so wonderful and so couture in it!

*girlfrommoscow* - love the color of your HL on you! 

*lvpiggy* - i wore a Max Azia wool coat last NYE too! it would be great if all of us HL lovers celebrated NYE together. it would be such a blast i'm sure! you look great as usual, hun!:okay:


----------



## LavenderIce

rocky--you and your mother are beautiful!  You are stunning in each and everyone of your HLs.

lvpiggy and lux--Love your HLs and CLs!  So cute to have an outfit buddy IRL.

moscow--Looks like you had a ball on NYE!  Rightfully so in that gorgeous dress.


----------



## lvpiggy

Lec8504 said:


> ok so long story but today my gf n i decided to go to the HL store at the SF union square location, and we meet a really really nice SA there, and he was asking us how did we find out about HL and I told him that we both go on the purseforum and there's a thread on there about HL and that particularly we were inspired by one of the poster on there (LVPiggy), and she has tons of HL dresses! He was asking us to describe her, and we did, and he said a name, but i forgot :/ Anyways, he was saying to us, that he has a client that matches that profile n that he went to her NYE party and that she wore the exact dress that LVPiggy did and that her friend wore a dress that looks exactly like what you wore luxlover! So right when I got home, I check this thread and see your post, so it was you guys that he was talking about
> 
> Anyways, I've been mainly lurking in this thread since I didn't think/want to spend that much $$ on a dress (but on a bag i can spend much more..which is weird..i know...) but he showed us the dresses that were on sale and omg!! I'm so excited! Especially since one of the dresses that's on sale is the dress that I've been lusting after. I'm going to make an apointment with him and then hopefully Ill have at least one HL dress by next week!


 
hahahaha looks like you met our SA Preston!  he's totally hilarious, we had a fun time with him on NYE 

don't forget to post some modelling pix when you get your dress!! oh, and welcome to the addiction


----------



## lvpiggy

girlfrommoscow said:


> *lvpiggy and luxlover* i am in awe on how classy your both look!! And those coats are so yummy!! i saw the short coat on NAP but decided against it, since it gets very cold both in Moscow and Toronto and i wont use it as much i finally found a way to get some pictures on the computer, here are 2 pics of me and my SO and just me on New Years night) i shoudnt have eaten that much, but this vacation so far has been all about food...i am going to suffer a lot when i get home to toronto lol


wow this dress looks stunning on you!!  very sexy!  i had bought one, but i returned it as i just couldn't get it to fit properly on me . . . .


----------



## lvpiggy

LavenderIce said:


> rocky--you and your mother are beautiful! You are stunning in each and everyone of your HLs.
> 
> lvpiggy and lux--Love your HLs and CLs! So cute to have an outfit buddy IRL.
> 
> moscow--Looks like you had a ball on NYE! Rightfully so in that gorgeous dress.


 
hehehe having an outfit buddy IRL is AWESOME!  i think *lux* and i were somehow separated at birth . . . fraternal shopping twins, cos we always like the same thing, but with subtle differentiations like colour or size    unfortunately, i think we are both poorer now that we are shopping buddies


----------



## luxlover

lvpiggy said:


> hehehe having an outfit buddy IRL is AWESOME!  i think *lux* and i were somehow separated at birth . . . fraternal shopping twins, cos we always like the same thing, but with subtle differentiations like colour or size    unfortunately, i think we are both poorer now that we are shopping buddies



hahaha tell me about it.... LOL

though, I must admit its awesome having a fraternal shopping twin. LVpiggy is the ultimate enabler . She's horrible hahahaa.


----------



## luxlover

girlfrommoscow said:


> *lvpiggy and luxlover* i am in awe on how classy your both look!! And those coats are so yummy!! i saw the short coat on NAP but decided against it, since it gets very cold both in Moscow and Toronto and i wont use it as much i finally found a way to get some pictures on the computer, here are 2 pics of me and my SO and just me on New Years night) i shoudnt have eaten that much, but this vacation so far has been all about food...i am going to suffer a lot when i get home to toronto lol



this dress looks hot on you!! gorgeous fit. now you're making me consider a red HL.....


----------



## luxlover

Lec8504, haha yup you definitely met our SA Preston. He's a fun guy to work with. =)

shockboogie, you should go back and get the jacket at HL now. I bought the jacket when it was only 40% =(, and now its at 60% off. Super good deal for a couture item. I love your HL navy blue with the rose skirt btw. Super cute and sexy. 

Thank you to everyone who left a comment. All of you ladies are so sweet.


----------



## laureenthemean

girlfrommoscow, you look fantastic!  Love the color.

Preston is such a nice guy!  I feel bad that I haven't bought anything from him yet b/c he emails me all the time, but I'm trying to wait until I've lost some weight.


----------



## lilmissb

*shockboogie*, you always look fantastic! Love the pics of you and your mum.

*girlfrommoscow* - WOW!!! That dress does a LOT for your fantastic figure!!! Good choice of dress for NYE.


----------



## roussel

I just happened to stop by the HL store in SF and I did meet Preston!  He is so helpful, I really like him.  He let me try on a couple of dresses but I didn't really like them, well more like how I look in them  , inspired me to lose more weight!  There were still a good selection of 60% off dresses but unfortunately I didn't have time to try more dresses because we were picking up a friend from the airport and we were running late.  Someday, maybe I will get my first HL...  I really enjoy looking at your pics ladies!  Keep them coming!


----------



## roussel

everyone else looks good in their HL dresses!
lvpiggy and luxlover, you two look like you have great parties together wearing your HLs!  you two look so good, i am so jealous.
shockboogie love that pic of you and your mom! being gorgeous runs in the family eh. of course you and your DH look cute together! love the HL dresses

anyone know if the regular sleveless dress went on sale? this one?


----------



## girlfrommoscow

Thank you everyone for your kind comments!!
I got this dress at NAP for an amazing sale - it also has a real cool strip in the back!! Makes the dress even more unique!
I was told it was not a good idea to wear red for New Year since its the year of the BUll but the dress fits me better at this moment than the raspberry one, which i am planning to wear to a club here in moscow!) So for me it was all about getting the bull angry being covered in all red lol)))


----------



## envyme

girlfrommoscow said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind comments!!
> I got this dress at NAP for an amazing sale - it also has a real cool strip in the back!! Makes the dress even more unique!
> I was told it was not a good idea to wear red for New Year since its the year of the BUll but the dress fits me better at this moment than the raspberry one, which i am planning to wear to a club here in moscow!) So for me it was all about getting the bull angry being covered in all red lol)))



Your dress is fantastic and the food looks yummy!!


----------



## javaboo

*girlformmoscow*: I have that dress too but in black. You look fabulous in it! I think I find it more tighter and form fitting than the rest of my HL dresses.


----------



## lilmissb

Is there any way I could get a tailor to take in a HL dress for me? Oh and to take a band out. Is this what you got done lv? I love a dress but I can only find it in S and I need it in XS and it's too long.


----------



## lvpiggy

laureenthemean said:


> girlfrommoscow, you look fantastic! Love the color.
> 
> Preston is such a nice guy! I feel bad that I haven't bought anything from him yet b/c he emails me all the time, but I'm trying to wait until I've lost some weight.


 

hehe *laureen* he actually mentioned you on NYE!  i totally forgot until you just mentioned him!  i think he's going to have a whole tpf crew of clients by the end of this season!


----------



## lvpiggy

lilmissb said:


> Is there any way I could get a tailor to take in a HL dress for me? Oh and to take a band out. Is this what you got done lv? I love a dress but I can only find it in S and I need it in XS and it's too long.


 
hmmmm i don't know about taking a band out . . . . . isn't the band sort of part of the weave of the fabric . . . ?  the only thing i've ever had done on any of my HLs was to shorten the straps, and that was only for those ones where the strap is already a visibly separate piece of fabric, so they just detach and reattach in a different spot . . . 

i would imagine you can probably get it taken in at the side seams, but yes, the band thing would worry me a bit . . .


----------



## laureenthemean

lilmissb said:


> Is there any way I could get a tailor to take in a HL dress for me? Oh and to take a band out. Is this what you got done lv? I love a dress but I can only find it in S and I need it in XS and it's too long.



It never hurts to ask.  I think HL does customize its dresses by removing bands.  I know someone was selling a dress on ebay once that she had taken in.


----------



## lilmissb

Hmmm...thanks guys. I think I'll think about it some more before I make any rash movements. Yeah, didn't know if the band thing would be viable. Meh!


----------



## arireyes

yeah, my sa said they take the bands out to shorten them, you just have to get a taylor that know what they are doing with HL


----------



## gemibebe

Wow,* lv and lux*, you girls rock!  You both look gorgeous and it seems that you had great fun on the NYE!  Lux, I love your coat, totally chic and couture-looking! 

*girlfrommoscow*, that red dress looks fabulous on you!  You definitely made the best presentations of this dress!  I used to order it as well but returned it in the end: I love the color and the overall style, but the neckline at the back doesn't work for me.

*shockboogie*, what a beautiful family!  Love the matching looks of you and your DH, and wow, the picture of you and your mom leaves me speechless


----------



## gemibebe

*lilmissb*, the HL stores can take the band out for you, so I think a real good tailor can do that as well.  Personally I will feel more assured if I leave the job to the HL boutique as they definitely know their dresses better.  Which dress you're thinking on shortening?


----------



## lilmissb

The zip front one. I'm undecided about getting it. I had it in white but want it in blue.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^What about dying the white one?


----------



## lilmissb

^Already sold it unfortunately. It seemed to be a little too big too and at that stage I didn't know that you could actually adjust HL's. Maybe I should have held onto it. Oh well!


----------



## MASEML

HL ladies - I've finally got my act together and can make my debut with the likes of all of you gorgeous ladies in your HL dresses! And my oh my you ladies all look really really good. I want all of your dresses. 

(Warning: apparently when taking the photos, my hands were unsteady, angled and the lighting was off. Clearly, I should have taken photography in hs but decidedly didn't)


View attachment 636304






And now that my family (that stayed with me for 3 weeks) has left and I've also returned from my brief New Year's vacation, I will model/post my other HL dresses soon too....


----------



## more_CHOOS

Hi ladies, I purchased an HL dress on eBay recently and the seller failed to mention that straps on the dress had frayed and that it appeared to have ripped in half and re-sewn together.  (pics to come)  Is this fixable?  Should I just suck it up?  It really bothers me, but I got it for a good deal (I think-$250), so I'm not sure what to do.  Return it?  Get a partial refund?  If decide to ask for a refund, how much should I ask for?  Please advise.


----------



## more_CHOOS

by the way EVERYONE looks great in the NYE's HL's!!!!


----------



## gsulaw

I am thinking about purchasing the black version of this dress, but I have never tried on an HL dress before.  I normally wear size XS/2 in BCBG, Nicole Miller, and Express, and I can't fit into the 0 at BCBG.  Would I fit a size XXS in this dress?  Or should I get the XS?  I have broad shoulders, but a small 24" waist.

See http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...885&clickid=cat_leftnav_txt&parentPage=family





girlfrommoscow said:


> *lvpiggy and luxlover* i am in awe on how classy your both look!! And those coats are so yummy!! i saw the short coat on NAP but decided against it, since it gets very cold both in Moscow and Toronto and i wont use it as much i finally found a way to get some pictures on the computer, here are 2 pics of me and my SO and just me on New Years night) i shoudnt have eaten that much, but this vacation so far has been all about food...i am going to suffer a lot when i get home to toronto lol


----------



## lilmissb

*MASEML *- Wow! I love that dress on you!!! Congrats, can't wait to se your others.
*
more_CHOOS* - Hmmm, hard one. I don't like that they've not mentioned it but then again they may not have mentioned it as they didn't consider it severe enough to warrant listing. Who knows. The price is ok but if it's old and not in good condition then maybe you should say something. Depends I guess on how disappointed you are in it and how they listed it. If they said in "perfect" condition then def. Not much help am I?


----------



## MASEML

more_CHOOS - So sorry to hear about your strap issue. I've never purchased anything from ebay so I don't know the "rules". 

I definitely don't think you should suck it up. You still paid money under the assumption you would be getting a dress in good condition. Are you able to get a refund from the seller (sometimes I think sellers offer refunds if you aren't satisfied)? 

My suggestion (and this is purely from reading what others have posted on tpf) is to ask for a full refund including shipping costs (if you are willing to part with the dress) but if you LOVE the dress and are okay with the fraying, ask for a partial refund (and I'd estimate it at the cost of having the strap fixed). If the seller doesn't agree to your terms, you should report the seller to Ebay and post a negative rating. IMO the seller should always disclose defects of any kind so that the buyer is fully informed of the  purchase/sale agreement they are contracting into. 

As for getting straps fixed....I'm sure it is possible but the question is where will the tailor get identical fabric? 

Goodluck! Let us know what you decide and how it goes...


----------



## MASEML

lilmissb said:


> *MASEML *- Wow! I love that dress on you!!! Congrats, can't wait to se your others.
> *
> 
> 
> Lilmissb = what a relief to finally the club!!!  I love looking at everyone's modeling pics. Makes me want to purchase every dress that all of you own!*


----------



## lilmissb

At least you live close by though! I have to wait for nearly 2-3 weeks before I can lay my hands on them cos I live on the other side of the world!!!   My ash colourblock should be arriving tomorrow or the next day as it's passed customs...YEA!!!!


----------



## javaboo

Ok, so here is me in the black dress. Sorry for the crappy qaulity I it was easier for me to take them with my camera phone because the flash on the camera would have killed the picture. 

I'll do the rest later because I don't have PS on this computer and its a pain to edit everything.

I find this dress more tighter than my other dresses.


----------



## lilmissb

Holy guacamole java! You look fantastic in that dress!!!! I need one of those for sure!

Side note: How do you find your phone? Is it a HTC touch diamond or pro or something like that??? Considering getting one.


----------



## javaboo

Its a little laggy when you have too many apps and pictures on it. The interface is not fast enough but there is a patch for it. My friend just changed hers to an iPhone because she installed so many apps on it it was hanging/crashing. The camera is ok only 3MP but doesn't have flash, the nokia n82 (5.0mp camera with a good flash - can take pictures in the dark) was better but that crashed on me too. 

Thanks *lilmiss *for the kind comment! I pinged you by the way about your red shoes.


----------



## MASEML

Lilmiss - I know....the anticipation of waiting for your shipments must be really really difficult! I know what that's like - I grew up in Canada and back then (approx. 17 yrs ago) ordering from the states took about 2-3 weeks. I think that's changed now though... 

Anyway 0 I can't wait to see your ash dress! I've seen it in the stores and was tempted to try it on but thankfully, they didn't have my size. 


Javaboo, you look great!! What does the dress look like in the back? I don't think I've seen your new dress yet in the non-HL boutiques. I love it! Looks like I'll have to make a trip to the boutique soon...


----------



## MASEML

Hope this is okay to post here?? (if not, my apologies) - but I wanted the HL ladies of this thread to have the first opportunity before announcing it to the Saks Return/Hold thread readers. 

I ordered 2 of the gold foil HL dresses and plan to return one of them back to Saks (either late this week/early next week) if my friend doesn't want to take it. I can ask the SA to hold it for you if my friend doesn't want the dress.

They are both in size M (that is the only size I could get my hands on during the Saks frenzy). I need to get the dress taken in, which the HL boutique's tailor assured me he can do for me.

It's brand new - got it 2 weeks ago. Saks marked down the dress even more after xmas which is why I bought it again and in a couple of days will have 2 of the same dress. The post-xmas price was $278 (orig $1450). 

The dress looks like this: 

http://www.intermixonline.com/produ...keyword=herve+leger&sortby=newArrivals&page=1


----------



## tunder53

Maseml--that dress looks fantastic on you


----------



## Sammyjoe

lvpiggy and luxlover and Shock, my goodness you ladies sure know what is what!!!! You all look sooo good!!! The way you wear these HL is just top notch!!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

MASEML and Javaboo - wonderful dresses ladies!!! They fit you both perfectly!!!!


----------



## pinkmitsy4

MASEML said:


> Hope this is okay to post here?? (if not, my apologies) - but I wanted the HL ladies of this thread to have the first opportunity before announcing it to the Saks Return/Hold thread readers.
> 
> I ordered 2 of the gold foil HL dresses and plan to return one of them back to Saks (either late this week/early next week) if my friend doesn't want to take it. I can ask the SA to hold it for you if my friend doesn't want the dress.
> 
> They are both in size M (that is the only size I could get my hands on during the Saks frenzy). I need to get the dress taken in, which the HL boutique's tailor assured me he can do for me.
> 
> It's brand new - got it 2 weeks ago. Saks marked down the dress even more after xmas which is why I bought it again and in a couple of days will have 2 of the same dress. The post-xmas price was $278 (orig $1450).
> 
> The dress looks like this:
> 
> http://www.intermixonline.com/produ...keyword=herve+leger&sortby=newArrivals&page=1



This link didn't seem to work for me! Got it to work now....Great dress. So pretty!


----------



## Shopalicious

Masemil, Java and shock !! You all loook stunning in the dress  !!


----------



## MASEML

Sammyjoe said:


> MASEML and Javaboo - wonderful dresses ladies!!! They fit you both perfectly!!!!



Thanks Tunder54, Sammyjoe and Shopalicious for the compliments. I'll post more pics of my other dresses soon. 

This thread is really addicting...everytime I see modeling pics it makes me really want the dress (ahem, LVPiggy, Lux, Shock, Java, Shopalicious).


----------



## dreamdoll

*Maseml*, *java* - you both look fantastic!!!

I'm so excited, my ash dress just arrived!! Thanks *Shock* for your help!


----------



## dreamdoll

MASEML said:


> Hope this is okay to post here?? (if not, my apologies) - but I wanted the HL ladies of this thread to have the first opportunity before announcing it to the Saks Return/Hold thread readers.
> 
> I ordered 2 of the gold foil HL dresses and plan to return one of them back to Saks (either late this week/early next week) if my friend doesn't want to take it. I can ask the SA to hold it for you if my friend doesn't want the dress.
> 
> They are both in size M (that is the only size I could get my hands on during the Saks frenzy). I need to get the dress taken in, which the HL boutique's tailor assured me he can do for me.
> 
> It's brand new - got it 2 weeks ago. Saks marked down the dress even more after xmas which is why I bought it again and in a couple of days will have 2 of the same dress. The post-xmas price was $278 (orig $1450).
> 
> The dress looks like this:
> 
> http://www.intermixonline.com/produ...keyword=herve+leger&sortby=newArrivals&page=1


 

I've sent you a pm! Thanks!


----------



## Sammyjoe

girl from moscow you rocked your red dress!!


----------



## shockboogie

*LavenderIce,  lilmissb, roussel, gemibebe, Sammyjoe, Shopalicious, MASEML, dreamdoll - *thank you!!! im trying to convince my mum to get an HL dress for herself too and sign up on TPF as well so maybe she can join our little HL group here

*dreamdoll* - i'm glad to be of help. enjoy your dress and dont forget to post photos!


----------



## roussel

javaboo said:


> Ok, so here is me in the black dress. Sorry for the crappy qaulity I it was easier for me to take them with my camera phone because the flash on the camera would have killed the picture.
> 
> I'll do the rest later because I don't have PS on this computer and its a pain to edit everything.
> 
> I find this dress more tighter than my other dresses.



Love this dress on you!  Did this one go on sale too?


----------



## gsulaw

Javaboo, what size is your black dress?  It fits you really well.  I'm thinking about buying the same dress, and we have similar body type.


----------



## shockboogie

You look great in that black dress, *javaboo*!!!


----------



## MASEML

dreamdoll said:


> *Maseml*, *java* - you both look fantastic!!!
> 
> I'm so excited, my ash dress just arrived!! Thanks *Shock* for your help!



modeling pics please.....


----------



## lilmissb

*MASEML* - how does the gold fit in respect to the other dresses? Does it run normal big or small? *Shockboogie* can you chip in too? That price is almost too good to resist!!!!


----------



## shockboogie

It runs TTS for me (XS) but I can zip it up myself with ease in a few seconds only - so maybe it's just a teeny bit bigger but it's comfy


----------



## shockboogie

Hey lovelies!

I found this:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446191827&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492631267&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1231186822261&ev19=1:1

Saks has it for $184! Rouge in size M!


----------



## lilmissb

Whoa! Bargain but it'd be too big for me. Sounds like the gold one would be too. Drats.

*gemibebe* - from the other thread I take it you got the special orders appproved??? Tell us all!!!


----------



## laurayuki

hi guys i'm back from vaca and nice to see some fabulous pictures!! everyone looks so nice... 

I brought some HL dresses to wear but my mom decided that it was a bit too much for China LOL maybe next time


----------



## roussel

shockboogie said:


> Hey lovelies!
> 
> I found this:
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1231186822261&ev19=1:1
> 
> Saks has it for $184! Rouge in size M!



Why oh why did I miss this?  It is the perfect size...


----------



## MASEML

lilmissb said:


> *MASEML* - how does the gold fit in respect to the other dresses? Does it run normal big or small? *Shockboogie* can you chip in too? That price is almost too good to resist!!!!



Actually I have no idea how the dress should fit. It's too big on me   I'm going to have it taken in.  Shock will be able to give you the best answer.


----------



## arireyes

wow what a deal!!  I hope someone here got it!


----------



## javaboo

Thank you *MASEML*, *sammyjoe*, *dreamdoll*, *Shopalicious*, *shockboogie*!

*gsulaw*: It is a size xxs but I usually wear a size 0 in BCBG stuff.


----------



## more_CHOOS

Wow Java, you look great!  The dress really fits you well!!!

Anyway, so I've decided to ask for a refund, let's see what the seller has to say since she stated in her auction NO REFUNDS.


----------



## may3545

Herve Leger at San Francisco at the Westfield mall has tons of HL dresses for 40-60% off! I got my first one with a matching cashmere sweater! I'm soooo thrilled and want more but am on a ban (see my signature?) If you want my SA's info, feel free to PM me. 

I plan to wear this dress for my birthday in Vegas (two months away), and a friend's bachelorette in June. I'm going to get my money's worth!


----------



## lvpiggy

MASEML said:


> HL ladies - I've finally got my act together and can make my debut with the likes of all of you gorgeous ladies in your HL dresses! And my oh my you ladies all look really really good. I want all of your dresses.
> 
> (Warning: apparently when taking the photos, my hands were unsteady, angled and the lighting was off. Clearly, I should have taken photography in hs but decidedly didn't)
> 
> 
> View attachment 636304
> 
> 
> View attachment 636303
> 
> 
> 
> And now that my family (that stayed with me for 3 weeks) has left and I've also returned from my brief New Year's vacation, I will model/post my other HL dresses soon too....


 
 love it!! you look fabulous!! can't wait for the others!


----------



## lvpiggy

omg!!!  that does *not* look right!!! i would return it for sure!! was this mentioned anywhere in the listing??



more_CHOOS said:


> Hi ladies, I purchased an HL dress on eBay recently and the seller failed to mention that straps on the dress had frayed and that it appeared to have ripped in half and re-sewn together. (pics to come) Is this fixable? Should I just suck it up? It really bothers me, but I got it for a good deal (I think-$250), so I'm not sure what to do. Return it? Get a partial refund? If decide to ask for a refund, how much should I ask for? Please advise.


----------



## lvpiggy

ohhhhhh hot hot hot!!  i like!  i tried this dress, i looked like a dumpling!  hahahaha pork dumplings 



javaboo said:


> Ok, so here is me in the black dress. Sorry for the crappy qaulity I it was easier for me to take them with my camera phone because the flash on the camera would have killed the picture.
> 
> I'll do the rest later because I don't have PS on this computer and its a pain to edit everything.
> 
> I find this dress more tighter than my other dresses.


----------



## lilmissb

^You??? look like a dumpling??? In what planet* lv*?


----------



## caterpillar

lvpiggy - you look AMAZING in the new year's dress!


----------



## more_CHOOS

This was the listing...I don't think it even mentions the straps...it says that it's in excellent never worn condition 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=190275229587


----------



## javaboo

*roussel*: Sorry forgot to answer you earlier but I got it on eBay cuz the stores didn't have it on sale yet. I was thinking this was my go to black dress. Its not too revealing.

*MASEML*: The back has a dark purple strip running down it. You can't really see it with my camera phone pictures though.


----------



## HerveLegerSA

Hey Ladies,

This is Preston.......I am here to help.


----------



## laureenthemean

javaboo, is your black one the same as the one that shock posted?
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1231186822261&ev19=1:1

You look fantastic, btw!  

MASEML, that dress is gorgeous on you!


----------



## Sammyjoe

HerveLegerSA said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> This is Preston.......I am here to help.


 
Wow, this is LV's and Lux advisor!!! Direct source to HL!!
Welcome Preston!


----------



## lilmissb

Hi Preston! Welcome to tPF!!! You'll be able to see us model out dresses


----------



## lilmissb

I want that dress now* java*!!!


----------



## javaboo

Yep Laureen its the same one but black! See here:
http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...885&clickid=cat_leftnav_txt&parentPage=family


----------



## lilmissb

HELP peoples! I badly want the lilac blush v-neck as it's my other HG Fall dress but it's not on sale anywhere yet! The only place was Intermix and they didn't have it in S. I notice this listing has come up on eBay. Argh! Should I take it???? Or will the sales at the boutiques be better?

http://cgi.ebay.com/HERVE-LEGER-MIN...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## mdfashionista

They look wonderful on you!  I can't wait to purchase mine!


----------



## may3545

Welcome Preston! You rock!


----------



## roussel

^^ Yay Preston is here!  

Thanks Javaboo, you are right that black dress is perfect, not too revealing.


----------



## Shopalicious

HerveLegerSA said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> This is Preston.......I am here to help.



Hey Preston !! Welcome and thank u sooo much for everything !!


----------



## Shopalicious

shockboogie said:


> Hey lovelies!
> 
> I found this:
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446191827&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492631267&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1231186822261&ev19=1:1
> 
> Saks has it for $184! Rouge in size M!



That is such a great deal !! too bad I miss out on it  !!


----------



## shockboogie

HerveLegerSA said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> This is Preston.......I am here to help.





Hello there Preston!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

Hey there Preston! Welcome to the fun!


----------



## HerveLegerSA

xxxxxx


----------



## HerveLegerSA

Thanks Laureen, I am still holding my breathe for your HL dress requests.  haha........


----------



## gemibebe

*MASEML* and *java*, wow, you look BEAUTIFUL in both your HLs!!! 

*lilmissb*, I'm still waiting for the reply from the boutique regarding my custom-made requests. My SA was on vacation for the holidays.  Will def. let you know once I get the confirmation!

*lv*, dumpling may be the last thing we can associate with you! 

Wow, *Preston*, the star SA! Welcome to the fun!  By the way, do you know when the SS09 will arrive in boutiques?  I'm so impatient for my dream dress!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

Sorry for my lack of purchases, Preston!  I'm just trying to lose some weight first...


----------



## gemibebe

Hi ladies, I'll join the modeling pic frenzy   Here is my ash colorblocked dress:


----------



## laureenthemean

gemibebe, that's the best one on you yet!  Are those Open Clics I see?


----------



## pearlisthegurl

gemibebe said:


> Hi ladies, I'll join the modeling pic frenzy   Here is my ash colorblocked dress:



SO gorgeous, its stunning


----------



## lilmissb

*gemibebe!* I hope mine looks as good as yours does on you!!!! I should have mine at lunchtime but won't be able to post modelling shots until I get home in 9 hours! Can't wait though!


----------



## pinkmitsy4

Gemibebe--I love that dress..the whole outfit looks amazing!
Lilmissb- You must be so excited to get it.  I'm sure you'll look great in it too!


----------



## arireyes

HerveLegerSA said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> No more Saks, Intermix, Bloom, Vegas or Online shopping.  You have Preston


yay!! great to have you here!!  This may mean more trouble for DH's credit card lol!!


----------



## arireyes

Gemibebe your dress looks great!!


----------



## HerveLegerSA

hey i know where u can find the skirt


----------



## gemibebe

Thanks *Laureen* for the compliments! It is by far my favorite dress, perhaps until my beloved lemonade one from SS09 comes... Yes, those are Open Clics.  You clearly see all the influence of tPF on me 

Yay *lilmiss*b, I'm so excited for you!  I'm sure the dress will look GREAT on you!  Can't wait for the modeling pics!

Thanks *pearlisthegurl, pinkmitsy4, arireyes*!  You ladies are so sweet


----------



## gemibebe

Oh yes *lilmissb*, about your HG light lilac dress: the dress looks divine IRL.  I used to try it in a boutique here, however, my problem with the dress is that when I tried the size XS (my usual size), there's no way that I could zip up (even with the help of two SAs).  But when I size up to S, then the bust area is too big.  So no chance for me  You might want to double check about the size with the SA when you purchase.


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks for the tip gemibebe! Maybe by the time I get it I may have lost my 2-3 kilos and I'll fit it!!! Hahahahaha


----------



## may3545

gemibebe! omg omg that dress is phenomenal on you!


----------



## MASEML

Gemibebe - love your dress! It's fits you perfectly! Love your shoes too (I've got the same ones!)


----------



## roussel

Hey girls what do you think of this dress?  Anyone own this and can show modeling pics pls?  I like that it is reversible, you can wear 2 ways.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I like that dress, but it is very low if you wear the zipper in the front.


----------



## HerveLegerSA

laureenthemean said:


> Sorry for my lack of purchases, Preston!  I'm just trying to lose some weight first...


OK, Laureen.  Keep going...........


----------



## HerveLegerSA

arireyes said:


> yay!! great to have you here!!  This may mean more trouble for DH's credit card lol!!


Hey Ladies,

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HerveLegerSA

gemibebe said:


> *MASEML* and *java*, wow, you look BEAUTIFUL in both your HLs!!!
> 
> *lilmissb*, I'm still waiting for the reply from the boutique regarding my custom-made requests. My SA was on vacation for the holidays.  Will def. let you know once I get the confirmation!
> 
> *lv*, dumpling may be the last thing we can associate with you!
> 
> Wow, *Preston*, the star SA! Welcome to the fun!  By the way, do you know when the SS09 will arrive in boutiques?  I'm so impatient for my dream dress!!!



xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LavenderIce

roussel said:


> Hey girls what do you think of this dress? Anyone own this and can show modeling pics pls? I like that it is reversible, you can wear 2 ways.


 
I tried that dress on at Saks in SF.  It looked awful on me.    I know that my HLs need color blocking to accentuate my waist.  I look like a cow in solids.


----------



## arireyes

Wish me luck, that I don't lose my luggage!!  I'm taking my HL's to Orando with me in the morning.  Now I just hope I have somewhere to wear them.  If not, then oh well I will be overdressed!


----------



## laureenthemean

LavenderIce is totally exaggerating!  I thought that zip-up looked great on her.

Have fun, ari!


----------



## tresjoliex

You ladies look so wonderful!

Still waiting for SS09 to pick up my first!


----------



## lilmissb

*Ari* - enjoy and I hope you get to wear your HL's!!! 

The zip front dresses are hot but I like last season ones better ie. the one I got in white and the one Nicole from PCD and Amy Smart wore in magenta (without cap sleeves).

Still waiting on my delivery....

Hey Preston, does the lilac blush dress I like (#42 I think) fit smaller than the ash colourblock (#5)?


----------



## arnott

girlfrommoscow said:


> *lvpiggy and luxlover* i am in awe on how classy your both look!! And those coats are so yummy!! i saw the short coat on NAP but decided against it, since it gets very cold both in Moscow and Toronto and i wont use it as much i finally found a way to get some pictures on the computer, here are 2 pics of me and my SO and just me on New Years night) i shoudnt have eaten that much, but this vacation so far has been all about food...i am going to suffer a lot when i get home to toronto lol


 
That looks sooo hot on you!  I've been looking for a red dress for a long time.  I saw this dress on the BCBG site, the only thing I wasn't sure of is how the dress is a different colour where the zipper is.  How do you find it?


----------



## lilmissb

Got my dress!!!  can't wait to get home and try it on!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

Yay, exciting!


----------



## arnott

I'm a size 8 in my BCBG dress, anyone know what size that is in Herve Leger?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think that's a small or medium.  According to the HL sizing chart its medium, but you  might still be able to do a small.


----------



## MASEML

lilmissb said:


> HELP peoples! I badly want the lilac blush v-neck as it's my other HG Fall dress but it's not on sale anywhere yet! The only place was Intermix and they didn't have it in S. I notice this listing has come up on eBay. Argh! Should I take it???? Or will the sales at the boutiques be better?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/HERVE-LEGER-MIN...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318



Lilmissb - why do you need it in a S? Aren't you an XXS? I own it in an XS (P). If you want the measurements of the dress I can provide them to you so you can decide whether it will fit you?


----------



## MASEML

javaboo said:


> *roussel*: Sorry forgot to answer you earlier but I got it on eBay cuz the stores didn't have it on sale yet. I was thinking this was my go to black dress. Its not too revealing.
> 
> *MASEML*: The back has a dark purple strip running down it. You can't really see it with my camera phone pictures though.



javaboo - I am so in love with your dress. I need a new LBD too! Must go to boutique asap


----------



## lilmissb

^I'm about a US 4-6 these days so it's about a S or XS in some. lvpiggy is XXS and so is java.


----------



## shockboogie

*gemibebe -* love your ash dress and the open clics!!!


----------



## shockboogie

I know I have to take a breather from buying HLs for maybe a month since I went on an HL + CL + Prada + YSL binge from Nov to let's say just a few days ago.... but I ended up at the HL boutique yesterday when I was just supposed to stop by Crate and Barrel to shop for a new couch and ended up trying on this dress:







Just wanted to share that when I saw this on the rack, it looked quite obnoxious since it seemed "neon" but because it looked "tacky", I decided to try it on for fun! Thing is when I did, it actually looked really great! Now I can't stop thinking about it and want to buy it.... but I know I shouldn't... yet.... Argh... Just wanted to vent out my frustration and let you girls know that neon aint a bad thing at all  

I ended up passing by HL again this evening after work with DH but had to really stop myself from walking in and purchasing that dress.... especially after I just spent a ton at C and B..... I can't believe I chose a couch over the HL.... haaaay.....


----------



## lilmissb

^shockboogie, you'll have someone to sit now though!!! You wouldn't want anyone sitting on you when you're wearing HL now would you??


----------



## lee88

Hi Preston!

When are you getting the Spring '09 collection in?  There are a couple dresses I'm dying to get!  I may have to stop purchasing from the Vegas store!


----------



## shockboogie

^^That's true! Heehee! Well thing is we really didn't need a new couch since our couch now is great BUT I had this "great" idea of redesigning our entire living room... Yes, I am a bit crazy as my DH says... so it's either new "somewhat impulse buy" couch or "impulse buy" HL... but then DH reminds me that I havent even worn all my HLs out yet so a couch "might" be better.... and it would better match the new sound system he's getting for our home. Eh.... I think I need a raise at work... haha!


----------



## HerveLegerSA

lee88 said:


> Hi Preston!
> 
> When are you getting the Spring '09 collection in?  There are a couple dresses I'm dying to get!  I may have to stop purchasing from the Vegas store!




*xxxxxxx
read our rules!*


----------



## javaboo

*lilmiss: *Can't wait to see you modeling pictures! What size do you normally get in the HL dresses? 

This is my guess for the sizes:
xxs : 0-2, xs: 2-4, s: 4-6, m: 6-8, l: 8-10

*shock*: I thought your avatar was a picture of Mandy Moore with dyed hair or doing a promo for something. I didn't realize it was you til I saw it on your website!


----------



## shockboogie

hey *javaboo*! heehee! that's funny because a mom of a friend of mine said the same thing but then i never got it - maybe it's the expression? or my small eyes? well... i guess i should take it as a compliment i wish i was as tall as Mandy though.... that would be sweet


----------



## roussel

LavenderIce said:


> I tried that dress on at Saks in SF. It looked awful on me.  I know that my HLs need color blocking to accentuate my waist. I look like a cow in solids.


 
Really?  Seriously these HL dresses give me determination to lose the extra pounds.  Don't you think the stripe down the middle makes you look thinner though?   I think I may have to wait until I lose more weight.


----------



## HerveLegerSA

roussel said:


> Really?  Seriously these HL dresses give me determination to lose the extra pounds.  Don't you think the stripe down the middle makes you look thinner though?   I think I may have to wait until I lose more weight.


Hey Roussel,  I really think u look just fine.  The green one and the ash one will look amazing on you.  Believe me........


----------



## may3545

I must agree with Preston. I always thought the dresses wouldn't work and when I tried them on, even my two friends who were with me were stunned at how well it fits and shapes my body. I kept hearing "What a nice a$$" from them in a loving way. And I'm usually a lumpy and round girl... so this dress does do wonders haha.

So it's definitely something worth getting!


----------



## lilmissb

Okie dokie! Here is a modelling shot of me in my fave dress of all time. *

shock* - I need a raise at work too to support this habit!!! LOL....

The dress is a great fit but nowhere near as tight as people say HL should be. It actually wrinkles a bit on my back, its not flat. Should it be? Must be my little tummy! I can actually do this dress up myself! I also find that I don't need to wear a bra under this dress.

I apologise for the dirty, dirty mirror. I'm working on getting a better pic!

So, if I fit this in S I would be able to fit the lilac blush v-neck in S??? Preston? gemibebe?


----------



## HerveLegerSA

lilmissb said:


> Okie dokie! Here is a modelling shot of me in my fave dress of all time. *
> 
> shock* - I need a raise at work too to support this habit!!! LOL....
> 
> The dress is a great fit but nowhere near as tight as people say HL should be. It actually wrinkles a bit on my back, its not flat. Should it be? Must be my little tummy! I can actually do this dress up myself! I also find that I don't need to wear a bra under this dress.
> 
> I apologise for the dirty, dirty mirror. I'm working on getting a better pic!
> 
> So, if I fit this in S I would be able to fit the lilac blush v-neck in S??? Preston? gemibebe?


lilmissb, the dress looks amazing on you. I wish you got it from me...........No bra needed for HL dresses, please.........You are so S in HL dress.

May, you are not lumpy at all.  You look great when i saw you last Sunday, unless you gained 10lbs overnight, hahaha........


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks Preston! :shame: Next time....


----------



## HerveLegerSA

tresjoliex said:


> You ladies look so wonderful!
> 
> Still waiting for SS09 to pick up my first!



*xxxxxxxxx
read our rules!*

Arnott, you are either M or L in HL dresses depending on the cut.


----------



## Sammyjoe

I would just like to say a massive thank you to LVPIGGY for starting this wonderful thread!!! :tpfrox:


----------



## lilmissb

ok, here's a better pic of the dress....


----------



## Sammyjoe

love that dress on you lilmissb!!!


----------



## MASEML

lilmissb - the dress looks soooo good on you! 

Questions for the ladies and Preston: 

1. I have a wedding and dinner rehearsal to go to this weekend.
For the dinner rehearsal, is wearing a HL dress going to draw flashy? I don't want to draw attn to myself (I imagine the rehearsal dinner will be 50ish people) b/c it's not my wedding. For the reception, hell ya, I'm wearing a HL dress.

2. If #1 is yes - I have a pair of red patent Valentino d'orsay pumps. Do you think the bluish dress (see below for link) will work? (I'm totally in love with these pumps and want them to be the star of the show which is why I chose a cap-sleeved dress which isn't too revealing). 

Here are the pumps (mine are in red): http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...790116&cmCat=search&searchType=MAIN&parentId=

Here is the dress: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Ultra-HOT-Deep-...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50

Apologies for the hyperlinks - after 2 years, have still not learned how to save an image from the internet onto my desktop. 

TIA!!


----------



## javaboo

If you're wearing the cap sleeve dress then I say yes you can wear it to the dinner. What shade of red is the shoes? I love the shoes by the way but I'm not too sure they go together.


----------



## MASEML

javaboo said:


> If you're wearing the cap sleeve dress then I say yes you can wear it to the dinner. What shade of red is the shoes? I love the shoes by the way but I'm not too sure they go together.



Javaboo - the shoes are a red red. Like a real red. Let me see if I can find a pic for you. It's this color red: 

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...001&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-hY.h_E2Weosv3wE2IjVrsA

yeah, I've been struggling with finding a dress to match the shoes but I don't have enough time to find a new dress before the rehearsal dinner. Hmm...

I know - I can't even being to tell you how gorgeous the shoes are. Wait until you try them on. They are stunning. It comes in plenty of colors and in patent or satin. I want to be buried in these shoes. I've already told that to my SA. I'm definitely encouraging you to see these shoes at the store. You will fall in love.


----------



## may3545

lilmissb-- love that dress! You totally rock it. I'm so loving the ash blocked dress!


----------



## roussel

lilmissb you look great!!
what size clothes do you usually wear?  you think you could have gone smaller in the ash dress since it is not as tight?  I wear a 6-8 so you think I should get the medium?


----------



## gemibebe

*may3545*, thanks for your sweet comments!

Thanks *shockboogie*, I love the open clic too   I totally agree with you on the signature tank dress.  The dress actually looks quite "ordinary" when hanging, however, once put it on (by the way, I actually size down in this style), it looks GREAT!  The only reason I didn't buy it is because the color doesn't go perfectly well with my skin tone.  So I have asked if I can custom-make a HL in the exact style but in the red color of AW lookbook 50 (the dress modeled by girlfrommoscow).  I'm still waiting for the reply.

*Roussel*, I have posted modeling pics of this dress in pink/lilac.  Please find them below.  I agree with Laureen that zip front is a bit too low (at least for me).


----------



## gemibebe

Wow, *lilmissb*, you look AMAZING in the ash dress!!!  Absolutely fabulous!!!  For me the ash dress is TTS, however, for the light lilac I'll need a S.  If you feel that ash dress is not tight in a size S, then you should do fine with S in the light lilac.  

Actually when I was reading all the discussion about the HL size, I can't help but wondering what's going on with my HL size.  I'm a US size 0, but I really need XS (not XXS) in HL.  I have tried XXS in several styles, I can definitely squeeze into them, but then it's too tight and I don't feel comfortable.  The only dress that I feel XXS is perfect for me is the signature tank dress.  In some styles (like the raspberry and light lilac), I even need S!


----------



## roussel

Thank you so much gemibebe for posting those pics! ME LIKEY!!!  I like the both ways you wear it.  I like that color combo too.  So definitely I'm a medium in this dress.  Is it easy to put on?


----------



## shockboogie

you look amazing, *gemibebe*!!!!


----------



## gemibebe

*MASEML*, I think the HL dress you posted is fine for the rehearsal as it's not flashy but classy.  Your Valentino pumps are TDF!!!  Love that style and the vibrant color and I totally understand why you want it to be the star!  However, personally I don't think the dress goes with the red pump.  If you want to choose a HL dress that's "low profile" and that goes with the pump, I guess something black/grey will work?  Following some pics from the HL site.  Honestly it's such a challenging task to make HL "low profile"   I'm sure *Preston* can help you better on this one.


----------



## shockboogie

*MASEML* - I think you can definitely wear your HL to a rehearsal dinner. I dont think its too flashy and actually think it's perfect for the occasion.


----------



## gemibebe

*Preston*, as said, it's great to have you here!  I actually have a question regarding the color of the following two dresses: are these dresses have the same color??  The one from the runway (that's my HG dress of the SS09) looks a bit lighter, but it may well be the lighting.  Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## gemibebe

Just now when I was on HL site searching for pics, I find that they have posted resort collection looks and there seem to be 5 more than the original one we have!!! I don't know why it seems that the pics of the resort collection don't really do justice to the colors: it's much darker than the colors in reality.  *lilmissb*, there's a new front zipper up style   I believe the actual rose color is much bright than what's shown in the pic.


----------



## gemibebe

Thanks *roussel* and *shockboogie* *roussel*, I find this dress rather easy to put on: both ways.  The only difficulty is the clasp (as with every HL dress).  To zip up is really not that difficult, but I don't think I can do the clasp by myself when the zipper is at the back.


----------



## b00mbaka

Do you guys think I have a chance of finding this dress:





And if so, what price range will it be?


----------



## shockboogie

^^I think I've seen this the other day at the HL Troy, MI boutique. Try calling Matthew at HL Troy, MI


----------



## HerveLegerSA

roussel said:


> Thank you so much gemibebe for posting those pics! ME LIKEY!!!  I like the both ways you wear it.  I like that color combo too.  So definitely I'm a medium in this dress.  Is it easy to put on?


Roussel, you should totally get the Ash one. It is an amazing piece.  

_*xxx
please read our rules before you post anything else.*_


----------



## HerveLegerSA

b00mbaka said:


> Do you guys think I have a chance of finding this dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if so, what price range will it be?


xxxxxxxx


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks you for your wonderful comments *sammyjoe, MASEML, may3545, roussel & gemibebe* :shame: 
*
MASEML* - I think you can def get away with wearing HL to a wedding that's not your own! HL is very stylish and sophisticated. I love the Valentino shoes!!! Not quite sure they go with the blue either. I'd have to see you model it as it depends on your skin tone, hair colour, everything really.

gemibebe - Awww thanks! I like that zip front but probably not as much as this one:





 or this one





I know it has the fish like behind but I still think it's really cool!
*
gemibebe* - not sure why you're sizing is bigger in HL??? You are sooo petite and should be a XXS or XS at most if you're a 0 in most clothing  Preston - some help needed here......

Oh, and I love your pink shoes. You didn't include them in the pic last time you posted I don't think. Which ones are they? Can't tell from the front.


----------



## Swanky

oh eeek!  Seems like a bunch of peeps forgot the rules here :s

Girls, do not ask about stock and stuff from SA's here, call their store or *E-MAIL* {not PM} them privately.
SA's DO NOT post your contact info here or ask anyone to contact you at the store.  The same rules we all follow are the same rules we expect you to follow.


----------



## HerveLegerSA

MASEML said:


> Javaboo - the shoes are a red red. Like a real red. Let me see if I can find a pic for you. It's this color red:
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...001&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-hY.h_E2Weosv3wE2IjVrsA
> 
> yeah, I've been struggling with finding a dress to match the shoes but I don't have enough time to find a new dress before the rehearsal dinner. Hmm...
> 
> I know - I can't even being to tell you how gorgeous the shoes are. Wait until you try them on. They are stunning. It comes in plenty of colors and in patent or satin. I want to be buried in these shoes. I've already told that to my SA. I'm definitely encouraging you to see these shoes at the store. You will fall in love.


MASEML, I don't think the red shoes match with the HL dress.  Do you have other options?


----------



## gemibebe

*lilmissb*, I love that halter dress as well!  I think that the same style also comes in a sort of red color like the one below (the red dress is another beloved one from SS09 collection)






My size in HL is a mystery, hehe... 

Thanks for the compliments of the shoes  It's patent pink Ron Rons.  I'm now a total addict to HL+CL


----------



## gemibebe

To all the HL fans: I wonder if any of the ladies here have their feather headband?  They look great on the models on the runway.  But I'm curious to see how it looks in real life.


----------



## laureenthemean

MASEML, I think red shoes would look great with the cadet blue/gray dress you posted!


----------



## lilmissb

yeah it does *gemibebe*, I want that one too! I think I may like it in both colours just as equally. I may be in trouble....


----------



## MASEML

HerveLegerSA said:


> MASEML, I don't think the red shoes match with the HL dress.  Do you have other options?



Thanks everyone for your opinions. I'm doomed. 

I have other HL dresses but i don't think they go with the patent bow pumps. My other HL choices are: the blush lilac dress (Fall '08 #41), the burnt orange dress (Fall '08 #23), the purple/white dress worn by Vic Beckham, the navy/white strapless (Fall '08 #46) or the gold foil dress worn by Catherine Zeta Jones. 

I can always go for a non-HL dresses. My two options are: a black dress with a floral pattern (see attached) or this lela rose dress

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731

Thoughts????

Thanks again!!! Soooo appreciated.


----------



## MASEML

gemibebe said:


> *MASEML*, I think the HL dress you posted is fine for the rehearsal as it's not flashy but classy.  Your Valentino pumps are TDF!!!  Love that style and the vibrant color and I totally understand why you want it to be the star!  However, personally I don't think the dress goes with the red pump.  If you want to choose a HL dress that's "low profile" and that goes with the pump, I guess something black/grey will work?  Following some pics from the HL site.  Honestly it's such a challenging task to make HL "low profile"   I'm sure *Preston* can help you better on this one.



Gemibebe - Ohhh those are good choices! Wish I had enough time though to go out and get one. Wedding stuff begins on Friday evening and it's out of town. 

What do you think about the black or cream dress? Will that work with the pumps? 

Thanks again!!!!!


----------



## lilmissb

^^I like the ivory/cream lace one MASEML.


----------



## MASEML

ps - Preston, i also checked out your website this morning! Your Fall/Winter Collection is fabulous! Reminds me of european designers (e.g. Zegna). Classic, stylish with a dash of trendy and cool. Where's your showroom?


----------



## MASEML

lilmissb said:


> ^^I like the ivory/cream lace one MASEML.




Hey Lilmissb - Me too. I think that's the dress I am going to bring and wear. I finally get to wear my pumps


----------



## lilmissb

Yeah! Look out world!!! Hehehehehe...


----------



## javaboo

I like the lace one *MASEML*!

*gemibebe *and *lilmissb*: Love the dresses on you two! We can be triplets or quadruplets with LVPiggy!

*Shock*: You don't have small eyes at all! I think its the pose you're doing, you just look like her at that angle but in other angles you remind me of my cousin a bit.  You're a chameleon! I  it! 

Ok so here are the modeling shots I promise a while ago. Sorry for the crappy pictures again because I took them on my phone late at night.

_Grey one_: This one isn't that tight feeling on me the bust area is kinda low though definitely need nubra!






_Purple version of Rachel Bilson's white dress_: I really like this dress but its too big for me. The SA said is ran small but on me the top/back and hips were too loose. I'm trying not to move too much here so you don't see it hanging off my body. I think I need an xxs in this but then there is a part on the dress where is a bit tighter than the rest (around the black band area - still ok though I wonder if it'll be too tight in xxs). The bust area has a grip things like they have on the strapless HLs.








_Black/White Gills one_: Perfect fit, not loose and stretchy. I think I'm going to wear this one to one of the upcoming weddings I have to go to. I'm thinking the Spring/Resort 2008 ones are easier to wear. I have another one from those collection and its perfect too.





_Black V one (back)_: Here is the back of the previous dress I posted. I don't know if you can see the dark purple running down the back. I think it kinda emphasizes your curves. This one is the tightest out of all the dresses I modeled. The waist also goes in so I can see way LVPiggy said what she did. You have to be careful with the sizing on this one.


----------



## lilmissb

*java* you look sensational in your dresses! Yeah quads...hehehehe

I LOVE the purple one. If it were a S I would buy it off you but you're a tad tinier than I am. The gills one is fabulous! I really like it. Of course I like the black one. Can't really see the pueple in the pic but I know what it looks like anyway.

The ash one doesn't need a bra. If you do wear a bra it would show. Maybe just get the straps shortened?


----------



## shockboogie

^^I love the purple dress!!!!! I wish I can find one in my size (xs).... boohoo...


----------



## Litigatrix

I just bought the ash dress you ladies all have this weekend in the Max Azria boutique in Soho, and I am having them shorten the straps, which really helps with the "need a bra" feeling since I am a 32E.  The lighter colored strap I found especially needed to be shortened.


----------



## MASEML

Javaboo, I second everything lilmissb said! You look sensational. I totally want the purple dress too!


----------



## MASEML

Litigatrix said:


> I just bought the ash dress you ladies all have this weekend in the Max Azria boutique in Soho, and I am having them shorten the straps, which really helps with the "need a bra" feeling since I am a 32E.  The lighter colored strap I found especially needed to be shortened.



Litigatrix - they have a store in Soho? Oooh..much closer to work. Dangerous


----------



## lilmissb

*shockboogie* - read java's description of her purple dress AGAIN and then PM her!


----------



## MASEML

Ooh I looked up the store in nymag. I walk by there all the time - just never have gone in. Always end up getting distracted by other stores in the area. What do they have left?


----------



## lilmissb

*lv*, have you got your anthracite one yet??? We want modelling pics wherever you are right now!!! Hehehehee


----------



## laureenthemean

javaboo, you look fantastic in all of them, especially the black and white one!


----------



## lilmissb

roussel said:


> lilmissb you look great!!
> what size clothes do you usually wear? you think you could have gone smaller in the ash dress since it is not as tight? I wear a 6-8 so you think I should get the medium?


 
*roussel*, I think Preston has already answered your question but I find I'm about a US4-8 depending on the make/designer etc. I haven't bought many US clothes lately and I know the sizing is a bit weird these days but from the size charts I'd say I'm a 6 in modern designer stuff. I'm usually a AU8-10. Don't know if that helps you...


----------



## Litigatrix

MASEML said:


> Ooh I looked up the store in nymag. I walk by there all the time - just never have gone in. Always end up getting distracted by other stores in the area. What do they have left?



Actually, they have a lot left, especially in xs, and it's 40-60% off.  I found the ladies there to be very helpful.  I tried on like 8 or 10 dresses.  So, they also had the burnt orange with sequins, a dark navy dress with black beading, some tank dresses, a really cool green dress kinda like the rachel bilson one, but with beading....

That's all I'm remembering right now!  There were 2 long racks full of sale dresses.  I had a hard time choosing just 1.  Hopefully my ash dress will come in the mail this week.  I can't wait to try it on all altered and such.


----------



## lilmissb

*Litigatrix* - congrats on your HL! Can't wait for modelling pix!

Can you remember if the green one like rachel bilson's was the halter type? Where was the beading. Was it a nice green and how much? Sorry for all the q's!!!


----------



## shockboogie

lilmissb said:


> *shockboogie* - read java's description of her purple dress AGAIN and then PM her!



hehehe... I just did .


----------



## HerveLegerSA

*Javaboo*, I agreed with the ladies.  The HL dresses look amazing on you.  You should feel confident with yourself.

*MASEML*,  I am glad that you like my work.  I went to Polimoda in Florence for Fashion School, therefore, I am a bit italian influenced.

Let me give you ladies Fashion 101 class.  When you have a HL dress, please try not to carry or wear strong accessories, as you don't want people to look at your accessories but not your body  The accessories should be always in harmony with the dress, both in style and color.  Playing a little bit of contrast is always good, but too much it will not bring any good results.  Therefore, if your handbag and shoes are about the same color and style and match your HL dress, then girls that is the look.


----------



## Litigatrix

lilmissb said:


> *Litigatrix* - congrats on your HL! Can't wait for modelling pix!
> 
> Can you remember if the green one like rachel bilson's was the halter type? Where was the beading. Was it a nice green and how much? Sorry for all the q's!!!




The green one was #29 on the site.  I lurved that dress, but it totally smashed my boobs, unfortunately.  I would describe the green as a hunter green -- prettier than it looks on the site.

I'll definitely post some modeling pics when I get over this cold.  I have the same gold dress as shockboogie which I got for a song at Saks that I need to model as well!


----------



## Litigatrix

They also had 23, 24, and 33.  There was a lot more, but those are just the ones I remember.  I got the last ash one.


----------



## MASEML

I think of the bunch you mentioned, I like #33 the best. I think I saw that at saks the other day. Did you try that one on? How's the fit?


----------



## lilmissb

#29 is a bit much!


----------



## Litigatrix

MASEML said:


> I think of the bunch you mentioned, I like #33 the best. I think I saw that at saks the other day. Did you try that one on? How's the fit?



Yes, the ones I listed are all ones I tried on.  I liked 33 a lot, although not great on my breasts (this seems to be a constant problem for me w herve leger -- they tend to flatten me out rather than support me).  I think I probably tried on an xs, but it could have been s, and that fit.  Sorry, that is probably not very helpful!  They may have only had 1 in the store so that would tell you which I tried on....


----------



## Litigatrix

lilmissb said:


> #29 is a bit much!




I think it was less out there looking in person   I also wasn't worried about flashing my vajay-jay in it, although the model should be.  It was short, but not too short on me.  Then again, I am short.


----------



## dreamdoll

*java*, you look gorgeous and I love the purple dress!!! Was it on sale?


----------



## dreamdoll

gemibebe said:


> *MASEML*, I think the HL dress you posted is fine for the rehearsal as it's not flashy but classy. Your Valentino pumps are TDF!!! Love that style and the vibrant color and I totally understand why you want it to be the star! However, personally I don't think the dress goes with the red pump. If you want to choose a HL dress that's "low profile" and that goes with the pump, I guess something black/grey will work? Following some pics from the HL site. Honestly it's such a challenging task to make HL "low profile"  I'm sure *Preston* can help you better on this one.


 

Love the second dress - would go lovely with magenta CLs!! 

*lilmissb* - the ash dress looks totally amazing on you!!


----------



## dreamdoll

Here's me in the ash dress. I think I could possibly have taken a S rather than a M but M fits comfortably too...

Thanks *shockboogie* for your contact!


----------



## lilmissb

Litigatrix said:


> I think it was less out there looking in person   I also wasn't worried about flashing my vajay-jay in it, although the model should be.  It was short, but not too short on me.  Then again, I am short.



Hmmm, I'm short too so maybe it'd look ok. Also I don't have big boobs so I wouldn't look too smushed. Meh!

Thanks *dreamdoll*! You're such a sweetie  

You look fabulous in the ash colourblock btw! Everyone looks marvelous in it. You could have gone the S instead but if you're more comfy in the M then keep it. The advantage to one that's a bit tighter is the cleavage pop! 

Hahahahaha!!!! I have the same camera as you!!!


----------



## dreamdoll

Thanks *lilmissb*!


----------



## MASEML

Dreamdoll - you look fab! That dress looks great on everyone!


----------



## dreamdoll

Thanks *Maseml*!


----------



## roussel

dreamdoll said:


> Here's me in the ash dress. I think I could possibly have taken a S rather than a M but M fits comfortably too...
> 
> Thanks *shockboogie* for your contact!



dreamdoll you look fabulous too!  this ash dress seems to be a popular choice.  What size do you usually wear in clothes?  Looks like we are the same size.


----------



## tresjoliex

Jessica Stroup


----------



## shockboogie

Ooh! That dress is PERFECT on you!!! We're dress twins now!!! 

I'm glad to be of help anytime *dreamdoll*!



dreamdoll said:


> Here's me in the ash dress. I think I could possibly have taken a S rather than a M but M fits comfortably too...
> 
> Thanks *shockboogie* for your contact!


----------



## roussel

^ Did you post modeling pics of this dress too?  I wanna see pls


----------



## dreamdoll

Thanks *shock*!! Love the dress!!

*Roussel* - Thanks for the compliment, I'm normally a US 4 / 6 in clothing...


----------



## Sammyjoe

Dreamdoll you look great!!


----------



## nevgirl

shockboogie said:


> Here's a few more "holiday herve moments".
> 
> Christmas Day dinner at my sister's house: (had to wear a shawl as it is freezing here in MI)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Year's Eve with my dear mum + my favorite Prada "dumpling" shoes





Oh Dear, could there be a more gorgeous lot of people?


----------



## lilmissb

dreamdoll said:


> Thanks *shock*!! Love the dress!!
> 
> *Roussel* - Thanks for the compliment, I'm normally a US 4 / 6 in clothing...




I thought I was a 4-6 US. I might be a 2-6?? Did you fit into a S or did you not get a chance to try it on? Is the M tight or feels like a normal dress (ie loose)


----------



## laureenthemean

*dreamdoll*, it looks great on you!


----------



## gemibebe

*MASEML* and *dreamdoll*, you both look superb in your ash dress!  This dress  is so popular that I have already lost count as to how many of us have it! 

Wow, *java*, you look amazing in all the dresses!  I love the purple one and in the picture it fits you perfectly!  And the black and white is SO gorgeous!

*Litigatrix*, congrats on your ash dress too!  How much you have shorten the strap?  Actually I also feel that perhaps it's better to have the straps shortened a bit, but I'm not sure if local tailors can do it.  *lilmissb*, do you find the straps a bit long?  

*MASEML*, between the two dresses I prefer the cream one as well.  However, have you actually tried the navy white strapless with the shoes?


----------



## shockboogie

roussel said:


> ^ Did you post modeling pics of this dress too?  I wanna see pls




I havent posted any modeling pics of my ash dress just yet. I will soon though... when I find the time


----------



## shockboogie

nevgirl said:


> Oh Dear, could there be a more gorgeous lot of people?




oh *nevgirl*    you're too sweet!


----------



## laureenthemean

*shockboogie*, I just realized I never commented on your holiday dresses!  They're both fab!


----------



## lilmissb

*gemibebe* - I'm not particularly busty so I don't really need to shorten the straps but I might end up doing it anyway because I find myself tugging the bust up as I tend to flash a bit every now and again when I jump around! LOL, yes I test drive my dresses by hopping, skipping, jumping and dancing around like a maniac to make sure they're all good.


----------



## gemibebe

*lilmissb*, you're so funny! "Test drive" your dresses is a brilliant idea!  I'll have to do it too!

Have you already had your HLs modified by a local tailor?  How do you find it?


----------



## Litigatrix

gemibebe said:


> *MASEML* and *dreamdoll*, you both look superb in your ash dress!  This dress  is so popular that I have already lost count as to how many of us have it!
> 
> Wow, *java*, you look amazing in all the dresses!  I love the purple one and in the picture it fits you perfectly!  And the black and white is SO gorgeous!
> 
> *Litigatrix*, congrats on your ash dress too!  How much you have shorten the strap?  Actually I also feel that perhaps it's better to have the straps shortened a bit, but I'm not sure if local tailors can do it.  *lilmissb*, do you find the straps a bit long?
> 
> *MASEML*, between the two dresses I prefer the cream one as well.  However, have you actually tried the navy white strapless with the shoes?



I had the lighter color strap shortened about 3 inches -- quite a lot! and the darker strap shortened about an inch.  There is more detail and more layers of fabric on the darker side, so it gives more support as is, IMO.


----------



## shockboogie

lilmissb said:


> *gemibebe* - I'm not particularly busty so I don't really need to shorten the straps but I might end up doing it anyway because I find myself tugging the bust up as I tend to flash a bit every now and again when I jump around! LOL, yes I test drive my dresses by hopping, skipping, jumping and dancing around like a maniac to make sure they're all good.




And I thought I was the only one "dancing around like a maniac" test driving these babies!

I usually "test drive" my HLs or anything clothing I buy in the fitting room too. Well maybe I don't go to berserk dancing around.... eh... imagine dancing like crazy in the fitting room then one of the SAs walks in or peeks in and sees you? Hahaha!


----------



## lilmissb

Hehehehe!!! That would be funny if the SA caught us doing that. But I think it's an essential of trying on clothes. Jump around and see if it stays in place. I mean really, do you want to take an unknown dress to a party and then have it fly up in your face???

I haven't taken the straps up yet. I might try without before resorting to tailoring. I do agree with Litigatrix, the darker strap has more support and its the lighter one that feels "flimsy"


----------



## laureenthemean

Two HL dresses on sale at ronherman.com, both xs:
Ombre off-the-shoulder, $795
http://www.ronherman.com/detail.aspx?ID=22852

Colorblock one-shoulder, $745
http://www.ronherman.com/detail.aspx?ID=22847


----------



## lvpiggy

HerveLegerSA said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> This is Preston.......I am here to help.


 
omg preston is here!!!    what do you think of my avatar??


----------



## lvpiggy

shockboogie said:


> Ooh! That dress is PERFECT on you!!! We're dress twins now!!!
> 
> I'm glad to be of help anytime *dreamdoll*!


 
hehehe i think this thread has ash dress quintuplets


----------



## roussel

^^ lvpiggy you started it all!  it is all your fault.  you look so good in those dresses!


----------



## shockboogie

^^you are definitely an expert enabler, *lv*!


----------



## dreamdoll

Thanks ladies for all the compliments! I think I was blown away by the Ash dress when I first saw *LV* in it - gorgeous!!

*lilmissb* - I didn't get a chance to try on the S. It's hard to get HL dresses here where I am...the M felt slightly like a normal dress.


----------



## lilmissb

^dreamdoll, you def should do an S if the M feels like a normal dress as it should be tight and clingy. Maybe see if they have any S left and compare both? You can always return one.


----------



## dreamdoll

Thanks *lilmissb*, I'll scout around...it does seem like a lot of trouble to get another one in S and then have to ship the M one back all the way to the US tho...


----------



## lilmissb

Oh, that's right, you're not in the US. I have the same prob as I'm in Australia. Hmm, maybe if you're happy with the M just buy the next dress in S. To be honest it looked good on you and I couldn't tell it was loose or not as clingy as it should be. As long as the dress doesn't gape open when you bend down you'll be fine!


----------



## dreamdoll

Thanks, how I wish I were in the US!


----------



## lilmissb

^So do I!!!


----------



## HerveLegerSA

lvpiggy said:


> omg preston is here!!!    what do you think of my avatar??


Hey lvpiggy, its time to shop..............I really like these girls.  They are all cool, and fun to talk to.  Why your buddy is missing in action?????


----------



## dreamdoll

I love the ash dress I got, and now I'm wondering if there's any of those raspberry ones left, anyone saw any? Are they on sale? And the purple one with the ribbon too? Thanks!


----------



## MASEML

Dreamdoll - PM'd you. I think I've seen the purple one with the ribbon at Bergdorfs (unfortunately wasn't on sale). 

Speaking of dresses, I saw a raspberryish cap-sleeved zip front dress with an exposed back today at Saks! OMG was very similar to the pink rose zip front dress that Katherine Heigl wore on the cover of a magazine. The differences are that the back is exposed and is a mile shorter in length. 

Has anyone else seen this dress too? Better yet, does anyone own this dress (post modeling pics please)? I think I might have read something a few days ago on this thread about the latest zip-front dress....


----------



## roussel

These are my favorite looks from Resort... So now I have a target while exercising and dieting.  Love the metallic dresses but my favorite is the top left, the black, the raspberry zipfront, and the pink with yellow straps.


----------



## HerveLegerSA

roussel said:


> These are my favorite looks from Resort... So now I have a target while exercising and dieting.  Love the metallic dresses but my favorite is the top left, the black, the raspberry zipfront, and the pink with yellow straps.


Roussel, I am waiting............haha.


----------



## shockboogie

I'm eyeing the pink with yellow straps Loving the new resort collection!!!


----------



## roussel

^ yeah that one I like the top plus the banding details all the way down.

Preston, you are too funny!


----------



## javaboo

Thanks shock, MASEML, Laureen, HerveLegerSA, dreamdoll and gemibebe.

I really like the purple/black dress but unfortunately it wasn't on sale. It was $950 but worth every penny if I can find it in my proper size.

I'm really beginning to like the one Jessica is wearing.


----------



## luxlover

lvpiggy said:


> hehehe i think this thread has ash dress quintuplets




omg, i love your new avatar!!


----------



## 4LV

Everybody is BEAUTIFUl in their HL dresses.
Here are my contributions.
I wore the rouge one to a Christmas party and thinking of wearing the plum one for V-day, what do you think? TIA


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Love them both, especially with the red Declics!


----------



## gemibebe

*4LV*, you look fabulous!!! It seems that HL and CL is really perfect match!  They should perhaps think of a collaboration project


----------



## luxlover

4LV, you look fabulous!


----------



## luxlover

dreamdoll said:


> I love the ash dress I got, and now I'm wondering if there's any of those raspberry ones left, anyone saw any? Are they on sale? And the purple one with the ribbon too? Thanks!



I saw some raspberry ones left at the SF store. Contact Preston and he should be able to help you.


----------



## 4LV

Thank you Ladies, I know I can always count on you


----------



## lilmissb

4LV! You look fabulous! I love the first combo soooo much! I love that dress.

I agree with you java, love the dress Jessica is wearing but can't think of anywhere I'd wear it to!


----------



## javaboo

Love the dresses on you 4LV!

Yeah I'm thinking can I wear it to my friend's wedding  but then people make think its way out there. Its also in May so probably kinda cold without a jacket or cardigan.


----------



## HerveLegerSA

javaboo said:


> Love the dresses on you 4LV!
> 
> Yeah I'm thinking can I wear it to my friend's wedding  but then people make think its way out there. Its also in May so probably kinda cold without a jacket or cardigan.


javaboo, you could wear a HL cashmere sweater on it.  It will be very stylish.  Ask lvpiggy, she has one.  May also loves it, right?


----------



## lvpiggy

i accept full responsibility for both introducing others to HL and enabling them to purchase more HL


----------



## lvpiggy

HerveLegerSA said:


> javaboo, you could wear a HL cashmere sweater on it. It will be very stylish. Ask lvpiggy, she has one. May also loves it, right?


 
this is true, i literally wear at least once a week  it's super warm!  and it makes you feel so couture, you know?


----------



## lilmissb

lv, you need to post action shots of the sweater!!!


----------



## lvpiggy

HerveLegerSA said:


> Roussel, I am waiting............haha.


 
the resort collection makes me sad pig  nothing suits me in the entire catalogue!  all too bright for lvpiggy's wardrobe . . . . i really just don't have the skin tone for these fluorescent-y brights, they make me look washed out and sickly . . . i think i'm too pale 

when does S/S start coming in?


----------



## lvpiggy

lilmissb said:


> lv, you need to post action shots of the sweater!!!


 
haha can do!  heading off to bed soon, but *lux* will be over @ my place tomorrow so I will try to remember to ask her to take some pix for me so i can post them


----------



## lilmissb

Geez you party animal! Arriving home at what...5:30am!!!  Hehehehe....

Can't wait to see it in action. Sleep tight don't let the bed bugs bite!


----------



## Litigatrix

OK, here are my 2 dresses.  I sadly also suffer from the Fat Arm.  Also, these are the right side up on my computer, so I have no idea why they are showing up sideways on tpf...


----------



## shockboogie

^^WOW!!!!! Love your HLs on you, *Litigatrix*!


----------



## laureenthemean

They look fantastic on you, *Ligatrix*!  You have a lovely figure.  More HL + CL, I see!


----------



## may3545

Litigatrix wow! you look stunning! And Preston, I LOVE the cashmere sweater! I'll try to post action shots within the next few days-- it feels very luxurious and looks great even casually worn!


----------



## gemibebe

*Litigatrix*, the dresses look amazing on you!!!  You have such a great figure, totally hourglass shape!


----------



## dreamdoll

*Litigatrix* - you look amazing!!


----------



## girlfrommoscow

Oh i am soooo behind! Just got back to Toronto!! *Litigatrix -* the dress fit you perfectly!! I love the gold dress, i think i will end up buying it somewhere) maybe ebay - its just soo pretty!! 
This thread is the first i visit now on the forum lol
thank you LVPIGGY for starting it and everyone else for sharing!!))


----------



## Litigatrix

Thanks everyone!  I do have a decent-sized CL collection, too.  The green studded are my favorites, still.  I love them with the gold dress.


----------



## 4LV

You look gorgeous in those dresses Litigatrix!


----------



## HerveLegerSA

girlfrommoscow said:


> Oh i am soooo behind! Just got back to Toronto!! *Litigatrix -* the dress fit you perfectly!! I love the gold dress, i think i will end up buying it somewhere) maybe ebay - its just soo pretty!!
> This thread is the first i visit now on the forum lol
> thank you LVPIGGY for starting it and everyone else for sharing!!))


GirlfromMoscow, no more ebay please.  

Litigratix, you look amazing in HL dresses.  l can definitely give you some tips to spice them up.


----------



## javaboo

*Litigratix*: You look great in both dresses!


----------



## gsulaw

Does anyone know how this dress fits?  True to size or tighter than most HLs?  I normally wear a size XS/2 in BCBG, and I'm not sure which size to buy.

http://i8.ebayimg.com/04/i/001/28/9d/d390_1.JPG

Preston, do you still have this dress at your store?


----------



## gsulaw

I'm not sure how to upload image to this forum.


----------



## gemibebe

*gsulaw*, here you go:







I think *luxlover* has this one and she can definitely shed some light on it. 

Oh yes, *Preston* can definitely give you advice as well.

By the way, *Preston*, we are all dying to know when the SS09 collection will hit the store???


----------



## lilmissb

*Litigatrix* you look stunning! I love both of them on you and you have a fantastic figure!!!


----------



## luxlover

gsulaw said:


> Does anyone know how this dress fits?  True to size or tighter than most HLs?  I normally wear a size XS/2 in BCBG, and I'm not sure which size to buy.
> 
> http://i8.ebayimg.com/04/i/001/28/9d/d390_1.JPG
> 
> Preston, do you still have this dress at your store?




Guslaw, if you are a size XS/2 at BCBG, then you need an XS in this dress. I'm a size 0 or 2 at BCBG so we're the exact same size. I got this dress in XS and its a good fit. The dress has a lot of stretch so you dont need to worry.

I believe there is still 1 XS left at the San Francisco boutique. I am sure Preston will be able to find one for you. PM or email him and he'll help you locate one. 

Once you get it, remember to post modeling pics!


----------



## roussel

Litigatrix you look fabulous!  I am totally envious of your figure.


----------



## pisdapisda79

Litigatrix, you look amazing


----------



## Litigatrix

Thanks so much for your compliments everyone -- I'm glad that I've found 2 dresses that work with my figure (it was a small challenge!).


----------



## gsulaw

Thanks, Luxlover! 




luxlover said:


> Guslaw, if you are a size XS/2 at BCBG, then you need an XS in this dress. I'm a size 0 or 2 at BCBG so we're the exact same size. I got this dress in XS and its a good fit. The dress has a lot of stretch so you dont need to worry.
> 
> I believe there is still 1 XS left at the San Francisco boutique. I am sure Preston will be able to find one for you. PM or email him and he'll help you locate one.
> 
> Once you get it, remember to post modeling pics!


----------



## Litigatrix

gemibebe said:


> *gsulaw*, here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think *luxlover* has this one and she can definitely shed some light on it.
> 
> Oh yes, *Preston* can definitely give you advice as well.
> 
> By the way, *Preston*, we are all dying to know when the SS09 collection will hit the store???



I can't help with sizing, but I think this dress is gorgeous!


----------



## girlfrommoscow

HerveLegerSA said:


> GirlfromMoscow, no more ebay please.
> 
> Litigratix, you look amazing in HL dresses.  l can definitely give you some tips to spice them up.



I promise to avoid Ebay But we need a boutique here in Toronto!! I would be a very frequent visitor I need a trip to San Francisco ASAP)))


----------



## Shopalicious

wow love the HL on you Litigatrix !!


----------



## Shopalicious

Gemibabe!! You should get that dress  It is so pretty !! I got one and I love it !! I am sure Preston can help u find one  !


----------



## mcb100

how would an XXS small fit? I'm a size 0 in most clothes and a 1 in some really tight clothes. I'm thinking of buying a Herve Leger dress. 

I thought a Small would be too big, so then I thought maybe I should get an XS, but I kept seeing all these XXS's, and I'm wondering what the regular size for that would be......like a 00 or 000? I'm very confused here with the sizing, because I don't live near any high end boutiques or a BCBG store and I'd have to order one from the Internet and wouldn't be able to try it on.


----------



## lilmissb

*mcb100 *- if you read the thread, lvpiggy is a 00 or 0 so I would think you're a XXS to XS. They do stretch. Everyone fits HL a bit differently. I'm a 4-6 and wear HL S.


----------



## HerveLegerSA

gsulaw said:


> Thanks, Luxlover!


Did anyone just mention BCBG?  Don't ruin the level of this forum, please. hahaha.   

gsulaw,  I will help you..........I promise.

luxlover, thanks for looking after me.......


----------



## HerveLegerSA

mcb100 said:


> how would an XXS small fit? I'm a size 0 in most clothes and a 1 in some really tight clothes. I'm thinking of buying a Herve Leger dress.
> 
> I thought a Small would be too big, so then I thought maybe I should get an XS, but I kept seeing all these XXS's, and I'm wondering what the regular size for that would be......like a 00 or 000? I'm very confused here with the sizing, because I don't live near any high end boutiques or a BCBG store and I'd have to order one from the Internet and wouldn't be able to try it on.


mcb100, you are XXS.


----------



## dreamdoll

gemibebe said:


> *gsulaw*, here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think *luxlover* has this one and she can definitely shed some light on it.
> 
> Oh yes, *Preston* can definitely give you advice as well.
> 
> By the way, *Preston*, we are all dying to know when the SS09 collection will hit the store???


 

This dress is beautiful! Has the SS09 collection been showcased anywhere yet?


----------



## HerveLegerSA

gemibebe said:


> *gsulaw*, here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think *luxlover* has this one and she can definitely shed some light on it.
> 
> Oh yes, *Preston* can definitely give you advice as well.
> 
> By the way, *Preston*, we are all dying to know when the SS09 collection will hit the store???


Gemibebe, u are too ahead of time.  Resort still has to come wor.


----------



## javaboo

*Preston*: Is it possible to take a picture of the Jessica dress with the sweater on so I can see what it looks like?


----------



## Zophie

Litigatrix said:


> OK, here are my 2 dresses. I sadly also suffer from the Fat Arm. Also, these are the right side up on my computer, so I have no idea why they are showing up sideways on tpf...


 

they both look so beautiful on you!  Where did you get the first one and does it come in other colors?  I love that style so much.


----------



## Sammyjoe

You look stunning Litigatrix!! I love the dresses on you!!!!

Does anyone know how much the navy blue dress is - its number 16 in fw 08?


----------



## Sammyjoe

Its navy blue with a black trim around the waist!


----------



## Litigatrix

Zophie said:


> they both look so beautiful on you!  Where did you get the first one and does it come in other colors?  I love that style so much.




Thanks!  The first one I bought on saks.com, but it is now sold out at Saks.  I have seen it other places, though.  I believe at the Max Azria store in Soho where I bought the grey dress they had the gold dress in a bright pink color, which is very pretty also.

Here is the bright pink on bloomingdales.com:

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=137915&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results


----------



## Litigatrix

Sammyjoe said:


> You look stunning Litigatrix!! I love the dresses on you!!!!
> 
> Does anyone know how much the navy blue dress is - its number 16 in fw 08?




If you click on the dress on the site, it lists it as $1690


----------



## shockboogie

Theres a navy HL on the Bloomingdales website on sale! Size M! Get it girls!


----------



## shopalot

Everyone looks so fabulous in there HL dresses!
I think I see another addiction coming on.


----------



## shockboogie

^^Ohhh... Im loving the prints!!!!


----------



## Swanky

HerveSA, this will be our last request. . . . please do not make hints or innuendo about selling or things like this.

We ADORE our SA's but again, just like no one else can sell or promote themselves here, SA's may not either.

PLEASE and thank you.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Litigatrix said:


> If you click on the dress on the site, it lists it as $1690


 

Thanks Litigatrix!! I thought it might have been in the sale, but if it is a classic, I can understand why it would not be.


----------



## Litigatrix

Sammyjoe said:


> Thanks Litigatrix!! I thought it might have been in the sale, but if it is a classic, I can understand why it would not be.



Oh, I don't know what the sale price might be.  It does not look like a classic to me.  I'd call the boutique and ask them if it was part of the sale.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks!! I will do so tomorrow!!


----------



## lvpiggy

mcb100 said:


> how would an XXS small fit? I'm a size 0 in most clothes and a 1 in some really tight clothes. I'm thinking of buying a Herve Leger dress.
> 
> I thought a Small would be too big, so then I thought maybe I should get an XS, but I kept seeing all these XXS's, and I'm wondering what the regular size for that would be......like a 00 or 000? I'm very confused here with the sizing, because I don't live near any high end boutiques or a BCBG store and I'd have to order one from the Internet and wouldn't be able to try it on.


 
when you say size 0 in most clothes, are you referring to mainstream stores like banana republic, express, bebe, A|X, etc?  size 0 in most clothing stores like the ones i referenced above is still too large for me, and i wear the XXS in nearly every HL style and very occasionally have to size up to XS

based on that, i would say probably you should wear XS for most styles, unless it runs big, then size down to XXS


----------



## lvpiggy

shopalot said:


> Everyone looks so fabulous in there HL dresses!
> I think I see another addiction coming on.


 
it's dangerous i tell you!  you can't stop at just one . . .


----------



## lvpiggy

girlfrommoscow said:


> Oh i am soooo behind! Just got back to Toronto!! *Litigatrix -* the dress fit you perfectly!! I love the gold dress, i think i will end up buying it somewhere) maybe ebay - its just soo pretty!!
> This thread is the first i visit now on the forum lol
> thank you LVPIGGY for starting it and everyone else for sharing!!))


 
hehehe i feel the need for a "bowing/curtseying" type smiley!


----------



## shopalot

lvpiggy said:


> it's dangerous i tell you!  you can't stop at just one . . .



Oh Gosh!  Don't tell me that!


----------



## gemibebe

*mcb100*, I agree with *lv*.  Similar to you, I wear 0 in almost all US brands and 38 in Italian size.  However, most of my HL is XS, for some styles such as the raspberry one I have to size up to S.  Till now the only one I feel comfortable wearing a XXS is the signature tank dress.  So I think you should try XS in HL.


----------



## gemibebe

shopalot said:


> Oh Gosh!  Don't tell me that!



Welcome to the addiction!


----------



## gemibebe

lvpiggy said:


> hehehe i feel the need for a "bowing/curtseying" type smiley!



*lv*, you deserve full credit for the HL addiction and enabling!  I guess there won't be compensation for the damage to our bank accounts!


----------



## lilmissb

BTW, If anyone sees my fave lilac blush v neck in S go on sale please please please tell me!!! I missed out on Intermix's sale


----------



## arnott

HerveLegerSA said:


> Arnott, you are either M or L in HL dresses depending on the cut.


 
Thanks!  Wish we had a HL store here in Canada!  I'd love a red HL dress!


----------



## laurayuki

finally wore this last night going out  i think really my favorite dress


----------



## javaboo

lvpiggy said:


> when you say size 0 in most clothes, are you referring to mainstream stores like banana republic, express, bebe, A|X, etc?  size 0 in most clothing stores like the ones i referenced above is still too large for me, and i wear the XXS in nearly every HL style and very occasionally have to size up to XS
> 
> based on that, i would say probably you should wear XS for most styles, unless it runs big, then size down to XXS



I agree with LV, some of the mainstream brands are loose on me when I try them on.


----------



## javaboo

*arnott*: Holts in TO I think carries HLs. I think all the stores that do carry HL is located in TO.

*Laura*: You look great in that dress!


----------



## mcb100

i really love light pink (or just pink in general) Herve Leger dresses. I also like ones with a pop of color, like yellow. 

The pink ones are so hard to find though.


----------



## girlfrommoscow

Wooooooooowza!!! You are rocking this dress!! I had no idea it was that intricate on the back - its a stunner!! A new favorite for me...How does it fit? Regular or smaller?
I am in looove) It looks so hot on you!!



laurayuki said:


> finally wore this last night going out  i think really my favorite dress


----------



## girlfrommoscow

*Where where where?? *I wanna know which store carries it in Toronto, havent seen it at Holts yet



javaboo said:


> *arnott*: Holts in TO I think carries HLs. I think all the stores that do carry HL is located in TO.
> 
> *Laura*: You look great in that dress!


----------



## laureenthemean

Laura, I love that dress and you look stunning in it!  I've always liked it, but I think you just made it my favorite of fall '08!


----------



## Litigatrix

laurayuki said:


> finally wore this last night going out  i think really my favorite dress



I don't think I've seen this one before -- very cool design!


----------



## laurayuki

Thanks guys!!  this dress is pretty much what got me into HL! 
It's from the fall collection so still out there i think.  it's on their website with the slide show.
girlfrommoscow, it fits true to size, not extra tight or anything so very comfortable and surprisingly even in the boob part! i was wearing nubra is it's just great!


----------



## roussel

Laurayuki!  That is my favorite too of all the dresses you got.  Thanks for showing a pic of the back side.  It looks REALLY great on you!


----------



## lilmissb

*laurayuki* you look fabulous!


----------



## dreamdoll

*laurayuki*, wow you look gorgeous!!


----------



## laureenthemean

*laurayuki*'s dress for 645 pounds ($973), plus 30% off with code PRIVATESALE08, size M.  VAT is deducted if it is shipped to the US.
http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...ger-hlr-u-hlt6c660-dresses/6932?colour=purple


----------



## gemibebe

*Laura*, I have no idea that this dress would look so HOT!!!  You look absolutely fabulous in it!!!


----------



## Shopalicious

Wow Laura .. you are looking hot !! Love the dress on you !!


----------



## lvpiggy

laurayuki said:


> finally wore this last night going out  i think really my favorite dress


 
this looks awesome on you!!   i tried it on in the store but it just didn't work for me


----------



## lvpiggy

hello hello!  as promised, the cashmere shrug, it's really quite versatile as i wear it w/everything from HL dresses to jeans, as modelled in today's outfit - it was exactly the right thing for SF weather this afternoon!









a bit difficult to see but it's got a lovely drapey cowl/funnel neck going on, here's a better pic from the catalogue:


----------



## shopalot

javaboo said:


> *arnott*: Holts in TO I think carries HLs. I think all the stores that do carry HL is located in TO.
> 
> *Laura*: You look great in that dress!



Do share *Java*!  I've never seen HL at Holt's, is it only available at the Bloor location?


----------



## shopalot

laurayuki said:


> finally wore this last night going out  i think really my favorite dress



*Laurayuki*, I can see why this is your favorite dress, you look stunning in it!


----------



## shopalot

lvpiggy said:


> hello hello!  as promised, the cashmere shrug, it's really quite versatile as i wear it w/everything from HL dresses to jeans, as modelled in today's outfit - it was exactly the right thing for SF weather this afternoon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a bit difficult to see but it's got a lovely drapey cowl/funnel neck going on, here's a better pic from the catalogue:



LVpiggy, the cashmere shrug looks fabulous on you!
You show it off much better than the stock pic!
I want this even though I have yet to own an HL dress!


----------



## Shopalicious

LV piggy - the cashmere shrug looks so gd on you  !!


----------



## Sammyjoe

laurayuki you look great!!
Well LVpiggy, you rock the top much much much better than the model!!!


----------



## arireyes

Laurayuki , that dress looks great on you!!  I love it!


----------



## laurayuki

*Big Thanks for letting me share girlies!* I made my bf took like 10 pictures to get some good ones HAHAHA  

lvpiggy  me likie the cashmere ! i didn't know that could look so good! and warm looking.. 
just what we need right now.. Can you raise your hand in it? just kidding 




lvpiggy said:


> hello hello! as promised, the cashmere shrug, it's really quite versatile as i wear it w/everything from HL dresses to jeans, as modelled in today's outfit - it was exactly the right thing for SF weather this afternoon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a bit difficult to see but it's got a lovely drapey cowl/funnel neck going on, here's a better pic from the catalogue:


----------



## laureenthemean

lvpiggy, that shrug is cute!


----------



## Swanky

I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE that shrug!!


----------



## lilmissb

Oh wow! That shrug looks REALLY good! Makes me want to go and get it now. Hmmm....


----------



## cfellis522

LV, you look great in that shrug!  You are such the "Enabler"!!!


----------



## gemibebe

*lv*, you totally rock the shrug!  It looks GREAT on you!!!  I wonder if you also have the pink one below?  I really like it when I see the picture, but when I look at the runway look, the effect is not what I expect   As you wear the shrug better than the runway model, just wonder if you happen to have the pink one as well?


----------



## arireyes

Anyone know how much this dress is at HL?  I tried it on in Intermix and think I need to size up for it.  Also was very dissapointed in that store, I went to the one on Collins in South Beach and every single HL dress they had in the store was ripped or the seams were coming out all over.
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/35421


----------



## nordy<3

this dress is 60% off at the HL stores. And I had to size up for it as well.



arireyes said:


> Anyone know how much this dress is at HL?  I tried it on in Intermix and think I need to size up for it.  Also was very dissapointed in that store, I went to the one on Collins in South Beach and every single HL dress they had in the store was ripped or the seams were coming out all over.
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/35421


----------



## HerveLegerSA

lvpiggy said:


> hello hello!  as promised, the cashmere shrug, it's really quite versatile as i wear it w/everything from HL dresses to jeans, as modelled in today's outfit - it was exactly the right thing for SF weather this afternoon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a bit difficult to see but it's got a lovely drapey cowl/funnel neck going on, here's a better pic from the catalogue:


Yeah LVpiggy, you rock.  The shrug really adds the sophistication favor on the look.  It is very Parisian style.  Ladies, if you wear a short necklace with that shrug, it will definitely have a very luxurious effect.


----------



## may3545

Here is my addition of the cashmere shrug. I used my Macbook to take the photos so sorry for the poor quality! I didn't have anyone at home to snap photos of me, and I didn't want my bf to see my outfit until Valentine's Day when I reveal my outfit to him.











And a close up of the shrug:


----------



## may3545

lvpiggy said:


> hello hello!  as promised, the cashmere shrug, it's really quite versatile as i wear it w/everything from HL dresses to jeans, as modelled in today's outfit - it was exactly the right thing for SF weather this afternoon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a bit difficult to see but it's got a lovely drapey cowl/funnel neck going on, here's a better pic from the catalogue:



lvpiggy, you look amazing in the shrug! I love how you made it so casual-- I totally need to try this look


----------



## lilmissb

may you look great in the shrug! Your bf will be gob smacked when you reveal your outfit to him!


----------



## laureenthemean

*may*, your whole outfit is gorgeous!


----------



## HerveLegerSA

may3545 said:


> Here is my addition of the cashmere shrug. I used my Macbook to take the photos so sorry for the poor quality! I didn't have anyone at home to snap photos of me, and I didn't want my bf to see my outfit until Valentine's Day when I reveal my outfit to him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a close up of the shrug:


May, you look awesome.  The dress looks amazing on you.  You look so sophisticated  I am sure your bf will adore you more, hehe.........


----------



## luxlover

you girls are rocking the shrug. the cashmere shrug really is a versatile piece =).


----------



## javaboo

shopalot said:


> Do share *Java*!  I've never seen HL at Holt's, is it only available at the Bloor location?



Um... on their website they said the Bloor location and Montreal has them in. There was another store called Hazel in Yorkville that carries them too.


----------



## Sammyjoe

May you look great with the dress and shrug!! They both go perfectly together!!

I really want to order some stuff from preston but I am finding it tricky to arrange for overseas shipping! If I can figure something out, I will hopefully have something to post!Lol!


----------



## lilmissb

Sammyjoe, try a freight forwarder like I do. I use www.shipito.com. They're really good and are based in CA. There's another one in NJ, can't remember what it's called but NJ is exempt from shoe & clothing tax!!!


----------



## MASEML

LV & May, love how you both worked the shrug!


----------



## MASEML

laurayuki said:


> finally wore this last night going out  i think really my favorite dress




Laura, lookin' hot!


----------



## shopalot

*May* your outfit is smokin' hot!  I'm sure your BF will appreciate your v-day outfit!

Thanks *Javaboo*!  I'll be sure to make a trip to the bloor HR to check out the selection of HL dresses!


----------



## Sammyjoe

lilmissb said:


> Sammyjoe, try a freight forwarder like I do. I use www.shipito.com. They're really good and are based in CA. There's another one in NJ, can't remember what it's called but NJ is exempt from shoe & clothing tax!!!


 
Thanks Lilmissb!! I was looking into AccessUSA, but for around $200 a month, it is a bit steep. I will look into Shipto thanks!!


----------



## laureenthemean

For those outside the US, net-a-porter has a bunch of HL on sale:
http://www.net-a-porter.com/Shop/Sale/Designers/Herve_Leger


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks Laureen, I am about a M, and that size is popular!


----------



## arireyes

Is the Ash Ombre (off the shoulder dress) on sale?  What about the Ruby?  I talked to someone at the HL where I bought my black dress and she gave me reg, price.  I thought the ombre was on sale.  I would like to have that berry dress but I'm not sure it's going to look right on me.
bcbg.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/pBCBG1-5405657v160x240.jpg
bcbg.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/pBCBG1-5405681v160x240.jpg


----------



## lilmissb

Sammyjoe said:


> Thanks Lilmissb!! I was looking into AccessUSA, but for around $200 a month, it is a bit steep. I will look into Shipto thanks!!




Sheesh!  You don't have to pay a monthly fee with shipito! Just a per usage fee of $8.50. Def change!!!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

^^,Yes the company with the monthly fee was called MyUSA or Access USA or something, I have the details in work, the shipito is perfect for me, because I can order the hair care stuff and bits from Banana Rep and HL now!! Thanks!! I am going to get the membership one when you can pack items together as well.

I really like the popular ash dress lots of ladies modelled here!


----------



## javaboo

I don't think the Ash Ombre off shoulder is on sale at any HL store atm. The ruby dress on NAP was not on sale in the HL stores.

*Shopalot*: Let me know what you see, we don't have any HL over were I am.


----------



## javaboo

New dresses on Nordstrom. I really like this one... but alas, they don't carry my size!


----------



## javaboo

*lilmissb*: Do you fill out your own custom form? Or they do it?


----------



## laureenthemean

*java*, the one you posted is so pretty!  I love the detailing below the waist.


----------



## lilmissb

OMG!!! Java, I NEED THAT DRESS!!!! I'm going straight to Nordies website to check it out. That would go really well with true red VP's!!!! I love the whole monochrome look! Especially with my black hair.

I fill out the customs form. What happens is you can either pay someone $8.50 to fill it in or once the parcel has been logged into your account you get an email and then you just click on the waiting for customs declaration tab and fill out the info and then it's ready to ship. If you get it all filled out before 4pm you can pay a little fee to get it shipped the same day.

Sammy, I'll convert to the $50 py account soon too. The only downside to CA is that you can't get python shipped there so I'll use the freight forwarder in NJ for that. I can let you know who when I get home from work as the deets are on my home computer.


----------



## Zophie

laurayuki said:


> finally wore this last night going out  i think really my favorite dress


 

Wow, that dress looks perfect on you!


----------



## Zophie

Litigatrix said:


> Thanks! The first one I bought on saks.com, but it is now sold out at Saks. I have seen it other places, though. I believe at the Max Azria store in Soho where I bought the grey dress they had the gold dress in a bright pink color, which is very pretty also.
> 
> Here is the bright pink on bloomingdales.com:
> 
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=137915&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results
> 
> images.bloomingdales.com/is/image/BLM/products/7/optimized/948767_fpx.tif?wid=325&qlt=90,0&layer=comp&op_sharpen=0&resMode=bilin&op_usm=0.7,1.0,0.5,0&fmt=jpeg


 
They seem to be sold out of it there.  I don't think I could buy one without trying it on anyway.  I do think the one you are wearing looks better on you than the model in the pink though.  She has no curves at all and it doesn't look as good.


----------



## arnott

javaboo said:


> New dresses on Nordstrom. I really like this one... but alas, they don't carry my size!


 
Oooh!    I'd be worried about popping out of this one though!


----------



## 4LV

There are a few dresses with more discount at Ron Herman web site. The rouge on is off 65%! only XS though


----------



## pisdapisda79

This dress is sooo gorgeous, I am drooling over it, I just can't pay $ 1450, a bit steep for me 







[/quote]


----------



## girlfrommoscow

^^^Love the detailing below the waist on this one!!
I am in money saving mode)


----------



## LavenderIce

javaboo said:


> New dresses on Nordstrom. I really like this one... but alas, they don't carry my size!
> 
> content.nordstrom.com/ImageGallery/store/product/Gigantic/19/_5758339.jpg


 
I love the detailing below the waist!  I won't know until I try it on, but this may be the one solid colored dress that I might like on me.  I need color block and banding to make HLs look flattering on me.


----------



## javaboo

Maybe this is from the Spring line? I don't even see it on the website yet. I hope the color isn't too bright on this one. It says its Rose Red.


----------



## lilmissb

^Must be spring cos on Nordies website it says it's from the Spring 09 collection. I'm fine with it as long as it's not a coral tinted red. Can't do those but rose implies pink or true red. Hopefully!!!

Oh, java, did you find your size in the purple/black halter?


----------



## shopalot

That color dress is stunning!


----------



## javaboo

*lilmissb*: No I didn't. I think the only other place is Saks but I only see small and medium available. I have my eye on some other dress right now so I'm trying to be good.


----------



## HerveLegerSA

javaboo said:


> *lilmissb*: No I didn't. I think the only other place is Saks but I only see small and medium available. I have my eye on some other dress right now so I'm trying to be good.


Javaboo, Agreed.  

*Tips of the day*
Ladies, the best way to match the shoes with your HL dress is matching the color of the zipper strip of the HL dress.  If the strip is gray, then most likely your shoes are going to be gray.


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks Preston, handy tip.

Oooh, I wonder what java's got her eye on....

I have my eye on so many things at once I'm going cross-eyed!!!  hahahahaha


----------



## girlfrommoscow

HerveLegerSA said:


> Javaboo, Agreed.
> 
> *Tips of the day*
> Ladies, the best way to match the shoes with your HL dress is matching the color of the zipper strip of the HL dress.  If the strip is gray, then most likely your shoes are going to be gray.



That is an Awesome tip!! And so true!!)) Thanks!!


----------



## lvpiggy

*PRESTON!  *

*i want!*  save me an xxs pls?  (^(oo)^)v






you guys got any new stuff yet?  i gotta go to NM today at lunchtime


----------



## lvpiggy

lvpiggy said:


> *PRESTON! *
> 
> *i want!* save me an xxs pls? (^(oo)^)v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you guys got any new stuff yet? i gotta go to NM today at lunchtime


 
oh but only if it's really red, not like orangey and not too hot pink-ish either . . . . like the red @ the bottom of the ash colourblock tank is what i'm crossing my fingers for!!!!!!!


----------



## lvpiggy

lvpiggy said:


> *PRESTON! *
> 
> *i want!* save me an xxs pls? (^(oo)^)v


 
wait, scratch that, just had another look on nordie's website.  too lowcut for me ush:  i have a feeling the bust part is going to fit just like the black paillettes dress from last season & the blue / black colourblock that i have from i think resort 08 . . .


----------



## HerveLegerSA

Ladies, especially* lvpiggy*.  Colors are good.  It can be depressing to see a cute lady wearing all black during spring and summer.  Here are some popular colors during Spring/Summer in Italy and France: red, white, cream, light blue, and light gray.  For some reasons, green has been in trend during winter in Italy for many years.


----------



## javaboo

I like the new blue that is coming in for the spring.

*lvpiggy*: What is wrong with the blue/black color block and sequin dress fitting?


----------



## lilmissb

Which one? This one?


----------



## *qp*

I really really like this skirt, Any of you know where can I possibly find this still ?


----------



## lilmissb

^Have you tried all the boutiques?


----------



## lilmissb

.


----------



## lilmissb

Preston, how does #42 fit? Is it smaller bigger or the same fit as my ash colourblock (#5). Also, do you know when it'll go on sale? Thanks!


----------



## MASEML

OMG-  max azria is 60% off with an additional 20% off for a limited time. I got a dress on sale from $1300 for $400.


----------



## MASEML

They had many dresses left in the store. I got a HL bustier top for a steal!


----------



## *qp*

lilmissb said:


> ^Have you tried all the boutiques?


 
I wish I can . Unfortunately Im oversea right now and wont be back few months time for my work . Too hard for my younger bro to look for it himself. If you see this in xxs anywhere (in ny) please let me know, I'll ask him to go get it for me = Really need help =


----------



## m1nime

Love the skirt on Rihanna, hot colours. Unfortunetly you think she would invest in a bra. bluergh.

*Maseml* - What a bargain you got!!


----------



## MASEML

m1nime said:


> Love the skirt on Rihanna, hot colours. Unfortunetly you think she would invest in a bra. bluergh.
> 
> *Maseml* - What a bargain you got!!



I know!    I got some great deals. Ladies, everyone should reach out to a Max Azria store because dresses are a steal! I'll post pics soon.


----------



## MASEML

Oh i think i saw a dress with palettes too. Can you imagine the deal?


----------



## m1nime

^^ I wish - I just had a look at the website, such beautiful clothes.


----------



## sailornep5

Ever since I stumbled on this thread, I've been dying to have a HL of my own.  A few weeks ago, I bought a HL black tank dress from the Saks sale, and my husband said it looked like a sleep dress on me (ugh!).  Naturally, I didn't keep it.  I decided to stalk Ebay until I could find one in my budget, and I finally ran across this....














I heart it!  I don't know what style it is, but it has a mesh top part with subtle silver threads attached to the bandage skirt.  It fits so comfortable (unlike the tank dress where I was borderline suffocating) and I like how it's HL without being blatantly HL (don't know if anyone else understands me).  Best part?  It ended up being only $325 shipped in the end!  I'm in love!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^It's gorgeous on you!


----------



## lilmissb

^^That looks awesome on you! I don't know what style either.


----------



## more_CHOOS

wow!  you look really good in that dress!! love it!


----------



## Zophie

*sailornep5*, that dress is beautiful on you!


----------



## sailornep5

Awww thanks guys. :shame: I'm thin but not as skinny minny as some of the other gals who rock these dresses (notice my stance to hide my wide hips) so all your compliments are appreciated!!


----------



## lilmissb

^Why do you think we all the stand the way we do?


----------



## lvpiggy

HerveLegerSA said:


> Ladies, especially* lvpiggy*. Colors are good. It can be depressing to see a cute lady wearing all black during spring and summer. Here are some popular colors during Spring/Summer in Italy and France: red, white, cream, light blue, and light gray. For some reasons, green has been in trend during winter in Italy for many years.


 
hey now . . . i wear red all the time!


----------



## lvpiggy

javaboo said:


> I like the new blue that is coming in for the spring.
> 
> *lvpiggy*: What is wrong with the blue/black color block and sequin dress fitting?


 
that cut (with the triangle of contrasting colour) just doesn't work for my body type.  somehow it makes me look sort of short-waisted, and my bust looks like it's about to spill out, but in a really "fleshy," squishy way as opposed to a sexy, cleavage-y way


----------



## javaboo

*lilmissb*: This color or similar to it


----------



## HerveLegerSA

sailornep5 said:


> Ever since I stumbled on this thread, I've been dying to have a HL of my own.  A few weeks ago, I bought a HL black tank dress from the Saks sale, and my husband said it looked like a sleep dress on me (ugh!).  Naturally, I didn't keep it.  I decided to stalk Ebay until I could find one in my budget, and I finally ran across this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heart it!  I don't know what style it is, but it has a mesh top part with subtle silver threads attached to the bandage skirt.  It fits so comfortable (unlike the tank dress where I was borderline suffocating) and I like how it's HL without being blatantly HL (don't know if anyone else understands me).  Best part?  It ended up being only $325 shipped in the end!  I'm in love!


*sailornep5*, nice dress. Will you kindly tell me which season is that HL dress?


----------



## m1nime

*sailornep5 *- You look stunning in that dress.  I love the silver detail.


----------



## Sammyjoe

sailornep5, you look lovely, great dress!!


----------



## shopalot

*sailornep5*, that dress looks stunning on you, and what a steal!


----------



## sailornep5

HerveLegerSA said:


> *sailornep5*, nice dress. Will you kindly tell me which season is that HL dress?



The seller said she purchased three years ago, which would be 2005?


----------



## Litigatrix

sailornep5 said:


> Ever since I stumbled on this thread, I've been dying to have a HL of my own.  A few weeks ago, I bought a HL black tank dress from the Saks sale, and my husband said it looked like a sleep dress on me (ugh!).  Naturally, I didn't keep it.  I decided to stalk Ebay until I could find one in my budget, and I finally ran across this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heart it!  I don't know what style it is, but it has a mesh top part with subtle silver threads attached to the bandage skirt.  It fits so comfortable (unlike the tank dress where I was borderline suffocating) and I like how it's HL without being blatantly HL (don't know if anyone else understands me).  Best part?  It ended up being only $325 shipped in the end!  I'm in love!



I love this one!  I got the black tank dress on the saks sale, too... and it didn't work on me, either!  I like that this one has a little more going on.


----------



## b00mbaka

If any XXS person is already in gilt groupe PM me for info on a $328 dress. I have one in my cart now but I'm going to release it.


----------



## arireyes

MASEML said:


> OMG-  max azria is 60% off with an additional 20% off for a limited time. I got a dress on sale from $1300 for $400.


Is this sale today?


----------



## b00mbaka

b00mbaka said:


> If any XXS person is already in gilt groupe PM me for info on a $328 dress. I have one in my cart now but I'm going to release it.


 

Sorry gals, the dress is gone now.


----------



## arireyes

was it a private Gilt sale?  I couldn't find any HL on there?
Sailornep5  you dress looks great on you!!!


----------



## javaboo

I asked my SA about the extra 20% off and its not true so I'm not sure about that sale.


----------



## arireyes

ok, yeah I called today too.  I'm still having him find the dress for me.


----------



## javaboo

*Arireyes*: Which dress?


----------



## arireyes

This one,  I guess he's looking for it.  I would figure DH would hate this HL problem of mine, but he actually picks out the ones he likes, and can spot them a mile away in a store now
http://www.net-a-porter.com/am/prod...ses&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-Wg0qRK9BIWy1GvXaHL.Mvw


----------



## MASEML

arireyes said:


> Is this sale today?



It should be still going on @ the nyc location. I called the michigan store and they didn't have the extra 20 sale so the promotion must be store-specific.


----------



## lawgirl78

Can anyone recommend a few HL styles that are a little longer?  I'm 5'6" and generally wear a size 2, and every so often a 4.  I&#8217;m not comfortable when skirts or dresses come up more than two or three inches above the knee.  Or maybe is HL just not for me then??


----------



## arireyes

I called and they told me no.  Maybe it was just yesterday.


----------



## MASEML

arireyes said:


> I called and they told me no.  Maybe it was just yesterday.



Really? That's sooo weird. I'm going to call them and find out. I definitely got an extra 20 last nt and was told the sale would last until the end of the week (to me, that means either friday or sat). Will report back on the status.


----------



## MASEML

MASEML said:


> Really? That's sooo weird. I'm going to call them and find out. I definitely got an extra 20 last nt and was told the sale would last until the end of the week (to me, that means either friday or sat). Will report back on the status.



Ok I called. The number is (212)991-4740 and ask for julian. He said he can put stuff on hold. 

Maybe you called the HL boutique and not the max azria store?


----------



## arireyes

Thanks!  Lawgirl , both of my dresses are pretty short, so I'm no help.


----------



## MASEML

lawgirl78 said:


> Can anyone recommend a few HL styles that are a little longer?  I'm 5'6" and generally wear a size 2, and every so often a 4.  Im not comfortable when skirts or dresses come up more than two or three inches above the knee.  Or maybe is HL just not for me then??



Personally, I think the burnt orange dress with sequins is long. Also, some of the dresses from the resort 09 have longish dresses (on the models, it falls @ the knee).


----------



## arireyes

MASEML said:


> Ok I called. The number is (212)991-4740 and ask for julian. He said he can put stuff on hold.
> 
> Maybe you called the HL boutique and not the max azria store?


Your right I called the HL boutique.


----------



## javaboo

*MASEML*: Did you see this one? http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/35422 on sale?


----------



## MASEML

javaboo said:


> *MASEML*: Did you see this one? http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/35422 on sale?



Its' ur lucky day!!! I did see that one but I wasn't paying attn to the size. In my opinion, I think it looked like it was an xxs or xs though. 

It's def on sale with an extra 20. Goodluck!


----------



## lilmissb

Well, went out last night in HL & CL (what a dream combo!) and I thought lv would be proud of me! This is a shot of me before going out. I also posted in the CL outfit thread.

HL Ash Colourblock #5
CL Scissor Girls in Pewter


----------



## javaboo

MASEML said:


> Its' ur lucky day!!! I did see that one but I wasn't paying attn to the size. In my opinion, I think it looked like it was an xxs or xs though.
> 
> It's def on sale with an extra 20. Goodluck!


----------



## may3545

lilmissb you ROCK that dress!


----------



## arnott

lilmissb said:


> Which one? This one?


 
OT but this model is kind of scary looking!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *May*!

*Java*, referring to that turquoise colour - I love it!

*arnott* - I agree the model looks MEAN!


----------



## javaboo

Ok guys, I just called an ombre dress is not on sale. Here is the list of sale items they have which is either 40% or 60% off, size are limited but there is an extra 20% off all these items (fall collection):
3 (grey vest thing only), 5,8,19,23,24,25,26,30,37 (in light peach version only?),40,41,47

I think there is a strapless black one too but not too sure.


----------



## javaboo

*lilmissb*: I love the combo!


----------



## arireyes

AHHH I can't decide!!!!  I'm thinking of giving 5 a shot, but maybe 19, or 47. anyone have #47?


----------



## javaboo

I heard 5 is ok stretchy and 47 is tighter than 5. I kinda like 5 and 47 the best! Extra 20% off! You should definitely get number 5 its like 60% + 20% off!

Number 5: $1350 - 60% = $540 - 20% = $432!!  (sorry doing some lvpiggy enabling)


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks java! I felt like a movie star!!! 

I'm still waiting for my #42 dress to go on sale.  I like #43 but not enough to ditch my #42...and then there's the new season to consider....

Actually has anyone seen my #42 in another colour on sale at all???? I've seen a black one eBay but that's about it. I'd love that style in several colours!


----------



## lilmissb

I'm soo peeved I didn't get my #5 at such a good price! But at least it' been put to good use! And my store only had 1 of them in my size!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

lilmissb, you look fantastic!

javaboo, thanks so much for the info!


----------



## javaboo

*lilmissb*: I asked about that dress for you and it did not go on sale and they said something about not having it in. I think you should ask Preston about that one though because he'll be able to notify you once it does.


----------



## arireyes

I know, such a great price, I guess I can always sell it if It doesn't work.


----------



## javaboo

*Laureen*: I think the spring collection is made for you! Its so bright!



arireyes said:


> I know, such a great price, I guess I can always sell it if It doesn't work.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Hehe, lvpiggy said the same thing!  I'm pretty excited, which is why I'm trying as hard as I can to hold off sale winter stuff!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *Laureen*! 

*Java*, I've let Preston know this is the other dress from fall I'm super keen on so I guess Ill just wait it out.....

I'm going to get into some nice colours from now on. I want red. Bright break-your-heart-tart-red as I like to call it.


----------



## javaboo

*Laureen*: Which is your favorite piece from the new collection?

*lilmissb*: LOL, that is a nice name for it. I want some red and blues too!


----------



## laureenthemean

*javaboo*, it's really hard to choose, but I think so far, these are my favorite:








I don't think the x-strap one would work too well for me though, as there doesn't seem to be a lot of bust support.

I also really love this outfit:




I would love a skirt, top, and belt.


----------



## javaboo

Is the third outfit a two piece? It looks really cool, I think I like that one the best.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think it's a top, skirt, and belt.  There seemed to be a lot of outfits with belts on the website.  

I really like the rainbow dress, but it might be a little OTT, even for me, haha.


----------



## lilmissb

I love the cross front one and the orange it comes in in SS09 too! I think I'll be getting one of them.

I like these ones too!


----------



## arireyes

I loooove both of those!!!  I think I'm just going to wait for they Berry dress to come in, since I'm looking for a color I can wear in the spring/summer.  I like the ash but I'm just going to hold off, esp since I don't get to go out a lot.


----------



## lilmissb

Plus the ash and raspberry one are similar styles.


----------



## javaboo

I like the black one you posted *lilmissb*. It seems everything I like is black!

*Laureen*: Oh I thought that was part of the top and not a belt. Maybe you can get one to match your Eugines?


----------



## MASEML

Java - the dress you wanted wasn't on sale? I swear I saw it in the rack last night? maybe it was misplaced. Sorry.....


----------



## lilmissb

I know java! I'm liking the black too but I want nice colours this season. Wait until you see the cobalt blue dress I bought the other day, I love the colour...and the best thing was that it was under $100!


----------



## arireyes

lilmissb said:


> Plus the ash and raspberry one are similar styles.


Right, and my other dresses are black and Navy, time for a change.


----------



## javaboo

*MASEML*: No prob! Heehee, I just have to be patience and see if it will go on sale. I'm suppose to be good.

*limissb*: Let me know when you post the outfit pic for the cobalt dress. I don't always go into the outfit thread.


----------



## laureenthemean

javaboo said:


> I like the black one you posted *lilmissb*. It seems everything I like is black!
> 
> *Laureen*: Oh I thought that was part of the top and not a belt. Maybe you can get one to match your Eugines?



Haha, hopefully I will be able to get a pair of Eugenies!  I'd love a teal, cobalt, green or magenta dress to wear with my yellow Declics, though.


----------



## javaboo

Oooo that would look so pretty. 

Are you getting the Magenta ones in your avatar? Or the blue/black ones?


----------



## laureenthemean

I'm hoping for magenta, but would settle for something else.


----------



## dreamdoll

javaboo said:


> Ok guys, I just called an ombre dress is not on sale. Here is the list of sale items they have which is either 40% or 60% off, size are limited but there is an extra 20% off all these items (fall collection):
> 3 (grey vest thing only), 5,8,19,23,24,25,26,30,37 (in light peach version only?),40,41,47
> 
> I think there is a strapless black one too but not too sure.


 
o wow, anyone knows if the raspberry is on extra 20% off?


----------



## dreamdoll

*lilmissb*, you look amazing in the ash!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *dreamdoll*! Not sure about the raspberry one but if it is you should def get it!


----------



## dreamdoll

*lilmissb*, I'm so hoping it is! DH is saying the raspberry and ash are too similar styles, but if its 20% off, makes it way easier to convince him lol
I also like the burnt orange one with sequins (#26) - I read it's on extra 20? Oh my, I hope they still have stock!!


----------



## lilmissb

Good luck! I'm still holding out for my #42!


----------



## MASEML

I saw the orange one on the sale rack (but double check b/c I also thought I saw the ombre dress there too and I was wrong). 

The orange dress was also 60% off at the NYC boutique about a month ago (and this I know for sure b/c I got it for 60% off). I'd say the fit is a little tighter but is overall, TTS.


----------



## MASEML

Lilmiss - The ash dress is totally growing on me....and you look fantastic!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks* MASEML*!!


----------



## javaboo

The numbers I posted are the dresses the SA saw on the racks. I guess the raspberry is on sale if you can still find it. I heard its pretty much all sold out now.

The raspberry dress was not at the NY store by the way and I don't think they transfer stuff in. I'm also getting news that the other stores don't have this extra 20% off deal.


----------



## more_CHOOS

Elizabeth at the LV boutique had the raspberry dress in an XS, (I think) left.  She emailed me about a week ago and it was available.


----------



## HerveLegerSA

Ladies, control yourself..................


----------



## HerveLegerSA

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Hehe, lvpiggy said the same thing!  I'm pretty excited, which is why I'm trying as hard as I can to hold off sale winter stuff!


Yes, Laureen likes colors...................


----------



## more_CHOOS

some dresses on sale at SHOPATMILK.com

http://www.shopatmilk.com/designer/261


----------



## girlfrommoscow

never shopped at this store^^ is it reliable?) has anyone shopped there?
i cannot see all those sale anymore, i need to cut off my internet to resist it lol


----------



## dreamdoll

*Maseml*, *more_choos* - Thanks ladies!


----------



## more_CHOOS

^I've never shopped there before but on the HL website it does list Milk as an authorized seller of HL.  It's in Los Angeles.


----------



## MissV

This may be asked before but 113 pages is alot to go through to look for the answer.


WHAT THE HECK DO YOU GIRLS WEAR UNDER to hide those extra "bumps" from protruding? I was thinking of a waist cincher but I know most of these have metal or plastic ribbing and maybe show up when wearing the dress.


----------



## laureenthemean

MissV, I use Spanx Higher Power.


----------



## lvpiggy

dreamdoll said:


> *lilmissb*, I'm so hoping it is! DH is saying the raspberry and ash are too similar styles, but if its 20% off, makes it way easier to convince him lol
> I also like the burnt orange one with sequins (#26) - I read it's on extra 20? Oh my, I hope they still have stock!!


 
no no no they look TOTALLY different see?  










yup.  clearly not the same at all.  you should definitely get both!!


----------



## lvpiggy

tehehehehe you're so cute!  hilarious b/c when i saw the pix, i immediately went to reply SHOE AND DRESS TWINS!   

and i didn't even see i got a little shout-out  until i was already typing my response!  



lilmissb said:


> Well, went out last night in HL & CL (what a dream combo!) and I thought lv would be proud of me! This is a shot of me before going out. I also posted in the CL outfit thread.
> 
> HL Ash Colourblock #5
> CL Scissor Girls in Pewter


----------



## may3545

lvpiggy you look AMAZING in that ash dress-- I so need to get this! Preston, I'm on my way LOL. 



lvpiggy said:


> no no no they look TOTALLY different see?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yup.  clearly not the same at all.  you should definitely get both!!


----------



## MASEML

Ok - i caved. Went back to the store and picked up the ash dress after seeing everyone in theirs.


----------



## laureenthemean

Congrats, MASEML!

piggy, I totally did some piggy-like HL enabling today!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Congrats Maseml!!


----------



## lilmissb

lvpiggy said:


> tehehehehe you're so cute!  hilarious b/c when i saw the pix, i immediately went to reply SHOE AND DRESS TWINS!
> 
> and i didn't even see i got a little shout-out  until i was already typing my response!



Hehehehehe!!! Soon I will have the same things as you! If I have a collection like yours (CL & HL) in a years time I will as happy as a pig in mud. No pun intended....

*lv*, I'm holding out on the raspberry one though. Yeah it's a great colour for summer and I may regret it later but I really want my #42!

Congrats *MASEML*! I hope to see your modelling pics soon...

*MissV* I don't wear anything other than undies under my dress. I haven't tried the spanx high power but I want to as it's supposed to be pretty good.

*Laureen *- well done on the HL enabling front. You kept the fort going while lv was gone!!!


----------



## lvpiggy

hurrah!!!  substitute enablers!  i love it!  tehehehe . . . . way to go laureen!!   never fear, we'll save the economy yet!  

ps - did i ever post the pix of the ash paillettes?!??  omg i can't remember, someone remind me


----------



## arireyes

^^ or at the very least we will keep Herve Leger is business!!


----------



## lilmissb

^^Hmmm, can't remember. Maybe...


----------



## laureenthemean

I was going to take pictures of the dresses I tried on today, but it didn't go so well, haha.  the green reversible one showed a LOT of cleavage (worn the other way, my arms looked huge), and the ombre one flattened my chest!  I think it's because it runs small, or maybe I just didn't take enough time to adjust it correctly.  I love the ease of putting on the front-zip dresses, though.


----------



## lvpiggy

egads!  i think this may be a sign that i have too many ush:


----------



## dreamdoll

expert enabler!  You look amazing in them! Now I wish I'd gotten a S in my ash! O well..I'll get the straps up!




lvpiggy said:


> no no no they look TOTALLY different see?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yup. clearly not the same at all. you should definitely get both!!


----------



## laureenthemean

LOL, I think you did post the modeling pic, though I don't think anyone would mind if you did it again.  How can you have too many HL?


----------



## lilmissb

Good idea Laureen, she should def post modelling pics of the ash paillettes!!!!


----------



## HerveLegerSA

LVpiggy, please post the ash leather sequins dress.  I wanna see your sexy back. hahaha.....

May, I have you covered.  Chill..........


----------



## lilflobowl

ahhhh!!! I've been totally enabled thanks to all your posts & Preston!



lvpiggy said:


> no no no they look TOTALLY different see?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yup.  clearly not the same at all.  you should definitely get both!!


----------



## javaboo

I think you did post before but I forgot too...or maybe you just posted the picture of it.


----------



## dreamdoll

lilflobowl said:


> ahhhh!!! I've been totally enabled thanks to all your posts & Preston!


 
Replied to your PM, HTH! Update us on which dress you get!


----------



## lilflobowl

^ totally!!
At first I was only going to buy one dress but after talking to Preston & getting swayed by his attention over MSN & amazing skills of persuasion I put myself down for two dresses!

Once Preston confirms it looks like I'll be dress twins with a lot of people!


----------



## dreamdoll

I absolutely love my ash dress - and I think you will too!


----------



## lilflobowl

I can only hope that I'll look as good as some of you girls in the dresses! If I don't I'm not posting pics!


----------



## luv2shop90210

lilmissb said:


> Hi, has anyone dealt with either tullulahgrace or popo0 on eBay before? I'm just wondering if they're stuff is 100% authentic?
> Also, I note fashionandu mentioned up previously, are all their dresses authentic?
> Thanks!


 


lilmissb said:


> Hi, has anyone dealt with either tullulahgrace or popo0 on eBay before? I'm just wondering if they're stuff is 100% authentic?
> Also, I note fashionandu mentioned up previously, are all their dresses authentic?
> Thanks!


Do NOT buy from Tullulahgrace, my friend bought an Herve Leger dress from her, and it is FAKE.  The one that Carmen Electra is wearing.
If you have already, report her to ebay, my friend did.  If you look at the Herve Leger dress that she sold that Carmen Electra is wearing, it is different- look closely at the lower bottom of the real dress and compare to tullalahgrace's pictures, eventhough the listing has ended you can view the listing, click on this link and scroll all the way down and llok at the front bottom part of the dress that Carmen wearing in the picture and compare it to Tullagrace's picture of the bottom part of the dress, completely different 
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-HERVE-LEGER...911.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:13|39:1|240:1318

Listing number is : 250350208020

There is two other compalints about her als selling fake shoes.
FAKE, FAKE, ALL FAKE! BEWARE!  Oh, not to mention she sign up on this forum with some user name pretending to be someone else and leaves comments to defend herself just to fool people.

Take care and good luck!


----------



## lilflobowl

um, if you look at the same dress being sold on Net-a-Porter or on other eBay auctions you'd notice that all the dresses of the same design are have the same bottom detailing as what Tullulahgrace has listed, which Cheryl Cole has worn, which incidentally is slightly different from what Carmen Electra is wearing. Is there any other difference that makes you very sure that her listing is that of a fake HL dress?

I've got the NAP reference here: http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/35320 & the other eBay listing here: http://cgi.ebay.com/CREAM-Blck-Color-Insert-HERVE-LEGER-Bandage-Dress-4-6-S_W0QQitemZ110336865559QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WC_Dresses?hash=item110336865559&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A4|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A0|293%3A1|294%3A200

How do you know that she's created 'fake' userids in this forum to pose as someone else to defend herself?



luv2shop90210 said:


> Do NOT buy from Tullulahgrace, my friend bought an Herve Leger dress from her, and it is FAKE.  The one that Carmen Electra is wearing.
> If you have already, report her to ebay, my friend did.  If you look at the Herve Leger dress that she sold that Carmen Electra is wearing, it is different- look closely at the lower bottom of the real dress and compare to tullalahgrace's pictures, eventhough the listing has ended you can view the listing, click on this link and scroll all the way down and llok at the front bottom part of the dress that Carmen wearing in the picture and compare it to Tullagrace's picture of the bottom part of the dress, completely different
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-HERVE-LEGER-NAVY-BLUE-AND-WHITE-BANDAGE-MEDIUM_W0QQitemZ250350208020QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WC_Dresses?hash=item250350208020&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A13%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> Listing number is : 250350208020
> 
> There is two other compalints about her als selling fake shoes.
> FAKE, FAKE, ALL FAKE! BEWARE!  Oh, not to mention she sign up on this forum with some user name pretending to be someone else and leaves comments to defend herself just to fool people.
> 
> Take care and good luck!


----------



## MsFrida

Hi HL-queens, I need a little help.. 

I've been admiring your gorgeous dresses (and figures) for quite some time now and would love to have one myself one day (dress that it).. however, I belong to the curvier ladies with more than skin and bones on her body (approx. measurements are 41" - 33" - 42", 5ft 9½" tall), is there ANY chance I can fit into a size Large? Or are HL's, like so many otehr things, only made for the pretty petite?

Any advice highly appreciated 

Keep those CC's warm and make me just a tiny bit jealous


----------



## MASEML

Ok so I finally got around to taking pics of my HL collection since I'm waiting for my laundry to finish drying). Anyway, I didn't realize how many dresses I've collected since mid-Dec!!! I also have 3 other dresses which are not included in this batch too. I think I have 7 dresses and 1 wool corset.  This is an obsession with HL  

How many do you all own? Hopefully I'm not alone in this regard b/c I'd love to see you all in the HL support group


----------



## MASEML

One more....


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Geez, your a lucky girl maseml!
I love the seccond, third, fifth and sixth the best. haha I would die to have that top and your figure!


----------



## laureenthemean

MASEML, you look gorgeous in all of them!  I especially love the last one.


----------



## dreamdoll

*MASEML*, wow you look stunning! Amazing figure!! I totally love the orange one on you!


----------



## laureenthemean

luv2shop90210 said:


> Do NOT buy from Tullulahgrace, my friend bought an Herve Leger dress from her, and it is FAKE.  The one that Carmen Electra is wearing.
> If you have already, report her to ebay, my friend did.  If you look at the Herve Leger dress that she sold that Carmen Electra is wearing, it is different- look closely at the lower bottom of the real dress and compare to tullalahgrace's pictures, eventhough the listing has ended you can view the listing, click on this link and scroll all the way down and llok at the front bottom part of the dress that Carmen wearing in the picture and compare it to Tullagrace's picture of the bottom part of the dress, completely different
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-HERVE-LEGER...911.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:13|39:1|240:1318
> 
> Listing number is : 250350208020
> 
> There is two other compalints about her als selling fake shoes.
> FAKE, FAKE, ALL FAKE! BEWARE!  Oh, not to mention she sign up on this forum with some user name pretending to be someone else and leaves comments to defend herself just to fool people.
> 
> Take care and good luck!



As has been said previously in this thread, HL dresses are often customized by shortening the hem.


----------



## lilflobowl

you look great in all your outfits MASEML, especially the blue and white dress!


----------



## arireyes

I don't see anything to make me think those dresses are fake, I also don't see any negative feedback.  That dress looks exactly like my black one.  I got it from HL.  The bottom of Carmen's dress is different but it could be a newer version or a previous version, or maybe a custom version. I don't know.


----------



## arireyes

Maseml I love your dresses, esp the orange and purple &white !!!


----------



## MASEML

Thanks everyone for all your compliments (Arireyes, laureen, dreamdoll, lilflobowl, pearlisthegurl) 

I've placed myself on a self-imposed HL moratorium, which won't be lifted until Spring so I'll be waiting to see pics of everyone else looking hot/gorgeous in their new dresses from the Resort and Spring collections. Looking forward to it!


----------



## may3545

MASEML: this is my favorite, but you look awesome in all of the outfits!


----------



## MASEML

Thanks May!! I love that dress too. It was the first HL dress I got. It just caught my eye at the store and then the sale sign right above it made it even more attractive!!


----------



## dreamdoll

The orange one is also my fav!! It was one of the pieces that really stood out for me in the Fall lookbook!


----------



## Sammyjoe

The orange and purple and white one for me are stand outs Maseml!!! You have a lovely collection!!


----------



## MsFrida

MsFrida said:


> Hi HL-queens, I need a little help..
> 
> I've been admiring your gorgeous dresses (and figures) for quite some time now and would love to have one myself one day (dress that it).. however, I belong to the curvier ladies with more than skin and bones on her body (approx. measurements are 41" - 33" - 42", 5ft 9½" tall), is there ANY chance I can fit into a size Large? Or are HL's, like so many otehr things, only made for the pretty petite?
> 
> Any advice highly appreciated
> 
> Keep those CC's warm and make me just a tiny bit jealous


 

Anyone?


----------



## Shopalicious

Wow Masmeil.. you look great in all of them ! ^^


----------



## roussel

MASEML I also love the orange dress on you!  Awesome figure!  You are meant to wear HL for sure.  Amazing collection btw


----------



## MASEML

MsFrida said:


> Anyone?



MsFrida,

NAP is actually pretty helpful when trying to determine whether a particular dress will fit.  NAP displays the exact measurements for each dress. Looking at the first dress they sell (http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/39475), the measurements for this dress in a L are: 31.5, 32.5, 38 (bust, waist, hip).  
Hope that helps....

Shopalicious, SammyJoe and Roussel...thanks!!! Seriously I think everyone is meant to wear HL. Everyone ALWAYS looks amazing in them!


----------



## shopalot

*Maseml* you look amazing in all of your HL dresses!
You definatly have the body to pull off these stunning dresses.


----------



## HerveLegerSA

MASEML, You look amazing.  Super Hot especially in the orange sequins dress.  Cannot breathe anymore...............


----------



## lilmissb

While I have never bought anything off tullulahgrace I have emailed her and asked her questions and I have always found her quite helpful and professional. I do not see anything wrong with her products and she always takes a lot of detailed pics of her products.



luv2shop90210 said:


> Do NOT buy from Tullulahgrace, my friend bought an Herve Leger dress from her, and it is FAKE.  The one that Carmen Electra is wearing.
> If you have already, report her to ebay, my friend did.  If you look at the Herve Leger dress that she sold that Carmen Electra is wearing, it is different- look closely at the lower bottom of the real dress and compare to tullalahgrace's pictures, eventhough the listing has ended you can view the listing, click on this link and scroll all the way down and llok at the front bottom part of the dress that Carmen wearing in the picture and compare it to Tullagrace's picture of the bottom part of the dress, completely different
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-HERVE-LEGER-NAVY-BLUE-AND-WHITE-BANDAGE-MEDIUM_W0QQitemZ250350208020QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WC_Dresses?hash=item250350208020&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A13%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> Listing number is : 250350208020
> 
> There is two other compalints about her als selling fake shoes.
> FAKE, FAKE, ALL FAKE! BEWARE!  Oh, not to mention she sign up on this forum with some user name pretending to be someone else and leaves comments to defend herself just to fool people.
> 
> Take care and good luck!


----------



## lilmissb

*MASEML*! OMG I didn't realise you had that many HL's already!!!

The first one is my HG of fall 08!!!! I really love the Victoria Beckham one and the last one on you. I wasn't quite sure how that would look on but it's really nice! You can't say you're on a ban when there are so many other dresses coming out!


----------



## javaboo

I don't think Tullulahgrace sells fakes. She probably purchase the white version from Saks. See:
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1232307233978

Actually a lot of her things come from Saks, she must have something going on with them. You always have to compare the dress with the photo because its not always the same.

*MASEML*: You look fabulous with all your dresses.


----------



## gemibebe

OMG, I'm SO behind on this thread and it's moving lightning fast! 

*may3545*, you look so stylish in your shrug!  Your Valentine's Day will be very memorable 

*Java*, I LOVE the red dress you've posted!!!  The color is so vibrant!  I've been always wanting a real great red dress.  The one from the AW08 didn't work out for me.  This one might be too low for me in front  *Preston*, will there be any other styles coming in this red?  Will it be made in the signature tank dress?

*sailornep5*, love that dress on you!  It's very classy.

*lilmissb*, you rock the HL+CL combo!  I haven't seen your HG #42 in any other colors.  Fingers crossed that you'll find it at a good price.

*MissV*, Nubra is a great fit with HL.  Thanks to LV's recommendation! 

*lv*, though I think that you have posted the grey paillette dress, you can definitely post them again as we all enjoy them!  Can't wait to see any of your new purchases (coming soon?)

*MASEML*, I LOVE all your HLs!  Can't believe you've already got so many considering that the obsession just started in Dec.??  My fav is the orange one, it looks so glamorous!  Congrats on the ash dress!  Pls post modeling pics!

Oh yes, I also don't think that Tullulahgrace sells fakes though I've never bought from her.  The dresses all look authentic to me.


----------



## MsFrida

MASEML said:


> MsFrida,
> 
> NAP is actually pretty helpful when trying to determine whether a particular dress will fit. NAP displays the exact measurements for each dress. Looking at the first dress they sell (http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/39475), the measurements for this dress in a L are: 31.5, 32.5, 38 (bust, waist, hip).
> Hope that helps....
> 
> Shopalicious, SammyJoe and Roussel...thanks!!! Seriously I think everyone is meant to wear HL. Everyone ALWAYS looks amazing in them!


 


Thank you!


----------



## MASEML

Thanks Preston, Lilmissb and Java! Yeah, I collected a lot in a short amount of time  The problem I have is that when I am hooked on something, I'll go insanely crazy. 

It'll be sooooo hard to impose a ban considering there are a couple of dresses from the Spring collection that I adore! I'll live vicariously through all of you and will be seething in envy!  

I'm saving for a wedding dress now - might very well be a HL bandage/organza dress if I end up going for something untraditional or if HL will custom-make one for me. Preston - is that possible?


----------



## MASEML

Thanks Gemibebe...I became obsessed after seeing all of you look soooooo good in your dresses. All of you ladies are enablers...got me into this unhealthy obsession


----------



## lilmissb

*MASEML*, can you tell me how #42 the lilac blush v neck fits you? I'm worried its made for people with wide shoulders as I see in that it's slightly loose around the arm holes? Can I ask what size you are? Just so I can see if maybe it'll be too loose there on me too. Thanks!


----------



## cfellis522

MASEML, you look absolutely stunning!  Outstanding collection!  I love the blue dress!

Cara


----------



## lilmissb

gemibebe said:


> *lilmissb*, you rock the HL+CL combo! I haven't seen your HG #42 in any other colors. Fingers crossed that you'll find it at a good price.


 

Thanks gemibebe! Can't wait till you post action shots of all your beauties!


----------



## melzy

MASEML, Gorgeous pics. I love the fourth one (white/purple). I also like the white tube dress.


----------



## girlfrommoscow

wow this thread moves so fast, i can hardly keep up!!  MASEML - love your dresses, my favorite is purple one, i wanted it so badly but i cannot find it anywhere
Regarding tullulahgrace, i bought from her once and my dress was very real and i am NOT her i have my own ebay account! the dress was wonderfully packed with care and arrived very quick, so either i got lucky...or she is good just my own experience!


----------



## MissV

Thanks Laureen and MissB


----------



## Sammyjoe

MsFrida said:


> Anyone?


 
MsFrida, You should be able to get a L , these dresses stretch and keep you in and give you a lovely shape.
Now is the time to try on the different styles because the stores are having sales and normally the prices are much higher!

I hope you find something lovely!!


----------



## MsFrida

Thank you Sammyjoe! The reason I'm asking is because I can't try it on at a store, I'll have to order online unfortunately


----------



## Sammyjoe

I understand, I find from trying on a few that the ones with sleeves, or support fit better than the strapless ones. I also find that the longer versions fit nicely. If you can look for the kate winslet pic - she was wearing all black, she looked great.


----------



## HerveLegerSA

MASEML said:


> Thanks Preston, Lilmissb and Java! Yeah, I collected a lot in a short amount of time  The problem I have is that when I am hooked on something, I'll go insanely crazy.
> 
> It'll be sooooo hard to impose a ban considering there are a couple of dresses from the Spring collection that I adore! I'll live vicariously through all of you and will be seething in envy!
> 
> I'm saving for a wedding dress now - might very well be a HL bandage/organza dress if I end up going for something untraditional or if HL will custom-make one for me. Preston - is that possible?


*MASEML*, anything and everything is possible...........


----------



## lilflobowl

for Preston who missed out!



lvpiggy said:


> how's this for a teaser?  only posting modelling pix for one dress so far . . . but it's one of the standout pieces:
> 
> PAILLETTES!!


----------



## lilflobowl

hey girls, i know there's been a ton of debates going around regarding the sizing for the Raspberry dress; i had asked dreamdoll about this & she had suggested sizing up but i just want to doubly confirm about her input (not that i'm doubting you dreamdoll!!)

so I tried on the HL dresses at the local boutiques but not in this style - should i size up from an S to an M iso sticking to an S? i'm quite confused about this 'cos after combing through the thread i notice that you girls more or less stuck with your usual size. how?

Sorry Preston!! (in advance just in case I change my mind about the size again...)


----------



## gemibebe

*lilflobowl*, I've tried that dress and for me I need to size up from XS to S: I just can't zip up the dress in XS!

Of course there're also people who stick to their original size (I believe *lv* has it in XXS), but the opinion I've heard in general is that you probably need to size up in this style.


----------



## lilflobowl

gemibabe> thanks for your feedback! i actually read your post about it too! did you end up exchanging it for one size up?


----------



## MASEML

gemibebe said:


> *lilflobowl*, I've tried that dress and for me I need to size up from XS to S: I just can't zip up the dress in XS!
> 
> Of course there're also people who stick to their original size (I believe *lv* has it in XXS), but the opinion I've heard in general is that you probably need to size up in this style.



Lilflobowl - 
I second that. I wasn't able to zip up the XS when I tried it on so I would need to size up. They didn't have a S.


----------



## MASEML

HerveLegerSA said:


> *MASEML*, anything and everything is possible...........



Yay! Preston, I'll be in touch to discuss options as soon as my bf gets the ball rolling - I suspect it'll be in the near future b/c he asked me to go try on rings and pick the one I want. I picked a 25 carat ring (just kidding - I did try it on though - very gawdy looking).....


----------



## lilflobowl

thanks MASEML! looks like I won't have to trouble Preston


----------



## arireyes

I'm sizing up on the Raspberry too.


----------



## dreamdoll

MASEML said:


> Lilflobowl -
> I second that. I wasn't able to zip up the XS when I tried it on so I would need to size up. They didn't have a S.


 

*MASEML*, apologies if I have asked this (I can't rem if I did!) - did you have to size up on the orange dress? TIA! 

*lilflobowl* - no offence taken


----------



## MASEML

dreamdoll said:


> *MASEML*, apologies if I have asked this (I can't rem if I did!) - did you have to size up on the orange dress? TIA!
> 
> *lilflobowl* - no offence taken



Dreamdoll - I didn't size up for the orange dress but I also didn't try on any other sizes. The test I follow is if I am able to zip up the dress without any assistance and without difficulty then I know that is my size. Not sure if that is an accurate test.....

This is hard one....If you are unsure about the size (I think you have previously mentioned that you won't be able to try it on first), I would probably size up. I think the difference between sizes is negligible and being that the zipper is on the side, sizing up may make the dress easier to zip?


----------



## HerveLegerSA

lilflobowl said:


> for Preston who missed out!


damn, lvpiggy looks super hot in this dress.  Is she still available................


----------



## lilmissb

Just bumping this question for MASEML. Thanks!



lilmissb said:


> *MASEML*, can you tell me how #42 the lilac blush v neck fits you? I'm worried its made for people with wide shoulders as I see in that it's slightly loose around the arm holes? Can I ask what size you are? Just so I can see if maybe it'll be too loose there on me too. Thanks!


----------



## lilmissb

HerveLegerSA said:


> damn, lvpiggy looks super hot in this dress.  Is she still available................



Hahahahaha! I think she's dating someone...ask her!


----------



## lilmissb

MASEML said:


> Dreamdoll - I didn't size up for the orange dress but I also didn't try on any other sizes. The test I follow is if I am able to zip up the dress without any assistance and without difficulty then I know that is my size. Not sure if that is an accurate test.....
> 
> This is hard one....If you are unsure about the size (I think you have previously mentioned that you won't be able to try it on first), I would probably size up. I think the difference between sizes is negligible and being that the zipper is on the side, sizing up may make the dress easier to zip?




I agree, if you can do it without a struggle, it's too big for you! Some of them are def 2 people jobs!!! Urgh, hate zippers on the side, always pinch my skin at some stage doing up the zipper even if I put my finger between the zipper and skin.


----------



## ninama

Hope someone can help me!  I have a MOST un-Leger Leger...  no stretch, 'no bandages'... just sheer silk blend velvet burnout beauty.  

Can anyone help me date it?


----------



## javaboo

MsFrida said:


> Thank you Sammyjoe! The reason I'm asking is because I can't try it on at a store, I'll have to order online unfortunately



*MsFrida *some dresses are more stretchy than others so just be careful which size to order in what dresses.



lilflobowl said:


> hey girls, i know there's been a ton of debates going around regarding the sizing for the Raspberry dress; i had asked dreamdoll about this & she had suggested sizing up but i just want to doubly confirm about her input (not that i'm doubting you dreamdoll!!)
> 
> so I tried on the HL dresses at the local boutiques but not in this style - should i size up from an S to an M iso sticking to an S? i'm quite confused about this 'cos after combing through the thread i notice that you girls more or less stuck with your usual size. how?
> 
> Sorry Preston!! (in advance just in case I change my mind about the size again...)



*lilflobowl*: I've manage to try on the pink dress and I got the xxs. I know Vicki said you can't get it up yourself but some how I managed to. I did freak out a little  in the middle of zipping it up because there was a huge V left and I was like....I can't zip anymore! Anyways I did manage to get it all the way up myself but I have to say the dress is tight! I can still breath although not deeply but it looked great. I have to say that if you don't like sucking in your breath or have great flexibility when zipping yourself to size up. It really does feel like a corset when you're in it and it definitely is tighter than the V neck black dress I took a picture of earlier.



ninama said:


> Hope someone can help me! I have a MOST un-Leger Leger... no stretch, 'no bandages'... just sheer silk blend velvet burnout beauty.
> 
> Can anyone help me date it?



I think this one is vintage but the font on the tag looks like the one HL uses still.


----------



## lvpiggy

lilmissb said:


> I agree, *if you can do it without a struggle, it's too big for you!* Some of them are def 2 people jobs!!! Urgh, hate zippers on the side, always pinch my skin at some stage doing up the zipper even if I put my finger between the zipper and skin.


----------



## lilflobowl

thanks for the feedback javaboo! have checked with Preston himself who recommended I size up; guess I won't be gasping for air in the dress!!



javaboo said:


> *lilflobowl*: I've manage to try on the pink dress and I got the xxs. I know Vicki said you can't get it up yourself but some how I managed to. I did freak out a little  in the middle of zipping it up because there was a huge V left and I was like....I can't zip anymore! Anyways I did manage to get it all the way up myself but I have to say the dress is tight! I can still breath although not deeply but it looked great. I have to say that if you don't like sucking in your breath or have great flexibility when zipping yourself to size up. It really does feel like a corset when you're in it and it definitely is tighter than the V neck black dress I took a picture of earlier.


----------



## laurayuki

*MASEML* I love the blue and purple one! u look great!

*Lvpiggy,*  u look stunning as usual is that from the new line?


----------



## lvpiggy

hmph.  i think everytime i wear HL, my boobs decide to go on vacation, and someone else's show up to hang out.  whoever they belong to, they're pretty nice, i wonder if she wants them back


----------



## lvpiggy

laurayuki said:


> *MASEML* I love the blue and purple one! u look great!
> 
> *Lvpiggy,* u look stunning as usual is that from the new line?


 
hehe isn't that one fun?  actually it's from the fall/winter collection


----------



## javaboo

My SA from Vegas just called to let me know a bunch of dresses went on sale. Here is a list for you guys. All of these are from the fall collection.

40% off: 24, 27, 37
60% off: 1,2 (Jacket only), 5,8 (same outfit Rihanna got),9,10,12 (xs, m, l left only), 13,14 (sweater only), 19, 22,25,30,32,41, 43, 44,48,47

Also 60% off there is a dress that looks like 43 with roses (like number 1) around the V neck area for $1590 before discount.

*lilmissb*: The dress you want they still have but its not on sale yet.


----------



## lilmissb

lvpiggy said:


> hmph. i think everytime i wear HL, my boobs decide to go on vacation, and someone else's show up to hang out. whoever they belong to, they're pretty nice, i wonder if she wants them back


 
 You are too funny lv!! I don't know who's they are but they're welcome to come hang out in my HL dresses!!  Hehehehe!


----------



## lilmissb

^^Thanks java for all that info!


----------



## MASEML

laurayuki said:


> *MASEML* I love the blue and purple one! u look great!
> 
> *Lvpiggy,*  u look stunning as usual is that from the new line?




Hey laura, thanks! I love that one too...that dress, the orange one and the ash dress (which seeing it on you and on others, inspired me to get one of my own) are my favorites....

Java- thanks for the lowdown on the dresses on sale. It's soooo tempting but I am trying a new thing this week - willpower.


----------



## lilflobowl

So after waiting for this for 10 days & having gone to the local customs office twice, I am finally united with the HL dress that I bought over eBay! Just a few snaps when I tried it out.

Just out of curiosity, do any of you have this dress? I find that with the S the zipper goes up really easily & I could bunch some excess fabric together without feeling uncomfortable!


----------



## lilmissb

^I love that dress *lilflobowl*! I've been eyeing that style on eBay. You may be an XS in that case. I know *lv* has that dress so maybe wait for her to reply but the fabric should NOT be bunching up on you! Does it feel loose?


----------



## lilflobowl

thanks lilmissb! 

Well, I'm not sure about bunching up but I could probably do away with the same amount of fabric, width wise, as what the zipper area takes up without having that much difficulty zipping up or breathing! I don't know if I would use the term loose though it feels more like the fabric is skimming my body rather than shaping it, KWIM?

I was thinking that I could get it taken in but am a bit worried that the local seamstresses won't know how to handle the dress.


----------



## lilmissb

Yeah I do. I had the same issue with my white zip front dress. It went on too easily and was a tad loose (ie not body shaping just clinging). Hmmm, is the zipper flat on you? Usually if a HL dress is not fitted properly the zippersmight wrinkle and the skirt may bow either at the front or back. I found the front bowed on the one that's too big.


----------



## lilflobowl

I just went to try the dress again; no zipper bunching although for the bottom of the skirt there's a slight bowing which I can deal with! Guess that means I can take bigger steps when I walk?

Hmm... I reckon I could still wear this when I'm 3 months preggers although that's not going to happen so soon!


----------



## dreamdoll

lilflobowl said:


> So after waiting for this for 10 days & having gone to the local customs office twice, I am finally united with the HL dress that I bought over eBay! Just a few snaps when I tried it out.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, do any of you have this dress? I find that with the S the zipper goes up really easily & I could bunch some excess fabric together without feeling uncomfortable!


 
Wow babe! You finally got your dress! I love it on you! 
But yes if it's too easy on the zipper, you might be a size smaller!! Strange tho, I tried on the blush coloured one (same style as your black), and the S was tighter than you mentioned...


----------



## lilflobowl

^ thanks babe!

I single-handedly zipped the zipper without any resistance! Strange huh! Maybe you should try mine & see how it compared to the one you tried?


----------



## dreamdoll

lilflobowl said:


> I just went to try the dress again; no zipper bunching although for the bottom of the skirt there's a slight bowing which I can deal with! Guess that means I can take bigger steps when I walk?
> 
> Hmm... I reckon I could still wear this when I'm 3 months preggers although that's not going to happen so soon!


 
Hmm if you really think it might too loose on you, and if you decide to part with it, perhaps I might take it off your hands  Might be my size...


----------



## lilflobowl

^ hahahah! 
Maybe my expectations were set a bit high regarding the tightness?


----------



## lilmissb

Are you both the same size???


----------



## lilflobowl

hahaha; we wear the same jeans size!


----------



## lilmissb

Hahahaha! At least there's always someone the same size as you on here! I'm a S too so if it doesn't fit I can always take it off your hands too. Maybe you should also get an XS and see which one fits better? I know my ash one is skin tight and I can't do it up completely by myself.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Does anyone know what a size 8-10 would be in herve leger? Im guessing a L?


----------



## lilflobowl

lilmissb> haha! it's worth a thought but where would i find an XS?


----------



## MASEML

lilflobowl said:


> So after waiting for this for 10 days & having gone to the local customs office twice, I am finally united with the HL dress that I bought over eBay! Just a few snaps when I tried it out.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, do any of you have this dress? I find that with the S the zipper goes up really easily & I could bunch some excess fabric together without feeling uncomfortable!



looove the dress lilflobowl! Waiting for 10 days and then going to customs only to be denied must have been excruciatingly painful. I'm waiting for my ash dress to come back from the tailors (had straps shortened) and that's been hard....so I can't even imagine how I would be in your situation! But you look great in it so it's a happy ending


----------



## lilflobowl

thanks MASEML! was it difficult finding a tailor to alter your straps? I'm considering finding out which tailor the shop that stocks HL uses for their alterations in case I decide to alter...


----------



## dreamdoll

lilflobowl said:


> thanks MASEML! was it difficult finding a tailor to alter your straps? I'm considering finding out which tailor the shop that stocks HL uses for their alterations in case I decide to alter...


 
Hmm let me know if you know of the tailor, thanks!


----------



## lilflobowl

^ yea, will probably give them a call and ask or something. hopefully i don't get dissed by them...


----------



## Litigatrix

pearlisthegurl said:


> Does anyone know what a size 8-10 would be in herve leger? Im guessing a L?



I would think that would be a large... which they don't make, to my knowledge.  However, there is a lot of variability in sizing, in my experience, and maybe some M would fit you.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

I thought they did make a L, that stinks! :/


----------



## laureenthemean

^^They do make size L, it's just that a lot of online retailers don't seem to stock it.  I went to the store this past weekend and saw some styles in size L that I didn't know came in that size.  Some size M would fit you as well.


----------



## meganfm

javaboo said:


> My SA from Vegas just called to let me know a bunch of dresses went on sale. Here is a list for you guys. All of these are from the fall collection.
> 
> 40% off: 24, 27, 37
> 60% off: 1,2 (Jacket only), 5,8 (same outfit Rihanna got),9,10,12 (xs, m, l left only), 13,14 (sweater only), 19, 22,25,30,32,41, 43, 44,48,47
> 
> Also 60% off there is a dress that looks like 43 with roses (like number 1) around the V neck area for $1590 before discount.
> 
> *lilmissb*: The dress you want they still have but its not on sale yet.



*groans* #5 went on sale?  I'm in LOVE with that one!  Too bad I don't go out nearly enough to justify the price (even at 60% off).  Hope everyone nabs something good!


----------



## lilflobowl

you can probably still get hold of one... Preston could probably look into it for you!


----------



## shopalot

javaboo said:


> My SA from Vegas just called to let me know a bunch of dresses went on sale. Here is a list for you guys. All of these are from the fall collection.
> 
> 40% off: 24, 27, 37
> 60% off: 1,2 (Jacket only), 5,8 (same outfit Rihanna got),9,10,12 (xs, m, l left only), 13,14 (sweater only), 19, 22,25,30,32,41, 43, 44,48,47
> 
> Also 60% off there is a dress that looks like 43 with roses (like number 1) around the V neck area for $1590 before discount.
> 
> *lilmissb*: The dress you want they still have but its not on sale yet.



Hey Java,
how do I know which dresses these numbers correspond with?


----------



## laureenthemean

#45 was on sale for 60% off at the store on Melrose.


----------



## laureenthemean

shopalot said:


> Hey Java,
> how do I know which dresses these numbers correspond with?



Go to herveleger.com, click collections, then Fall 2008.  Each look is numbered.


----------



## javaboo

*lilflobowl*: The dress looks good on you but the way you described it, it seems like its a bit big on you.

*pearlisthegirl*: I think you would be a size L ??? Did you check the sizing chart on Net-a-porter?

*shopalot*: Yep, the number go with the Fall Collection on the HL website. Those are the numbers I got from the SA in Las Vegas so whatever number is listed she has in stock. I don't know what size though unless I listed it there.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

In most things besides the bust I would be a M, also Im just worried about my arms, so Im going to pass unless I see one with sleeves on sale!


----------



## lilflobowl

thanks javaboo!
hopefully I won't have any issues with the dresses Preston's helping me find. think i read from one of lvpiggy's posts that the dresses from 2008 and 2009 feel slightly different; hopefully that won't impact the dress sizes too much!


----------



## javaboo

*Lilflobowl*: Yes they do feel different. The 2008 seems stretchier while the 2009 ones are tighter. I forgot if you're the one asking Preston to help you with the Raspberry dress.


----------



## Shopalicious

Em.. for some odd reason.. I am the only person who didnt size up on the Raspberry dress.. !! it zipped up fine and just the way I want it to be.. however, it is a little bit tighter on the chest when compare to my other dress


----------



## lvpiggy

Shopalicious said:


> Em.. for some odd reason.. I am the only person who didnt size up on the Raspberry dress.. !! it zipped up fine and just the way I want it to be.. however, it is a little bit tighter on the chest when compare to my other dress


 
i didn't size up either.  but i have to exhale to zip and the mysterious "other" boobs keep showing up to hang out when i wear it


----------



## lvpiggy

lilflobowl said:


> So after waiting for this for 10 days & having gone to the local customs office twice, I am finally united with the HL dress that I bought over eBay! Just a few snaps when I tried it out.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, do any of you have this dress? I find that with the S the zipper goes up really easily & I could bunch some excess fabric together without feeling uncomfortable!


 
i have this dress in taupe - it's unusually easy to zip  the fabric is very stretchy compared to the others, that's why

same one right?


----------



## Shopalicious

My modeling pics of my CNY dress and my berry dress


----------



## Shopalicious

I found the fabric and the stitching really different between the 2 .. May be cos one is from Saks and one is from HL store !! 

Preston..Is this normal? Is there a difference between Saks or dept bought and HL stores ??

Can't wait till I get my black and the ash dress


----------



## HerveLegerSA

Pearlishthegirl, size 8-10 is a size L in HL dresses.

Meganfm, you don't need to go out all the time to justify you like HL dress.  

Laureen,  i am still holding my breathe for u.

Javaboo, what are u doing? no more Vegas please................

Shopalicious, need to see the red dress in order to know the difference wor.  What u pay is what you get ler.


----------



## arnott

Shopalicious said:


> My modeling pics of my CNY dress and my berry dress


 
Love that red dress!


----------



## laureenthemean

Shopalicious, they both look gorgeous on you!  BTW, I saw the red one in the HL store, I didn't notice any difference.


----------



## Shopalicious

laureenthemean said:


> Shopalicious, they both look gorgeous on you!  BTW, I saw the red one in the HL store, I didn't notice any difference.



Laureen : Thank you so much dear !! 

Em.. I am wondering if it have to do with the design .. cos the fabric is not as tight as the other one  but I love the fact that it is an easy zip 

Arnott : I love the red cos it is my Chinese New Year Dress !!


----------



## lilmissb

*shopalicious* you look stunning! I love both of them.


----------



## lilmissb

^^Oh the berry one is known for being a bit less stretchy.


----------



## javaboo

*Shopalicious*: That is going to make one fabulous Chinese New Year dress!

*HLSA*: I didn't get anything from Vegas but I might as well share the info with everyone! 

I didn't size up for the berry either. I got xxs, its tight but zippable!


----------



## luxlover

Shopalicious said:


> My modeling pics of my CNY dress and my berry dress



You look gorgeous pretty girl! The red dress turned out to be perfect for you. I did a good job telling you to buy it  hehe.

You are going to be soo hot for CNY this year.


----------



## luxlover

I ended up not sizing up for the berry dress also. I got the XS and its fitted but not overly tight in my opinion.


----------



## girlfrommoscow

Shopalicious - we are dress twins, i have both of these, i wore the red one on New years) I also found that they feel different, i think its just different seasons, i find red dress much easier to zip up and softer compared to Raspberry dress, which was much stiffer and Much much harder to zip up by myself lol



Shopalicious said:


> I found the fabric and the stitching really different between the 2 .. May be cos one is from Saks and one is from HL store !!
> 
> Preston..Is this normal? Is there a difference between Saks or dept bought and HL stores ??
> 
> Can't wait till I get my black and the ash dress


----------



## shopalot

laureenthemean said:


> Go to herveleger.com, click collections, then Fall 2008.  Each look is numbered.



Thanks *laureen*!
I figured it was something simple!ush:


----------



## lilflobowl

yupyups! same dress but you looks nicer in yours than I do in mine!

man, now I feel like a whale compared to some of you girls that stuck to your XXS/XS for the raspberry!



lvpiggy said:


> i have this dress in taupe - it's unusually easy to zip  the fabric is very stretchy compared to the others, that's why
> 
> same one right?


----------



## lilmissb

*lilflobowl!!* Don't you dare!! I'm your size and I'm not a whale!!! LOL


----------



## HerveLegerSA

luxlover said:


> You look gorgeous pretty girl! The red dress turned out to be perfect for you. I did a good job telling you to buy it  hehe.
> 
> You are going to be soo hot for CNY this year.


*luxlover*, I totally agreed with you.  Shopalicious looks amazing in HL dresses.  Yum............


----------



## MASEML

dreamdoll said:


> Hmm let me know if you know of the tailor, thanks!




Dreamdoll - the NYC boutique uses Carl Cristiano of Custom L&S Tailors. They send everything to him. He can alter straps, take in HL dresses to fit, add cups, etc.


----------



## MASEML

Shopalicious said:


> My modeling pics of my CNY dress and my berry dress



shopalicious - hot!!!


----------



## MASEML

hey ladies - for the dresses that are tight than usual, how does it feel when you sit down? or do you stand all the time when you wear these dresses?


----------



## Shopalicious

Lilmissb, JavabooMASEML : Thanks !! '

Girlfrommoscow: Yay.. love to be dress twins ..!! Don't you just love them  !!

Luxlover : Hey Babe... Thanks.. and I guess I have to thank you u for introducing me to Preston.. Can't wait to see your modeling pics... !! 

HerveLegerSA : Preston.. Thanks a lot... looking forward to get more dresses from you !!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

since i was bored tonight i decided to stumble over here...

lilmissb ..i blame YOU!!! 

everyone looks so fabulous! i know absolutely nothing about HL ush: but am wondering if anyone has any info about this dress. ... i absolutely love it!


----------



## lilflobowl

But but.... It's true!! I feel like one cos these girls are tiny!!!!!!!

*sob*



lilmissb said:


> *lilflobowl!!* Don't you dare!! I'm your size and I'm not a whale!!! LOL


----------



## lilmissb

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> since i was bored tonight i decided to stumble over here...
> 
> lilmissb ..i blame YOU!!!
> 
> everyone looks so fabulous! i know absolutely nothing about HL ush: but am wondering if anyone has any info about this dress. ... i absolutely love it!


 
Moi???  You would look fabulous in one though....and they're relatively cheap....

I don't think that one has hit stores yet. They're only just getting some resort in. SS09 will hit next month maybe...


----------



## lilmissb

lilflobowl said:


> But but.... It's true!! I feel like one cos these girls are tiny!!!!!!!
> 
> *sob*


 

We are pretty small too!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

lilmissb said:


> Moi???  You would look fabulous in one though....and they're relatively cheap....
> 
> I don't think that one has hit stores yet. They're only just getting some resort in. SS09 will hit next month maybe...


 
hahaha relatively cheap?  

next month? guess that  gives me time to save ..


----------



## arireyes

Shopalicious you look great!!!


----------



## lilmissb

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> hahaha relatively cheap?
> 
> next month? guess that gives me time to save ..


 

Yup! Plus check out the sales stuff that's in store right now.  I have never bought any full price yet....


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Stores? I don't have any stores here except boston store lol ... Ill have to look when I'm in houston


----------



## lilmissb

Stores are just a phone call away!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

Uh oh, naked, are you ready for another addiction?


----------



## laureenthemean

lilflo, I promise, I'm the biggest girl here, so don't you even dare!


----------



## arnott

javaboo said:


> *Shopalicious*: That is going to make one fabulous Chinese New Year dress!


 
Oh is that what CNY stands for!  I'm chinese and did not get that!  lol  

Anyways, if I could only get one Herve Leger dress, that red one would probably be the one!


----------



## dreamdoll

*lilflobowl* - agree, I feel like a whale too given we're almost the same size! 

*naked* - that dress is lovely! I'm sure you will look stunning in it!


----------



## Sammyjoe

laureenthemean said:


> lilflo, I promise, I'm the biggest girl here, so don't you even dare!


 
Actually Laureen, that spot is already taken by *ME*!!


----------



## lilflobowl

dreamdoll, laureenthemean, lilmissb>


----------



## MASEML

Why are we discussing who the biggest person is? Every lady who has bravely posted a  picture on here looks stunning!!!!  

I actually thought we were all around the same size b/c the dresses accentuate our hourglass figures making us all looking amazing and memorable. These are head-turner dresses that's for sure


----------



## lilflobowl

hehehe; my fault on that.. i kinda got all caught up with the little letters associated with size


----------



## lilmissb

^^Well said MASEML!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

laureenthemean said:


> Uh oh, naked, are you ready for another addiction?


 

 i won't get addicted ... i can stop whenever i want! I swear!!


----------



## lilflobowl

^easier said than done!!!


----------



## arireyes

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> i won't get addicted ... i can stop whenever i want! I swear!!


LOL that's what I said!  I only need one of those and I'll be happy.  You're going to be addicted after you try the first one on.


----------



## lilflobowl

^ I definitely attest to what arireyes said!


----------



## Shopalicious

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> i won't get addicted ... i can stop whenever i want! I swear!!



Thats what I said.. when I let Preston swipe my card for my first 2 dresses..  I am now up to 5 dresses and a jacket in less than a month and constantly thinking which one I should buy next... 

I am just starting my collection.. so I think is not an addiction??


----------



## lilflobowl

5 in one month!!!!!!!
Definitely an addiction!


----------



## arireyes

5 in a month is really an addiction!! At that rate they'd sit in my closet forever.  But i'm a stay at home mom and I only get a night out a couple times a month!


----------



## Shopalicious

Thats why I am trying to take a little break before I get another.. I promised DBF that I will not buy one.. unless I think that I will still wear it after one season or two..


----------



## luxlover

^^ hahaha whatever, you know as well as I do that he will never be able to stop you from buying. Whenever he complains, you just have to give him a look and he stops...haha.


----------



## Shopalicious

luxlover said:


> ^^ hahaha whatever, you know as well as I do that he will never be able to stop you from buying. Whenever he complains, you just have to give him a look and he stops...haha.



Haaa.. Pretty Girl .. !! I guess my sad stare does work !!


----------



## girlfrommoscow

Shopalicious said:


> Haaa.. Pretty Girl .. !! I guess my sad stare does work !!


Oh you can also just wear a dress for him ) It works for mine lol

just put it on a strut your stuff at home !!


----------



## MASEML

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> i won't get addicted ... i can stop whenever i want! I swear!!



Naked - you wait and see.....it's easier said than done.  We're all proof of that!


----------



## arireyes

Yeah.  The first one was tough though.  It wasn't even the fact that I was going to have to convince DH I needed a $1300 dress to go to the bars in, it was convincing myself I could pull it off after having 3 kids (1 less than a yr ago).   I figured if I could though I deserved the dress lol.


----------



## MASEML

arireyes said:


> Yeah.  The first one was tough though.  It wasn't even the fact that I was going to have to convince DH I needed a $1300 dress to go to the bars in, it was convincing myself I could pull it off after having 3 kids (1 less than a yr ago).   I figured if I could though I deserved the dress lol.




OMG - you have an amazing body after having 3 kids! How did you do it (seriously, I need to know...)? I just scrolled through this thread and found a photo you posted in your navy HL dress. 

I hope I have a killer body like yours after my future 3 kids! 

Good to know that the HL dresses I bought won't go to waste after having children


----------



## arireyes

Actually this is the first one, and my stomach wasn't quite there yet but the dress was my incentive!   I started doing cardio and crunches , and eating tons of protein.  I need to start up again but the weather here is crap and I'm lazy.  I just need to think of these dresses.


----------



## Litigatrix

arireyes said:


> Actually this is the first one, and my stomach wasn't quite there yet but the dress was my incentive!   I started doing cardio and crunches , and eating tons of protein.  I need to start up again but the weather here is crap and I'm lazy.  I just need to think of these dresses.



You look fab!


----------



## lilmissb

*ari*, you've had 3 kids and you still look like pre-kids!!! You look FAB!!!


----------



## arireyes

Thanks girls !  I feel frumpy most of the time sitting at home in my sweats.


----------



## Shopalicious

Arireyes.. you look stunning!!


----------



## luxlover

ari, i can only hope to be able to have your figure if i ever do have kids.. 
you look gorgeous!


----------



## arnott

arireyes said:


> Actually this is the first one, and my stomach wasn't quite there yet but the dress was my incentive! I started doing cardio and crunches , and eating tons of protein. I need to start up again but the weather here is crap and I'm lazy. I just need to think of these dresses.


 
After 3 kids?!


----------



## imashopaholic

Hey gorgeous HL girls. You're all looking absolutely amazing. Just wondering if you could tell me what an AU 6-8 (US 0-2) would be in HL. I'm only a B cup up top and a little curvier in the booty department so am hoping there's a dress out there for me. TIA!


----------



## MASEML

imashopaholic said:


> Hey gorgeous HL girls. You're all looking absolutely amazing. Just wondering if you could tell me what an AU 6-8 (US 0-2) would be in HL. I'm only a B cup up top and a little curvier in the booty department so am hoping there's a dress out there for me. TIA!




I'd say XS in most of the dresses, but be careful, because some of the dresses run smaller than usual. Is there a specific dress that you are interested in? I'm sure someone here already owns it and can provide guidance as to the fit.


----------



## Sammyjoe

You look stunning!!! I love the tub too!!


----------



## imashopaholic

Thanks for your help *MASEML*. Here's a half body shot of moi taken today. As you can see I'm petite in the boobicle region and a little hippy downstairs (but not Kim K proportions). I'm after the basic bandage dress, but anything that'll be a perfect fit would be great. I'm in Australia, so getting my mits on one of these divine dresses could prove a challenge. But first I'll address the sizing issue.


----------



## MASEML

imashopaholic - I'd still say you are an XS - esp. if you are getting the basic bandage dress. These dresses stretch a ton when you put it on and are supposed to be really form-fitting. 

I think NAP ships to australia? Oh and NAP also provides measurements of each dress so you can use that as guidance too. I think these dresses are on sale on the NAP international site. 

Another option is to call the HL boutiques in the US and have them ship it to you. I think they can do that.


----------



## imashopaholic

NAP... is that Net-a-Porter?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yes it is.

arireyes, you look stunning in that dress!


----------



## MASEML

yup NAP is net-a-porter....sorry. I short form everything when possible.


----------



## Shopalicious

Hey Girls.. I just got these pics from Preston !! Enjoy !!


----------



## Shopalicious

More Pics ...
I love this gown .. but too bad I have nowhere to wear it to ..


----------



## Shopalicious

More..


----------



## Shopalicious

More...


----------



## Shopalicious

I am debating whether I should get the black top , grey tank , Black dress and the Greyish silver dress.. what do u girls think .. ? 

Btw the way for those who are interested in the above dresses , please feel free to contact Preston @ preston@luciomontana.com or call San Francisco HL store !! ^^


----------



## Shopalicious

oops I just realized I forgot to insert the front view of the pink dress.. !!


----------



## shopalot

Hot damn I love them all!
I love that gown.
Is that last dress pink or purple?


----------



## Shopalicious

shopalot .. I think is pink !!


----------



## lilflobowl

*sigh* I would totally wear the beaded one as my wedding dress if I was getting married any time soon.

super upset now & with Preston's email I'm worried I'm going to indulge in retail therapy.. urk!


----------



## lilflobowl

tempted by the pink, purple (1st pic) & white beaded dress already.. & this is just cos I'm in the doldrums! 

It's expensive to be in the doldrums huh?


----------



## MASEML

Oh dear, upset + shopping = big HL spending! 

I like the metallic dress a lot! I'll show u the wedding dress I'd want if I had to pick one off the rack...but I really want to have one customized. 

Let us know which dress or skirt you end up getting!


----------



## may3545

This is absolutely gorgeous! And I love the idea of the white one being a wedding dress =)


----------



## dreamdoll

oh wow the white dress is stunning at the back!! Too bad my wedding's over..


----------



## dreamdoll

*arireyes,* you look totally amazing!! And after 3 kids too!!


----------



## MASEML

may3545 said:


> This is absolutely gorgeous! And I love the idea of the white one being a wedding dress =)



This is the only dress from the resort collection that I want! I saw it the other day but didn't have time to try it on. I promised my SA that I would come back to try it on. It loooooks so beautiful! It's $1590 I think


----------



## Sammyjoe

This one is my fav! I love the longer lengths!


----------



## Shopalicious

MASEML said:


> Oh dear, upset + shopping = big HL spending!
> 
> I like the metallic dress a lot! I'll show u the wedding dress I'd want if I had to pick one off the rack...but I really want to have one customized.
> 
> Let us know which dress or skirt you end up getting!



I totally agree that 

UPSET + SHOPPING = HUGE SPENDING.. & the grey metallic dress is stunning.. 

Masmel.. Congratulations on your engagement ... !!! You should get the grey gown as one of the dresses u wear @ your wedding !! 


As for the dress or the skirt.. I am still debating !! But will definitely keep u update ..


----------



## lilflobowl

aiyaiyai..!
i thought Preston was the King of Enablers but I think I just met the twin Queen terrors of Enabling!


----------



## lilflobowl

*chants to myself* will not buy things on impulse. will not buy things just because i'm upset. will not buy things on impulse. will not buy things just because i'm upset. will not buy things on impulse. will not buy things just because i'm upset. will not buy things on impulse. will not buy things just because i'm upset.


----------



## MASEML

Shop- Oooh I'm not engaged yet  my bf asked me to pick out a ring so that's the only thing that I've done. I hope to be engaged before Spring..then I can get excited about wedding dresses!! Are u getting engaged soon? Someone nees to get engaged soon so that we can suggest great dresses for the bride and bridesmaids!!!

Lilflobowl- are you talking about shopalicious and me? Are we that bad? Funny you should mention it, when I was in the store the other night, this woman was picked up a HL dress but wasn't sure whether she should try it on. I began telling her how fab it looks on the body and how it hides everything, etc etc. She tried it on and tried on 2 more dresses! Not sure if she bought them bc I left the store soon afterwards.


----------



## Shopalicious

Maseml.. u already picked up the ring !! How exciting !! Do let us know when u get engaged.. so we can start getting excited abt your dresses  As for me .. I have to reach the benchmark I set for myself first .. ( hopefully, I will reach it by the end of 2009 or early 2010) 

Lilflobowl.. em.. I am wondering who are the twin Queen terrors of Enabling? I so should stay away from them !!


----------



## lilflobowl

^^well... actually I think I should change from twins to octoplets or something! There's MASEML, Shopalicious, dreamdoll, litigrix, shockboogie, lvpiggy, lilmissb & laureenthemean!!!!!!!

I wouldn't use the word 'bad'. I would just say you guys encourage


----------



## MASEML

Yeah ring has been picked out. Saw it in an advertisement about 2.5 yrs ago, cut it out, kept it and finally when my bf gave the go-ahead, I went to the store to try it on.  I will let everyone know when he proposes, I need your help with dress ideas! 

Shopalicious- u are def one of the enablers. Aftr seeing ur pics and talking about more dresses and jackets, I want!!! But I must follow lilflobowl's mantra...


----------



## Sammyjoe

Congrats Masemil


----------



## arireyes

You ladies are enablers for sure, and so is Preston!!  I was going to order one dress today and ended up with 2!!!


----------



## MASEML

Which ones???


----------



## Shopalicious

Hey Arireyes.. what did u get ??

Masmel & Lilflobowl : This is a new mantra for both of you  : I need this dress. I need this dress.. I need this dress.. oh I need more dresses  I need more dresses.. more more more !! *evil tone*


----------



## arireyes

The Raspberry and Ash dresses!!   I'm like the late one here for those.


----------



## MASEML

Oh shopalicious- that's pure evil!!! But I'd say you know me very well . You can never have too many dresses. It's so easy to work with - put it on, grab some shoes and you're ready!


----------



## MASEML

Sammyjoe said:


> Congrats Masemil



Thanks sammyjoe! Did u get ur dress yet?


----------



## arireyes

MASEML said:


> Oh shopalicious- that's pure evil!!! But I'd say you know me very well . You can never have too many dresses. It's so easy to work with - put it on, grab some shoes and you're ready!



I wish that was true here!!  For every dress (not HL too) I bought boots and tights, and knee socks.  And more coats. Summer will be much simpler.  Regardless we still need the dresses lol.


----------



## MASEML

I'd say that the raspberry and ash dresses are the most popular! Admittedly, they are really gorgeous. 

Yay! I'm a late joiner with the ash dress too. I just got mine last weekend. I haven't even join the raspberry club.


----------



## javaboo

Congrats *arireyes*! Did you size up for the Raspberry?


----------



## arireyes

well not really, my black dress is xxs and my blue one is xs.  I ordered xs in both.


----------



## may3545

Ash ombre dress now 60% off!

http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...525&clickid=cat_leftnav_txt&parentPage=family






This page has it full price, but HL boutiques have it on sale. You can email Preston who will be glad to help! I just got mine in medium woohoo! I think I'm set... this will be the dress I'm going to wear to my friend's wedding in March =)


----------



## luxlover

^^ the ombre dress is gorgeous! remember to size up for this design though ladies =).


----------



## lilflobowl

^ is it stiff like the raspberry?


----------



## Shopalicious

Hey Everyone, I just talked to Preston, he said he prefers we contact him via email only.. His email address is 

preston@luciomontana.com


----------



## Shopalicious

MASEML said:


> Oh shopalicious- that's pure evil!!! But I'd say you know me very well . You can never have too many dresses. It's so easy to work with - put it on, grab some shoes and you're ready!



Hey M, yes it is.. u can never have too much dresses.. u should get the jacket too .. heee.. cos it will go with most of the dresses.. what a easy way  to keep yourself warm .. !!


----------



## lilflobowl

Oh no! Queen Enabler strikes again!


----------



## HerveLegerSA

MASEML, I am nice.  I won't bite, haha


----------



## dreamdoll

How gorgeous! 




may3545 said:


> Ash ombre dress now 60% off!
> 
> http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...525&clickid=cat_leftnav_txt&parentPage=family
> 
> bcbg.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/pBCBG1-5405681dt.jpg
> This page has it full price, but HL boutiques have it on sale. You can email Preston who will be glad to help! I just got mine in medium woohoo! I think I'm set... this will be the dress I'm going to wear to my friend's wedding in March =)


----------



## ahleah712

may3545 said:


> Ash ombre dress now 60% off!
> 
> http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...525&clickid=cat_leftnav_txt&parentPage=family
> 
> bcbg.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/pBCBG1-5405681dt.jpg
> This page has it full price, but HL boutiques have it on sale. You can email Preston who will be glad to help! I just got mine in medium woohoo! I think I'm set... this will be the dress I'm going to wear to my friend's wedding in March =)



 OMG!!! I tried this dress on last week and it was so pretty......but the sales person told me it wasn't on sale....Should've called Preston *sigh*


----------



## MASEML

HerveLegerSA said:


> MASEML, I am nice.  I won't bite, haha



Preston, I'll be knocking on your door one day soon....don't you worry!    I'm counting on you to help me with my gown and that wool jacket (which I want sooo bad but need to wait just a little longer while I'm rebuilding my equity).


----------



## HerveLegerSA

ahleah712 said:


> OMG!!! I tried this dress on last week and it was so pretty......but the sales person told me it wasn't on sale....Should've called Preston *sigh*


*ahleah712*, you will fall in love with me................haha


----------



## Shopalicious

MASEML said:


> Preston, I'll be knocking on your door one day soon....don't you worry!    I'm counting on you to help me with my gown and that wool jacket (which I want sooo bad but need to wait just a little longer while I'm rebuilding my equity).



Hey Maseml, is so hard to build equity with so much great deal out there right now.. !! I am pretty sure your CC is complaining .. with all your recent purchases !!


----------



## Shopalicious

lilflobowl said:


> Oh no! Queen Enabler strikes again!



lilflobowl : Where is she.. ? I better duck and cover !!


----------



## lilflobowl

but but...
it's YOU!!!!!!


----------



## tweedle

has anyone ever tried to shorten their herve leger dresses by altering them?
i want to shorten mine, but i don't know if i can because of the fabric..


----------



## javaboo

I think I've seen someone on eBay shorten their dress before. I think many of the celebs to it too.


----------



## tweedle

i took it to one tailor and she said she couldn't do it


----------



## MASEML

tweedle said:


> i took it to one tailor and she said she couldn't do it



Did you happen to go a tailor that works with HL dresses a lot? If you live in a city that has a HL boutique, you might want to contact the store to ask for who they send dresses to. 

I'm planning to go to the tailor who the nyc shop sends dresses to to have some stuff done. I'll ask about the possibility of taking it up. I don't see how hard it could be - it's not like the whole thing will start unraveling....


----------



## MASEML

Shopalicious said:


> Hey Maseml, is so hard to build equity with so much great deal out there right now.. !! I am pretty sure your CC is complaining .. with all your recent purchases !!



I know!!! My CC is hurting and more so is my piggy bank. But that's not to say that I haven't taken advantage of all the good sales across the board... and I didn't discriminate - Chanel, CL and even jcrew...equal opportunitist.


----------



## tweedle

MASEML said:


> Did you happen to go a tailor that works with HL dresses a lot? If you live in a city that has a HL boutique, you might want to contact the store to ask for who they send dresses to.
> 
> I'm planning to go to the tailor who the nyc shop sends dresses to to have some stuff done. I'll ask about the possibility of taking it up. I don't see how hard it could be - it's not like the whole thing will start unraveling....



unfortunately im in australia, so we don't even have a herve leger store..
i want to know if anyone has ever tried to do it successfully..


----------



## MASEML

I've noticed that there appears to be a lot of interest in HL from Down Under, so much so that HL should consider opening up a boutique there (and Asia). But I think I read somewhere that when Max Azria first purchased HL, his intent was to launch it in the U.S., which I think he has successfully accomplished. Maybe when the markets pick up and consumer confidence goes up again, they'll open boutiques to other countries.


----------



## Shopalicious

MASEML said:


> I know!!! My CC is hurting and more so is my piggy bank. But that's not to say that I haven't taken advantage of all the good sales across the board... and I didn't discriminate - Chanel, CL and even jcrew...equal opportunitist.



Maseml, I love the fact that you are an equal opportunist.. cos so am I !! I always give the item a try ... when I think it is a great deal !!

Lilflobowl : Is it really me ??


----------



## lilflobowl

Shopalicious> oh yes!   but I don't mind as long as you're buying along with the rest of us!


----------



## MASEML

*Shopalicious* - do your dresses stretch out over time the more and more you wear them? I was planning to get one of my dresses stretched out but the tailor told me that they give over time and so I didn't need to have it stretched. 

OK --so my bday is in a few days. My bf told me I can spend a certain amount of $$ as his present to me. What should i get? 

*tweedle* I retract my statement about having the length taken up...the dress does unravel. The tailor I went to (who specializes in HL dress alterations) said that he has a special machine for HL. He said that it is a difficult task to take the length up.


----------



## Shopalicious

Lilflobowl.. : Hee... I am buying !!! I m deciding what I should get .. ! How abt you eyeing on anything lately ? 

Oh btw u are in Singapore.. how do u get your dress shipped?


----------



## lilflobowl

well, for the one I got over eBay that was USPS-ed by the seller.

For the ones through Preston I intend to use vPost which is a SingPost tie up with some American postal services! I've got my eye on 3 now.... & am waiting for Mr. P to email me so that I can text him my relevant info!


----------



## Shopalicious

Maseml  :  Definitely get the jacket.. what else do u have in mind ?? Hee I recommand the followings  
http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...885&clickid=cat_leftnav_txt&parentPage=family
http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...885&clickid=cat_leftnav_txt&parentPage=family
or may be the cashmere shrug .. is stunning !! 

 I am waiting for my black dress to come in the mail and debating whether I should get the ash one  !!


----------



## MASEML

Shop - I'm leaning towards the jacket. Have you received yours yet? What size did you get?


----------



## MASEML

Shopalicious said:


> Maseml, I love the fact that you are an equal opportunist.. cos so am I !! I always give the item a try ... when I think it is a great deal !!
> 
> Lilflobowl : Is it really me ??




Shopalicious - sooo get this since we are on the subject of deals. On my way to the tailors, I walked into Bloomies and scored a Chanel satin skirt for $270 on sale from $2200. They are giving things away at prices like that! And the best part is I have the jacket too


----------



## lilflobowl

Shopalicious> I just bought the ash ombre dress from Mr. P!


----------



## MASEML

lilflobowl said:


> Shopalicious> I just bought the ash ombre dress from Mr. P!



Congrats Lilflobowl. YOu need to post pics when you get it!  How much do you guys pay for shipping? Is it astronomical?

You guys are sooo bad...should i get the ombre dress to? I was studying it this morning trying to prioritize my "want" list.


----------



## lilflobowl

I don't think so... let me go check out the rates & I'll let you know. (edit) so I checked out the rates, I think it's about SGD20+ not including the USD15 to Oregon from Mr. P's boutique.

The ombre dress is cool but it's really up to you; I went for it 'cos it was the first HL dress that actually made an impression on me!


----------



## MASEML

Lilflobowl - Oh that doesn't sound bad at all!!! Why is it going to oregon? 

Oh and did you find the ash dress you were looking for? I tried it on again today and it is a real beauty.


----------



## Shopalicious

Hey lilflobowl, heee I am getting that from Preston too.. the only problem  I am having is the size of the dress.... 

Hey Masmel , the jacket and the dress will go so well together.. !! U should get the dress as well !!


----------



## luxlover

Maseml, hahaha Shopalicious and I have both gotten our ash ombre dresses from Preston. Time for you to get yours too so we can all be dress twins! hehehe.

Btw, i am totally jealous of your awesome Chanel skirt deal!


----------



## Shopalicious

Hey Lux.. !! My Dear Partner in Crime !! I am envy about Masmel awesome chanel deal as well.. !!

Btw u really should post more modeling pics !!


----------



## may3545

luxlover said:


> Maseml, hahaha Shopalicious and I have both gotten our ash ombre dresses from Preston. Time for you to get yours too so we can all be dress twins! hehehe.
> 
> Btw, i am totally jealous of your awesome Chanel skirt deal!



Count me in as well: I just got the ash ombre from Preston yesterday-- I still have to go pick it up woohoo!


----------



## MASEML

Shopalicious said:


> Hey Lux.. !! My Dear Partner in Crime !! I am envy about Masmel awesome chanel deal as well.. !!
> 
> Btw u really should post more modeling pics !!



Lux - I second that!! I've seen some of your modeling pics from earlier...you look good and really tall!!! Must be nice  

I'm on the fence about the ash ombre (ahem - need to see modeling pics of this dress ladies) or the grey tweed jacket and both of you (Lux & Shopalicious) own these. If you had to pick one, what would it be?


----------



## gemibebe

*arireyes*, OMG! You have such a stunning body!!! You totally rock the dress!!!

*lilflobowl*, congrats on your HL!  Can't wait to see the modeling pics!

*Lux*, I completely agree with *MASEML* and *Shopalicious*: we need to see more modeling pics of you!


----------



## Megadane

Shopalicious said:


> Hey Everyone, I just talked to Preston, he said he prefers we contact him via email only.. His email address is
> 
> preston@luciomontana.com



 Oh wow I said I would buy this dress if it went on sale!  I posted pics in this thread back in September of me in a small but I think I should get a medium.  I will have to read through the posts to find out who Preston is..I think he's LVPiggy's SA??  Maybe I'm wrong but man oh man I want this dresshttp://forum.purseblog.com/images/smilies2/heart.gif


----------



## luxlover

MASEML said:


> Shop - I'm leaning towards the jacket. Have you received yours yet? What size did you get?



Shopalicious and I got out regular HL size for the jacket. So just get whatever size you normally get for your dresses  .


----------



## luxlover

Megadane said:


> Oh wow I said I would buy this dress if it went on sale!  I posted pics in this thread back in September of me in a small but I think I should get a medium.  I will have to read through the posts to find out who Preston is..I think he's LVPiggy's SA??  Maybe I'm wrong but man oh man I want this dresshttp://forum.purseblog.com/images/smilies2/heart.gif



Preston is the SA for a lot of us ladies here, including myself, LVPiggy, Shopalicious, etc.. He's the head SA at the SF HL boutique. Super nice guy, and you'll enjoy working with him.

LVpiggy and I ended up getting our regular sizes for the ash ombre dress. The material isnt as thick as the berry dress so it has a bit more stretch. I dont think you need to size up.


----------



## luxlover

MASEML said:


> Lux - I second that!! I've seen some of your modeling pics from earlier...you look good and really tall!!! Must be nice
> 
> I'm on the fence about the ash ombre (ahem - need to see modeling pics of this dress ladies) or the grey tweed jacket and both of you (Lux & Shopalicious) own these. If you had to pick one, what would it be?



haha I'm actually not that tall. I just look really tall because I'm standing next to LVPiggy hahaha. I'll post more modeling pics eventually. I'm lazy about putting the dresses on and taking a pic. Its so much easier to just post up pics that I take when I'm wearing the dresses and going out...haha.

You've given me a hard question to answer.. its really hard to pick between the jacket and the ash ombre dress because they're 2 completely different things...

The dress is obviously very hot, and you'll love it. I promise. The jacket is honestly one of my most favorite jackets right now. The look is very Parisian high fashion couture. Plus, you always need a jacket for these HL dresses and this jacket is the perfect match! You really cant go wrong with either...

I say get both!! hehehe


----------



## luxlover

may3545 said:


> Count me in as well: I just got the ash ombre from Preston yesterday-- I still have to go pick it up woohoo!



yay! another dress twin hehee. May, we should all plan a HL meetup one day in SF and we can all go shopping together! hehe


----------



## may3545

luxlover said:


> yay! another dress twin hehee. May, we should all plan a HL meetup one day in SF and we can all go shopping together! hehe




Hahaha I can imagine the damage that will be done to our wallets when all three enablers get together, especially in SF.


----------



## luxlover

may3545 said:


> Hahaha I can imagine the damage that will be done to our wallets when all three enablers get together, especially in SF.



oh but think of the fun!!  hehehe


----------



## dreamdoll

Wow ladies, I'd love to see modelling pics of the ash ombre! 

*Maseml*, amazing deal you got on the chanel!!


----------



## luxlover

I'm curious but how many of you ladies are out in NYC? I'm going to be in NY for Presidents Day weekend, so how about a meetup?

The Louboutin ladies just did one at Saks today and they had sooo much fun. We should try something similar =).


----------



## Megadane

luxlover said:


> Preston is the SA for a lot of us ladies here, including myself, LVPiggy, Shopalicious, etc.. He's the head SA at the SF HL boutique. Super nice guy, and you'll enjoy working with him.
> 
> LVpiggy and I ended up getting our regular sizes for the ash ombre dress. The material isnt as thick as the berry dress so it has a bit more stretch. I dont think you need to size up.



 Thanks Luxlover!  I've emailed Preston and hopefully there is an ash ombre left in my size  I just love HL and really enjoy seeing the pics of you gorgeous ladies modeling your latest indulgences.  Thanks again


----------



## lilmissb

Wow! You girls have been busy! Can't wait for the modelling shots of the ombre dress t start pouring in. It'll make me depressed I opted out of it. I hope not though. Bought too many shoes lately to buy another dress!!!


----------



## lilflobowl

MASEML> it has to go to Oregon so that it can escape the sales tax!!!! Mr. P should have charged my CC already so it should be making its way to me soon, I hope!!!


----------



## dreamdoll

*lilmissb* - same for me, ive opted out of it, damage control from all of the sales!


----------



## lilflobowl

think I better add luxlover to the octoplet list of Queen of Enablers...

oh yah, MASEML, about the ash dress I'm waiting for Mr. P to get the consolidated stock.. from there can he see whether or not my size is still available...


----------



## luxlover

lilflobowl said:


> think I better add luxlover to the octoplet list of Queen of Enablers...
> 
> oh yah, MASEML, about the ash dress I'm waiting for Mr. P to get the consolidated stock.. from there can he see whether or not my size is still available...




me...enabler?? *innocent smile* I dont know what you guys are talking about... hahaha.

good luck on the ash dress. hopefully, Mr. P will be able to locate on for you. The ash dress is a hot dress.


----------



## lilmissb

Hehehehehe, we are not "enablers", we're simply _encouraging_.... (which is basically the same thing.....)


----------



## Shopalicious

Hey Everybody !! I am so glad that we are now the ombre dress group.. is just oh so stunning ..

Lilflobowl... : Heee.. I am waiting for mine to come in the mail as well.. !! and adding luxlover in the list of Enablers is a must .. haaaa... she is my partner in crime ..!! 

Megadane : I am sure that Preston will take good care of you !! He is a darling to work with .. !! 

Masmel Masmel : Argh .. the jacket and the dress.. it is so hard to decide ... as they are 2 both really different pieces... if I have to pick I would get the jacket cos you will get more use out of it and u can dress up an down with it !! 

May3545 :We really should do a HL, CL get together when I am back in SF .. it will be so much fun but till then .. I will be sitting here in front of the computer looking at pics of the events !!


----------



## luxlover

may3545 said:


> Hahaha I can imagine the damage that will be done to our wallets when all three enablers get together, especially in SF.




hehe we can check out HL, and Hermes!! It'll be so much fun =).


----------



## Megadane

Shopalicious said:


> Hey Everybody !! I am so glad that we are now the ombre dress group.. is just oh so stunning ..
> 
> Lilflobowl... : Heee.. I am waiting for mine to come in the mail as well.. !! and adding luxlover in the list of Enablers is a must .. haaaa... she is my partner in crime ..!!
> 
> Megadane : I am sure that Preston will take good care of you !! He is a darling to work with .. !!
> 
> Masmel Masmel : Argh .. the jacket and the dress.. it is so hard to decide ... as they are 2 both really different pieces... if I have to pick I would get the jacket cos you will get more use out of it and u can dress up an down with it !!
> 
> May3545 :We really should do a HL, CL get together when I am back in SF .. it will be so much fun but till then .. I will be sitting here in front of the computer looking at pics of the events !!



Thanks Shopalicious!  I think I'll go with a medium..the pic. I have of the small looks OK from the front but man my boobs were squashed in the side view-I don't know if I would get enough stretch.  I'm a size 6 but it's hard to decide.  If I know for sure the ash is 60% off I'll give Preston my cc toute suite!


----------



## dreamdoll

*Maseml* - I'd totally get the dress! Or if you can, get both!!


----------



## lilflobowl

it's definitely on 60% off!! Swipe your card!!


----------



## Shopalicious

Megadane : I would go with a S if I am u .. what are your measurements.. if you are shy , please send me a pm !! I was deciding between S & M as well.. but Preston say that I should get an S .. I am usually a size 4 -6 ..!!


----------



## Shopalicious

lilflobowl : Argh.. I wish the dress will be here soon.. !! Don't you just hate the wait..  Haa.. I Bet u understand how I felt cos you are here in asia as well.. !! Are u ready for CNY ??


----------



## Megadane

Shopalicious said:


> Megadane : I would go with a S if I am u .. what are your measurements.. if you are shy , please send me a pm !! I was deciding between S & M as well.. but Preston say that I should get an S .. I am usually a size 4 -6 ..!!



I am not shy, lol!  38-28-38 and I'm a 6..but leaning more towards the next size up rather than down
At the time I tried on #1 in M and it was more comfortable, I just didn't like the style as much
I also love 19..I wonder if anyone has that one?
Preston answered my email bless his heart and after looking at my pic. he thought the S was a good choice.  However it didn't show the side view of my super squashed boobs.  Oh decisions, decisions!


----------



## Megadane

I was also wondering if the Marketplace was just for buying and selling handbags or is it for clothing/jewelry items as well? TIA!


----------



## luxlover

Megadane said:


> I was also wondering if the Marketplace was just for buying and selling handbags or is it for clothing/jewelry items as well? TIA!




the marketplace also has clothing, shoes, and jewelry items for sale.


----------



## luxlover

Megadane said:


> I am not shy, lol!  38-28-38 and I'm a 6..but leaning more towards the next size up rather than down
> At the time I tried on #1 in M and it was more comfortable, I just didn't like the style as much
> I also love 19..I wonder if anyone has that one?
> Preston answered my email bless his heart and after looking at my pic. he thought the S was a good choice.  However it didn't show the side view of my super squashed boobs.  Oh decisions, decisions!



from your measurements, you obviously can fit a S. However, if you have a nice size cleavage then I would say go for the M. You dont want your boobs to look squashed.


----------



## Shopalicious

I understand how u feel get a M .. to be safe !! I size up once and it feels alright !


----------



## Megadane

Thanks *Shopalicious* and *Luxlover*.. I think a medium would be a safer choice for the girls!  Oh boy..here we go!


----------



## lilflobowl

megadane has been enabled by the twin terrors!!!

shopalicious> i can totally understand how you feel! the best part is... my dress is still with Mr. P!!!! hai... i am so not prepared for CNY; i bought a pair of jeans on NY day which i had planned to wear either on chu yi or er, but up to now i'm still waiting for it to come through the mail. URGH.


----------



## MASEML

OMG all this talk of the ash ombre makes it that much harder to not buy it.


----------



## lilmissb

MASEML stay strong with me girl!


----------



## MASEML

Lilmissb - So good to know that there's support out there


----------



## Megadane

lilflobowl said:


> megadane has been enabled by the twin terrors!!!
> 
> shopalicious> i can totally understand how you feel! the best part is... my dress is still with Mr. P!!!! hai... i am so not prepared for CNY; i bought a pair of jeans on NY day which i had planned to wear either on chu yi or er, but up to now i'm still waiting for it to come through the mail. URGH.



Hahaha..happily enabled I might add.  Well here is my pic (posted earlier in this thread in October) when I first tried on the ombre.
Now she will be mine!


----------



## roussel

Megadane you look amazing in that dress!  You should definitely get it!


----------



## laureenthemean

I tried on the ombre dress and it squished my boobs, but you girls all talking about it is making me want it again!


----------



## Megadane

^^Thanks!  Now I suppose a pair of CL's are in order to complete the look..that would be another first


----------



## lilflobowl

Megadane, did you get the M in the end?


----------



## Megadane

laureenthemean said:


> I tried on the ombre dress and it squished my boobs, but you girls all talking about it is making me want it again!



Looks like we have the same problem..but judging by your other pics your HL's look fabulous on you!  The ombre probably looks perfect..I think I might try to enable you on this one


----------



## Megadane

lilflobowl said:


> Megadane, did you get the M in the end?



Oh I haven't bought it yet..I was trying to determine what size to get and I think with the ladies help it's going to be a M.  Now I just have to send P another email...


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Oooh, definitely need some CLs to complete the look!  I've told you this before, but that dress is fabulous on you!  And you are too sweet!


----------



## luxlover

Megadane said:


> Hahaha..happily enabled I might add.  Well here is my pic (posted earlier in this thread in October) when I first tried on the ombre.
> Now she will be mine!









you look gorgeous in this dress!! your body is amazing!

What size did you try on in this pic? You should just get this size. it seems like it fits you perfectly.


----------



## catalyst81

hi all HL experts, could anyone tell me if this is from HL?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^That looks like a Bebe dress:
http://cgi.ebay.com/SEXY-Hot-BEBE-B...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## tokigrl

Everyone looks lovely~*

Does anybody have the Tank style bandage dress?  its my current obsession!


----------



## luxlover

laureenthemean said:


> ^^That looks like a Bebe dress:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/SEXY-Hot-BEBE-Black-Cut-Out-BANDAGE-Fitted-Dress-S-NWT_W0QQitemZ110340869219QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WC_Dresses?hash=item110340869219&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50



 this is a sexy sexy dress. the girl looks like shes in danger of falling out at any minute....


----------



## catalyst81

oh my god! you girls are geniuses!!! am so bdding on the dress now!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

luxlover said:


> this is a sexy sexy dress. the girl looks like shes in danger of falling out at any minute....



Haha, I think with boobs like that, she'd be falling out of a lot of dresses.


----------



## Shopalicious

Megadane said:


> Hahaha..happily enabled I might add.  Well here is my pic (posted earlier in this thread in October) when I first tried on the ombre.
> Now she will be mine!



Wow  u look stunning .. I agree with Lux.. whatever size u are wearing in the pic get that size !! Amazing body !!


----------



## HerveLegerSA

MASEML said:


> Lilmissb - So good to know that there's support out there


*MASEML*, what holds you back?   I just saw your picture.  What can i say?  MASEML is hot.............

*Megadane*, you look stunning........

Happy Chinese New Year Ladies.


----------



## HerveLegerSA

Laureen, since when u shop at bebe? Please don't..........


----------



## dreamdoll

*Megadane* - you look totally gorgeous in the ombre! What size did you try on? Looks like it fits you perfectly!


----------



## laureenthemean

HerveLegerSA said:


> Laureen, since when u shop at bebe? Please don't..........



I don't, just helping the girl out, but I don't think you should insult people who might shop there.


----------



## HerveLegerSA

laureenthemean said:


> I don't, just helping the girl out, but I don't think you should insult people who might shop there.


laureen, my beloved tPF lady. I was just joking......peace


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I figured, just making sure that no one else was offended.


----------



## lilmissb

*MASEML*, I'm here for you whenever you need support!!!  

Preston, I would buy the ombre dress but I already have a grey dress and I want some colour. I'm also a tad unco with dresses that sit off my shoulder! LOL.


----------



## lilflobowl

Chill chill! Let's go back to our happy HL family shall we?


----------



## catalyst81

laureenthemean said:


> ^^I figured, just making sure that no one else was offended.



thanks laureen!


----------



## dreamdoll

lilflobowl said:


> Chill chill! Let's go back to our happy HL family shall we?


 
 Happy Lunar New Year ladies!


----------



## lilmissb

Oh yeah, happy chinese new year ladies and gentleman! Went into chinatown and saw the dragons. Used to be really scared of them when I was little. Now they're fun!


----------



## javaboo

Happy Chinese New Year for those celebrating it today!

*Laureen*: You should get the ombre dress! Its going to look fabulous on you especially with your CLs.


----------



## lilmissb

Has anyone seen this one go on sale at all?


----------



## lvpiggy

guess what guess what!?!  

this little piggy met *laurayuki* today, and partied with her too!!!!  

ps *laura* - i'm recruiting you to join my campaign to coerce ms. wang onto tpf


----------



## lilmissb

Yeah! CL & HL addicts are banding together!!! What did you do? Cocktails and dancing??


----------



## lvpiggy

lilmissb said:


> Yeah! CL & HL addicts are banding together!!! What did you do? Cocktails and dancing??


 
ehehehe well brief shopping earlier in the day, then later dancing + creepy lurker avoidance + k-town late night dining!


----------



## gemibebe

*Megadane*, you look gorgeous in that ombre dress!  Definitely get that one! I think it's one of the hottest styles of the AW08.

Happy Chinese New Year too!  I figure out that there are quite a lot of people with Chinese/Asian origin here

*lv*, what fun it is to meet tPF and shop/party together! Really envy you gals in the States!


----------



## MASEML

HerveLegerSA said:


> *MASEML*, what holds you back?   I just saw your picture.  What can i say?  MASEML is hot.............
> 
> *Megadane*, you look stunning........
> 
> Happy Chinese New Year Ladies.




Aww thanks Preston! What's holding me back is reality....need to wait until I get my bonus in a few weeks and pay off my debt. But I want the purple off the shoulder dress....so keep me posted on that one. 

Happy CNY!!


----------



## MASEML

lvpiggy said:


> ehehehe well brief shopping earlier in the day, then later dancing + creepy lurker avoidance + k-town late night dining!




Were you guys in NY or SF? If NY, you should have told me! I would have come and joined. Where did you guys go? Bet the guys were all over you two!


----------



## lilflobowl

sounds super fun to have meetups and all!


----------



## Shopalicious

HAPPY CHINESE NEW YEAR !! 

Maseml : Take your time and decide what you want !! And a early Happy Birthday !! ( I am sure Preston is going to kill me for this )

Lilflobowl : Hey since u are in singapore.. may be we should do a 2 people Asia gathering.. ? It seems like everyone is in the States.. we can take pics of me and u and u and me haaa with our CL & HL combo.. that will be fun !! Haaa.. Please PM me if u ever visit HK .. !!


----------



## lilflobowl

hahahaah!!! my CL collection stands at... ONE! ahahhahaha!
But yes, not a problem! In fact dreamdoll & I have talked about meeting up for martinis; if you come to SG we must meet up!!

Just one problem.... people are such casual dressers here that us in HLs will be a bit um... OTT? I have no idea!


----------



## MASEML

Hey shopalicious, yeah preston might kill you but people who know me know that I generally end up getting everything when I can't decide. It's an incredibly bad habit. Just a  matter of time.  

I know, I totally would like to meet up with you ladies. It would be fun! Anyone visiting ny soon?


----------



## MASEML

Lilflobowl- that's the best part when u stand out! I'm a firm believer that women when going out, they should stand out from the rest of the crowd - in the good kind of way. Why else wear a HL dress? It draws attn - leaves nothing to the imagination. 

You ladies will be the center of attn. Enjoy it  





lilflobowl said:


> hahahaah!!! my CL collection stands at... ONE! ahahhahaha!
> But yes, not a problem! In fact dreamdoll & I have talked about meeting up for martinis; if you come to SG we must meet up!!
> 
> Just one problem.... people are such casual dressers here that us in HLs will be a bit um... OTT? I have no idea!


----------



## lilflobowl

that's true too but when all eyes are on me I tend to get a bit shy/uncomfortable, KWIM? hrmmm... anyway I need to wait for my dress(es) to arrive so till then I shall just blend into the crowd!


----------



## Megadane

dreamdoll said:


> *Megadane* - you look totally gorgeous in the ombre! What size did you try on? Looks like it fits you perfectly!



Aww thanks!  You ladies are just so nice!  The dress pictured was an S as the Vegas boutique did not have a M in stock at the time.  The side view isn't as 'pleasing' (picture Hayden Pannetiere in her dress at the Globes=squashed girls).
After discussion with P and a few other wonderful TPF'ers I will go with a M and contact Preston tomorrow.
BUT I'm also thinking that I really should have a LBD as well and will have another peek through this thread before I call!


----------



## dreamdoll

Ooh yes! A meetup in Singapore would be great! And I'll be in Paris in August too..anyone?


----------



## lilflobowl

Hrmm, was playing around with polyvore.com & made this outfit... do you guys think it goes ok?


----------



## rosegardener

Love it
Great outfit


----------



## dreamdoll

the outfit!




lilflobowl said:


> Hrmm, was playing around with polyvore.com & made this outfit... do you guys think it goes ok?
> polyvore.com/cgi/img-set/BQcDAAAAAwoDanBnAAAABC5vdXQKFk5QYTh1UDdxM1JHdjBNYVMxdlZDcXcAAAACaWQKAWUAAAAEc2l6ZQ.jpg


----------



## laureenthemean

lilflobowl said:


> Hrmm, was playing around with polyvore.com & made this outfit... do you guys think it goes ok?
> polyvore.com/cgi/img-set/BQcDAAAAAwoDanBnAAAABC5vdXQKFk5QYTh1UDdxM1JHdjBNYVMxdlZDcXcAAAACaWQKAWUAAAAEc2l6ZQ.jpg



Love it!


----------



## may3545

lilflobowl said:


> Hrmm, was playing around with polyvore.com & made this outfit... do you guys think it goes ok?



This would be so stunning-- I can't wait to pick up the dress!


----------



## Shopalicious

Lilflobowl : Lovely outfit.. I might be heading to Singapore this year.. if that happens.. I will be more than happy to meet up with u ladies and leave DBF at the hotel haaa.. or he can sit there while watching us chat !!


----------



## lilflobowl

oh thanks you guys!! Was a tad worried it was a bit too grey! Hopefully in my own wardrobe I can find similar items to match with the dress!

Shopalicious> you must call us!! then we can go have 1-for-1 martinis at Orchard Road!


----------



## dreamdoll

Shopalicious said:


> Lilflobowl : Lovely outfit.. I might be heading to Singapore this year.. if that happens.. I will be more than happy to meet up with u ladies and leave DBF at the hotel haaa.. or he can sit there while watching us chat !!


 
Ooh a meetup, it'd be so much fun!


----------



## Shopalicious

Lilflobowl.. : Orchard Road.. haa I remember that .. !! U know I haven't been to Singapore for years.. !! I still remember it was Taskashimaya's Grand opening .. when I was there !!


----------



## lilflobowl

that was more than 10 years ago!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilyelloworchid

I've been "lurking" on this thread for a month or so now and absolutely adore all the pictures of you ladies donning your HL dresses!  

I've finally taken the plunge and contacted Preston about putting in an order for the #5 Ash dress -- it just looks amazing on all of you (and here's hoping it looks OK on me too!).


----------



## dreamdoll

lilyelloworchid said:


> I've been "lurking" on this thread for a month or so now and absolutely adore all the pictures of you ladies donning your HL dresses!
> 
> I've finally taken the plunge and contacted Preston about putting in an order for the #5 Ash dress -- it just looks amazing on all of you (and here's hoping it looks OK on me too!).


 
*lilyelloworchid* - You'll  the ash dress! It looks gorgeous on everyone!


----------



## lilyelloworchid

Thanks, dreamdoll!  I just got my first few pairs of CLs too so I'm already looking forward to combining the two into heavenly outfits!!!


----------



## dreamdoll

yes, HL + CL = fabulous!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Lilyelloworchid welcome to the thread! I have also asked Preston for an Ash 05 - he is looking for my size, I think by the end of the month about everyone will have the ash! That and maybe the ombre!


----------



## Shopalicious

lilflobowl said:


> that was more than 10 years ago!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yap it is.. I  bet it has changed a lot since then !!  I still remember the red bean ice cream stick that the hawkers sells on the street, the best I had ever!!


----------



## Shopalicious

lilyelloworchid said:


> Thanks, dreamdoll!  I just got my first few pairs of CLs too so I'm already looking forward to combining the two into heavenly outfits!!!



Welcome , I am sure u will love the dress.. !! do contact Preston and see if he can locate it for u !!


----------



## Megadane

lilflobowl said:


> Hrmm, was playing around with polyvore.com & made this outfit... do you guys think it goes ok?
> polyvore.com/cgi/img-set/BQcDAAAAAwoDanBnAAAABC5vdXQKFk5QYTh1UDdxM1JHdjBNYVMxdlZDcXcAAAACaWQKAWUAAAAEc2l6ZQ.jpg



  This looks fantastic!  Love the Balenciaga and silver heels!


----------



## lvpiggy

MASEML said:


> Were you guys in NY or SF? If NY, you should have told me! I would have come and joined. Where did you guys go? Bet the guys were all over you two!


 
i'm in nyc until wednesday afternoon!!!!  i'll PM u my info!


----------



## lilmissb

lvpiggy said:


> ehehehe well brief shopping earlier in the day, then later dancing + creepy lurker avoidance + k-town late night dining!



Yeah, hope you had a drink for me!!!   Who was the creepy lurker? Have we got photos??? Actually where is the TPF meetup stuff?


----------



## lilmissb

lilyelloworchid said:


> Thanks, dreamdoll!  I just got my first few pairs of CLs too so I'm already looking forward to combining the two into heavenly outfits!!!





Sammyjoe said:


> Lilyelloworchid welcome to the thread! I have also asked Preston for an Ash 05 - he is looking for my size, I think by the end of the month about everyone will have the ash! That and maybe the ombre!



Welcome lilyelloworchid!!

Congrats to both of you for getting the ash colourblock! OMG I'm starting to want the ombre one now....NO!!! I can't get it cos I've got 3 pairs of shoes in the pipeline. 

MASEML, help!!! My bonus doesn't come in until April so I'll be waiting a long time.


----------



## MASEML

lilmissb said:


> Welcome lilyelloworchid!!
> 
> Congrats to both of you for getting the ash colourblock! OMG I'm starting to want the ombre one now....NO!!! I can't get it cos I've got 3 pairs of shoes in the pipeline.
> 
> MASEML, help!!! My bonus doesn't come in until April so I'll be waiting a long time.



Oh nooooo!! April? That's torture!!! I thought waiting until mid-Feb was torture. Most companies give their bonus in January...but my bf tells me that according to US tax law, companies have until March 15 to pay out bonuses in order to claim a tax deduction for the previous calendar year.  

Lilmiss - you can't get the ombre. You have to stay strong with me - what happened to resisting temptation? (though I'll admit that the ombre is gorgeous). btw - what shoes did you get?


----------



## lilflobowl

MASEML & lilmissb> ash ombre ash ombre ash ombre ash ombre ash ombre ash ombre ash ombre ash ombre ash ombre ash ombre ash ombre ash ombre ash ombre ash ombre ash ombre ash ombre ash ombre :devil:


----------



## laurayuki

lvpiggy said:


> guess what guess what!?!
> 
> this little piggy met *laurayuki* today, and partied with her too!!!!
> 
> ps *laura* - i'm recruiting you to join my campaign to coerce ms. wang onto tpf


 
LOL Yes i've seen little piggy's shopping in full force! and i could not even set my CL foot in that little fabulous party room! hahaa too bad i had to work  but it was great hanging out!

ps.  ms wang is a tough nut to break, she has endured you and i both cracking at her from all sides!


----------



## lilmissb

MASEML said:


> Oh nooooo!! April? That's torture!!! I thought waiting until mid-Feb was torture. Most companies give their bonus in January...but my bf tells me that according to US tax law, companies have until March 15 to pay out bonuses in order to claim a tax deduction for the previous calendar year.
> 
> Lilmiss - you can't get the ombre. You have to stay strong with me - what happened to resisting temptation? (though I'll admit that the ombre is gorgeous). btw - what shoes did you get?


*
MASEML* I work for an American company so they usually do annual reviews in late Dec/early Jan, goal setting in Feb, bonuses and salary increases set in March and notified in late march, payment of bonuses and increases in force as of 1st April. Grrrr...such a long process. I wish I only had to wait till next month!

I am staying strong don't you worry!!! I don't actually have the money right now for the dress so I'm home free. Don't have a credit card either so safe on that front too!!

My shoes? Hmm, lemme see, pinups and EB rolandos.


*lilflobowl*, you're a naughty devil!!!


----------



## rilokiley

Hi ladies... I'm new here (I usually stay on the CL subforum), but I've been thinking about getting a HL dress (only one!).  I'm a complete HL virgin though and know nothing about anything, and I was wondering if you could help...

I guess the first thing is sizing.  I'm thinking XS or maybe XXS?  I'm a US 0, sometimes 2 because of the booty ush:  I'm smaller up top (B cup), which I'm kind of worried about, because it seems like you'd need a lot of boob to fill out some of these dresses... at least in certain styles, it seems like.  I don't know if I'd be able to try it on anywhere before buying.  I live in MD and sometimes go back to NJ where my parents live.

and I'd really like for it to be on sale... no more than $450?  I don't know if that's realistic.

So besides advice on sizing, are there any styles you'd recommend for my body type and price range?


----------



## dreamdoll

rilokiley said:


> Hi ladies... I'm new here (I usually stay on the CL subforum), but I've been thinking about getting a HL dress (only one!). I'm a complete HL virgin though and know nothing about anything, and I was wondering if you could help...
> 
> I guess the first thing is sizing. I'm thinking XS or maybe XXS? I'm a US 0, sometimes 2 because of the booty ush: I'm smaller up top (B cup), which I'm kind of worried about, because it seems like you'd need a lot of boob to fill out some of these dresses... at least in certain styles, it seems like. I don't know if I'd be able to try it on anywhere before buying. I live in MD and sometimes go back to NJ where my parents live.
> 
> and I'd really like for it to be on sale... no more than $450? I don't know if that's realistic.
> 
> So besides advice on sizing, are there any styles you'd recommend for my body type and price range?


 

Hi *rilo*, great to see you in this thread!!  Seems like you might be a XXS (hmm, might need the others to advise on this!) and you will look gorgeous in the HL! The amazing thing about HL dresses is how stunning ladies look in them across all sizes! I'm pretty sure you might not actually stop at just 1 dress! (I'm living proof..and so are many of the ladies here!)   Personally, my current favs are the ash colourblock (#5 on the fall 08 collection), the raspberry dress, the ash ombre, and the burnt orange with sequins!


----------



## rilokiley

dreamdoll said:


> Hi *rilo*, great to see you in this thread!!  Seems like you might be a XXS (hmm, might need the others to advise on this!) and you will look gorgeous in the HL! The amazing thing about HL dresses is how stunning ladies look in them across all sizes! I'm pretty sure you might not actually stop at just 1 dress! (I'm living proof..and so are many of the ladies here!)   Personally, my current favs are the ash colourblock (#5 on the fall 08 collection), the raspberry dress, the ash ombre, and the burnt orange with sequins!



hi *dreamdoll*!  is there a link where I can see what these dresses look like?  I'm trying to go through this thead, but 100+ pages is a bit daunting 

and of those dresses, are any of them on sale? 

if it helps, my measurements are:
bust- 30.5"
waist- 24.5"
hip- 36"


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Hi Rilo!!! 

This is the one I am looking at but it is not out yet


----------



## rilokiley

ooh that is cute!  the color would look great on you!


ok so I went back a few pages and saw that the ash dress is on sale for 60% off... so around $600 something.  is that the least expensive it gets? ush:


----------



## Sammyjoe

Welcome Rilokiley!! I am sure the ladies can help you!!
I think the Ash 05 is around $540 now, if you look at the HL website and click fall 08 collection, it shows you the dresses. Lots of ladies on this thread has that dress, it is lovely, they are also talking about the Ash Ombre dress.

You should check out the HL site and see what dresses you like, then email Preston to see what he can find for you.


----------



## rilokiley

Sammyjoe said:


> Welcome Rilokiley!! I am sure the ladies can help you!!
> I think the Ash 05 is around $540 now, if you look at the HL website and click fall 08 collection, it shows you the dresses. Lots of ladies on this thread has that dress, it is lovely, they are also talking about the Ash Ombre dress.
> 
> You should check out the HL site and see what dresses you like, then email Preston to see what he can find for you.



A few questions... there's an Ash 05 dress and then an Ash Ombre dress?  which one is the one on the website that's #11?  and is there a picture of the other one?  and who's Preston?

thank you!


----------



## lilflobowl

Hey rilokiley! Ash dress = #05 & ash ombre dress = #11. #05 is going for USD540 while #11 is around USD640.

Preston is the head SA at the HL boutique in San Fran; he comes into the forum as well (HerveLegerSA) but it's best to email him & he'll try his best to help you out!


----------



## rilokiley

thank you, *lilflobowl*!  do you ladies ever have problems with the dress being too long?  I am only 5'4", and the Ash 05 already looks knee length on the model...


----------



## lilflobowl

actually I'm not sure 'cos I'm waiting for my dresses to arrive! But I think length won't be too big of an issue 'cos you'd probably like how the dress brings out the rest of your assets


----------



## gemibebe

Hi *rilo*, welcome to HL!  I'm of similar height and size as you, and I have XS in HL dresses (I can definitely squeeze into XXS in many styles, but XS feels much more comfortable) and I don't find Ash 06 long.  It reaches a bit above my knee.  So no worries here.


----------



## HerveLegerSA

*rilokiley*, Welcome to HL.


----------



## laureenthemean

Hey there rilo!  Trust me, it won't be just one!


----------



## rilokiley

hi *gemibebe*, *HerveLegerSA*, and *laureen*!

*gemibebe*- thanks!  I'm thinking XS now, too.  I want to be able to breathe and sit down and everything 

*laureen*- you enabler!!


----------



## MASEML

I agree with everyone. The ash isn't too long on me either and once you get ur first HL, you'll have to get more. It's like the lays commercial "bet'cha can't eat (in our example, 'have') just one!"

Welcome! Please post modeling pics too when u get ur dress(es).


----------



## lilmissb

rilokiley said:


> thank you, *lilflobowl*!  do you ladies ever have problems with the dress being too long?  I am only 5'4", and the Ash 05 already looks knee length on the model...




Hey* rilo*!!! Good to see ya here! 

We're gonna have such a cross over aren't we???

Remember my pic of the #5 ash colourblock and SG's? I'm shoter than you!! I stand about 5'2" if that and it only comes to knee length on me. You're gonna LOVE HL!!! Especially with your knock out figure. Yeah, another convert!!!!


----------



## javaboo

*Rilo*! I think a lot of the CL ladies are going to be hooked on HL soon. I'm only 5'2" and the ash 05 one looks just fine on me. I would suggest getting a proper bra for it though. I suggest whatever size you normally wear in US clothes...go down a size (its pretty stretchy). Oh and Preston is the best so send him an email. I would suggest you getting the ash 05 dress or the ash ombre 11 (which is also 60% off).


----------



## laureenthemean

Hm, what do you guys think?  Should I go for the ombre dress and a cheaper CL, or try to buy the ones in my avatar?


----------



## MASEML

laureenthemean said:


> Hm, what do you guys think?  Should I go for the ombre dress and a cheaper CL, or try to buy the ones in my avatar?



There may be disagreement here but  I say you should get your avatar. There's a reason why you made it your avatar, right?


----------



## laureenthemean

Oh I love the shoes, but they're so pricey!  Even if they went on sale, I've never spent so much on a single pair of shoes, and it makes me a little nervous.  I love the dress too; I've had my eye on it since lvpiggy first modeled it.  Decisions...


----------



## MASEML

Hey laureen, I have no idea how much the shoes cost but you should get the item that you will wear the most. 

What's the damage on the pumps? Is it really that bad? I'm guessing $1200? Is that way off?


----------



## rilokiley

thanks *MASEML*!  haha that's how my CL obsession started... I thought I would get just one... but nope! 



lilmissb said:


> Hey* rilo*!!! Good to see ya here!
> 
> We're gonna have such a cross over aren't we???
> 
> Remember my pic of the #5 ash colourblock and SG's? I'm shoter than you!! I stand about 5'2" if that and it only comes to knee length on me. You're gonna LOVE HL!!! Especially with your knock out figure. Yeah, another convert!!!!



hi *lilmissb*!  can you post the pic again, pretty please? 



javaboo said:


> *Rilo*! I think a lot of the CL ladies are going to be hooked on HL soon. I'm only 5'2" and the ash 05 one looks just fine on me. I would suggest getting a proper bra for it though. I suggest whatever size you normally wear in US clothes...go down a size (its pretty stretchy). Oh and Preston is the best so send him an email. I would suggest you getting the ash 05 dress or the ash ombre 11 (which is also 60% off).



hi *java*!  wow, all these CL people are here!  do you ladies ever think that one of these dresses could be another pair of CL's?  luckily I'm not head over heels with anything in the SS09 collection, but I keep thinking that I could get another pair of shoes instead!  I hope you don't mind me asking, but what kind of bra do you recommend?  I really like both the 05 and 11 ash ones.  So you think I should get XXS for the 05 and XS for the 11?



laureenthemean said:


> Hm, what do you guys think? Should I go for the ombre dress and a cheaper CL, or try to buy the ones in my avatar?



*laureen*, I would go for the dress.  As much as I love the Eugenies, I don't know how much wear I would get out of it.  I always go for the more practical though, so take my advice with a grain of salt.  I know you've been talking about the magenta Eugenies for a long time, so maybe you should follow your heart?  I'm not too much help, huh?  or maybe you can sell a pair of CL's so that you can buy both the dress and the Eugenies?


----------



## MASEML

Ok I have a dilemma. What does everyone think about the rouge HL v- neck dress with the grey stripe down the back?


----------



## laureenthemean

MASEML said:


> Hey laureen, I have no idea how much the shoes cost but you should get the item that you will wear the most.
> 
> What's the damage on the pumps? Is it really that bad? I'm guessing $1200? Is that way off?



$1875.  I'm hoping they'll go on sale for like $1K.


----------



## laureenthemean

MASEML said:


> Ok I have a dilemma. What does everyone think about the rouge HL v- neck dress with the grey stripe down the back?



I think it's pretty, I saw the color IRL and love it.  It looked great on *girlfrommoscow* and *Shopalicious*!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Maseml, the red dress looked great from the pics I have seen.Laureen, I would get the dress because it is on sale, the shoes are lovely, but it depends on what you will get the most wear out of.


----------



## lilmissb

Here you go *rilo*! I'm a S in HL and a US 4-6 (I think) and SHORT! 



lilmissb said:


> Well, went out last night in HL & CL (what a dream combo!) and I thought lv would be proud of me! This is a shot of me before going out. I also posted in the CL outfit thread.
> 
> HL Ash Colourblock #5
> CL Scissor Girls in Pewter


----------



## lilmissb

MASEML said:


> Ok I have a dilemma. What does everyone think about the rouge HL v- neck dress with the grey stripe down the back?


 
Which one is this? Is it like java's black one? Oh girlfrom moscow has that one I think. Is it on sale?


----------



## javaboo

*Rilo*: Um... no actually I'm so addicted to HL I haven't thought about it. LOL, actually retail on one of these dress are like 2 pairs of CL. I think the prices of the dresses have gone up. They have from the S/S 08 to fall at least. Not really liking the Resort cuz its a little too color but I think there is a couple pieces in there which I will probably break down and get if they went on sale. The blue is a really nice color in the resort collection. In the Spring 09 I like two of the dresses. I'm eyeing this black dress with really interesting shoulders and a grey ombre one. I'll see how the ombre one looks when its in store because I'm also getting the ombre that went on sale. As for fall 09, I'm definitely wanting the Kate Winslet dress!  Sorry for the long reply but the grey 05 one wasn't that tight and I would get your regular HL size in that. What size do you normally wear? You sound like you're just a size bigger than me so you should get it no bigger than xs. I wear size 24 in jeans, 0 in dress/pants and usually xxs/xs in my local Aritzia brand for tops. You're gonna love HL so if you decide to buy one....watch out! Its really hard to stop. Also the raspberry dress if you can get that too would match your purple pigalles beatifully! I would probably suggest a size xs or small in that one, its the tightest of them all.

*MASEML*: I'll tell you when I get home! LOL. I think its pretty and I wanted it since I first saw it but got black instead. Did you end up getting the jacket?

If anyone has tried on the jacket can you tell me if its tight? Also, since I'm petite do you think it will be overwhelming on me (sleeve part)?


----------



## Sammyjoe

^^ I like the kate winslet one as well, it will get so much wear.


----------



## MASEML

Hey lux, java, lilmissb- yes it's  the rouge dress that GirlfromMoscow and  Shopalicious own. I got a call from my SA (sorry preston) @ nordies. She has it on hold for me for $379. Think I might get it bc I need a red dress! It's a good price! 

Java - I didn't get the jacket yet. Luxlover owns it. I think it looks really nice but I'm afraid the sleeves will be too wide. I'm scared to go into the store bc I am sooo afraid that I'm going to like it. And I can't like it - atleast not until mid-feb


----------



## laureenthemean

^^That is a good price.  It was still full price at HL when I went a couple weeks ago.


----------



## girlfrommoscow

MASEML said:


> Hey lux, java, lilmissb- yes it's  the rouge dress that GirlfromMoscow and  Shopalicious own. I got a call from my SA (sorry preston) @ nordies. She has it on hold for me for $379. Think I might get it bc I need a red dress! It's a good price!
> 
> Java - I didn't get the jacket yet. Luxlover owns it. I think it looks really nice but I'm afraid the sleeves will be too wide. I'm scared to go into the store bc I am sooo afraid that I'm going to like it. And I can't like it - atleast not until mid-feb



Thats an awesome price!!! I got it at NAP on sale and I love it, the colour is so vibrant!!!! And the stripe on the back looks very sexy ))))


----------



## lilmissb

Wow! $379!! That's a fantastic price!!!

java - love that one on Kate Winslet too! I saw the cream and red one and wished it came in black. Now it does...yikes! 

I love too many dresses. Don't want to think about getting the ombre one at all....gotta stay strong for all my bright coloured ones I want.


----------



## MASEML

Omg- today is my lucky day! Since we are on the topic of CLs, I just scored a pair of purple suede declics for $118!!!


----------



## javaboo

*MASEML*: The jacket is 60% off and I'm very very tempted because I think it will look great with the HL dresses. Argh.... decisions.... Oh can you try on the dress at Nordies before you buy?

*Rilo*: Got wind that Raspberry is in stock in XS! I'm serious this one will definitely go well with your pigalles! Its 60% off too.

*Lilmissb*: Which cream and red one? 

Here are the ones I like from S/S 2009





And this one but it kinda looks like ombre and I'm getting that one now so....I'm not sure but you can't have too many HLs right?


----------



## javaboo

*MASEML*: How did you get a pair of purple for that price??? Congrats by the way! CL + HL =


----------



## MASEML

javaboo said:


> *MASEML*: How did you get a pair of purple for that price??? Congrats by the way! CL + HL =


Thanks java. I was @ saks returning valentino booties that I ordered online that ended up being too big and this girl ahead of me was returning the decolettes (in my size!) so I nabbed them. I mispoke earlier when I said declics. Was too excited over this steal!


----------



## MASEML

Ahhh java, no I can't try it on. Don't have a nordies near me   but my SA says that it'll fit me? Plus nordies has a gr8 return policy so I don't mind taking a chance. I did that with the off-the-shoulder purple HL, which ended up being so tight that I couldn't breathe. I'm waiting for preston to hook me up on that dress! 

Ya, the jackt is a really good price but I can't decide if I really want it bc I love it or not. 

I believe luxlover loves hers...


javaboo said:


> *MASEML*: The jacket is 60% off and I'm very very tempted because I think it will look great with the HL dresses. Argh.... decisions.... Oh can you try on the dress at Nordies before you buy?
> 
> *Rilo*: Got wind that Raspberry is in stock in XS! I'm serious this one will definitely go well with your pigalles! Its 60% off too.
> 
> *Lilmissb*: Which cream and red one?
> 
> Here are the ones I like from S/S 2009
> condenast.co.uk/imagelib/320x480/Shows/SS2009/New_York/R-T-W/Herve_Leger_by_Max_Azria/00250big_320x480.jpg
> 
> And this one but it kinda looks like ombre and I'm getting that one now so....I'm not sure but you can't have too many HLs right?
> condenast.co.uk/imagelib/320x480/Shows/SS2009/New_York/R-T-W/Herve_Leger_by_Max_Azria/00190big_320x480.jpg


----------



## lilmissb

MASEML said:


> Omg- today is my lucky day! Since we are on the topic of CLs, I just scored a pair of purple suede declics for $118!!!


 
Can you get me some too??? PUH-LEASE...



javaboo said:


> *Lilmissb*: Which cream and red one?


 
The one like Kate Winslet is wearing, the Aveline square neck one. Love it but I'm worried it might gape up top but being bandaged I don't think it will.


----------



## lilmissb

javaboo said:


> *MASEML*: The jacket is 60% off and I'm very very tempted because I think it will look great with the HL dresses. Argh.... decisions.... Oh can you try on the dress at Nordies before you buy?
> 
> 
> Here are the ones I like from S/S 2009
> condenast.co.uk/imagelib/320x480/Shows/SS2009/New_York/R-T-W/Herve_Leger_by_Max_Azria/00250big_320x480.jpg
> 
> And this one but it kinda looks like ombre and I'm getting that one now so....I'm not sure but you can't have too many HLs right?
> condenast.co.uk/imagelib/320x480/Shows/SS2009/New_York/R-T-W/Herve_Leger_by_Max_Azria/00190big_320x480.jpg


 
I'd love the jacket but can't afford right now...plus it's summer here.

Love the first one but the second one doesn't thrill me. You are getting the ombre so maybe save your money for this one..







or this one


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

OMG! I don't think I need to be in this thread!!! My other addictions are bad enough, but I am always hearing the HL talk in the CL forum.

You ladies look so fab in your dresses. Oh man, I may be in trouble!

Lilmissb - that 1st dress would go so great with my yellow declics.  don't really have anywhere to wear them to though. I can see me trotting through the airports in HLs. LOL


----------



## lilmissb

*JIMMY!!!!!* Welcome to the thread!!! 

You can wear HL anywhere, just look at lv! I'm getting used to them being much more casual that I think they are. The blue and orange one above you could wear out shopping. If the SA's recognise the dress and shoes, they'll just fall at your feet!! 

You'd look fab in one


----------



## laureenthemean

*jimmy*, I'm totally planning on getting a teal HL to go with my yellow Declics!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Hehe hey lilmissb and laureen. I feel like I am in a foreign country. LOL Oh no this is not going to be good then!! Of course, I am going to need you ladies to help me with my first one. 

Laureen - I will wait to see what your teal looks like with your yellow declics and then go from there.

Maybe I should start looking for one to go with my EB Declics?!


----------



## Shopalicious

MASEML : You lucky girl.. I am envying u with all the great deals you got .. !! Love your oscar dress,your chanel, and your lucky decollete ....

You so should get the rouge dress @ that price.. is really nice on .. !! haaaa

Laureen : I would get the dress and may be another pair of CL !! Cos the Eugenie IMO is too hard and fragile .. u will be  heart broken if one of the crystal fell off..


----------



## lilmissb

Good plan *jimmy*! Hehehehe, happy to help you out! I remember when I was a newbie....in no time you'll be a pro


----------



## rilokiley

*java*- the raspberry one is the one that *lvpiggy* modeled with her H a while ago, right?  how much is it after the 60% off?  as you can tell, I'm a bit wary of spending so much on a dress (even though I spend that amount on shoes lol ).

hi *jimmy*!  I tried to stay away from here, too, but I'm too weak!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Hey rilo! You are here too?! Hehe I am missing all of the action. I can't wait until I find my first dress. I will definitely have to start small and work my way up. I don't think I can do a 2k dress for my first.


----------



## rilokiley

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Hey rilo! You are here too?! Hehe I am missing all of the action. I can't wait until I find my first dress. I will definitely have to start small and work my way up. I don't think I can do a 2k dress for my first.



I actually just posted here for the first time this morning!  I am a HL virgin just like you   I feel so clueless, and I also don't think I can stomach that much for a dress yet.  I'm trying to look for a good deal!


----------



## lilmissb

Don't worry rilo & jimmy, we're here to steer you in the right direction....once you get on the train there is no gettin' off.....just kidding, I'm restraining myself right now from buying. And doing a damn good job of it...


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Yeah rilo!! We may just get on everyone's nerves because of all of the questions. 

Thanks LMB for guiding us! So you are on a CL and HL ban, damn that's hard!


----------



## laureenthemean

Shopalicious said:


> MASEML : You lucky girl.. I am envying u with all the great deals you got .. !! Love your oscar dress,your chanel, and your lucky decollete ....
> 
> You so should get the rouge dress @ that price.. is really nice on .. !! haaaa
> 
> Laureen : I would get the dress and may be another pair of CL !! Cos the Eugenie IMO is too hard and fragile .. u will be  heart broken if one of the crystal fell off..



That's a really good point.  I really don't think I could spend so much on a shoe because I'd be completely paranoid about getting them dirty.  I nicked a pair of CLs that I got on sale, and I was soooo sad; I can't even imagine what I'd feel like if something happened to the Eugenies!


----------



## javaboo

*MASEML*: I actually love the Decolletes more than Declics! You should get the dress from Nordies! I agree with you about their return policy. Its super fast compared to the other stores.

*Rilo*: It is $540 not including tax and shipping for the dress. It retails $1350.

*Jimmy*: Welcome! You've finally wandered over here! I must warn you about getting your first HL (just like the other girls did) because once you get one you'll never stop! Just ask away and we'll help you (and Rilo of course). 

*Lilmissb*: I'm just wondering if that dress is going to make my chest look weird. It really will depend how tight the straps are around there.


----------



## MASEML

lilmissb said:


> Don't worry rilo & jimmy, we're here to steer you in the right direction....once you get on the train there is no gettin' off.....just kidding, I'm restraining myself right now from buying. And doing a damn good job of it...



Lilmissb - I had a few minor hiccups but I'm back on board with you - no more spending!


----------



## MASEML

Sammyjoe said:


> Maseml, the red dress looked great from the pics I have seen.Laureen, I would get the dress because it is on sale, the shoes are lovely, but it depends on what you will get the most wear out of.



Sammyjoe - I got the red dress! I'll post pics as soon as I get it...


----------



## lilmissb

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Yeah rilo!! We may just get on everyone's nerves because of all of the questions.
> 
> Thanks LMB for guiding us! So you are on a CL and HL ban, damn that's hard!


 
We're all happy to show you the HL playground! You don't know the half of it! I want to save up so I can come to the US at the end of the year but damn it's hard! I wanna be able to go wild over there with the sales and boutiques...Plus I wanna SO a few pairs....ush:



javaboo said:


> *Lilmissb*: I'm just wondering if that dress is going to make my chest look weird. It really will depend how tight the straps are around there.


 
Hmm, I have no boobs anyway so I'm all good. LOL! I'd love it, just have to get into shape first....



MASEML said:


> Lilmissb - I had a few minor hiccups but I'm back on board with you - no more spending!


 
She's baaacck! Yay I have my ban buddy back!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Wow this thread moves fast!!

Can anyone tell me what dept. stores carry HL ... I really want to get a chance to try one on!

Hey jimmy, I see you're over here too!!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Some Saks, Bloomingdales, and Nordstrom do, but not all.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

hmmm I wonder if the Saks in Houston does ... I'll have to see.


----------



## lilmissb

Don't forget Intermix and Milk. Oh and Max Azria & BCBG


----------



## MASEML

and if you are in NY or the Hamptons, Blue and Cream


----------



## MASEML

oh and we can't forget Bergdorfs (store only)!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Thanks guys! No, I live in WI but I make it down to Houston from time to time.


----------



## dreamdoll

wow wee, this thread moves fast!!

*rilo*, the raspberry is about 500+ on sale, a great price if you ask me! Have you managed to find the link? www.herveleger.com (under collections, it's fall 08)

Hi *laureen*, *jimmy*! Yay! More tpfers crossing over to the HL side! Hmm, it sure is a slippery road down for me too...

*Laureen*, I would so get a HL dress than the eugenies...don't get me wrong, eugenies are tdf, but I can't resist walking out in a HL dress with my other loubies...


----------



## lilmissb

And NM!


----------



## dreamdoll

lilmissb said:


> We're all happy to show you the HL playground! You don't know the half of it! I want to save up so I can come to the US at the end of the year but damn it's hard! I wanna be able to go wild over there with the sales and boutiques...Plus I wanna SO a few pairs....ush:
> 
> She's baaacck! Yay I have my ban buddy back!!!


 

Oh man, I would love to go back to the US too!!! 
But yes, that'd burn a hole in my pocket! 

At the rate I'm going..I need a ban buddy soon too!!


----------



## HerveLegerSA

*Jimmy*, welcome to HL........


----------



## Shopalicious

Hey girls.. all this talk about the states make me miss my days when I am there.. !! I hope I can visit this year !!


----------



## dreamdoll

*Shopalicious*, I totally agree...makes me wish I'm in the US too!


----------



## lilflobowl

dreamdoll> did I hear you calling for a ban buddy? ME ME ME!!!


----------



## evolkatie

naked, the saks in houston does have HL but their selection SUCKS


----------



## dreamdoll

lilflobowl said:


> dreamdoll> did I hear you calling for a ban buddy? ME ME ME!!!


 
Yes! Sounds like a good idea!


----------



## lilmissb

We can be ban buddies together and maybe we can create a HL get together in the US for 2010. I know it's a long way away but we do need to save....


----------



## lilflobowl

^good idea!!!!!


----------



## dreamdoll

Very true. Just the air ticket alone will set me back almost USD1.5k


----------



## lilmissb

We can do Vegas or LA or NY. Just can't do June or July as it's end of financial year (EOFY) in Aus but then I have to go through it again in December (but it's easier to get time off).


----------



## Vendrazi

Ugh. Preston says they are down to their last M at the SF store for the dress. Can I really justify buying a dress I've never tried on, when it's a final sale? I think not. BUT I REALLY WANT TO.


----------



## dreamdoll

*Vendrazi*, which dress is this?


----------



## lilmissb

^For which one? The ombre off shoulder #11?


----------



## dreamdoll

lilmissb said:


> We can do Vegas or LA or NY. Just can't do June or July as it's end of financial year (EOFY) in Aus but then I have to go through it again in December (but it's easier to get time off).


 
Sounds good...I can travel up with *lilflobowl*


----------



## Vendrazi

lilmissb said:


> ^For which one? The ombre off shoulder #11?



Yup, that's the one -- I'm not sure if I am a M (since I've never tried the darn thing on ), it's a huge investment, it's gorgeous.... Somebody slap me!

Btw, size-wise, I'm 34-28-37.


----------



## dreamdoll

*Vendrazi*, I'm US size 4-6 so normally I'd wear a S in HL...I've heard the ombre off shoulder isn't that stiff, so it should be true to size without having to size up...


----------



## lilmissb

Vendrazi said:


> Yup, that's the one -- I'm not sure if I am a M (since I've never tried the darn thing on ), it's a huge investment, it's gorgeous.... Somebody slap me!
> 
> Btw, size-wise, I'm 34-28-37.


 
 hehehehehe! You said it!

I'm roughly the same measurements as you and I wear a S in almost all HL. I don't think you need to size up for this one.


----------



## ceseeber

Hello ladies, I expanding my horizons from CL to HL. You all look so gorgeous in your dresses. I've decided to fall in love with #11 and 19 of the fall collection.....so gorgeous!


----------



## lilmissb

Welcome ceese! I love #11 but I have #5 already so not buying anymore greys. Need colours! Is #19 the multi coloured v back?


----------



## dreamdoll

ceseeber said:


> Hello ladies, I expanding my horizons from CL to HL. You all look so gorgeous in your dresses. I've decided to fall in love with #11 and 19 of the fall collection.....so gorgeous!


 
Hi *ceseeber*, welcome to HL! 

I think #11 is gorgeous, like lilmissb, I've got #5 and wouldn't get another dress in ash...


----------



## Vendrazi

Okay, this is weirding me out... I'm an S?? (6 months ago I was a 12 heading into 14 territory before I got a grip on myself and started exercising.) I am now deeply, deeply in love with HL...


----------



## lilmissb

^Whoa! That's a lot to lose! Good work!!!!


----------



## javaboo

OMG! I love that all the CL girls are coming over here! Welcome *ceseeber *and Katie!


----------



## lilmissb

We will soon have a complete mix here! Yeah!!!


----------



## Vendrazi

We'll all be wearing the exact same outfits! We'll be the CL/HL mafia!


----------



## Megadane

ceseeber said:


> Hello ladies, I expanding my horizons from CL to HL. You all look so gorgeous in your dresses. I've decided to fall in love with #11 and 19 of the fall collection.....so gorgeous!


 
Welcome Ceseeber!!  I just bought the Ash Ombre (#11) from Preston about 5 minutes ago..and am sleeping on whether I should get my next favorite which is#19!  You have exquisite taste


----------



## lilflobowl

dreamdoll> let's start planning a US roadtrip during the sales period & start saving up! I want to be the crazy Asian chick shopping up a megastorm & jamming up the cash registers!!


----------



## luxlover

javaboo said:


> OMG! I love that all the CL girls are coming over here! Welcome *ceseeber *and Katie!



haha I was just thinking the same thing Javaboo!! Its so awesome that all the CL girls are coming over here. hehe though, you have to admit CL and HL are the perfect combo!! hehee


----------



## luxlover

Megadane said:


> Welcome Ceseeber!!  I just bought the Ash Ombre (#11) from Preston about 5 minutes ago..and am sleeping on whether I should get my next favorite which is#19!  You have exquisite taste



congrats Megadane! the ash ombre dress is soo gorgeous on you. I'm so glad you decided to get it!


----------



## luxlover

MASEML said:


> Hey lux, java, lilmissb- yes it's  the rouge dress that GirlfromMoscow and  Shopalicious own. I got a call from my SA (sorry preston) @ nordies. She has it on hold for me for $379. Think I might get it bc I need a red dress! It's a good price!
> 
> Java - I didn't get the jacket yet. Luxlover owns it. I think it looks really nice but I'm afraid the sleeves will be too wide. I'm scared to go into the store bc I am sooo afraid that I'm going to like it. And I can't like it - atleast not until mid-feb



trust me, the sleeves are not too big. They are actually the perfect length. you'll love it , i promise you. the jacket is soo versatile. I actually wore it today as part of my CNY outfit.


----------



## may3545

luxlover you look stunning! Ahhh the jacket is growing on me!


----------



## lilmissb

I LOVE that jacket!!! How much is it again, lemme go to the HL website.... How tall are you lux? Great outfit too!


----------



## lilmissb

Hmm, been taken off the site. Is it wool? How much? Can't remember....


----------



## luxlover

^^ I'm 5'5, but I love CL's so with the shoes on I'm 5'8-5'9. 

The jacket is 60% off right now and I believe the original price is 2,200?? Preston, can you confirm this for me? It is a wool jacket. Super warm and its honestly very versatile. Its my favorite jacket right now.

May3545 and Lilmissb, you two should totally get the jacket. It works perfect with our HL dresses and its such a good investment. I've gotten compliments on the jacket every time I've worn it. The look is very couture and you can dress it up with a HL dress or dress it down with jeans.


----------



## Shopalicious

Megadane  : Congrats !!

Lux : Congrats.. I love your shoes and your dress.. as well as the jacket !! I love your yellow dress where did u bought it at ?? 

lilflobowl: Please count me in !!


----------



## Shopalicious

may 3545 &  Lilmissb : You guys should so get the jacket.. !! I am patiently waiting for mine !!


----------



## HerveLegerSA

*ceseeber* and *Vendrazi*, Welcome to HL.  I will join the CL forum pretty soon too....haha

*luxlover*, you look amazing in that HL wool jacket.  Totally agreed that jacket is very versatile, even with a pair of blue jeans and a pair of CL charcoal high heels would totally be hit on by any guys off the street.  Its tailored fit at the body, and yet has a little volume at the end of the sleeves, just makes your body so well-shaped and curvy.....YUM.


----------



## lilmissb

Oh I wish I was as tall as you* lux!* I'm only 5'2" ush:

I'd love the jacket but I get really irritated by wool garments unfortunately.  I break out in a rash....not pretty! I'll live vicariously through you guys.


----------



## lilmissb

Anyone know if this one is still around? And how does sizing run on this one?

Oh, and can anyone suggest a good basic HL LBD? I know there's the scoop neck, the v neck. Are there any others?


----------



## MASEML

LIlmissb - it's around - tried it on at Intermix a few weeks back. Was on sale for $999 (not that great of a sale) but if you add in 2 tank tops for $10, you get an extra 25% off - making the dress approx $750. 

ps. almost had a heart attack when I thought you were planning to abandon our shopping ban for the HL jacket. But I love the jacket!


----------



## MASEML

luxlover said:


> trust me, the sleeves are not too big. They are actually the perfect length. you'll love it , i promise you. the jacket is soo versatile. I actually wore it today as part of my CNY outfit.



Lux!!!  That's not what i want to hear   I am secretly dying for the jacket. Stupid question - can you wear it in the cooold NY winters or is it a fall/early spring jacket? I'm guessing the latter?


----------



## lilmissb

MASEML said:


> LIlmissb - it's around - tried it on at Intermix a few weeks back. Was on sale for $999 (not that great of a sale) but if you add in 2 tank tops for $10, you get an extra 25% off - making the dress approx $750.
> 
> ps. almost had a heart attack when I thought you were planning to abandon our shopping ban for the HL jacket. But I love the jacket!



Hehehehehe! Nope, still banned and desperately trying to avoid anything couture! Good thing I'm allergic to wool!!!! Otherwise you'd have to hold me back. If I had the money! LOL!!!

$750 is still a bit much for me. Would love it as it's so different and no one here has bought it yet, but...


----------



## dreamdoll

*Lux*, you look totally amazing in that jacket!!


----------



## dreamdoll

lilflobowl said:


> dreamdoll> let's start planning a US roadtrip during the sales period & start saving up! I want to be the crazy Asian chick shopping up a megastorm & jamming up the cash registers!!


 
:okay: That's a plan!!


----------



## MASEML

Yes dreamdoll!! Come and help the US economy!!!!


----------



## lilflobowl

wahhhhh! the jacket is super duper nice! unfortunately after plonking/putting $$ aside for 4 HL dresses I just cannot justify buying the jacket 

have to save save save for the trip trip trip! dreamdoll> when to go! we're both going japan, then you're going paris... where's the time to go to US?!!


----------



## lilflobowl

shopalicious> you in for the ban or for the road trip? you're more than welcome for both!


----------



## Shopalicious

LILFLOBOWL : I am in for the trip !! I miss shopping in the states... btw.. I am in a ban due to no buying policies in Chinese New Year !!

I hope the HL store sale will still be on by the end of the month since I am eyeing on something


----------



## mindycy1

This dress is available at intermix online for $999.  use the code "stylist" to get an additional 20%.

I bought this dress a few weeks ago and i think it runs true to size.  I am a XS or size 0 and i have 32-24-31 measurements.





lilmissb said:


> Anyone know if this one is still around? And how does sizing run on this one?
> 
> Oh, and can anyone suggest a good basic HL LBD? I know there's the scoop neck, the v neck. Are there any others?


----------



## may3545

This is fabulous, but I have to ask: is it lined? Wool makes me break out. But is is soft wool? I can tolerate soft cottons and cashmere, but if it's at all scratch/rough, I break out and it's awful. Thanks in advance!


----------



## mindycy1

ladies --

If you are in NYC, I saw a variety of HL Fall 2008 dresses available at Max Azria in soho (the one on w. broadway) at 40-60%.  there was the ombre bandage one that they continue to sell at saks and NAP for $1590 full price and it was 60% off there!  there was an XS, but unfortunately I couldn't fit into it 

definitely worth checking out for those of you in nyc!


----------



## dreamdoll

lilflobowl said:


> wahhhhh! the jacket is super duper nice! unfortunately after plonking/putting $$ aside for 4 HL dresses I just cannot justify buying the jacket
> 
> have to save save save for the trip trip trip! dreamdoll> when to go! we're both going japan, then you're going paris... where's the time to go to US?!!


 
Hmm did someone mention 2010?


----------



## lilflobowl

wah wah wah! 2010... how about.. exactly one year from now to catch the sales wave? huh huh huh?


----------



## lilflobowl

with your stats you couldn't fit the XS!?!



mindycy1 said:


> ladies --
> 
> If you are in NYC, I saw a variety of HL Fall 2008 dresses available at Max Azria in soho (the one on w. broadway) at 40-60%.  there was the ombre bandage one that they continue to sell at saks and NAP for $1590 full price and it was 60% off there!  there was an XS, but unfortunately I couldn't fit into it
> 
> definitely worth checking out for those of you in nyc!


----------



## dreamdoll

*lilflobowl*, its time to start saving! And hopefully the fx rate doesn't hit 1.6+


----------



## lilflobowl

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!! 

the next time FX crashes I'm stocking up on USD. but first things first... time to be more disciplined! shall watch lvpiggy, luxlover & everyone spend on my behalf & go green with envy in the meantime.


----------



## Shopalicious

Lilflobowl : Haa.. I am luckier cos HKD & USD is peg .. !! I can't wait till the day we all meet and shop together.. !! 

I am pretty sure that in the meantime.. I will be green with envy ... about the deals that everyone in the states get.. and how Lux and Lv can just go in the store and pick up what they like.. while I have to stay home waiting for mine to comes in


----------



## MASEML

Shop, lilflobowl, dreamdoll, I don't think u have to worry about the sales not being around when you guys visit the states. 

Not to be a debbie-downer, but the US is in a recession and analysts aren't expecting the econ to recover for a while. Predictions are that the worst of it will happen some time in june (prolly aftr we see the results and after effects of the poor holiday sales) 

Just yesterday, 76,000 more people in the US were laid off. It's def a buyer's market if you are willing to spend! 

Back on track - no worries. The sales will still be around for a while if you are willing to wait until mid/end of the season.


----------



## Shopalicious

Maseml : I read ... Bloomberg TV have never been so depressing.. the more I watch .. the more depress I am .. !! So I tends to read headlines now !!

I do think that next seasons sale will be worth the wait as well.. with the current market situation ! 

So have you decided on which piece you are going to get yet ??


----------



## luxlover

may3545 said:


> This is fabulous, but I have to ask: is it lined? Wool makes me break out. But is is soft wool? I can tolerate soft cottons and cashmere, but if it's at all scratch/rough, I break out and it's awful. Thanks in advance!



this is actually soft wool. I was very skeptical at first too since I'm like you. I have very sensitive skin and I break out easily, especially if things are rough. So I was debating at this jacket for awhile. I finally got Preston to allow me to wear it around the store while I was shopping around  hahhaa. I wore it for about 35-40 mins while I was in the store, and since its soft wool my skin was ok with it.

I havent had any problems with it, so I think it should work for you. Shopalicious and I both have really really sensitive skin and its worked for both of us.


----------



## luxlover

MASEML said:


> Lux!!!  That's not what i want to hear   I am secretly dying for the jacket. Stupid question - can you wear it in the cooold NY winters or is it a fall/early spring jacket? I'm guessing the latter?



if you dont mind your legs being cold (I like 3/4 length jackets when I'm in NY for the winter), and you add a scarf..then it can work for winters. You're just really getting in and out of cabs in the cold anyways.

Otherwise, its the perfect jacket for fall/early spring if you dont want your legs to be cold.


----------



## foxycleopatra

LuxLover, may I ask if your jacket is black or charcoal in color?  The Madison Ave. HL boutique says that the jacket (look #2 on the Fall '08 runway) was only made in charcoal, but I'd prefer the black version in your photos lol......am I seeing the colors correctly?  Or is it a dark charcoal color that photographs black but looks distinctly charcoal IRL?  TIA!


----------



## ceseeber

wow, Preston was super quick to reply, what a great SA.

I have two questions for you ladies, since I'm a newbie to HL:
I'm a size 29 jeans and 36B bra, typically a size 4-6...Is my HL size S or M?
and
The ombre dress #11 that's on sale, is it a final sale with no returns? I thought I read something in an earlier post regarding final sale.

Thank you,
c


----------



## laureenthemean

ceseeber said:


> wow, Preston was super quick to reply, what a great SA.
> 
> I have two questions for you ladies, since I'm a newbie to HL:
> I'm a size 29 jeans and 36B bra, typically a size 4-6...Is my HL size S or M?
> and
> The ombre dress #11 that's on sale, is it a final sale with no returns? I thought I read something in an earlier post regarding final sale.
> 
> Thank you,
> c



Yeah, the sale stuff is final sale.


----------



## may3545

ceseeber said:


> wow, Preston was super quick to reply, what a great SA.
> 
> I have two questions for you ladies, since I'm a newbie to HL:
> I'm a size 29 jeans and 36B bra, typically a size 4-6...Is my HL size S or M?
> and
> The ombre dress #11 that's on sale, is it a final sale with no returns? I thought I read something in an earlier post regarding final sale.
> 
> Thank you,
> c


 
I'm 27 in jeans and 34B bra-- I wear a Medium.


----------



## luxlover

foxycleopatra said:


> LuxLover, may I ask if your jacket is black or charcoal in color?  The Madison Ave. HL boutique says that the jacket (look #2 on the Fall '08 runway) was only made in charcoal, but I'd prefer the black version in your photos lol......am I seeing the colors correctly?  Or is it a dark charcoal color that photographs black but looks distinctly charcoal IRL?  TIA!



The jacket is actually a dark charcoal color. It just looks black in the pics. I actually find that the dark charcoal color is easier to match to HL dresses...

Ceseeber, I would say you're a M.


----------



## HerveLegerSA

You ladies should continue to shop like no tomorrow, forget the depression and recession.  Lets support the economy...............CL + HL = strong market stiumulation


----------



## singtong

ha ha I have seen this thread a couple of times and always wondered why LVpiggy named it herve leger equals less than three, when she obviously has more than three!!!!!!!!?????!!!! it has just hit me that the thread name is Herve leger equals LOVE!!!!

doh to me!!!!

ps if i'm 6-8 US (i think because i'm 10-12 UK) which size HL?

thanks girls


----------



## corsie

Busty girls! Do you have to size up for HLs, and how do they fit you? 

I looove the dresses and have been eyeing them for a long time, but I don't want my boobs to pop out of them. What styles do you recommend?


----------



## lilmissb

You girls have been busy! 

So 2010 HL trip to the US??? Wanna see who wants to come? 

Let's take a poll...who wants to come on a HL trip to the US with us in 2010???


----------



## dreamdoll

*Maseml - *Yes almost everywhere is in a recession now with negative growth, and that there will be spillover in 2010. Oh dear, unemployment is going up, and the USD has just hit 1.52 today...
I guess I'll wait around for my black sequin HL to go on 60 off 
Perhaps more great deals to come...

*Shopalicious* - how I wish sgd is going up like hkd..




MASEML said:


> Shop, lilflobowl, dreamdoll, I don't think u have to worry about the sales not being around when you guys visit the states.
> 
> Not to be a debbie-downer, but the US is in a recession and analysts aren't expecting the econ to recover for a while. Predictions are that the worst of it will happen some time in june (prolly aftr we see the results and after effects of the poor holiday sales)
> 
> Just yesterday, 76,000 more people in the US were laid off. It's def a buyer's market if you are willing to spend!
> 
> Back on track - no worries. The sales will still be around for a while if you are willing to wait until mid/end of the season.


----------



## Shopalicious

lilmissb: I Am in count me in !! 

corsie: Sizing up depends on style of the dress.. if you want to purchase one.. please feel free to contact Preston ... preston@luciomontana.com I am sure he can help u out.. with sizing as well !! 

singtong : I think u might be able to fit in an S  in some style.. and M in some.. it really depends on your measurement... if you have further questions.. u can post your measurements here or email our HL SA !!


----------



## lilflobowl

so right now the travel group comprises of:
1. dreamdoll
2. lilflobowl
3. Shopalicious
4. lilmissb

Anybody else??


----------



## lilmissb

This is not counting the people already in the US so we'll probably be a bigger group. Where's piggy? It's Weds here so it must be Tues in the States or early Weds morning...So sh should be home tomorrow....maybe we can have an even like they they did at Saks?


----------



## Megadane

luxlover said:


> congrats Megadane! the ash ombre dress is soo gorgeous on you. I'm so glad you decided to get it!


 
Thank you so much luxlover..I can't wait to get my hands on it! Preston was so nice..I was a little hesitant texting my info. because I have never purchased that way before, but he was really helpful. I absolutely love your jacket-it would really complete my first HL outfit, especially during these cold Canadian winters!
Hmmmm....


----------



## Lec8504

heheh I snagged one of the ash ombre in XS 

now I think I should bother the CL ladies in helping me find a perfect pair of CL to go with this dress 

the berry dress that leona lewis wears, any of you ladies know if it's a good fit for smaller chested girls?  I know that some of the CL dresses sort of squished your chest together and some don't.


----------



## dreamdoll

Lec8504 said:


> heheh I snagged one of the ash ombre in XS
> 
> now I think I should bother the CL ladies in helping me find a perfect pair of CL to go with this dress
> 
> the berry dress that leona lewis wears, any of you ladies know if it's a good fit for smaller chested girls? I know that some of the CL dresses sort of squished your chest together and some don't.


 

Congrats on getting the ash ombre! It's gorgeous, and can easily pair up with any black CLs, and the ash satin armadillos (if you have it!)...
I think the berry dress (if I got the right one) will really enhance your assets!


----------



## Lec8504

thanks dreamdoll!!

What about nude cl?  I've been wanting a pair of nude patent vp....haven't had much luck in stores or fleabay though :/

also speaking on "assets"...do you guys wear a bra underneath?   One of the SA at the store told me to not wear anything, but I just feel so....naked...if you know what i mean lol


----------



## lilmissb

*Lec8504* - congrats on snagging the ombre!!! Wear some anthracite, pewter, black or silver shoes with them!


----------



## dreamdoll

Don't mention it!

Nude CLs seem to go with just about everything coz of the flesh tone, hmm but I'm not too sure if it'd fit well with the ash ombre...

Oh I don't normally wear anything underneath, but I believe LVpiggy strongly suggests nubra!


----------



## Lec8504

that's true about the nudes....maybe my 1st pair of CL can be a pair of black or silver ones....I'm sure they wont be my last *sigh*

this is bad..but....do you guys or preston know if the fall 08 dress #41 will/was/is on sale?  hehehe...I tried on the plain nude colored tube dress but it was just a little too "nude"....at least this dress will have some color.

I can't wait till I can pick it up on sat   Hopefully the berry one will be there still for me to try out....doubt it though :/

thanks lilmissb!  I'm still doing the happy dance hahaha


----------



## dreamdoll

With a first pair of CLs being black is a good start, and I'm pretty sure they won't be your last for sure!!

Can't help with #41...HL SA might be able to comment..


----------



## Lec8504

thanks for your input though dreamdoll 

sorry to bother, but another question...lol.. are these two dresses from fall 08?  I can't seem to find them on the website....hopefully preston will know more about these dresses  












I love love this style/cut..it's gorgeous!  If anyone have either of these, then can you please post modeling pics?


----------



## lilmissb

The red one is from last season I think. I've seen some on ebay. Current season on Saks is cream and Preston has just received it in black. I think the model name is "Aveline". I personally want the black...

Don't know about the 2nd one.


----------



## MASEML

The Aveline also comes in navy I think...unless it was really black but I thought it looked like navy? Now I'm confused. 
In any event, it is a really nice dress....truly elegant. It's on my wish list, which keeps growing by the day.


----------



## lilmissb

^I thought it was black but navy would be nice too. 

Preston, what colour is it???


----------



## MASEML

It did look like black in Preston's pics, but I could have sworn when I was in the store it was in navy? I don't know, that day in the store was all a blur - was in a mad rush to exchange dresses and try on a new dress in 20 minutes. 

Black or navy would be nice....whatever color it was, it is a nice dress. Saks is selling the dress in cream.


----------



## lilmissb

Yeah can't do cream, makes you look blah or big. Unless you're a stick!


----------



## MASEML

I know....same with white. So sad


----------



## MASEML

Thoughts?? too bright?


----------



## lilmissb

That's a variation of the blue one Beyonce wore? I actually like that. Where did you find it?


----------



## MASEML

on NAP. I think it just arrived too!


----------



## lilflobowl

wahhhh!!! just got back after meeting dreamdoll for dinner & making her try on many HL dresses!! :devil:


----------



## Shopalicious

Megadane said:


> Thank you so much luxlover..I can't wait to get my hands on it! Preston was so nice..I was a little hesitant texting my info. because I have never purchased that way before, but he was really helpful. I absolutely love your jacket-it would really complete my first HL outfit, especially during these cold Canadian winters!
> Hmmmm....



Megadane : The jacket is so nice... !! I couldn't help it and got myself one.. I am waiting for it to come into mail @ the moment.. ! You should get one as well.. I am pretty sure Preston will be able to help you out !!


----------



## Shopalicious

lilflobowl said:


> wahhhh!!! just got back after meeting dreamdoll for dinner & making her try on many HL dresses!! :devil:



You guys went to the HL store In singapore .. ? How was it ?? Are the new things in ??


----------



## Shopalicious

Lec8504: Congrats on the ash ombre.. is sure is a stunning piece .. !! 

MASEML : The dress look a little bit bright IMO opinion.. !! 

lilmissb: I can't wear white either it tends to make  me looks really big


----------



## lilflobowl

shopalicious> we went to Pois which stocks HL & they're quite behind in terms of their dresses although they brought in some new ones. The strapless ombre dress just came in and guess what? It's retailing for SGD2,780 - that's frigging USD1,853!!!!! Right now Mr. P says it's on sale for USD580! The difference is gobsmacking!


----------



## Shopalicious

Lilflobowl.. oh my .. thats a huge difference .. !!! so are u getting more from Mr. P ??


----------



## lilflobowl

WAH WAH WAH!!!! can you be my sponsor?? the pocket is getting shallower and shallower...


----------



## dreamdoll

The strapless ombre is a beauty!!


----------



## Shopalicious

lilflobowl: Em...  haaa.. too bad I am broke as well.. may be we can set up a " Shopalicious & lilflobowl HL dresses charity fund" and hopefully some one could help us raise some cash for dresses 

Dreamdoll : Are u talking abt the red one ?? Yea is sure is.. did u take pics of what u try on in store ??


----------



## dreamdoll

*Shopalicious* - It's the beigey, peachy, reddish gradient strapless ombre dress...yes I took a few pics but I need to learn how to go about uploading them from my cell, it will take a while!  Emailing pics to a prospective buyer of my magenta CLs on ebay earlier almost zapped away most of my energy! lol


----------



## Shopalicious

dreamdoll: I know which one you r talking abt is so stunning !!! too bad.. I dont have a chance to try it on before I purchase ( the only reason I am worried abt the strapless is because I tends to look ultra wide ).. or else I would have gotten one of those as well !! The pirce is really tempting as well !!


----------



## dreamdoll

Shopalicious said:


> dreamdoll: I know which one you r talking abt is so stunning !!! too bad.. I dont have a chance to try it on before I purchase ( the only reason I am worried abt the strapless is because I tends to look ultra wide ).. or else I would have gotten one of those as well !! The pirce is really tempting as well !!


 
It's really quite stunning irl!


----------



## lilflobowl

shopalicious> is that your raspberry dress strap peeking out in your FB profile pic!??


----------



## Shopalicious

Lilflobowl : yea it is  !!


----------



## more_CHOOS

Hi ladies,

I'm getting the purple/silver dress VBeckham wore (but in black/white), but unsure if I should get a XS or XXS.  Does this style normally run small.  For comparison purposes, the XS in the ash dress is too small, I probably could fit a S, I have a regular tank dress and took an XS in that, probably could have gone down to an XXS.  My measurements are 34-26-35, I am 5'2 and weigh 105 lbs

By the way, GILT has some HL dresses on sale, I got an email because I was on the waiting list.  THey still have the dress that I'm getting in XS, and XXS available and another one (not sure the style) available in M.  My dress is $437 and the other black one is $428 too!  I was able to score the black/white dress ($437) and a lilac dress ($298) for $750 total!!!


----------



## Shopalicious

MoreChoos : Thats such a great deal..  I would love to score HL @ those prices


----------



## more_CHOOS

Shopalicious, I guess if you put yourself on the waiting list back then when the HL dresses were  on sale on Gilt, you can go back in to your account and look for all your wait list items.  I don't think they are advertising it anywhere on their website.


----------



## Shopalicious

More_choos : thanks I am new to the site.. so I don't think .. I can see it anywhere  Thanks

Congrats on your buy !!


----------



## gemibebe

OMG!  This thread is growing at lightning fast speed!!!  Just been away for two days and can hardly catch up!

First welcome all the CL ladies!!!  We can almost merge this thread in the CL forum now!   But seriously, with the speed of growth of the thread, *I wonder if we can actually ask to open a HL subforum?*  It'll be a lot easier for the newcomers to find relevant topics, etc.

*Lux*, I  your jacket and the whole outfit looks so cute esp. the yellow dress!  

*lilmissb*, I so need to be on the ban as well due to too much CL shopping lately.  The ombre off-shoulder is definitely gorgeous, but I'd better let it go and wait for the arrival of my beloved pieces from SS09.  

*Lec8504*, congrats on scoring the ash ombre!  For the red dress you're inquiring, I remember seeing it late last year.  So though it might well be a SS08 style, you may still have a chance in finding it.  Our star SA Preston should be able to help here.

*MASEML*, I also saw the dress today on NAP and was caught right away by its bright color!  Personally I prefer it to the one worn by Beyonce.


----------



## gemibebe

*more_CHOOS*, congrats on your new purchases!!! That sounds to be a real good deal!!! You mentioned the lilac dress?  Do you have a pic of it?  I immediately thought of the HG dress for *lilmissb*!


----------



## MASEML

More choos, I am so jealous about all ur good buys! With respect to your question about sizing on the blk/wht dress, I think u should be able to fit in an XS bc we have generally the same size and I can fit comfortably in an xs. I  also can fit in an xs in the ash dress so I think an xs would be perfect for you.


----------



## Lec8504

MASEML said:


> It did look like black in Preston's pics, but I could have sworn when I was in the store it was in navy? I don't know, that day in the store was all a blur - was in a mad rush to exchange dresses and try on a new dress in 20 minutes.
> 
> Black or navy would be nice....whatever color it was, it is a nice dress. Saks is selling the dress in cream.


 
navy would be perfect!

and regarding that red dress that's a variation on the Beyonce dress, it's gorgeous!  I love the blue color though but red always going to be a standout.

gemibebe- I'll have to ask preston when I see him this weekend..long slippery slope i'm heading into :x lol

morechoos- gilt is that website where you have to be invited to have access to right?  

another question- maybe lvpiggy can help when she sees this thread, but how would I go about buying the nubra (??) is it something I can find at saks/neimans?


----------



## gemibebe

*Lec*, I ordered directly from their website: http://www.nubra.com/


----------



## MASEML

Lec8504 said:


> navy would be perfect!
> 
> and regarding that red dress that's a variation on the Beyonce dress, it's gorgeous!  I love the blue color though but red always going to be a standout.
> 
> gemibebe- I'll have to ask preston when I see him this weekend..long slippery slope i'm heading into :x lol
> 
> morechoos- gilt is that website where you have to be invited to have access to right?
> 
> another question- maybe lvpiggy can help when she sees this thread, but how would I go about buying the nubra (??) is it something I can find at saks/neimans?



Lec - nubra has a website that you can order off of. About 6 years ago, I purchased my nubra @ victoria secret. I think I heard someone say that vs now sells their own version. 

So jealous of ur good buys!!!! 
Lilmissb will be so envious if its the lilac blush dress! She's been waiting for that dress a while now.


----------



## laureenthemean

I think the Nubra is also available at nordstrom, and their website.


----------



## luxlover

more_CHOOS said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm getting the purple/silver dress VBeckham wore (but in black/white), but unsure if I should get a XS or XXS.  Does this style normally run small.  For comparison purposes, the XS in the ash dress is too small, I probably could fit a S, I have a regular tank dress and took an XS in that, probably could have gone down to an XXS.  My measurements are 34-26-35, I am 5'2 and weigh 105 lbs
> 
> By the way, GILT has some HL dresses on sale, I got an email because I was on the waiting list.  THey still have the dress that I'm getting in XS, and XXS available and another one (not sure the style) available in M.  My dress is $437 and the other black one is $428 too!  I was able to score the black/white dress ($437) and a lilac dress ($298) for $750 total!!!



I got an XXS for this design. I actually found the dress to be very giving in terms. So I think you can do both sizes, but since there is an XS avail and you should probably take the safe route and do the XS.

The prices are amazing!! i wish i could have gotten that price. so jealous! hehehe


----------



## MASEML

Hey lux, I think I'm going to wear the purple/white one tonight! Think you own that too,right?  Can't wait!!!


----------



## lilmissb

MASEML said:


> Lilmissb will be so envious if its the lilac blush dress! She's been waiting for that dress a while now.


 
I'll be like .....

Hahahaha, no I'd just drool really...


----------



## arireyes

I actually saw someone else wearing HL while I was out Friday night! It was the Purple and silver dress VB wore.  I complimented her but she just looked at me like I was nuts,but Ive never seen anyone else wearing one regardless of where I'm out at lol.  I was wearing my black dress.


----------



## arnott

Lec8504 said:


> thanks for your input though dreamdoll
> 
> sorry to bother, but another question...lol.. are these two dresses from fall 08? I can't seem to find them on the website....hopefully preston will know more about these dresses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love love this style/cut..it's gorgeous! If anyone have either of these, then can you please post modeling pics?


 
Alright, that red dress is my new favorite HL dress!


----------



## Lec8504

yes, I'm really loving that red dress too   I saw pics of a couple of other celebs wearing the new-er version I guess..the cream one?  It's TDF!  I want to try it on though..since Miranda Kerr can make a garbage bag look great hehe


----------



## more_CHOOS

gemibebe, it's this dress:






and the other black dress I was referring to that's still available is this dress for $427:


----------



## more_CHOOS

^ sorry the first pic is soooo tiny!  I don't know how to make it any bigger!


----------



## may3545

I totally agree we should get a subforum for HL going!!!!  I'm gone for a DAY and it's already moved so quickly... it can be broken into these sections:

HL Action Shots (pics only)
Discuss HL Action Shots
HL Size references
HL current availability and prices
Authenticate this HL
HL sales and finds
Celebs and HL

etc...

How can we get this to happen???? Hehehehe-- you can really see I'm pushing for this LOL.


----------



## luxlover

MASEML said:


> Hey lux, I think I'm going to wear the purple/white one tonight! Think you own that too,right?  Can't wait!!!



hehehe yup, yup. we are totally dress twins! yay! 

You are going to look so hot tonight at your bday celebration!!


----------



## luxlover

MASEML said:


> Thoughts?? too bright?
> 
> View attachment 659425



yes and no... it depends on what you're feeling like. If you want to be the center of attention in a hot sexy kind of way, then definitely yes!

if you want to be sexy, but a bit more low key then this dress is a bit too bright.


----------



## luxlover

lilmissb said:


> This is not counting the people already in the US so we'll probably be a bigger group. Where's piggy? It's Weds here so it must be Tues in the States or early Weds morning...So sh should be home tomorrow....maybe we can have an even like they they did at Saks?



Piggy is flying back to SF from NYC right now. If you ladies do come to the States, then SF is a must stop ok! 

LVpiggy and I will be more than happy to host a get together similar to the one they did for CL at Saks in NYC.

May, I've contacted Megs and Vlad about the possibility of a HL subforum. I'll keep everyone posted once I hear back from them.


----------



## javaboo

MASEML said:


> Thoughts?? too bright?
> 
> View attachment 659425



Wow, this moves fast, I didn't check for one night and its already a couple pages.

I think I like the Beyonce version better. I'm not too crazy about the colors for this one.

We need to stop by and see Preston. LOL, I can imagine it now.... the dressing rooms are going to be littered with HL dresses every where!


----------



## dreamdoll

more_CHOOS said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm getting the purple/silver dress VBeckham wore (but in black/white), but unsure if I should get a XS or XXS. Does this style normally run small. For comparison purposes, the XS in the ash dress is too small, I probably could fit a S, I have a regular tank dress and took an XS in that, probably could have gone down to an XXS. My measurements are 34-26-35, I am 5'2 and weigh 105 lbs
> 
> By the way, GILT has some HL dresses on sale, I got an email because I was on the waiting list. THey still have the dress that I'm getting in XS, and XXS available and another one (not sure the style) available in M. My dress is $437 and the other black one is $428 too! I was able to score the black/white dress ($437) and a lilac dress ($298) for $750 total!!!


 
Congrats, what a great deal!!


----------



## lilmissb

*MASEML*, it's your birthday??? Happy birthday!!! Have fun at your party tonight...

I agree that HL should be a subforum. Maybe contact Swanky or Vlad. I'm not sure who would rule our subforum. Get piggy in on the action...

*more_CHOOS,* I love that black dress!!!


----------



## HerveLegerSA

I totally agreed with Javaboo.  I like the beyonce dress a lot better.......The red version is just not I would recommend.  

We should have a HL subforum.........


----------



## javaboo

Is someone looking for this dress. I know Preston sent us a picture of it in navy and I'm sure he can get other colors too but here is a picture of the black one.






Back:





Retails for $1560.


----------



## dreamdoll

*Maseml* - Happy Birthday!!!  

Yes we should def have a sub-forum...


----------



## laurayuki

*MASEML* - HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!
sorry i couldn't meet that day.. i'm still at work >.< sigh i hate this job.. 

are you having a fab party? i owe you a drink sometime!!


----------



## Shopalicious

Lux : Thanks for contacting.. I was actually thinking that HL should have their own subforum as well ..


----------



## Shopalicious

luxlover said:


> hehehe yup, yup. we are totally dress twins! yay!
> 
> You are going to look so hot tonight at your bday celebration!!




I want that dress too !!  Unfortunately .. I can't locate it.. I have try hunting on ebay !!


----------



## tresjoliex

Lec8504 said:


> I love love this style/cut..it's gorgeous!  If anyone have either of these, then can you please post modeling pics?



This isn't Herve. If you look at a bigger picture, it's not the bandage material.


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks* java*, so the one preston did send through is navy! Didn't some celeb have the nay one on? Jessica Simpson??? Anyway, I love it in both colours. 

Preston, is the aveline still available in red? I'm liking the red again. Also, is the one shoulder one from fall on sale? Can't remember what is and what isn't anymore!!!

Maybe we have to do a SF HL meetup??? Maybe go to do a Cali road trip and do BH & SCP. Not sure how far these places are away from each other.


----------



## luxlover

lilmissb said:


> Thanks* java*, so the one preston did send through is navy! Didn't some celeb have the nay one on? Jessica Simpson??? Anyway, I love it in both colours.
> 
> Preston, is the aveline still available in red? I'm liking the red again. Also, is the one shoulder one from fall on sale? Can't remember what is and what isn't anymore!!!
> 
> Maybe we have to do a SF HL meetup??? Maybe go to do a Cali road trip and do BH & SCP. Not sure how far these places are away from each other.



SF is about a 5 hour drive to Los Angeles (BH), and BH is about a 1 hour drive from SCP. Best way would be to fly. SF to LA is only a 1 hour flight and airlines are constantly on sale. Southwest is doing a 49 dollar one way ticket from SFO to John Wayne (Airport closest to SCP) right now. =)


----------



## Megadane

Shopalicious said:


> Lux : Thanks for contacting.. I was actually thinking that HL should have their own subforum as well ..


 
Ohhh..an HL subforum..
Can I second that?


----------



## Lec8504

tresjoliex said:


> This isn't Herve. If you look at a bigger picture, it's not the bandage material.



thanks for clarifying tres 

ooo the black version of the red dress is soo nice too....I NEED to see the navy version...is it on sale ?


----------



## lilmissb

Wow! Thanks lux. We'll make a whole weekend of it or something like that. Maybe fit in some CL shopping too? Maybe a side trip to Vegas? Geez, maybe we should just attack one thing at a time....LOL!


----------



## lilmissb

Lec8504 said:


> thanks for clarifying tres
> 
> ooo the black version of the red dress is soo nice too....I NEED to see the navy version...is it on sale ?


 
Nope. Preston just got the navy in and nordies has the black one in.


----------



## Shopalicious

I want to join the road trip !! It sounds so fun  !! I would so join you guys if u are planning on in fall  !


----------



## may3545

I'm in for an SF meet up! I'll be in Vegas March 6 weekend (can't wait to visit the boutiques), an LA March 20 weekend aaaughh fun times!


----------



## luxlover

lilmissb said:


> Wow! Thanks lux. We'll make a whole weekend of it or something like that. Maybe fit in some CL shopping too? Maybe a side trip to Vegas? Geez, maybe we should just attack one thing at a time....LOL!


 
haha we're all smart girls who are use to multi-tasking. I say we should hit all the stops at once!! do a combine HL and CL meetup!  these two go so perfectly hand in hand anyways, its only fitting we should combine them  hehehe.


----------



## catalyst81

more_CHOOS said:


> and the other black dress I was referring to that's still available is this dress for $427:


 
this is grogy!!! where is this from? and only 427??


----------



## MASEML

OMG - just got back from my mini bday. Had so much fun.  Wore my HL burnt orange dress, which ripped while I was getting ready at my friend's apt. We had to go run to the drug store to buy an emergency sewing kit so that I could sew up the tear! Horrible way to start the bday evening BUT best part is that we had a lot of fun and my big party is Sat - so more HL!!!


Thanks everyone for their bday wishes! I love tpf!! 
Lilmissb - i thought of you when I was speaking to some aussie boys...."shrimp on the barbie"


----------



## lilmissb

luxlover said:


> haha we're all smart girls who are use to multi-tasking. I say we should hit all the stops at once!! do a combine HL and CL meetup!  these two go so perfectly hand in hand anyways, its only fitting we should combine them  hehehe.



Why not??? Hehehehe, so what month in 2010 suits everyone? 

June & July are pretty much out for me. Prefer Sept or Oct when the sales are on but am flexible....

I will so have to save up and stop buying this year!!!


----------



## lilmissb

MASEML said:


> OMG - just got back from my mini bday. Had so much fun.  Wore my HL burnt orange dress, which ripped while I was getting ready at my friend's apt. We had to go run to the drug store to buy an emergency sewing kit so that I could sew up the tear! Horrible way to start the bday evening BUT best part is that we had a lot of fun and my big party is Sat - so more HL!!!
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for their bday wishes! I love tpf!!
> Lilmissb - i thought of you when I was speaking to some aussie boys...."shrimp on the barbie"



I'm sad you ripped your dress! How did that happen??? At least you fixed it. 

Hehehehe, did you get the accent right??? And you have to add "love" at the end of your sentence. ie. "throw another shrimp on the barbie love!"


----------



## lilflobowl

Omg MASEML! How did it rip?! Thank goodness you managed to fix it & had a blast though... Pictures please!!

Lilmissb> any time in 2010 is good for me!!


----------



## Shopalicious

Masmel : I am sorry that your dress is ripped...  I am so happy that u had a blast .. !! Once again .. Happy Happy Birthday !! 

Lilmissb, Lux :  I am in for the shopping weekend.. please let me know a couple months ahead of time heee.. so that I can allocate my plans accordingly .. !!


----------



## lilmissb

Who said anything about a weekend? How about a week??? ush: If everyone wants early 2010 I'll scrap my plans for the US at the end of this year and save up for US in 2010.


----------



## lilflobowl

ahahhah! if we go roadtripping shouldn't it be for like... 2 weeks!?!?!? SF, LA, LV.... but these places would be nice to go during the summer time right? Not sure if any of you are beach ladies...


----------



## dreamdoll

*Maseml*, oh dear!! The orange dress ripped?? Good to hear you had fun though!! Any lovely pics to share?

Oh wow planning underway for US trip - how exciting!!


----------



## lilmissb

Of course I am a beach girl. I am Aussie!!! You should see my stellar sunburn from Australia Day Monday!!! Must get back into pilates so I have a great bikini body for then! That means you wanna trip about July/August?? Or May? June might be a bit hard for me as it's end of financial year....but again with enough notice work is generally reasonably flexible.


----------



## lilflobowl

ahhhh! sorry sorry, I forgot about your FY closing!! Hmmm.... when do the summer sales start?


----------



## lilflobowl

hey girls; do you think the strapless ombre dress can be dressed down like this:



the intention would be to wear the tank top underneath the dress & to wear the blazer open...


----------



## lilmissb

Meh! Umm, sales started at about October this year didn't they?


----------



## lilmissb

^^Totally *lilflo!* I'd love to see a beachy look with HL. Casual chic.


----------



## lvpiggy

lilmissb said:


> Oh I wish I was as tall as you* lux!* I'm only 5'2" ush:
> 
> I'd love the jacket but I get really irritated by wool garments unfortunately.  I break out in a rash....not pretty! I'll live vicariously through you guys.


 
ya warning on that jacket too for the more petite girls . . . i tried it on and it looks really odd on me, i think it's def something to leave for the taller HL fans ush:


----------



## lvpiggy

lilflobowl said:


> hey girls; do you think the strapless ombre dress can be dressed down like this:
> polyvore.com/cgi/img-set/BQcDAAAAAwoDanBnAAAABC5vdXQKFkJEemdRLWJ0M1JHalZwdi16LVJIamcAAAACaWQKAWUAAAAEc2l6ZQ.jpg
> the intention would be to wear the tank top underneath the dress & to wear the blazer open...


 
i think having the tank under the dress might be a bit difficult, i imagine you'd get a lot of bunching - other than that i think it would work tho, just throw the blazer on over the dress and you're good to go, no need for the tank, KWIM?


----------



## lilmissb

lvpiggy said:


> i think having the tank under the dress might be a bit difficult, i imagine you'd get a lot of bunching - other than that i think it would work tho, just throw the blazer on over the dress and you're good to go, no need for the tank, KWIM?



Sorry *lilflo*, didn't realise you meant for the tank to be underneath. I agree with lv, might not work.


----------



## lilflobowl

^ thanks for the feedback!!


----------



## lvpiggy

look! it's *laurayuki*!!! well, faceless laurayuki but still, you get the idea   (i didn't know if she'd be OK w/me posting the pic so i figured better safe than sorry! )


----------



## lilmissb

Just put a nice shrug or shawl. Should be fine.


----------



## lilmissb

^^Lovely pic!!! You both look great


----------



## lvpiggy

lilflobowl said:


> ^ thanks for the feedback!!


 
have u considered a bolero instead of a blazer?  i think wearing two layers would be hotter than a light half-sleeve bolero, and the bolero would be less bulky, KWIM?  i have a cream one i  often wear with my HLs


----------



## lilflobowl

the both of you look really good!!
i didn't think much of laurayuki's dress at first but now that i've seen her wear it... DAMM!! I WANT IT TOO!!!!


----------



## lilflobowl

lvpiggy> that's a thought!


----------



## lvpiggy

lilmissb said:


> ^^Lovely pic!!! You both look great


 
note the wine patent triclos!!


----------



## lvpiggy

lilflobowl said:


> lvpiggy> that's a thought!


 
i'll post a photo soon, i wore it w/ the black leather paillettes dress last night


----------



## lilmissb

I noted the triclos! I can't decide whether to get wine or black....lilflo, I've always wanted that creamhalter ever since I saw it on Rachel Bilson but I don't know if it'd be ok as white/cream makes me look huge and if you have a little bit of bulge can go wrong...I don't suppose the cream halter is still available is it?

lv have you rcd your anthracite one yet?


----------



## lilflobowl

ohoh... do i smell lilmissb breaking her shopping ban??? i'm personally more afraid of the pale/light colours because I worry that it will magnify my hips & tummy! (I obviously do not mind boob magnification)

the triclos look really good paired with that dress too!


----------



## MASEML

I'll post bday pics as soon as I can  

So the reason why my dress ripped at the seams (at the side) is because I think I wasn't careful when lifting my dress up to use the bathroom. So after stitching the dress back together,  I took my dress off when I needed to go to the bathroom rather than lifting up.  But all in all, no harm no foul. The dress is back in its original condition. 

*lilmissb* - I did my best impression of an aussie accent. hehe. They also tried to do their best impression of an American accent. Needless to say, it was terrible. haha

*lvpiggy* - are those the balenciagas that look my chanels? nice!


----------



## Shopalicious

lilmissb said:


> I noted the triclos! I can't decide whether to get wine or black....lilflo, I've always wanted that creamhalter ever since I saw it on Rachel Bilson but I don't know if it'd be ok as white/cream makes me look huge and if you have a little bit of bulge can go wrong...I don't suppose the cream halter is still available is it?
> 
> lv have you rcd your anthracite one yet?



Lilmissb : The cream halter is stunning.. ! Preston told me that he still have them


----------



## MASEML

Shopalicious - Really? how much? Last I heard they were 40% off


----------



## dreamdoll

lilflobowl said:


> hey girls; do you think the strapless ombre dress can be dressed down like this:
> polyvore.com/cgi/img-set/BQcDAAAAAwoDanBnAAAABC5vdXQKFkJEemdRLWJ0M1JHalZwdi16LVJIamcAAAACaWQKAWUAAAAEc2l6ZQ.jpg
> the intention would be to wear the tank top underneath the dress & to wear the blazer open...


 

Ooh this is nice   but without the tank top!


----------



## dreamdoll

lvpiggy said:


> look! it's *laurayuki*!!! well, faceless laurayuki but still, you get the idea  (i didn't know if she'd be OK w/me posting the pic so i figured better safe than sorry! )


 

Wow you ladies look stunning!! And I love the cream halter and triclos!!


----------



## lilflobowl

ohoh! the enabler is here!!!


----------



## Shopalicious

Lilflobowl : Contact Preston for the dresses  !!


----------



## lilflobowl

^^cannot la!!!!!! i've already asked him for 3 & that's really breaking my shopping ban!!!!


----------



## Shopalicious

Lilflobowl: Argh.. I hate bans.. !! Is ok .. I am sure u will see something u like in the future !! ^^


----------



## tresjoliex

I NEED that dress now. Wow, so gorgeous!


----------



## lilflobowl

& then my bank account will be like this: :tumbleweed:


----------



## Shopalicious

tresjoliex said:


> I NEED that dress now. Wow, so gorgeous!



Hi I am pretty sure Preston can locate one for u !!  Try emailing him !!


----------



## tresjoliex

Anyone know the price of it?

Another question...are these the same dresses? Or are they the same style but different lengths? I see a lot of the same HL but someones is always longer than another.
http://www.heatworld.com/img/upload/500x400/1000048858.jpg


----------



## tresjoliex

Oh, and who is Preston? (probably sound like a total dummy)


----------



## Shopalicious

tresjoliex said:


> Oh, and who is Preston? (probably sound like a total dummy)



Preston is a HL SA of many TPFer here ... His email address is: preston@luciomontana.com

I am sure he can help u out.. !!


----------



## lilflobowl

same dress but the hem was probably shortened!



tresjoliex said:


> Anyone know the price of it?
> 
> Another question...are these the same dresses? Or are they the same style but different lengths? I see a lot of the same HL but someones is always longer than another.
> http://www.heatworld.com/img/upload/500x400/1000048858.jpg


----------



## more_CHOOS

catalyst81 said:


> this is grogy!!! where is this from? and only 427??


 
Gilt, but it's gone now...


----------



## lvpiggy

MASEML said:


> I'll post bday pics as soon as I can
> 
> 
> *lvpiggy* - are those the balenciagas that look my chanels? nice!


 
yes!!!   don't they look like they're from the same family?


----------



## lvpiggy

lilflobowl said:


> ohoh! the enabler is here!!!


 
hehe . . . i think you'll find it highly difficult to avoid enablers in this thread!


----------



## lvpiggy

lilmissb said:


> I noted the triclos! I can't decide whether to get wine or black....lilflo, I've always wanted that creamhalter ever since I saw it on Rachel Bilson but I don't know if it'd be ok as white/cream makes me look huge and if you have a little bit of bulge can go wrong...I don't suppose the cream halter is still available is it?
> 
> lv have you rcd your anthracite one yet?


 
*lilmissb*, i guess you missed it many many posts ago in the thread, i mentioned i cancelled the order for the anthracite one, as i was concerned that it would squash down my chest area due to the placement of the halter straps . . . plus the colour was too similar to the ash for my taste, i like to have a good variety of items, KWIM?


----------



## arireyes

Glad you had fun!  I would freak if I ripped one of my dresses though.


----------



## laurayuki

LOL i love the heart I think it looks better with the heart anyway HAHA
but i don't mind. i already show my face in my avatar 

It was fun!!  we should do it again sometime



lvpiggy said:


> look! it's *laurayuki*!!! well, faceless laurayuki but still, you get the idea  (i didn't know if she'd be OK w/me posting the pic so i figured better safe than sorry! )


----------



## pinkmitsy4

You ladies look amazing!!




laurayuki said:


> LOL i love the heart I think it looks better with the heart anyway HAHA
> but i don't mind. i already show my face in my avatar
> 
> It was fun!!  we should do it again sometime


----------



## Marisa783

tresjoliex said:


> This isn't Herve. If you look at a bigger picture, it's not the bandage material.


 

I'm pretty sure that dress is from Marciano.


----------



## luxlover

Laurayuki and LVpiggy both look super gorgeous. Laurayuki, is seriously making me consider trying on the beige dress again...


----------



## HerveLegerSA

laurayuki said:


> LOL i love the heart I think it looks better with the heart anyway HAHA
> but i don't mind. i already show my face in my avatar
> 
> It was fun!!  we should do it again sometime


Laurayuki, you look stunning in that halter cream dress.......lypiggy u too.


----------



## foxycleopatra

lvpiggy said:


> look! it's *laurayuki*!!! well, faceless laurayuki but still, you get the idea   (i didn't know if she'd be OK w/me posting the pic so i figured better safe than sorry! )



Fabulosity x 2!  I adore those Balenciaga runway pumps   BTW, Miss V, please tell me you're a 36 in those?  I'm pretty sure we have the same shoe size and I've got a pair coming my way in the runway black/white version (will go stalk the Barneys Warehouse Sale next month for the grey/green/black version).....hopefully the 36 will fit.


----------



## Maryanne007

Everyone looks so fab in their HLs! 

So I need some help again.. I never ended up wearing this, and now I am hoping to wear it for valentine's day.  but I think it is slightly too revealing for dinner at a nice restaurant.  What can I cover it up with?  I was thinking maybe a red cashmere cardigan or something along those lines.  Any suggestions?   Thanks!!




Maryanne007 said:


> Hi Ladies, I need some help. Is this too risque? I don't know where I could wear this too? Would it be ok for new years? I bought it a few months ago, but feel a bit self-conscious in it, so its been sitting in my closet. And after new years, when would I possibly wear this again? Thanks for your help!


----------



## ajc405

Maryanne007 said:


> Everyone looks so fab in their HLs!
> 
> So I need some help again.. I never ended up wearing this, and now I am hoping to wear it for valentine's day.  but I think it is slightly too revealing for dinner at a nice restaurant.  What can I cover it up with?  I was thinking maybe a red cashmere cardigan or something along those lines.  Any suggestions?   Thanks!!



i love it, i think something to cover up would be nice .. i know some celebrity wore their herve with a leather jacket and it looked really cool


----------



## lilmissb

Wow girls, so much!

Aaahhhh, thanks* lv*, wasn't sure about whether I missed something. Obviously I did.
*
MASEML* glad you fixed your dress!

Maryanne I would suggest a shawl or a shrug.


----------



## gemibebe

Great that so many are supporting the idea of a subforum!  *Lux*, many thanks for contacting Vlad to realize it! Hopefully we'll get our subforum very soon...

*MASEML,* a belated Happy Birthday!  Glad that you had fun and now pics please!

*lv* and *laura*, you both look amazing!  HL+CL is really a killer combo!  Though the heart is definitely cute, can we now see the complete picture?


----------



## lvpiggy

gemibebe said:


> Great that so many are supporting the idea of a subforum!  *Lux*, many thanks for contacting Vlad to realize it! Hopefully we'll get our subforum very soon...
> 
> *MASEML,* a belated Happy Birthday! Glad that you had fun and now pics please!
> 
> *lv* and *laura*, you both look amazing! HL+CL is really a killer combo! Though the heart is definitely cute, can we now see the complete picture?


 
as per your request! (^(oo)^)v


----------



## lvpiggy

laurayuki said:


> LOL i love the heart I think it looks better with the heart anyway HAHA
> but i don't mind. i already show my face in my avatar
> 
> It was fun!!  we should do it again sometime


 
indeed!  i was so excited to meet you!!  hehehe


----------



## lvpiggy

foxycleopatra said:


> Fabulosity x 2! I adore those Balenciaga runway pumps  BTW, Miss V, please tell me you're a 36 in those? I'm pretty sure we have the same shoe size and I've got a pair coming my way in the runway black/white version (will go stalk the Barneys Warehouse Sale next month for the grey/green/black version).....hopefully the 36 will fit.


 
i think you're good to go!


----------



## lvpiggy

luxlover said:


> hahaha I'm going to let Piggy reveal this one. All I will say is its gorgeous. She's in LA right now, so you ladies will have to wait until shes back for the reveal . hahaa I'm so evil...


 
speaking of older/forgotten posts . . . . 

it's like a reverse reveal, we're going from inside out


----------



## MASEML

laurayuki said:


> *MASEML* - HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!
> sorry i couldn't meet that day.. i'm still at work >.< sigh i hate this job..
> 
> 
> 
> are you having a fab party? i owe you a drink sometime!!




Laura, I missed this! No worries, I totally understand your life. I have a lot of friends that do what you do and in my profession, we work long hours too. 

I had a fab time last nt (let's just say the nt ended with a twirl on a pole inside of the bar). And that was only my first bday party. I still have an even larger one on saturday  I'll be sporting my new ash dress!!


----------



## javaboo

LV and Laura you guys look great! I'm liking the white dress except I'm not much of a white fan.

MASEML: Don't forget to take pictures! I hope you have a blast at your party saturday!

LV: You're so evil!


----------



## lvpiggy

javaboo said:


> LV and Laura you guys look great! I'm liking the white dress except I'm not much of a white fan.
> 
> MASEML: Don't forget to take pictures! I hope you have a blast at your party saturday!
> 
> LV: You're so evil!


 
me?  evil?


----------



## lvpiggy

everyone . . . i have a confession to make . . . recently, nothing has really been jumping out at me from herve leger since before the holidays . . . i'd actually begun to despair that perhaps there was a limit to the number of HL dresses one piggy could own after all . . . . 

but no longer!  i totally  this!  

WANT!  said the piggy! 









*preston!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  help pls (^(oo)^)v*


----------



## Lec8504

lvpiggy...pm you 

Or you can just answer here, where can i buy the nubra...nubra.com or nubra.net?  And do I just order true to size?  TIA!


----------



## laureenthemean

*lvpiggy* and *laurayuki*, you guys are both so gorgeous!

*lvpiggy*, can't wait to see you at the CL signing!


----------



## lilmissb

lvpiggy said:


> everyone . . . i have a confession to make . . . recently, nothing has really been jumping out at me from herve leger since before the holidays . . . i'd actually begun to despair that perhaps there was a limit to the number of HL dresses one piggy could own after all . . . .
> 
> but no longer! i totally  this!
> 
> WANT! said the piggy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *preston!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! help pls (^(oo)^)v*


 

I love this one! You're def breaking your no strapless thing now. Now show us the rest of your NM tag thingy!!! I love the embroidery....


----------



## superficial7878

i'm new to this thread, but i've been obsessing over HL bandage dresses lately.  you girls look so gorgeous in your dresses!  laurayuki, i was actually looking to buy the dress that you are wearing---I think it's the same one that Rachel Bilson wore.  does the dress run true to size?  i'm just wondering because I usually wear 00 or 0, and wasn't sure whether to go with an xs or xxs.  TIA!




lvpiggy said:


> look! it's *laurayuki*!!! well, faceless laurayuki but still, you get the idea   (i didn't know if she'd be OK w/me posting the pic so i figured better safe than sorry! )


----------



## laureenthemean

*lvpiggy*, is it a fur???


----------



## arireyes

Ash and Berry just got here!  Now I need to try them on.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yay, can't wait for pics!


----------



## corsie

So close to getting the raspberry dress. It will be my first HL but I am paranoid that it won't fit!  

I wear a 23 in jeans and generally fit into 0/00 tops with stretch but my boobs are huge - I wear a UK28G/30FF which is about a US 30DDD. This particular style seems pretty low-cut and it is also tight. Do you think an XXS is going to fit and will it give me quadra boob? 

Thanks ladies!


----------



## arireyes

Here are my berry and ash ladies!   I'm going to have to have the straps shortend just a lil though.  They sit too low.  Sorry my pic's are crappy.


----------



## caterpillar

corsie, I think you will get quadra boob. i wear a US 30D and most of the dresses either squished my boobs into an unflattering sausage shape (if it covered them well enough) or i got quadra boob. maybe it's because i wasn't wearing a bra when i tried them on... definitely try them on.


----------



## lilflobowl

arireyes> very nice!!!!! you look really good in both dresses!


----------



## lilmissb

*ari *you look fabulous!!!!


----------



## arireyes

Thanks ladies!  the straps are just too long.  I think that's because I'm lacking in the chest though.


----------



## dreamdoll

*lv* - the strapless is gorgeous!! and wow...i'm getting excited about the reveal! What a tease! More pics pls!! 

*arireyes* - you look amazing! I can't wait to get my berry dress!

*HL SA* - Mr. P, wondering if you got my email / texts? Thanks!!


----------



## x joie

Just curious, any ladies know the stock for the *raspberry dress* or the *ash dress *in *xs or small*? I'm going to call around tomorrow but it wouldn't hurt if someone could point the way to certain stores that have the dress still in stock!  Plus I'm super sick and sound like darth vader, so I'd rather not have to call all the HL stores in the US!  TIA.


----------



## may3545

You ladies all look gorgeous! I'm still waiting to see if there is an ash block dress still available in my size (waaah I waited too long), but I swung by to see Preston today to pick up my ash ombre and I'm sooo in love with it!

I then got the navy blue/purple aveline dress-- super classic. It's a looser fit so I feel much more comfy wearing it hehehe. Whenever I wear them, I'll post pics for sure!


----------



## x joie

may3545 said:


> You ladies all look gorgeous! I'm still waiting to see if there is an ash block dress still available in my size (waaah I waited too long), but I swung by to see Preston today to pick up my ash ombre and I'm sooo in love with it!
> 
> I then got the navy blue/purple aveline dress-- super classic. It's a looser fit so I feel much more comfy wearing it hehehe. Whenever I wear them, I'll post pics for sure!



Which one is the aveline dress? Ash ombre is gorgeous, great purchase!

I need to swing by and meet Preston soon! 

Did you happen to see any raspberry dresses on sale?


----------



## lilflobowl

i wonder if i would look as good in my dresses!
oh the stress!


----------



## x joie

*arireyes*: you look PHENOMENAL!!! if only I looked like that when I tried on the raspberry, I would've bought it at FULL PRICE! Nice purchases!


----------



## may3545

x joie said:


> Which one is the aveline dress? Ash ombre is gorgeous, great purchase!
> 
> I need to swing by and meet Preston soon!
> 
> Did you happen to see any raspberry dresses on sale?



I didn't see raspberry dresses on sale =(

The aveline in dark navy is this:


----------



## lilmissb

arireyes said:


> Thanks ladies! the straps are just too long. I think that's because I'm lacking in the chest though.


 
I'm only a small B cup and it's fine on me. You might have a finer frame than me though by the looks of you so that might be why. My lighter strap could do with a bit of shortening though.


----------



## x joie

*may3545: *Omg, GORGEOUS!!!! I love it!!! 

Aww I guess raspberry dresses will be hard to find at this point.. Thanks!


----------



## lilmissb

*may*, the aveline dress, did you take your normal HL size in it? You say it's looser, would you size down for it?


----------



## lilflobowl

grr..... I am impatiently waiting for a raspberry to come in for Mr. P to charge to me! raspberry raspberry... come to momma!! then I can get all 3 dresses sent to me pronto!


----------



## lvpiggy

this little piggy is a bit slow today!!

we're getting closer!


----------



## lilmissb

^And....??? So it's from NM and it's MK, what else piggy??


----------



## lilyelloworchid

arireyes said:


> Here are my berry and ash ladies!   I'm going to have to have the straps shortend just a lil though.  They sit too low.  Sorry my pic's are crappy.



You look fabulous in those HLs ari!  
I can't wait for Preston to get back to me on the Ash dress!  Looking at all the photos of you lovely ladies in it makes me want it oh so much more!!!


----------



## may3545

lilmissb said:


> *may*, the aveline dress, did you take your normal HL size in it? You say it's looser, would you size down for it?



I probably could have sized down, but I like how it's comfy and not at all hugging my body as closely as the others. I noticed it's lighter in material compared to the ash ombre.


----------



## lvpiggy

*laureen* guessed it right!!   furry furry!!


----------



## lvpiggy

^^this has been my DREAM purchase for even longer than i've wanted a birkin, if you can believe that!  it really was such a fabulous, fabulous shopping season


----------



## lvpiggy

and here's the modelling shot, naturally!


----------



## may3545

Here is a photo of ash ombre worn by Rachel Stevens and Kelly Brook:


----------



## caterpillar

lvpiggy you look awesome in that fur! so beautiful!


----------



## HerveLegerSA

arireyes said:


> Here are my berry and ash ladies!   I'm going to have to have the straps shortend just a lil though.  They sit too low.  Sorry my pic's are crappy.


*arireyes*, you look stunning in both dresses.  Good choice


----------



## HerveLegerSA

What can i say ladies? *May* looks amazing in the dark navy Aveline dress. The dress is so classic, and her body just looks so curvy and elegant.  Totally HOT.


----------



## may3545

arireyes, you are so beautiful in those dresses! I agree with Preston.... WOW!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Happy bleated birthday Maseml! love the fur LVpiggy!!! Aireyes, you rock both dresses! I am awaiting news on the ash dress from Preston. I just came back from Paris and picked up a pair of CLs, fingers crossed for the ash !!
Also a massive welcome to all the new HL lovers!!


----------



## Shopalicious

air : You are looking stunning in your HLs.... 
LV & Laura : what are stunning pair.. !! 

Everyone .. I got a news to share and I think only my dear TPFer will understand.. I got my parcel from Lux (Thanks for mailing them out for me) Someone has stole one of the dresses in it.. I am so sad and mad @ the same time.. Luckily we got insurance.. I am keeping my fingers cross so that I will have my money back  !!


----------



## dreamdoll

*shopalicious* - omg!!!! It's so terrible, sorry to hear this - who would do sucha thing!! Oh dear, I really hope you get compensated!! Which one did you lose??


----------



## dreamdoll

*LV* you look totally gorgeous as always!!  The jacket looks so lux!!




lvpiggy said:


> and here's the modelling shot, naturally!


----------



## lilflobowl

at the person who stole your dress

 to you, Shopalicious!


----------



## lilflobowl

LV> that fur coat looks amazing! I hope no crazy pro-PETA maniac comes up to you though!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

shopalicious that is really sad!! I hope it gets resolved, some people are awful!!!


----------



## Shopalicious

Thanks everyone !! 

It feel so much better talking to you gals !! 

Dreamdoll : Argh.. I lost the black sequins dress.. !!

 DBF thinks that it went missing cos may be is not meant to be and it might be bad luck .. he says that I should get something else to replace it.. what do u girls think ? Am I being too Superstitious ??


----------



## lilflobowl

in order to make sure that I have the perfect HL outfit I've done something bad (although it hasn't impacted my bank account yet)....

I just put myself on CL Paris' waitlist for the Nude VPs! (just 'cos they're so much cheaper there than US/here) Fingers crossed that they come in sooner than expected!!!


----------



## MASEML

lvpiggy said:


> and here's the modelling shot, naturally!



ooooh this is THE coat!! Congrats. Stunning!


----------



## MASEML

*SammyJoe*  Thanks for the bday wishes! The bday festivities plan on continuing through the weekend - starting with today's planned day drinking (I took today off). I love birthdays.

*Shopalicious* What??? OMG. How? Was the original seal ripped and resealed? This is terrible news. Do you think one of the customs/duty officials took it after seeing what the stated value of the package was?

Hmm...getting something different. No way! That dress was meant to be yours. Order it again but if it was a government official that stole your dress, I would probably find another way to have it delivered to you. Do you know visiting the US - either NY, SF, LA? That way your friend can pick up the dress and hand deliver it to you. 

I guess the 1st thing to know is how do you think it got stolen?


----------



## MASEML

Oh and arireyes - again, lookin' good!!! I had my straps shortened on the ash dress. Made a huge difference on me.


----------



## lilmissb

Shopalicious said:


> Everyone .. I got a news to share and I think only my dear TPFer will understand.. I got my parcel from Lux (Thanks for mailing them out for me) Someone has stole one of the dresses in it.. I am so sad and mad @ the same time.. Luckily we got insurance.. I am keeping my fingers cross so that I will have my money back  !!



OMG! WTF happened??? I can't believe it. How did they know what was in the package? I'm so mad about that!!!  and sad and the same time as you've waited forever for them... I hope you get your money back pronto so you can get yourself another one.


----------



## lilmissb

lilflobowl said:


> in order to make sure that I have the perfect HL outfit I've done something bad (although it hasn't impacted my bank account yet)....
> 
> I just put myself on CL Paris' waitlist for the Nude VPs! (just 'cos they're so much cheaper there than US/here) Fingers crossed that they come in sooner than expected!!!




How much are they in Paris? And shipping?


----------



## lilmissb

*lv*, you look fab in your FUR jacket!!! Congrats on your purchase....very couture.


----------



## Megadane

*Shopalicious-*I'm so sorry to hear someone stole your sequin dress, I really hope your insurance will cover the loss

*Piggy-*Your coat is stunning!

*Maseml*-Happy Birthday, have an extra cocktail for me.

Can I ask for some assistance? I just noticed my ash ombre went through on my c/c so it's enroute and I'm very excited!
But I really, really NEED a LBD, well a HL LBD!
I've gone to the HL site but oddly enough I can't really see what I'm looking for, but I know I've seen it them around!
I'd prefer a sale dress..well, my Visa would prefer a sale dress.
Any suggestions?
Thanks in advance! 
After seeing all of your gorgeous outfits I'm trying to locate a pair of black CL Prive in 70mm to complete my HL look


----------



## lilflobowl

it's EUR520 before VAT refunds! I'm not sure how much shipping is though.... but it sure beats SGD1400+!


----------



## lilflobowl

ah shucks. just found out Mr. P's still on the hunt for my raspberry..


----------



## MASEML

Megadyne - hmm... a black HL dress on sale is hard to find...the only ones I've seen out in the stores is the scoop neck w/ low back dress. Oh and I think I saw one on nordies online too. I think the scoop neck is less expensive than the other HLs (I believe it is $7xx)? 

I see that you are from Canada. Where in Canada? I'm originally from Toronto. Yay to Canadians in HLs! And yay! another reason to have that one extra cocktail! 



Megadane said:


> *Shopalicious-*I'm so sorry to hear someone stole your sequin dress, I really hope your insurance will cover the loss
> 
> *Piggy-*Your coat is stunning!
> 
> *Maseml*-Happy Birthday, have an extra cocktail for me.
> 
> Can I ask for some assistance? I just noticed my ash ombre went through on my c/c so it's enroute and I'm very excited!
> But I really, really NEED a LBD, well a HL LBD!
> I've gone to the HL site but oddly enough I can't really see what I'm looking for, but I know I've seen it them around!
> I'd prefer a sale dress..well, my Visa would prefer a sale dress.
> Any suggestions?
> Thanks in advance!
> After seeing all of your gorgeous outfits I'm trying to locate a pair of black CL Prive in 70mm to complete my HL look


----------



## MASEML

I got an email from BG introducing HL!!! I've never been more excited to open an email. BG didn't disappoint....

Must be the newest ombre dress. I want it.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Was just about to post this!  Yay, no tax!

*ari*, you look stunning in both!

*lvpiggy*, love the coat!  What kind of fur is it, sheared beaver?  I love how you got it monogrammed inside, too!


----------



## may3545

Megadene, there is a black sequin dress on sale from $1790 to around $1000 or something like that. It's halter-like, and I'm sure the gals here who have it can testify how gorgeous it was. I tried it on yesterday but decided to get the cap-sleeve aveline instead, as I found that a great dark neutral was something I'd wear than the sequin black halter dress (but it has a fantastic detailing in the back!). Email Preston of course =)


----------



## MASEML

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Was just about to post this!  Yay, no tax!
> 
> *ari*, you look stunning in both!
> 
> *lvpiggy*, love the coat!  What kind of fur is it, sheared beaver?  I love how you got it monogrammed inside, too!




laureen - Oh yeah. Because there's no BG in CA, no tax. Lucky girl!!!! Ofcourse I have to live in the only state and city that it's located in. Well at least tax would only be $70.


----------



## lilflobowl

that one shoulder ombre dress is really nice! It's nice to see the bandages being layered differently.


----------



## Shopalicious

lilmissb : I think mostly because I declare full value on the package  

Maseml : I don't know .. well I have to wait till the 30 days is over .. !! I am on a ban ... 

Everyone.. thank you so much .. i know u guys would understand how it feels.. i am still frustrated and sad at the same time..  !


----------



## MASEML

Shopalicious - does replacing a dress that you bought pre-cny count as shopping? I could argue that it doesn't.


----------



## javaboo

*shop*: That totally sucks! I hope you get your money back! Which carrier was it shipped with?

*lilmissb*: I got my nude CLs from Paris too. I was tired of waiting for them from the US. 

I'm still waiting for my ombre dress....


----------



## laureenthemean

Shopalicious said:


> air : You are looking stunning in your HLs....
> LV & Laura : what are stunning pair.. !!
> 
> Everyone .. I got a news to share and I think only my dear TPFer will understand.. I got my parcel from Lux (Thanks for mailing them out for me) Someone has stole one of the dresses in it.. I am so sad and mad @ the same time.. Luckily we got insurance.. I am keeping my fingers cross so that I will have my money back  !!



OMG, noooo!  Aw, that's so terrible!   I hope you get your money back!  The things people do!!


----------



## luxlover

MASEML said:


> *SammyJoe*  Thanks for the bday wishes! The bday festivities plan on continuing through the weekend - starting with today's planned day drinking (I took today off). I love birthdays.
> 
> *Shopalicious* What??? OMG. How? Was the original seal ripped and resealed? This is terrible news. Do you think one of the customs/duty officials took it after seeing what the stated value of the package was?
> 
> Hmm...getting something different. No way! That dress was meant to be yours. Order it again but if it was a government official that stole your dress, I would probably find another way to have it delivered to you. Do you know visiting the US - either NY, SF, LA? That way your friend can pick up the dress and hand deliver it to you.
> 
> I guess the 1st thing to know is how do you think it got stolen?




I am sooooo pissed off about this right now. Shopalicious and I shop together regularly {hehe shes been my shopping partner-in-crime in our college days =) }, and I am always helping her to locate things in the States, and then sending them to her in HK. I've sent pairs and pairs of Louboutin shoes to her, I've sent her other HL dresses, etc.. and we never had a problem because I've never declared full value on the packages before. I always just wrote "shoes" and just put them down as "$50, or something like that" and we never never had a problem.

This was the first time I've bought insurance for the package so I had to declare it up to full value. I bought insurance for this package because I was doing a big shipment to her and the total retail value was around 5,600 usd. The one time, we declared full value and bought insurance, someone steals from the package.

Shopalicious, told me that one of the corners was ripped and then retaped. The Black dress was the one on top, so it looks like they just stuck there hand in and pull out the first thing they could get.

Hopefully, the insurance claim will be settled fast and Shopalicious can still get the dress once her CNY ban is over. I was super excitied to see her model the black dress too since I know how much she likes it.


----------



## luxlover

lvpiggy said:


> and here's the modelling shot, naturally!




hehe you look fabulous as usual. I told you that this looked absolutely gorgeous on you the day we saw it at Neimans. Now that its tailored to fit you perfectly, you look even more glamorous and gorgeous in the jacket.


----------



## gemibebe

Thanks *lv* for posting the complete picture!  Again you both look amazing! Congrats on the fur coat!  You look totally elegant and stylish in it!  Oh yes, I  the black strapless dress you posted.  Seems that I need to save a lot for the SS09 season... Really wish our company could have given bonus earlier.

*arireyes*, you totally rock the dresses!  You have such a nice body!

OMG *Shopalicious*!  I feel sooooo sorry for you and I totally feel you! I really don't know why the postal services don't tighten the control of their staff.  I had similar experience last year: I returned a parcel to Marc by Marc Jacobs with goods worth almost $900 and it NEVER arrived!!!  Of course I claimed full value as well on the parcel.  After 4 months, now the local postal service finally initiate the compensation process.  I truly hope that you will get your money back soon and you can invest it in another HL dress!


----------



## gemibebe

Thanks *MASEML* for sharing the news on BG and OMG, they even have one of my fav dress from SS09!!!


----------



## may3545

Here are my action shots. Please forgive the mess behind me.

My first HL is this ombre mock turtleneck dress:










Next was my ash ombre:










And finally, the dark navy aveline:















Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Megadane

may3545 said:


> Here are my action shots. Please forgive the mess behind me.
> 
> My first HL is this ombre mock turtleneck dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next was my ash ombre:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, the dark navy aveline:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


 

Hmmm..at a loss for words??  Your HL's look stunning on you!  Holy moly.  You girls sure know how to rock Herve Leger!!


----------



## Megadane

may3545 said:


> Megadene, there is a black sequin dress on sale from $1790 to around $1000 or something like that. It's halter-like, and I'm sure the gals here who have it can testify how gorgeous it was. I tried it on yesterday but decided to get the cap-sleeve aveline instead, as I found that a great dark neutral was something I'd wear than the sequin black halter dress (but it has a fantastic detailing in the back!). Email Preston of course =)


 
Thanks May3545!  I am not certain the halter style would be flattering on me..I am leaning more toward a tank or aveline style..I wish I could wear them all!


----------



## arireyes

May , I love them all!!!  They look great!


----------



## may3545

Megadane said:


> Thanks May3545!  I am not certain the halter style would be flattering on me..I am leaning more toward a tank or aveline style..I wish I could wear them all!



Hahhaa I know... Preston... maybe you can offer rental service for the people who want to save.... like me! LOL. I promise to keep them clean


----------



## lilmissb

lilflobowl said:


> it's EUR520 before VAT refunds! I'm not sure how much shipping is though.... but it sure beats SGD1400+!



Did they give you an estimate on shipping at all? I know to get the US to send here it's US$100.


----------



## lilmissb

*May* you look stunning!

*shop & lux*, I can't believe the first time you do it someone steals...no words can describe! You better watch out from now on cos if it's someone from the PO then they'll keep an eye on ALL you packages that you send. That's so sad that someone would do that!


----------



## lilmissb

Anyone have a simple black tank like this listing? I'm looking for somethinglike this but think maybe XS is too smal???

http://cgi.ebay.com/HERVE-LEGER-CLA...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## lilflobowl

lilmissb> i didn't ask but the last time i had something shipped from Paris it was EUR45 with insurance so that's my estimate


----------



## lilmissb

Hmmm, thanks *lilflo!* That's not too bad. It's AU$120-ish which is better than than US$100!


----------



## dreamdoll

Terrible, I still can't believe people would do something so terrible!! I think it's highly likely they saw the full value declared and stuck their hand into the package!!

*Shopalicious* - It's good you have insurance to claim from!!


----------



## dreamdoll

lilflobowl said:


> it's EUR520 before VAT refunds! I'm not sure how much shipping is though.... but it sure beats SGD1400+!


 
Yay!! get the nude VPs...


----------



## lilflobowl

let me think... now who was the chief enabler for the VPs?


----------



## javaboo

They charged people who brought them 50 euros to ship Internationally (US & Canada) so it should be about the same for you *lilmissb*. The total actually comes out to be about 540 euros??? after VAT. I can't remember but something like that... some of them require you do a bank wire and stuff like that.


----------



## dreamdoll

lilflobowl said:


> let me think... now who was the chief enabler for the VPs?


 
Moi yours truly


----------



## lilflobowl

javaboo> that's good news for me! it works out to be a really good deal for me!


----------



## dreamdoll

*lilmissb* - the dress you wanted #42 is on sale!!!


----------



## tresjoliex

How much is the ashe ombre?


----------



## lilflobowl

it's USD1590 - 60% so about USD636 before taxes.


----------



## Lec8504

check your e-mails!  preston just sent out new dresses that went on sale...omg #42....i think i must have that...

the following dresses are on sale now: 16, 19, 22, 24, 26, 27, 29, 30,  33, 38, 42, 46, 47, 48


----------



## lilflobowl

yea, but I just checked with him.. only #38 is on 40%, not 60%.


----------



## ahleah712

Omg....I want 38, 42, and 46...But Preston said that 38 is only 40% off


----------



## ahleah712

lilflobowl said:


> yea, but I just checked with him.. only #38 is on 40%, not 60%.



Don't you think that's a little misleading when the title said 60% off?


----------



## lilflobowl

Yea, but he was in the middle of eating dinner when he sent it out so I guess he accidentally added that one in!

But heck, if #38 was on 60% sale I would definitely have grabbed it without second thought.


----------



## ahleah712

^ same here....I would text him my cc info right then and there...hahaha lol


----------



## lvpiggy

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Was just about to post this! Yay, no tax!
> 
> *ari*, you look stunning in both!
> 
> *lvpiggy*, love the coat! What kind of fur is it, sheared beaver? I love how you got it monogrammed inside, too!


 
even better!  sheared female ranch mink


----------



## lvpiggy

lilflobowl said:


> let me think... now who was the chief enabler for the VPs?


 
nude VPs are the best!  i was soooooo tempted to get a third pair @ the meet when we were in the madison store, but a number of the subforum gals talked me down from that particular ledge


----------



## lvpiggy

yeyyyy preston said this little piggy's gettin a new dress!! 



lvpiggy said:


> everyone . . . i have a confession to make . . . recently, nothing has really been jumping out at me from herve leger since before the holidays . . . i'd actually begun to despair that perhaps there was a limit to the number of HL dresses one piggy could own after all . . . .
> 
> but no longer! i totally  this!
> 
> WANT! said the piggy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *preston!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! help pls (^(oo)^)v*


----------



## dreamdoll

I agree, #38 on 60% is a definite go!


----------



## lvpiggy

Shopalicious said:


> air : You are looking stunning in your HLs....
> LV & Laura : what are stunning pair.. !!
> 
> Everyone .. I got a news to share and I think only my dear TPFer will understand.. I got my parcel from Lux (Thanks for mailing them out for me) Someone has stole one of the dresses in it.. I am so sad and mad @ the same time.. Luckily we got insurance.. I am keeping my fingers cross so that I will have my money back  !!


 
i will find them and stab them in the eye with a chopstick.


----------



## lilflobowl

^^ ahhhh! now i wish it wouldn't take 2 months to arrive!!


----------



## lilflobowl

does anybody know if #38 runs big, true to size or requires sizing up?


----------



## ahleah712

lvpiggy said:


> yeyyyy preston said this little piggy's gettin a new dress!!



Nice!!!!


----------



## dreamdoll

lvpiggy said:


> yeyyyy preston said this little piggy's gettin a new dress!!


 
Congrats! Will wait for your modelling pics!


----------



## javaboo

lilflobowl said:


> does anybody know if #38 runs big, true to size or requires sizing up?



I think it runs TTS or large but you should ask P to confirm.


----------



## lilflobowl

sad & tragic news to all those who have been waiting for the strapless ombre, ash & raspberry dresses...

Mr. P can't look into more requests... as it is those that are currently in the waitlist may not be able to get those dresses!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilmissb

javaboo said:


> They charged people who brought them 50 euros to ship Internationally (US & Canada) so it should be about the same for you *lilmissb*. The total actually comes out to be about 540 euros??? after VAT. I can't remember but something like that... some of them require you do a bank wire and stuff like that.



Thanks java! Still cheaper than US pricing. Have VP's jumped in price in the US or what?

-------------------------------------------------------------------


lilflobowl said:


> Yea, but he was in the middle of eating dinner when he sent it out so I guess he accidentally added that one in!
> 
> But heck, if #38 was on 60% sale I would definitely have grabbed it without second thought.



Awww, 38 isn't 60%, dammit! That would have made it $380!!! But good news my 42 is on sale...do you guys prefer it in the lilac blush or black?

--------------------------------------------------------------------


lvpiggy said:


> yeyyyy preston said this little piggy's gettin a new dress!!



YAY!!! HIP HIP HOORAY!!!!


----------



## dreamdoll

*lilmissb* - definitely in the lilac! Although black would be so wearable...


----------



## dreamdoll

ooh! did #42 come in black at all?


----------



## lilmissb

^Yeah it did. I'm tossing up cos I love the style whether to get it in black cos I LOVE LOVE LOVE this style and it could double as my LBD. I haven't really seen anything else in black that I really love like this one.


----------



## dreamdoll

That's v true. I think it's a great idea! I love that this style has a deep V in front! And a LBD could be really sexy too!


----------



## Megadane

A fellow Canadian, eh? I live in London but am originally from Prince Edward Island I will hop over to Nordies online and check out that dress..thanks for the tip! Preston mentioned a black strapless on sale but I'm trying to figure out which one it is.
He is just so helpful..I can see another purchase in the very near future! 
How long did you live in the T dot? Funny, I have yet to see an HL in London..




MASEML said:


> Megadyne - hmm... a black HL dress on sale is hard to find...the only ones I've seen out in the stores is the scoop neck w/ low back dress. Oh and I think I saw one on nordies online too. I think the scoop neck is less expensive than the other HLs (I believe it is $7xx)?
> 
> I see that you are from Canada. Where in Canada? I'm originally from Toronto. Yay to Canadians in HLs! And yay! another reason to have that one extra cocktail!


----------



## Megadane

dreamdoll said:


> ooh! did #42 come in black at all?


 
Oh my..I just asked Preston the very same question!!  If it does, and it's on sale, me thinks I will be texting P very shortly


----------



## javaboo

*lilmissb*: I think the vps might have increased a little. Well it really depends which style because I think the seasonal ones might be priced higher than the classics. As for the dress I would go with the blush because there will always be more black dresses coming out but probably not this exact blush color in a style you like.


----------



## lilmissb

Hmmm...right, so much to consider....does anyone know where the modelling pics of the lilac blush dress of MASEML's??? I went back to pg 130 and nothing!!!


----------



## Megadane

Ahhh..just to re-iterate, an HL subforum would be so very helpful


----------



## javaboo

*lilmissb*: You were 15 pages off....its on page 115! Here is the link:
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/herve-leger-3-a-303845-115.html#post9371975

Mr.P said that this dress runs TTS, no need to size up or down!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks java!!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Hmm...is it just me or does there seem to be a big diff in the colour online and IRL? I love the colour on the website as it looks really rich. IRL it looks a bit pale???

Or am I being too picky?


----------



## MASEML

Hey Lilmiss - yes, I'd agree with that statement. IRL it is more pale than online. Still a pretty color though.

Did I read that it comes in black too?


----------



## lilmissb

Yeah. I'm considering getting it in black instead....I don't do well in pale colours. I still love the colour though. But I love the blue/mauve tone online better. I need bold, stronger colours otherwise I looked washed out.


----------



## MASEML

Ooooh I want it in black too b/c I don't have a HL LBD. Did Preston tell you how much it is?


----------



## MASEML

Lilmissb - Preston just emailed me to say that it is not on sale in black.


----------



## lilmissb

Drats! I was hoping...I wonder when it came out though. Was it last season or is it this coming season or holiday??


----------



## lilflobowl

if you're referring to #42 it's USD420! & Preston sent me a picture of #42 in lilac & it's much more outstanding as compared to on the HL site


----------



## Megadane

MASEML said:


> Ooooh I want it in black too b/c I don't have a HL LBD. Did Preston tell you how much it is?


 
I'm anxiously awaiting the answer to this question too..


----------



## MASEML

Lilflobowl - really? Can you post the picture he sent you?


----------



## lilmissb

*lilflo*, can you pm the pic at all?? Or post?


----------



## MASEML

Maybe it is just me then? In my opinion the dress is more pale than online. In my pic, I was in the sunlight so maybe that wasn't the right lighting?


----------



## lilflobowl

aiyah... i'm not home right now & will only be able to do it later tonight. why don't you girls PM me your email addresses & i can send it over when I'm back home?

oh, & IMHO the model didn't do much justice to the dress!


----------



## lilflobowl

& another question to ask; if I can't get Raspberry I'm considering either #38 or #42... my concerns for each one would be i'd look fat in #38 since it's cream, or that I don't really suit lilac for #42.


----------



## MASEML

lilflobowl - #38 comes in other colors if you don't want cream. 
It also comes in a grey w/ black halter and violet w/ black halter


----------



## MASEML

I really like #43 but it's not on sale?!


----------



## lilmissb

Yes it is! I think it's at 40%. It went on sale in the original lot. They also have silver and pink in that.


----------



## MASEML

Really? Didn't know that....but 40% isn't that good. I have #46 on hold right now. I've been waiting for that one to go on sale. IRL it is a really dark purple/plum.


----------



## lilflobowl

yea... i know about the other colours but I kind of like cream the best! the thought of an obvious bow behind me kinda makes me scared that some weird dude off the street might try to make a lame attempt of "untying" the bow!


----------



## lilflobowl

I like #46 too! aughhhh! all these choices!


----------



## lilmissb

I'm lucky, I don't like 46!!! I keep seeing LiLo in it!!!


----------



## lilflobowl

how how? should i consider? i'm like nearly giving up on raspberry


----------



## lilmissb

^You already had the order in for the raspberry one didn't you?


----------



## lilflobowl

i do... but Preston said not to keep my hopes up


----------



## lilmissb

Awww* lilflo*! Maybe one will pop up on evilbay at a good price?? What size did you need again?


----------



## lilflobowl

Well... I think I fit an S, according to Preston at least. There's one on evilbay now but it's so expensive!!!!


----------



## lilmissb

I know.   If I find anything I'll let you know! Maybe what you should do is have a back up dress...???


----------



## javaboo

MASEML said:


> I really like #43 but it's not on sale?!



This might be 60% off now, you should double check.


----------



## MASEML

Java, Lilmissb - have you seen #43 IRL? Tried it on? Does any one own it? Is it pale?


----------



## lilmissb

MASEML, gemibebe I think tried it on. PM her or maybe she'll respond here. It's quite pretty IRL. This is a picture she sent me of the dress. I think she may have posted it here.


----------



## dreamdoll

Aww Mr. P said black in #42 is not on sale...


----------



## MASEML

lilmissb said:


> MASEML, gemibebe I think tried it on. PM her or maybe she'll respond here. It's quite pretty IRL. This is a picture she sent me of the dress. I think she may have posted it here.



Lilmissb - Oooh I'll need to get her opinion. I've heard it is really short. It's now 60% off. 
Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## MASEML

Do you think #43 is too short? I called the boutique and they said that it is made 3 bandages shorter than the Spring collection. It's a mini dress.


----------



## Shopalicious

Wow.. this thread is moving fast .. we really need a subforum  

Maseml : I think u should go into the store to try it on before deciding.. it might looks different among person.. I think the length look alright on the model..

lilflobowl: I love the bow dress in cream the best.. is the classiest color out of the others in my opinion.. !! Is really nice.. !!


----------



## arireyes

MASEML said:


> Do you think #43 is too short? I called the boutique and they said that it is made 3 bandages shorter than the Spring collection. It's a mini dress.


Is 43 the same length as this one?  THis one is a mini , I have it and don't find it to be too short at all, looks much shorter on the model.  I love the 43 dress too.
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1233417822321&ev19=1:6


----------



## lvpiggy

omg!  i missed so much!  egads!  

wore my pink strapless ombre out clubbing . . . . have now concluded it desperately (like, really really desperately) needs some surgery to add straps.  omg!  it was on a determined migration southward!!

hat stolen from my friend


----------



## Shopalicious

*lilmissb:* I know the nerve of some people.. I couldn't believe it.. luckily I ran into some really nice postman @ the HK post office.. I hope that my money will come back to me soon !! 


*LVPiggy:* Haaa.. u are so funny.. but I would definitely always have my chopsticks in my purse

*Lux* : My Dear.. thank you so much for mailing the things out and having to go through with all these trouble with me.. you surely are my partner in crime.. I am still so mad .. couldn't believe the nerves of some people.. I am still debating whether .. I should get the black dress.. !!! Oh well.. I guess I will let fate decide.. Argh.. I couldn't believe this is only day 7 of the ban.. ..  and  I am already eyeing on some dresses... !!


----------



## Shopalicious

lvpiggy said:


> omg!  i missed so much!  egads!
> 
> wore my pink strapless ombre out clubbing . . . . have now concluded it desperately (like, really really desperately) needs some surgery to add straps.  omg!  it was on a determined migration southward!!
> 
> hat stolen from my friend



That sux.. can Preston do something to help .. with adding straps on .. or are u bringing the dress to a tailor .. ?

Oh BTW .. you look Gorgeous.. .!!


----------



## MASEML

arireyes - I actually think #43 is one bandage longer than the dress from saks. I was also thinking that it is the same length as the lilac blush (#42), which isn't that short on me.

shopalicious - i can't try it on b/c my local boutique sold out of it. I had to call a different store. It's so pretty. 

lvpiggy - have you tried on #43? the pale pink dress?


----------



## lvpiggy

Shopalicious said:


> That sux.. can Preston do something to help .. with adding straps on .. or are u brining the dress to a tailor .. ?


 
i'm gonna take it to the same place that did the alterations for my NYE dress, shouldn't be too difficult . . . i'll prob. do like a halter style strap or something


----------



## Shopalicious

Maseml : I am sure someone could help u out.. !! Why don't you email Preston and asked him to measure the length of the dress ??


----------



## Shopalicious

lvpiggy said:


> i'm gonna take it to the same place that did the alterations for my NYE dress, shouldn't be too difficult . . . i'll prob. do like a halter style strap or something



Do they have a matching strap ?? or u are going to take one off from the dress then sew it on..


----------



## lvpiggy

MASEML said:


> arireyes - I bet it is as short as that one, which isn't that short? I was also thinking that it is the same length as the lilac blush (#42), which isn't that short on me.
> 
> shopalicious - i can't try it on b/c my local boutique sold out of it. I had to call a different store. It's so pretty.
> 
> lvpiggy - have you tried on #43? the pale pink dress?


 
no luck, sorry hon . . . although i did try on a black tube that preston said was a mini dress . . . . and i was like "uhhhh preston, are u sure this is not a top?!?" ush:  i'm still not fully convinced . . . besides, even my strapless ombre in the above pic migrates up my thighs when i walk, i keep having to tug it down, so i can only imagine what a mini would be like . . .


----------



## lvpiggy

Shopalicious said:


> Do they have a matching strap ?? or u are going to take one off from the dress then sew it on..


 
no matching strap, but i'm thinking since it's ombre, i can probably get away with stealing a bandage from the raspberry dress to use as a strap . . . i don't want to take it from the ombre, b/c that one's already pretty short on me, whereas the raspberry one hits me at just above the knee


----------



## Shopalicious

lvpiggy said:


> no matching strap, but i'm thinking since it's ombre, i can probably get away with stealing a bandage from the raspberry dress to use as a strap . . . i don't want to take it from the ombre, b/c that one's already pretty short on me, whereas the raspberry one hits me at just above the knee



thats a bright idea.. !! Looking forward to see how it looks after alternation !!


----------



## dreamdoll

*LV *you look gorgeous! 
Hmm I wonder if anywhere still has this in a S?




lvpiggy said:


> omg! i missed so much! egads!
> 
> wore my pink strapless ombre out clubbing . . . . have now concluded it desperately (like, really really desperately) needs some surgery to add straps. omg! it was on a determined migration southward!!
> 
> hat stolen from my friend


----------



## dreamdoll

lilmissb said:


> MASEML, gemibebe I think tried it on. PM her or maybe she'll respond here. It's quite pretty IRL. This is a picture she sent me of the dress. I think she may have posted it here.


 
Wow this looks pretty short - does it look like its the same length as #42?


----------



## MASEML

I think so? I just ordered it so we'll see...


----------



## laureenthemean

*lvpiggy*, that dress is gorgeous on you!  I wish you'd stop posting modeling pics of it b/c they make me want it, even though I know there would be sagging...


----------



## luxlover

lvpiggy said:


> omg!  i missed so much!  egads!
> 
> wore my pink strapless ombre out clubbing . . . . have now concluded it desperately (like, really really desperately) needs some surgery to add straps.  omg!  it was on a determined migration southward!!
> 
> hat stolen from my friend



oh so this is what you ended up wearing last night. very good choice, you look hot.

though, now you know why i dont do strapless. I cant deal with the slipage issue, it makes me paranoid all the time and i'm constantly pulling on my dress....not good >_<.


----------



## lilyelloworchid

*lv* - you look stunning in that dress!  Love it!

I am soooo excited!  I just spoke to Preston and he thinks he find an Ash #5 dress in my size so I might just be scoring my first (and what won't be my last from what I keep reading here!) HL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

P suggested getting that gorgeous jacket as well but I'm a little nervous about that since I'm barely 5'0 and I think it might be a bit overwhelming on me.


----------



## MASEML

lilyelloworchid said:


> *lv* - you look stunning in that dress!  Love it!
> 
> I am soooo excited!  I just spoke to Preston and he thinks he find an Ash #5 dress in my size so I might just be scoring my first (and what won't be my last from what I keep reading here!) HL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> P suggested getting that gorgeous jacket as well but I'm a little nervous about that since I'm barely 5'0 and I think it might be a bit overwhelming on me.



lilyelloworchid - the ash #5 is stunning. I think the majority of us own that one. Congrats. Please post modeling pics! Welcome to the world of HL


----------



## javaboo

MASEML said:


> Java, Lilmissb - have you seen #43 IRL? Tried it on? Does any one own it? Is it pale?



I think its similar to pink HL that Hayden P wore.

LV: You look fab! I can't wait to see your new additions!


----------



## MASEML

So I've done a bad thing - I ordered #43 and #46....


----------



## lilyelloworchid

^^ Thanks, MASEML!  I'm definitely behind on the HL wagon so I have some catching up to do!  :shame:  

I absolutely love love love the ash dress!  
I only hope I look nearly as good in it as you lovely ladies do!


----------



## javaboo

Heehee... cant wait to see them!


----------



## lilyelloworchid

YAY MASEML!  I can't wait to see you in them!  I didn't even realize that #43 was on sale!  What color is it?


----------



## lilflobowl

MASEML! OH MY!!!!!


----------



## MASEML

The color for #43 is azalea. It's a really pretty color. On pg 165,* lilmissb* posted a pic of the dress. 

Preston said that the dress will look great on heavy chested women (which isn't me) but I'll just get the straps shortened so that it is tighter up top. The color is soooo pretty. It's 60% off now.  yay!!


----------



## lilflobowl

I'm sure you'll do more justice to the dress than the model did 'cos she's a stick!


----------



## may3545

I just got the 27, 46, and am still waiting for my #5 ash block to come in-- And Preston, if you read this, I am NOT BUYING ANYMORE for a long time until I have worn each of these dresses out at least once! This is my HL testament! I'll live vicariously through all you beautiful ladies in the meantime.

Well, unless a black classic one comes available on sale (ha! When pigs fly)... I may make amendments for it LOL.


----------



## dreamdoll

oh wow *Maseml*! show us pics when you get them!!


----------



## javaboo

I think after next month I'm pretty much done for Fall... now on to Resort & Spring!

Congrats on everyone's purchases! I can't wait to see all the modeling pictures.


----------



## MASEML

I've completely exhausted myself of the Fall collection...looking forward to Spring!


----------



## luxlover

MASEML said:


> I've completely exhausted myself of the Fall collection...looking forward to Spring!



haha i think I kinda know what you mean...it seems like i've bought most so much already this season...lol.


----------



## gemibebe

OMG, this thread is really moving lightning fast!  I can't even catch up now just after one day!  Subforum strongly needed!

*Maseml*, yes I did try on #43, it's a very cute dress and the color looks very elegant.  It's indeed a mini dress, however, depending on where you intend to wear it, you will then judge if it's too short on you.  For clubbing, I definitely think it's fine.  The length of the dress is more like the below style.  I've also attached my modeling pic for your reference (I'm about 5"4): 












*lv*, you look too cute!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Whoa ladies, you've tired me out from reading all the pages!!! 

*MASEML*, what happened to the ban??? Although I'm close to caving for #43...Argh...shoes and 2010...

*lv*, you look stylish as always! Love the hat!!! I vote you get to keep it. Oh, with the rasberry dress as halter, will that not be too dark for the top of the dress? I'm trying to visualise it. Could you maybe use a white strip? although not sure wher you could get that from...

I can't wait for modelling pics to come through. Congrats on your first HL in the popular ash colourblock *yelloworchid*!!!


----------



## shopgirl_aussie

has anyone found a dress in black yet???

my newest search...


----------



## olialm1

I sold my black strapless herve leger dress to pay for my credit card


----------



## lilmissb

^Oh no!!! I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## kara_n

This thread is huge! Sorry if these dresses have been mentioned before...but they are gorgeous....my favorites...I like the sleeves because I have broad shoulders etc

I wish they did more dresses with longer sleeves


----------



## kara_n

Oh I alsoo loove this one!


----------



## dreamdoll

*yelloworchid* - congrats on your first HL purchase! Ash colourblock is lovely, enjoy it!!

*kara_n* - ooh the off-shoulder one is pretty!


----------



## Megadane

may3545 said:


> I just got the 27, 46, and am still waiting for my #5 ash block to come in-- And Preston, if you read this, I am NOT BUYING ANYMORE for a long time until I have worn each of these dresses out at least once! This is my HL testament! I'll live vicariously through all you beautiful ladies in the meantime.
> 
> Well, unless a black classic one comes available on sale (ha! When pigs fly)... I may make amendments for it LOL.


 
Hi May I am considering #27..Preston just sent me front and back views today. How do you find it fits? I'm trying to wrap my head around how the back straps work, I am nowhere near a boutique to try one on and am trying to find some real life pictures! Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## lilflobowl

wahhhh! it seems like all the shopping bans are flying out of the window with Mr. P's latest email! 

I will watch you ladies go crazy


----------



## luxlover

MASEML said:


> One more....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 649626



i was going back through the thread and i love this dress. where did you get it maseml? is this from fall 2008?


----------



## lilflobowl

Megadane> #27 has leather sequins! the back straps aren't too complicated IMHO. the non-sequined straps wraps underneath your armpits while the sequined straps just go down the back and join with the dress.. judging from your pictures I don't think you will have a hard time with the straps!


----------



## lilflobowl

that's a very nice dress MASEML! the one that luxlover just reposted.


----------



## lilflobowl

btw, does anybody know if the black wool trousers with the bandage waist in #28 went on sale?


----------



## luxlover

lilflobowl said:


> btw, does anybody know if the black wool trousers with the bandage waist in #28 went on sale?



yes, the trousers are one sale for 60%.


----------



## lvpiggy

may3545 said:


> I just got the 27, 46, and am still waiting for my #5 ash block to come in-- And Preston, if you read this, I am NOT BUYING ANYMORE for a long time until I have worn each of these dresses out at least once! This is my HL testament! I'll live vicariously through all you beautiful ladies in the meantime.
> 
> Well, unless a black classic one comes available on sale (ha! When pigs fly)... I may make amendments for it LOL.


 
i just flew on wednesday . . . just fyi


----------



## lvpiggy

MASEML said:


> I've completely exhausted myself of the Fall collection...looking forward to Spring!


 
ITA !  bring on the spring collection!


----------



## lilmissb

lvpiggy said:


> i just flew on wednesday . . . just fyi




Hmmm...what do you mean by that....spill! Which one...


----------



## lilflobowl

luxlover> *GASP*  I need to exercise some self-restraint!


----------



## dreamdoll

lvpiggy said:


> i just flew on wednesday . . . just fyi


 
LV, more reveals coming?


----------



## MASEML

luxlover said:


> i was going back through the thread and i love this dress. where did you get it maseml? is this from fall 2008?



Hey lux, 

I actually think it is from Spring 2008. I got mine back in November. It is gorgeous on! I wore it last night and it went over very well with the public. I'm sure preston can find it for you 

Also - just got back from dinner and finally, someone noticed that I was wearing a HL!! but then again, he works in celebritydom so his role is to report what the latest fashion is and who is wearing what.


----------



## MASEML

lilmissb said:


> Whoa ladies, you've tired me out from reading all the pages!!!
> 
> *MASEML*, what happened to the ban??? Although I'm close to caving for #43...Argh...shoes and 2010...
> 
> *lv*, you look stylish as always! Love the hat!!! I vote you get to keep it. Oh, with the rasberry dress as halter, will that not be too dark for the top of the dress? I'm trying to visualise it. Could you maybe use a white strip? although not sure wher you could get that from...
> 
> I can't wait for modelling pics to come through. Congrats on your first HL in the popular ash colourblock *yelloworchid*!!!



i'm sorry lilmissb. I am very bad at shopping bans. But my theory is that I didn't really go shopping b/c I used to own #46 (but had to return it b/c it was too small and nordies sold out of the size up) and as for #43, I had planned to return stuff that I only "liked" so I merely exchanged my old stuff for #43. 

Did I break the ban? or did i just circumvent it?


----------



## MASEML

lilmissb - #43 is hot!


----------



## lilflobowl

ehhehehe... MASEML's justifying her broken ban!

So while you're at it are you going to get more?


----------



## lilmissb

So *MASEML*, where are you modeling pics??? I need to see what 43 looks like!!!  

You kinda circled it...I'll allow it this one time. You're lucky!!!


----------



## may3545

Megadane said:


> Hi May I am considering #27..Preston just sent me front and back views today. How do you find it fits? I'm trying to wrap my head around how the back straps work, I am nowhere near a boutique to try one on and am trying to find some real life pictures! Any help would be greatly appreciated!



It fits true to size and I feel comfortable wearing it. THe sequins aren't too extreme, as the big sequins are material with some small beads throughout. I did find my boobs being squashed, but I have teeny boobs as it is. No problems with the straps at all. I'll pick it up early next week and hopefully I'll post. For 60% off you can't beat that! You can always resell it I feel.


----------



## lilflobowl

I share the same philosophy as may! Get it first & decide what to do later... the bay always has willing buyers just in case you decide not to keep it.


----------



## lilmissb

*lux*, I promised I would post it....it's the pic Preston sent me of the dress to ompare with MASEML's modeling pic.


----------



## luxlover

lilmissb said:


> *lux*, I promised I would post it....it's the pic Preston sent me of the dress to ompare with MASEML's modeling pic.



thanks. the color looks like the color of the dress Maggiq Q is wearing http://www.maggie-q.net/espy.html 
to me. I think its very pretty. I think i'm going to get it .


----------



## lilflobowl

wahoo! so how many dresses does your HL collection comprise of now* lux*?


----------



## lilflobowl

maggie q looks really good in that dress & that colour!


----------



## dreamdoll

may3545 said:


> It fits true to size and I feel comfortable wearing it. THe sequins aren't too extreme, as the big sequins are material with some small beads throughout. I did find my boobs being squashed, but I have teeny boobs as it is. No problems with the straps at all. I'll pick it up early next week and hopefully I'll post. For 60% off you can't beat that! You can always resell it I feel.


 
Hey *may*, *meg* - I'm considering this as well...just wish I can see it up close first...hmmm


----------



## luxlover

lilflobowl said:


> wahoo! so how many dresses does your HL collection comprise of now* lux*?



hahaha i dont have that many.... Preston, is truly evil though haha. I'm suppose to be on my CNY ban and he tempts me with that insane email and all those sale dress...I ended up caving and getting 26, 33, and 42.


----------



## lilmissb

Hmm, love that colour on Maggie Q. Wish my hair was her colour! Maybe I should get 42..?? I don't know, so torn about it all...I would also like a shorter one. Do you know how hard it is to jump over little walls in the knee length ones???? LOL. Plus I have short legs that look longer if I'm wearing heels and a shorter skirt...hahaha


----------



## lilflobowl

whoaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! all hail Mr. P, King of Enabling!


----------



## dreamdoll

wow *lux* - congrats! share with us your modelling pics! I think #26 and #42 are gorgeous!!

btw ladies, was wondering...if the HL dresses keep stretching after each wear, after each dry-cleaning, will they shrink back in a sense?


----------



## dreamdoll

lilmissb said:


> Hmm, love that colour on Maggie Q. Wish my hair was her colour! Maybe I should get 42..?? I don't know, so torn about it all...I would also like a shorter one. Do you know how hard it is to jump over little walls in the knee length ones???? LOL. Plus I have short legs that look longer if I'm wearing heels and a shorter skirt...hahaha


 
the lilac is a beauty! I think you should get #42!!


----------



## lilmissb

^Hmmm....talk about enabling!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Hey does anyone remember if 39 is on sale? Apart from on Intermix


----------



## lilflobowl

*lilmissb*, you have no idea dreamdoll's enabling skills........


----------



## luxlover

dreamdoll said:


> the lilac is a beauty! I think you should get #42!!


hehehe yes, yes I agree... get 42! the color is super pretty and its a shorter dress so it'll be easier to walk around in .


----------



## dreamdoll

lol - good things are meant to be shared!


----------



## javaboo

*lilmissb*: I think it went on sale a while ago but I'm not sure.


----------



## lilmissb

Hahahaha!!! $420 is pretty good. Except my exchange rate has gone down heaps. AU$1 only buys about US63c!!!! Yikes. If only boutiques could accept Paypal...

Thanks java, I think it only went for 40% but they've probably sold out...just dreaming anyway!


----------



## lilflobowl

*dreamdoll*, does that mean you'll share your bank account with me!??


----------



## luxlover

lilmissb said:


> Hahahaha!!! $420 is pretty good. Except my exchange rate has gone down heaps. AU$1 only buys about US63c!!!! Yikes. If only boutiques could accept Paypal...
> 
> Thanks java, I think it only went for 40% but they've probably sold out...just dreaming anyway!



do you have a paypal debit card? the debit card can work like a credit card, so if you have that then you'll be able to use your paypal account in the boutiques.


----------



## lilmissb

Hmmm, I think that's only available to US residents...actually I wonder how you go about setting up a bank account in the US if you don't live there...anyone know? Could be useful for my trip in 2010!!


----------



## lilflobowl

I have no idea but wouldn't you need a social security number or something?


----------



## luxlover

you dont need a social security number to open an account. lots of people from outside of the US have US accounts. You just need to provide your passport, and some other paperwork/documentation. Its not a hard process, you just have to actually be in the States when you open the account. I dont believe you can open up an account online. So Lilmissb, you might have to wait until 2010, when you're here in the US to open up that account.


----------



## lilmissb

Dagnammit!!! I didn't realise it was that easy to open an account. Now which bank to open with? Which one will still be there in 2010???  ush:


----------



## dreamdoll

I had no idea it was that easy to open a US bank account as well! I could have opened one when I was there last year!


----------



## MASEML

You also need to provide a US address - I believe this is a must. The banks do a "KYC" (know your customer) so they'll do a background check on you before you can open an account with the bank. They do this to prevent anti-money laundering. I only know this b/c I have to take mandatory AML course through work every year.


----------



## MASEML

luxlover said:


> hahaha i dont have that many.... Preston, is truly evil though haha. I'm suppose to be on my CNY ban and he tempts me with that insane email and all those sale dress...I ended up caving and getting 26, 33, and 42.




ahem....#26? you failed to mention that previously.


----------



## Shopalicious

Maseml : Wow you look stunning in that navy dress.. !! It sure is a stunning piece .. !! 

Does anyone have modeling pics of #42???


----------



## dreamdoll

lilflobowl said:


> *dreamdoll*, does that mean you'll share your bank account with me!??


 
hmm that would be tough I'm afraid, more like I need sponsers


----------



## MASEML

Shopalicious said:


> Maseml : Wow you look stunning in that navy dress.. !! It sure is a stunning piece .. !!
> 
> Does anyone have modeling pics of #42???



Hey Shopalicious - check out pg 115. I think my modeling pic is posted there.


----------



## lilflobowl

*dreamdoll*, aw shucks!!!


----------



## dreamdoll

MASEML said:


> Hey Shopalicious - check out pg 115. I think my modeling pic is posted there.


 
*Maseml*, is #42 a normal fit - normal fabric, or stiff type like raspberry? TIA!!


----------



## Megadane

Ladies can I please take a LBD poll??
Which one should I add to my ash ombré order....#27, the classic black tank dress, or the black sequin dress (with the grey mid- section)??
Thanks, I love being enabled


----------



## dreamdoll

Megadane said:


> Ladies can I please take a LBD poll??
> Which one should I add to my ash ombré order....#27, the classic black tank dress, or the black sequin dress (with the grey mid- section)??
> Thanks, I love being enabled


 
It's #27 hands down for me!


----------



## 4LV

MASEML said:


> Hey Shopalicious - check out pg 115. I think my modeling pic is posted there.



Hi Maseml, Do you have a picture of the back of #42? is it covered or exposed in the back? TIA


----------



## MASEML

*megadyne*  which one is the black sequin dress with the grey midsection? which #? 

*dreamdoll* I think #42 is a little more snug (by an inch) than my other dresses in the same size. I think I could have sized up but didn't. But the dresses stretch out over time, so I just need to wear it around the house and I should be fine. It's a really pretty dress.


----------



## lilflobowl

*Megadane*, I actually like the black sequin dress with the grey mid-section!


----------



## MASEML

*4LV* - #42 has a low back. It exposes your back. I'd say that the height of the back of the dress is about 2 bandages from the waist.


----------



## dreamdoll

Thanks *Maseml*!! It's really a pretty colour!


----------



## lvpiggy

MASEML said:


> You also need to provide a US address - I believe this is a must. The banks do a "KYC" (know your customer) so they'll do a background check on you before you can open an account with the bank. They do this to prevent anti-money laundering. I only know this b/c I have to take mandatory AML course through work every year.


 
ahahaha i hate that course!  altho after the first year they don't make us go thru the materials anymore, just skip straight to the exam, thank goodness


----------



## MASEML

does anyone know whether the rose pink dress rihanna (and Katherine Heigl wore on the cover of Cosmo) is still around anywhere? It's from Spring 08. Prolly not right?


----------



## lvpiggy

i think when this thread hits 200, i'm going to print it all out and mail it to HL, along with my request for a lifetime discount 

goodnite everyone!  talk to u tomorro!


----------



## Sammyjoe

^^ You sure deserve it!!! I spoke to Preston yesterday, I have asked him for a few dresses, he is just awaiting stocks, he sounds like a really lovely guy!!!
Megadane, I am in London too, you can try on in Harrods and selfridges, they both have around 4 dresses in there, thats it.


----------



## girlfrommoscow

my its almost impossible to keep up with this thread lol))) We definately need a subforum  about everything Herve!! A thread with pics, a thread with comments...maybe one day Megs and Vlad will see our mighty obsession and give in to our greatest desires lol ))))
*lv* - i think you deserve a lifetime 50% disount for enabling us all....which you can occasionaly share with us lol, the discount i mean!))))
And ladies - you ALL totally Rock your HL!!


----------



## luxlover

haha yes, this thread is moving at a super fast rate. I PM Vlad and Megs already, but they still havent gotten back to me so we'll just have to wait and see right now.

which dress is the black sequin dress with the grey mid-section?? does anyone have a picture?


----------



## Megadane

MASEML said:


> *megadyne*  which one is the black sequin dress with the grey midsection? which #?
> 
> *dreamdoll* I think #42 is a little more snug (by an inch) than my other dresses in the same size. I think I could have sized up but didn't. But the dresses stretch out over time, so I just need to wear it around the house and I should be fine. It's a really pretty dress.



I'm not sure what number is, it's from the holiday collection.  I can't upload a pic from my Iphone but for reference there's one on Ebay if you search under 

'Herve Leger 'Black Sequin dress medium'.  p


----------



## Megadane

MASEML said:


> *megadyne*  which one is the black sequin dress with the grey midsection? which #?
> 
> *dreamdoll* I think #42 is a little more snug (by an inch) than my other dresses in the same size. I think I could have sized up but didn't. But the dresses stretch out over time, so I just need to wear it around the house and I should be fine. It's a really pretty dress.



Ok the Ebay ID is #140298177447 to get an idea of the black sequin...it's a hard choice between this and #27!!


----------



## girlfrommoscow

luxlover said:


> haha yes, this thread is moving at a super fast rate. I PM Vlad and Megs already, but they still havent gotten back to me so we'll just have to wait and see right now.
> 
> which dress is the black sequin dress with the grey mid-section?? does anyone have a picture?



I will keep my fingers crossed then!
I wish we had a thread with just pictures, so that we can just browse and enjoyand obviously encourage each other to get more HL


----------



## MASEML

*megadane* Def #27.


----------



## girlfrommoscow

By the way i was watching the original Herve Leger and was wondering if anyone knows about availability of those ones anywhere?? 
http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=Tg22FqABGRI

there are some really awesome vintage dresses i wouldnt mind getting my hands on


----------



## Megadane

Sammyjoe said:


> ^^ You sure deserve it!!! I spoke to Preston yesterday, I have asked him for a few dresses, he is just awaiting stocks, he sounds like a really lovely guy!!!
> Megadane, I am in London too, you can try on in Harrods and selfridges, they both have around 4 dresses in there, thats it.



Thanks everyone for your opinions!!  I'm actually on London, Ontario Canada


----------



## MASEML

oh hahaha Megadane. That is what I first thought but then for some reason, thought you were in the UK. Yeah definitely no stores that carry HL there!  I went to UWO.


----------



## HerveLegerSA

Once again.  You ladies rock..........This thread is growing so rapidly.  You girls are totally on fire.  Strong shopping stimulates the economy.  No more recession and no more depression. Yeah!!!!!


----------



## javaboo

*Megadane*: For now I think I like dress 27 more.


----------



## lilmissb

*MASEML*, so if I have to provide a US address (for banking) can it be anyone's or do I actually have to live there??


----------



## lilmissb

Oh and megadane, I LOVE #27. The problem is you probably need something like a basic tank too as 27 is a bit dressy to wear to the park!


----------



## HerveLegerSA

Disagreed with lilmissb.  there is not too dressy.  It is always not dressy enough.  LOL


----------



## Sammyjoe

Megadane, sorry I misunderstood, I understand you, it would be hard to find somewhere in Canada if it does not already have stockists. I think the ladies here provide great pics which shows how the dress fits etc.

Its going to be so funny when we have got everything from fall 08, we will all then move into spring/summer 09!! Watch out preston!!Lol!!


----------



## luxlover

Meg, definitely dress 27


----------



## lilmissb

^^^Hahahaha Preston, maybe not in LA or SF but def in AU!!


----------



## MASEML

lilmissb said:


> *MASEML*, so if I have to provide a US address (for banking) can it be anyone's or do I actually have to live there??



You know, I have no idea. Your best option is to use a relative's address b/c that is where the bank will mail your statements, tax forms, and other communications. You def only want sensitive data to go people who you trust. 

My parents used my address when they opened their account so I guess using a relative's address is good enough? 

This might be subjective from bank to bank.


----------



## Megadane

luxlover said:


> Meg, definitely dress 27



Haha luxlover I just PM'd you!!!


----------



## lilmissb

^^Thanks! I might use either my mail forwarding address or my aunt's NY address...so many possibilities!


----------



## gemibebe

*lv*, you sure deserve a lifetime discount!  Now the issue is how much!

*lux*, fingers crossed that Megs and Vlad will be touched by our passion for HL and agree to our subforum request!  Thanks to you we already have a separate thread with the celebrities.  I wonder if we should start to create other individual threads such as "your HL in action"; "HL chat thread", etc. in preparation for our subforum?

*Megadane*, I prefer #27.


----------



## lvpiggy

HerveLegerSA said:


> Once again. You ladies rock..........This thread is growing so rapidly. You girls are totally on fire. Strong shopping stimulates the economy. No more recession and no more depression. Yeah!!!!!


 


i love you preston.  and i totally agree!


----------



## lvpiggy

tresjoliex said:


> I really like this one, anyone know the price, or is it even out yet?


 
btw they have this @ bergdorff's online now


----------



## lvpiggy

girlfrommoscow said:


> I will keep my fingers crossed then!
> I wish we had a thread with just pictures, so that we can just browse and enjoyand obviously encourage each other to get more HL


 

in response to popular request . . . . 

*Herve Leger photo only reference thread*

i know it's hard, but if everyone tries to keep the discussion to this thread and *post ONLY photos to the reference thread*, it will make the photos much easier to find   i'm going to go thru this thread and repost everyone's photos, so no need to go back and post anything you've already added, but going forward feel free to post photos both here and in the reference . . . thanks!


----------



## luxlover

lvpiggy said:


> in response to popular request . . . .
> 
> *Herve Leger photo only reference thread*
> 
> i know it's hard, but if everyone tries to keep the discussion to this thread and *post ONLY photos to the reference thread*, it will make the photos much easier to find   i'm going to go thru this thread and repost everyone's photos, so no need to go back and post anything you've already added, but going forward feel free to post photos both here and in the reference . . . thanks!



perfect!!

you're the best


----------



## lilmissb

You're a superstar *lv*! :urock: hehehehe


----------



## girlfrommoscow

THANK you so much!!! You are Awesome)))))) i am off to take more pictures)



lvpiggy said:


> in response to popular request . . . .
> 
> *Herve Leger photo only reference thread*
> 
> i know it's hard, but if everyone tries to keep the discussion to this thread and *post ONLY photos to the reference thread*, it will make the photos much easier to find   i'm going to go thru this thread and repost everyone's photos, so no need to go back and post anything you've already added, but going forward feel free to post photos both here and in the reference . . . thanks!


----------



## javaboo

Thanks LV!

Yeah, P said he's putting in a request for my dresses today because there isn't anymore in my size left at his store. I end up getting a bunch....


----------



## lvpiggy

girlfrommoscow said:


> THANK you so much!!! You are Awesome)))))) i am off to take more pictures)


 
hehehehe love it!  moar pics nao


----------



## lilmissb

^Which ones java???


----------



## Shopalicious

Thanks LV.. you are awesome.. looking forward to tons of pics now !!


----------



## Megadane

Thanks for the pics only thread LV!!  All hail to the piggy


----------



## luxlover

^^ Megadane, I hope you were able to find the modeling pic you wanted. I PMed LVpiggy and asked her to send you a modeling pic of her in dress 27. hope you've got it and it works for you. if you still want a modeling pic from me, let me know .


----------



## lvpiggy

luxlover said:


> ^^ Megadane, I hope you were able to find the modeling pic you wanted. I PMed LVpiggy and asked her to send you a modeling pic of her in dress 27. hope you've got it and it works for you. if you still want a modeling pic from me, let me know .


 
oh ye of little faith 

of course i sent it! :okay:


----------



## luxlover

lvpiggy said:


> oh ye of little faith
> 
> of course i sent it! :okay:



hahaha of course I have faith in you! who doesnt have faith and adore the little piggy?!! hehehe. I was just curious to see if I need to go on a diet tonight just in case I need to take modeling pics tmw when I'm back in SF hahaha. Though, its going to be hard. I've been pigging out here in Vegas .


----------



## lilmissb

Did you hit all the boutiques lux???


----------



## Megadane

luxlover said:


> ^^ Megadane, I hope you were able to find the modeling pic you wanted. I PMed LVpiggy and asked her to send you a modeling pic of her in dress 27. hope you've got it and it works for you. if you still want a modeling pic from me, let me know .


 
Yes I did!!  Thank you both so much-HL is fortunate to have such wonderful spokeswomen  It's such a beautiful dress!  
Wouldn't it be fun if we could all get together, rockin' our HL smocks, and take Preston out for a beverage?
 Off to persue to pics thread..


----------



## luxlover

lilmissb said:


> Did you hit all the boutiques lux???



no.....i'm trying to stay to my CNY ban. no more straying....


----------



## luxlover

Megadane said:


> Yes I did!!  Thank you both so much-HL is fortunate to have such wonderful spokeswomen  It's such a beautiful dress!
> Wouldn't it be fun if we could all get together, rockin' our HL smocks, and take Preston out for a beverage?
> Off to persue to pics thread..



Lilmissb and a few other ladies are planning a trip to the US in 2010 to visit... you should join in and all of you ladies have to make SF a stop. We'll then join you on your other US stops!! heheehe


----------



## javaboo

lilmissb said:


> ^Which ones java???



Jacket, 27, 33 and 40.... this is not including 11 and 26 which I'm currently waiting for too.  I'm thinking I should go join cclo or be on a ban but I'm so scared I'm not going to have any will power and break it. I do hope the jacket fit well. It looked great on Lux but on the model it looks kinda puffy.


----------



## luxlover

javaboo said:


> Jacket, 27, 33 and 40.... this is not including 11 and 26 which I'm currently waiting for too.  I'm thinking I should go join cclo or be on a ban but I'm so scared I'm not going to have any will power and break it. I do hope the jacket fit well. It looked great on Lux but on the model it looks kinda puffy.



wow, 5 items! you've been a very very busy girl hehehe. i love all your choices.


----------



## MASEML

wow! java - 5 items!!! congrats!  you've been very busy


----------



## Choo_Freaky

i would love to own a herve leger dress, they look sexy, but i grudge buying one since it seems like such a big thing, with all these "celebs" wearing them it puts me off, until i saw this dress on kylie minogue. is this an actual herve leger dress? can anyone give me style name and informantion about it, i would love to buy it.


----------



## ahleah712

Hi ladies, I finally bought my first HL dress today #42....now i just need some CLs to complete the look....hahaha


----------



## lilmissb

javaboo said:


> Jacket, 27, 33 and 40.... this is not including 11 and 26 which I'm currently waiting for too.  I'm thinking I should go join cclo or be on a ban but I'm so scared I'm not going to have any will power and break it. I do hope the jacket fit well. It looked great on Lux but on the model it looks kinda puffy.


 
Wow! It's true what they say...beware of the quite ones!!!  I love all of them. I never really considered 40 but that would be nice to see on someone. I wish it were a different colour. Can't wait to live vicariously through you java!!! Maybe I should crash diet and then any that you don't like I would be able to buy off you...?? Hahahaha ush:


----------



## lilmissb

^^Congrats ahleah!


----------



## ahleah712

Thanks lilmissb...


----------



## lvpiggy

ahleah712 said:


> Hi ladies, I finally bought my first HL dress today #42....now i just need some CLs to complete the look....hahaha


 
congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!  and i see you're from the bay area, you should come up to sf sometime and join lux and me on our shopping jaunts!


----------



## lvpiggy

javaboo said:


> Jacket, 27, 33 and 40.... this is not including 11 and 26 which I'm currently waiting for too.  I'm thinking I should go join cclo or be on a ban but I'm so scared I'm not going to have any will power and break it. I do hope the jacket fit well. It looked great on Lux but on the model it looks kinda puffy.


 


i think lvpiggy just lost her "champion shopper" title!


----------



## Lec8504

yayyyyy..i finally picked up my ash ombre dress today and picked up a little something when I was there.  Dress #42 same as ahleah..it was too good of a deal to pass up!  Thanks preston, I'll text/e-mail you regarding the shoes 

I also tried on this gorgeous dark blue dress that preston said Lux might get?  OMG it is soo gorgeous..Lux you NEED to get it .....I think I will need to come back for that dress next time sans bf hehe

Also girls who have the #42 dress, do you guys have to size down?  I'm usually a XS but I went with a S because XS was wayyyy too tight imo, but the only thing about the S is that the top area is a little loose?  Like I don't think I'll "pop" out of it, but it's just not as tight....does anyone know if there's anyway I could get someone to shorten the strap or make just the top tighter?

I'll post some pics later on once I get my shoes


----------



## lilmissb

lvpiggy said:


> i think lvpiggy just lost her "champion shopper" title!




NEVER! You might just have to share it...


----------



## lvpiggy

laurayuki said:


> OMG GENIUS!! loved the seven steps!!! my BF was lost at step 3


 
just wanted to let u kno, i find this infinitely more hilarious now that i've met you both


----------



## HerveLegerSA

*Lec*, please get the tailor's info from lvpiggy or Lux.  I have recommended a very good tailor to them........

*Ahleah*, Congratulations on your first HL dress, u look amazing in it.......


----------



## lvpiggy

*preston!!*  you have a special guest appearance in the photo reference thread, check it out here


----------



## HerveLegerSA

lvpiggy, just check the link.  Amazing work, well done.  Now every one knows how i look.........haha


----------



## lvpiggy

HerveLegerSA said:


> lvpiggy, just check the link. Amazing work, well done. Now every one knows how i look.........haha


 
that's better!  then when they visit the SF store, they'll know who to look for!


----------



## HerveLegerSA

Thanks lvpiggy, lets hang out soon with luxlover, and also May.......


----------



## Lec8504

here's a quick modeling pic...just had time to put on the lilac dress..I'll take some pics of the ash dress later on


----------



## luxlover

HerveLegerSA said:


> Thanks lvpiggy, lets hang out soon with luxlover, and also May.......



May said that you were going to set up a drinks/dinner thing for all of us? you still planning to do that Preston?


----------



## dreamdoll

*lec8504*, congrats on your buy!! 

btw *LV*, great new thread!!


----------



## lvpiggy

Lec8504 said:


> here's a quick modeling pic...just had time to put on the lilac dress..I'll take some pics of the ash dress later on


 
ohhh love this on you!!   i tried this on but it looked funny on me ush:


----------



## mello_yello_jen

*lvpiggy*, might be too late now but do you think you can include the dress name or color before/after the pics in the reference thread?  it'll probably be easier for people who are looking for something more specific.  I, for one, love looking through all the pics!


----------



## lvpiggy

luxlover said:


> if you dont mind your legs being cold (I like 3/4 length jackets when I'm in NY for the winter), and you add a scarf..then it can work for winters. You're just really getting in and out of cabs in the cold anyways.
> 
> Otherwise, its the perfect jacket for fall/early spring if you dont want your legs to be cold.


 

lux, my dear:

i love you, but you're insane. 

when i was in NY, it was lvpiggy + leggings + jeans + socks + knee high boots + sweater + gloves + mink coat = *FROZEN PIGGY*

warning: that jacket will not keep even your upper body warm during a new york winter unless you are *luxlover*, who has magical staying-warm powers which i must appropriate immediately * *


----------



## lvpiggy

mello_yello_jen said:


> *lvpiggy*, might be too late now but do you think you can include the dress name or color before/after the pics in the reference thread? it'll probably be easier for people who are looking for something more specific. I, for one, love looking through all the pics!


 
i was going to do that, but unfortunately they don't really have very good "official" names, a lot of the references you can see on the thread are for "that cream dress with the bow" or something of the sort . . . i am contemplating going back & labeling them with seasons instead; would people find that helpful?


----------



## lilflobowl

*Lec8504* looking good babe!! This dress looks really good on you!


----------



## Shopalicious

lvpiggy said:


> lux, my dear:
> 
> i love you, but you're insane.
> 
> when i was in NY, it was lvpiggy + leggings + jeans + socks + knee high boots + sweater + gloves + mink coat = *FROZEN PIGGY*
> 
> warning: that jacket will not keep even your upper body warm during a new york winter unless you are *luxlover*, who has magical staying-warm powers which i must appropriate immediately * *



Haaa.. thats a secret Lux should share... !!


----------



## Shopalicious

Lec8504 said:


> here's a quick modeling pic...just had time to put on the lilac dress..I'll take some pics of the ash dress later on



Wow !! Love this on you !! Is so gorgeous !!


----------



## dreamdoll

javaboo said:


> Jacket, 27, 33 and 40.... this is not including 11 and 26 which I'm currently waiting for too.  I'm thinking I should go join cclo or be on a ban but I'm so scared I'm not going to have any will power and break it. I do hope the jacket fit well. It looked great on Lux but on the model it looks kinda puffy.


 
wow! 6 pieces!  congrats and waiting for your modelling pics!!


----------



## Shopalicious

javaboo said:


> Jacket, 27, 33 and 40.... this is not including 11 and 26 which I'm currently waiting for too.  I'm thinking I should go join cclo or be on a ban but I'm so scared I'm not going to have any will power and break it. I do hope the jacket fit well. It looked great on Lux but on the model it looks kinda puffy.



Wow 5 pieces.... congrats .. can't wait to see modeling pics  !!


----------



## Shopalicious

oops forgot the jacket.. 
how exciting !! Can't wait to see modeling pics  !!


----------



## Sammyjoe

lec8503, it looks great on you! Wow, Javaboo, you have been shopping tons, looking forward to seeing pics!! Thanks LV for posting the dresses thread and thanks LUX for the celebs and HL thread!


----------



## lilflobowl

sigh. you girls make me want to get even more dresses. 
*must control myself*


----------



## dreamdoll

^ yes I shall just admire from afar for now


----------



## lilflobowl

^ we have to be  together *dreamdoll* & just watch the HL fashion show happen right in this thread.

*scoots off to grab some popcorn*


----------



## pisdapisda79

Lec8504, you look amazing in this dress






[/quote]


----------



## may3545

luxlover said:


> May said that you were going to set up a drinks/dinner thing for all of us? you still planning to do that Preston?



I hope so-- that would be really fun =) I need to swing by to pick up the last of my dresses sometime this week. I'll post photos once i do.


----------



## legaldiva

That nude HL is TO DIE FOR!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dreamdoll

*lilflobowl* - popcorn on the way!


----------



## Sammyjoe

I agree the nude, or lilac one goes so well with her skin tone. I just have my fingers crossed I get the all clear from Preston to get the dresses, as soon as I do, I will post!!


----------



## luxlover

lvpiggy said:


> lux, my dear:
> 
> i love you, but you're insane.
> 
> when i was in NY, it was lvpiggy + leggings + jeans + socks + knee high boots + sweater + gloves + mink coat = *FROZEN PIGGY*
> 
> warning: that jacket will not keep even your upper body warm during a new york winter unless you are *luxlover*, who has magical staying-warm powers which i must appropriate immediately * *



hahaha funny you should say that. Shopalicious was just complaining to me that the jacket is actually a bit heavy. I definitely dont think you can wear that jacket and walk around NYC,but if you're just going to dinner or you have a specific place to go and all you're doing is going from cab to inside, inside to cab, then you should be ok. you will only be outside for like 30 seconds. Make the guy go outside to get the cab while you wait inside, and then when the cab arrives just jump out and get in the cab hahahaha.


----------



## arireyes

Lec8504 that dress looks amazing on you!


----------



## Megadane

I have to agree Lec8504!! That dress is super stunning on you!  Now where's my popcorn..


----------



## HerveLegerSA

luxlover said:


> May said that you were going to set up a drinks/dinner thing for all of us? you still planning to do that Preston?


Luxlover, if you don't keep on changing plan, you and I have had many dates already lah.......


----------



## lilmissb

*Lec*! You look AMAZING!!! Still undecided whether I should get it or not.... love the style but don't have big boobs to fill it out so it may look gapey on me. Maybe I should get the back so then it won't be that noticeable....meh!

*lv*, you crack me up! You're one funny piggy!!!


----------



## luxlover

^^ hehe yup, yup thats why I love LVpiggy. Shes always super funny.


----------



## Lec8504

lilmissb said:


> *Lec*! You look AMAZING!!! Still undecided whether I should get it or not.... love the style but don't have big boobs to fill it out so it may look gapey on me. Maybe I should get the back so then it won't be that noticeable....meh!
> 
> *lv*, you crack me up! You're one funny piggy!!!


 

thanks everyone 

lilmissb- I think that dress would look amazing on someone who is more full up top, that's why I think I need to somehow shorten the strap for the shoulders...because i'm very much "lacking" up top haha.  The dress works really well for someone who isn't top heavy though...other dresses tend to make me look pretty flat..but this one pushes and makes me look somewhat more "voluptuous" hehe.

Even though the color looks nude in the pic, but IRL it's a very light light purple with a hint of light pink i think, so I highly recommend this dress especially for people who tend to shy away from nude colors 

luxlover or lvpiggy, can you guys please please pm me or share your tailor info with me?  I think both alheah and I would like to shorter the straps a bit for this lilac dress....


----------



## lilmissb

^Gah! Lec, you look BUSTY in that modelling pic! I'm only a small B cup which is why the ash colourblock works really well for me. It's tight and pushes and plumps. I've just seen on the model on the website how it gapes a bit on her and I fear the same would happen to me. I don't know of any good tailors that can adjust HL in Oz as no one bar one store in Melbourne stocks it.


----------



## Megadane

lvpiggy said:


> *preston!!* you have a special guest appearance in the photo reference thread, check it out here


 
Whewee!  Preston is tres handsome

I'm getting very excited about the arrival of my ash ombre..I found this pic. today of when I tried it on, don't mind my knobby knees please!


----------



## lilmissb

^I wish I had your height megadane!! You look fantastic!


----------



## Megadane

^^Thanks lilmissB..I was VERY awkward growing up and still have awkward moments now!  I do tend to be self-conscious in heels thoughush:


----------



## Lec8504

lilmissb said:


> ^Gah! Lec, you look BUSTY in that modelling pic! I'm only a small B cup which is why the ash colourblock works really well for me. It's tight and pushes and plumps. I've just seen on the model on the website how it gapes a bit on her and I fear the same would happen to me. I don't know of any good tailors that can adjust HL in Oz as no one bar one store in Melbourne stocks it.


 
Lil- I'm the same size as you! lol....get it!  it really does make you look a little vavavoom teheheheh.  

ash colourblock..is that the #5?  The #5 dress, the one that Lvpiggy has that looks AMAZING on her, when i tried that on, it looked like I had zero boobs lol.  But somehow this dress...

and bleh lux told me that I probably can't tailor this dress..oh well..time to look for a good push up or hope that i dont lose too much weight up there hahah


----------



## lilmissb

^^I guess short and tall girls are always conscious of their height.  At least all the couture clothes look stunning on you as they were made with tall girls in mind! I think you should wear your heels with pride!!!

^Oooh, really? Hmmm....I might think about it until the end of the week. Maybe I'll get it in black instead? I'm torn about it...


----------



## Lec8504

Megadane said:


> Whewee! Preston is tres handsome
> 
> I'm getting very excited about the arrival of my ash ombre..I found this pic. today of when I tried it on, don't mind my knobby knees please!


 

love the Ombre dress on you Mega!!  I only hope I look half as nice..and psh...what knobby knees!??


----------



## MASEML

LIlmissb - OMG do you own the zipper front dress in white/cream?
That is my dream dress....I want it in rose pink - actually I'd take any color


----------



## lilmissb

^It was too big though  I need to size down in that one. I should have kept it and dyed it but because it was too big I sold it. I would love it in fuschia, red or blue. Hopefully they bring it out again. I saw it my size in pink but let it go. Stupidest thing I've ever done!


----------



## Lec8504

black would be nice lil.....I'm always on the look out for a perfect LBD to wear to business function but this might be a little too risque for that hehe

but for that dress i think ideally your cup size should be a smallish C and no bigger, I have a feeling for bigger cup sizes, it might have issues with spillage.  It looks really great for B cups imo, ahleah got the same dress as me and she looks great in it too


----------



## MASEML

*lilmissb* oh NO!!!! I would almost give up my entire collection for that dress. I just think it looks so different (w/ the zipper in the front) yet sophisticated. I would love for it to come back - I'm waiting for it. Let's start a petition. 

I tried it on black and regret not buying it. Would love it in rose, va va va voom red, black, navy.


----------



## Sammyjoe

I must say, Preston does look very cool in the pic with LV and Lux.


----------



## lilmissb

Hmm, I'm keeping a watch on the bay plus seeing if anyone has any left....argh!


----------



## tresjoliex

Mega, you look absolutely amazing in that dress. Your body is amazing!

How tall are you btw?


----------



## Zophie

I just saw this black dress on Saks website.  Does anyone have it?  I love all the colors in the other ones, but I was wondering if maybe this one might be something I could use longer and more often.  I don't have a lot of use for a dress like any of the HL dresses, and it's a lot of money to spend on something I might only wear once.  I'm still hesitant to buy any of these without trying on though.

images.saksfifthavenue.com/images/products/04/503/1250/0450312506088/0450312506088R__ASTL_300x400.jpg


----------



## Zophie

how come when I link to the pic it comes out like text?

Here's a link:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446213609&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492631267&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1233624356229&ev19=1:2


----------



## dreamdoll

*megadane* - you look amazing!!


----------



## Megadane

tresjoliex said:


> Mega, you look absolutely amazing in that dress. Your body is amazing!
> 
> How tall are you btw?


 
I'm 5'11..and dearly wish I could wear a pair of smokin' CL Very Prive but they would put me at, say, 6'3 0r 6'4


----------



## luxlover

lilmissb said:


> ^It was too big though  I need to size down in that one. I should have kept it and dyed it but because it was too big I sold it. I would love it in fuschia, red or blue. Hopefully they bring it out again. I saw it my size in pink but let it go. Stupidest thing I've ever done!



which dress are you guys talking about? i'm a little confused?? are you talkign about the dress with the zipper down the front that came in green and pink this season?


----------



## lilmissb

*megadane*, don't worry about it! You'll look like some glam supermodel swanning around! Bad side is most men will be at boob level. It's not like they weren't gonna look anyway! LOL!!!

*Lux*, the adeline cap sleeve zip front dress that Katherine Heigl, Rihanna & Christina Aguilera wore!


----------



## Megadane

*Dreamdoll, tresjoliex, lilmissB and Lec8504* thank you for your sweet comments!


----------



## luxlover

Megadane, you have an absolutely gorgeous figure. you could easily be a model with your height and figure. I think we should get HL to hire you as the official model next season!! I've always dreamed about being taller, but since i never got that wish I live in my heels hahaha.


----------



## javaboo

Didn't get time to respond til now but thanks guys. I think I went a little overboard but I decide to just get the stuff I like in fall so I can move on.

*LV*: LOL, you'll never lose your champion shopper title! 
*Lec8504*: That dress looks fab on you. I love the color of it!
*Lilmissb*: You should get dress 42 and you can always use Nu Bra. It does wonders! You've been dreaming about the dress for so long.


----------



## Megadane

Oh there is a hilarious picture of me at a recent wedding where I wore heels and the sweet but slightly vertically challenged groom was staring right into my tata's..I wish I knew how to blank out the other faces to post it!  The dress I am wearing is a ringer for the new gold foil HL..and I'll just pretend it is)0


----------



## javaboo

Zophie said:


> how come when I link to the pic it comes out like text?
> 
> Here's a link:
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1233624356229&ev19=1:2



I had this in another color and I felt this ran small. I had an xs and it fit me just fine. I didn't try xxs because they sold out of that. The top fit just ok but the bottom was definitely tighter than the top. I hope that makes sense...


----------



## mello_yello_jen

Ladies, there two gorgeous HL dresses on sale at Bloomingdales.com, not as great of a deal as the boutiques but just in case someone is looking:

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=129706&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results
Sleeveless V-neck Colorblock Dress sz. xxs and s
$945

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=127021&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results
One shoulder colorblock dress sz. medium
$1043


----------



## Shopalicious

Megadane: You are looking stunning in your Ombre... !! I agress with Lux.. HL should have hire you as a model instead .. ^^


----------



## lilmissb

That's hilarious *megadane*! Do you have any kind of photo editing program?

*java*, I'm beginning to think so too. I have sent Preston an email but I wodner if someone is able to hold until the 13th as that's when I get paid....I'm starting to hope my eb rolandos won't come through as I'm starting to think they're not right for my feet. Might contact the seller tonight when I get home...


----------



## ahleah712

Thanks LV!! Lec and I visit SF quite often, prolly about once a week... we should go shopping together... You, Lux and Preston look amazing in those photos...


----------



## ahleah712

Lec- why didn't you post modeling pics of the ash ombre?


----------



## javaboo

*Lilmissb*: Yeah ask P to hold it for you. If not he can request you another dress.


----------



## Lec8504

Megadane said:


> *Dreamdoll, tresjoliex, lilmissB and Lec8504* thank you for your sweet comments!



mega- omg you are 5'11?!  I am sooo jealous, I would LOVE to be as tall as you!  I think the taller you are the better you look in clothes, period.  You totally could be a HL model


----------



## Lec8504

ahleah712 said:


> Lec- why didn't you post modeling pics of the ash ombre?



i didn't have the time to, the bf kept on wanting to get home early so yeh I just had the chance to take the pics of the lilac one.  Also the seafood udon soup that we ate didn't make it a great modeling op hahaha

I'll take pics this weekend, you too!


----------



## dreamdoll

*Megadane* - o wow I wish I had your height! Totally agree you should be a HL model!!


----------



## luxlover

Lilmissb, I am sure you can get Preston to order you one at that time.


----------



## laureenthemean

Not sure if this has been posted, but there are some sale HL on the bcbg site.


----------



## Lec8504

http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...&camp=HL_LANDING:HL_VIEWALL&parentPage=family

  it's on the website now too....errr i'm so torn....it'll be either buy this or buy something from the LV roses line :/


----------



## HerveLegerSA

Ladies, please don't forget about me...................


----------



## Sammyjoe

Yes, preston, you have my details, I am just waiting for my dresses!!Lol!!!


----------



## lilmissb

*Lec*, what do you want more??? How many colours in HL do you have right now? What colours do you need? I'd personally hold out for red.

OMG! I just spotted #42 in BLACK on eBay right now in MY size and nearly at sale price...some chick is selling her HL dresses cos her ex gave them to her....WTF??? I'm a bit torn. I know the black won't go on sale so....do I? ARGH!!!

Also, another dilemma, do you think 42 or 43 would better on me??? I'm having a massive drama now cos I've seen the pink again...and it suits my criteria of being a bit shorter. *gemibebe*, did you find it the same length as you purple/pink/maroon one?


----------



## Myliecad

I'm usually a size 4 at stores like Urban Outfitters. But last time I went to Saks (and bought Lafayette 148) I was a 0 . What Herve Leger size do you think I would be?


----------



## dreamdoll

lilmissb said:


> *Lec*, what do you want more??? How many colours in HL do you have right now? What colours do you need? I'd personally hold out for red.
> 
> OMG! I just spotted #42 in BLACK on eBay right now in MY size and nearly at sale price...some chick is selling her HL dresses cos her ex gave them to her....WTF??? I'm a bit torn. I know the black won't go on sale so....do I? ARGH!!!
> 
> Also, another dilemma, do you think 42 or 43 would better on me??? I'm having a massive drama now cos I've seen the pink again...and it suits my criteria of being a bit shorter. *gemibebe*, did you find it the same length as you purple/pink/maroon one?


 

I think #42 in black would be totally what you've been looking for! I say go for it!


----------



## may3545

Oh boo, I am totally on a shopping ban. First, my CC is suffering and second, my parents and I decided to invest in real estate, so all my savings is going towards property.

I'll just enjoy what I got and celebrate with you lucky ladies who get new items and please please model them for us all!


----------



## lilflobowl

does anybody know where #38 in purple is on sale? I'm checking out for a friend..


----------



## luxlover

Lec8504 said:


> http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...&camp=HL_LANDING:HL_VIEWALL&parentPage=family
> 
> it's on the website now too....errr i'm so torn....it'll be either buy this or buy something from the LV roses line :/



i say get the dress. the LV rose line is going to be around for awhile, this dress wont be at this price for long before its gone.

btw, if you have a friend living in London, LV is the cheapest in london right now. I just got my friend in London to buy me the rose cosmetic pouch (I'm adding a wrislet to turn it into a clutch) and it was about 145 dollars cheaper than here in the States since the exchange rate is in our favor right now & you get the VAT tax back.


----------



## Sammyjoe

^^ very true, the prices in London are so cheap for tourists due to the poor rate of the pound. So Lux your completely right, now is the time to buy the classics etc.


----------



## lilmissb

dreamdoll said:


> I think #42 in black would be totally what you've been looking for! I say go for it!



Hmm, you may be right...Thanks! 




may3545 said:


> Oh boo, I am totally on a shopping ban. First, my CC is suffering and second, my parents and I decided to invest in real estate, so all my savings is going towards property.
> 
> I'll just enjoy what I got and celebrate with you lucky ladies who get new items and please please model them for us all! 	  	Today 12:11 AM



I know what you mean! I don't have a credit card but I have to think about my mortgage!! Otherwise I would have a whole closet full of HL and CL...maybe it's a good thing we have a unit....




lilflobowl said:


> does anybody know where #38 in purple is on sale? I'm checking out for a friend..



Not on sale yet, I asked the same thing!


----------



## javaboo

*lilflobowl*: The purple was only available at Nordstrom and Saks I think.


----------



## lilyelloworchid

Here's the purple at Nordstrom -- gorgeous color!  Wish it were included in the sale!

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3005703...=leger+in+All+Categories&origin=searchresults


----------



## dreamdoll

^ ooh yes how i wish it were on sale - love the colour!!


----------



## lilmissb

Oooh, didn't know they were only available at those two places. Ack! I guess if the purple reaches sale Preston can help out but sheesh, the likelyhood of that...???


----------



## Lec8504

lilmissb said:


> *Lec*, what do you want more??? How many colours in HL do you have right now? What colours do you need? I'd personally hold out for red.
> 
> OMG! I just spotted #42 in BLACK on eBay right now in MY size and nearly at sale price...some chick is selling her HL dresses cos her ex gave them to her....WTF??? I'm a bit torn. I know the black won't go on sale so....do I? ARGH!!!
> 
> Also, another dilemma, do you think 42 or 43 would better on me??? I'm having a massive drama now cos I've seen the pink again...and it suits my criteria of being a bit shorter. *gemibebe*, did you find it the same length as you purple/pink/maroon one?


 
erm...not much lol.  The Lilac and the ash ombre dress are my first HL dresses hehe.

I like the dark blue color with my skin tone, the only thing that's holding me back was when I tried it on and my bf said it made me look a little flat :/

omg the style of that purple dress is gorgeous!  Does it come in any other color, particularly dark blue?


----------



## Lec8504

luxlover said:


> i say get the dress. the LV rose line is going to be around for awhile, this dress wont be at this price for long before its gone.
> 
> btw, if you have a friend living in London, LV is the cheapest in london right now. I just got my friend in London to buy me the rose cosmetic pouch (I'm adding a wrislet to turn it into a clutch) and it was about 145 dollars cheaper than here in the States since the exchange rate is in our favor right now & you get the VAT tax back.


 
ahhh I'm so jealous luxlover!  I wish I knew someone in London, well my family has a distant aunt but I don't feel comfortable asking her since I don't ever talk to her :/  did you get the Vernis rose makeup pouch, which color?   I still need the rose pop makeup pouch to match with my heart coin purse.    Also where's the modeling pics of the blue dress?? 


Preston- don't worry I'll get it from you if I decide on it   And I'll contact you regarding the CLs once I replenish my funds, V-day is coming up haha


----------



## Megadane

lilmissb said:


> That's hilarious *megadane*! Do you have any kind of photo editing program?
> 
> *java*, I'm beginning to think so too. I have sent Preston an email but I wodner if someone is able to hold until the 13th as that's when I get paid....I'm starting to hope my eb rolandos won't come through as I'm starting to think they're not right for my feet. Might contact the seller tonight when I get home...



Ok..so this is my life in heels,ush: but the bride and groom got such a kick out of this picture so it's fine
Also someone mentioned the rose dress..I dug around and found a pic. from Vegas I totally forgot about..  the angle around my stomach area is kind of weird but whatev!


----------



## lilyelloworchid

You look super hot Megadane!!!  LOVE the dress!  You look amazing!


----------



## Megadane

^^Oh, hahaha thanks..but this was just a fun pic...the groom was staring right into my tata's but I guess you can't really tell post-editing.
I can't seem to load the HL rose-on-the-shoulder dress picture from this computer so i'll try when I get home.  Sorry I can't remember the collection # but I think I recall someone asking about it so I am trying to post it for reference


----------



## javaboo

*Magadane*: You look so pretty.

Here is another blue dress you might consider *Lec8504 *but its kinda similar to the ombre.


----------



## Lec8504

mega:  You look gorgeous!  LoL I can imagine the expression on the grooms face 

Javaboo- Is that the mini that's on sale?  My friend tried a purple mini that's on sale..looks kind of like that..but i'm not sure....


----------



## Sammyjoe

Megadane, you look fab!!


----------



## MASEML

ooh Java - that is #46 off the top of my head, which is on it's way to me!!!!


----------



## javaboo

Yep I think its dress #46 too and it is on sale *Lec8504*!


----------



## lilmissb

*megadane*, you're stunning! I love the darker hair on you too! I know you had dark hair in your HL shot but I thought you should know.

That purple one is the same one LiLo was photographed in whilst filming for Ugly Betty I think.

*Lec*, I think maybe get something colourful. It is coming into summer in your hemisphere.


----------



## Megadane

Here's #1...


----------



## lilmissb

^I like the ash ombre better on you but that one looks quite nice too!


----------



## arireyes

It looks really good on you, they all would I'm sure, but I think the ash ombre seems to suit you better.


----------



## Sammyjoe

I like them both on you!! I love the flower one, I think you are the first one to model the flower one!!


----------



## HerveLegerSA

OMG, *Megadane* you are SUPER HOT.  Cannot breathe...............

*LEC*, you look stunning in that dark blue dress.  Your BF was sleepy that afternoon ar......


----------



## Megadane

Hmmmm...I wonder what the ash ombre would look like under my lab coat for work
Anyone snag any sale dresses today??


----------



## lilmissb

I think the ombre ash would be fantastic under a lab coat! Especially paired with CL's!!! Hahahaha. Are you a scientist?


----------



## Megadane

^^^ But lilmissb I told you I'd be like..6'4 in CL's!!  Yes..I guess you could call me a scientist, I am a pharmacist


----------



## lilmissb

^Aha! I know I know, maybe some cute little CL ballet flats? I've seen some cute ones in graffiti and pailetttes. They're adorable. Or some low kitten heels? There are more CL options for you...


----------



## Shopalicious

Lec8504 said:


> ahhh I'm so jealous luxlover!  I wish I knew someone in London, well my family has a distant aunt but I don't feel comfortable asking her since I don't ever talk to her :/  did you get the Vernis rose makeup pouch, which color?   I still need the rose pop makeup pouch to match with my heart coin purse.    Also where's the modeling pics of the blue dress??
> 
> 
> Preston- don't worry I'll get it from you if I decide on it   And I'll contact you regarding the CLs once I replenish my funds, V-day is coming up haha



Lux... u so should get a rose cosmetic and turn it into a wristlet !! remember the pic I send u .. heee...


----------



## Megadane

^^Am I hearing some enabling going on?


----------



## lilmissb

^maybe....

I'm on a self imposed ban as I might have to move out of my place soon so I need to live vicariously through others...


----------



## lilmissb

Just a question, for those of you who have the lilac dres 42, do you think if I don't like the colour I could dye it black or a different more vibrant colour?


----------



## lilflobowl

*munching on my popcorn watching the show*


----------



## Megadane

Wow..can they be dyed?  That's a good question!


----------



## luxlover

Megadane said:


> ^^^ But lilmissb I told you I'd be like..6'4 in CL's!!  Yes..I guess you could call me a scientist, I am a pharmacist



omg, HL and CL under a lab coat...your pharmacy line will be the longest one in the state!! you'll be so hot, you'll drive everyone insane.


----------



## luxlover

lilmissb said:


> Just a question, for those of you who have the lilac dres 42, do you think if I don't like the colour I could dye it black or a different more vibrant colour?



you should be able to. you'll have to make sure you go to someone good, but its certainly do able. lilac is wayy lighter than black, so it shouldnt be a problem.

you should ask Preston, hes a designer and he knows a lot about fabrics.


----------



## lilmissb

^She will won't she. And she's the perfect candidate to model both! I remember watching ANTM and thinking I wish I had mckey's legs...

lilflo, why are you watching and not participating...

off to email preston


----------



## ahleah712

Lec- that blue dress looked so nice on you, don't listen to your BF


----------



## ahleah712

OMG...BCBG has the dress I want and in my size....ahhhhhh

http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...+leger&parentPage=search&searchId=35364082533


----------



## lilflobowl

Ummmm.... Because I have a super duper big hole in my pocket my dear, plus I need to save for our roadtrip!! Not to mention I'm going to Japan in March & the ¥ is crazily expensive now!


----------



## lilyelloworchid

I received my ash #5 dress in the mail today!!!  I AM SO PSYCHED!  Preston is the best - that was super duper quick!

Has anyone had their straps shortened before?  I think I need to have it taken up a bit...


----------



## lilmissb

modelling pics please!


----------



## Shopalicious

Lec8504 said:


> http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...&camp=HL_LANDING:HL_VIEWALL&parentPage=family
> 
> it's on the website now too....errr i'm so torn....it'll be either buy this or buy something from the LV roses line :/



Lec.. I would buy the dress instead of something from the LV rose line


----------



## Shopalicious

Megadane said:


> ^^^ But lilmissb I told you I'd be like..6'4 in CL's!!  Yes..I guess you could call me a scientist, I am a pharmacist



U  will be one hot pharmacist...!!


----------



## lilyelloworchid

I'll need DH to help me with the modeling pics!  I just got my CL Scissor girls in the mail today too so I was prancing around the apartment with that and my ash dress earlier!


----------



## Shopalicious

lilmissb said:


> Just a question, for those of you who have the lilac dres 42, do you think if I don't like the colour I could dye it black or a different more vibrant colour?



Lilmissb, I personally would not dye the fabric because colors might wears off during steaming or dry cleaning.. if dye was not done probably !


----------



## lilmissb

Shopalicious said:


> Lec.. I would buy the dress instead of something from the LV rose line


 

Sorry *lec*, I completely misunderstood. I thought you meant something from HL in the new rose red colour they have! I would hold off on the navy dress and get a red dress....but that's just me and I'm a little strange. I do like the navy dress though.


----------



## lilmissb

Shopalicious said:


> Lilmissb, I personally would not dye the fabric because colors might wears off during steaming or dry cleaning.. if dye was not done probably !


 
Really? I would only take it to a pro. Wouldn't try it myself. I'd be devo if I ruined it...


----------



## dreamdoll

*Megadane*, wow you look amazing!! 

*Javaboo*, that's dress #46 it looks really good!


----------



## Shopalicious

lilmissb said:


> Really? I would only take it to a pro. Wouldn't try it myself. I'd be devo if I ruined it...



I might be wrong.. I worked in Garment accessories .. in accordance to my knowledge some of the fabrics have coatings on and make it hard to dye afterwords.. and dyeing are prone to discoloration and fading !

Preston.. am I right ??


----------



## Lec8504

lilmissb said:


> Sorry *lec*, I completely misunderstood. I thought you meant something from HL in the new rose red colour they have! I would hold off on the navy dress and get a red dress....but that's just me and I'm a little strange. I do like the navy dress though.



are they going to release a red dress?  Iono I really need to try it on, whenever I try on a full on red dress....it always looks sort of funny on me.  I'm more of a lighter pink, lilac, nude, white, ivory, grey and dark blue kind of girl hahha.  

Lilmissb....did you get the dress yet?  Don't dye it!  It's a gorgeous color...perfect for spring


----------



## dreamdoll

*lilyelloworchid* - modelling pics pls!

*lilmissb* - hope you don't dye it! Hmm firstly you have to find a really reliable person to go to, and besides it's a lovely shade as it is!


----------



## Lec8504

Shopalicious said:


> Lec.. I would buy the dress instead of something from the LV rose line



shop- you don't like the rose line?  Or is the dress just nicer?  ahhh so much stuff I want...I really should re-consider working part time....I'm actually tempted to work full time to support my habits hehhe

speaking of work..megadane...I can't picture you as a pharmacist....and I mean that totally in a good way.  I agree with the girls, the line to get a prescription would be out the door if you wear a HL under the lab coat


----------



## Lec8504

ahleah712 said:


> OMG...BCBG has the dress I want and in my size....ahhhhhh
> 
> http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...+leger&parentPage=search&searchId=35364082533



teheeheheh should I enable you?  

but seriously, which one do you like more...the violet mini dress or that one?  I personally love how the violet one looks on you though....and i like that shade of purple more than this dress though.


----------



## Megadane

Shopalicious said:


> U  will be one hot pharmacist...!!



Well, the senior's like me but I HATE getting maam'd by 'youngsters'...haha!


----------



## Megadane

Well just for you lec8504 and lux when my dress arrives, I'll through a pair of heels on and my lab coat for my modeling shots!! Maybe I'll make it really unique and have darling BF take some shots outside in the snow.  I don't think I've seen HL in canadian winterland yet


----------



## lilmissb

^^Hahahahaha!!! You're not old yet so why are they ma'aming you?

^That would make a GREAT ad campaign. Maybe we should start a thread where we have to make ourselves look like advertisements! That would be fun and get some creativity going. I forget who it was (terrible of me!) but she posed with her yasmines lying on the couch and it looked like a magazine shoot!


----------



## ahleah712

Lec- I really like the violet mini (46) a lot, still thinking about it though.


----------



## MASEML

#46 is really nice. I owned it once then returned it and am now getting it back. I can't wait! I love the bright fucshia in the back!


----------



## dreamdoll

*Maseml*, how would you say is the fit like for #46? TIA!

Also, is the colour really a very dark shade of purple? I love the lines on the top of the dress, and think it'd be nice if the colour is not too dark to be still able to see the lines...


----------



## MASEML

dreamdoll said:


> *Maseml*, how would you say is the fit like for #46? TIA!
> 
> Also, is the colour really a very dark shade of purple? I love the lines on the top of the dress, and think it'd be nice if the colour is not too dark to be still able to see the lines...



It runs small. The reason why I returned it before was because it was way too small on me and they (nordies) ran out of all the other sizes. It's a really dark purple - like a dark plum color. It's a really nice color and I love the contrast in the back. 

I can't wait to get mine in the mail. P said it was mailed yesterday


----------



## ahleah712

MASEML said:


> #46 is really nice. I owned it once then returned it and am now getting it back. I can't wait! I love the bright fucshia in the back!



I know the back is so nice, plus I love purple it's my favorite color.  

MASEML- why did you return it in the first place?


----------



## ahleah712

^ sorry, hehehe, guess we posted at the same time


----------



## Shopalicious

I finally have time to take pics of the ash dress and the jacket I receive in the mail...


----------



## Megadane

lilmissb said:


> ^^Hahahahaha!!! You're not old yet so why are they ma'aming you?
> 
> ^That would make a GREAT ad campaign. Maybe we should start a thread where we have to make ourselves look like advertisements! That would be fun and get some creativity going. I forget who it was (terrible of me!) but she posed with her yasmines lying on the couch and it looked like a magazine shoot!


 
I quite possibly am old enough to be some of your girls' mother!  That advertisement idea sounds super fun!!!  Didn't shockboogie do some advert. type modeling pics about a bazillion posts back??  Megs and Vlad will have to give us a subforum with all of these HL threads


----------



## Shopalicious

MASEML : I think I am going to get the purple dress as well.. but wondering if I should size up .. Preston say I dont have to but I am still debating.. !! 

Lec : I only like the pochette and the scarf from the rose line ^^


----------



## dreamdoll

MASEML said:


> It runs small. The reason why I returned it before was because it was way too small on me and they (nordies) ran out of all the other sizes. It's a really dark purple - like a dark plum color. It's a really nice color and I love the contrast in the back.
> 
> I can't wait to get mine in the mail. P said it was mailed yesterday


 
Thanks so much! It really is a gorgeous colour! Would you recommend sizing up then? Or did you still stick to your normal HL size?


----------



## MASEML

Shopalicious - gorgeous!!! You know how much I love the jacket!

Ahleah712 - the reason why i returned it is because I ordered the XS and when it arrived, I tried it on and couldn't breathe. I called Nordies (who I ordered it from) and my SA told me that it was so popular (and on sale) that they didn't have any other size left. So I had no choice but to return it and wait for the HL boutiques to mark it down. After 2 months, HL marked it down....


----------



## Megadane

The ash is fabulous on you Shopalicious!  But my oh my that jacket



Shopalicious said:


> I finally have time to take pics of the ash dress and the jacket I receive in the mail...


----------



## MASEML

Everyone that is interested in the purple - I would size up. The fabric is not very stretchy. I'm being sooo honest - I would have done anything to have kept that dress in the XS. The day I returned the dress, the Nordies SA asked me why I was returning it b/c it was soooo cheap. I told her that I couldn't sit down in it yet alone breathe properly in it. 

I sized up. I really suggest sizing up unless you are on the skinnier side of your regular size (if that makes any sense).


----------



## lilmissb

*shop*, you look stunning! How tall are you? Also, you're S or XS?

*mega*, I don't think so! Maybe if I were 12 but I'm 30 so you can't possibly be!


----------



## ahleah712

Shop- you look amazing...

Dreamdoll- I tried the 46 on, it fits TTS, I wouldn't size up.


----------



## dreamdoll

*shopalicious* - wow love that jacket!! gorgeous! and you look great in the ash!!

*maseml* - thanks so much for the advice on sizing!!


----------



## ahleah712

MASEML said:


> Everyone that is interested in the purple - I would size up. The fabric is not very stretchy. I'm being sooo honest - I would have done anything to have kept that dress in the XS. The day I returned the dress, the Nordies SA asked me why I was returning it b/c it was soooo cheap. I told her that I couldn't sit down in it yet alone breathe properly in it.
> 
> I sized up. I really suggest sizing up unless you are on the skinnier side of your regular size (if that makes any sense).



Really?! I had to size up for the 42 but when I tried the 46 I was fine with the S.  I guess it just depends, right?


----------



## dreamdoll

*ahleah* - Thanks for your advice...hmm this is confusing now...is #46 as stiff as the raspberry?
don't mind me asking, are you normally a S?


----------



## lilmissb

*ahlea*, you had to size up for 42??? Oh dear.


----------



## ahleah712

dreamdoll said:


> *ahleah* - Thanks for your advice...hmm this is confusing now...is #46 as stiff as the raspberry?
> don't mind me asking, are you normally a S?



I never tried on the raspberry so I'm not sure.  I did try on plenty of the dresses this past weekend and I fit into all the S except the 42.  But the 42 is a lil bit loose up top.  I am normally a S.  Sorry to confuse you....


----------



## lilmissb

^Where didn't the 42 fit? I'm a small too. How would you compare it to say the ash colourblock? #5?


----------



## dreamdoll

ahleah712 said:


> I never tried on the raspberry so I'm not sure. I did try on plenty of the dresses this past weekend and I fit into all the S except the 42. But the 42 is a lil bit loose up top. I am normally a S. Sorry to confuse you....


 
Thanks!! no prob at all!


----------



## ahleah712

lilmissb said:


> ^Where didn't the 42 fit? I'm a small too. How would you compare it to say the ash colourblock? #5?



It was tight all over....when Mr. P zipped me up, I could barely breathe....I didn't try on the ash colorblock because they didn't have a S for me to try, but *Lec8504* did, she also bought the 42 and had to size up.  Umm..I tried on the ash ombre,the flower one that *megadane* post modeling pics of, the 27 and 26, all in the S.  Did you order yours already?  sorry if you've already mentioned it.


----------



## lvpiggy

lilyelloworchid said:


> I received my ash #5 dress in the mail today!!! I AM SO PSYCHED! Preston is the best - that was super duper quick!
> 
> Has anyone had their straps shortened before? I think I need to have it taken up a bit...


 

i had mine done, def worth the investment!


----------



## lilmissb

ahleah712 said:


> It was tight all over....when Mr. P zipped me up, I could barely breathe....I didn't try on the ash colorblock because they didn't have a S for me to try, but *Lec8504* did, she also bought the 42 and had to size up.  Umm..I tried on the ash ombre,the flower one that *megadane* post modeling pics of, the 27 and 26, all in the S.  Did you order yours already?  sorry if you've already mentioned it.



Haven't ordered it yet but a bit worried that the top will gape if I order up....maybe I'll just lose some weight instead??? ush:


----------



## Lec8504

lilmissb said:


> ^Where didn't the 42 fit? I'm a small too. How would you compare it to say the ash colourblock? #5?



here's my own take on it....I'm usually a XS in almost all of the dresses.  I tried on #5 and it was tight but it was manageable, I just didn't like how the top looks and how it didn't do anything for my chest area.  #5 I tried on a XS and it zipped up fine, the only thing is that it was a little hard to breathe.

#42 in XS is pretty tight, like it took a while (i forgot who zipped me up, either ahleah or preston).  It just looked like the dress is one size too small.  The Small fits perfectly, the only thing is that the top part is a little loose, not to where it's gaping but it's not completely fitted.  Like I would need to wear a good push up to feel comfortable wearing it. 

So overall the #5 is more TTS, whereas #42 is slightly tighter IMO.

and I think it could change depending on body type, my body type is that my top and waist is smaller, while i'm heavier on my hips.


----------



## Lec8504

shopalicious- Love how the jacket looks on you!  Preston let me try it on and it just didn't really do anything for me, but it looks sooo fashionable on you 

I'm looking at the website again, and even though I really like the dark blue dress but it's slightly dressy, and I really don't have that many occasion to wear it to.  I'm looking for something more casual, like to wear to a lounge or club.  #41 is really cute!  Is it going to be on sale anytime soon?  Preston do you know ?


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks Lec! I'm about 34-28-36. My waist should be smaller but I'm working on that...I might try going for S and if I can't get into it it will motivate me to exercise...


----------



## javaboo

*Lec*: Dress 42 is on sale. I think its 60% off but you should email Mr.P and double check.


----------



## dreamdoll

Lec8504 said:


> here's my own take on it....I'm usually a XS in almost all of the dresses. I tried on #5 and it was tight but it was manageable, I just didn't like how the top looks and how it didn't do anything for my chest area. #5 I tried on a XS and it zipped up fine, the only thing is that it was a little hard to breathe.
> 
> #42 in XS is pretty tight, like it took a while (i forgot who zipped me up, either ahleah or preston). It just looked like the dress is one size too small. The Small fits perfectly, the only thing is that the top part is a little loose, not to where it's gaping but it's not completely fitted. Like I would need to wear a good push up to feel comfortable wearing it.
> 
> So overall the #5 is more TTS, whereas #42 is slightly tighter IMO.
> 
> and I think it could change depending on body type, my body type is that my top and waist is smaller, while i'm heavier on my hips.


 

Thanks for the sizing info!! Did you happen to try on #46?


----------



## Lec8504

lilmissb- haha that's the spirit..that's what i'm doing!  These HL dresses are totally kicking my butt into working out, i've been going to the gym consitently ever since I found out about HL haha.  That should be one of their selling points 

javaboo- #42? I bought that dress already, but I would like #41 too please 

dreamdoll- I didn't try on 46, since dark purple isn't really my color, but ahleah did and I think said it was TTS?


----------



## HerveLegerSA

*Shopalicious*, u look stunning in that jacket.  And that Ash dress, just make u even yummier.........Hot.

*MASEML*, last call. Stop the craving, haha.


----------



## dreamdoll

Thanks lec!


----------



## javaboo

*shop*: I hope the jacket will fit me well just like it did for you and lux.

*Lec*: Oops I meant to type 41 is on sale not 42! Sorry, my fingers have a mind of their own!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Shop you look great!!!!


----------



## lilflobowl

Ehhh... i thought that #42 is on less 60%?!


----------



## MASEML

HerveLegerSA said:


> *Shopalicious*, u look stunning in that jacket.  And that Ash dress, just make u even yummier.........Hot.
> 
> *MASEML*, last call. Stop the craving, haha.



P, are you talking about the jacket???


----------



## MASEML

Since everyone is different, this is my experience with #5, #42 and #46. 

#5:  The XS fit perfectly. I think it runs TTS. 

#42: It zipped up but is a little snug. I would have preferred to have sized up. It's too late now.  

#46: It zipped up too but I remember it being constricted around the waist. I ended up returning the XS and P is sending me the S!!!  
Actually - NAP has the exact measurements of the dress in each size so it might be worthwhile to check that out to get a better idea of which size might fit best?


----------



## lilmissb

lilflobowl said:


> Ehhh... i thought that #42 is on less 60%?!



It is!!!


----------



## lilflobowl

thanks for clarifying *lilmissb*, i got confused there for a while.
ok, it's back to popcorn munching & voyeuring!


----------



## lilmissb

^hehehehehe!!! off to bed for me! C y'all tomorrow


----------



## dreamdoll

^ooh can't wait to see everyone's modeling pics!


----------



## lilyelloworchid

lvpiggy said:


> i had mine done, def worth the investment!


 
Thanks -- did you get yours done at the HL store lv or do you think it's "safe" to take to a tailor?  I wouldn't want anything to happen to my precious    hehe


----------



## dreamdoll

Anyone knows how the sizing / fit for #38 runs?

Also, anyone seen #7 on sale? TIA!!


----------



## lilflobowl

eeeehhhhh! i thought you were supposed to be munching popcorn with me *dreamdoll*... not hopping onto the purchasing bandwagon!


----------



## dreamdoll

lilflobowl said:


> eeeehhhhh! i thought you were supposed to be munching popcorn with me *dreamdoll*... not hopping onto the purchasing bandwagon!


 
lol  
here we go...


----------



## Shopalicious

MASEML said:


> P, are you talking about the jacket???



Maseml.. I am pretty sure he is talking about the jacket.. is sure is stunning.. I am really happy with it...  

Btw this is how it looked @ the back .. it is really stunning.. !! Time to call Preston and order yours.. 






Net-a-porter link.. 
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/35423


----------



## Shopalicious

lilyelloworchid said:


> I received my ash #5 dress in the mail today!!!  I AM SO PSYCHED!  Preston is the best - that was super duper quick!
> 
> Has anyone had their straps shortened before?  I think I need to have it taken up a bit...



Congrats.. waiting for your modeling pics.. !!


----------



## Shopalicious

Everyone .. thank you so much for the compliments.. !! ^^


----------



## Shopalicious

lilmissb said:


> *shop*, you look stunning! How tall are you? Also, you're S or XS?
> 
> *mega*, I don't think so! Maybe if I were 12 but I'm 30 so you can't possibly be!



Limissb.. Thanks.. I am around 5"5' and I am a S ^^


----------



## Shopalicious

Lec8504 said:


> shopalicious- Love how the jacket looks on you!  Preston let me try it on and it just didn't really do anything for me, but it looks sooo fashionable on you
> 
> I'm looking at the website again, and even though I really like the dark blue dress but it's slightly dressy, and I really don't have that many occasion to wear it to.  I'm looking for something more casual, like to wear to a lounge or club.  #41 is really cute!  Is it going to be on sale anytime soon?  Preston do you know ?



Lec.. I love the dark blue dress !! I am waiting for my ban to be over ... so that Preston can ring it up and send it to me.. !! 

Did you try Dress 46 & 38 ??


----------



## Shopalicious

javaboo said:


> *shop*: I hope the jacket will fit me well just like it did for you and lux.
> 
> *Lec*: Oops I meant to type 41 is on sale not 42! Sorry, my fingers have a mind of their own!



I am pretty sure it will fit you nicely... !! ^^ 

Can't wait to see modeling pics.... I can't wait to see modeling pics ... !!


----------



## Shopalicious

MASEML said:


> Since everyone is different, this is my experience with #5, #42 and #46.
> 
> #5:  The XS fit perfectly. I think it runs TTS.
> 
> #42: It zipped up but is a little snug. I would have preferred to have sized up. It's too late now.
> 
> #46: It zipped up too but I remember it being constricted around the waist. I ended up returning the XS and P is sending me the S!!!
> Actually - NAP has the exact measurements of the dress in each size so it might be worthwhile to check that out to get a better idea of which size might fit best?



Hey.. can I see some modeling pics ??


----------



## may3545

Hm, for those who don't own the tweed jacket (I'm still debating on getting this as it hasn't come in yet) what do you wear outside? Trench jackets, shrugs, cardigans? Ideas would help


----------



## lilyelloworchid

I haven't worn mine yet, may, but I was planning on trying out a gray jersey wrap I bought at Nordstrom last year.... Do you own the HL cashmere shrug?  I think that would be a gorgeous option too!

I've contemplated getting that shrug (b/c it looks so chic!) or the jacket but b/c I'm such a shortie (barely pushing 5'0!) I think the jacket would be too overwhelming on me.


----------



## luxlover

lilyelloworchid said:


> Thanks -- did you get yours done at the HL store lv or do you think it's "safe" to take to a tailor?  I wouldn't want anything to happen to my precious    hehe



we took our dresses to a tailor Preston recommended. A safe thing is to go into a designer store such as Chanel, etc and ask them where they normally send their tailoring too and then go there.


----------



## lilyelloworchid

luxlover said:


> we took our dresses to a tailor Preston recommended. A safe thing is to go into a designer store such as Chanel, etc and ask them where they normally send their tailoring too and then go there.


 
Thanks, lux!

As an FYI to anyone who needs tailoring done in NYC, I called the HL boutique on Madison Ave for a recommendation and they highly recommended *L&S Tailors*.  Here's their contact info:

*L&S Tailors*
*138 E 61st St.*
*212.752.1638*

They're open M-F from 8am till 5:30 and I know they are open on Saturday too but I forget the hours...


----------



## luxlover

ok, now you ladies have you debating about 46, the dark purple dress...

I was going to pass on it since the style is very similar to the ash ombre, but now i'm tempted....

you girls are evil!! hahahhaa


----------



## Shopalicious

Lux..read this line 100 times :

"I want the purple dress , I should get it.. Let me call Preston!!"

I will be waiting for your modeling pic.. !!


----------



## lilyelloworchid

^^ I  the enabling in this thread!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *shop*! I'm a bit shorter at 5'2" or so but I'm the same size!


----------



## evolkatie

Yayy I'm part of the family now  One HL dress coming to my door step next week


----------



## lilyelloworchid

^^ Which dress did you get?


----------



## evolkatie

^^It's a cream dress that Christina Aguilera wore in a magazine or something. From Spring 08, dress #3 on the website.


----------



## Megadane

And I totally blame Shop and all of the girls who modelled their #2 jackets cause I just asked Preston to add me to the waitlist!
You all should be ashamed



Shopalicious said:


> Maseml.. I am pretty sure he is talking about the jacket.. is sure is stunning.. I am really happy with it...
> 
> Btw this is how it looked @ the back .. it is really stunning.. !! Time to call Preston and order yours..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Net-a-porter link..
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/35423


----------



## Megadane

Evolkatie congrats!! That's a beautiful dress!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Congrats Evolkatie!!! A fab Choice!!!


----------



## Lec8504

evolkatie said:


> ^^It's a cream dress that Christina Aguilera wore in a magazine or something. From Spring 08, dress #3 on the website.


 

congrats!  Can't wait to see pics!

OT but your baby in your avatar is soo cute..reminds me of my Kimmy


----------



## Lec8504

Shopalicious said:


> Lec.. I love the dark blue dress !! I am waiting for my ban to be over ... so that Preston can ring it up and send it to me.. !!
> 
> Did you try Dress 46 & 38 ??


 
Nope to both, ahleah tried on #46 though, I wanted to try on 38 but never got around to it...and I was worried it might be one of those dress that "flatten".

May- I want to buy some cashmere cardigans (HL have gorgeous ones...might have to pick one up soon) to wear on the outside..it's a more casual look and I just like the look of cardigans with these dresses, tone it down a bit KWIM?  And for a dressier look then I'll probably look for a shrug or something....

ahhh dress #41 is one sale too??!  ughhhh darn itttttt


----------



## lilyelloworchid

evolkatie said:


> ^^It's a cream dress that Christina Aguilera wore in a magazine or something. From Spring 08, dress #3 on the website.


 
Oh what a pretty dress!!!  Congrats!  Can't wait to see modeling pics! 




Megadane said:


> And I totally blame Shop and all of the girls who modelled their #2 jackets cause I just asked Preston to add me to the waitlist!
> You all should be ashamed


 
Is everyone getting the jacket?!  It is absolutely gorgeous... maybe after a few more modeling pics, I'll need to reach out to P to get on the waitlist too!!


----------



## evolkatie

THanks  I hope it fits lol I'm so happy. This is a bad addiction for me  I already have a few more that I want.


----------



## gemibebe

*Megadane* and *lec*, the dresses look so gorgeous on you!  

*lilmissb*, as I haven't seen #42 in black, it's hard for me to judge.  Personally I really like the lilac color and I find it even more beautiful IRL.  And of course *lec's * amazing picture has confirmed my idea  Yes, I feel that #43 is of the same length as the pink, plum, purple one.


----------



## gemibebe

*lilmissb*, I wouldn't suggest dyeing the dress.  Always prefer them in their pristine original status.  Oh yes, which red dress you're looking for?  I'm dying to have a red dress  and am still still searching.  Hopefully they'll have some nice styles coming out in red for SS09.  *Preston*, any news on that?

For the ad campaign thread idea, shall we start a HL action thread?  It must be so much fun!  *Meg* and *Vlad*, what are you still waiting?  We NEED our HL subforum!!! 

*Shopalicious*, you look super hot and I totally adore the jacket!


----------



## MASEML

I've gone to L&S twice to have dresses and skirts taken in - including HL. They are great! 




lilyelloworchid said:


> Thanks, lux!
> 
> As an FYI to anyone who needs tailoring done in NYC, I called the HL boutique on Madison Ave for a recommendation and they highly recommended *L&S Tailors*.  Here's their contact info:
> 
> *L&S Tailors*
> *138 E 61st St.*
> *212.752.1638*
> 
> They're open M-F from 8am till 5:30 and I know they are open on Saturday too but I forget the hours...


----------



## lilyelloworchid

Thanks, MASEML!  I'm glad to hear that a tpf'er has had a positive experience there.

I haven't even worn my Ash dress yet and I'm already thinking about the Ash Ombre dress that a lot of you ladies have.  I should be focusing on work but all I can think about in the back of my head is Ash Ombre, Ash Ombre, Ash Ombre!


----------



## MASEML

Shopalicious said:


> Hey.. can I see some modeling pics ??



Yes! Very soon. Promise will post pics soon. I'm still waiting for the purple to arrive.


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks for confirming gemibebe! I'm eyeing either the red Aveline cap sleeve one that Miranda Kerr wore.

I also like the Isabelle one showing on nordies & BG's website:
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod40540001&cmCat=search&searchType=MAIN&parentId=&rte=%252Fsearch.jhtml%253FN%253D0%2526Ntt%253Dherve%252Bleger%2526_requestid%253D17329

Also, I like this one but it's pretty much a combo of 43 and ari's navy tank with the crossed front:
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...D0%26Ntt%3Dherve%2Bleger%26_requestid%3D17329

I'm kinda also liking MASEML's blue one....


----------



## Megadane

Hey Lec do you know where I can see HL's cardigans and what their price is??  I'm looking for a black cardigan to dress down the ash ombré and grey to go with #27...if I get it.  Errrr...I was positive that I self-imposed a shopping ban



Lec8504 said:


> Nope to both, ahleah tried on #46 though, I wanted to try on 38 but never got around to it...and I was worried it might be one of those dress that "flatten".
> 
> May- I want to buy some cashmere cardigans (HL have gorgeous ones...might have to pick one up soon) to wear on the outside..it's a more casual look and I just like the look of cardigans with these dresses, tone it down a bit KWIM?  And for a dressier look then I'll probably look for a shrug or something....
> 
> ahhh dress #41 is one sale too??!  ughhhh darn itttttt


----------



## Megadane

Lilyelloworchid go for the ash ombré...it's amazing!!


----------



## Lec8504

Megadane said:


> Hey Lec do you know where I can see HL's cardigans and what their price is?? I'm looking for a black cardigan to dress down the ash ombré and grey to go with #27...if I get it. Errrr...I was positive that I self-imposed a shopping ban


 
oooo!! #27 is so pretty!

I haven't seen their cardigans online, but I haven't really looked.  But Preston might be able to send you some pics.  They are the new cashmere cardigans you guys got in preston.  The one I tried on is a hot pink one.  Price is around $300?  Not bad, and the quality is very nice, soo soft


----------



## Lec8504

gemibebe said:


> *lilmissb*, I wouldn't suggest dyeing the dress. Always prefer them in their pristine original status. Oh yes, which red dress you're looking for? I'm dying to have a red dress and am still still searching. Hopefully they'll have some nice styles coming out in red for SS09. *Preston*, any news on that?
> 
> For the ad campaign thread idea, shall we start a HL action thread? It must be so much fun! *Meg* and *Vlad*, what are you still waiting? We NEED our HL subforum!!!
> 
> *Shopalicious*, you look super hot and I totally adore the jacket!


 
thanks gemibebe 

And I agree..we need our own forum.  It'll be so much easier to navigate.  If I miss this thread for like a day, I'm soo far behind hehe


----------



## lilmissb

Lec8504 said:


> oooo!! #27 is so pretty!
> 
> I haven't seen their cardigans online, but I haven't really looked. But Preston might be able to send you some pics. They are the new cashmere cardigans you guys got in preston. The one I tried on is a hot pink one. Price is around $300? Not bad, and the quality is very nice, soo soft


 
$300??? Which one is this??? I don't remember one that cheap otherwise I may have jumped on it.


----------



## Lec8504

^ err there's more than one? LOL..ummm..from what I remember, I THINK its somewhere on the other side of the store as where the dresses are displayed.  I THINK one of the manequine was wearing it.  

Because when i was trying it on, I looked at the price and thought not that bad for good quality cashmere.  Unless I was dreaming haha...iono maybe preston can shed some light into it.  Hopefully I didn't glance and missed the extra 0 :x

oooo and the girl SA said that they just got it in (this was maybe 2 weeks ago)


----------



## lilmissb

Lec, if you look on the website there's a couple of sweaters. 8 & 14


----------



## lilyelloworchid

Wow a HL cashmere cardi for $300?!  I'd love to see pics of it too!


----------



## Lec8504

lilmissb- no it looks like a regular cardigan..none of the bandages like those.  Just a regular long sleve cashmere cardigan.  I'm not 100% sure of the price but the girl SA said that it's brand new and that they just got it in.  I should make a trip back to the store and see this weekend...but there's one that's hot pink and it's amazing.


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks Lec!


----------



## dreamdoll

*evolkatie* - congrats on your purchase! do post modelling pics when you get it!!

I can't wait for my pieces to arrive!!


----------



## MASEML

Hey ladies - to all the NYers. Next Friday (2/13), HL on madison is having a cocktail event with hor d'oeuvres. The invitation says you have to rsvp by 2/10 but I'm sure you can just walk in. 

Exclusive gift with purchase. 

Alcohol + credit card = dangerous.


----------



## dreamdoll

MASEML said:


> Hey ladies - to all the NYers. Next Friday (2/13), HL on madison is having a cocktail event with hor d'oeuvres. The invitation says you have to rsvp by 2/10 but I'm sure you can just walk in.
> 
> Exclusive gift with purchase.
> 
> Alcohol + credit card = dangerous.


 
omg how I wish I were in nyc now !


----------



## lilmissb

^^So glad I don't live in the states or have a credit card!


----------



## lilyelloworchid

MASEML said:


> Hey ladies - to all the NYers. Next Friday (2/13), HL on madison is having a cocktail event with hor d'oeuvres. The invitation says you have to rsvp by 2/10 but I'm sure you can just walk in.
> 
> Exclusive gift with purchase.
> 
> Alcohol + credit card = dangerous.


 
Oohhh I want to go!  Do you know what time the event is?  I'm supposed to be leaving for Maine for the long weekend for a ski trip getaway... wonder if I can convince DH to delay for a few hours for a worthy cause...


----------



## may3545

I think the cardigans on the left side of the boutique are the BCBG MaxAzria line, not HL. I was there today to pick up the black sequin halter (SO IN LOVE). I tried on the HL tweed jacket and I don't think it's for me. It rocks on you ladies, but I just can't do the sleeves and pocket. 

I then tried a blazer from the BCBG line, and those were $500 or so, but probably under $200 cuz they were also 60% off, so maybe the cardies are what you were talking about? I didn't see anything that I was comfortable wearing, but I'll have to ask Preston to send me photos about the cashmere cardigans.

Oh I also tried the #46 plum and it's gorgeous! Fits true to size and pretty comfortable I must say. You can't beat it for $500 =)

I'm thinking of using a cashmere Hermes wrap for outerwear to keep warm if I don't find anything else.

I have quite a collection now geez! This is such an enabling thread!


----------



## lilmissb

OMG!!! This is the colour & style I want!!! Should I just buy in S and alter it???

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Track=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:middle:us


----------



## lvpiggy

MASEML said:


> Hey ladies - to all the NYers. Next Friday (2/13), HL on madison is having a cocktail event with hor d'oeuvres. The invitation says you have to rsvp by 2/10 but I'm sure you can just walk in.
> 
> Exclusive gift with purchase.
> 
> Alcohol + credit card = dangerous.


 







:devil:


----------



## lvpiggy

may3545 said:


> I think the cardigans on the left side of the boutique are the BCBG MaxAzria line, not HL. I was there today to pick up the black sequin halter (SO IN LOVE). I tried on the HL tweed jacket and I don't think it's for me. It rocks on you ladies, but I just can't do the sleeves and pocket.
> 
> I then tried a blazer from the BCBG line, and those were $500 or so, but probably under $200 cuz they were also 60% off, so maybe the cardies are what you were talking about? I didn't see anything that I was comfortable wearing, but I'll have to ask Preston to send me photos about the cashmere cardigans.
> 
> Oh I also tried the #46 plum and it's gorgeous! Fits true to size and pretty comfortable I must say. You can't beat it for $500 =)
> 
> I'm thinking of using a cashmere Hermes wrap for outerwear to keep warm if I don't find anything else.
> 
> I have quite a collection now geez! This is such an enabling thread!


i believe the blazers on the left-hand side of the SF store are from the Max Azria Atelier line, like my black cashmere coat that i wore to NYE


----------



## Lec8504

^ ooo you might be right May....because at how pretty "cheaP it was for a HL sweater...


----------



## may3545

lvpiggy said:


> :devil:



Man I wish I were in NY!


----------



## lilyelloworchid

lilmissb said:


> OMG!!! This is the colour & style I want!!! Should I just buy in S and alter it???
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400029363322&fromMakeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:middle:us


 
That is a gorgeous dress and I love the color!!!  I'd be nervous about doing too much altering to it though.... maybe you can ask Preston if he can locate one for you in this color and in your size?


----------



## lilyelloworchid

Always quite the enabler.....  
Will you be flying into NY to attend??  




lvpiggy said:


> :devil:


----------



## lilmissb

lilyelloworchid said:


> That is a gorgeous dress and I love the color!!! I'd be nervous about doing too much altering to it though.... maybe you can ask Preston if he can locate one for you in this color and in your size?


 

Oooh! I'm so torn. I'd hate to loose it but I don't want to buy it if it can't be altered....it's from early 08 or late 07 so not much of a chance of it being found.... I'd messaged the seller to see if they have xs in case but I want to know if it's the same as my white one which was bit loose whereas the this may not be as stretched or stretchy and might fit.  Maybe I'm grasping at straws!


----------



## lilyelloworchid

lilmissb said:


> Oooh! I'm so torn. I'd hate to loose it but I don't want to buy it if it can't be altered....it's from early 08 or late 07 so not much of a chance of it being found.... I'd messaged the seller to see if they have xs in case but I want to know if it's the same as my white one which was bit loose whereas the this may not be as stretched or stretchy and might fit.  Maybe I'm grasping at straws!


 
Maybe you can buy it, take it to a good tailor and get their recommendation?  Worse case scenario, just resell on *bay?


----------



## lilmissb

^True, oh sooo tempting....gah! Too much to choose from.


----------



## luxlover

lilyelloworchid said:


> Oohhh I want to go!  Do you know what time the event is?  I'm supposed to be leaving for Maine for the long weekend for a ski trip getaway... wonder if I can convince DH to delay for a few hours for a worthy cause...



delay the trip and go!! you'll see me there hehehee.

LVPiggy might be going to. Shes 50/50 right now about coming out to NYC with me next week...hahaha


----------



## Vidalita

lvpiggy said:


> ps - they stretch a TON.  one of my guy friends was @ my apt and saw one of the dresses . . . . he picked it up and was like . . . wait . . . . DOES THIS ACTUALLY FIT ON YOU?!?  clearly men have no concept of the power of stretch


seriously! kim kardashian wears xs in leger...she had a lot of her wardrobe for sale on ebay last year, LOL!


----------



## lilmissb

Bumping...can anyone else tell me if it's able to be altered? Sorry, I seem a little desperate don't I?  This is my UHG HL dress and has been since I got it in the white....aiya!



lilmissb said:


> OMG!!! This is the colour & style I want!!! Should I just buy in S and alter it???
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400029363322&fromMakeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:middle:us


----------



## lilmissb

brian said:


> seriously! kim kardashian wears xs in leger...she had a lot of her wardrobe for sale on ebay last year, LOL!


 
I know! And I let the XS in pink of the zip front dress slip through my fingers!!! I was a bit scared that she may have stretched the dress beyond what it's capable of though! LOL


----------



## lilyelloworchid

luxlover said:


> delay the trip and go!! you'll see me there hehehee.
> 
> LVPiggy might be going to. Shes 50/50 right now about coming out to NYC with me next week...hahaha


 
  I can just imagine my DH's face if I were to tell him to delay our ski trip so that I can go shopping --> 

Although he absolutely loved the Ash dress when I modeled it for him last night.......


----------



## lilmissb

^That's the thing, they love the results so just play on that. My bf LOVES my HL and encourages me (within reason) to get more...


----------



## javaboo

dreamdoll said:


> Anyone knows how the sizing / fit for #38 runs?
> 
> Also, anyone seen #7 on sale? TIA!!



I tried on the purple version and I think its TTS. I'm normally an xxs and was only able to order the xs in the purple version and it was huge on me. Normally the xs is still ok but this one was definitely big.

I like dress 7 too but the stores never got that one in.


----------



## lilyelloworchid

lilmissb said:


> ^That's the thing, they love the results so just play on that. My bf LOVES my HL and encourages me (within reason) to get more...


 
Sounds like you should get that dress on *bay.....


----------



## Megadane

Great deal but is the seller legit???  She has alot of both HL and CL up for auction.  Has anyone dealt with this seller???  




lilmissb said:


> OMG!!! This is the colour & style I want!!! Should I just buy in S and alter it???
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Track=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:middle:us


----------



## lilflobowl

Popcorn muncher strikes again! 
So remember how I bought a black HL dress off evilbay & I was saying that it's rather big on me even though it still fits?
Well... I've made my decision & won't be keeping it.


----------



## lilmissb

^Mega, I verified her CL's on the authentication thread. I really love that dress and some of her shoes.


----------



## laureenthemean

Megadane said:


> Great deal but is the seller legit???  She has alot of both HL and CL up for auction.  Has anyone dealt with this seller???



Her CLs look legit.  I think the HLs are too.


----------



## luxlover

lilmissb said:


> Bumping...can anyone else tell me if it's able to be altered? Sorry, I seem a little desperate don't I?  This is my UHG HL dress and has been since I got it in the white....aiya!



sweetie, i'm sorry...i know you really like this style but i honestly would not advise you to get it. the beauty of the HL dress is the tight fit and stretch. its made up of a stretchy knit bandage material. theres no way a tailor can cut it up and fix it imo. they could, but the fit just wont be the same and no point in getting an HL dress if it doesnt fit properly imo.


----------



## lilmissb

^^lilflo, which black one again?


----------



## luxlover

laureenthemean said:


> Her CLs look legit.  I think the HLs are too.



her prices seem to be very reasonable. i am very tempted to bid on the ginvera boots she has thats ending in about 22 hours...


----------



## lilmissb

luxlover said:


> sweetie, i'm sorry...i know you really like this style but i honestly would not advise you to get it. the beauty of the HL dress is the tight fit and stretch. its made up of a stretchy knit bandage material. theres no way a tailor can cut it up and fix it imo. they could, but the fit just wont be the same and no point in getting an HL dress if it doesnt fit properly imo.


 
Hmmm...I didn't want to admit it. I relooked at my modelling pic of the white one and I look lumpy...I have emailed the seller so maybe she comes back with that she has an XS  or maybe I'll offer something low...ush:


----------



## lilmissb

BTW, I just saw dress #7 and wow!


----------



## Megadane

^^great!!! I wouldn't want to see lilmissb get ripped. Maybe I should look at her CL's


----------



## luxlover

^^ oh Megadane, does that mean we have successfully converted you into a heels (CL's) girl?!! hehehehe


----------



## MASEML

ladies - really long story but i have a date next week. Which HL dress to wear? my choices are #5, #23, #46 or the purple/white dress victoria beckham wore? It'll be my 2nd date.


----------



## luxlover

MASEML said:


> ladies - really long story but i have a date next week. Which HL dress to wear? my choices are #5, #23, #46 or the purple/white dress victoria beckham wore? It'll be my 2nd date.



purple/white dress!


----------



## Megadane

luxlover said:


> ^^ oh Megadane, does that mean we have successfully converted you into a heels (CL's) girl?!! hehehehe



Well Lux,  I double dawg dare you to find me a pair of black CL Very Prive with only a 3 inch heel and I'll show youI


----------



## lilflobowl

Hey lilmissb! I just popped you a PMj it's basically the black version of the blush rose dress that can be found on evilbay with the additional halter straps.


----------



## lilflobowl

I would repost my pics but I can't cos I'm accessing this from my phone.


----------



## lilmissb

Megadane said:


> ^^great!!! I wouldn't want to see lilmissb get ripped. Maybe I should look at her CL's


 
Aww thanks mega! Hmm, do I spot a bit of CL shopping happening here??? *runs around high fiving the other enablers*


----------



## luxlover

Megadane said:


> Well Lux,  I double dawg dare you to find me a pair of black CL Very Prive with only a 3 inch heel and I'll show youI




hahhaa you got it! i'm sure i can find some 100mm VP's somewhere.... worst case I can get you to SO a pair! hahaha


----------



## lilmissb

MASEML said:


> ladies - really long story but i have a date next week. Which HL dress to wear? my choices are #5, #23, #46 or the purple/white dress victoria beckham wore? It'll be my 2nd date.


 
What does #23 look like again? I love #5 on you. Ooohh, 23 is the burnt orange one hey? I love that one too.


----------



## lilyelloworchid

*MASEML* -- my vote is for #23!  You looked gorgeous in that orange dress


----------



## MASEML

you don't think the orange is trying too hard? my friend thinks so...


----------



## luxlover

^^ you look pretty in the orange dress, but yes i do think its a little hard. you should go for a softer, more elegant/sexy look.
 Purple/white!!


----------



## lilyelloworchid

Really?  Well... I guess maybe it depends on where you are going for your date?  I'd think if you are going to a nice restaurant, it would be appropriate without trying to hard... if on the other hand it's a low key popcorn and a movie type of deal, the dress would probably be out of place.


----------



## MASEML

luxlover said:


> ^^ you look pretty in the orange dress, but yes i do think its a little hard. you should go for a softer, more elegant/sexy look.
> Purple/white!!



Yeah, think it might end up being the purple/white or #5 (b/c it is still pretty cute). 

Thanks!!!


----------



## lilyelloworchid

Just looked back at your photos -- you look stunning in #5 and the purple/white!  Either would be great!


----------



## MASEML

Thanks lilyelloworchid!


----------



## lilmissb

Oh no, someone's made an offer on that blue dress I want! It better not be one of you! Kidding!!


----------



## ahleah712

lilmissb said:


> OMG!!! This is the colour & style I want!!! Should I just buy in S and alter it???
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Track=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:middle:us



Nice dress...


----------



## Shopalicious

Megadane... congrats and welcome to the HL jacket Club.. !! ^^ Can't wait to see your modeling pics


----------



## ahleah712

Okay...finally got my camera back from my sister and able to take some pics


----------



## lilmissb

^That is super *HAWT* *ahleah*!!!


----------



## Lec8504

wooooooooo (my imitation of a cat call haha)


----------



## ahleah712

Lec8504 said:


> wooooooooo (my imitation of a cat call haha)



  thanks....

*lilmissb* thanks


----------



## Lec8504

MASEML said:


> ladies - really long story but i have a date next week. Which HL dress to wear? my choices are #5, #23, #46 or the purple/white dress victoria beckham wore? It'll be my 2nd date.



2nd date huh ?

well #23 looks amazing on you, because that was the dress that i remember the most out of your modeling pics a while back.   But if it's a date, I say #46...mini and more covered up on top = A+


----------



## lvpiggy

someone snag this!!  black leather paillettes dress that *lux* and i both have, XXS on ebay _(note to mods:  this is not my auction, nor do i know the ebay seller)_

http://cgi.ebay.com/HERVE-LEGER-WOMENS-DRESS-AUTHENTIC-SIZE-XXS_W0QQitemZ160313284912QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WC_Dresses?hash=item160313284912&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## lvpiggy

brian said:


> seriously! kim kardashian wears xs in leger...she had a lot of her wardrobe for sale on ebay last year, LOL!




here's the conversational replay:

_picks up dress _

_looks at lvpiggy :wondering_

_looks back at dress _

_"can you actually, like, put this on?!?" _

_*lvpiggy*: _


----------



## lilmissb

^

^^I saw those and thought it was a great deal!


----------



## dreamdoll

*ahleah* - you look amazing!!

*maseml* - my vote goes out to #46!! simple and classy yet not too OTT for a date!


----------



## dreamdoll

lilmissb said:


> BTW, I just saw dress #7 and wow!


 
oh yes - my fav out of the entire Fall collection! 
Now, if only it was produced....pity!


----------



## lilmissb

^Must have been a VIP dress.


----------



## dreamdoll

lilmissb said:


> ^Must have been a VIP dress.


 
One SA told me the only piece was produced for the runway - and that same piece was used over in many different photoshoots. Totally gorgeous with the feathers on one shoulder, pity they never produced more!


----------



## lilmissb

^Dammit! Oh well, the girl who gets that one is so lucky.


----------



## lvpiggy

ok ok, i've officially changed my mind about the sapphire dress . . . i've been trying to sell it, but i tried it on again this weekend and i believe i've pinpointed the issue - wrong nubra!  i'd been wearing my regular feather-lite, but this one looks like it merits the seamless U, which i didn't own at the time . . . 

ended up wearing it out on saturday with my navy suede declics:


----------



## Kya~

Hi, im new in this blog.. ihave a question how to spot a fake herve leger dress? i tried to read the thread but it doesnt show much and the thread are so longg  
is the real one made in hong kong? and can someone show me the pic of the label that sewn in the dress? so i can compare? thanks alooottt.. plz help... loveeeee Herve leger dress.
btw, lvpiggy: STUNNING!!!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Ahleah you look great! LV as always, you look hot!


----------



## Megadane

*Aleah-*wowsa..that dress is stunning on you!
*Masml-*I agree with Lec..the orange was my fav. too but the #46 might be a better choice for your 2nd date (has he SEEN you in HL yet? Don't send him into cardiac arrest if you want a third date!)
*Lvpiggy-*that dress is perfection on you..I will cry if you sell it!
*Lux-*Haha re. CL's for my BF..no thanks..I want 'em!
*Shop-*I'm waitlisted for the jacket so not too sure how long of a wait that will be..but I am very excited about it)
*Lilmissb-*did you decide on the dress from the bay??


----------



## lilyelloworchid

*lvpiggy* - you look amazing in the blue dress!  do you use nubra feather-lite or seamless u with your #5 dress?  I think in addition to taking the straps up I'll need a little boost for my bust too!

BTW the $300 cardigan discussed a few pages back isn't HL (got an email from Preston about that).  Does anyone know if the HL cashmere shrug (#8) ever went on sale?


----------



## Shopalicious

*LVpiggy.*. you look stunning as usually... haaa btw I felt the same way about Kim and XS

*aleah*: you look amazing in that dress.. but i thought the neckline was a little bit higher 

*Megadane:* I am sure Preston could find one for u .. !! He is the best !! 

*Maseml* So have you decide on the dress yet .. ^^


----------



## dreamdoll

^ *LV* you look fantastic as always!!


----------



## dreamdoll

btw ladies, my raspberry dress came in today! Finally!! 

Please excuse my messy bed! And my not so busty top!  
Thanks for letting me share!


*Honeysuckle dress worn with Bordeaux Lady Gres*













And a couple more pics of my ash! Gonna get the straps taken up when work slows down!


*Ash colourblock dress worn with black Altadamas with pony hair*


----------



## Sammyjoe

Dreamdoll you look hot hot hot!! I love both the dresses on you!!!


----------



## lilflobowl

^^looking good babe!!! the raspberry fits you just fine!

dammit. now i want another pair of CLs to wear with my dresses when they come in! ush:


----------



## lilyelloworchid

I can't view a lot of images at work so I'm missing out on your modeling pics, dreamdoll but I'm sure they're hot!!


----------



## tresjoliex

Megadane said:


> I'm 5'11..and dearly wish I could wear a pair of smokin' CL Very Prive but they would put me at, say, 6'3 0r 6'4


 
You should visit the Lower Heels thread in the CL forum.

I'm like 5'8 and I can't go over like 3.5 inches.

But there are 70 mm Very Prives and simples and a lot others!


----------



## Shopalicious

Dreamdoll:: you are looking great in your dresses  Love both of them on you !! 

Lilflobowl : Which CL are u eyeing on ?? ^^


----------



## tresjoliex

Question.

When do yall think the spring dresses will go on sale?
I have to have a dress and I can only afford it on sale, plus I have to save up for it.


----------



## dreamdoll

*Sammyjoe*, *lilflobowl*, *lilyelloworchid*, *shopalicious* - thanks for the compliments!


----------



## may3545

lilyelloworchid said:


> *lvpiggy* - you look amazing in the blue dress!  do you use nubra feather-lite or seamless u with your #5 dress?  I think in addition to taking the straps up I'll need a little boost for my bust too!
> 
> BTW the $300 cardigan discussed a few pages back isn't HL (got an email from Preston about that).  Does anyone know if the HL cashmere shrug (#8) ever went on sale?



The shoulder shrug, long sleeve shrug, and long sleeveless cashmere sweater are all 60% off at HL =)


----------



## lilyelloworchid

^^  Thanks for the info, may!!


----------



## pisdapisda79

Dreamdoll, you look amazing in both dresses, WOW


----------



## pisdapisda79

I'm in Canada & have decided to break down & get a HL dress thanks to you gals, can anyone forward me an SA name & email address pretty please? Thanks


----------



## lilyelloworchid

Welcome to the HL club pisdapisda 
The ladies on this board introduced me to Preston who helped me get my first (and def not last!) HL ---> preston@luciomontana.com

He's super helpful -- let us know what you end up getting!


----------



## may3545

Preston is the greatest! preston@luciomontana.com


----------



## Shopalicious

Preston is the greatest .. !! Contact him @ preston@luciomontana.com!!


----------



## pisdapisda79

Thanks Everyone!


----------



## HerveLegerSA

*MASEML*, You look stunning in any HL dress.  Purple dress will be hot


----------



## HerveLegerSA

*Dreamdoll *and all the tPF ladies.  

*Tip of the day*
The way to wear that raspberry dress is very versatile when it comes to the styling.  I will recommend your girls to create some distance between the pink and red straps to create a sexier look.  You girls can even let the red straps to hang around the arm and the pink straps hang around the shoulder.  Try not to have them stick together, as this will really lose the individualism of you and the dress.  This raspberry dress might have stiffer fabric, however, it is impeccable in styling.


----------



## Megadane

70 mm Very Prive??  For real??  I best scoot right over to this thread!



tresjoliex said:


> You should visit the Lower Heels thread in the CL forum.
> 
> I'm like 5'8 and I can't go over like 3.5 inches.
> 
> But there are 70 mm Very Prives and simples and a lot others!


----------



## Megadane

Hi Pisdapisda!  I'm in Canada as well-and thus about as technically far away an HL lover can be to a HL boutique!  
Preston helped me purchase my ash ombre and waitlisted me for the jacket and perhaps buying the #27 dress on Sunday from him as well..when I figure out my work bonus.  He is very very helpful and accomodating to Canadians
Is there anyone that can forward from the US to you here in Canada?  



pisdapisda79 said:


> I'm in Canada & have decided to break down & get a HL dress thanks to you gals, can anyone forward me an SA name & email address pretty please? Thanks


----------



## lilyelloworchid

Thanks for the tip Preston (though I don't have the raspberry dress to try that out!).

I found a picture of Leona Lewis demonstrating the separate strap look I think:
http://www.dresslikestarz.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/10/leona-lewis-in-herve-leger-1.jpg


----------



## lvpiggy

ohhhh btw a quick note - i haven't time to respond to the other posts now but i will come back, i promise!

however, the question someone posted earlier reminded me of a conversation i had with *laurayuki*  . . . . so for nearly all the dresses i use the feather-lite, but there's a trick . . . for a most of the dresses, when you put on your nubra, if you apply the cups upside down, it actually works much better in terms of ability to place the bra at the right level, without it peeking out on the tops/sides of the dress . . . will post a modelling pic later to demonstrate but try it out for yourselves too, just put each cup on upside down with the plastic joiner angled slightly downwards and then fasten as normal in the center!


----------



## laurayuki

Store in Troy, Michigan  just called for more dresses on 60% sale from fall season  

Enable~~~~


----------



## laurayuki

lvpiggy said:


> ohhhh btw a quick note - i haven't time to respond to the other posts now but i will come back, i promise!
> 
> however, the question someone posted earlier reminded me of a conversation i had with *laurayuki* . . . . so for nearly all the dresses i use the feather-lite, but there's a trick . . . for a most of the dresses, when you put on your nubra, if you apply the cups upside down, it actually works much better in terms of ability to place the bra at the right level, without it peeking out on the tops/sides of the dress . . . will post a modelling pic later to demonstrate but try it out for yourselves too, just put each cup on upside down with the plastic joiner angled slightly downwards and then fasten as normal in the center!


 
 oh yeah i did that last weekend with my rasberry dress.. works wonders!!!


----------



## MASEML

Dreamdoll, you look fab in ur dresses!


----------



## gemibebe

ok, I seriously think that we are in BAD NEED of a subforum.  We can already separate so many threads (even stickies) from this thread: eg. reference library, post your HL (pics only), HL in action, official chat thread, deal and steal...I was away for 1 day and can't believe how much I have to catch up! 

*lilmissb*, have you decided on your dress?  Will you buy that one?  My advice would be only buy the one that fits you.  Though I know there may be great tailors out there, still I don't feel comfortable trying to alter a HL...

*MASEL*, you look gorgeous in all your HLs!  I'm not going to be much help, I think the most important thing is which one YOU feel the most comfortable and charming in?  

*lv*, stunning as usual! BTW, you seem to have so many clubbing opportunities!  Really envy you!  It's well worth all the investment!  Will wait for your modeling pic, I'm not sure I definitely get what you meant


----------



## MASEML

During lunch, I popped into saks and picked up a pair of nude CL pointed pumps. Can't remember the name but they look similar to pigalles. 

can't wait to sport them with my new HLs!!


----------



## gemibebe

*Dreamdoll*, love the dresses on you!


----------



## lilyelloworchid

I RSVP'ed earlier this afternoon to the HL event at NY's Madison ave boutique.  The SA at the store told me the event was all day (from 10-6) and that the RSVP allows them to get a count of how many individuals will be attending to ensure that they have enough gifts with purchase for all those who attend.

I can't wait!


----------



## Lec8504

lvpiggy said:


> ohhhh btw a quick note - i haven't time to respond to the other posts now but i will come back, i promise!
> 
> however, the question someone posted earlier reminded me of a conversation i had with *laurayuki* . . . . so for nearly all the dresses i use the feather-lite, but there's a trick . . . for a most of the dresses, when you put on your nubra, if you apply the cups upside down, it actually works much better in terms of ability to place the bra at the right level, without it peeking out on the tops/sides of the dress . . . will post a modelling pic later to demonstrate but try it out for yourselves too, just put each cup on upside down with the plastic joiner angled slightly downwards and then fasten as normal in the center!


 
that was me that asked about the nubra i think hehe....I'll try that with the nubra that I bought at VS.  Thanks!   Also any girls have any luck when they wear their HL and nubra out to a club?  What if you sweat?   Because i like to boogieeee  
Better to not wear it then right? 

also LVpiggy you look gorgeous in that blue dress


----------



## luxlover

^^ LVpiggy and I wear our dresses out all the time when we go dancing. The nubra stays put, dont worry. The HL dresses are really tight, so it helps to keep the nubra in place =).


----------



## lilmissb

OMG! I'm so behind after one night, god help me when I go on holidays!

*lv* - as I said before, stunning! It makes me really regret listening to my bf say that blue is boring. I LOVE the colour blue but he doesn't. Doh! Should have bought that dress.

*dreamdoll*, wow! you are stunning in those dresses. I'm wearing my ash one out Sat night to an engagement party.

*laurayuki* - which other ones from fall 08???

*MASEML* - decolts?

Wow, all this nubra talk. Must be the only girl who goes commando in them...

As to the matter of that dress on the bay, I am asking the seller to give me a price as she said she might be able to find an XS for me but she'd need firm committment from me. I said if she can find it I would interested but I need to know a price first. I hate to let it go but if it don't fit...


----------



## MASEML

Yes, maybe they are called decolts - decoltissimo!!! 

Thanks lilmissb


----------



## Lec8504

luxlover said:


> ^^ LVpiggy and I wear our dresses out all the time when we go dancing. The nubra stays put, dont worry. The HL dresses are really tight, so it helps to keep the nubra in place =).


 
yay!  time to go out girls  haha

*dreamdoll:  *omg that rasberry dress looks sooo nice on you!  You're making regret skiping on that dress now :/


----------



## laurayuki

MASEML said:


> During lunch, I popped into saks and picked up a pair of nude CL pointed pumps. Can't remember the name but they look similar to pigalles.
> 
> can't wait to sport them with my new HLs!!


 

OMG we missed each other by like maybe 30 min!!!! i was there getting the python rolando... good lord!


----------



## laurayuki

lilmissb said:


> *laurayuki* - which other ones from fall 08???
> 
> .


 
I have no idea...  i was getting ready to go to work already late and i didn't dare call back because i kind of went a little crazy in saks today..... so i don't want to know which ones are on sale...... but i can imagine it's probably almost everything since it's the second cut?


----------



## MASEML

laurayuki said:


> OMG we missed each other by like maybe 30 min!!!! i was there getting the python rolando... good lord!




laurayuki - that would have been soooo funny if we saw each other! Nice! I tried on the python rolandos too but didn't get them. 

Also - #43 just arrived. It's SHORT! but i love it. I have to charge my camera but will post pics for everyone to see. I'd say it is 26" or 27" inches in length from shoulder to hem. I think it is the length of gemibebe's colorblock dress.


----------



## lilmissb

*Laura*, second cut? Does this mean deeper reductions or just simply more dresses being reduced to 60% off?

*MASEML* - OMG you got 43??!! I love that one too. I was debating over 42 or 43 cos I do want a short one....let me know how they run and which one feels better on.


----------



## laurayuki

YAY modeling pix!!!


----------



## laurayuki

lilmissb said:


> *Laura*, second cut? Does this mean deeper reductions or just simply more dresses being reduced to 60% off?
> 
> 
> 
> She said that there are more dresses on sale, which translate to me as different styles.  Last time i think half of the sale items were already 60% off around thanksgiving so i'm think more styles  :devil:
Click to expand...


----------



## MASEML

Lilmissb - I personally like #43 better. But it is probably because I didn't size up in #42. I think lookwise, I like #43 better too - the color is so rich. I think #43 runs TTS


----------



## lilmissb

^Thanks! I can't wait to see 43 in action cos I like that style. I've been to-ing and for-ing about those 2 dresses forever! As you might have guessed with my rants on here!!!  

Thanks laura for clarifying. I thought that might be the case. Does this mean 38 is down to 40%??? Hm...I wonder what else has been reduced?


----------



## dreamdoll

*pisdapisda*, *Maseml*, *gemibabe*, *lilmissb*, *lec* - Thanks ladies for the the kind words!

*Mr. P* - Thanks for the tip! I tried it with the straps down, hmm but I think personally I like my straps up on me...maybe I'll try creating a little distance...Thanks for sourcing the raspberry for me!

I can't wait for my nubra to arrive!


----------



## Lec8504

ermmm....

I just bought my first cl to go with my grey ombre dress....I'll post pics when it comes...

darn it...no LV for now for me


----------



## luxlover

ok, I just came back from HL. I was suppose to pick up 4 dresses today, but I lost a little weight recently so none of the XS fit anymore...

Preston is now ordering me the dresses in XXS so hopefully, I will have them by next week.

I did take lots of modeling pics of some current sale dresses so you ladies can get an idea of whats on sale. i will post pics once i am home tonight.


----------



## Lec8504

yay luxlover!  I'll be checking this thread later then, can't wait!  Did you try out the tube dress?  #41 i think?  I'll wait for this pics hehe

and wow you lost that much weight!  are you going to sell your other dresses in xs now?  Or can they still fit ok?


----------



## luxlover

well, i was always borderline XXS/XS but because of the holidays and pigging out I was more comfortable in an XS. So I got most of my dress from the last 2 months in XS and now they're too big .

Most of the dresses still fit fine, so its really no big deal.


----------



## lilmissb

*lux*, you're healthy though aren't you? You're not like extreme dieting right??? You're totally gorgeous now!

*Lec*, yeah! CL's...which ones???

*Laura*, which python did you get? Sooo jealous....


----------



## Lec8504

oh ok I was about to say lol..it would be good that you lost weight (since it's always good to lose weight imo..unless you are like too thin) but bad if you couldn't fit into your other HLs hehe


----------



## luxlover

hahaha dont worry ladies I'm 5'5 and 110 lbs right now. I was always borderline XS/XXS, my first HL dress is an XXS so I'm just back to my regular size now. I gain about 5lbs from the holidays so i'm finally back to normal. Rock climbing totally works btw! It's fun and it really helps to tone your body up.

haha I'm actually kinda happy, it just kinda sucks a little that my recent purchases dont fit as well anymore.


----------



## lilmissb

hey lux, if I lose some weight and get into an XS again I will be banging on your door!!!


----------



## ahleah712

geez the thread is too fast...can't catch up

*dreamdol*l-wow you look great in those dresses..and thanks for you kind comment

*Sammyjoe *, *Megadane*, and *Shoplicious*, thanks also for your kind comments.

*pisdapisda79*- welcome to the thread, I'm still fairly new too...HLs are addicting....


----------



## Lec8504

rock climbing really is fun...I used to do that a lot about a couple years ago but stopped...I should start though...I remember after I've done it I felt so much better than after a hard cardio session at the gym.


----------



## ahleah712

*LVpiggy*- as always you look hot in that blue dress


----------



## lvpiggy

Lec8504 said:


> that was me that asked about the nubra i think hehe....I'll try that with the nubra that I bought at VS. Thanks! Also any girls have any luck when they wear their HL and nubra out to a club? What if you sweat? Because i like to boogieeee
> Better to not wear it then right?
> 
> also LVpiggy you look gorgeous in that blue dress


 
thanks for the compliment!!  i actually dance a *lot* but i always wear my nubras . . . . i don't sweat very much on my body (mostly on my face it seems, how bizarre right? ) but i believe even if you do perspire a bit, the HL is tight enough that it will actually hold the nubra in place, KWIM?


----------



## Lec8504

lilmissb said:


> *lux*, you're healthy though aren't you? You're not like extreme dieting right??? You're totally gorgeous now!
> 
> *Lec*, yeah! CL's...which ones???
> 
> *Laura*, which python did you get? Sooo jealous....



I snapped up the drapiday in grey suede earlier today when they appeared on Barneys....suprised that they have it in my size (6).  Iono about it with the HL dresses though..but iono I might just keep them....but it seems like there's not much info about them in the CL forum :/ 

I want to see when saks have their next ECG event, then I might try to get a pair of black prives and/or nude slingbacks...it'll be sometime later on though...I have my eyes on a couple of new LV and maybe another HL dress


----------



## lvpiggy

luxlover said:


> ok, I just came back from HL. I was suppose to pick up 4 dresses today, but I lost a little weight recently so none of the XS fit anymore...
> 
> Preston is now ordering me the dresses in XXS so hopefully, I will have them by next week.
> 
> I did take lots of modeling pics of some current sale dresses so you ladies can get an idea of whats on sale. i will post pics once i am home tonight.


 
ahhhh jealous!! wish i had that problem . . . . since i just came back from nyc i'm wayyyy over target right now, hmph!!   i was tellin one of the boys, the piggy's behind is growing by the minute, it seems!!    back on the wagon with me!  that's the problem with NYC, i eat so much when i'm there . . . . sheng jian bao + steak + permesan fries = round pig


----------



## Lec8504

hope this isn't too OT...but would these good well with the ash ombre dress?

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...26_requestid%3D27764%26N%3D0%26pageSize%3D160


----------



## lvpiggy

gemibebe said:


> ok, I seriously think that we are in BAD NEED of a subforum. We can already separate so many threads (even stickies) from this thread: eg. reference library, post your HL (pics only), HL in action, official chat thread, deal and steal...I was away for 1 day and can't believe how much I have to catch up!
> 
> *lilmissb*, have you decided on your dress? Will you buy that one? My advice would be only buy the one that fits you. Though I know there may be great tailors out there, still I don't feel comfortable trying to alter a HL...
> 
> *MASEL*, you look gorgeous in all your HLs! I'm not going to be much help, I think the most important thing is which one YOU feel the most comfortable and charming in?
> 
> *lv*, stunning as usual! BTW, you seem to have so many clubbing opportunities! Really envy you! It's well worth all the investment! Will wait for your modeling pic, I'm not sure I definitely get what you meant


 
ehehehe . . . . that's only because i vigilantly stalk clubbing opportunities . . . i love dancing so that's all i ever want to do on wknds . . . 

okei here's the modelling pic, i tried to take it from a non-scandalous angle, for some reason even tho this covers more than my swimsuits, it seems much more risque!!  maybe just the fact that it's a bra? :shame:







see?  in the instructions, they tell you to put on the cups so the more rounded side is on the bottom, and the flatter side on the top?  if you flip them over and put the more rounded side on the top, you get less bra peek!


----------



## lilmissb

Yum! Parmesan fries.....I can only imagine what they taste like....but it must be pretty good!


----------



## lilmissb

^^Whoa piggy! Hope we don't too many weirdos here otherwise your inbox will be flooded with admirers!!!!


----------



## Lec8504

oh ok!  Got it!  thanks lvpiggy, now I know for sure what to do with my nubra


----------



## MASEML

im going to test that out this weekend. Thanks piggy!


----------



## dreamdoll

*LV* - Thanks for the nubra tip!! Now I know what to do - can't wait for my nubra to arrive!!


----------



## dreamdoll

*lux* - Wow thanks for taking pics! Would love to see the sale dresses!


----------



## lvpiggy

lilmissb said:


> ^^Whoa piggy! Hope we don't too many weirdos here otherwise your inbox will be flooded with admirers!!!!


 
hahaha then i will be like:


----------



## lvpiggy

congrats everyone!  hehehe


----------



## lilmissb

^^Such cute graphics!!! Hehehehehehe

yay for 200 pages!


----------



## luxlover

we definitely need a subforum now. 200 pages...! that means theres a lot of interest in HL =).


----------



## dreamdoll

wow 200 pages! yay!! definitely agree we need a sub forum...


----------



## ahleah712

can't we just ask vlad and meg if we can get one?  congrats on 200 pages....
LVpiggy-now you have to print out all the pages and send it to Herve Leger and get your discount.....hahahahaa


----------



## Lec8504

^ i think they have been asking...

please vlad and meg....itll be so much easier to navigate through if there is a separate HL forum.


----------



## lilyelloworchid

Lec8504 said:


> hope this isn't too OT...but would these good well with the ash ombre dress?
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...26_requestid%3D27764%26N%3D0%26pageSize%3D160




Those are gorgeous!!!  Even if they don't go well with the ash ombre dress (though I think they would!), you should get them anyways!!


----------



## lilyelloworchid

Yay for 200 pages!  We totally need a subforum!!!


----------



## Lec8504

lilyelloworchid said:


> Those are gorgeous!!!  Even if they don't go well with the ash ombre dress (though I think they would!), you should get them anyways!!



thanks lilyelloworchid   I have plenty of time to save up and get them too since I really want to wear the ash ombre dress to this event in the fall with my bf.


----------



## *qp*

Just want to be in Page 201, Post #3001, hope this is a good start  
I really love the HL pic only thread, *LVPIGGY* 
*Luxlover* I totally in love with you in white and purple dress. 
I manage to find mine in xxs, will post pix sometime next week. 

You look really look much taller in all the pix I thought you were like 5'10 !

I used to be 5' 5 110 lbs too, now I'm 100 really need to put on some weight.

After seeing you in HL dresses - I Can't imagine you rockclimbing !

*Laurayuki *You also look amazing in #45 !!!

I'm ordering #11 , Rasberry ombre strapless, #42 from Preston. I'm getting 4 dresses this month 

Anybody with #24 and #39 or HL Couture line , plz post your pics


----------



## lvpiggy

guess who's hanging out at my apartment?!?! P for Preston! (^(oo)^)v

purpletoad.net/puff/piggysplash.gifpurpletoad.net/puff/piggysplash.gif


----------



## lvpiggy

i ambushed him on his way out of the HL store todae!!!


----------



## lilmissb

**qp* *congrats on your purchase! I can't wait to see your modelling shots!!!

I want 39 too but I don't know if it's on further sale. I know one person bought it but hasn't put up modellingshots.


----------



## lilmissb

^^Hahahaha! Good for you piggy. Whatcha gonna do? Wine and takeout? Hey Preston!!! Have fun with piggy. But then again how could you not??? 

MASEML, you're killing me here! Where are the modelling shots of 43???


----------



## luxlover

what you 2 are hanging out together and I wasnt invited?!! hahaha 

ask promised earlier today ladies, modeling pics of a couple of dresses I tried on at the store today. Preston makes a cameo in a couple of the pictures .

I really liked this dress, but Preston didnt have my size today. So I've placed an order and I'm suppose to get the dress next week .


----------



## luxlover

this dress was surprisingly very hot on =).


----------



## luxlover

Lilac dress


----------



## luxlover

the cutting of this dress is quite nice. it does wonders for your chest .


----------



## luxlover

a modeling picture of the skirt from resort 09. this skirt is very versatile, and I'm pairing it with the shirt I wore to work today.


----------



## Lec8504

luxlover said:


> Lilac dress



did you get this?  If you didn't then  you REALLY REALLY NEED TO GET IT!  It looks so hot on you!  Your waist sooo tiny lux....soo envious...need to hit the gym more now haha


----------



## Shopalicious

Haa yea Lux waist is so tiny.. and u look stunning.. in the black and grey dress  !!


----------



## luxlover

skirt and shirt combo from spring 09. the shirt is a little big on me so the top isnt giving me as much support as needed, but the skirt is nice.


----------



## lilflobowl

I think the second dress is the nicest!! & honestly you have a really good figure & a tiny waist!!


----------



## luxlover

lilflobowl said:


> I think the second dress is the nicest!! & honestly you have a really good figure & a tiny waist!!



yeah, i really like the 2nd dress too. its super hot. i just dont know where to wear it to and its a bit short. if i do get it, then i would have to go to the tailor and play designer a bit to length the dress .

thanks for the compliment. i have an hourglass figure, so theres pros and cons. i tend to lose weight in my waist first, so the pro is that i have a small waist. the bad thing about that though is the small waist makes my big hips look even bigger >_<. so no matter how much weight i lose, i still always think i look fat... haha its weird.


----------



## dreamdoll

*lux* - Thanks for sharing your pics! You look stunning!! My fav is the second dress in black - gorgeous! And really, you have a fantastic figure, hourglass with such a tiny waist!! Oh I'm envious!!


----------



## luxlover

Lec8504 said:


> did you get this?  If you didn't then  you REALLY REALLY NEED TO GET IT!  It looks so hot on you!  Your waist sooo tiny lux....soo envious...need to hit the gym more now haha



haha thanks Lec8504. the fit of the dress is pretty nice, unfortunately though, the color doesnt work on me. The light purple/grey makes my skin look washed out. I just cant pull the color off . It looks gorgeous on you though.

I ended up ordering the black/blue dress in XXS. I was really looking forward to getting that dress today but the XS turned out to be wayyy too big even after Preston tried steaming it . So I need to wait another week for it. Did you get that dress yet?


----------



## lvpiggy

luxlover said:


> yeah, i really like the 2nd dress too. its super hot. i just dont know where to wear it to and its a bit short. if i do get it, then i would have to go to the tailor and play designer a bit to length the dress .
> 
> thanks for the compliment. i have an hourglass figure, so theres pros and cons. i tend to lose weight in my waist first, so the pro is that i have a small waist. the bad thing about that though is the small waist makes my big hips look even bigger >_<. so no matter how much weight i lose, i still always think i look fat... haha its weird.


 

that's like my issue with my arms!!!! omg!!!  we're seriously like, on parallel but not identical wavelengths . . . .


----------



## lvpiggy

luxlover said:


> haha thanks Lec8504. the fit of the dress is pretty nice, unfortunately though, the color doesnt work on me. The light purple/grey makes my skin look washed out. I just cant pull the color off . It looks gorgeous on you though.


 
ni kan!  didn't i say when we met up @ 4 season?!?  just goes to show, it pays to listen to piggy every once in a while


----------



## lvpiggy

luxlover said:


> what you 2 are hanging out together and I wasnt invited?!! hahaha


 
hey now, you were totally invited, and *someone* (named *luxlover*) REJECTED ME!!!







<---- rejected piggy


----------



## lvpiggy

lvpiggy said:


> guess who's hanging out at my apartment?!?! P for Preston! (^(oo)^)v


 
hehe i gave preston a fashion show of all my BP (before preston!) HL's from the resort 2008 collection!


----------



## luxlover

lvpiggy said:


> that's like my issue with my arms!!!! omg!!!  we're seriously like, on parallel but not identical wavelengths . . . .



hehe yup, yup. thats why i  you so much .


----------



## luxlover

lvpiggy said:


> hehe i gave preston a fashion show of all my BP (before preston!) HL's from the resort 2008 collection!



hahaha "BP" I love that. So now you have a before BP collection and after BP collection....hahaha.


----------



## *qp*

luxlover said:


> what you 2 are hanging out together and I wasnt invited?!! hahaha
> 
> ask promised earlier today ladies, modeling pics of a couple of dresses I tried on at the store today. Preston makes a cameo in a couple of the pictures .
> 
> I really liked this dress, but Preston didnt have my size today. So I've placed an order and I'm suppose to get the dress next week .


 









I thought this was seperate top and miniskirt combination when I first saw on Lou Dillon. The top look very very simple that I personally thought adding accessories might ruin the look. I'm too crazy with accesories and I couldnt imagine myself wearing it. 

I like how you wear it off shoulder...very versatile and wearable !!! I'm now contemplate in trying this one , Oh no !!!

BTW I still think you look best with your white/purple and would love to see you in the turq/navy (Beyonce). I have a feeling bold color ones look best one you .


----------



## samhainophobia

Lec8504 said:


> I snapped up the drapiday in grey suede earlier today when they appeared on Barneys....suprised that they have it in my size (6).  Iono about it with the HL dresses though..but iono I might just keep them....but it seems like there's not much info about them in the CL forum :/
> 
> I want to see when saks have their next ECG event, then I might try to get a pair of black prives and/or nude slingbacks...it'll be sometime later on though...I have my eyes on a couple of new LV and maybe another HL dress



Unfortunately CLs are no longer included in Saks EGC -- at least, they were not included in January EGC, and apparently will not be included in the next EGC either, so it seems that this is the way of things for the forseeable future at least.  Jerks .

Ladies, what was the retail price for the long-sleeved cashmere shrug?  (Trying to figure out how much it costs now that it's 60% off.  I may need it in black, if I can actually find it anywhere .)


----------



## Sammyjoe

I think you look stunning lux!! I really like all the dresses and skirt and top on you, my fav is dress 2.

Preston said that I will be getting my dresses any day soon! As soon as they arrive, I will post them!


----------



## Lec8504

luxlover said:


> haha thanks Lec8504. the fit of the dress is pretty nice, unfortunately though, the color doesnt work on me. The light purple/grey makes my skin look washed out. I just cant pull the color off . It looks gorgeous on you though.
> 
> I ended up ordering the black/blue dress in XXS. I was really looking forward to getting that dress today but the XS turned out to be wayyy too big even after Preston tried steaming it . So I need to wait another week for it. Did you get that dress yet?



iono maybe IRL but in the pics then it looks awesome on you 

ooooo you ordered it already?!  I'm still slacking off on mine lol...iono i'm trying to see if I can get_ something_ else if not then I'll ask preston if there are anymore in stock.  But please enable me and post pics once you get it hehehe.


----------



## Lec8504

samhainophobia said:


> Unfortunately CLs are no longer included in Saks EGC -- at least, they were not included in January EGC, and apparently will not be included in the next EGC either, so it seems that this is the way of things for the forseeable future at least.  Jerks .
> 
> Ladies, what was the retail price for the long-sleeved cashmere shrug?  (Trying to figure out how much it costs now that it's 60% off.  I may need it in black, if I can actually find it anywhere .)



bleh....darn it...that really really sucks..i was hoping to acquire more points to get a nice gift card again next year 

okie time for me to head to bed..night girls!

~ C


----------



## MASEML

lux - love the dress! It's a mini! woo hoo


----------



## MASEML

luxlover said:


> a modeling picture of the skirt from resort 09. this skirt is very versatile, and I'm pairing it with the shirt I wore to work today.



Lux - did you get this skirt? It is really amazing? I love it.


----------



## lilmissb

OMG* lux!*!! I love them all and your figure is totally TDF! Need to get back to gym, oh wait I suspended membership for 2 months...ush:

How you fit into the lilac blush one? Can't remember, did you ahve to size up? Oh really need to see you in 43 to compare...

I love the 2nd one too.


----------



## ahleah712

*Lux*-OMG your figure!!!! I agree with the other ladies...your waist is so tiny....you look gorgeous in all the outfits...


----------



## may3545

Luxlover, you look amazing in all the dresses! I do like the second one the best, very sexy and whimsical.

And I LOVE your body. I felt good about my body in size M, but now I think I need to do more crunches LOL.


----------



## luxlover

lilmissb said:


> OMG* lux!*!! I love them all and your figure is totally TDF! Need to get back to gym, oh wait I suspended membership for 2 months...ush:
> 
> How you fit into the lilac blush one? Can't remember, did you ahve to size up? Oh really need to see you in 43 to compare...
> 
> I love the 2nd one too.



the lilac one fits TTS. i wouldnt recommend sizing up, plus as you wear the dresses more and more they tend to stretch out a little so get your regular size.


----------



## luxlover

MASEML said:


> Lux - did you get this skirt? It is really amazing? I love it.



i heard it comes in a black/white combo too. i want to see how that one looks first, and i might get a skirt. we can finally wear HLs to work hahaha.


----------



## luxlover

all of you ladies are soooo sweet. I totally heart you guys. *Thank you all so much for the sweet compliments*


----------



## laureenthemean

*lux*, you really do have a fantastic figure!


----------



## x joie

*luxlover*, was this dress on sale too? do you remember for how much? it's GORGEOUS and looks phenomenal on you. 


luxlover said:


> what you 2 are hanging out together and I wasnt invited?!! hahaha
> 
> ask promised earlier today ladies, modeling pics of a couple of dresses I tried on at the store today. Preston makes a cameo in a couple of the pictures .
> 
> I really liked this dress, but Preston didnt have my size today. So I've placed an order and I'm suppose to get the dress next week .


----------



## luxlover

x joie said:


> *luxlover*, was this dress on sale too? do you remember for how much? it's GORGEOUS and looks phenomenal on you.



yes, this dress is on sale. its the exact same design as dress 46, just a different color. so its $1250-60% .

the dress fits TTS.


----------



## lilyelloworchid

*lux*  - you look AMAZING in all those dresses!


----------



## laurayuki

You look so good~~~  

So when are you coming to nyc again?  



luxlover said:


> Lilac dress


----------



## laurayuki

btw lux.. i want your hair... and lvpiggy's hair... man what i wouldn't do to have my hair that long and flowy....


----------



## Megadane

*LUX* -Holy moly girl! You look so beautiful in all of the dresses.  I love you in the lilac dress..isn't that the one *Lec *has as well?
I can imagine how much fun you and LV have dancing the weekends away in your HL!


----------



## gemibebe

OMG *Lux*! You look amazing in all the dresses though their styles are so versatile! I particularly love the 1st one and you wear it way better than Lou Doillon!!!   I really like the HL skirt as well: they're sexy yet elegant.  You can totally wear them to work!


----------



## lilyelloworchid

Seeing all these modeling pics and finding out what dresses everyone's ordering is making me want more... I just can't decide what to order!  Ash ombre, cashmere shrug, lilac #42, strapless raspberry ombre (if they are still around?!) or something else!  I need to figure out what to order from Mr. P (and EVERYTHING is not an option for my poor bank account!!!)

I know #38 comes in purple/black and gray/black too... does anyone know if those are on sale?  Is it 40 or 60%?  I love the purple/black combo!


----------



## Lec8504

Megadane said:


> *LUX* -Holy moly girl! You look so beautiful in all of the dresses. I love you in the lilac dress..isn't that the one *Lec *has as well?
> I can imagine how much fun you and LV have dancing the weekends away in your HL!


 
yup its the same one that I bought.  I still say it looks amazing on her and that she NEEDS it


----------



## Megadane

^^^^*LUX* you're doing mankind a disservice by NOT buying that dress


----------



## Megadane

Soo..is #42 $1250-60%?  And Lux how tall are you again?  I wonder if it would be too "riske" for my height?
What?  What is happening here..I AM ON A BAN, lol!


----------



## luxlover

Megadane said:


> Soo..is #42 $1250-60%?  And Lux how tall are you again?  I wonder if it would be too "riske" for my height?
> What?  What is happening here..I AM ON A BAN, lol!



i'm 5'5 without heels. I have heels on in the pics so I'm about 5'9. It wont be 'riske' on you. 42 would look gorgeous gorgeous on you!!


----------



## luxloverbrother

and you're still shorter then me


----------



## lilmissb

^Hahahaha lux, your bro is now addicted to TPF....that's hilarious!


----------



## luxloverbrother

muhahaha she doesn't know i'm here yet. shes always talking about TPF, so i decided to check it out.:tpfrox:

p.s. i love these smilies!!!!! the guy forums all have lame smilies


----------



## lvpiggy

luxloverbrother said:


> and you're still shorter then me


 

omg . . . . this little piggy foresees much hilarity ensuing . . . . can't wait!


----------



## lvpiggy

btw . . . . someone snag this dress! $636 only, from $1590!

XS & M

http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...all&clickid=cat_leftnav_txt&parentPage=family


----------



## luxloverbrother

Shopalicious said:


> Haa yea Lux waist is so tiny.. and u look stunning.. in the black and grey dress  !!


  OMG, its my other sister!!!!!!!!! 
Is that Mugo i spy in your avy?


----------



## lvpiggy

Xs & S, $556 from $1390

http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...all&clickid=cat_leftnav_txt&parentPage=family


----------



## lvpiggy

luxloverbrother said:


> OMG, its my other sister!!!!!!!!!
> Is that Mugo i spy in your avy?


 

omg this is hilarious . . . *lux *is either going to be:

   or
 or


----------



## luxloverbrother

lvpiggy said:


> omg . . . . this little piggy foresees much hilarity ensuing . . . . can't wait!



hey, its Vicky. my sissy is always mentioning you and your shopping trips together! i like the piggy!


----------



## lvpiggy

*ash ombre off the shoulder!!! xxs & xs - $954*

http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...all&clickid=cat_leftnav_txt&parentPage=family


----------



## lvpiggy

black leather paillettes - *all sizes*, $1074 from $1790

http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...all&clickid=cat_leftnav_txt&parentPage=family


----------



## lvpiggy

luxloverbrother said:


> hey, its Vicky. my sissy is always mentioning you and your shopping trips together! i like the piggy!


 

haha thx!!  i told your sister one day i'm gonna get a baby pig that looks just like that, and name it Bacon


----------



## luxloverbrother

lvpiggy said:


> omg this is hilarious . . . *lux *is either going to be:
> 
> or
> or


my bets on numeral 2 (or at least she'll try... I top her by 7 inches)

p.s. i like the black dress more


----------



## lvpiggy

S & M, $780 from $1950!!

http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...all&clickid=cat_leftnav_txt&parentPage=family


----------



## may3545

lvpiggy said:


> black leather paillettes - *all sizes*, $1074 from $1790
> 
> http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...all&clickid=cat_leftnav_txt&parentPage=family



Teehee-- I picked this up at SF on Wednesday-- LOVE IT!


----------



## lilmissb

lvpiggy said:


> omg . . . . this little piggy foresees much hilarity ensuing . . . . can't wait!



I agree!!!


----------



## lvpiggy

xxs & xs, 1014 from 1690

http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...all&clickid=cat_leftnav_txt&parentPage=family


----------



## may3545

I'm digging this one:





http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...ily&clickid=cat_leftnav_txt&parentPage=family


----------



## lvpiggy

btw . . . i would just like to add that i'm pretty darn annoyed given that i paid full price for 3 of these . . . . :censor:

this is the kind of thing that makes me not want to shop for anything full price anymore.  retailers are retarded.  when *lvpiggy*  starts waiting for sales you *know* you've screwed up BIG TIME


----------



## luxloverbrother

lvpiggy said:


> xxs & xs, 1014 from 1690
> 
> http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...all&clickid=cat_leftnav_txt&parentPage=family


heyy i saw this dress in a closet in my house......

p.s. i dont noe why i choose that smilie but i think its comical


----------



## lvpiggy

luxloverbrother said:


> my bets on numeral 2 (or at least she'll try... I top her by 7 inches)
> 
> p.s. i like the black dress more


 
hehehe . . . maybe i should lend her my tributes for the day   i think these will put her within reach . . . .


----------



## lvpiggy

luxloverbrother said:


> heyy i saw this dress in a closet in my house......
> 
> p.s. i dont noe why i choose that smilie but i think its comical


 
AHHHH PRESTON!!!  u have to tell us when we try on the same dress!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lvpiggy

ahahaha *luxbrother's *location is Saks, now for sure he will get the backhand & the lecture for going w/o *lux!!!*


----------



## luxloverbrother

^^she tried those on in saks when i was there with her last time, still significantly shorter tehehehe


----------



## luxloverbrother

lvpiggy said:


> ahahaha *luxbrother's *location is Saks, now for sure he will get the backhand & the lecture for going w/o *lux!!!*



hahahahahahahahaahahaha i never go to saks without lux, i need someone to pay for my expenses


----------



## lvpiggy

luxloverbrother said:


> ^^she tried those on in saks when i was there with her last time, still significantly shorter tehehehe


 

ahh but you forget, grasshopper:

_only her hand needs to reach your head height_


----------



## lilmissb

lv, aren't you a diff shoe size to lux though???


----------



## dreamdoll

This is nice!! Unfortunately I'm popcorn munching now... 




may3545 said:


> I'm digging this one:
> bcbg.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/pBCBG1-5411855dt.jpg
> 
> http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...ily&clickid=cat_leftnav_txt&parentPage=family


----------



## may3545

^ Me too, dreamdoll.... me too...


----------



## dreamdoll

Valentines is just next week...any ladies wearing their new HLs out?

*May* - popcorn and drinks!


----------



## Shopalicious

luxloverbrother said:


> OMG, its my other sister!!!!!!!!!
> Is that Mugo i spy in your avy?



Hey Dear... yes... it is Mugo @ the avy !! Welcome on TPF.. !! I am sure your sis will be "THRILLED"


----------



## *qp*

lvpiggy said:


> omg . . . . this little piggy foresees much hilarity ensuing . . . . can't wait!


 
*^^  Adorable  ^^*

Bacon !!?? Huhuhu, I want a mini piggy now ~~

By chance I found this ads ( hope this is where you found him! )

BTW Love the HL pic only thread, *LV*


----------



## Shopalicious

Hey Everyone, I need some help deciding whether I should get the grey and black off shoulder dress that lux modeled for us

I currently have the ash ombre off shoulder, ash dress #5, dark purple off shoulder, ash sequins.. do u think that I will be having too much off shoulder and ash ??


----------



## lilflobowl

well, all your ash dresses are different so I think that's ok but why don't you get a brighter colour instead? all the colours you have now are quite dark!


----------



## Shopalicious

*Lilflobowl *: You are right Lux said the same thing.. haa she say I am a dark color girl  ! I should try more colors


----------



## lilmissb

I agree, you already have 46 which is the same as the cream/black one. Unless you love the dress and can't live without it you only need it in one colour. Get something RED *shop*!!!!


----------



## luxlover

luxloverbrother said:


> muhahaha she doesn't know i'm here yet. shes always talking about TPF, so i decided to check it out.:tpfrox:
> 
> p.s. i love these smilies!!!!! the guy forums all have lame smilies



hahahaha OMG, I go out shopping in LA for a few hours and I come back to find this!!! 

Looks like my evil brother has wrecked havoc here...hahahaha. Well, I guess this is what I should expect to see from a 17 yr old kid...


----------



## luxlover

lvpiggy said:


> omg . . . . this little piggy foresees much hilarity ensuing . . . . can't wait!



oh!!! its Bacon!!! soooo cute!


----------



## luxlover

lvpiggy said:


> AHHHH PRESTON!!!  u have to tell us when we try on the same dress!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



ok, I have to defend Preston on this one. he's never seen me try on this dress. he doesnt even know I own it. I actually just got the dress in the mail the other day. Someone gave it to me as a thank you gift for being a tour guide while he was visiting SF.

The dress definitely looks better on you, plus its an XS so its slightly big on me. I dont think I'll be wearing it anytime soon.


----------



## Shopalicious

luxlover said:


> ok, I have to defend Preston on this one. he's never seen me try on this dress. he doesnt even know I own it. I actually just got the dress in the mail the other day. Someone gave it to me as a thank you gift for being a tour guide for while he was visiting SF.
> 
> The dress definitely looks better on you, plus its an XS so its slightly big on me. I dont think I'll be wearing it anytime soon.



I was wondering why u didn't get it..  Haaa u didn't tell me you got that as a pressie.. !! Now I am offically envying u .. haaa anyone needs a tour guide in HK ??


----------



## MASEML

Seriously, Lux - I'll be a tour guide too for a HL dress!  I'll even take him to the top of the Empire State Bldg, Statue of Liberty, Times Square - I'll suffer through all the touristy things and become annoyed by all the tourists that walk slow or who suddenly stop to take a photo of a pigeon or a no-name bldg, for a dress!


----------



## katla

luxlover said:


> this dress was surprisingly very hot on =).



what a wonderful dress and you look amazing in it! What's the style called? Is it from the F/W 08 collection?


----------



## marfi

is the idea that you don't wear a bra underneath these dresses?  I'd like to try one but I normally require a significant brassiere


----------



## Megadane

Ok Luxloverbrother,  if you're gonna play with us I want to see you in #42.  Now strut 
Just kidding!!


----------



## luxlover

marfi said:


> is the idea that you don't wear a bra underneath these dresses?  I'd like to try one but I normally require a significant brassiere



you can wear a bra with these dress. some dresses, a normal bra will work. for the majority of them though, you will need to get a Nubra. You can get Nubras from Victoria Secret, Nordstrom, or online at Nubra.com.


----------



## luxlover

MASEML said:


> Seriously, Lux - I'll be a tour guide too for a HL dress!  I'll even take him to the top of the Empire State Bldg, Statue of Liberty, Times Square - I'll suffer through all the touristy things and become annoyed by all the tourists that walk slow or who suddenly stop to take a photo of a pigeon or a no-name bldg, for a dress!



hahaha i basically did the equivalent of what you said but in San Francisco. I did the whole Golden Gate Bridge, Fishermans Wharf, Palace of Fine Arts, Union Square, Sausalito, Golden Gate Park, etc, etc. hahahaa


----------



## luxloverbrother

Megadane said:


> Ok Luxloverbrother,  if you're gonna play with us I want to see you in #42.  Now strut
> Just kidding!!



hahaha


----------



## Shopalicious

Hey Luxloverbrother.. your other sis here want to see u in a dress too ^^


----------



## luxlover

luxloverbrother said:


> hahaha


OMG! why are you still here??!!! ok... time for some  . hahahahaa


----------



## MASEML

Does anyone know how to compress photos? I've been trying to post bday pics but my jpegs exceed the tpf limit.   

I even wanted to post modeling pics of #43.


----------



## dreamdoll

MASEML said:


> Does anyone know how to compress photos? I've been trying to post bday pics but my jpegs exceed the tpf limit.
> 
> I even wanted to post modeling pics of #43.


 
Perhaps if you re-size them, they'll be compressed? Try right-clicking on the photos, and selecting edit, then go to "stretch" under one of the tabs, and key in 50 in both boxes. That will size down the picture to 50% and then save it. This is what I usually do. HTH!

Can't wait to see your pics!!


----------



## MASEML

dreamdoll said:


> Perhaps if you re-size them, they'll be compressed? Try right-clicking on the photos, and selecting edit, then go to "stretch" under one of the tabs, and key in 50 in both boxes. That will size down the picture to 50% and then save it. This is what I usually do. HTH!
> 
> Can't wait to see your pics!!



Hey dreamdoll, I tried that already  
also - have you taken any of your dresses to the drycleaners? Do i have to go to a special drycleaner?


----------



## dreamdoll

MASEML said:


> Hey dreamdoll, I tried that already
> also - have you taken any of your dresses to the drycleaners? Do i have to go to a special drycleaner?


 
oh dear, do you use an external site to post? I upload my pics to photobucket...

I haven't yet gotten any of my dresses cleaned, but I think I'll try to go to a special drycleaner, I'm concerned about the colours etc...perhaps the other ladies can advise?

Also, I'm wondering if the dresses stretch on wear, does it mean they might shrink back a little (or alot?) after a trip to the drycleaners?


----------



## MASEML

I imagine that the dress will shrink back to its original size? maybe? Yeah, we need the other ladies to advise...piggy and lux, you've been wearing these dresses forever - thoughts?


----------



## lilmissb

Seriously, if anyone wants a tour of Sydney I'll do it for a dress!


----------



## MASEML

what's photobucket? must google this.  I uploaded my pics to my computer.


----------



## lilmissb

^web based picture hosting site


----------



## lilmissb

dreamdoll said:


> Perhaps if you re-size them, they'll be compressed? Try right-clicking on the photos, and selecting edit, then go to "stretch" under one of the tabs, and key in 50 in both boxes. That will size down the picture to 50% and then save it. This is what I usually do. HTH!
> 
> Can't wait to see your pics!!




MASEML I use either photoshop to crop and watermark or you can use a small program called VSO image resizer. It will resize your images in a flash to 640x480.


----------



## luxlover

MASEML said:


> I imagine that the dress will shrink back to its original size? maybe? Yeah, we need the other ladies to advise...piggy and lux, you've been wearing these dresses forever - thoughts?



After dry cleaning, the dresses do shrink back. You dont need to go to a special dry cleaner, just go to a good one and you will be fine.

I usually upload my pics to photobucket.com and then i just resize them there. Once you resize the pics, save it on your comp, and then post it on TPF.


----------



## dreamdoll

luxlover said:


> After dry cleaning, the dresses do shrink back. You dont need to go to a special dry cleaner, just go to a good one and you will be fine.
> 
> I usually upload my pics to photobucket.com and then i just resize them there. Once you resize the pics, save it on your comp, and then post it on TPF.


 

Thanks!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Wow, all of you ladies look amazing in your dresses!! We've got some fab ladies on tpf!


----------



## ahleah712

Hey ladies...anyone looking for a black dress...on sale at bloomies

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=130535&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results


----------



## ahleah712

^^^Oops...Just read the description...its dark navy not black


----------



## lilmissb

Does anyone know what other dresses have been cut to 60% off?


----------



## ahleah712

^^^not sure, but Preston said that the sale is only going to last about one more month...all dresses not sold would be shipped to Asia and Europe outlets.  So if you have a dress in mind...get it soon..I'm trying to convince BF to get me my #46..hehehe


----------



## lilmissb

Someone said that the dresses would be shipped off back to warehouses in the next few days? So where in Asia and Europe would they be shipped and could we get them there?? Is Asia/Europe behing the US for seasons? Hmmm..that means I need to get a move one then I suppose.


----------



## ahleah712

Not sure where and why it gets shipped to Asia and Europe...gotta email preston to ask him...what are you planning to get?  did you order your 42 yet?


----------



## lilmissb

Nope. Get paid on Friday night. I'm debating as some shoes might come through and then I have my bf's CC to pay off...plus I might have to move, so not sure what I should do. If it gos for another month I may be able to get it next month....hmmm. Are you buying anymore?


----------



## ahleah712

I'm trying to get #46 the purple one, but a little tight on $$$, gonna have to ask BF to pay for it first...I also like this one

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=124866&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results

but don't think I'll get it...I want some Louboutins to go with the HL dress


----------



## lilmissb

Oh, I thought you were trying to get more than that..confused me. I love that tbe dress too but I learnt my lesson about buying strapless dresses! Yeah, unfortunately designer addictions leave you short of money don't they??? LOL.


----------



## gemibebe

*luxloverbrother*, welcome on board!  Glad to see that we have more diversity here at HL!

*Lux*, I'd totally love to be a tour guide for a HL!!!  Anyone will make a trip soon to Europe? 

*lv*, the little piggy is too cute!!!

*lilmissb*, if there's anything in the AW08 that you truly , then get it.  Otherwise, it's time to focus on the SS09!  I'm done with AW08 now and will live through everyone else' great deal that's still going on... However, my focus now is to save for SS09... There are so many beautiful pieces and color, color, color 

BTW, just curious: anyone already get anything from Resort/SS09 collection or shall we create a new thread on that?


----------



## dreamdoll

ahleah712 said:


> ^^^not sure, but Preston said that the sale is only going to last about one more month...all dresses not sold would be shipped to Asia and Europe outlets. So if you have a dress in mind...get it soon..I'm trying to convince BF to get me my #46..hehehe


 
That's interesting, I wonder if Singapore might be included in the Asian outlets...


----------



## Sammyjoe

It was funny reading comments from Luxloverbrother!!Lol!!!

OT- Does anyone know if Hong Kong sells HL? Or if you are in Hong Kong and China, what high end brands are missing, that you would like to see?

Sorry,back to HL, I have lost a tiny amount of weight and Preston has kindly got me the ash in a M, do you think I should get a S instead? I am now a size 6 US. He is also looking for a few dresses from 08, so I would need to ask him to change the size request from M to S


----------



## lilflobowl

does that mean we're getting leftovers which will then be marketed as new season dresses?! arghhh.....!


----------



## lilflobowl

oh yea, & perhaps we should post all our modelling pics in the picture thread that lvpiggy started. otherwise she'd end up cutting/pasting our pics there.


----------



## foxycleopatra

The Madison Ave. NY boutique still had the black wool jacket (LuxLover's lover) available yesterday in XXS and XS as of store closing time.  60% off retail.  They also had several of the ombre off-the-shoulder dresses but only in sizes S (or was it M?) and larger.


----------



## HerveLegerSA

Ladies,  Spring is coming.  Lets move on from Fall Winter.  You girls should totally post the outfit picture of your Valentine date.  Lets have a Contest HL + CL LOOK.......Winner gets my kisses. HAHA.


----------



## Megadane

I'm in!  However I do not own CL's (yet) so I hope I can still play




HerveLegerSA said:


> Ladies, Spring is coming. Lets move on from Fall Winter. You girls should totally post the outfit picture of your Valentine date. Lets have a Contest HL + CL LOOK.......Winner gets my kisses. HAHA.


----------



## lilmissb

^You will soon mega!


----------



## Shopalicious

Preston .. Love the Vday Idea... !! ^^


----------



## ahleah712

lilmissb said:


> Oh, I thought you were trying to get more than that..confused me. I love that tbe dress too but I learnt my lesson about buying strapless dresses! Yeah, unfortunately designer addictions leave you short of money don't they??? LOL.



They sure do...that's why after the 46 that's it for me...I need to start saving for my Hawaii trip in May....how bout you? getting anything from the spring collection?

Anyone out there who already got something from the spring collection?


----------



## Lec8504

here is my own contribution for the modeling pics of the ash ombre dress...took a little while cuz i left it at my bf mom's house and i go to her house only in the weekends 







side view





and just wanted to add this here..in the background ahleah made an appearance lol


----------



## dreamdoll

*Lec* - Wow you look really good in the ash ombre!! Mind if I ask what size are you wearing?


----------



## Lec8504

HerveLegerSA said:


> Ladies,  Spring is coming.  Lets move on from Fall Winter.  You girls should totally post the outfit picture of your Valentine date.  Lets have a Contest HL + CL LOOK.......Winner gets my kisses. HAHA.



ahaha well i'll be wearing my lilac dress FOR SURE but iono about CL since I just lost one because my phone's online was too late arggg :x

I'll take pics of my vday outfit though...everyone else should too!  It'll be fun!

Am I the only one that doesn't really like anything from Resort (at least on the website but maybe if I see other people modeling it) so I might have to get at least another dress from fall before I lay low for the summer.  I really like the blue dress but iono where else I can wear it to since it is a little dressy..and i would love a tube dress.  Is the blue with white slashes tube dress that MASEML have on sale? #51?  

Or does anyone know how much is the tube dress #41 is now?


----------



## Lec8504

dreamdoll said:


> *Lec* - Wow you look really good in the ash ombre!! Mind if I ask what size are you wearing?



thanks    it's a XS...I think it fits TTS.

well it's tight but that's just because I gained a little weight lol...so once I tone up again then it'll be all good haha


----------



## dreamdoll

Lec8504 said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't really like anything from Resort (at least on the website but maybe if I see other people modeling it) so I might have to get at least another dress from fall before I lay low for the summer. I really like the blue dress but iono where else I can wear it to since it is a little dressy..and i would love a tube dress. Is the blue with white slashes tube dress that MASEML have on sale? #51?


 
I haven't really seen anything I like from Resort either...I was also thinking of getting another piece from fall, the fall collection seemed to have quite a few pieces I liked...


----------



## dreamdoll

Lec8504 said:


> thanks  it's a XS...I think it fits TTS.
> 
> well it's tight but that's just because I gained a little weight lol...so once I tone up again then it'll be all good haha


 
I think it looks right on you, not too tight or anything


----------



## Lec8504

^ yeh!  I thought i was the only one haha...the resort dresses might look better once our girls model them but as of right now it's too "bright" for me..and the cuts aren't that interesting as the fall ones imo.  

but who knows I'll probably have to eat my words a couple of weeks later on when I start seeing everyone else purchases haha


----------



## HerveLegerSA

*LEC*, you look stunning in Ash Ombre Dress.  HOT.


----------



## ginanguyen

yes indeed they are hot!!! they fit perfect and they make you look thin! =)


----------



## lilmissb

Lec, you look amazing. I really love the dress but I need variation in my cupboard!


----------



## Lec8504

thanks preston   (still working on the blue dress....lol)

lilmissb....you have the other ash dress right?  Are you going to wait out for the resort collection then?  

also does anyone know if they are going to add more dresses later on or is that it for the resort/spring collection?


----------



## Lec8504

um lol i guess i'll be eating my words faster than what I thought but if anyone buys this dress, please please model it!  I want to see how it looks 

http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...603&clickid=cat_leftnav_txt&parentPage=family



edit:  also is this from the new resort collection?  or fall?  Preston do you have this at your store?


----------



## lilmissb

*Lec* you're hilarious! Um, thinking about 39, 42 (both pink and pink/silver combo) or 43...then onto maybe 17 in resort. I also like the orange spring version of it too. 

I also like this one "marianne" which is a combo of the navy tank on bloomies & 43.
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...3D0%26Ntt%3Dherve%2Bleger%26_requestid%3D1153

Obviously if I go the above I wouldn't get 43....choices...


----------



## Lec8504

lilmissb said:


> *Lec* you're hilarious! Um, thinking about 39, 42 (both pink and pink/silver combo) or 43...then onto maybe 17 in resort. I also like the orange spring version of it too.
> 
> I also like this one "marianne" which is a combo of the navy tank on bloomies & 43.
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...3D0%26Ntt%3Dherve%2Bleger%26_requestid%3D1153
> 
> Obviously if I go the above I wouldn't get 43....choices...



hmm...im looking at both the 43 and the marianne side by side...and my own personal opinion....i like the detailing/cut of the marianne better (like the criss cross at the stomach area)...but i like the color of 43 better.  Ok i'm not much help lol.

there's a pink/silver combo for 42?  do you have pics of that one?  I actually really like how the 42 fit....it's really vava-voom...and you need that every once in a while tehehe

ooo #17 has an interesting neck tie/line (?)  did you look at #23..the peach blush...that's a niceeeee color   so is #24!  mediteranean blue!

Ok i'm heading to bed...because now i'm starting to want everything that i said that I wasn't interested in lol.  Night


----------



## lilmissb

^Whoops, I meant pink and silver of 43!!! I know, I love the marianne version so much better too because of the waist banding. I think I might get the amythest version as it's a much stronger, richer colour. I'm not a pink girl! So weird I know.

I like the peach and blue. Thanks god I'm not too sure about the dresses!

Night!


----------



## Sammyjoe

You look great Lec8504, the ash looks perfect.


----------



## MASEML

My cc is so happy b/c I don't really like anything from the Resort collection. I'm waiting for Spring. 

Is anyone going to get the bikinis?


----------



## lilmissb

^LOL! I know what you mean I don't like as many in next seasons lineup. Yet... MASEML, where's your modelling pic of 43? You did say you were going to model it didn't you?


----------



## can008

LVPIGGY! Of course! I always see you in HL in the CL subforum, not surprise to find you here! ^_^ You look so good in HL and you have so many!
I am a new believer and have been eyeing on a few dresses myself and now I decided tol take the plunge! I love love love the cream bandage halter dress that Rachel Bilson wore. Do you have any idea on how I can get it in XXS, or has it been sold out and is that on sale too?


----------



## lilmissb

^The rachel bilson halter is on sale. Email Preston who will find it for you. His email is *preston@luciomontana.com*


----------



## *qp*

MASEML said:


> My cc is so happy b/c I don't really like anything from the Resort collection. I'm waiting for Spring.
> Is anyone going to get the bikinis?


 


I placed order for 2 bikinis last week, but not sure about the price and when it's coming in yet, still have to get confirmation from Preston. Took 2 hrs looking back and fort the pics and youtube, and here my final two !!! Since I don't have the height for those super hottt one piece maillot I decided to go for cute colorful 2-piece bikini. I'm really skinny so not really a big fan of narrow strap ones either. I imagine I would look so flat in them (*PLUS* wider bandage strap more HL, hahaha I don't know that's me). I really like the first one, the colorand style and I could imagine wearing this anywhere. The 2nd little colorful on the pic below but looks much lighter on the vid, seems to look great with the straps peeping out my sundresses and the top of these both might work wearing underneath my black strapless dress. I know they're swimwears and this might sound crazy but I think it's worthed to try if they work. I'm little bored with my monotone strapless dresses. I'm thinking to get the clutches from the Spring as well. Are you getting bikinis too? Which one do you like?


----------



## MASEML

lilmissb said:


> ^LOL! I know what you mean I don't like as many in next seasons lineup. Yet... MASEML, where's your modelling pic of 43? You did say you were going to model it didn't you?



I did but my images were too large. Didn't have time this weekend to resize or retake the photos using the VSA setting. My friend was in the ER   She's all good though..just a couple of staples to the head. 

Will try to post tonight. Off to work!


----------



## can008

lilmissb said:


> ^The rachel bilson halter is on sale. Email Preston who will find it for you. His email is *preston@luciomontana.com*



Thank you! I am emailing now!


----------



## may3545

My ash block dress is FINALLY here! I pick it up Thursday woohoo!


----------



## Megadane

*QP* I love the bikinis especially the silver one!!


----------



## Megadane

*May* that's exciting..are you wearing it for V Day?


----------



## Sammyjoe

Preston is such a nice guy, I really really wanted the ash 05 but my dh is a moaner so after Preston spent ages getting me the ash, I am no longer getting it. I am going to see if he or I can track down 16 from fall, DH likes the covered up look.

May its great that you have got the Ash, it is such a lovely dress!!!


----------



## lvpiggy

totally planning to snag ths silver/grey one for myself, i love it b/c the top is the same cut as my black & clay dress from resort '08 which was one of my faves



*qp* said:


> I placed order for 2 bikinis last week, but not sure about the price and when it's coming in yet, still have to get confirmation from Preston. Took 2 hrs looking back and fort the pics and youtube, and here my final two !!! Since I don't have the height for those super hottt one piece maillot I decided to go for cute colorful 2-piece bikini. I'm really skinny so not really a big fan of narrow strap ones either. I imagine I would look so flat in them (*PLUS* wider bandage strap more HL, hahaha I don't know that's me). I really like the first one, the colorand style and I could imagine wearing this anywhere. The 2nd little colorful on the pic below but looks much lighter on the vid, seems to look great with the straps peeping out my sundresses and the top of these both might work wearing underneath my black strapless dress. I know they're swimwears and this might sound crazy but I think it's worthed to try if they work. I'm little bored with my monotone strapless dresses. I'm thinking to get the clutches from the Spring as well. Are you getting bikinis too? Which one do you like?


----------



## Shopalicious

I remember someone mentioning international forwarding .. but I cant seems to find the post... Can someone please kindly pm me the info please.. .!! ^^


----------



## lvpiggy

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

_*FYI - last year's Resort 2008 & Spring 2008 collections posted on the reference thread everyone!*_ 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## lilmissb

MASEML said:


> I did but my images were too large. Didn't have time this weekend to resize or retake the photos using the VSA setting. My friend was in the ER   She's all good though..just a couple of staples to the head.
> 
> Will try to post tonight. Off to work!



That's awful! Poor thing. Hope you're both ok now though. No rush, just wanted to confirm it was you that had 43. Mind playing tricks on me, you know that kinda thing.

LOVE the grey bikini! 

May, yay!!! 

Sammy, sorry to hear your hubby likes the covered up look!!! 

Shop, I use shipito.com in CA.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thx Lilmissb, I know, I pmd shop about shipito, I am so glad you told me about them! :urock:I got my boots etc today from them,I am really pleased with they way they repacked them for me!


----------



## more_CHOOS

Has anyone tried this one on?  I kind of like it but afraid strapless dresses because my armpit fat might spill over the top ush:.  Are strapless usually really tight on top to wear boob/armpit fat will hang over?  I went thru the 200+ post and didnt see this one modeled on.  (Thanks LV for creating the reference thread!)


----------



## gemibebe

*Lec*, you look great in that off-shoulder ombre dress!!!  

As for Resort collection, I have to say that all the pictures on the website don't do them justice as the color is too dull.  I posted comparison pics in the celebrity thread.  I reposted here just for your reference:










*qp*, congrats on the bikinis!!!  They're so sexy and so stylish!!!  Can't wait to see modeling pics

Congrats *May*!  Modeling pics please!

*lv*, thank you so much for posting the 2008 style reference!  I particularly like the Resort one!  Really beautiful!


----------



## pisdapisda79

Does anyone know how the bikinis stand up to water when they wet just curious?


----------



## lilmissb

Sammyjoe said:


> Thx Lilmissb, I know, I pmd shop about shipito, I am so glad you told me about them! :urock:I got my boots etc today from them,I am really pleased with they way they repacked them for me!




Aww thanks! Glad you got em ok!


----------



## *qp*

lvpiggy said:


> totally planning to snag ths silver/grey one for myself, i love it b/c the top is the same cut as my black & clay dress from resort '08 which was one of my faves


 
*LV* I think sil/grey bikini would be perfect for you  
I really wish HL make bikinis in Ombre too, In that way I'd def go more crazy with the collection. For some reason, The printed dresses from the Spring remind me of Jonathan Sauders design. Not a bad meanning, I'm a big fan of his design. Apart from that I still love the new version of bandage dresses like your fave.The black & clay dress looks lovely where did you find the pic?  price? 

BTW I think of you when I saw this look and I think this would look so good on you


----------



## roxy72

Wow- I just looked through the Leger photo post, and everyone looks beautiful in the dresses. I love how it compliments the shape of women with hips, too! What size does he go up to, by the way?


----------



## Sammyjoe

They go up to a large which is for a size 10-12 US, some people that are size 14 can fit in a large because they stretch. There is an email address posted for Preston, he is really helpful and will be able to help you with getting a dress you like.


----------



## laureenthemean

pisdapisda79 said:


> Does anyone know how the bikinis stand up to water when they wet just curious?



They're not made to get wet; at least that's what the SA told me.


----------



## laureenthemean

more_CHOOS said:


> Has anyone tried this one on?  I kind of like it but afraid strapless dresses because my armpit fat might spill over the top ush:.  Are strapless usually really tight on top to wear boob/armpit fat will hang over?  I went thru the 200+ post and didnt see this one modeled on.  (Thanks LV for creating the reference thread!)



I think it's similar enough to the other strapless dresses (solid colored and rose ombre) to say the fit is probably the same.  For me, it flattened my chest a lot.


----------



## tresjoliex

I don't know if this will help or not, but Nicky is very small in the chest.


----------



## *qp*

gemibebe said:


> *Lec*, you look great in that off-shoulder ombre dress!!!
> 
> As for Resort collection, I have to say that all the pictures on the website don't do them justice as the color is too dull. I posted comparison pics in the celebrity thread. I reposted here just for your reference:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *qp*, congrats on the bikinis!!! They're so sexy and so stylish!!! Can't wait to see modeling pics
> 
> Congrats *May*! Modeling pics please!
> 
> *lv*, thank you so much for posting the 2008 style reference! I particularly like the Resort one! Really beautiful!


 





*Gemibebe *Wow the color looks really different, thanks for posting the pics. Oh no modeling pics for the bikinis... didn't even think of that I'm sure if I do you girls will be like  with a big full stop and I don't want to decrease the sale that's one reason I never post a pic here hehehe :shame: Did I hear someone say they're not made to get wet


----------



## luxlover

laureenthemean said:


> They're not made to get wet; at least that's what the SA told me.



not meant to get wet?!! huh....why would you need a bathing suit then?? hahahaha


----------



## Lec8504

^ lol exactly!

I wanted to get the silver one..well mainly the top because I like my bottom area to be more covered...hm 

thanks LVpiggy for the pics of the 08...soo many pretty dresses!  are any of these still available?  the first one, is that the red aveline (sp?)??


----------



## annaspanna33

What dress size is a M?


----------



## laurayuki

I love these! but u know they are not water friendly ? HAHA  when i first heard that i almost cracked up.... finally a swim suit u cannot swim in.. it's more like sun lounge... 
sigh  my only thing is when i wear bathing suits I like to wear something that's more strappy because it will make me tan easily... decisions decisions... 




*qp* said:


> I placed order for 2 bikinis last week, but not sure about the price and when it's coming in yet, still have to get confirmation from Preston. Took 2 hrs looking back and fort the pics and youtube, and here my final two !!! Since I don't have the height for those super hottt one piece maillot I decided to go for cute colorful 2-piece bikini. I'm really skinny so not really a big fan of narrow strap ones either. I imagine I would look so flat in them (*PLUS* wider bandage strap more HL, hahaha I don't know that's me). I really like the first one, the colorand style and I could imagine wearing this anywhere. The 2nd little colorful on the pic below but looks much lighter on the vid, seems to look great with the straps peeping out my sundresses and the top of these both might work wearing underneath my black strapless dress. I know they're swimwears and this might sound crazy but I think it's worthed to try if they work. I'm little bored with my monotone strapless dresses. I'm thinking to get the clutches from the Spring as well. Are you getting bikinis too? Which one do you like?


----------



## Sammyjoe

annaspanna, I was told a M was a size 6-8 US.


----------



## HerveLegerSA

*LUX, LYPIGGY, MAY, LEC and AHLEAH*.  Lets get together on 2/20.  Lets have dinner and then wine bar.


----------



## may3545

Megadane said:


> *May* that's exciting..are you wearing it for V Day?




Valentine's weekend I'm in Tahoe for a ski trip... I won't have HL with me unless it's under a lot of snow gear hahaha.  We are doing an early Vday dinner though, and I was planning to wear my ombre mock turtleneck. Ahh so many dresses, so little time!

Preston, lemme know what time next Friday


----------



## javaboo

more_CHOOS said:


> Has anyone tried this one on?  I kind of like it but afraid strapless dresses because my armpit fat might spill over the top ush:.  Are strapless usually really tight on top to wear boob/armpit fat will hang over?  I went thru the 200+ post and didnt see this one modeled on.  (Thanks LV for creating the reference thread!)



Um... *more *I tried that strapless on and SA said it ran small because of the waist line (doesn't stretch much) so she sent me a small but that was way too big on me. I think I would go with my regular size. I don't really like strapless that much cuz they fall and it kinda feels weird. There is a rubber line around the top to hold in place but it doesn't feel secure. Oh this dress is also not made with the traditional bandage material (dress part). It seems to be more stretchier than normal.


----------



## javaboo

I'm not sure I'm getting any of the swimsuits. I think one of the models wearing them down the runway had an 'accident' in it. LOL, I don't want that to happen on the beach while I'm wearing it.


----------



## ahleah712

What...bikinis are not made for water!!!! How weird!!!!


----------



## Shopalicious

laureenthemean said:


> They're not made to get wet; at least that's what the SA told me.



I was wondering about this.. !! Thanks for clearing up Laureen !!


----------



## lilmissb

^^^^LOL! Am I the only one here who doesn't celebrate or believe in Valentine's day??? I'm going to see that movie "He's Just Not Into You" with a couple of my girlfirends and my bf will be studying for an exam.


----------



## ahleah712

Wow...just checked out the reference thread and saw the resort 08 and spring 08 dresses...nice...


----------



## ahleah712

Preston, Where and what time on 2/20?  I'm planning to go to Tahoe for a ski trip with my cousins.  So let me know.


----------



## MASEML

Preston! I got my dress today! I love it  Will post pics as soon I get my act together with the VSA settings on my cam


----------



## MASEML

laureenthemean said:


> They're not made to get wet; at least that's what the SA told me.



laureen, i heard that too from my SA in ny, but I didn't really believe her. What's the point in wearing it then?


----------



## dreamdoll

^ ooh the bikinis look amazing! But what a high price to pay for bikinis that are not made for water! Totally just lounge worthy...

*lilmissb* - That's a movie I wana catch too...

*Maseml* - yay, can't wait to see your modelling pics!


----------



## MASEML

QP - I love the grey/silver one! Modeling pics please1!!!!


----------



## laurayuki

MASEML said:


> laureen, i heard that too from my SA in ny, but I didn't really believe her. What's the point in wearing it then?


 
To sun bathe and lounge..... 

U know i know girls that wear bikini and go to the beach but don't go into the water? i mean i'm sure i've done it a couple of times too... i think that's what it is for


----------



## lilmissb

Yeah! Can't wait for more modelling shots!!!


----------



## more_CHOOS

thanks Laureen, tresjoliex, & Sab!  I appreciate it.  I think I'm going to pass on this dress.  I would hate to tug and pull all night long...not sexy...


----------



## Megadane

Wouldn't that be a nice photo op though?? *May* in HL and CL's with a beautiful ski slope as background?  
FINE I guess I'll have to do the winter wonderland pics
Have fun in Tahoe!!



may3545 said:


> Valentine's weekend I'm in Tahoe for a ski trip... I won't have HL with me unless it's under a lot of snow gear hahaha. We are doing an early Vday dinner though, and I was planning to wear my ombre mock turtleneck. Ahh so many dresses, so little time!
> 
> Preston, lemme know what time next Friday


----------



## lilmissb

^YES! That could be our first CL ad campaign photo op!!!!


----------



## ahleah712

Has anyone tried Dr. Rey's shapewear?


----------



## luxlover

whats Dr. Rey's shapewear? is it like spanx?


----------



## ahleah712

^^yeah...check it out
http://www.barenecessities.com/search.asp?search=dr.+rey&ft=1


----------



## annaspanna33

Sammyjoe said:


> annaspanna, I was told a M was a size 6-8 US.



Thanks darling. Do they fit pretty true to size? And has anyone ever had their HL dress taken in?


----------



## dreamdoll

annaspanna33 said:


> Thanks darling. Do they fit pretty true to size? And has anyone ever had their HL dress taken in?


 
I think they fit pretty true to size. Except for the occasional pieces which might run smaller. I'm actually looking to have my ash colourblock taken in, coz I bought a M and I could have worked with a S...HTH!


On a sidenote, my nubra finally came!!  I love it!! Goes perfectly with the dresses! And also thanks to the instructions by LVpiggy! 

Dr. Rey's shapewear looks interesting...wonder if it works like Spanx?


----------



## MASEML

annaspanna - I've had a HL dress taken in. It won't give the same effect as if you bought it in your true size. The altered dress will fit your body's exact measurements rather than be a little smaller and stretch to fit your body. Does that make sense? 

But I got my dress for free so I can't complain


----------



## annaspanna33

dreamdoll said:


> I think they fit pretty true to size. Except for the occasional pieces which might run smaller. I'm actually looking to have my ash colourblock taken in, coz I bought a M and I could have worked with a S...HTH!
> 
> 
> On a sidenote, my nubra finally came!!  I love it!! Goes perfectly with the dresses! And also thanks to the instructions by LVpiggy!
> 
> Dr. Rey's shapewear looks interesting...wonder if it works like Spanx?



thanks hun, what size do you normally wear?


----------



## annaspanna33

^^Like dress size, not HL.


----------



## MASEML

right - exactly. It'll be a very comfortable dress though.


----------



## dreamdoll

annaspanna33 said:


> thanks hun, what size do you normally wear?


 
I'm usually a US size 4...


----------



## Shopalicious

Dreamdoll u should sell your dress and get one in a smaller size !!


----------



## dreamdoll

^ thanks *shopalicious* - it's too much trouble...I think I'll find a good tailor locally and alter it down...


----------



## lilflobowl

This just came in today!


----------



## may3545

^You look stunning!


----------



## dreamdoll

^ love it!! Well worth the wait - you look amazing in the dress!!! We're strapless ombre twins...hehe


----------



## Sammyjoe

Lilflobowl you look really good!!


----------



## Shopalicious

Lilflobowl : you are looking stunning in  your dress  !! Love it on you !!


----------



## luxlover

Lilfobowl, you look gorgeous! i totally love the color on you.


----------



## laurayuki

The dress look yummy lilflobowl


----------



## laureenthemean

*lilflobowl*, that dress is gorgeous on you!


----------



## HerveLegerSA

*lilflobowl*, You are a hot babe.......


----------



## lilmissb

*lilflo*, wow that dress is absolutely stunning on you! Love it!!!


----------



## tresjoliex

How much are the "bathing suits"?


----------



## ahleah712

*lilflobow*l- you look awesome in that dress...was it on sale?


----------



## lilmissb

^ahleah, it is on sale. Must be 60% by now but rare to find from memory.


----------



## Lec8504

*lilflobowl*- you look awesome in that dress!  It'll be perfect for Valentines day 

*Preston*- let us know the time or around what time so that I can see please


----------



## Lec8504

quick questions..do you girls wear spanx or anything like that underneath HL?  I was under the impression that you don't wear anything under HL (well i mean..you know what i mean haha)


----------



## Megadane

*Lilflobowl* You look great!! The colors are beautiful on you


----------



## Marisa783

quick question: if i am a size 2/4 (waist around 25" and hips 35") but i wear a 32g bra, is it a better idea to get a larger size and get it tailored? and if so, what size would i need?  how easy/hard are HLs to tailor?  Thanks!!


----------



## lilmissb

Lec8504 said:


> quick questions..do you girls wear spanx or anything like that underneath HL? I was under the impression that you don't wear anything under HL (well i mean..you know what i mean haha)


 
I only wear a v-string.


----------



## Sammyjoe

tresjoliex said:


> How much are the "bathing suits"?


 
I dont know  tres, I am sure someone that does will be able to let you know.


----------



## lilmissb

Marisa783 said:


> quick question: if i am a size 2/4 (waist around 25" and hips 35") but i wear a 32g bra, is it a better idea to get a larger size and get it tailored? and if so, what size would i need? how easy/hard are HLs to tailor? Thanks!!


 
Hmm, if you're a 2-4 sizing normally you'd be a XS but with your bust you'd probably have to watch which dress you got as some ladies have a problem with spillage and squishing. But if KK can squeeze into an XS so can you!


----------



## lilflobowl

may3545, dreamdoll, sammyjoe, shopalicious, luxlover, laurayuki, preston, megadane, laureenthemean, lilmissb, ahleah712 & Lec8504> thank you for all the compliments!


----------



## dreamdoll

tresjoliex - ive heard they cost about 700


----------



## *qp*

lilflobowl said:


> This just came in today!


 
This thread moving super fast !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Lilflobowl* WOW, WOW , WOW , you look amazing in that dress


----------



## flyefeyi

Please read our rules


----------



## luxlover

i talked to preston yesterday and he said that the swimsuits can go into the water. you can get any fabric wet. you might not be able to do any hardcore swimming, but you can get the swimsuits wet =).


----------



## *qp*

Let me share my little secret I kept for years. I had problem with the strapless and sheer silk gown too. For my work I have to go to Galas, Balls and diplomat dinners all the time so practically most of my evenningwears are floorlength. I didn't dream of this job it's like going to prom couple of times a week it's alot of work and I can't let anything go wrong with diplomat dinners. I'm extremely skinny so spanx and Dr. Reys famous deep plunge didn't work for my body type. I use this shapewear called "longline" it's bridal undergarment actually meant to be worn under wedding dresses. In the bust area it got deep plunge you can even an some fillers to increase a cup it also can be worn with or without bra and nobody will be able to tell coz it's a tight coset style unlike Dr. Reys (I ended up looked so flat in the bust area I wish they make a version with pocket for filler in them for flat chest girl like me). The material is very smooth and it actually mold your body right in and give alot of support. It also got a low back so you dont have to worry it peeping out . I had mine custom made ... yes I did !!! Unfortunately I don't have bust and even the lower area, hahaha . My younger bro always teases me about wearing " the superwoman longline". I found something similar to my custom ones that on ebay. I also bought them so I know they work. they come in all range size coz it's bridal undergarment. I hope this help you girls who looking for something to wear under your lovely HL dresses  


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=260343319923


David's bridal Feline longline style # 7643
Pic reference only. You can get it half price bidding in auctions just search for felina 7643 or felina longline . I always see tons of girls killing bidding for their size and everything sold out in auction format this proof not only me admire them 
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-FELINA-DAVI...ryZ11522QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Finally got it off my flat chest


----------



## *qp*

luxlover said:


> i talked to preston yesterday and he said that the swimsuits can go into the water. you can get any fabric wet. you might not be able to do any hardcore swimming, but you can get the swimsuits wet =).


 

*Lux *I love you for bringing the news !!!


----------



## lilflobowl

Thanks *qp*!


----------



## *qp*

lilflobowl said:


> Thanks *qp*!


 
Lilflobowl, I'll be in Singapore sometimes end of this month. How is the HL store there. I'm now in Bangkok Thailand


----------



## lilflobowl

It's crazily overpriced here!! We can do a HL meetup! You, dreamdoll & me! What are your dates?


----------



## *qp*

I couldn't edit for more info.

David's bridal Feline longline style # 7643
Pic reference only. You can get it half price bidding in auctions just search for felina 7643 or felina longline . I always see tons of girls killing bidding for their size and everything sold out in auction format this proof not only me admire them 
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-FELINA-DAVIDS-BRIDAL-CORSET-BRA-BUSTIER-36C-7643_W0QQitemZ120375342276QQihZ002QQcategoryZ11522QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I'm not sure of the brand but they look good to me

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Longline-Br...yZ163556QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-SZ-34-A-Lon...ryZ11522QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I've never tried HL dresses without bra. That actually work for some styles

Finally got it off my flat chest


----------



## *qp*

lilflobowl said:


> It's crazily overpriced here!! We can do a HL meetup! You, dreamdoll & me! What are your dates?


 
Def ! Love to meet you girls!!! I'll be staying in Holland rd. area. I can meet you anywhere just let me know... I'll let you know when I confirm the date sometime this week. I'm pretty bored hanging out with the liason officer and the guys at the singapore office ...oops hope they not reading this :censor:


----------



## dreamdoll

Thanks **qp** for the undergarment tip! 

Ah yes, we should totally do a HL meetup!! Fill us in with your dates and we can arrange...


----------



## lvpiggy

luxlover said:


> not meant to get wet?!! huh....why would you need a bathing suit then?? hahahaha


 

 . . . . . would this be a bad time to confess that i probably have about a dozen swimsuits which have been worn on various occasions but never gotten wet?


----------



## lvpiggy

laurayuki said:


> To sun bathe and lounge.....
> 
> U know i know girls that wear bikini and go to the beach but don't go into the water? i mean i'm sure i've done it a couple of times too... i think that's what it is for


 
thanks *laura* for makin me feel better . . . . i looooveee wearing swimsuits and going to the beach, but piggies do NOT do non-chlorinated, non-see-through water . . . . ush:


----------



## ahleah712

may3545 said:


> I totally agree we should get a subforum for HL going!!!!  I'm gone for a DAY and it's already moved so quickly... it can be broken into these sections:
> 
> HL Action Shots (pics only)
> Discuss HL Action Shots
> HL Size references
> HL current availability and prices
> Authenticate this HL
> HL sales and finds
> Celebs and HL
> 
> etc...
> 
> How can we get this to happen???? Hehehehe-- you can really see I'm pushing for this LOL.



So do we have to PM Vlad and Meg to get an approval?  If so, How many of us has already done so?  Maybe we should all PM them so that they get the point of the high demand?!?  what do you think?


----------



## lvpiggy

dreamdoll said:


> ^ love it!! Well worth the wait - you look amazing in the dress!!! We're strapless ombre twins...hehe


 
triplets!  

this little piggy has a really bad memory, can't remember if i posted this already


----------



## lvpiggy

*qp* - how does one go about getting a custom one?!?!  whom do you contact to order???  i want!  (^(oo)^)v



*qp* said:


> Let me share my little secret I kept for years. I had problem with the strapless and sheer silk gown too. For my work I have to go to Galas, Balls and diplomat dinners all the time so practically most of my evenningwears are floorlength. I didn't dream of this job it's like going to prom couple of times a week it's alot of work and I can't let anything go wrong with diplomat dinners. I'm extremely skinny so spanx and Dr. Reys famous deep plunge didn't work for my body type. I use this shapewear called "longline" it's bridal undergarment actually meant to be worn under wedding dresses. In the bust area it got deep plunge you can even an some fillers to increase a cup it also can be worn with or without bra and nobody will be able to tell coz it's a tight coset style unlike Dr. Reys (I ended up looked so flat in the bust area I wish they make a version with pocket for filler in them for flat chest girl like me). The material is very smooth and it actually mold your body right in and give alot of support. It also got a low back so you dont have to worry it peeping out . I had mine custom made ... yes I did !!! Unfortunately I don't have bust and even the lower area, hahaha . My younger bro always teases me about wearing " the superwoman longline". I found something similar to my custom ones that on ebay. I also bought them so I know they work. they come in all range size coz it's bridal undergarment. I hope this help you girls who looking for something to wear under your lovely HL dresses
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=260343319923
> 
> 
> David's bridal Feline longline style # 7643
> Pic reference only. You can get it half price bidding in auctions just search for felina 7643 or felina longline . I always see tons of girls killing bidding for their size and everything sold out in auction format this proof not only me admire them
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-FELINA-DAVIDS-BRIDAL-CORSET-BRA-BUSTIER-36C-7643_W0QQitemZ120375342276QQihZ002QQcategoryZ11522QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> Finally got it off my flat chest


----------



## ahleah712

Thanks *qp* for the undergarment info...Do you mind posting modeling pics of you wearing the undergarment and a HL dress...I just want to see...


----------



## *qp*

lvpiggy said:


> *qp* - how does one go about getting a custom one?!?! whom do you contact to order??? i want! (^(oo)^)v


 
I knew it someone gonna ask that, hahaha 

 I'm not going to tell my secret to LV(^(oo)^) you already look so FAB !!!! 
...jk actually I don't have the contact with me right now as I'm traveling.
FYI I have few custom ones but my fav is longline with longer length the top part look just like David's bridal Felina 7643 and the bottom part is boyshort-like with the snaps crotch style about 3 inches shorter when wearing with HL dress( shorter ones).  I ordered b/c wanted to get the fit and look like one of mine bathingsuit. Make sure to remind me I'll be back home beginning of next month little long I know I know. Meanwhile I'll ask my bro to look for the little black book in my messy bedroom.


----------



## *qp*

I don't have pic of the longline but here's pic of my bathingsuit that I used for ordering the custom made one in white with molded cup with pocket for breast form or filler (took alot of courage to admit that!), deeper plunge,bonned on the sides, lowback, boyshort style bottom with 1-2 inches longer skirt with no front slits crotch snaps .


----------



## Lec8504

^ oooo count me as another one who is interested in one of the custom fit ones.


It would be great with my other fitted dresses, but iono about HL since HL is already so fitted.  Wouldn't it be like wearing double corset?  and again this might be another stupid question from me haha


----------



## *qp*

Lec8504 said:


> ^ oooo count me as another one who is interested in one of the custom fit ones.
> 
> 
> It would be great with my other fitted dresses, but iono about HL since HL is already so fitted. Wouldn't it be like wearing double corset? and again this might be another stupid question from me haha


 

I also have one with molded cup with light sheer mesh(not sure what to call it mesh, tulle or net) body. They are very comfy. But I tent to go for the double corset fit hehehe.


----------



## Lec8504

*qp* said:


> I also have one with molded cup with light sheer mesh(not sure what to call it mesh, tulle or net) body. They are very comfy. But I tent to go for the double corset fit hehehe.



hehe ooo i t hink i should look into that now..especially the custom made one...since I need help in my upper area also


----------



## ahleah712

yeah *qp* don;t forget to give us contact of the custom fit one when you get home from your trip...


----------



## ahleah712

Thanks for posting pics btw...


----------



## *qp*

ahleah712 said:


> yeah *qp* don;t forget to give us contact of the custom fit one when you get home from your trip...


 
I will and maybe someone might come up with custom ones before me  coz this thread moving superr fast !!!


----------



## Lec8504

^ need own forum.....


----------



## snoopylaughs

^ the pink ombre is goregous and adorable with your fedora lvpiggy!


----------



## lilmissb

ok girls, I need a quick poll, which one should I get? 38, 39 or 42??? I can only get one. Or should I search for my zip front dress???


----------



## Shopalicious

Lilmissb.. : is a tough choice.. I will go with 39


----------



## lilmissb

Yeah, I'm leaning towards 39 too. I'm worried the all cream halter will look a tad odd on me. Or I'll be too much like a sausage roll to look good!!! LOL But I really want to find my zip front dress too! ARGH!


----------



## *qp*

lilmissb said:


> ok girls, I need a quick poll, which one should I get? 38, 39 or 42??? I can only get one. Or should I search for my zip front dress???


 

lilmissb , after checking your pic in the pic only thread I think #38 would look best on you .

I wanted to get the dress myself. Preston told me it was sold out long time ago even before sale. I need help, where you did you find it ??


----------



## lilmissb

^I haven't yet. I'm just deciding first. Hey, btw, do you have pinups too? I can't remember if they're yours...


----------



## *qp*

lilmissb said:


> ^I haven't yet. I'm just deciding first. Hey, btw, do you have pinups too? I can't remember if they're yours...


 
Oh my avy ! what color do you have? Nobody ever ask me about them.


----------



## lilmissb

^I have black nappa w black ribbon. They're posted in the "post pics of your CL" thread.


----------



## *qp*

lilmissb said:


> ^I have black nappa w black ribbon. They're posted in the "post pics of your CL" thread.


 

They're my fav CL. I miss them I don't have them with me coz I'm traveling. I only have my pinstripes to match my HL skirt. I dont even know the model name. I 'm glad someone actually recognised them coz I thought they are not that popular model. I will def post pic when I get back home from the trip . Meanwhile I'll check the thread .BTW what's your post #? ( the thread is really big ).


----------



## lilmissb

^They're so fabulously feminine aren't they? They're quickly one of my faves too! Post #*14660*

Can't wait to see yours! Not a lot of people have pinups and I think they are on peoples wishlists!!! Anyhoo, we better get back onto to topic...but luckily most HL lovers are CL lovers too!!! LOL
http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...of-your-louboutins-72412-978.html#post9677217


----------



## lilflobowl

I think #39's a cool dress but I've seen the wonders that #42 has done for a lot of the girls who bought it so my vote's with #42,* lilmissb*!


----------



## MASEML

Wait, I thought #38 is still available? I thought I read that somewhere in here a couple of days ago?


----------



## annaspanna33

You girls all look so great in your HL's, you've totally inspired me to join the club (damn you and your enabling  lol)

Do any of you wear your HL's during the daytime, in a more casual way? 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=160314553704&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=006

I really want this dress - but as I live in the UK I think the import taxes will be ridiculous. Is there any chance of getting this dress still in stores? Or how often do they come up on eBay (pref. UK!)? 

Oh and how much are they purchased from stores? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## lilflobowl

I'm not too sure but I'm pretty darn sure that UK is a lot more ex than USA. Preston could help you out with this, why don't you email him?


----------



## laureenthemean

annaspanna33 said:


> You girls all look so great in your HL's, you've totally inspired me to join the club (damn you and your enabling  lol)
> 
> Do any of you wear your HL's during the daytime, in a more casual way?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=160314553704&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=006
> 
> I really want this dress - but as I live in the UK I think the import taxes will be ridiculous. Is there any chance of getting this dress still in stores? Or how often do they come up on eBay (pref. UK!)?
> 
> Oh and how much are they purchased from stores?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



That dress was on sale for around $300 US back in Nov., I think.


----------



## clop

wow!!  I just saw the condensed thread with pics only.  Those dresses are gorgeous!!!  Everyone looks so stunning!  I'm still wading through all the posts here; looking forward to learning more about the brand & styles.  lol I'd love to one day join the club, but I don't think these dresses would be forgiving nor flattering on my figure.


----------



## ahleah712

*lilmissb*...my vote is for 42..it really does wonders...39 ehh i'm not a one shoulder gal...and 38 I heard it squishes your top part...


----------



## ahleah712

Hi *Clop*...welcome..after purchasing one..you will never stop...hehehe


----------



## luxlover

laureenthemean said:


> That dress was on sale for around $300 US back in Nov., I think.



really?! that good of a deal?! was it on sale for 300 in the HL stores?


----------



## gemibebe

*lilflobowl*, the ombre dress is so beautiful!  I'm still waiting to get straps added to them.

*lilmissb*, I thought #42 is your HG?  Of course you always want the zip front as well.  I would suggest you think about which one you REALLY want the most and go ahead for it.  Otherwise don't buy dresses only because they are a good deal.  Are you also eyeing something from SS09 collection?  If so, you can also save money for the new season!

By the way, just found this new style from SS09.  Not sure I like the color combo, but the style looks nice:


----------



## ahleah712

^^^ITA with the color combo...but it is a nice dress...what sites do you girls go to to look at dresses?


----------



## gemibebe

*ahleah*, I found it on Nordstrom site.


----------



## mcb100

i'd like to know sites too.

I know HL can make swimsuits, but are any of them bikinis? they are my style of choice when it comes to swimwear


----------



## ahleah712

thanks *gemibebe*


----------



## lilmissb

luxlover said:


> really?! that good of a deal?! was it on sale for 300 in the HL stores?



Yup! I got my coral strapless for $315

*gemibebe* - yeah 42 has always been my HG dress but I'm a little concerned that I may not fit my S. I don't really like the way it might gape up the top. My bf is saying I should get 39 instead as it's more classy. To be honest I've always loved 39 but thought it was too expensive and out of my reach. With 60% off it makes it more affordable...but whether it looks good or not...

I really like that dress you found! It's retro cute!

Yeah, I want a bikini too! The silver grey one.


----------



## laureenthemean

luxlover said:


> really?! that good of a deal?! was it on sale for 300 in the HL stores?



Yeah, definitely, or the Max Azria store anyway.  I think retail was like $995, and it was 70% off.  There were lots of colors, and I specifically remember trying that color.


----------



## ahleah712

^^^wow 70% off that's a great deal...How  often do the HL stores have sales anyway?


----------



## lilmissb

^only at the end of the season and it seems it's only going down to 60% these days.


----------



## luxlover

laureenthemean said:


> Yeah, definitely, or the Max Azria store anyway.  I think retail was like $995, and it was 70% off.  There were lots of colors, and I specifically remember trying that color.



seems to me like the Max Azria store has better sales than the HL store. I dont think I've ever seen HL go 70% off. 60% has always been the max.


----------



## lilmissb

^Max Azria is only 60% off atm as far as I know.


----------



## evolkatie

hmm, i ordered my dress from HL in LV for 70% off. maybe it just depends on the season? my dress was from ss08


----------



## lilmissb

^Yeah, I think it's for current season reductions 60% any other past seasons maybe 70%


----------



## lvpiggy

gemibebe said:


> *lilflobowl*, the ombre dress is so beautiful! I'm still waiting to get straps added to them.
> 
> *lilmissb*, I thought #42 is your HG? Of course you always want the zip front as well. I would suggest you think about which one you REALLY want the most and go ahead for it. Otherwise don't buy dresses only because they are a good deal. Are you also eyeing something from SS09 collection? If so, you can also save money for the new season!
> 
> By the way, just found this new style from SS09. Not sure I like the color combo, but the style looks nice:


 
*ahem*

I have only 1 thing to say about this dress:




*Herve Leger does McDonald's*


----------



## lvpiggy

^^sorta gives a whole new meaning to the "golden arches" KWIM?  

i'm beginning to lose hope . . .


----------



## lvpiggy

evolkatie said:


> hmm, i ordered my dress from HL in LV for 70% off. maybe it just depends on the season? my dress was from ss08


 
yes it depends, I got an HL dress for $300 at one point also, although i sold it later


----------



## lilmissb

lvpiggy said:


> *ahem*
> 
> I have only 1 thing to say about this dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Herve Leger does McDonald's*


 


I know what you mean...hadn't thought of it the same way before. Sheesh! Not getting this anymore. Maybe in a diff colour...The pig graphics are sooo cute, where do you get them from?


----------



## MASEML

is anyone looking for #46 in S? It's on hold under my name. I already got mine from P and I love it!


----------



## Lec8504

lvpiggy said:


> ^^sorta gives a whole new meaning to the "golden arches" KWIM?
> 
> i'm beginning to lose hope . . .


 
PUAHAHHAHAHHAH "i'm lovin' it!"


----------



## Lec8504

luxlover said:


> really?! that good of a deal?! was it on sale for 300 in the HL stores?


 
I know... i need to know this too!  $300 is a crazy deal..i want one


----------



## Lec8504

lilmissb said:


> Yup! I got my coral strapless for $315
> 
> *gemibebe* - yeah 42 has always been my HG dress but I'm a little concerned that I may not fit my S. I don't really like the way it might gape up the top. My bf is saying I should get 39 instead as it's more classy. To be honest I've always loved 39 but thought it was too expensive and out of my reach. With 60% off it makes it more affordable...but whether it looks good or not...
> 
> I really like that dress you found! It's retro cute!
> 
> Yeah, I want a bikini too! The silver grey one.


 
lilmissb...i like #42...and i'm not just saying that because I have one lol.  But yeh I think bust size we are about the same (?) so it shouldn't gape that much, and i think it depends on what size you get.  What size are you planning to get? Small?   Iono about other people but for myself..the top area is tight..it doesn't gape...you just have to wear a bra for this particular style.   I usually like one shoulder dresses the best but iono about that particular one....and the tube dress is super cute but it might squise ur boobs.  But I don't think it'll be that bad, I think the only people who can't pull off the tube dress ones are ones with huge boobies hehe


----------



## may3545

I'm going to pick up my ash block tomorrow woohoo!


----------



## lvpiggy

lilmissb said:


> I know what you mean...hadn't thought of it the same way before. Sheesh! Not getting this anymore. Maybe in a diff colour...The pig graphics are sooo cute, where do you get them from?


 

sorry, couldn't resist . . . . hehehe

oh, and i actually got the piggies all from one place, they're all posted on this one girl's photobucket album and i just linked to them . . . .


----------



## lvpiggy

Lec8504 said:


> PUAHAHHAHAHHAH "i'm lovin' it!"


 


where are the french fries?


----------



## lilmissb

Hahahaha Lec! I know what you mean though. Yeah, planning to get S in any of them. I really like 39 and 42. When I first saw the season I thought 38, 39 & 42 were my faves, 5 wasn't even in there! I really like 39 for some reason. Esp on Jenny McCarthy (when she wasn't so skinny!)


----------



## lilmissb

lvpiggy said:


> sorry, couldn't resist . . . . hehehe
> 
> oh, and i actually got the piggies all from one place, they're all posted on this one girl's photobucket album and i just linked to them . . . .


 
Sooo cute! I need some like the pig but in little girls or little misses or mr men.


----------



## Lec8504

lilmissb said:


> Hahahaha Lec! I know what you mean though. Yeah, planning to get S in any of them. I really like 39 and 42. When I first saw the season I thought 38, 39 & 42 were my faves, 5 wasn't even in there! I really like 39 for some reason. Esp on Jenny McCarthy (when she wasn't so skinny!)


 
yeh i remember the picture of jenny mccarthy wearing the 39.....it's a really "lean" dress if you know what i mean, most likely you won't but yeh haha.  um....hmmmmm i really like #38 though.  I think it could be really flattering on the right body type.  But 39 is really interesting and it's one shoulder .   Egh I'm not helping again...so i'll still say 42!!!!


----------



## lvpiggy

lilmissb said:


> Sooo cute! I need some like the pig but in little girls or little misses or mr men.


 
http://images.google.com/imgres?img...0&ndsp=20&um=1&hl=en&rls=com.microsoft:*&sa=N


----------



## Lec8504

lvpiggy said:


> where are the french fries?


 
lol I'll be so down if it's sweet potatoe fries..YUM 

btw anyone has/tried on #41 dress??  I'm really considering it since I don't have a tube dress from HL...and it looks really cute....but iono how it fits.  And preston said he'll need to order it so I can't try it on and then it's final sale :x


----------



## lilmissb

lvpiggy said:


> http://images.google.com/imgres?img...0&ndsp=20&um=1&hl=en&rls=com.microsoft:*&sa=N


 

Hehehehehe!!!! Soo cute! Thanks!!!! 

BTW, does anyone know which season this one is from?
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...m=120375939425&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=002

Well, I am doing daily sit ups (not many but some, hahaha) now so maybe I'll be "lean" soon?? LOL! I love 38 but again, might be a little too much if you're not built like rachel bilson. I like the purple/black java had. And then I may have found a zip front one too....oh the decisions. And my bf reckons 39 is more classy than the rest. 

edit: I just asked one of my BFF's and she reckons 39 too.....aiya!


----------



## lvpiggy

was someone looking for the blue austina dress?  xxs

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-HERVE-LEGER-DEEP-SEA-BLUE-AUSTINA-BANDAGE-XXSMALL_W0QQitemZ270342724867QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WC_Dresses?hash=item270342724867&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## javaboo

*lilmissb*: Which one were you dreaming about for the longest time?


----------



## may3545

Being obsessive compulsive, I just went through the rest of the thread and placed all the action photos onto the reference thread. Now you all are on your own to update it haha.


----------



## luxlover

lvpiggy said:


> ^^sorta gives a whole new meaning to the "golden arches" KWIM?
> 
> i'm beginning to lose hope . . .




hahahahhaaa i was actually thinking the exact same thing when I first saw a pic of that dress!!! LOL


----------



## luxlover

may3545 said:


> Being obsessive compulsive, I just went through the rest of the thread and placed all the action photos onto the reference thread. Now you all are on your own to update it haha.



thanks May3545


----------



## lilflobowl

Thanks so much may3545!!


----------



## Shopalicious

Thank u so much May3545 !!


----------



## may3545

I know this is sinful, but I purchased the Manolo Blahnik Mary Janes in patent black leather... I think it'll go great with my longer HLs for a more formal look. Tomorrow I'm going to visit Saks and get my CL No Prives in the shorter heel woohoo!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks* May*! Good job!!!! Congrats on your MB's and the NP's!

*lv*, I was but not in that size!

*java*, to be honest I don't know. The first one's I loved instantly from the start were 39, 38 & the zip front.


----------



## luxlover

may3545 said:


> I know this is sinful, but I purchased the Manolo Blahnik Mary Janes in patent black leather... I think it'll go great with my longer HLs for a more formal look. Tomorrow I'm going to visit Saks and get my CL No Prives in the shorter heel woohoo!



oh i have these too! they are my go to shoes for work. The Manolo MJ's are super comfy. you'll love these .

lilmissb, i like your new avatar pic =). your dog is so cute!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks lux! He hates washes but he stands there patiently letting you do it. He hates anything on his head too but it made such a good pic I couldn't resist. Mean owner aren't I?

Anyways, as to the issue regarding dresses I think I'm going to get 39...I think I can wear it to a wedding in November whereas the other might be a bit too risky given how much cleavage it shows. If the dresses are still around next month I might get 42. I'm still not convinced of the colour IRL....Who knows, if I look awful in the 39 I can sell it and get 42...


----------



## ahleah712

MASEML said:


> is anyone looking for #46 in S? It's on hold under my name. I already got mine from P and I love it!



Me Me Me Me...I want...on hold where?


----------



## ahleah712

may3545 said:


> Being obsessive compulsive, I just went through the rest of the thread and placed all the action photos onto the reference thread. Now you all are on your own to update it haha.



Thanks May..


----------



## Lec8504

lilmissb said:


> Thanks lux! He hates washes but he stands there patiently letting you do it. He hates anything on his head too but it made such a good pic I couldn't resist. Mean owner aren't I?
> 
> Anyways, as to the issue regarding dresses I think I'm going to get 39...I think I can wear it to a wedding in November whereas the other might be a bit too risky given how much cleavage it shows. If the dresses are still around next month I might get 42. I'm still not convinced of the colour IRL....Who knows, if I look awful in the 39 I can sell it and get 42...



please post pics once you get it lilmissb!  I think that will be the first time I see this bag model by someone on tpf...and i love love one shoulder!  And then later on you can get the 42 

Thanks may for posting the rest of the pics 

sooo...does anyone have the #41 dress? 

I think I'm going to put myself on a shopping ban until end of this month..and then I'll be released upon HL, CL and LV at the same time haha


----------



## Lec8504

lilmissb: OT but is that his water bowl he's wearing on his head?!  hahah omg too too cute!

also my Chloe asks if he's spoken for since she's looking for a bf...and she assures him that she looks much cuter than my avatar pic hahaha


----------



## dreamdoll

Thanks *May3545*!!


----------



## may3545

luxlover said:


> oh i have these too! they are my go to shoes for work. The Manolo MJ's are super comfy. you'll love these .
> 
> lilmissb, i like your new avatar pic =). your dog is so cute!




I love them! I pretty much wore them around the apartment since I brought them home today-- amazingly comfortable!


----------



## lilmissb

Hahahaha!!!!* Lec*, he's wearing a stainless steel small mixing bowl. I use it to pour water over him to rinse the shampoo out. His water bowl would be a small boat for him!!! LOL!

Well, if Chloe can handle long distance relationships I would say he's more than open to discussions! Hehehehehehe!!!!

I think someone tried on 41 and it made them look funny....maybe lv???


----------



## guccigirl2000

Hi everyone!!! I am more of a lurker in this thread than a poster but I am going down to the states for a weekend and am interested in checking out a HL store to see if any sale dresses are left. I am going down to San Francisco so I was wondering if anyone knows if they have any sale dresses left at that location? Any information would be great! This is my first time going to San Fran so I am super excited (hope my hotel is close to some good shopping!!)


----------



## lilmissb

^Hey *guccigirl*, if you go to SF visit Preston who is head SA at HL/MA SF. He'll be more than happy to help you out.


----------



## Lec8504

^ yup definitely contact Preston....I think his e-mail address is floating around somewhere.  

lilmissb:  chloe hasn't ever had a bf so she says any bf would do lol....all day has to put up with a bratty brother and sis picking on her.  

btw what breed is urs?  from the pic he looks like he could be a charles something (i forgot the name)...but then I know how decieving bath pics could be...all of mine look like rats when they're wet haha

hmmm lvpiggy did you try on the 41?  Now i'm worried.  I really really like the style and everything.  I tried on the nude tube dress, the same one that I think Maseml has (that's posted in the pic section) and I really like how it looks on me, I just didn't like that it was so nude (well not really me..i was fine with it...but my bf said it made me look like i was naked from far away lol).  

another OT but do you guys think CL simples or new simples would look good with HL?  I've been eyeing the pewter new simples or like a patent black simples but iono :/  This is for the ash ombre dress btw...i  have time to find shoes for it but i want to get started now since I have an event that I want to wear it to


----------



## lilmissb

^Hehehehehe! Well Bails only gets along with females cos he's so small so evreything should be good! OMG, we are pimping our dogs!!! The sellers say he's a maltese/lhasa apso but he looks slightly more chihuahua-ish. He's only 4.5kg so he's slightly bigger than tiny!

Naked from far away?? LOL, you don't want that!!! 

*Lec,* I'd go with simples. I don't like the new simples (both of them are comfy). But if it's for the ash ombre, maybe some armadillos or VP's? Do you like closed or open toe shoes?


----------



## HerveLegerSA

guccigirl2000 said:


> Hi everyone!!! I am more of a lurker in this thread than a poster but I am going down to the states for a weekend and am interested in checking out a HL store to see if any sale dresses are left. I am going down to San Francisco so I was wondering if anyone knows if they have any sale dresses left at that location? Any information would be great! This is my first time going to San Fran so I am super excited (hope my hotel is close to some good shopping!!)


*GucciGirl*, Welcome to SF.  Come visiting me.  I am nice........lol

*MASEML*, Last Call......*Lilmissb*, u too.


----------



## javaboo

lilmissb said:


> Thanks* May*! Good job!!!! Congrats on your MB's and the NP's!
> 
> *lv*, I was but not in that size!
> 
> *java*, to be honest I don't know. The first one's I loved instantly from the start were 39, 38 & the zip front.



Yeah I think you should go with the one you've been lusting for a while. Jenny and Heidi does look good in the dress.


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *java*, that's where I'm headed. The only one I really like in the new season now that I've had a chance to see and digest are the cross front halter and the Marianne dress on BG's. 

Now we have to see if I can
a) find the darn thing, and 
b) loose the buddha belly and look as hot as those women. LOL!

edit: I will NOT be wearing the white shoes that Heidi has on with that dress though, kinda screams lady of the night to me!!! Sorry if that's a bit harsh. Maybe some bone, milk or nude clichys/ronrons/VP's/decolletes etc. Oh, the silver grease JND!!


----------



## lilflobowl

jenny & heidi look good in #42 but they both have had boob implants! *sigh* makes me want to get some too so that I can fill out my dresses!


----------



## lilmissb

*lilflo*, you did not just say that girl!!!!  You do NOT need implants....You look great as you are! The dress will more than likely crush my boobs but I'll just a strapless or nubra.


----------



## lilflobowl

^hahahahaha! well, you have to admit that their additional boost didn't do them any dis-favours!

oh man... dreamdoll & I just went to try on more HLs at the local boutique & I WANT MORE!!!!!!! now to find the money...


----------



## Shopalicious

Lilflobowl : HL is certainly so addicting !! They just look so gd on  !!


----------



## Megadane

*Javaboo* I love it too and bought this dress off evilbay on Sunday..I don't know if I can pull it off but I'll post pics regardless!



javaboo said:


> Yeah I think you should go with the one you've been lusting for a while. Jenny and Heidi does look good in the dress.


----------



## Megadane

I found Polyvore and put together what I'm wearing out for dinner with BF on Saturday IF my ash ombre arrives in time!


----------



## lvpiggy

eheh . . . erm.

so i just counted



*total = 15 dresses + 1 cashmere shrug*

whoops!  i hadn't realised how many i'd accumulated!  it sorta snuck up on me . . . :ninja:


----------



## Megadane

*Liflobowl* I totally agree with *lilmissb *and think you look fantastico just the way you are!



lilflobowl said:


> jenny & heidi look good in #42 but they both have had boob implants! *sigh* makes me want to get some too so that I can fill out my dresses!


----------



## lvpiggy

Megadane said:


> I found Polyvore and put together what I'm wearing out for dinner with BF on Saturday IF my ash ombre arrives in time!


 

hehehe for a sec *mega* i saw this and i was like ohhhhhh i LOVE that shrug, i wonder where it's from?!?

 . . . . and then i realised that i'd already ordered it.

ush:


----------



## Megadane

When you look THAT good in HL 15 is justified my dear!!



lvpiggy said:


> eheh . . . erm.
> 
> so i just counted
> 
> 
> 
> *total = 15 dresses + 1 cashmere shrug*
> 
> whoops! i hadn't realised how many i'd accumulated! it sorta snuck up on me . . . :ninja:


----------



## may3545

Megadane said:


> I found Polyvore and put together what I'm wearing out for dinner with BF on Saturday IF my ash ombre arrives in time!


I like the shrug too! Who is it by? And where can we get it?


----------



## lvpiggy

may3545 said:


> I like the shrug too! Who is it by? And where can we get it?


 
cheap!  white house | black market

http://www.whitehouseblackmarket.co...=cat210001&cat=Tops&colorFamily=&maxPg=1&size=

$68!


----------



## lvpiggy

may3545 said:


> I like the shrug too! Who is it by? And where can we get it?


 

oops actually i think it's this one

http://www.whitehouseblackmarket.com/store/browse/product.jsp?productId=300107190


----------



## Shopalicious

The Shrugs are fabulous LV .. !!


----------



## lilmissb

*Mega*, you are gonna look perfect in that dress, probably better than me cos I have arm flab and you're fit I'm not....uh oh!

*lv*, 15??? I envy you. Clearly they're all you wear! 

I think 39 will be my last for a while. Apart for if Marianne or the cross front halter mini in orange/red goes on sale. I want to get a few other things and to be honest I'm not terribly excited about the new season. There doesn't seem to be many "must have" dresses but then again I haven't seen everything....uh oh!


----------



## lvpiggy

look!  hehe reorganizing my closet (again!  i think i reorganize it every month!  it's fun!). . . 

HL rainbow!


----------



## may3545

Ahh that's a lovely collection! And thanks for the link for the shrug!


----------



## lvpiggy

lilmissb said:


> *Mega*, you are gonna look perfect in that dress, probably better than me cos I have arm flab and you're fit I'm not....uh oh!
> 
> *lv*, 15??? I envy you. Clearly they're all you wear!
> 
> I think 39 will be my last for a while. Apart for if Marianne or the cross front halter mini in orange/red goes on sale. I want to get a few other things and to be honest I'm not terribly excited about the new season. There doesn't seem to be many "must have" dresses but then again I haven't seen everything....uh oh!


 
hehe i admit i do wear them just about every week . . . my guy friends all know now, HL + CL!  they ask me that when i arrive at the club . . . 'are you wearing another HL + CL combo today?' and i go "of course!" 

*lilmissb* i agree with you.  sad to say it, but i worry that HL is beginning to deteriorate, like so many other brands that sort of start strong out the gate and then fizzle after a while . . . . even in the fall/winter season for 2008 you could see that a lot of the shapes / styles were recycled from resort or spring . . .


----------



## lilmissb

^Well I think they're trying to make more styles every season so they can sell to more people. This means more recycling of older styles which will mean that people who have been long time devotees who know and love the brand will become discontent with the new range.

Great pic of your dresses! I must hang mine over the hanger like that. I have been hanging mine by the straps! Must got do that now.....brb!


----------



## lvpiggy

lilmissb said:


> ^Well I think they're trying to make more styles every season so they can sell to more people. This means more recycling of older styles which will mean that people who have been long time devotees who know and love the brand will become discontent with the new range.
> 
> Great pic of your dresses! I must hang mine over the hanger like that. I have been hanging mine by the straps! Must got do that now.....brb!


 
ahahaha you are so cute . . . make sure the side with the zipper faces upwards!!!


----------



## lilmissb

All done now! I freaked out when I read your post cos I did it the other way around!!!  Hehehehehe!!!

Now, I'm trying to decide, should I get one or two dresses? Def want 39 but 42 or 38? Opinions please ladies. I may look terrible in all of them anyway!!!


----------



## laurayuki

javaboo said:


> Yeah I think you should go with the one you've been lusting for a while. Jenny and Heidi does look good in the dress.


 
sigh i'm starting to understand boob implants....


----------



## lilmissb

*laura!!!* NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lec8504

lilmissb said:


> All done now! I freaked out when I read your post cos I did it the other way around!!!  Hehehehehe!!!
> 
> Now, I'm trying to decide, should I get one or two dresses? Def want 39 but 42 or 38? Opinions please ladies. I may look terrible in all of them anyway!!!


 
 42!! lol


----------



## laurayuki

lilmissb said:


> *laura!!!* NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
 i kinda want that dress.. but no boobs


----------



## Lec8504

I've been hanging mines by the sleeves too..eek I must go and change it this weekend.

Ok ladies I'm allowed one dress for February..which one should I get?  I really like #41 but iono how it looks on me, I also like the dark blue with black sash (luxlover has this I think), and I also now like the dark green off shoulder that Kate Bekingsale was wearing in the Celeb and HL thread.  

How much is the dark green off should btw?

So which ones between the 3 dresses?  

After this I think I'll wait for spring also or save up for the Aveline dress in black, which will be my ultimate LBD hehe.


----------



## lilmissb

^^Well it's not like I have any boobs either but I'm gonna get it anyway. And if it looks horrid then I'll sell it...


----------



## Lec8504

lilmissb said:


> Hahahaha!!!!* Lec*, he's wearing a stainless steel small mixing bowl. I use it to pour water over him to rinse the shampoo out. His water bowl would be a small boat for him!!! LOL!
> 
> Well, if Chloe can handle long distance relationships I would say he's more than open to discussions! Hehehehehehe!!!!
> 
> I think someone tried on 41 and it made them look funny....maybe lv???


 
ermm lvpiggy?

LV did you try on #41!!?? lol


----------



## Lec8504

lilmissb said:


> ^Hehehehehe! Well Bails only gets along with females cos he's so small so evreything should be good! OMG, we are pimping our dogs!!! The sellers say he's a maltese/lhasa apso but he looks slightly more chihuahua-ish. He's only 4.5kg so he's slightly bigger than tiny!
> 
> Naked from far away?? LOL, you don't want that!!!
> 
> *Lec,* I'd go with simples. I don't like the new simples (both of them are comfy). But if it's for the ash ombre, maybe some armadillos or VP's? Do you like closed or open toe shoes?


 
What's the diff between the simples and new simples?  they look the same to me    hm....I was looking at VP too....black or nude?  I don't mind either open or closed..just as long as they look good with the dress hehe


----------



## Sammyjoe

lvpiggy said:


> look! hehe reorganizing my closet (again! i think i reorganize it every month! it's fun!). . .
> 
> HL rainbow!


 
 What a collection!!!!! Thanks for posting them!!


----------



## javaboo

lilmissb said:


> Thanks *java*, that's where I'm headed. The only one I really like in the new season now that I've had a chance to see and digest are the cross front halter and the Marianne dress on BG's.
> 
> Now we have to see if I can
> a) find the darn thing, and
> b) loose the buddha belly and look as hot as those women. LOL!
> 
> edit: I will NOT be wearing the white shoes that Heidi has on with that dress though, kinda screams lady of the night to me!!! Sorry if that's a bit harsh. Maybe some bone, milk or nude clichys/ronrons/VP's/decolletes etc. Oh, the silver grease JND!!



You're right, I don't like the shoes that Heidi is wearing. Yeah I think something nude or dark colored is the way to go. What buddha belly? I didn't see one at all the last time you model your HL!



Megadane said:


> *Javaboo* I love it too and bought this dress off evilbay on Sunday..I don't know if I can pull it off but I'll post pics regardless!



 Can't wait to see pictures!

*LV*: 15 dresses! Wow! I'm trying to remember if you modeled all of them for us


----------



## lilmissb

OMG! There is s celeb & HL thread and I didn't know???? Need to go look NOW!


----------



## arireyes

I have mine hanging by the hanger straps too.  I've been afraid it would stretch out the actual straps though, and just didn't want to ask what to do lol.


----------



## Lec8504

oh ok so it'll be between these dresses:

#41

or

http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...all&clickid=cat_leftnav_txt&parentPage=family

or

http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...all&clickid=cat_leftnav_txt&parentPage=family

please help


----------



## laurayuki

Lec8504 depending on what you have.. i would go with the second one or the third one ...


----------



## javaboo

lilmissb said:


> All done now! I freaked out when I read your post cos I did it the other way around!!!  Hehehehehe!!!
> 
> Now, I'm trying to decide, should I get one or two dresses? Def want 39 but 42 or 38? Opinions please ladies. I may look terrible in all of them anyway!!!



*Lilmissb*: If you're going to get 39 for sure maybe you should go with 42 because 38 and 39 are similar in color.




Lec8504 said:


> What's the diff between the simples and new simples?  they look the same to me  hm....I was looking at VP too....black or nude? I don't mind either open or closed..just as long as they look good with the dress hehe



Simple have no platform and comes in the 70/85/100 mm heights and the New Simples only come in one heel height (I think 120mm). As for VP they are the ultimate classic peep toe. The nudes are harder to find than the blacks. They also come in different colored tips too.



Lec8504 said:


> oh ok so it'll be between these dresses:
> 
> #41
> 
> or
> 
> http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...all&clickid=cat_leftnav_txt&parentPage=family
> 
> or
> 
> http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...all&clickid=cat_leftnav_txt&parentPage=family
> 
> please help



I would pick #33(the one Maria Sharapova is wearing) because I'm getting that too. LOL, sorry I'm bias but I don't like the look of 41 and I like the green on but I'm worried how the cut out parts are going to look when you put it on. You definitely have to try that one before buying.

*LVPiggy*: Is your dresses flipped inside out in those pictures?


----------



## arireyes

I love the green one!  If  I didn't already have a navy one I'd be all over that navy and black too.


----------



## lilmissb

I go for morning tea and everything explodes!

Awww thanks *java*! You're such a sweetie and you boost my self esteem!!! 

I want the nude VP's with rose gold tips but not for $875!

*Lec*, I love the navy one. The green and black one is a bit too special and I'd have a hard time wearing it anywhere.

*java*, I'm thinking of getting two and then selling one cos I don't think I'll be able to get away with keeping two as when converted will almost eat up all my spare money for the month. But this way I don't miss out on the good prices and have to buy off eBay. I'll sell the one that suits me less.


----------



## dreamdoll

*lilflobowl* - you look amazing in the teal / black!! *enabling dust*

*LVpiggy* - Wow what a collection!! I should prob have to hang my dresses like that too...mine are all laid flat now...

*Lec* - VPs in nude and black are the most classic!! You should def get both!! They go with just about anything and everything!!

*lilmissb* - Ooh I think 39 will look pretty amazing (I've posted pics in the celebs thread)...but 42 will be a different colour...
*
java* - I was out with lilflobowl for dinner, and she tried on the one shoulder teal (green) dress with the black cutouts...gorgeous!! But you're right, should definitely try it on, e.g. I doubt it suits me!


----------



## girlfrommoscow

ohh nooo, more pieces i like popping up everywhere..i have to resist
i like this one!!

are all the sales over now? it seems that the only places that will ship to Canada are NAP and Saks! unless anyone else knows more?


----------



## dreamdoll

girlfrommoscow said:


> ohh nooo, more pieces i like popping up everywhere..i have to resist
> i like this one!!
> 
> are all the sales over now? it seems that the only places that will ship to Canada are NAP and Saks! unless anyone else knows more?


 
I believe this piece is from the new collection....and I think sales are still on at the boutiques on the fall 08, but seems sizes are running out fast!


----------



## more_CHOOS

^lilmissb, in the CL subforum, someone said that they got their nude VP in the UK for about $600 USD!!! Seeing that you are in Sydney, I'm not sure what the exchange rate is over there!


----------



## lilmissb

^Thanks *CHOOS*. I'll have to check it out...exc rate is CRAP! 

*Java*, how does the titanium #40 fit? You got that one didn't you? I really love the way it fits on Kym Johnson but obviously she has hooters and is super fit.


----------



## girlfrommoscow

dreamdoll said:


> I believe this piece is from the new collection....and I think sales are still on at the boutiques on the fall 08, but seems sizes are running out fast!


Thanks Dreamdoll

i think i will end up emailing Preston for one more dress, its just too hard to resist eehh


----------



## lilmissb

Actually if anyones tried 40 can you let me know? Thanks.


----------



## javaboo

*dreamdoll*: I agree, the dress looks super hot but then everything looks good on Kate Beckinsale! I think LV said she tried the red/orange dress with the cut outs and it didn't suit her so that style might not suit everyone.

*lilmissb*: Yep, I'm gettin #40 too but I haven't received it since I need xxs and Mr.P needs to request that size for me. It does fit the same as the green version that lux had so you can ask her. I think it pretty much runs TTS. I would get 40 over 42 though. I think the chest area fits a bit better and they are similar in color.


----------



## Lec8504

*laura:* seems like the 41 isn't that popular for some reason hehe....oh well..at least it'll help make my decision easier...hopefully.  I only have the #42 and the ash ombre dress for now 

*Javaboo:* hm.....so the new simples is just taller?  I want VPs too..and I've heard about the good exchange rate in the UK but do you girls have a specific place and SA that you can order from in the UK?  I'm in California so I really don't know how to go about ordering internationally.  I checked on Luisavuiroma (or something) but they dont have VP just NP.  Someone plese helppppp?! I'll love you forever!

also for the green off shoulder dress...preston has it in stock..when the other dresses come then i'll try it on and see yay!

*arireyes:*  well....you can never have too many nice navy dresses and they're a different cut right? 

*lilmissb:* yeh..so far everyone including off tpf likes the navy one...i'm just hoping that i didn't so much weight that i'll have like zero boobage hahaha

*girlfrommoscow:* whacha getting?   and doesn't Preston ship internationally?  Did you try checking with him?


----------



## lvpiggy

Lec8504 said:


> ermm lvpiggy?
> 
> LV did you try on #41!!?? lol


 
ah yes

too short!   and i'm a short piggy!

and boob squishage > rose ombre strapless

and inserts = thighs look fatter than normal


----------



## lvpiggy

javaboo said:


> *LVPiggy*: Is your dresses flipped inside out in those pictures?


 
yes, i store all my dresses flipped inside out, zipped and draped over the hanger with the zipper side facing up.  I like to have them inside out just in case the fabric gets snagged either on a rough part of the hanger, or on the hooks of the dress next to it or something.  the rationale for draping zipper side up is so you don't get a "crease" in the zipper, b/c having the extra layers of fabric cushioning the hanger bar i feel keeps it a more rounded shape so you don't get an odd zipper bulge from where it was draped over the hanger

yes, i know, i'm OCD


----------



## lvpiggy

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
NEWS FLASH!

black shrug has arrived - i believe we may have found the pivotal accessory that transitions HL from nightwear to dinnerwear!!  pics in process (^(oo)^)v  stay tuned!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *java*, does Preston charge your CC before ordering or only when the order has been confirmed? Do you think 40 could be dyed too? Is it light enough?

*Preston* told me they don't send internationally.

*Lec* just call the boutiques and ask them what their policies are on shipping.


----------



## lilmissb

^^Oooh, how exciting piggy! Can't wait.


----------



## girlfrommoscow

lilmissb said:


> Thanks *java*, does Preston charge your CC before ordering or only when the order has been confirmed? Do you think 40 could be dyed too? Is it light enough?
> 
> *Preston* told me they don't send internationally.
> 
> *Lec* just call the boutiques and ask them what their policies are on shipping.



Oh no...I didnt know that, I thought Preston would ship to Canada( there goes my wish for a new dress...i am in love with the one laurayuki owns!! the dark red one with big cutouts...this one

http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...ily&clickid=cat_leftnav_txt&parentPage=family


----------



## lvpiggy

what do you think?  dinner worthy now right? :okay:


----------



## javaboo

*girl*: If there is a will there is a way to get the dresses to Canada! 

Looks good *LV*! I was just thinking about pairing my dresses with my black cardigan but I'll have to consider ordering one of those too. I'll be sure to do that do my dresses once I get home.

*lilmissb*: I don't know what the back of that dress looks like but if it has a color zipper and you don't mind it being all a solid color, I suppose you can. I think you better ask a professional though just in case.


----------



## arireyes

I like the Shrug, I've been looking for one. Then I would wear my dresses to dinner without feeling like I look like I'm going to the club.


----------



## *qp*

lvpiggy said:


> what do you think? dinner worthy now right? :okay:


 
Wow  the dress + shrug combo looks very pretty on you !!! I like the shrug. Back very classy and matched the shrug really well. Front look abit too sexy for me (unfortunately I can't do V neck)


----------



## lilmissb

*lv*, that shrug is fantastic! I need me one of those too!

*girl*, try shipito.com. I use them and they're great. Double check with Preston as he may ship to Canada but I though he didn't.

*java*, only ever would I go to pros. Not sold on 40 still like 39....

I have a funny story about the engagement party I went to last Sat. I wore my ash colourblock and it got cold so I had my scarf with me. My friend wanted to take a pic of me but wanted the scarf taken off so I lifted the scarf and apparently I had popped out on the right. Luckily no one was looking!!! LOL! So it can happen with #5 so ladies beware! Get that strap shortened!!!


----------



## dreamdoll

*LV*, the shrug looks really good on you!


----------



## may3545

LV, I love the shrug!


----------



## luxlover

Piggy, the shrug looks pretty! great way to make the HL dresses more dinner friendly. where did you get it? does it come in another color?


----------



## lilflobowl

Dreamdoll> argh!! Chief enabler!!!! But it was really nice on yea? Bf would faint me thinks. 
Javaboo> I tried that dress on & I really love it!! I'm totally confused now between a need & a desire...


----------



## Shopalicious

Lv .. I love the shrug.. ! Where did u get that ? I Need one of those !!


----------



## lilmissb

*lux!* Can you tell me how your green square neck one fits? Is it a nice shape? I'm considering getting #40 instead of #39. What do you girls think? I also want to be able to wear it to a wedding in November. P.S. I have no qualms about wearing revealing and/or short things to weddings provided I don't look too tarty! I'm too cute be tarty anyway! So I've been told. Not sure if that's a good thing. LOL!


----------



## Zophie

lvpiggy said:


> what do you think? dinner worthy now right? :okay:


 

I love the way it looks with the shrug.  I think I have that same shrug too.


----------



## Zophie

I just pre-ordered this dress from Saks.  I ordered a small.  Anyone know how the sizing is on this particular one?


----------



## luxlover

lilmissb said:


> *lux!* Can you tell me how your green square neck one fits? Is it a nice shape? I'm considering getting #40 instead of #39. What do you girls think? I also want to be able to wear it to a wedding in November. P.S. I have no qualms about wearing revealing and/or short things to weddings provided I don't look too tarty! I'm too cute be tarty anyway! So I've been told. Not sure if that's a good thing. LOL!



i LOVE the green dress. fits amazingly! its TTS, and seriously gives you boobage haha. i vote for  40.


----------



## lilmissb

^Hahaha! Would you say it fits better than 42? I know they're slightly different but they have the same cap on the sleeve by the looks of things.


----------



## javaboo

*Zophie*: I'm thinking that dress runs small in the body area but small/true to size in the top part. I had it in coral in xs and it fits me ok and I'm normally an xxs.


----------



## Lec8504

ooo zophie that dress is really cute, please post modeling pics once you get it!  Is that the same dress that also comes in gold?


----------



## lilmissb

^I think so.


----------



## HerveLegerSA

*Zophie*, I am still here.........LOL


----------



## dreamdoll

lilflobowl said:


> Dreamdoll> argh!! Chief enabler!!!! But it was really nice on yea? Bf would faint me thinks.
> Javaboo> I tried that dress on & I really love it!! I'm totally confused now between a need & a desire...


 
Yep you looked amazing in the teal!!


----------



## lilflobowl

^ oh enabler.. what would I do without you? let me think....

HAVE MORE MONEY!!!!!!


----------



## Zophie

HerveLegerSA said:


> *Zophie*, I am still here.........LOL


 

Are you Preston and can you get this dress for me?  I'm totally confused since this thread seems to move so fast.


----------



## lilflobowl

^ yups that's Preston!


----------



## may3545

Ladies, I wore my mock turtleneck ombre last night for an early Valentine's Dinner and my boyfriend LOVED it! I posted pics earlier, so nothing new hehehe.

I also swung by to see Preston yesterday, and ended up not getting the ash block dress, but *something else*, which I'll eventually model when I ever wear it. My friend and I went on a major shopping spree yesterday in SF. I also got some new CLs in nude (LOVE LOVE LOVE, and boyfriend approved LOL) and some Chanel sunnies.  Saks is having that spend some, get some, so I got gift cards for future CLs.

So now I'm sitting pretty, munching popcorn and letting all you gals model what you get, cuz I am BANNED.


----------



## lilflobowl

did you get the teal & black one shoulder dress?!?!?!?!


----------



## may3545

^Nope- they didn't have my size =(

I got the black flowy one. LVpiggy wore it for NYE, and I probably won't ever wear it until a holiday party hahahaha.


----------



## lilflobowl

wow! post modelling pics!!


----------



## dreamdoll

^ congrats *May*! waiting for your modelling pics!!


----------



## dreamdoll

lilflobowl said:


> ^ oh enabler.. what would I do without you? let me think....
> 
> HAVE MORE MONEY!!!!!!


 

That makes two of us


----------



## ahleah712

Wow *May*...nice purchase...Do you remember what other dresses they still have?  Oh and post modeling pics please..


----------



## lilmissb

Wow May! Nice purchase. Can't wait for modelling pics!!!


----------



## gemibebe

*lv*, you're too funny!  Yes, I thought of McDonald's as well when I first saw the color combo!   You have a truly impressive HL collection!  And the way you managed them definitely put me to shame 

And I totally  that shrug!  I have the same question as *Lux*, does it come in other colors?  Is it cashmere?

*lilmissb*, have you made your final decision yet?  Don't want to see you torn between all these choices! 

Congrats *May*!!!  That's such a couture piece!  Modeling pics please!!!


----------



## gemibebe

*Lux*, I wonder if you have heard back anything from *Meg *and *Vlad*?  I think it's been quite some time since you sent the application for the HL subforum?  I have such a hard time following up the thread right now as it's moving lightning fast!


----------



## lilmissb

^I'm still a bit torn. Every time I think I've narrowed it down I see something stunning. I'm thinking now about 39 & 40...then I saw a pic of Bar Rafelli in 43! I keep going around in circles. I think I may have to sell my Tributes to pay for all of this! I can't really walk in them anyways! I've gone a bit off 42 for some reason, maybe seeing the colour IRL? I think the pink in 43 is a bit stronger and not so wishy washy...


----------



## lilmissb

For those who have tried on #39 do you recommend sizing up or staying TTS?? Thanks!


----------



## lvpiggy

may3545 said:


> ^Nope- they didn't have my size =(
> 
> I got the black flowy one. LVpiggy wore it for NYE, and I probably won't ever wear it until a holiday party hahahaha.
> 
> style.com/slideshows/fashionshows/F2008RTW/HLEGER/RUNWAY/00320m.jpg


 
dress twins!


----------



## MASEML

wow, I've missed soooo much! I'm wearing #46 out tonight. I still haven't figured out to work my camera settings. I'm incompetent with technology


----------



## MASEML

lilmissb said:


> For those who have tried on #39 do you recommend sizing up or staying TTS?? Thanks!



I had to size up on #39 when I tried it on. I actually like the darker grey/purple version of that dress.


----------



## may3545

lvpiggy said:


> dress twins!



But you look WWAAAAAAAYYY better!

I'll post modeling pics when i get a chance-- off to Tahoe for the weekend!

Happy Valentine's everyone-- may your weekend be full of fun, love, and HL!


----------



## lilmissb

Yeah MASEML! I have decided I do like 46 as I finally saw a nice pic of LiLo in it. Is this a date tonight??? 

With 39, where was it tight and needed to size up? I'm a bit weary of going to M in case it's loose somewhere and I end up looking weird in it.


----------



## dreamdoll

lilmissb said:


> For those who have tried on #39 do you recommend sizing up or staying TTS?? Thanks!


 
I believe #39 is TTS! If you're concerned though, then better to size up just to be on the safe side! Btw, hope you made a decision  I think #39 is gorgeous!


----------



## lilmissb

^Thanks dreamdoll! I think I have, maybe.... Now I just have to find some...


----------



## dreamdoll

^ can't wait to see your modelling pics lilmissb!


----------



## lilflobowl

^^i agree, we need to see more pictures!! & remember to post pictures from all your HL V-day dates ladies!


----------



## mocha beans

So I've been lurking, but never thought about considering buying one becuase I have nowhere to wear a dress like this (rural bar people lol). But we're going to Vegas in a few months for a weekend, and I thought about maybe picking one up. Never tried one on so I have no idea how the sizing would run. How would something like this fit in a medium?







I'm usually a 6-8 in BCBG dresses, 28 in most jeans. Thanks!


----------



## dreamdoll

*Mochabeans*, I think a M would suit you just fine...if your preference is tighter, you might even be able to fit a S in certain styles...HTH!

btw ladies, happy Valentines!!!


----------



## lvpiggy

guess what girls?  this little piggy had a moment of sudden cognizance today~ i forgot to post modelling pix of one of my dresses!

hehe okei that's maybe not *technically* true . . . i was just having a skinny day today, and this dress requires a super skinny day for me to wear with confidence


----------



## lvpiggy

..................  and reverse!


----------



## MASEML

lilmissb said:


> Yeah MASEML! I have decided I do like 46 as I finally saw a nice pic of LiLo in it. Is this a date tonight???
> 
> With 39, where was it tight and needed to size up? I'm a bit weary of going to M in case it's loose somewhere and I end up looking weird in it.



No date tonight...actually met up with my friends and Lux and Laurayuki  

Ok so this is what I'm thinking - the tightest part of HL dresses on me, is the waist area. I have narrow hips but a wider waist. Lux and I compared bodies - we generally take the same size but she can size down on certain dresses that I can't b/c she has smaller waist than me. My waist is 25" and hips are 32/33", just so you get an idea for comparison. 

To make a really long winded answer short, the tightest area for me on dresses that I need to size up is the waist area. No problems anywhere else.


----------



## lilmissb

Whoa piggy! Very nice!!!! You look HAWT! I love the deep v neck...

Hmm, I'm a bit chunky in the waist dept but I am working on that. Argh! Thanks MASEML! Hope you had a great night with all! Oh, the NY HL thing was on this weekend wasn't it?


----------



## lilflobowl

Oh man girls! So I didn't go anywhere for V-day dinner 'cos bf didn't book the restaurants in time so everywhere was booked up (that was ok though 'cos my mom had made a sumptious feast at home so I was more than happy to eat her cooking). I was thinking of wearing my strapless ombre out but since I was at home I decided instead to just model it for bf.

This was his response.

"Nice." *switches back to the TV*



I can't believe that was it! I had even used my curling iron to add some curls at the ends of my hair to make myself more girly. All that effort just for a guy who's watching the Discovery Channel!!!!


----------



## lilflobowl

Oh & a tpf'er had offered to trade the black & white version of the purple & white dress that both luxlover & MASEML have with my black HL. What do you girls think?


----------



## MASEML

lilfobowl - I personally love the black/white dress better than #50. Is that the black dress you have that you are thinking of exchanging?  I have #50 in red and in my opinion, it is so-so. There's something funny about the upper part of the dress. I kept it b/c I need a red dress - and apparently, men really love the color red.


----------



## lilflobowl

Hey MASEML, nope the black dress that I'm thinking of exchanging is post #34. The only problem is that I realise that I'm an XS in HL dresses & hers is an S. Does the sizing run small/tts? & if I do trade with her do you think alterations will be pretty straightforward?


----------



## MASEML

if you are trading it for a bigger size, I wouldn't do it. Getting it taken in loses the body hugging fit of the dress b/c the tailor will take it only to your body's actual measurements (as opposed to the dress being a little smaller than your body and it stretching to mold to your body). 

The black/white dress runs tts - might even run a little big?


----------



## lilflobowl

Ah ok; thanks MASEML for the advice! Guess I won't be doing a trade then.


----------



## MASEML

lilflobowl - i love that blk dress! You don't like it anymore?


----------



## arireyes

mocha beans said:


> So I've been lurking, but never thought about considering buying one becuase I have nowhere to wear a dress like this (rural bar people lol). But we're going to Vegas in a few months for a weekend, and I thought about maybe picking one up. Never tried one on so I have no idea how the sizing would run. How would something like this fit in a medium?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm usually a 6-8 in BCBG dresses, 28 in most jeans. Thanks!



I have this dress in xs and I wear26 in jeans. xs in bcbg.


----------



## Shopalicious

Lilflobowl : I am with Masmel.. I dont think u should trade cos u will need an XS in that dress


----------



## lilflobowl

MASEML, I like it but it's a quite big on me & feels heavy, KWIM?
Shopalicious, I think so too!!


----------



## dreamdoll

lilflobowl said:


> Oh & a tpf'er had offered to trade the black & white version of the purple & white dress that both luxlover & MASEML have with my black HL. What do you girls think?


 
I don't think you should! Your black is nicer...plus the sizing for the black / white dress would not be right for you....


----------



## dreamdoll

*LV *- you look stunning in the teal!!  

Hi ladies - Happy Valentines! 

Here's my V-day outfit, out with DH for dinner and drinks! The dress was a hit with DH!! 
Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## gemibebe

Just found this on the bloomingdales site, very cute. I actually really like the separates made by HL:


----------



## arireyes

Nice Dreamdoll!!  I wanted to wear that for V-day too, but I have my kids with and I know HL + kids don't mix !


----------



## MASEML

dreamdoll - you look good! Nice pose


----------



## lilmissb

*dreamdoll,* you look gorgeous!

*gemibebe*, I can't remember where but I saw a cute shrt black skirt that I thought might be nice for work.

Does anyone know off the top of their head if they've seen #39 in S anywhere? I haven't heard back from P and I've called a couple of stores and can't find S. Thanks!


----------



## Shopalicious

Dreamdoll .. you look stunning in your dress.. your DH must be really happy ^^


----------



## lvpiggy

OT: i find this quite hilarious . . . . now i wonder why ebay might find these two searches to be related????


----------



## Lec8504

going to get ready for my vday date with my bf....so i'll post pics later of my outfit.

and stay tuned..alheah and I went to visit Preston today and we both didn't come home empty handed


----------



## lilmissb

^^Oh piggy!!! eBay knows you too well!!!!


----------



## dreamdoll

*arireyes*, *Maseml*, *lilmissb*, *shopalicious* - Thanks ladies for the compliments!

*Lec* - waiting for your modelling pics!!!

*lilmissb* - I saw your post in the other thread about the tattoo! I'm also looking to get one but worried about ouchie spots...lol


----------



## lilmissb

LEC! OMG, I wanna see whatcha got!!!


----------



## ahleah712

OMG ladies....just tried putting on my dress by myself and use the "zip up in the front and slide dress back" method and my dress ripped a little...HELP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilmissb

^OMG! Where? Can't be that bad can it??

dreamdoll, yeah I figure I'm going to use local anaesthetic first! LOL!


----------



## dreamdoll

*Ahleah* - Omg!! Are you able to do a quick stitch up?

*lilmissb* - I'm having a toss up between a few designs!


----------



## Lec8504

ahleah712 said:


> OMG ladies....just tried putting on my dress by myself and use the "zip up in the front and slide dress back" method and my dress ripped a little...HELP!!!!!!!!!!




errr if it's not that bad then just leave it alone and ask preston/lvpiggy/luxlover about that tailor that they use....errrrr!!!!

*phew* I need to calm myself down even though i'm not with you, i'm freaking out now too


----------



## Lec8504

dreamdoll- where r u planning to put the tattoo?

I kind of want a tattoo but then I'm not crazy about having one and the bf is against it so I never got around to getting one :/  My co-worker just had a really prettyyyyy butterfly on like...somewhere around her wrist...it's really really small but it looks pretty cute.

sorry ladies I'll post up modeling pics asap...I need to pick up my mom from the hospital since my sis-in-law just had her baby...I have a niece now!  And then I have to get ready and go out to dinner...blahhh...i'll ttyl soon!

ahleah- keep me updated on your dress :/


----------



## lilmissb

Lec congrats on being an aunt! How wonderful. Have a wonderful night!


----------



## dreamdoll

Lec8504 said:


> dreamdoll- where r u planning to put the tattoo?
> 
> I kind of want a tattoo but then I'm not crazy about having one and the bf is against it so I never got around to getting one :/ My co-worker just had a really prettyyyyy butterfly on like...somewhere around her wrist...it's really really small but it looks pretty cute.
> 
> sorry ladies I'll post up modeling pics asap...I need to pick up my mom from the hospital since my sis-in-law just had her baby...I have a niece now! And then I have to get ready and go out to dinner...blahhh...i'll ttyl soon!
> 
> ahleah- keep me updated on your dress :/


 
*Lec*, I was thinking of my lower back...
Congrats on being an aunt!! Have a great evening


----------



## Shopalicious

lvpiggy said:


> OT: i find this quite hilarious . . . . now i wonder why ebay might find these two searches to be related????



haaa.. Piggy Ebay knows u soooo well !!


----------



## ahleah712

It's the 46 dress and it ripped under the right armpit maybe about 3/4 of an inch....I'm not gonna touch it and maybe ask Preston about the tailor he recommends.


----------



## ahleah712

Dreamdoll- tatoo huh?....lower back hurts quite a bit...i had one done there....it hurt in the beginning but I got use to the pain after a while...hehehe


----------



## lilmissb

I want one on my lower back right about the jeans line, one on the shoulder blade, one on my right wrist, one on my inner left ankle, and probably more when I decide where...maybe lower hip bone or foot.


----------



## ahleah712

^^^wow thats alot!!!!


----------



## lilflobowl

yah seriously! i have one of a dragonfly on my lower back but i'm struggling to find another location to put the next design i have in mind... *sigh*


----------



## lilmissb

The first one I want to get is a phoenix with characters. I always wanted one because I've always reinvented myself when I needed to and I can pick myself up and start again. Sounds like I want a lot and it will be a bit probably but they're all quite small. I've wanted one since I was 18 so I've waited a long time to get one cos I wanted to be sure I still wanted one.


----------



## lilflobowl

^ ME TOO!!!!!!!!! only, as cheesy as it sounds i wanted sakura with mine. weird mix huh? fire, phoenix & cherry blossoms!


----------



## lilmissb

^not corny & entirely reasonable mix!    My friend want a lotus and a koi fish. I'm not sure of the fish (I know they mean money but not so cute!) but def want a lotus now...cherry blossoms are really nice if they're done in the right way.


----------



## javaboo

You guys are so brave, I'm too chicken to get one since I watched my friend get one and it looks super painful! I'm also too worried about all these meaning the picture has and if you put it in the wrong spot. You know how people say that if you have a mole/mark in the front its carrying you in life and if you have one in the back its like you're carrying it (harder life).  There is just too much to think about...

Anyways, any area with a bone hurts (shoulder, lower back, ankle, hip bone) like crazy and I would suggest that you get it in the cooler/winter month instead of during the hot/summer months (you're not allowed to sweat when you have it just in case you get infected).

I know some of you celebrated it already but *Happy VDAY everyone!*


----------



## lilmissb

Wow, didn't know about the sweat thing! Hmmm...def something to consider then.

Happy vday to you too java! Did you do anything special? 

Don't celebrate it myself but have a fun time all if you haven't already gone out!


----------



## dreamdoll

*lilmissb*, that's quite a lot! I just thought of one on my lower right back, near my jeans line...I think it'd probably hurt quite a bit wouldn't it?

*lilflobowl *- cherry blossoms are nice...


----------



## lilmissb

^probably will hurt a bit but I guess it only lasts about 20 mins so all is ok.


----------



## Shopalicious

you guys are so brave.. I have been debating about one for awhile.. but still couldnt decide whether I should or should not get it


----------



## more_CHOOS

I have one on my lower back and it hurts like hell.  I had to tell the guy to stop every 30 seconds.  What should have been a 15-20 min deal, took like 45 mins!  I aslo have one on my shoulder blade...that one kind of hurts..not too bad though.


----------



## ahleah712

cherry blossoms are nice...got that this past summer on the side of my waist and it hurt like heck....


----------



## lilmissb

Sheesh! I may chicken out all together as my pain tolerance is quite low.


----------



## lilflobowl

don't chicken out! it's really not that bad even though everyone has different levels of tolerance for pain. I'm thinking of doing mine on my side hip. I don't like big tattoos though so whoever draws it for me will have to be able to encompass everything in one.

ahleah & Lec> what did you girls get?! modelling pics!
ahleah> I'm pretty sure that your dress will be stitched up easy-peasy. was the tear a separation of two bandages?


----------



## HerveLegerSA

Ladies, this is a HERVE LEGER FORUM.  STICK TO THE DRESS  DISCUSSION.  Happy VDAY.


----------



## ahleah712

lilflobowl- Yeah...it was a separation of two bandages...I just freaked out when it happened, but as I looked at it again and AGAIN (LOL)...I realized it wouldn't be hard to stitch it up...thanks


----------



## ahleah712

HerveLegerSA said:


> Ladies, this is a HERVE LEGER FORUM.  STICK TO THE DRESS  DISCUSSION.  Happy VDAY.



That's why we need our own subforum....sigh


----------



## lilmissb

^Hehehehehe! I know. 

Guess what? Ordered #39! Hope they will have at least one for me in stock.  Can't wait!!!! Now I just have to decide whether I want 40 or 42....


----------



## lvpiggy

ahleah712 said:


> It's the 46 dress and it ripped under the right armpit maybe about 3/4 of an inch....I'm not gonna touch it and maybe ask Preston about the tailor he recommends.


 
diaz brothers in the phelan building on market st


----------



## ahleah712

*lilmissb*- congrats..modeling pics when u get it...that dress is actually growing on me...everytime you talk about it I have to go to the HL site to remind myself which one it is and I'm starting to like it...Preston actually asked If LEC wanted to try it today but he had it on hold for someone else.

Umm...I'm biased because I own 42...hehehe...BTW when we at the store today #40 was on the 40% off rack and not 60% off....don't know if that helps with your decision...

*Preston*- correct me if I'm wrong about the percentage off on the dress...


----------



## ahleah712

Thanks *lvpiggy*!!!!  do you know how much they charge for something like that?


----------



## dreamdoll

more_CHOOS said:


> I have one on my lower back and it hurts like hell. I had to tell the guy to stop every 30 seconds. What should have been a 15-20 min deal, took like 45 mins! I aslo have one on my shoulder blade...that one kind of hurts..not too bad though.


 
Oh crap...I might have to rethink if I want one on my right lower back now..yikes, my tolerance level of pain is quite low!! ush:


----------



## lilflobowl

Mr. P is too fierce....


----------



## dreamdoll

lilmissb said:


> ^Hehehehehe! I know.
> 
> Guess what? Ordered #39! Hope they will have at least one for me in stock.  Can't wait!!!! Now I just have to decide whether I want 40 or 42....


 
Congrats!! Waiting for your modelling pics!! My vote goes to #42 

Can't wait for my dresses to come in...sigh


----------



## lilmissb

ahleah, did Lec try it on? You guys are S aren't you? I'd like to know who had to size up or stay TTS. What sizes did he have in #39 in store as P said he'd have to order mine in. I don't want to size up to M and then not have it fit anywhere else. I guess that's my main fear.

Oh, and 40 was only 40% off? I thought it was 60% off??? Oops, well that makes my decision easy then if I'm getting 39! Can't do both....


----------



## ahleah712

^^^no she didn't try it...I think it was a xs...She tried on the green and black one that Kate Beckinsale wore and some other ones...Preston said that was the only 39 he had and it was on hold for someone..


----------



## ahleah712

*lilmissb-*yeah...I saw 40 on the 40% off rack but didn't ask Preston...maybe you shpuld ask him just to make sure...


----------



## Lec8504

just had to post really quick my bf is nagging at me to spend time with him...we just got back from dinner lol.  But I wore #42 tonight (i'll get pics resized by tomo) but i realized that now i should've stayed TTS.  Ugh....it's a little loose especially on the top region.  I think before i was in between sizes and now since i've been working out....the dress is a little loose  

I'll post modeling pics of my vday outfit and my new purchase by tomo..hopefully


----------



## ahleah712

^^^waiting...oh actually nevermind..I'll see them tomo...hahahaha


----------



## Lec8504

hahah ^ ur a dork ^

did you try on ur #42 again?  Is it loose to you?  ughhh i'm annoyed now...i was like pulling up the straps the whole night...and the dress was riding up when i was walking...its like wtf...and just today I was worried that I gained weight cuz you guys couldn't zip up the xs in the teal/black dress :/


----------



## lilmissb

Can't wait to see what else you got Lec! Go enjoy QT with your bf!! Night!!! I'm scared too that if I start working out I'm going to get too small for my dresses.....argh! Oh well.

P.S. Lec, you are not gaining weight!


----------



## ahleah712

Yeah...I think that's it for me tonight also...night girls....


----------



## lilmissb

Night!!! Cya tomorrow when I wake up for work (yuk, can't believe it's Monday tomorrow...)


----------



## HerveLegerSA

lilflobowl said:


> Mr. P is too fierce....


No lah, i am nice.  Lil please check your neck, got some marks ler...........haha


----------



## javaboo

lilmissb said:


> Wow, didn't know about the sweat thing! Hmmm...def something to consider then.
> 
> Happy vday to you too java! Did you do anything special?
> 
> Don't celebrate it myself but have a fun time all if you haven't already gone out!



Yeah I learned a lot about tattoos from my friends who work in that industry. They said something about the sweat and also the sun reacting to the chemicals in the ink. If you need any info let me know and I'll ask them for you.

I didn't do much today, just had some sushi and dessert.

Oh yeah I love your dog by the way! So cute! And congrats on dress 39!


----------



## dreamdoll

*java*..any idea if I wana do one small tattoo on my right lower back, will it really hurt a lot and how long will it take? Plus if there can't be sweat...does it mean I'll have to be bandaged up? TIA!!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks java! Sushi! I would have had that for dinner tonight if jap wasn't shut on sundays.

Can't wait to get 39, yeah! I finally made a decision!!! LOL Now I have to decide which other dress I want....and shoes... only if I sell my tributes...

Bailey's the cutest! Can't wait for him to come home from holidays.


----------



## lilflobowl

lilmissb> i think you should get #42! what were your options again?


----------



## lilmissb

Well I wanted 40 but it's only 40% off so can't get that one with 39 but I may be able to swing 42, 43 or 38. Or should I save up for my cross front halter & marianne tank?


----------



## lilflobowl

Well, only #38 in cream is on less 60% right? Between #38 & #42 which dress do you think will flatter you more?

Personally though I think I would save for something from the new collection.


----------



## lvpiggy

hello hello!  well no date for piggy this V-day, but i did go out clubbing!  some friends were launching their latest promoting gig 

there was a forecast for rain, so no CLs for this outfit . . . didn't want my babies to get all soaked!! 

the boys were all acting *very* strange last night though!  significant amounts of awkward behaviour . . . wonder if it was the outfit?   hehe j/k j/k


----------



## lilmissb

Hehehehehe! I think it might have had something to do with the high boots and low neckline....

I like your boots, what are they?


----------



## gemibebe

*lv*, you look really sexy in that reversible dress!  It's not hard to understand the strange behavior of the boys! 

On another note, can anyone confirm if this strapless ombre dress is 40% off or 60% off?  Thanks!!!


----------



## lvpiggy

lilmissb said:


> Hehehehehe! I think it might have had something to do with the high boots and low neckline....
> 
> I like your boots, what are they?


 
hehe normally i wear my nice boots with my HLs, but those are my throwaway boots, for wearing in rain and such.  aldo!  only like 150 or something


----------



## lvpiggy

gemibebe said:


> *lv*, you look really sexy in that reversible dress! It's not hard to understand the strange behavior of the boys!
> 
> On another note, can anyone confirm if this strapless ombre dress is 40% off or 60% off? Thanks!!!


 
i thought it went down to 60% after i bought it, i recall being annoyed about that


----------



## lilflobowl

gemibabe> it's definitely on less 60%.


----------



## dreamdoll

*LV* - love your outfit and those boots look fab!!


----------



## Zophie

lvpiggy said:


> hello hello! well no date for piggy this V-day, but i did go out clubbing! some friends were launching their latest promoting gig
> 
> there was a forecast for rain, so no CLs for this outfit . . . didn't want my babies to get all soaked!!
> 
> the boys were all acting *very* strange last night though! significant amounts of awkward behaviour . . . wonder if it was the outfit?  hehe j/k j/k


 

you look beautiful in that dress!  Which style/colors is it?


----------



## gemibebe

Thanks *lv* and *lilflobowl* for the info!  It's really weird that I got informed that it's 40% off?   Will have to verify it with the boutique...


----------



## javaboo

Argh... I wasn't liking the zip front but now I'm not so sure. You look fab in that dress *LV*!

*dreamdoll*: I think it will hurt but probably not as much as if you got it on the small of your back (center). That was where my friend got hers and she was in pain when they were lining and shading it. It also depend how big your tattoo is. My friend one was about the size of her hand (tribal heart with wings) and it took her about 2 hours? I can't remember. About the bandage up part, yeah they put a wrap on her afterward to protect it. She couldn't get that area wet (not sure what she did about showering) and you can't rub the area. She used some tattoo healing stick/creme though to help speed up recovery. Do not use regular creme because there are some chemicals in it that isn't good with your freshly inked tattoo. Yeah I think it took her about two weeks or so to heal (it look pretty weird during the healing process cuz her skin started to peel off but that is normal). Since then she got a few more tattoos, she said the one on her leg hurt the least and it was pretty fast too (well cuz the guy was a master artist and did his signature tattoo). It took about 30-45 mins (1/3 the size of my palm).

*Zophie*: Its dress 48 from the fall 08 collection and I think its 60% off?

*Gemibebe*: I'm pretty sure its 60% off. I got that for my friend earlier this month.

Do you think I should get: Kate Beckinsale green dress, 39 or 46? Or maybe I shouldhn't get any and save to get resort 12?


----------



## gemibebe

Thanks *java*!  Could you pm me which boutique it was?  

39, 46 and resort 12 are very different styles!   Personally I would go for 46 as it's very classy and can be versatile.  However, it really depends what you want and where you'd like to wear it.


----------



## javaboo

*Gemibebe*: That was what I was thinking too but I have ombre one so I'll have two off shoulder dresses. 39 I'm not sure about because the zipper is on the side and I don't have a big chest so I'm not sure if it'll look good on me. I currently don't have a one shoulder dress yet.

Have you guys seen the new Fall 2009 collection. I got some mix feeling but I do like Kate Winslet's grey dress (didn't really see it in the runway pictures though). Some of the fabric look kinda cool but I'm not sure I like the padded shoulder look.

Some of the ones I like...although I'm not sold 100% on them






I hope this one doesn't have the weird padded shoulders...





I like the color on this one but not sure about the beading on the bottom...





I like the color on this dress but have to see it fully without the top part...





Here is the link to more pictures:
http://www.zimbio.com/pictures/PVKcDUG5coh/Herve+Leger+Runway+Fall+09+MBFW


----------



## lilflobowl

I am not liking the fall 09 collection at all... Looks like spring 09 will be my last!


----------



## dreamdoll

*java* - thanks for sharing the link! I'm just taking a quick glance through. I like #4 but that's about all I've seen so far, #1 - #4...long way to go...#4 reminds me of #27 from Fall08...


----------



## melzy

^Mischa looks gorgeous in her HL!


----------



## lvpiggy

egads.  between the fall 09 collection and the McDonald's dress, i conclude it's officially time for lvpiggy to move on . . .


----------



## lvpiggy

this is the only one i like.  and i'm gonna be smart this season and wait for it to go on sale, considering how freaking infuriating it is that i paid full price for HELLA stuff that then went on sale 2 weeks later or something


----------



## laurayuki

wow i agree, from what i have seen so far i think they are out of ideas?? adding random stuff to the dress is not appealing...


----------



## laurayuki

Yes Piggy.. if we all boycott HL next season then all of the dresses we want will be on sale! 



lvpiggy said:


> this is the only one i like. and i'm gonna be smart this season and wait for it to go on sale, considering how freaking infuriating it is that i paid full price for HELLA stuff that then went on sale 2 weeks later or something


----------



## HerveLegerSA

*Javaboo*, I totally agreed with you.  I really have no idea which direction is Max Azria heading.


----------



## Megadane

UGH..I bought #39 on evilbay last sunday and thought I got a pretty good deal and NOW the seller in no longer a registered user!  Help!  I should have known better(


----------



## HerveLegerSA

*Megan*, Can u refund it?  Call Paypal.....


----------



## Megadane

I just opened a dispute..at least I paid with my credit card though Paypal.  UGH I have NEVER purchased a high end item on FBay before but I had my eye on that dress and was stressed out at the time so I splurged 
I really wanted that dress
#39..Le Sigh


----------



## dreamdoll

oh no!!! sorry to hear that *megadane*!!! is there any way for recourse??

Just made it through the whole Fall 09 collection, and I have to say my pocket's feeling happy - coz nothing really caught my eye! It seems to be a case of adding on too much detail (sorry to say I don't really get the stiff shoulder paddings on a few pieces..) to some dresses which might have seemed pretty nice otherwise...unless there's a second line to view (which might not be that all impressive either after getting the vibe from the Fall 09 runway)...otherwise I can safely say, what a disappointment as compared to Fall 08!


----------



## lilmissb

java I would go for 39 personally (and I did!) but if you don't like one shoulder ones get the resort one.

I don't like the new direction of HL either! Yuck!!!

Mega, that's horrid! Sorry to hear about your dramas!!!


----------



## ahleah712

Oh my *Mega*, Sorry that happpened to you...hope everything works out in your favor...


----------



## ahleah712

Where's everyone looking for the Fall 09 collection?  Is there a link I missed?


----------



## Lec8504

I'm going to post these in the "what did you wear for vday thread" but I thought I would share it here 






hehe i was messing around with photoshop when I was trying to resize it (I also wanted to hide my messy as heck room :/






bf wanted to make an appearance while he was waiting for me to finish so that we could go to dinner.  He also told me to ask you guys, what do you guys think of his jacket   My new obsession is HL and his only clothing obsession is a brand called Acronym.

anyways I was wearing #42...J crew cardigan ( I think it toned down the um...vava voom factor of the dress) and not pictured are bright pink BCBG peep toe pumps (sadly no CL...YET)


----------



## Lec8504

onto my new purchase...
















please ignore the messy floor and nasty carpet...we are still under going construction haha

anyhow...it's from the new Resort 2009 collection...it's extremely basic cut-wise but the pop of color just makes it so special.  I've always been a pink girl and right when I saw this dress...it was love at first sight!  The color in the last pic is pretty much true to life, it's a very bright gorgeous pink.  Also I must say it does amazing thing for your chest area.   And..the best thing of all is that it was only around $700 RETAIL!  Crazy steal imo


----------



## Lec8504

also mega I'm so sorry about fleabay!  did you already contact your CC company?  Please keep us updated...this is also one of the reason why I'm so wary of fleabay...I'm eyeing on dress on there since it's not available in the stores anymore..but iono :/


----------



## lilmissb

WOW!!! *Lec*, you are HAWT!!! I love both of them on you! I love the basic tank style. So versatile.


----------



## lilflobowl

looking good girls!

ahleah> you're making me want one of those!


----------



## lilmissb

I got some bad news today....I may get retrenched in either March or September


----------



## dreamdoll

*lilmissb* - Oh no!! I'm really sorry to hear that! Hope you're holding up ok...looks like the current economic climate is really bad and spreading globally...things are also bleak here in SG...I'm in banking and it's one bad news after another 

*ahleah* - You look amazing! Love the pink!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *dreamdoll!* It's actually a plan the company has had for a long time apparently. But we're just getting told about this now?! They want to core our services into a national centre and that means less jobs once this new system comes into play. I'm hoping that maybe if I make it through the first cut then maybe I can get a promotion which will save my butt in September. I really believe I'll make it through first cut but just incase I don't....I can't spend ANY money at all except for the laybys that are due this month.

I'm actually more upset by the fact that this means that I will have to give up 39 as I've only been there for a year so if I do get made redundant they won't have to give me a huge payout. 

I feel really bad cos it was just yesterday I made the decision to tell Preston to go ahead with the order and now I have to tel him to cancel it. He's gonna hate me!!!


----------



## dreamdoll

Oh dear, really sorry to hear this... tons of companies are using this crisis to "restructure" and "streamline" their businesses and strategies. If it's any consolation, things are equally bad over here, if not worse... no one person is indispensable really, and we just have to sit tight! You never know, you might be able to sit through the entire year and not get cut! I suppose it could swing either way... But yea, it's better to save up for the unknown, too much uncertainty...hope you are okay and feel better soon!!


----------



## lilflobowl

omg lilmissb! I'm so sorry!! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you & I'm sure Mr. P will understand. It's not as though you want to be retrenched & this is beyond your control!


----------



## Megadane

*Lec* LOVE the pink dress on you!  Fabulous!  And lilmissb I sure hope everything works out ok!
I'm not liking to new fall collection  too much yet.. the pointy shoulder look is a bit too Star Trek-y for me.  Meh-maybe it will grow on me..
Re. Evilbay I did request the sellers info. so I have her phone number..she's in Brooklyn, New York.  I've already escalated the dispute into a claim so perhaps I'll make a call later to see what's up


----------



## Megadane

*Lilmissb*  I'm so sorry to hear about your bad news, it must be a really stressful time.


----------



## emmakins

I love the dresses but seriously need more boobage to pull off the look. Guess I'll live vicariously through this thread!


----------



## MASEML

*Lec* you look fantastic! Totally love the scoop neck dress.

*Lilmissb*  Oh no!!!! Are you okay? It's really scary how companies are "restructuring"

*Megadane* I hope everything works out okay. I'm totally scared of ebay.


----------



## katla

Hi 

Can anyone tell me if this dress is authentic or not? I cant tell..
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-HERVE-LEGER...0|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:3|294:50


----------



## arireyes

Lilmissb, I hope everything works out!!
Emmakins, you don't need boobage to wear HL, I have none!!


----------



## laurayuki

Lec you look fantastic! love the second one!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Lec, you look stunning!!

Lilmissb, I am so sorry to hear about your company, fingers crossed you will be ok . I am sure Preston will understand. My DH scuppered the ash 05 and has given the go ahead for 16 which is sold out all over the USA.

It is really hard going in the UK, with work, but things will look up, so its a case of batting down the hatches for a while.


----------



## Lec8504

thank you everyone 

lilflo & dreamdoll- did you guys get us two mixed up? haha 

emmakins- you definetly do not need boobs to wear HL!  Just a good bra like nubra will do 

lilmissb- I think preston will understand, since in this crazy economy especially with an uneasy job situation...i wouldn't feel comfortable spending that much $$ either.  Actually now that I think of it, this is like a wakeup call for me.  I really shouldn't be spending that much $$ now either, the economy is really too scary..i think i'll put myself on a ban for now until I wear each of my dresses out at least once :/


----------



## arireyes

I don't like anything from fall 09 so far!  So disappointing!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks guys!  

I'm ok, just in shock as it came out of nowhere at the end of our dinner last night. We're doing a week's worth of training on our wordings and I don't think it's common knowledge but I'm lucky enough that my boss tells our department what's going on. I guess I'll find out more in my one on one when we set goals for the year.

Meg, great to hear you've taken pro-active action for the evilbay thing. Hope the seller does turn out to be legit and you get your dress or the money!

I'm hoping that if I make first cut I'll be able to order 39 next month. I'm not sure it'll be around but I guess I can try....I really want 42 too now that I've seen the full length on Lec and how good she looks in it! HAWT!!!

Sammy, I'm sorry to hear that 16 is sold out all over the US, can P get it for you at all?? Hope so.

I love all you ladies here. I get to vent and you all love me!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Oh, forgot to say that the funniest thing happened this morning. I don't often dream or remember it but this morning I woke up and I had dreamed of HL!!!! I dreamed that I got 39 and Preston said he could hold it for me until March!!! How weird is that? I know he can't possibly do that but how weird is it that I dreamt of HL? Have anyone else had an HL dream????


----------



## Sammyjoe

We all love you to lilmissb!

Thanks to you for helping me with the shipping address, it was such a great help!.

I am hoping that P can get it for me, if not, its not meant to be.


----------



## Lec8504

lilmissb said:


> Oh, forgot to say that the funniest thing happened this morning. I don't often dream or remember it but this morning I woke up and I had dreamed of HL!!!! I dreamed that I got 39 and Preston said he could hold it for me until March!!! How weird is that? I know he can't possibly do that but how weird is it that I dreamt of HL? Have anyone else had an HL dream????


 
hahha reminds of what I told my bf..."HL is dancing in my head now" 

and lilmissb I really do think good things comes to those who wait, which is especially hard if you are like me and are impatient but they do!  Maybe 39 would be still in store or you can find a good one on fleabay (just need to be extra careful with buying on there :/).   

and yay for my wallet!  I like NOTHING in fall 09 woot!


----------



## lilmissb

Awww sammy!  I think this forum is actually our second home away from home as we all care for each other here and help out etc etc. I hope P can find it for you so I've got all my fingers and toes crossed for you!

The only ones on ebay are going for like $1k!!! Crazy. Shows how popular they are. I don't like anything in the new season either so I'm thinking that I hope I'm able to get 39, 42 and the marianne dress out of it before they go too far downhill!


----------



## caterpillar

does anyone have any modeling pics of #43? or how sizing is? in all the dresses i've tried on, i'm an xxs except the ash ombre xxs is a tiny bit tight on me (but the regular ash/pink one in xxs was a little too big).


----------



## javaboo

*lilmissb*: I'm so sorry to hear that I'm going to send you good thoughts. You should talk to Mr. P. He's super nice and work something out with him.

*caterpillar*: I heard 43 is hard to fit on top. There are problems with the strap. You can have it fixed I guess. 

*Lec*: You look fantastic in your new addition. Do you think its casual enough to wear normally? I was thinking about getting something casual for normal wear (if that is possible with HL).


----------



## shockboogie

I haven't been on here for awhile because of work but it's awesome to see how this thread have grown and so many new acquisitions, ladies!!! 

Anyway, I just got back from a slew of business meetings and I just had to stop at my HL boutique and of course, I walked out with another piece.... ahhh... heaven

Will post pics in a bit!


----------



## shockboogie

I told myself I'm not buying anything from the pas collection anymore and should just save up for the resort but I'm weak... had to buy #46! Too much of a good deal to pass up!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

shockboogie said:


> I told myself I'm not buying anything from the pas collection anymore and should just save up for the resort but I'm weak... had to buy #46! Too much of a good deal to pass up!


  you look stunning!


----------



## gemibebe

*lilmissb*, I'm so sorry to hear that! Fingers crossed that everything will work out fine and that you will be alright  It is a very hard time and the crisis really hits hard, honestly now I really feel bad in spending so much $$$ in clothes, shoes, etc.

*Lec*, the dress looks really fabulous on you and I truly like this piece! Very feminine and elegant!

*Mega*, hope you solve the issue very soon!

Yay *shockboogie*, welcome back! Your presence is definitely missed and wow, that dress is truly stunning!!!

I just had a look of the HL AW 09 collection and I have to say that I agree with everyone else here: this collection is so unattractive esp. compared with the AW08 one!  Apart from what has been posted before, for me the following two pieces are also quite interesting compared to the others:


----------



## pisdapisda79

Lec854, you look great in the pink dress


----------



## caterpillar

javaboo - what do you mean by it's hard to fit on top? like the straps are too long? i wear a 30d/32d bra size... which poses as a problem because a lot of the lower cut dresses (like the zip up front one lvpiggy looks lovely in) looks very odd on me.


----------



## Lec8504

javaboo said:


> *lilmissb*: I'm so sorry to hear that I'm going to send you good thoughts. You should talk to Mr. P. He's super nice and work something out with him.
> 
> *caterpillar*: I heard 43 is hard to fit on top. There are problems with the strap. You can have it fixed I guess.
> 
> *Lec*: You look fantastic in your new addition. Do you think its casual enough to wear normally? I was thinking about getting something casual for normal wear (if that is possible with HL).



I think because it's so basic you could wear it normally, well maybe not this color but if they have a black in this dress (pretty sure they do) then I think you can pull it of   Also this dress hits me around my knees so it's pretty long too (i'm 5'5 for reference).  I would buy a black one  but iono if I wanna buy the same dress in two different color.

shock: love the dress!  Both you and ahleah look so great in that dress too bad that darker purple shade does nothing for my skin tone.

lilmissb: well at least it's good to know that there is a re-sale market for these dresses if the dresses are too small or too big for us later on 

AGAIN thank you girlies for your compliments


----------



## ahleah712

lilflobowl said:


> looking good girls!
> 
> ahleah> you're making me want one of those!



it was *Lec8504* not me...i wish i had that body...and dress lol...


----------



## ahleah712

*ahleah* - You look amazing! Love the pink![/QUOTE]

hahaha another mistake... it was* Lec8504* hehehe


----------



## Lec8504

ahleah712 said:


> it was *Lec8504* not me...i wish i had that body...and dress lol...



ahhhhh you are such a dork...and you know that dress would look amazing on you   time to start another HL fund heheh


----------



## arireyes

shockboogie said:


> I told myself I'm not buying anything from the pas collection anymore and should just save up for the resort but I'm weak... had to buy #46! Too much of a good deal to pass up!



Love your new dress!!  Looks great on you!!


----------



## lilflobowl

Oops! Sorry Lec & ahleah!


----------



## dreamdoll

*shockboogie*, welcome back! love that dress on you!! 
we're dress twins!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *java & gemibebe!* 

I might send Mr P an email now then cos I already told him to cancel the order. He's gonna be so confused!

*shockboogie*, you look incredible in #46!! I'm really starting to get into it. 

I really liked #40 on Victoria & Kym but I don't have the rack for that dress I've decided. They're both massive.


----------



## may3545

Wow girls, so many beautiful pics and conversations this weekend! I just got back from Tahoe (it was gorgeous up there), and this thread moved 12 pages!!!!! Geez-- we need our own subforum! Maybe if we start the threads and the admins can move them into a subforum?

Anywhoo, I want so many dresses but I need to be on a ban. Sigh.... just admiring all you gorgeous ladies! I'm dying for the teal green/black cutout one shoulder dress that Kate Beckinsale wore.... waaahhh I need to win the lotto!


----------



## Lec8504

^ wait...i'm confused too...are you going to get the one off-shoulder dress then?


----------



## may3545

No-- I bought my last dress on Thursday, which was the black one. I told Preston to ignore my future emails hahahaha.


----------



## Megadane

Im pretty excited ladies!  My ash ombre arrived today but it is really squashing my boobs in the most unflattering way.  I did order a Nubra and haven't yet tried it, so I'll search for piggys post on how to wear it!
It's a medium and was really easy to get into-which is worrisome.  Im afraid it will stretch too much b/c in my pics I was in a small.
Some of the seams are loose however..threads are pulling so I think I'll take it to a tailor to tighten it up before I wear it.
My eBay fiasco 'maybe'  under control..I escalated the claim and all of the sudden the seller provided tracking info for the package she sent..I just hope it has my dress *IN* it.
Off to cuddle with my very first HL...


----------



## evolkatie

megadane, when a user becomes unregistered, it doesn't always mean that they are a scammer. a lot of reputable sellers occasionally become unregistered because of a problematic buyer or something. i don't think you should worry that much yet.


----------



## Megadane

^^^Ok thanks  I had never a seller go NARU right after my CC payment had gone through so I was concerned.  The contact phone numbers I was given for the seller were no longer in service so that's when i got really worried!  Good to know, I don't sell much at all so am unfamiliar with that sort of thing-thanks for the info!!


----------



## Megadane

*Shockboogie* nice to see you back..I love your artistry


----------



## lilmissb

Can't wait to see your modelling pics Mega!!!


----------



## lvpiggy

lvpiggy said:


> what do you think? dinner worthy now right? :okay:


 
hey ladies!  just a heads up for all who were interested in the shrug, it looks like they've restocked, and it's also now available in white as well as black (which i just ordered, naturally )  this is truly a great bargin IMHO for a very classy looking piece that is very versatile:

$68 from white house | black market, available in black & white, use code 8802 for free shipping:

http://www.whitehouseblackmarket.com/store/browse/product.jsp?productId=300107190


----------



## javaboo

*LV*: What size did you order? I'm not sure if I should get xxs or xs.


----------



## lvpiggy

javaboo said:


> *LV*: What size did you order? I'm not sure if I should get xxs or xs.


 
i got xxs in the photo (^(oo)^)


----------



## javaboo

Do you think the xs is too big? I think the other black shrug only has xs. I've never tried this brand before so I'm not sure how the fit is.


----------



## dreamdoll

lvpiggy said:


> hey ladies! just a heads up for all who were interested in the shrug, it looks like they've restocked, and it's also now available in white as well as black (which i just ordered, naturally ) this is truly a great bargin IMHO for a very classy looking piece that is very versatile:
> 
> $68 from white house | black market, available in black & white, use code 8802 for free shipping:
> 
> http://www.whitehouseblackmarket.com/store/browse/product.jsp?productId=300107190


 
*LV* - thanks for sharing the link!!


----------



## melzy

shockboogie I love that dress! purple is my favorite color!


----------



## gemibebe

lvpiggy said:


> hey ladies! just a heads up for all who were interested in the shrug, it looks like they've restocked, and it's also now available in white as well as black (which i just ordered, naturally ) this is truly a great bargin IMHO for a very classy looking piece that is very versatile:
> 
> $68 from white house | black market, available in black & white, use code 8802 for free shipping:
> 
> http://www.whitehouseblackmarket.com/store/browse/product.jsp?productId=300107190


 
Many thanks* lv*! Unfortunately there's no more small sizes for the black one and I really want it   Hopefully they'll restock the small sizes...


----------



## lvpiggy

gemibebe said:


> Many thanks* lv*! Unfortunately there's no more small sizes for the black one and I really want it  Hopefully they'll restock the small sizes...


 
i'm sure they will, as they didn't have any stock of the white when i bought it, and the black appeared to have sold out.

you might also try calling your local retail store, as i don't believe that their inventory is linked up to the website


----------



## lvpiggy

gemibebe said:


> Many thanks* lv*! Unfortunately there's no more small sizes for the black one and I really want it  Hopefully they'll restock the small sizes...


 
was shopping around online for other stuff and happened to come across this shrug, which i find bizarrely similar to the one from WHBM . . . $78 

https://www.myshape.com/shop/productview/11088


----------



## lilflobowl

i know everyone's probably sick & tired of seeing this dress but..... MY ASH OMBRE JUST ARRIVED!!!!!!! Modelling pics!


----------



## dreamdoll

hey V, wow you look stunning!! Love the dress!!


----------



## lilflobowl

thanks babe!


----------



## may3545

Wow you look amazing lilflobowl!


----------



## Shopalicious

Lilflobowl.. you look stunning ! Heee.. cant wait to see u in the teal dress  !


----------



## lilflobowl

thanks may3545 & Shopalicious! I can't wait either! hehehehe


----------



## lvpiggy

. . . . . and it's official.

you'd have to pay me money to wear anything from Fall 2009   Posted in the reference thread, if you'd like to see the car wreck for yourselves. 

WTH am i going to wear to the clubs this season?!?


----------



## HauteMama

I don't comment here much, but I always read. I have to agree with LV Piggy about Fall 2009. What is with the enormous shoulder pads?


----------



## Lec8504

^ ugh fall 09...at least i get to save money hahah

lilflo- YOU LOOK AMAZING!!  is that an XXS or XS?

ugh I've been saving up for a nice pair of CLs to go with my HL dresses and now I'm set back again.  Got distracted by these pair of Theory sandals on sale at Gilt....been wanting them for a while now ever since I saw them featured in Glamour...blehh oh well.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Maybe the pads can get removed or they are just for the runway only. Lilbowl you look fab!!
I think I will keep my eyes peeled for 16 on ebay, if anyone sees a med, please pm me!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

I do like the first 2 just without the pads.


----------



## HerveLegerSA

You ladies have to be chilled with Fall 09.  As my understanding, this Fall 09 runway collection is supposed to be outrageous, both the style and price, and the quantity is going to very limited.  So lvpiggy you don't have to complain about paying full price  There is still a lot of signature basic HL dresses coming out for FALL 09, which you ladies will like.  Just hold on, resort and spring collection are yet to come, why not just sit back and enjoy the show.....


----------



## lilmissb

*lilflo* you look amazing! I really love that dress on you!!!

I agree, there are a few interesting pieces in 09 but marred with huge 80's type women's power suit shoulder pads. I really don't want to relive the 80's!


----------



## lvpiggy

HerveLegerSA said:


> You ladies have to be chilled with Fall 09. As my understanding, this Fall 09 runway collection is supposed to be outrageous, both the style and price, and the quantity is going to very limited. So lvpiggy you don't have to complain about paying full price There is still a lot of signature basic HL dresses coming out for FALL 09, which you ladies will like. Just hold on, resort and spring collection are yet to come, why not just sit back and enjoy the show.....


 
hmmmm i dunno Preston . . . . this little piggy has been severely traumatized by that runway show!







^^traumatized piggies binge on sheng jian bao ush:


----------



## shockboogie

*pearlisthegurl, gemibebe, Lec8504, arireyes, dreamdoll, lilmissb, Megadane, melzy* - Hey lovelies! Thanks so much. You girls are just such enablers... it's awesome It's been awhile since I've been on the forum and it's great to be back  Missed all of you!!! That reminds me... I still haven't taken a photo of my ash dress for you all! Eh... I'll try and do that sometime this week. Maybe when my gray watersnake altadamas arrive in the mail  I'm glad to be "home" here with all of you!!!!


----------



## shopgirl_aussie

Hey ladies... I need your help! I'm hesistant to buy off of ebay, but I'm not sure if I can pass it up.. Can I get a vote of yes/no? I know it's old, but I always had my eye on this dress, and the seller offered it to me for under $300.. it's the black/tan combo in the middle. Help!





Also, does anyone know how the past seasons fit compared to FW08? If a S from this season was not too snug, could I fit an XS?
Thanks!


----------



## glitterglo

Hi girls, HL lurker here   I just received my first HL dress in the mail and I'm in love!!  

I am very petite, so I'm going to need to have a tailor shorten the top straps.  Have any of you done this in the past?  I'm kinda nervous about someone cutting up my new love lol


----------



## Lec8504

^ congrats *glitterglo*!  please post modelings pics in here n the reference thread   also a lot of the girls here have altered their dress, just make sure to go to a tailor that you trust and that has experience with these type of dresses.

*shopgirl*:  that is a good price...but iono the dress style is just not what i would go for.  It seems like the lighter part of the dress is right around where your belly would be and would emphasize it and make you look wider.   Unless you have a SUPER FLAT belly then I wouldn't go for that :/


----------



## shopgirl_aussie

Lec8504 said:


> ^ congrats *glitterglo*! please post modelings pics in here n the reference thread  also a lot of the girls here have altered their dress, just make sure to go to a tailor that you trust and that has experience with these type of dresses.
> 
> *shopgirl*: that is a good price...but iono the dress style is just not what i would go for. It seems like the lighter part of the dress is right around where your belly would be and would emphasize it and make you look wider. Unless you have a SUPER FLAT belly then I wouldn't go for that :/


 
Thanks for the input! That's what I'm worried about, I've been doing my sit ups! I'm considering buying it, and reselling if it's not flattering? Wish I could try it on...


----------



## Sammyjoe

Shockboogie, you looked amazing!!


----------



## shockboogie

Thanks *Sammyjoe*!!!


----------



## lvpiggy

glitterglo said:


> Hi girls, HL lurker here  I just received my first HL dress in the mail and I'm in love!!
> 
> I am very petite, so I'm going to need to have a tailor shorten the top straps. Have any of you done this in the past? I'm kinda nervous about someone cutting up my new love lol


 
i've had the straps shortened on several of mine - best thing to do is call around to some of your local high end stores and ask them for a recommendation.


----------



## lvpiggy

shopgirl_aussie said:


> Thanks for the input! That's what I'm worried about, I've been doing my sit ups! I'm considering buying it, and reselling if it's not flattering? Wish I could try it on...


 
i agree about the stomach thing . . . in fact, even if you look at the photo you posted for reference, you can see her stomach sticking out a bit, no?


----------



## glitterglo

lvpiggy said:


> i've had the straps shortened on several of mine - best thing to do is call around to some of your local high end stores and ask them for a recommendation.


 
Sigh...the problem is there are none of these around here.  We just moved to Fayetteville, NC (hubby is military).  What do I do!!  lol perhaps I should just wait for my next trip home (Miami) to have it tailored.


----------



## HerveLegerSA

glitterglo said:


> Hi girls, HL lurker here   I just received my first HL dress in the mail and I'm in love!!
> 
> I am very petite, so I'm going to need to have a tailor shorten the top straps.  Have any of you done this in the past?  I'm kinda nervous about someone cutting up my new love lol


Congratulations *glitterglo*, which dress did u buy.  Please post the modeling pic.......


----------



## glitterglo

Ok here it is. Sorry for the poor quality...and my doggy in the background lol


----------



## shopgirl_aussie

lvpiggy said:


> i agree about the stomach thing . . . in fact, even if you look at the photo you posted for reference, you can see her stomach sticking out a bit, no?


 
lvpiggy: Yikes... okay I am starting to become convinced. I do not wear HL aiming to look preggers!


----------



## laurayuki

lvpiggy said:


> hmmmm i dunno Preston . . . . this little piggy has been severely traumatized by that runway show!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^traumatized piggies binge on sheng jian bao ush:


 OMG SO CUTE!!!!!!!!


----------



## lalalara

omg I want the HL halter on the right! what size is your friend wearing? I know it's from the fall 2008 collection, but maybe I could still find one  


lvpiggy said:


> look! it's *laurayuki*!!! well, faceless laurayuki but still, you get the idea   (i didn't know if she'd be OK w/me posting the pic so i figured better safe than sorry! )


----------



## Lec8504

^ she's probably a XXS....and there are still plenty left of that dress the last time I visit the HL store..just email Preston and ask him (his e-mail is floating around somewhere here)

glitterglo: what a cute dress!  what season is that from, do you know?


----------



## lalalara

I live in Toronto, I don't know where to buy that dress.. Holt Renfrew doesn't have it last time I checked, and buying online is a lst resort



Lec8504 said:


> ^ she's probably a XXS....and there are still plenty left of that dress the last time I visit the HL store..just email Preston and ask him (his e-mail is floating around somewhere here)
> 
> glitterglo: what a cute dress!  what season is that from, do you know?



Does anybody know where else to get HL in Toronto??


----------



## Megadane

^^^ I live in London, Ont..and I got my HL's from Preston, he's very helpful!  I know Holt's only has pieces from the new Resort collection but they said they never go on sale.
Yay I have a Canadian friend


----------



## Megadane

On a weird tangent I seriously had an HL dream last night... we finally got our own subforum. LOL.
And on a sad note Preston just told me I won't be getting the #2 jacket, it's been sold out.  **Sad Day**


----------



## laurayuki

lalalara said:


> omg I want the HL halter on the right! what size is your friend wearing? I know it's from the fall 2008 collection, but maybe I could still find one


 LOL it's me, i'm wearing XS  but this dress has more give.. as long as you can fit your head through the halter ring


----------



## dreamdoll

glitterglo said:


> Ok here it is. Sorry for the poor quality...and my doggy in the background lol


 
*Glitterglo*, congrats! You look fab! We're dress twins


----------



## guccigirl2000

Megadane said:


> ^^^ I live in London, Ont..and I got my HL's from Preston, he's very helpful!  I know Holt's only has pieces from the new Resort collection but they said they never go on sale.
> Yay I have a Canadian friend



Hey!

Actually the HL at holts go on sale, but they tend to sell out quickly. I saw one from fall on sale in Vancouver and have previously seen sale HL in the bloor street store. There is also another store in yorkville selling HL but at the moment's can't remember the name of the store.


----------



## lalalara

yay Canada  did you try yours on beforehand and then order?

ps, how would I contact Preston? (I'm new here so I'm not too sure who he is )


Megadane said:


> ^^^ I live in London, Ont..and I got my HL's from Preston, he's very helpful!  I know Holt's only has pieces from the new Resort collection but they said they never go on sale.
> Yay I have a Canadian friend


----------



## lalalara

I'm just really scared it won't fit me properly. I am on the bustier side, but very short  I know if I get a larger size it will be too long on me (I guess I can always get it altered)! 

It looks longer on you than it does on Rachel Bilson (which is a good thing!) how tall are you if you don't mind me asking?



laurayuki said:


> LOL it's me, i'm wearing XS  but this dress has more give.. as long as you can fit your head through the halter ring


----------



## lalalara

Is it called Hazel? I've never been, but I came across it on google..not too sure where it is though



guccigirl2000 said:


> Hey!
> 
> Actually the HL at holts go on sale, but they tend to sell out quickly. I saw one from fall on sale in Vancouver and have previously seen sale HL in the bloor street store. There is also another store in yorkville selling HL but at the moment's can't remember the name of the store.


----------



## luxlover

i'm gone for a few days and this thread has grown sooo much! going to need a little time to catch up with all the reading lol. 

glitterglo, congrats on the new dress =).

lalalara, I dont know what your chest size is but from personal experience I find the biege halter dress that Laurayuki is wearing works better for girls who arnt quite as busty. B cup and under is ideal. If you're top heavy, the dress can make your chest shape look a little weird.


----------



## lalalara

noooo  I am in love with that dress, but I'm a 34 D  I wish I could find this dress in Toronto so I could try it on -- it's gorgeous! 

thanks for the advice!



luxlover said:


> i'm gone for a few days and this thread has grown sooo much! going to need a little time to catch up with all the reading lol.
> 
> glitterglo, congrats on the new dress =).
> 
> lalalara, I dont know what your chest size is but from personal experience I find the biege halter dress that Laurayuki is wearing works better for girls who arnt quite as busty. B cup and under is ideal. If you're top heavy, the dress can make your chest shape look a little weird.


----------



## javaboo

*Shock and lilo*: I love your new additions! 

Do I need 46? Um...I really love the cut of 11.

*Glitterglo*: I have that dress and I love it to pieces!

I just received some dresses too but I have to say 42 the top area is really big on me. I think you really need to be gifted in that area to wear it or else I would stick to your normal size (I sized up but I'm think my regular size would fit way better). Anyways 42 is made in the prettiest color I've seen. I was seriously just staring at the dress for a while because it was so pretty. 

Here are some modeling pictures...


----------



## javaboo

Jacket pictures. I didn't realize that the pockets kinda stick out to give you an hour glass shape. I think it would look better in jeans but I haven't had the chance to try it yet. Its pretty fitted and stylish. You'll need a pair of heels for this jacket.


----------



## dreamdoll

*javaboo* - you look stunning!!! I love you in #42!! Don't mind me asking, what size did you get it in? TIA!


----------



## javaboo

I got xs but its way too big on top. I think I should go with xxs. If you have a larger chest sizing up would be ok.


----------



## lilmissb

*glitter*, congrats on a fab new dress!

OMG *java* you look fantastic!!! I love them all!


----------



## laurayuki

Javaboo u look great!!  

also for the cream halter dress if you have a good bra it might help to keep your boobies in line!


----------



## glitterglo

You girls are so sweet, thanks for the wonderful welcome.  Seeing all of you in your gorgeous dresses is making me want even more dresses - oy!


----------



## may3545

javaboo wowww! you look stunning!


----------



## chloe_lou

Since I am new to this forum, do you guys know where/how can I buy the cream halter one in xxs/xs  in Canada or online ?


----------



## pisdapisda79

Unfortunately Holts has very limited styles & they sell out really quickly, I would call a HL store in the US & have them ship it to you 



chloe_lou said:


> Since I am new to this forum, do you guys know where/how can I buy the cream halter one in xxs/xs in Canada or online ?


----------



## dreamdoll

javaboo said:


> I got xs but its way too big on top. I think I should go with xxs. If you have a larger chest sizing up would be ok.


 
Thanks! It does seem like sucha lovely colour and it runs TTS! I'm very fair though, am wondering if it might look too washed out on me...


----------



## ahleah712

Wow...this thread is so fast...

*shockboogie.*.love that dress on you, you look great...love that color!!! we're dress twins!!  Havn't posted my modeling pics of this dress yet because of an accident..
*glitterglo*..you look awesome and I love that dress...is it Fall08?
*Java*..omg you look amazing...


----------



## Lec8504

Java: * high five* double-dress twin!  You look amazing!  We're also bracelet twins too heheh

btw that cream halter is somewhat growing on me.....


----------



## guccigirl2000

yup its Hazel. I was trying to google it, but couldn't find it. Not sure if theirs go one sale but they have a good number of HL dresses.


----------



## laurayuki

Lec8504 said:


> Java: * high five* double-dress twin! You look amazing! We're also bracelet twins too heheh
> 
> btw that cream halter is somewhat growing on me.....


 

It's cute huh?  hehehehe
only note i would make to that dress is, put your make up on *after* u wear the dress and wash your face *before* you take it off for obvious reasons.... otherwise u might get the neck part dirty ush:


----------



## Lec8504

^ oooo that might be bad for me...because i'm pretty messy when i put makeup on (like shadow spilling all over the place)....lol...omg i can't believe i just admit to that...but yeh I could see how that could get tricky.    

anyone getting anything from resort collection?


----------



## lilmissb

kickplaza said:


> supply Nike, Jordan, Adidas, Puma, Bape, Gucci,
> Prada, LV, shoes, clothes, bags and so on.
> 1. All products are OEM quality with original packing.
> 2. Accept Paypal, western union, money gram, T/T.
> 3. Lowest price includes the shipping cost and with the
> insurance. .
> 1. All shoes come with original box, retro card, label etc.
> 2. Delivery by EMS(USPS), DHL, UPS, TNT.
> 3. Supply dropship and wholesale.
> 4. Deliver to your door in 5-7 days.
> High quality and good service, competitive prices and prompt
> delivery, we are looking forward to hearing from you.
> http://www.pickcounty.com


 

:banned: 
*Spam is not tolerated, lv, please delete mine and the original post!*


----------



## lilmissb

Lec8504 said:


> ^ oooo that might be bad for me...because i'm pretty messy when i put makeup on (like shadow spilling all over the place)....lol...omg i can't believe i just admit to that...but yeh I could see how that could get tricky.
> 
> anyone getting anything from resort collection?


 
Seen a couple of things I *might* like in resort. I might have to get resort cos Mr P let me know that 39 is completely sold out in S!!!  No one shoulder for me! I don't know about 42...??? I can't do anything about it until March anyway but what a bummer!

Lec, maybe put the dress on and then put a hairdressers cape over yourself to contain spillage of powers etc!


----------



## april17

Hey everyone! For those of you who have the cream halter bandage dress do you think it's possible to get it altered? It hits me right above the knee but I wanted it to look more like rachel bilson's since I noticed the one that all of us have has more panels to it then the one modeled on the website.


----------



## Lec8504

lilmissb said:


> Seen a couple of things I *might* like in resort. I might have to get resort cos Mr P let me know that 39 is completely sold out in S!!!  No one shoulder for me! I don't know about 42...??? I can't do anything about it until March anyway but what a bummer!
> 
> Lec, maybe put the dress on and then put a hairdressers cape over yourself to contain spillage of powers etc!



awww i'm so sorry about the 39 lilmissb!  Maybe it'll show up on fleabay on of these days by a reputable seller?  But anyways, resort is starting to look a lot better now that i saw fall 09 hahah.  So you should def get something from resort 

and lol i was cracking up when i read the hairdressers cape part...lol...i think my bf would think i've definitely lost my mind if i did that.  He already thinks that i'm weird for liking to put my makeup sitting on the ground in front of a full length mirror (especially when I have a nice vanity table to put make up on, but it's just there for looks i guess haha)..the cape might push him over the edge hahha.


----------



## Lec8504

april17 said:


> Hey everyone! For those of you who have the cream halter bandage dress do you think it's possible to get it altered? It hits me right above the knee but I wanted it to look more like rachel bilson's since I noticed the one that all of us have has more panels to it then the one modeled on the website.



yes..just find a tailor that you trust and has experience with these type of dresses.


----------



## lilflobowl

*Lec*> You'd be surprised! I got an S 'cos at the time when I bought it I wasn't so sure about my size. An XS would have been a snugger fit but I'm actually quite happy with the S (also since I don't have a comparison) since I can zip it up myself without having to hike it up to my waist and stuff.
*Sammyjoe & lilmissb*> thanks girlies!


----------



## can008

java, may i ask what size is your cream halter and ash ombre? I just ordered those, my ash ombre is coming from ebay and cream halter from Preston. Both XXS. Can't wait to have them but I wonder if you have the same size for those or different. And if different, which one is smaller?
we'll be double dress twins, too (i hope i look good in mine as you do in yours!), but i'll be on totally different side of the planet. ^_^


----------



## lilmissb

^^^^Lec, I've seen 39 on fleabay but at $1k!!! Yuck!

Cape is very handy!!! The other thing you can do is myabe just tie a napkin around your neck??


----------



## glitterglo

*Ahleah712, *my understanding is that the dress is Resort 08   Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## itzSUSIE

The dresses are gorgeous! If only I have the money and the body. haha


----------



## x joie

Ladies, has anyone seen #10 from resort 09 in stores yet? Thank you!


----------



## x joie

PS. I know it has been mentioned but has anyone actually gotten bands removed from their HL dresses to make them shorter? I have a basic black tank dress that I want to shorten because it isn't as versatile for my lifestyle with its current length. (I should've sized down to xxs to make it shorter!) If this isn't possible, I will have to sell it...


----------



## Lec8504

lilmissb said:


> ^^^^Lec, I've seen 39 on fleabay but at $1k!!! Yuck!
> 
> Cape is very handy!!! The other thing you can do is myabe just tie a napkin around your neck??


 
eeekkk....i don't think I wanna go near $1k for a dress :/

and ooo have you ever eaten crawfish?  It's gotten really popular where i live, and when you go there they give you a bib-kind-of-thing...maybe I should steal some to keep for future use  LMAO

and *joie*, did you get the same dress that I did? but in black?  Mine is somewhat long also, I think I will shorted it too.  Just find a tailor that you trust, it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## x joie

Lec8504 said:


> eeekkk....i don't think I wanna go near $1k for a dress :/
> 
> and ooo have you ever eaten crawfish?  It's gotten really popular where i live, and when you go there they give you a bib-kind-of-thing...maybe I should steal some to keep for future use  LMAO
> 
> and *joie*, did you get the same dress that I did? but in black?  Mine is somewhat long also, I think I will shorted it too.  Just find a tailor that you trust, it shouldn't be a problem.


Hi lec! Yeah, I have the same dress as yours but in boring black.  I'm on the look out for a great tailor in SF because my usual in Berkeley is more for jeans and such. 

Did you happen to see #10 from resort 09 in the SF store when you got your newest? It's in the same shade of pink, I think.... (PS. It looks super cute on you! I love it)


----------



## lilmissb

^^Yup bibs might be handy!!!


----------



## Zophie

*Javaboo*, all three dresses look beautiful on you, but I am seriously in LOVE with the color of the first one!


----------



## HerveLegerSA

x joie said:


> Hi lec! Yeah, I have the same dress as yours but in boring black.  I'm on the look out for a great tailor in SF because my usual in Berkeley is more for jeans and such.
> 
> Did you happen to see #10 from resort 09 in the SF store when you got your newest? It's in the same shade of pink, I think.... (PS. It looks super cute on you! I love it)


*xjoie*, You can get the tailor info from luxlover or lvpiggy.  I am curious about u now.  Have I seen u before?


----------



## x joie

HerveLegerSA said:


> *xjoie*, You can get the tailor info from luxlover or lvpiggy.  I am curious about u now.  Have I seen u before?



Your post made me laugh! Are you asking if you have seen me in real life, at the store? 

Also, would you happen to know if or when #10 from resort 09 will be available? I found it on intermix but I'd rather try it on because the chest area might be a problem.. I have a similar dress (http://www.fabsugar.com/1681643) in black and white and I'm always self-conscious about the chest area since I don't think I fill it out v nicely.


----------



## HerveLegerSA

x joie said:


> Your post made me laugh! Are you asking if you have seen me in real life, at the store?
> 
> Also, would you happen to know if or when #10 from resort 09 will be available? I found it on intermix but I'd rather try it on because the chest area might be a problem.. I have a similar dress (http://www.fabsugar.com/1681643) in black and white and I'm always self-conscious about the chest area since I don't think I fill it out v nicely.


Yes, x joie.  I need to find out who you are............NOW i am VERY curious.  HELP me.


----------



## x joie

HerveLegerSA said:


> Yes, x joie.  I need to find out who you are............NOW i am VERY curious.  HELP me.



LOL, why? Now I am curious as to why you are so curious 

Jokes aside, I'll come visit you in the store if and when #10 comes in.


----------



## Megadane

Hey Ladies!

So despite my seller going NARU and having to pay over $250.00 in customs taxes I received my #11 today! 
I think it fits me a bit better than my ash, although there's a wee bit of gapping around the zipper.
Kind of excited to wear it


----------



## dreamdoll

*megadane* - u look gorgeous in the #39!!


----------



## lilmissb

^OMG you look HAWT Meg!!! I'm insanely jealous that you managed to score one.


----------



## ahleah712

Congrats *Mega*...you look great!!!  Sorry about the custom taxes though...


----------



## Megadane

*LilmissB* and *Dreamdoll *thanks!!  I don't know where I pulled the #11 part from!!?  Must be Alzheimer's settin' in.


----------



## Megadane

Sometimes it really bites being Canadian  Yuck..away with those nasty taxes!



ahleah712 said:


> Congrats *Mega*...you look great!!! Sorry about the custom taxes though...


----------



## lilmissb

^^Apparently anything over $60 is taxable? That's rubbish!


----------



## Jennster25

guccigirl2000 said:


> Hey!
> 
> Actually the HL at holts go on sale, but they tend to sell out quickly. I saw one from fall on sale in Vancouver and have previously seen sale HL in the bloor street store. There is also another store in yorkville selling HL but at the moment's can't remember the name of the store.



Vancouver's Holts has them?  I've looked all over the store and asked a couple of SA's and they both said they didn't carry them.  Would you happen to know what area/section they are in?  ...Wish I lived in the US!


----------



## bagwhore83

*megadene *u look hot in the dress!  i just managed to get one through Preston, he is so lovely to deal with!!


----------



## ahleah712

*Bagwhore*- which dress did you get?


----------



## Lec8504

megadane: that dress is killer on you!

i just notice that we have A LOT more HL fans now


----------



## lilmissb

I know! Our little forum is a lot bigger now....


----------



## ahleah712

hey LEC...looks like I have to get something from resort!!!!! good news from work!!!!!!


----------



## lilmissb

^What???


----------



## bagwhore83

ahleah712 said:


> *Bagwhore*- which dress did you get?


 
i got the one shoulder dress that megalene is wearing!  i was too slow in getting back to Preston on the Rachel Bilson one, i really liked that dress too!


----------



## ahleah712

^^nice...congrats


----------



## lilmissb

bagwhore83 said:


> i got the one shoulder dress that megalene is wearing! i was too slow in getting back to Preston on the Rachel Bilson one, i really liked that dress too!


 

NOOOO!!! That's the one I wanted!!! But apparently they sold out. What size did you get?


----------



## ahleah712

lilmissb- I was called into the HR office and was told I'm getting a one time bonus!!!! It's because my manager has been on maternity leave and I was basically doing her job and mine for the past 5 months and steering group (upper management) feels I have been doing a great job and wants to recognize that by giving me a bonus check!!!


----------



## bagwhore83

awww really? apparently one came in store an hour after i emailed Preston!  i got the XXS!


----------



## lilmissb

^^YAY ahleah!!! I'm so happy for you. It's great to be recognised when you do a great job! 

^Too small for me bagwhore   I need a S and apparently it's way too popular a size. Maybe if I get rid of some of my weight I can get an XS!

Maybe this is a wakeup call to make me save up for spring 09 and tone up! But it'll be winter when I get them and I won't be able to wear them out...wah!


----------



## bagwhore83

ohh i hope you find one in your size soon!  its a gorgeous dress!


----------



## ahleah712

Thanks *lilmissb*...I was shocked myself when they told me...I thought I was in trouble for not getting some stuff done in time..lol

Anyways...back to HL dresses...what do you girls think of the #2 dress? I kinda like it...#12 is nice too....I also like the basic tank dress that *LEC* got because both my dresses I got are in the purple shade, so I wanted to get something that is more basic...either basic or something with stripes...


----------



## lilmissb

^^Can't wait to see your modelling pics then!


----------



## lilmissb

Are we talking fall still or onto resort?


----------



## Lec8504

ahleah712 said:


> hey LEC...looks like I have to get something from resort!!!!! good news from work!!!!!!



what?? did you decide yet?


----------



## Lec8504

lilmissb said:


> ^^YAY ahleah!!! I'm so happy for you. It's great to be recognised when you do a great job!
> 
> ^Too small for me bagwhore   I need a S and apparently it's way too popular a size. Maybe if I get rid of some of my weight I can get an XS!
> 
> Maybe this is a wakeup call to make me save up for spring 09 and tone up! But it'll be winter when I get them and I won't be able to wear them out...wah!



i'm with you lilmissb...i want to tone up and save up for a nice spring 09 dress...iono which ones though :/

and congrats bag!  Please post modeling pics


----------



## lilmissb

Yeah, but maybe when I tone up my ash colourblock won't fit


----------



## Lec8504

ahleah712 said:


> Thanks *lilmissb*...I was shocked myself when they told me...I thought I was in trouble for not getting some stuff done in time..lol
> 
> Anyways...back to HL dresses...what do you girls think of the #2 dress? I kinda like it...#12 is nice too....I also like the basic tank dress that *LEC* got because both my dresses I got are in the purple shade, so I wanted to get something that is more basic...either basic or something with stripes...



lol i post too fast....haha i got too excited after i read that you are gonna get something...

but erm i just remember..i thought ur gonna get that LV bag?  Or can you buy both now  ?

#2 is ok...but i dont like the cut out where the chest is at..at least to me....you can only wear something like this out clubbing....i like #12...the beyonce one...its cute...#23 also looks like it has potential.  when are you planning to get it?


----------



## ahleah712

Girls...I;m with you!!! I need to tone up also...we should start a thread and support each other...lol


----------



## Lec8504

lilmissb said:


> Yeah, but maybe when I tone up my ash colourblock won't fit



hmmm well if that's the case then we can always trade with other people or sell it on ebay..but i know what you mean..i'm worried about that too because the lilac one is already pretty loose on me :/


----------



## ahleah712

*LEC*- I still have untill April for LV...I'm not sure when I can get the dress...my HR manager has to get back to me as to when they will issue me the check...\

#23 is nice but iono abou the coral color..
yeah I agree with #2, the cut out is a little too much...
Maybe I'll just get the baasic tank dress you got in another color


----------



## Lec8504

^ ohhhh...remember lv bag and hawaii trip! lol...or we can just wait until hawaii and get all of them heheh.

the basic tank dress is nice...i like it hehe..just go try it on


----------



## ahleah712

^^^ yeah I emailed Preston and asked him what other colors it comes in...it comes in black, yellow,blue,pink, and white...I would prolly go for the black or blue..I do want a stripe dress though...like the ash ombre...too bad I said no when Preston asked if I wanted him to order for me.


----------



## lilmissb

I can't remember which one is it but I want the turquoise cross front dress with keyhole.


----------



## ahleah712

^You have a pic of that?  Sounds like a nice dress.

Ladies...read your emails...Preston just sent out some pics of new arrivals...


----------



## Lec8504

can't he still order one for you?  why don't get the aveline dress?  I like it A LOT but iono if I can get it now...hehe...K banned me from buying dresses.  And I banned myself until i wear all of my dresses at least once...so one dress down and two more dress to be worn haha.  I need to go outttttttt nowwww.


----------



## Lec8504

omg ahleah..you should get the 1st one in the e-mail!!  It's hella cute!!! Your color!

I really like that grey dress..the 2nd one...hmmmm

OMGG the pink halter dress and dress #8 (is that the $4k one that's on the website?) is really really nice too!! waaaaaaaa....


----------



## lilmissb

If you look in the reference thread you should be able to see it. HL website takes ages to load at work.


----------



## ahleah712

hahahaha....I didn't really want to spend over $1k for a classic dress like the aveline...I havn't even wore any of my dress out yet...maybe for bf's bday in March..


----------



## ahleah712

I like the grey one, the pink one, the green one and dress 8...


----------



## ahleah712

oh the turq one is nice too


----------



## Lec8504

^ lol erm all of the dress that you were asking about from resort is over 1k hon...except for the basic tank dress hehehe


----------



## ahleah712

Well those are not classics like the aveline....kwim...HON!!!!


----------



## javaboo

Thank you *lilmissb*, *may*, *ahleah*, *lec* and *zophie*!

*laurayuki*: I used NuBra  and I totally agree about the makeup thing you said. I do have to say that this cream one doesn't have the rubber around the top of the dress like the purple.

Yeah! Dress twins with *Lec *and *can008*! 

*Can008*: #11 ombre I'm wearing xxs but it feels a little tighter/smaller than 38 (also xxs). I think sizing up for #11 would be ok but not for #38. I tried the xs in 38 and it was super loose on top. I hope both dress you got fits you! Can't wait to see modeling pictures!

*Lec*: I'm planning to but can't decide what yet. I do like your fuschia dress though I wish it had the X across the body like the one Kate was wearing on In-Style.



Jennster25 said:


> Vancouver's Holts has them? I've looked all over the store and asked a couple of SA's and they both said they didn't carry them. Would you happen to know what area/section they are in? ...Wish I lived in the US!



No Vancouver Holts do not carry HL dresses. Bloor and Montreal does though, you can try giving them a call maybe they will transfer for you. If not you can always call Mr.P.

*megadene*: You look great in the dress but how do you mean there is a gap by the zipper? I'm worried its going to look odd cuz I don't have a big chest.


----------



## ahleah712

Plus I like it doesn't mean I'll get it!!!! gotta try it on first..


----------



## Lec8504

ahleah712 said:


> Well those are not classics like the aveline....kwim...HON!!!!



lmao ok ok fine you have a point..but then aren't classics work spending over $1k for?


----------



## ahleah712

^^^dork!!!  iono it depends I guess...if you like it then yeah, if your just ok with it then....


----------



## Lec8504

I'm banned anyways...ima try to save up for a spring/fall dress hehe


----------



## guccigirl2000

I definitely saw a black and beige HL dress at Holts Vancouver over Christmas. Maybe someone had just returned it there or they transfered it between the stores.


----------



## dreamdoll

Hi ladies, wow this thread moves fast!!! lilflobowl and I both got dresses in!!  Finally!! Can't wait to see my dresses this evening - will be rushing off after work!! Modelling pics to follow...on my 3 Fall `08 additions!


----------



## Jennster25

Thanks ladies.  I went to Holts today to ask a friend who works there to find the dresses.  Apparently transfers can only be done if I know exactly which dress I want.   I've seen his email address floating in thread - i'll do a search.  Thanks again.


----------



## Lec8504

*dreamdoll*- can't wait for pics!!

*javaboo-* omg I know!  I love her dress!  so gorgeous


----------



## javaboo

*Lec*: Mr.P said the one she was wearing was from 2007. I see it on NAP in blue and was wondering if they had any other colors.


----------



## can008

javaboo said:


> Yeah! Dress twins with *Lec *and *can008*!
> 
> *Can008*: #11 ombre I'm wearing xxs but it feels a little tighter/smaller than 38 (also xxs). I think sizing up for #11 would be ok but not for #38. I tried the xs in 38 and it was super loose on top. I hope both dress you got fits you! Can't wait to see modeling pictures!



Thanks, java! The ash ombre is coming on Monday and hopefully the cream halter by end of next week if not the Monday after. I hope they both will fit me well and makes me look as good as you!


----------



## HerveLegerSA

Ladies, I really think the basic HL dress that *Lec* got is a good choice.  That style is a classic basic HL dress even back in 80s and early 90s.  Color is nice, the cut of the dress just pushing your chest up and your butt out.  What to complain about that price point?  I really like the white and the pink one especially, they make people to remember that dress.  It is a HIT dress.........


----------



## dreamdoll

Hi ladies, my dresses are finally here!!!
Modelling pics - thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## arireyes

Wow, I love them all!!  You look great.  Makes we want to get the black one and the purple one.  But I am on a self imposed shopping ban for a little while.


----------



## HerveLegerSA

Dreamdoll, nice pics......................


----------



## gemibebe

*Mega*, the dress looks SO good on you!  Congrats!

Modeling pics please *Bag*!

Yay, feel so happy for you *ahleah*!  You def. deserve something nice for yourself and HL is the perfect treat!

*lilmissb*, I'm totally done with AW08 and def. agree with you to go for SS09 now! Shall we start a thread on SS09 new arrivals and new purchases? 

*Dreamdoll*, congrats on your latest haul!  They all look gorgeous on you!  I really like the ombre strapless dress!  So feminine and the colors are so cute!


----------



## lilmissb

Wow* dreamdoll!* You look fabulous in all of them!

Hmmm....I don't know *gemibebe*, maybe PM lv and see how we should organise this? Maybe we should have threads for each season.


----------



## javaboo

*Dream *you look fab! I really like the black dress and can't wait to get mine! I'm hoping to wear that one to my friend's bachelorette party!


----------



## pisdapisda79

Dreamdoll, you look amazing in all your new HL


----------



## Megadane

Dreamdoll I love your choices, so pretty!  I especially love #27 on you
Thank you Java and Gemibebe for the kind compliments!  Looking forward to seeing everyones 09 purchases


----------



## lilmissb

*java*, did you purchase 39 at all? Did you stay TTS or size up? I'm considering an M but if I loose weight like I want to I may not fit it later on.


----------



## Megadane

In keeping with #39 questions.. What would you suggest with it on a cool summer night?  I have the black shrug lvpiggy suggested, would that idea work in a cream or white shrug? I don't know if it would suit the one shoulder style.
Ideas??
Lilmissb GO For the medium


----------



## lilmissb

^Hehehehe! You're evil!!! I'm not that big in the bust though and if it's not tight on you I might gape. You said you gape around the zipper? Is this because it's bigger?


----------



## Lec8504

dreamdoll!!    I especially love the black dress on you....so elegant!  

I agree with the other girls..onto resort/spring 09....

Preston I got your text, I'll try to stop by this weekend but I doubt it since I have other arrangement..and i'm also worried that #41 runs a little small like you said...so erm...I might just pass on that and save money for the cap sleeve dress or the new dress that you sent to our e-mails


----------



## Lec8504

javaboo said:


> *Lec*: Mr.P said the one she was wearing was from 2007. I see it on NAP in blue and was wondering if they had any other colors.


 
nap has it in blue?!  erm..how much...lol....


----------



## lilmissb

Okie dokie, I think it's official. I think I'm giving up on getting 39!  I can source one in M but I'm scared it won't fit properly especially now that I've resovled to loose some weight. The one I had my eye on on ebay has gone past the $1.5k mark!!!! Sheesh! Maybe they'll show up later in the year...? I feel like a yoyo with this dress cos I love it so much! Anyone seen that turquoise dress in resort yet?


----------



## MASEML

Dreamdoll - yay! You got the purple. Isn't it stunning?! 
and you got your black one back!  you look fantastic


----------



## Megadane

Oh lilmiss,  I'll keep an eye out on the bay for ya, I'm always lurking for HL!!


----------



## Lec8504

which turq dress lilmissb?


----------



## lilmissb

^The cross front one.


----------



## caterpillar

MAESML's pics of #43 fall 08, azalea mini dress! posted with permission of course (: she looks lovely!


----------



## ahleah712

*Dreamdoll*- all those dresses look good on you...the raspberry ombre is fall 08? hmmm.....
*Gemibebe*- that was exactly what I was thinking about "HL" when they told me about the bonus...hahaha I'm so bad...lol  I do agree that we should start a new thread for SS09...
*Lec*- what did he text you?  girl what you hiding from me...hehehehe


----------



## ahleah712

wow...*hot maseml*!!!!


----------



## Lec8504

maseml:   damn we have fit girls in this thread hehe 

ahleah...i'm banned...i want to pay off my saks card....once i get that done then i can save up and get a dress from resort or something.  LEMME KNOW WHEN UR GONNA GET URS!!


----------



## ahleah712

girl...first work gives me the good news...now they tell me the bad....was just informed that the company messed something up with my w2s...so I cant file til the end of March...ugh...


----------



## lilflobowl

dreamdoll> looking good babe! Want to do a proper photoshoot with this amateur photographer? Heheheheh
MASEML> as usual you're rocking the dress!


----------



## *qp*

I've been extremely busy with work from Bangkok now I'm in Madagascar. I couldn't access to internet until today. This thread's moving super quick. 

BTW just curious did anybody of you girls win the HL MAC x Hello Kitty dresses ? Winners ,Plz post pics !!! I hunted the whole city looking for internet to bid on them but ended up didn't win ...trying to move on :tumbleweed:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Herve-Leger-by-...ryZ63861QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Herve-Leger-by-...ryZ63861QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ahleah712

wow $600ish for the black one is such a steal!!!!!!!


----------



## lilmissb

WOW!* MASEML*, you are looking great as usual!


----------



## MASEML

Awww, thanks lilflobowl, lilmissb, ahleah and lec! I wasn't able to post these pics up myself so caterpillar kindly resized them and posted them for me  Thanks caterpillar!!


----------



## lilmissb

ahleah712 said:


> girl...first work gives me the good news...now they tell me the bad....was just informed that the company messed something up with my w2s...so I cant file til the end of March...ugh...



I don't know what w2s are but it sounds bad!


----------



## dreamdoll

Finally after a 15hour/day work week (yes, you read that right, more than 70 hours this week alone), I'm back...! 

Thanks *arireyes* - purple was a pleasant surprise..love it more than I thought I would! 

Thanks *preston*, no worries there, seems like I'm no longer on your mailing list though? Heard there was an update yesterday but I didn't get any email from you...

*gemibabe* - Thanks!! I love the colours on the strapless, was waiting a long time for it!!

Thanks *lilmissb*!!

*javaboo* - Ooh can't wait to see your modelling pics!! 

*pisdapisda*, *megadane*, *lec*  - Thanks for the kind compliments!!

*maseml* - I love the purple!! Can totally see myself getting so much wear out of it, thanks for telling me about it too!! And you look gorgeous in the azalea pink, as always!! 

*ahleah* - yep raspberry ombre is fall 08...love the colours!

*V* - yay more photo taking!! Thanks babe!! 

*qp* - oh wow, nice dresses!! the black was a steal!


----------



## luxlover

Maseml and I met up a couple of times while I was in NYC, and I forgot to take pictures most of the nights. 

I did manage to get one picture though.


----------



## dreamdoll

Oh wow, both of you look gorgeous!!


----------



## gemibebe

*maseml*, you look HOT in the azalea dress!

Oh *lilmissb*, I'm so sorry for you!  But on the up side, you don't want to spend so much money on something that may not fit you.  Also perhaps you can now save for the SS09 collection?

*ahleah*, hehe, you def. deserve it!  That's what I'll do if I get a big bonus!   I haven't heard back from *lv* yet, but I'm going to go ahead to start a thread on SS09.  It'll help us to better organize our subforum once it's get approved by Meg and Vlad.  *So please post all SS09 collections and purchases in that thread.  Thanks!*

*qp*, oh, I even didn't know about that auction!  The dresses look really cute: I can't believe the black one ended at such a price, it's really a steal.

*luxlover* and *Maseml*, you gals look so good! Well, I guess the gals here in their HLs will blow everyone away!


----------



## annaspanna33

Can anyone help? I've been looking through the HL threads (celeb and reference) trying to see if I can see any photos of this dress modelled....

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=120381401432

Does anyone have any? Also, in the celeb/HLs thread, the picture of the Pussycat dolls, where Nicole is wearing the cut-out red dress, is the girl on the far left wearing this dress? 
Sorry, am pretty clueless when it comes to HLs


----------



## annaspanna33

Oo also, might sound like a stupid question, but is there a difference between the dresses with smaller bandaging(??) and those with wider? Like does one hold in more than the other/ is one more flattering?


----------



## jan228

_unnecessary post - offensive to everyone that's posted pics here_.


----------



## javaboo

annaspanna33 said:


> Can anyone help? I've been looking through the HL threads (celeb and reference) trying to see if I can see any photos of this dress modelled....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=120381401432
> 
> Does anyone have any? Also, in the celeb/HLs thread, the picture of the Pussycat dolls, where Nicole is wearing the cut-out red dress, is the girl on the far left wearing this dress?
> Sorry, am pretty clueless when it comes to HLs



I think Laureen has this dress in yellow and she modeled it. I'm not sure what year the red cut out is but it could be from 2007? Maybe you should ask Mr.P to look into it for you.

As for the bandage being wider and smaller. I think the bigger one has more stretch while the smaller one holds you in more but that is just me, it could be all the same! I think it depends on the year cuz some of the dresses in 2008 (fall) was cut smaller or feels tighter.


----------



## evolkatie

I think laureens yellow was from spring or resort 08


----------



## Lec8504

jan228 said:


> x.


 
??  what do you mean?  You haven't seen a flattering photo of out of all of our modeling photos?  Sorry I'm somewhat offended because I am one of the people who posted modeling photos....so if you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all :/


----------



## annaspanna33

^^ Agreed...I do think that comment was somewhat unnecessary!

I have to say I wasn't keen on HL _*until*_ I discovered this thread - seeing you ladies in yours convinced me otherwis e! You all look great


----------



## carlos

jan228 said:


> xxx.


 

Bravo for this comment, This is exactly what I always told to my girlfriend


_you mean the one that posts in this thread? _


----------



## lilmissb

jan228 said:


> x.



Wow, please refrain from saying anything insulting in this thread please! It's totally unnecessary. We try to foster an encouraging & friendly atmosphere here and this should be a safe haven for HL fans to get together and discuss our interests. I know you may be expressing what you actually think but don't you think your comments might hurt other people? We spend a lot of money on these dresses and we don't buy things that don't suit us!

:banned:


----------



## Lec8504

carlos said:


> Bravo for this comment, This is exactly what I always told to my girlfriend


 
your first post is in here to support that other rude comment?  hm....interesting.

And obviously all of us look great other wise we wouldn't be dropping that much $$ on these dresses.


----------



## lilmissb

gemibebe said:


> Oh *lilmissb*, I'm so sorry for you!  But on the up side, you don't want to spend so much money on something that may not fit you.  Also perhaps you can now save for the SS09 collection?



Yeah true! I might try saving unless I get side tracked by CL's. Hehehehehehe!!!


----------



## glitterglo

Now why in the world would anyone come on here specifically to insult the group?  Shame on you guys...really.  If the only way you can feel better about yourselves is through knocking others down, I feel truly sorry for you.


----------



## evolkatie

i'm going to keep myself from saying anything nasty to jan... but seriously think before you speak.


----------



## Lec8504

evolkatie said:


> i'm going to keep myself from saying anything nasty to jan... but seriously think before you speak.


 
hehe i'm refraining myself also   really!


----------



## gemibebe

Me too I will try not to be nasty, but seriously those comments are quite rude and people may get offended.  

It's true that no one here is a super model or celebrity, however, I sincerely feel that HL works wonders on women and there're quite some ladies here who look REALLY GOOD in their HLs by all standards!


----------



## Sammyjoe

I think we should all ignore Jan's comments.

Everyone that has posted looks amazing!! When LVpiggy started this thread, seeing her dresses was one of the reasons I started to really dig these dresses.


----------



## gemibebe

I second *Sammy*,* lv* is truly an inspiration for HL!


----------



## bagwhore83

i dont own a HL dress yet, my first one is on its way to me!  browsing through this thread and seeing all you girls in it was the reason i started wanting these dresses too!


----------



## Lec8504

^LV really is due for her discount at HL


----------



## shopgirl_aussie

Just want to take the opportunity to thank all the ladies here for inspiring my inner sex goddess to wear HLs! 
Whatever shape or form, HL makes us look and _feel_ gorgeous! (Silly someone thinks they could tell us otherwise..) 



carlos said:


> Bravo for this comment, This is exactly what I always told to my girlfriend


 
...Oh, and my boyfriend thanks you all too!


----------



## caterpillar

i agree with bagwhore... i saw them on celebrities and didn't even notice them, until i saw this thread where all these ladies looked awesome in them! plus, i think some of the ladies in this thread have better bodies than some of the celebrities...


----------



## lvpiggy

jan228 said:


> x.


 
*gasp*  *EGADS!!!*  why didn't anyone TELL me i looked fat?!?   i'd better haul my tubby 85-lb piggy behind to the gym ASAP!

ah yes, i see it now . . . . i'm a dead ringer for a hippo here!  people with 22.5-inch waists *clearly* aren't meant to wear HL   let the following photo evidence serve as a reminder to all that us lowly civilians are unworthy of wearing the same HL dresses as celebrities


----------



## glitterglo

Yep, I too didn't think of wearing HL till I saw them on "mere mortals"    The examples of non-celebrities totally rocking these dresses makes the brand that much more relatable IMO.


----------



## lvpiggy

lighten up ladies!  let's not give a couple of downers the satisfaction of raining on our parade 

and if all else fails . . . well . . . . Hell hath no wrath like a slighted piggy . . . .


----------



## arireyes

jan228 said:


> x.



:censor:Seriously? Then stay out of the thread or keep your opinion to yourself,  I haven't seen anyone in here who looks bad.  I'm sure people don't mind constructive criticism, but that's uncalled for. Go hang out elsewhere.


----------



## arireyes

lvpiggy said:


> *gasp*  *EGADS!!!*  why didn't anyone TELL me i looked fat?!?   i'd better haul my tubby 85-lb piggy behind to the gym ASAP!
> 
> ah yes, i see it now . . . . i'm a dead ringer for a hippo here!  people with 22.5-inch waists *clearly* aren't meant to wear HL   let the following photo evidence serve as a reminder to all that us lowly civilians are unworthy of wearing the same HL dresses as celebrities
> 
> \




  lol Good post  LV.


----------



## lilmissb

lvpiggy said:


> *gasp*  *EGADS!!!*  why didn't anyone TELL me i looked fat?!?   i'd better haul my tubby 85-lb piggy behind to the gym ASAP!
> 
> ah yes, i see it now . . . . i'm a dead ringer for a hippo here!  people with 22.5-inch waists *clearly* aren't meant to wear HL   let the following photo evidence serve as a reminder to all that us lowly civilians are unworthy of wearing the same HL dresses as celebrities




Hehehehehehehehehehe!!!!!! 

Some people! 

While my waist isn't 22.5in I'm quite happy with my figure 

Well off to shopping for me. Will be back with my latest hauls soon....


----------



## tresjoliex

lvpiggy, where did you get your hat from?


----------



## laurayuki

Yes piggy i'm right behind ya.. And I feel like someone needs to be put in their place 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





seriously who is this carlos guy and why is he lurking on this thread out of all threads? 
no offense but i can't imagine someone who registered on tPF just to make one rude comment on the HL thread? this is a target attack! And I want to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm refraining myself from saying a lot of mean things right now like about what a vicious male lurker is doing on a HL thread where the pretty girls are modeling nice curves in awesome dresses. His IP needs to be blocked. 
HE IS DONE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank god for emoticons... for expressing things i can't say


----------



## more_CHOOS

:back2topic:

Here's my contribution =)  Received this a two weeks ago, finally just getting to take pics.  I just realized I need to start hitting the gym again ush:


----------



## arireyes

I love those Panda's where do you find them?  And I said my bit already I was much nicer than I wanted to be.


----------



## margaritaxmix

arireyes said:


> :censor:Seriously? Then stay out of the thread or keep your opinion to yourself,  I haven't seen anyone in here who looks bad.  I'm sure people don't mind constructive criticism, but that's uncalled for. Go hang out elsewhere.


Completely agree, I don't post in this thread at all but I always enjoy seeing you ladies in your Herve Legers looking absolutely FANTASTIC! There is a great range of body shapes and sizes in here yet all of you ROCK those bandage dresses. 

Constructive criticism can be helpful, but in this case telling a whole group of women their $$$ dresses look bad on them is just plain unnecessary 

ANYWAYS

more_CHOOS - you look gorgeous, love that color combo!


----------



## lvpiggy

more_CHOOS said:


> :back2topic:
> 
> Here's my contribution =) Received this a two weeks ago, finally just getting to take pics. I just realized I need to start hitting the gym again ush:


 
omg you look totally hot!!!!!!!!!    no gym for you, you should be off enjoying a life of leisure!


----------



## lvpiggy

tresjoliex said:


> lvpiggy, where did you get your hat from?


 
tehehe . . . actually, i purloined it from my friend for the evening, but i'll ask him if he can recall where he bought it


----------



## arireyes

more_Choos   that dress looks great on you!!  I don't think your in need of the gym at all.


----------



## Lec8504

wow morechoos that dress looks amazing on you!


----------



## more_CHOOS

^^ Thanks *Margaritaxmix, Lec8504*!

Ms V, Arireyes ~you guys are too sweet!  I seriously need to--my personal trainer has been calling me to come in more often!


----------



## laurayuki

LOVE IT! good call!  


more_CHOOS said:


> :back2topic:
> 
> Here's my contribution =) Received this a two weeks ago, finally just getting to take pics. I just realized I need to start hitting the gym again ush:


----------



## Lec8504

lvpiggy said:


> *gasp* *EGADS!!!* why didn't anyone TELL me i looked fat?!?  i'd better haul my tubby 85-lb piggy behind to the gym ASAP!
> 
> ah yes, i see it now . . . . i'm a dead ringer for a hippo here! people with 22.5-inch waists *clearly* aren't meant to wear HL  let the following photo evidence serve as a reminder to all that us lowly civilians are unworthy of wearing the same HL dresses as celebrities


 
haha we'll hit the gym together then, and when we get to 60 pounds then we MIGHT be able to post our pics in here and not be called "fat".


----------



## more_CHOOS

Laurayuki! You always look great!  I've been lurking in your thread, I love it!!!


----------



## more_CHOOS

One other dress I purchased a few weeks ago


----------



## glitterglo

morechoos, beautiful!  I love the ivory dress with those shoes!


----------



## arireyes

I love the white one!!  Do they make it in another color? I'm scared to wear white.


----------



## babyjae87

you all look *gorgeous* in your HLs!!! 

i just had a quick question... i am going to paris in march and doing some major shopping there, haha. i was thinking about checking out the HL boutique... but does anyone know what price difference there would be between HL in the US and HL in paris/europe??? 

thanks!


----------



## more_CHOOS

I think they make it in a lavender color?  I'm no expert in HL, perhaps LV or Laureen or the other ladies will be able to tell you.  

Yeah, white can be a little scary since it shows so much-like the outline of  your belly button ush:


----------



## arireyes

Eh, yeah I've had 3 kids so I don't think 'm in shape enough for that.  on top of it if one of those kids happened to touch it with dirty hands I'd be out a dress!!  I really like the cut though.


----------



## corsie

I just received my first HL - the gorgeous raspberry dress from Javaboo! I zipped it up quite easily thanks to LvPiggy's awesome guide!  

I have a problem though. I'm fairly busty and there is no way I can yank the top up far enough to cover my boobs! Wearing the seamless U NuBra seemed to make the problem worse (then again the NuBra looks weird on me too). If I stuff my boobs in far enough I can get rid of the quadra-boob effect, but there is still so much cleavage and it makes me nervous. I'm tempted to post a picture, but it is embarrassing. Girls who spill out of your HLs - what helps? 

Also, HL makes my pancake butt looks especially flat. Will Spanx help? 

Thanks beautiful ladies!


----------



## Swanky

you bought it from a PFer?  On eBay?


----------



## lvpiggy

corsie said:


> I just received my first HL - the gorgeous raspberry dress from Javaboo! I zipped it up quite easily thanks to LvPiggy's awesome guide!
> 
> I have a problem though. I'm fairly busty and there is no way I can yank the top up far enough to cover my boobs! Wearing the seamless U NuBra seemed to make the problem worse (then again the NuBra looks weird on me too). If I stuff my boobs in far enough I can get rid of the quadra-boob effect, but there is still so much cleavage and it makes me nervous. I'm tempted to post a picture, but it is embarrassing. Girls who spill out of your HLs - what helps?
> 
> Also, HL makes my pancake butt looks especially flat. Will Spanx help?
> 
> Thanks beautiful ladies!


 
*corsie -* re: cleavage . . . . the raspberry is very much a cleavage-y kind of dress, i'm afraid . . . . . see what i mean?





if you have a quadra-boob effect with the nubra though, you might not be putting it on properly.  since you already have a lot of cleavage, i would recomment hooking the cups together and then sticking them on, instead of putting them on one by one like in the guide.  

as for your butt . . . hahaha there's no non-funny way to say this, but if you sort of erm, adjust yourself into the appropriate places within the dress, i find that you sorta stay that way . . . i.e. if you grab a handful of the back of the dress around the hips area, and pull it out and then below your butt (almost so the hem of the dress seems too long), when you let go, the fabric will sort of shape your butt into a nice curve


----------



## lilmissb

CHOOS, you look fantastic! No gym needed. The white one did come in lavender if I do recall correctly. Spring or resort 08 I think.


----------



## *qp*

*Corsie*, Congrats on your first HL !!! Post the pics when you have time  !!!


----------



## corsie

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> you bought it from a PFer?  On eBay?



I saw the auction on eBay first and was interested, then I found out it was her.  



lvpiggy said:


> *corsie -* re: cleavage . . . . the raspberry is very much a cleavage-y kind of dress, i'm afraid . . . . . see what i mean?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you have a quadra-boob effect with the nubra though, you might not be putting it on properly.  since you already have a lot of cleavage, i would recomment hooking the cups together and then sticking them on, instead of putting them on one by one like in the guide.
> 
> as for your butt . . . hahaha there's no non-funny way to say this, but if you sort of erm, adjust yourself into the appropriate places within the dress, i find that you sorta stay that way . . . i.e. if you grab a handful of the back of the dress around the hips area, and pull it out and then below your butt (almost so the hem of the dress seems too long), when you let go, the fabric will sort of shape your butt into a nice curve



Heh I can get rid of the quadra-boob effect if I tug hard enough, but the amount of cleavage I show alarms me. I'll give both your suggestions a try.


----------



## Swanky

great thanks!  Should probably say that otherwise a zillion people report the post! ush:


----------



## corsie

Too much cleavage? 
I shoved my boobs downwards and pulled the top up. The sides are spilling out but I'm going to try Piggy's NuBra suggestion.


----------



## may3545

^You look HOT! I wish I had cleavage like that-- give me a cup or two =D


----------



## ahleah712

Wow *more_CHOOS*...you look amazing...


----------



## dreamdoll

Back in a few hours and wow the thread's moved 5 pages!! 

Didn't get to see the offensive post, but *LV*, what you wrote was good! 

*more_CHOOS* - u look totally hot!!! 




more_CHOOS said:


> :back2topic:
> 
> Here's my contribution =) Received this a two weeks ago, finally just getting to take pics. I just realized I need to start hitting the gym again ush:


----------



## dreamdoll

You look stunning!! I wish I had cleavage like yours!! 
I tried it on with my seamless-u, but can't seem to make it work - anyone with any ideas? 






corsie said:


> Too much cleavage?
> I shoved my boobs downwards and pulled the top up. The sides are spilling out but I'm going to try Piggy's NuBra suggestion.


----------



## ahleah712

wow *corsie* congrats on your first HL...you look hot!!!  I wish I had cleavage like that!!


----------



## lilflobowl

corsie & more_choos> you girls look faboo!!!!! don't do anything; you girls look great as it is!

what happened with those negative posters? i missed out reading their posts!


----------



## may3545

Preston emailed us:

New dress at 60% off. It's not for me, but if you gals like it, email him at preston@luciomontana.com


----------



## lilmissb

corsie said:


> Too much cleavage?
> I shoved my boobs downwards and pulled the top up. The sides are spilling out but I'm going to try Piggy's NuBra suggestion.




HOLY HOTCAKES!!!! Give me some of your boobs if you don't want them! Sorry, I'm not a pervert or lesbian but damn if I don't wish I had a bit more boob. You look STUNNING!


----------



## lilmissb

^^Which one may?


----------



## more_CHOOS

Whoa! Corsie...you look really good!  You got some killer legs!  I know how you feel, I tried on the ash dress and the way its cut, my boobs could not stay in.  I ended up returning it because DH did not like how my boobs were out there like that.


----------



## ahleah712

Which dresses *May*?  I didn't get that email...


----------



## more_CHOOS

May, can you repost?  I can't see the picss


----------



## javaboo

*more_Choos*: I love the white dress! Where did you get it?

*swanky*: She found my eBay listing and contacted me through there first. I didn't even realize it was her til she told me who it was.

*corsie*: You look good in the dress. If you are worried about the chest area maybe you can try to shorten the straps? Or maybe you should try to pull up the strap first before you actually shorten it. I think I have that issue with my ash one and I'm considering doing that to it. By the way, I wish I had a figure like yours!


----------



## Lec8504

which one on sale?! lol

i'm supposed to be doing homework....lol but please do tell which ones are on sale!

also corsie...maybe shorten the strap?  Shouldnt be hard for a tailor to do for you


----------



## may3545

Hmmm for some reason I can't seem to be able to upload the photos and save them. But here is a screen capture


----------



## more_CHOOS

Javaboo: thanks, I got it at the HL boutique in Las Vegas.  It was like $3XX for it, I think it was on sale for 70% off.


----------



## may3545

Wow thats a steal! I'm visiting Vegas HL when I go in two weekends to see if there are any steals!


----------



## dreamdoll

^ I agree, what a good price!!


----------



## Zophie

corsie said:


> Too much cleavage?
> I shoved my boobs downwards and pulled the top up. The sides are spilling out but I'm going to try Piggy's NuBra suggestion.


 
I think you look totally hot!   When I look at your boobs I imagine it might feel like your nipples are barely covered. Sorry, not trying to be a perv, I'm just picturing how I would feel maybe.  Does it feel like you can move around and the dress will keep you covered?


----------



## ahleah712

Wow 3xx for that? That's not bad


----------



## lilflobowl

wow... Zophie's comment was really graphic but is a good one! ahhaha!!


----------



## Lec8504

lilflobowl said:


> wow... Zophie's comment was really graphic but is a good one! ahhaha!!



hahhahhahha omg....lilflo....you and zophie have me rolling on the floor!


----------



## HerveLegerSA

may3545 said:


> Hmmm for some reason I can't seem to be able to upload the photos and save them. But here is a screen capture


May, I think the cashmere shrug goes well with this dress.  Great Style.


----------



## revolve10

corsie said:


> Too much cleavage?
> I shoved my boobs downwards and pulled the top up. The sides are spilling out but I'm going to try Piggy's NuBra suggestion.



nice dress and figure, but i think thats way tooo much clevage for a classy dress like herve KWIM? have you tryed to shorten the straps? that would definitely pull the dress up. 

also, are HL dresses made in china?


----------



## revolve10

lvpiggy said:


> *gasp*  *EGADS!!!*  why didn't anyone TELL me i looked fat?!?   i'd better haul my tubby 85-lb piggy behind to the gym ASAP!
> 
> ah yes, i see it now . . . . i'm a dead ringer for a hippo here!  people with 22.5-inch waists *clearly* aren't meant to wear HL   let the following photo evidence serve as a reminder to all that us lowly civilians are unworthy of wearing the same HL dresses as celebrities




you look great in this dress!!


----------



## javaboo

The dress that May posted is the same one Rihanna purchased from Vegas. My SA from there said she sold it to her personally.


----------



## luxlover

^^ i'm very curious to see a modeling pic of the dress May posted. i dont remember seeing it in stores, but obviously its at the SF store cause Preston sent the pic out.


----------



## gemibebe

*more_CHOOS*, you look super HOT!  And it's such a steal at the price you got it!

*corsie*, you look so sexy and yes, like all other ladies here, I'd love to have a cleavage like that!   However, I understand why you feel a bit uncomfortable and I agree that to some extent, the bust area of the dress seems to rest a bit low.  My suggestion would be to shorten the straps as some already did?  It'll definitely help to change the look.

*Lux*, I can't recall seeing any modeling pics in this thread for this dress.  However, I think it's the look 8?  I post below the model shots.  Hope it helps:


----------



## Sammyjoe

More choos and corsie, you both look great!!


----------



## lilflobowl

Lec, when I first read Zophie's post I was thinking "runaway nipples!!" (Corsie, I swear I'm not making fun of you)


----------



## arireyes

Corsie, I would just say try and have the straps shortened a little.  I had mine shortened on that dress , but for the opposite reason!  I'm jealous I wish I had that cleavage!!


----------



## corsie

Aw thanks ladies and lol, runaway nipples! I will definitely look into getting the straps shortened since I would want to be able to wear it without worry. 

Lilmissb, I'll gladly give you some boob if I could. We'll both be Lvpiggy's size then - just perfect for dresses! Guess the grass is always greener on the other side - I used to hate my boobs and want them reduced, and I still do occasionally. 

Haha, cute way of putting it Zophie! I think the dress looks tighter than it is and I don't feel uncomfortable physically. As I had to stuff my boobs downwards somewhat my nipples aren't in that much danger of showing. I can move my arms up and down without problems and my boobs don't pop out even if I bend over (but I did use some tape), but jumping is probably out of the question. Which HL dress did you get and does it squish your chest too?


----------



## dreamdoll

Hi ladies, here's a pic of lilflobowl and myself out this evening...HL dinner night!


----------



## gemibebe

*dreamdoll* and *lilflobowl*, you gals rock!  I envy you so much for being able to meet up and have an HL dinner!  I probably need to change country


----------



## may3545

lilflobowl and dreamdoll-- STUNNING! You gals are gorgeous!


----------



## lilflobowl

heh, thanks *gemibebe* & *may3545*! the advantages of Singapore being such a small country! dreamdoll & I are purposely planning meetups so that we can get more mileage out of our HLs!!


----------



## dreamdoll

Thanks *gemibebe* and *may*...we decided to have more HL meetups  We seem to have more HLs (and CLs) than events at this point!


----------



## luxlover

dreamdoll said:


> Hi ladies, here's a pic of lilflobowl and myself out this evening...HL dinner night!



both of you ladies look fabulous!! you definitely need to plan more meetups and then take more pics to show off to us . I love how we're all making friends on this forum.


----------



## lilmissb

Wow, *dreamdoll & liflo!!* I love both of your outfits! Where in gods name did you get those strappy shoes??? They're awesome!


----------



## Lec8504

damn dreamdoll and lilflo...you guys look hot (not in a perverted way of course hehe)!   I also love the Chanel and Balenciaga


----------



## Lec8504

ok....sf/bay area girls...when we gonna meet up?!  I need to get millage out of my dress too lol...i've only worn my dresses once (and that was my lilac dress) lol


----------



## may3545

^I'm down for a great dinner in SF next Friday =)


----------



## more_CHOOS

*dreamdoll* and *lilflobowl, *you gals look fabulous! I wish I knew someone so I can have HL dinner with.  Ah well, I LOVE the strappy shoes, can you show a closeup of it????


----------



## HerveLegerSA

may3545 said:


> ^I'm down for a great dinner in SF next Friday =)


ME too......


----------



## Zophie

lilflobowl said:


> wow... Zophie's comment was really graphic but is a good one! ahhaha!!


 
   I'm sorry!  I couldn't think of any other way to say it but I'm just thinking about pics I've seen of celebs showing TOO MUCH and worry that could happen when you have nice sized boobies and a teeny top on a dress.


----------



## Lec8504

^ I'm free next friday also...any one else?  and what restaurant/place?


----------



## Zophie

corsie said:


> Aw thanks ladies and lol, runaway nipples! I will definitely look into getting the straps shortened since I would want to be able to wear it without worry.
> 
> Lilmissb, I'll gladly give you some boob if I could. We'll both be Lvpiggy's size then - just perfect for dresses! Guess the grass is always greener on the other side - I used to hate my boobs and want them reduced, and I still do occasionally.
> 
> Haha, cute way of putting it Zophie! I think the dress looks tighter than it is and I don't feel uncomfortable physically. As I had to stuff my boobs downwards somewhat my nipples aren't in that much danger of showing. I can move my arms up and down without problems and my boobs don't pop out even if I bend over (but I did use some tape), but jumping is probably out of the question. Which HL dress did you get and does it squish your chest too?


 
I haven't gotten it yet but the model in the picture is almost flat chested and, well, I'm not!  So I'm a little worried how that's gonna work out for me.


----------



## may3545

I'm going to visit the HL boutique tho to try on the teal/black cutout- and hopefully GET IT heheheheh!


----------



## lilflobowl

*may3545*, get it get it get it get it get it!!!!!!

thanks *lux*, *lilmissb*, *Lec* & *more_CHOOS*!
*Zophie*, don't apologise for your comment!

to all those that asked about dreamdoll's shoes, I don't think she would mind if I told you girls that they're from Zara. Very cool right? I didn't think too much of them when I saw the pics but when I saw them last night....


----------



## lilflobowl

Are any of you girls going to head over to this part of the world? Come come & we will be your hostesses!


----------



## dreamdoll

luxlover said:


> both of you ladies look fabulous!! you definitely need to plan more meetups and then take more pics to show off to us . I love how we're all making friends on this forum.



Thanks *lux*! I'd love to see pics of all meetups too! 
Anyone heading down to this part of Asia? You know who to call...!



lilmissb said:


> Wow, *dreamdoll & liflo!!* I love both of your outfits! Where in gods name did you get those strappy shoes??? They're awesome!


 
Thanks *lilmissb*! They are amazing aren't they!  They're from Zara!!



Lec8504 said:


> damn dreamdoll and lilflo...you guys look hot (not in a perverted way of course hehe)! I also love the Chanel and Balenciaga


 
Thanks *Lec*!



more_CHOOS said:


> *dreamdoll* and *lilflobowl, *you gals look fabulous! I wish I knew someone so I can have HL dinner with. Ah well, I LOVE the strappy shoes, can you show a closeup of it????


 
Thanks *more_CHOOS*! Let me try and take a pic then post it


----------



## dreamdoll

lilflobowl said:


> *may3545*, get it get it get it get it get it!!!!!!
> 
> thanks *lux*, *lilmissb*, *Lec* & *more_CHOOS*!
> *Zophie*, don't apologise for your comment!
> 
> to all those that asked about dreamdoll's shoes, I don't think she would mind if I told you girls that they're from Zara. Very cool right? I didn't think too much of them when I saw the pics but when I saw them last night....


 
Hehe babe, you should totally get them too!


----------



## lilflobowl

bugger *dreamdoll*! From one enabler to another, what's happening with our BAN!?!??!?

Oh btw, *Lec*, I forgot to say that even if you thought we looked hot in a perverted way I don't think we would mind!


----------



## dreamdoll

*lilflobowl*, only good things are meant to be shared!


----------



## evolkatie

you girls are so lucky! Ive been to every store in houston listed on the HL site and no one has anything from resort. Their fall stuff is STILL full priced even when its on sale at bcbg.


----------



## dreamdoll

evolkatie said:


> you girls are so lucky! Ive been to every store in houston listed on the HL site and no one has anything from resort. Their fall stuff is STILL full priced even when its on sale at bcbg.


 
Fall stuff still full priced? How about doing a charge send? From what I know, most SAs will waive sales tax too! Worth a try!


----------



## shockboogie

hey *dreamdoll*! it just occurred to me.... you're Matthew's client from SG who he mentioned to me about who is such a sweetheart and emails him about sizing, etc! YAY! Matthew is the sweetest SA everrrr!!!! i think ill go visit him again this week.


----------



## shockboogie

*lilflobowl + dreamdoll* -  both of you are too cute! id love to hang out with you girls once i fly back to sg!


----------



## dreamdoll

shockboogie said:


> hey *dreamdoll*! it just occurred to me.... you're Matthew's client from SG who he mentioned to me about who is such a sweetheart and emails him about sizing, etc! YAY! Matthew is the sweetest SA everrrr!!!! i think ill go visit him again this week.


 
^ thanks for sharing his contact!  I think I dropped you a PM about that...I totally agree, he is soo nice and sweet!  Will you be getting anything when you visit him? Would love to see pics!



shockboogie said:


> *lilflobowl + dreamdoll* - both of you are too cute! id love to hang out with you girls once i fly back to sg!


 
Definitely! When you fly back, let us know


----------



## lilflobowl

*shockboogie*, are you a Singaporean too!?!?!?


----------



## Lec8504

lilflobowl said:


> bugger *dreamdoll*! From one enabler to another, what's happening with our BAN!?!??!?
> 
> Oh btw, *Lec*, I forgot to say that even if you thought we looked hot in a perverted way I don't think we would mind!



lol....well um...now that you put it that way...

evo: you should just do a charge send with preston..go in the store to try it on and tell preston what you want later on


----------



## shockboogie

hey *dreamdoll*! i just got the purple off shoulder one - same as yours a week or so ago so i might just window shop for now since i should be on a ban anyway  i posted a few pics some posts back 

hello *lilflowbowl*!

no, im not singaporean - im filipino but ive been to sg a few times before with my family for vacation and shopping. love love love the food there!!!!


----------



## dreamdoll

shockboogie said:


> hey *dreamdoll*! i just got the purple off shoulder one - same as yours a week or so ago so i might just window shop for now since i should be on a ban anyway  i posted a few pics some posts back
> 
> hello *lilflowbowl*!
> 
> no, im not singaporean - im filipino but ive been to sg a few times before with my family for vacation and shopping. love love love the food there!!!!


 
*shockboogie* - I love the purple on you!  Ah yes, the food...  Let us know anytime you're back, we can have another meetup for sure!


----------



## lilflobowl

come come come! we will go and eat all the good food islandwide! (I'm not so sure about doing that in our HLs but....)


----------



## HerveLegerSA

lilflobowl said:


> come come come! we will go and eat all the good food islandwide! (I'm not so sure about doing that in our HLs but....)


I definitely would visit you girls.........Singapore chics are hot.


----------



## Lec8504

^ hey preston are you gonna be at the store on monday late afternoon?  I might come by if I can (need to verify with work) but I wanted to try on the new pink dress (with the v neck front) that I was inquiring about in the other thread....if I like it then I might get that and exchange my pink tank dress with a blue tank dress...or if i don't then I'll just keep my pink tank dress and maybe get another blue tank dress later on..iono :/


----------



## luxlover

Lec8504 said:


> ^ hey preston are you gonna be at the store on monday late afternoon?  I might come by if I can (need to verify with work) but I wanted to try on the new pink dress (with the v neck front) that I was inquiring about in the other thread....if I like it then I might get that and exchange my pink tank dress with a blue tank dress...or if i don't then I'll just keep my pink tank dress and maybe get another blue tank dress later on..iono :/



^^ oh if you go to the store on Monday, let me know. I'm planning to stop by on Monday late afternoon too.


----------



## klng

modeling my new HL.  I've been lazy about posting.


----------



## luxlover

klng said:


> modeling my new HL.  I've been lazy about posting.



i just commented on your pic in the CL thread, but i totally love your 2nd picture. your pose is totally fierce! gorgeous


----------



## klng

Thanks, Luxlover!


----------



## dreamdoll

You look gorgeous!! Love how you paired the dress with your pearls and CLs! 



klng said:


> modeling my new HL. I've been lazy about posting.


----------



## Megadane

Klng LOVE it!!!  Is this dress a very dark navy or black?  It is from S/S 09 right?  Very beautiful on you..and those shoes



klng said:


> modeling my new HL. I've been lazy about posting.


----------



## lilflobowl

kIng, looking good girl!!


----------



## Megadane

kIng is that the black aveline?  I'm in love..  You rocked that photo shoot for sure!!


----------



## dreamdoll

Megadane said:


> kIng is that the black aveline? I'm in love.. You rocked that photo shoot for sure!!


 
*meg*, it looks like a black piece from resort 08...


----------



## Lec8504

I don't think it's the aveline, but k1ng it looks great on you, I love the combo of HL, CL and pearls!


----------



## klng

Thanks, ladies. 

Meg, it is a black dress from Resort 2008.  It's actually a little big on me because I can zip it up very easily.  But I still love it!



Megadane said:


> Klng LOVE it!!!  Is this dress a very dark navy or black?  It is from S/S 09 right?  Very beautiful on you..and those shoes


----------



## Megadane

Thanks *dreamdoll! *


----------



## bagsforme

I've had this Herve Leger dress for a long time.  Worn with Van Cleef Arpels necklace.


----------



## lilflobowl

you look absolutely fantastic *bagsforme*!


----------



## dreamdoll

*bagsforme*, wow you look amazing!!!


----------



## arireyes

Bagsforme, I love that dress, it's a beautiful!!


----------



## luxloverbrother

this is for lvpiggy  wat you did at C bday was funny


----------



## may3545

bagsforme said:


> I've had this Herve Leger dress for a long time.  Worn with Van Cleef Arpels necklace.



I'm LOVING this dress! You look stunning!


----------



## lilmissb

*bagsforme,* that's a beautiful dress! I also think your avatar of your pets is adorable!!!


----------



## gemibebe

*Lec* and *Lux*, really envy you gals that you can meet up and go HL shopping together!  Can't wait for your update on Monday!  Again I really need to move to a country where I can easily drop in a HL store and meet up with fellow HL fans!  

*dreamdoll *& *lilflobowl*, I totally love the food in Singapore esp. pepper crab and chili crab!  You can't beat that!  In my previous job I went to Singapore quite often and I really like it there!  

*klng*, you look gorgeous and totally classy in that outfit!  

*bagsforme*, wow, the first time I see a modeling pic of an HL that's floor length!  Truly stunning!


----------



## shockboogie

Love the dress, *bagsforme*!!!


----------



## shockboogie

gemibebe said:


> *Lec* and *Lux*, really envy you gals that you can meet up and go HL shopping together!  Can't wait for your update on Monday!  Again I really need to move to a country where I can easily drop in a HL store and meet up with fellow HL fans!
> 
> *dreamdoll *& *lilflobowl*, I totally love the food in Singapore esp. pepper crab and chili crab!  You can't beat that!  In my previous job I went to Singapore quite often and I really like it there!
> 
> *klng*, you look gorgeous and totally classy in that outfit!
> 
> *bagsforme*, wow, the first time I see a modeling pic of an HL that's floor length!  Truly stunning!





Mmmm.. pepper crab and chili crab....  Yum!


----------



## dreamdoll

^ Oh i love the crabs too!


----------



## ahleah712

Just got back from Tahoe....
*
Dreamdoll* and *lilflobowl*...you girls look so good in your HLs... and love those handbags also....BBag and Chanel...yummy...lol

*K1ng* you look good...welcomne to the Forum!!!

Come on SF/Bay area girls!!! let's meet up for HL dinner and drinks!!!


----------



## ahleah712

Wow* Bagsforme *that dress looks beautiful on you...


----------



## Sammyjoe

bagsforme, the dress looks stunning!! Love the necklace too!


----------



## Zophie

klng said:


> modeling my new HL. I've been lazy about posting.


 

oooh, I love that one!  It looks beautiful on you!


----------



## heat97

^^^^^^ gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## luxlover

bagsforme said:


> I've had this Herve Leger dress for a long time.  Worn with Van Cleef Arpels necklace.



oh, i love this gown on you. i think you're the first to post a modeling pic of a full length gown.


----------



## Megadane

*Bagsforme *your gown is stunning!  I love it, thanks for sharing  And I also covet your beautiful Van Cleef necklace


----------



## MASEML

Bagsforme, i second what everyone else has said. You look stunning and thx for posting a full length gown. I totally wish I had a black tie event to wear a gown to.


----------



## purselover30

can someone please let me know where i can find a dress for a good price? Please pm me any info you might have.


----------



## more_CHOOS

^^the boutiques are having dresses on sale at up to 60% (some even 70%) off right now..


----------



## laurayuki

^ nice... sigh still on a ban~~~~~~
ugh but i really like the heidi one shoulder cream dress....


----------



## shockboogie

Im on a self imposed ban as well but can't help thinking of that same cream dress..... I want the one shoulder dress too... waaaaah.....


----------



## Lec8504

waaa the v-neck pink dress from resort doesn't look right on me   I think I need to lose more weight for it to look good. 

So I guess what I got from my trip to the store today...no more fall dresses for me (I even passed on the dark blue dress that i've been thinking about)....I still like the pink v-neck (maybe size down again)...I'm going to keep my pink basic tank dress...and there is another dress from resort that I'm thinking about getting my hands on hehe.

so bay area girls....what restaurant are we meeting at if we are going to meet up on friday?  And what is everyone wearing?


----------



## laurayuki

shockboogie said:


> Im on a self imposed ban as well but can't help thinking of that same cream dress..... I want the one shoulder dress too... waaaaah.....


LOL we are like a band of sisters... 
I think the issue is i don't like many of the new dresses? (not just the design but the ones i liked i'm afraid that the thin strapes might break? lol)
Anyway.. so it's pushing me towards that one shoulder dress more and more......ush:


----------



## may3545

HL has come into my dreams... I dreamt about the teal/black cutout dress... Preston-- I need it!


----------



## ahleah712

^^^hahahaha..I thought you already ordered one from him?


----------



## lilmissb

*Laura & shock*, I want the one shoulder too but S is sold out everywhere. I think you girls are XS aren't you? Ask Mr P if he can get one. There is a slim chance he could. I was going to get it in M as thy recommend to size up in it cos of the cut but I elected not to as I'm try to loose weight and tone up. When I do the M won't fit at all the way it's supposed to.

*Lec,* what do you mean loose weight? You look great! So you wanna buy 42 again? But in TTS?


----------



## shockboogie

lilmissb said:


> *Laura & shock*, I want the one shoulder too but S is sold out everywhere. I think you girls are XS aren't you? Ask Mr P if he can get one. There is a slim chance he could. I was going to get it in M as thy recommend to size up in it cos of the cut but I elected not to as I'm try to loose weight and tone up. When I do the M won't fit at all the way it's supposed to.



*lilmissb*, yeah i'm an XS in this style. i already tried it on last december and i really loved it but i loved the other ones more so i got another dress. i know my SA Matthew can find one for me but im just trying to exercise self-control for now


----------



## Megadane

*Laura *I just scored that dress and love it-I think it's more flattering than my ash ombre!  Just waiting for warmer weather to wear it, lol!





laurayuki said:


> ^ nice... sigh still on a ban~~~~~~
> ugh but i really like the heidi one shoulder cream dress....


----------



## dreamdoll

Megadane said:


> *Laura *I just scored that dress and love it-I think it's more flattering than my ash ombre! Just waiting for warmer weather to wear it, lol!


 
Congrats! Can't wait to see your modelling pics!


----------



## may3545

ahleah712 said:


> ^^^hahahaha..I thought you already ordered one from him?



I'm waiting to try it on. So Preston is having it delivered to the HL boutique and once I try it on and I *know,* it's mine!


----------



## lilflobowl

^^ hehehehehe


----------



## laurayuki

shockboogie said:


> *lilmissb*, yeah i'm an XS in this style. i already tried it on last december and i really loved it but i loved the other ones more so i got another dress. i know my SA Matthew can find one for me but im just trying to exercise self-control for now


 
Does it squish your boobs?? if i'm normally an xs will i be an xs in this style too? hehe


----------



## Lec8504

lilmissb said:


> *Laura & shock*, I want the one shoulder too but S is sold out everywhere. I think you girls are XS aren't you? Ask Mr P if he can get one. There is a slim chance he could. I was going to get it in M as thy recommend to size up in it cos of the cut but I elected not to as I'm try to loose weight and tone up. When I do the M won't fit at all the way it's supposed to.
> 
> *Lec,* what do you mean loose weight? You look great! So you wanna buy 42 again? But in TTS?


 
no not 42...but the hot pink v-neck dress from Resort 09 collection.  No more fall dresses for me hehe.  The XS was too tight for me waaaa..iono if I should wait until i loose more weight or size down again like i did for the lilac #42..but then i'm scared the top part might become loose.  But lilmissb!

Bay Area girls..who's going to wear what?  I know lux called the ash ombre dress...but if ahleah wears the #42, then my only option is my pink basic tank dress..but i haven't gone to the tailor yet..so iono what to do   May are you going to stop by the store?  We might meet u at the store later on too then.  But I can't carpool with you cuz I'll be at my bf's house over in the Berkely area and carpooling with ahleah....


----------



## may3545

I'll be wearing the black sequin dress =) And I'll be at the store at around 6:30pm or so, wearing a trench so my dress isn't so conspicuous LOL.


----------



## shockboogie

laurayuki said:


> Does it squish your boobs?? if i'm normally an xs will i be an xs in this style too? hehe




I dont have much "boobage" so I dont think it gets totally squished  I just remember trying it on and I really liked it on me. I just had issues zipping it a bit since its a side zip and my ribs are pretty pointy. Im usually an xs so I think you would be an xs too!


----------



## loveaddict

hi ladies, i am loving herve leger for these past 1 year but dun have the courageee to buy it hiks and my perfect dress has gone on sale and i missed it.
can u guys please tell me where can i get this dres...in medium..i already tried callin HL boutiques in us...NY and vegas n BH...they all dont have it..i dun mind fuchsia color but i think the grey will make me look slimmer hueheuheu because i wear medium size.. thankyou  ladies, feel free to pm me if u have any info on this dress... ow i live in singapore so anywhere in asia will be fine too =) tia


----------



## lilmissb

^I've only seen them in smaller size on ebay. Not sure who would have one but I'll keep my eyes open.


----------



## may3545

loveaddict said:


> hi ladies, i am loving herve leger for these past 1 year but dun have the courageee to buy it hiks and my perfect dress has gone on sale and i missed it.
> can u guys please tell me where can i get this dres...in medium..i already tried callin HL boutiques in us...NY and vegas n BH...they all dont have it..i dun mind fuchsia color but i think the grey will make me look slimmer hueheuheu because i wear medium size.. thankyou  ladies, feel free to pm me if u have any info on this dress... ow i live in singapore so anywhere in asia will be fine too =) tia




I've been hunting for this too =( Unfortunately they are sold out at HL everywhere. The best bet is ebay. I'm still sad about it. The one medium left at the store was purchased a few hours before I got to the store! Sigh... I also am looking for a medium, but I hope you find it somehow =)


----------



## loveaddict

thx u so much *lilmissb *=)) omg *mayyy *you are also wearing a mediummm? omg i never knew any other girl than me that wanting this in med...i thought HL dresses are only for xxs n xs or maximum S people... heuheuehu glad to meet u may =)))


----------



## may3545

loveaddict said:


> thx u so much *lilmissb *=)) omg *mayyy *you are also wearing a mediummm? omg i never knew any other girl than me that wanting this in med...i thought HL dresses are only for xxs n xs or maximum S people... heuheuehu glad to meet u may =)))



Yup, I'm medium and proud of it =) What's great about HL is that it has made me love my body. I'm not thinking about losing weight or trying to starve to fit into anything, because that means I can't wear all the lovely HLs I've gotten! Welcome to HL loveaddict-- there are amazing dresses available so don't get caught up with this ash block one.... there are many others that are just as amazing =)


----------



## MASEML

lilmissb said:


> ^I've only seen them in smaller size on ebay. Not sure who would have one but I'll keep my eyes open.




lilmissb - this was about one month ago. Intermix on the upper west side had the one shoulder dress in a S. It was in grey/purple though. Was on sale for $999 (and at that time, extra 25% off if you purchased 2 other items). 

The number for the store is: (212) 769-9116


----------



## lilmissb

^Thanks!!


----------



## ahleah712

may3545 said:


> I'm waiting to try it on. So Preston is having it delivered to the HL boutique and once I try it on and I *know,* it's mine!



Can't wait for modeling pics....


----------



## ahleah712

*Lec*- I'm wearing the dark purple #46 dress not #42 the lilac one to the SF meet up.  So if you want, wear the 42 lilac


----------



## Sammyjoe

may3545 said:


> Yup, I'm medium and proud of it =) What's great about HL is that it has made me love my body. I'm not thinking about losing weight or trying to starve to fit into anything, because that means I can't wear all the lovely HLs I've gotten! Welcome to HL loveaddict-- there are amazing dresses available so don't get caught up with this ash block one.... there are many others that are just as amazing =)


 
Yep, add me into the medium camp!! Sorry to hear you are having problems tracking it down...Hopefully you will find it, HL may send them more stock, they did it before, 16 was also sold out and then they sent more stock in.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Welcome Loveaddict! I see your posts from Hermes section also!


----------



## lilmissb

Sammy, did you get 16??? They sent more stock???


----------



## javaboo

*Lilmissb*: I love your picture.   Are you going to get the grey/purple version in the one shoulder now?

Hehe, you girls have fun at the meet up! Remember to take pictures!


----------



## lilmissb

^   

Hmmm...still love the cream version better. Have you got it yet? I'm just worried that I'll find it but I won't have the money to pay for it on the spot so I'm not sure I want to search for it with passion right now. Just paid a chunk off on the CC so I'm trying to be good....ush: till next pay day....ARGH!


----------



## corsie

may3545 said:


> Yup, I'm medium and proud of it =) What's great about HL is that it has made me love my body. I'm not thinking about losing weight or trying to starve to fit into anything, because that means I can't wear all the lovely HLs I've gotten! Welcome to HL loveaddict-- there are amazing dresses available so don't get caught up with this ash block one.... there are many others that are just as amazing =)



Aw, that is such a fabulous attitude to have! Rock on!


----------



## can008

Ladies, how does #26 fits? Those of you who have #26, 11 (ash ombre) and 38 (cream halter), how do they compare? Do you have them all in the same size or not? I am so tempted to get #26 but not sure how it fits yet...
Thank you.


----------



## jan228

jan228 said:


> _unnecessary post - offensive to everyone that's posted pics here_.


 
Geez, just saying that 99.9% of the population shouldn't wear them. I could say the same about spandex in general.


----------



## Sammyjoe

lilmissb said:


> Sammy, did you get 16??? They sent more stock???


 Hi Lilmissb yep, it is on its way to me, Preston shipped it, they do have more stock in from Fall 08.


----------



## Lec8504

jan228 said:


> Geez, just saying that 99.9% of the population shouldn't wear them. I could say the same about spandex in general.



honestly out of respect to Swanky I wasn't going to say anything else to you.....but you are just tryng to start drama.  You must obviously have no manners being out right rude to the girls and myself in here...you have the right to think whatever you want but it takes class to understand that you shouldnt say things in a thread where all of the girls love ther dresses and posted modeling pics of themselves...if we didnt hlove how we look and get good feedback from the people around us then we wouldnt spend $800+ on these things.   I just think comments like these stem from a really insecure person who needs to put down other people to make themselves feel better.


----------



## klng

I personally think *100%* of the girls who wear Herve Leger look *GORGEOUS* in them.  Seeing how great _everyone_ looked, in spite of size differences, inspired me to buy two HLs for myself!  Any woman can wear HL and get a perfect hourglass figure.  HL is not merely spandex.



jan228 said:


> Geez, just saying that 99.9% of the population shouldn't wear them. I could say the same about spandex in general.


----------



## glitterglo

Lec8504 said:


> honestly out of respect to Swanky I wasn't going to say anything else to you.....but you are just tryng to start drama.  You must obviously have no manners being out right rude to the girls and myself in here...you have the right to think whatever you want but it takes class to understand that you shouldnt say things in a thread where all of the girls love ther dresses and posted modeling pics of themselves...if we didnt hlove how we look and get good feedback from the people around us then we wouldnt spend $800+ on these things.   I just think comments like these stem from a really insecure person who needs to put down other people to make themselves feel better.



Totally agree with Lec...if you have nothing nice to say, you shouldn't say anything at all.  Your advice was unsolicited and unwelcome.  You've shown everyone here how vicious other women can be...and that's very sad indeed.


----------



## Swanky

jan. . .  you've been here long enough to know better.  You have to know your comments are hurtful and unnecessary.  Please don't post in this thread anymore since you are unable to communicate w/ people in an un-offensive way.


----------



## lilyelloworchid

I've been MIA for a while (work's been crazy!) and looks like I've missed out on a LOT!

First off, everyone looks LOVELY in their HL's!  It's because of all of your pictures that I bought my first Ash Colorblock #5 a few weeks back... and just got the Ash Ombre this week (even though I haven't even WORN the first one yet!  still at the tailors getting taken up!).

Second, while I thought the latest HL runway line was imaginative, I'm quite glad that there's a separate RTW line that doesn't involve a return of the huge shoulder pads!  I've looked at the new pieces on Nordstrom's site and am liking what I see so far but nothing I love yet.

Finally, I'm already scouting out a third dress!  I really love #38 but P said he doesn't have it in stock in my size anymore    Not sure if that is just the cream one or if he means the gray & purple one too (though I dont think those went on sale but I liked those ones more!).

Keep the pictures coming, ladies!  As soon as I pick mine up from the tailors on Saturday, I'll post pics of my two Ash dresses (the last to post these two up probably!).


----------



## girlfrommoscow

I cannot keep up with this thread, new pics (ladies  LOOKING stunning), some drama...and lots of new purchases)
I couldnt resist and got myself this dress...
i am going to take some pics, however i am having my fat week lol, i got an S, i was able to zip it up myself, but i need to get some exercising done before summer comes or some meaningful holiday lol
i will post some pics in few minutes) i was on a ban, but then i found this deal and couldnt resist, although by the time it arrived i got another 100 dollars charged for taxes hate those duties ...but even with that it was still cheeper than buying it for full price! 
i love detailing on this one...if it wasnt for Laurayuki's picture i would have never knew about that detailing, but thats what sold it for me!!)


----------



## lilmissb

Wow, we had a bit of drama while I went to work!!!

May I just say that we are a bunch of fabulous women who should wear out stunning dresses with pride. I also have to add that every time I wore my ash colourblock out I was the centre of attention. Now I'm not saying this becuase I'm conceited but the honest truth is HL makes you look THAT good that people can't help but stare at you!

YAY *Sammy!* I'm so happy for you. Hopefully they'll be some 39's in stock soon then.


----------



## lilmissb

^^Yay *girl!* Welcome back. It'll look stunning on you but do you realise this will be your 3rd red themed dress? Hehehehehehe


----------



## Lec8504

^ yup.  "Bravo". hehehhe

I just notice that my post had a lot of spelling mistakes..opps..stupid iphone :/

btw I thought all of us agreed to move toward spring/resort 09?!  I see a lot of fall purchases


----------



## lilmissb

Well y'know *lec* how torn I am about the whole thing. I just turned down a 42 in S... I love it but not as much as 39 or my zip front. OMG, what have I done???? Maybe I shouldn't have been so hasty...gah! I've off to bury my head in the sand and never come back to this forum of temptation!!! ush:  Or at least until I know if I'm getting canned or not.


----------



## lilyelloworchid

It's hard to move away from Fall -- there were so many gorgeous dresses and seeing all the modeling pics makes me want MORE!


----------



## gemibebe

*lilyelloworchid*, congrats on your new purchases!  Modeling pics please!

*girlfrommoscow*, haven't seen you for a while.  That dress is gorgeous!  Sure it'll look great on you!

*lilmissb*, don't be too torn.  As soon as you see more SS09 collections, perhaps your issues are solved?  How do you like the zip front dress of SS09 collection?  It comes in several colors.  

BTW, I just posted some new pics in the 09 new arrival thread...


----------



## shockboogie

Just wanted to say that I'm so happy that our HL community has grown! All the ladies here look HOT in their HLs no matter if you're an XXS or an L - everyone looks gorgeous!!!


----------



## MASEML

OMG - I missed a lot today! All this drama! I'll just add in that I think that anyone can and should proudly wear HL. The dresses accentuate a woman's curves - guys love curves. 

lilmissb - I agree with gemibebe - don't be so torn. You'll find a dress from SS09. I promise!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks gemibebe & MASEML! I know I'll find something but I can't let go of 42 and 39....one day maybe I'll magically find one of them when my credit card is back to zero....


----------



## dreamdoll

Wow, all that drama aside, this thread has moved so quickly! Can't wait to see modelling pics of all new purchases!!


----------



## ahleah712

*lilyelloworchid*- congrats on your new purchases...can't wait for modeling pics
*girlfrommoscow*-omg!! I love that dress...It was on bcbg.com for the longest time and when I finally wanted to order, they were sold out Congrats to you though..


----------



## laurayuki

girlfrommoscow said:


> I cannot keep up with this thread, new pics (ladies LOOKING stunning), some drama...and lots of new purchases)
> I couldnt resist and got myself this dress...
> i am going to take some pics, however i am having my fat week lol, i got an S, i was able to zip it up myself, but i need to get some exercising done before summer comes or some meaningful holiday lol
> i will post some pics in few minutes) i was on a ban, but then i found this deal and couldnt resist, although by the time it arrived i got another 100 dollars charged for taxes hate those duties ...but even with that it was still cheeper than buying it for full price!
> i love detailing on this one...if it wasnt for Laurayuki's picture i would have never knew about that detailing, but thats what sold it for me!!)


 

YAY dress twins!!!


----------



## Lec8504

lilmissb said:


> Well y'know *lec* how torn I am about the whole thing. I just turned down a 42 in S... I love it but not as much as 39 or my zip front. OMG, what have I done???? Maybe I shouldn't have been so hasty...gah! I've off to bury my head in the sand and never come back to this forum of temptation!!! ush:  Or at least until I know if I'm getting canned or not.



hehe lilmissb well..you keep on going back and forth regarding the 42...and I say only get it if you REALLY love it.  So try to not think about it anymore and look forward to the new dresses?  I saw a lot of the new dresses in person and I saw this really pretty blue one that I think would look awesome on you.  I'll try to find the pic later 

And stop being pessimistic!  You're not going to get canned!  Just hopefully everything turns around...my sis is in the same situation you are in, they basically told her she has a couple of months and unless they get a new investor then that's it.  Scary times but at least being on this forum can help us take our mind off from all of that stuff for a bit


----------



## lilmissb

^Hehehehehe, thanks for the metaphorical slap in the face. I needed it 

I'm so glad I have my tpf family!!!! 

Blue??? Ooohhhh, love blue....is it resort or spring? See I'm cured already! I won't be getting 42 but if 39 should pop up somewhere.....I might not be accountable for my actions!  Hahahahahaha

I have a wedding coming up in Nov so I'm thinking that will give me a chance to plan which HL I wanna wear to it. Def have to go HL. And CL.


----------



## lvpiggy

gemibebe said:


> *more_CHOOS*, you look super HOT! And it's such a steal at the price you got it!
> 
> *corsie*, you look so sexy and yes, like all other ladies here, I'd love to have a cleavage like that!  However, I understand why you feel a bit uncomfortable and I agree that to some extent, the bust area of the dress seems to rest a bit low. My suggestion would be to shorten the straps as some already did? It'll definitely help to change the look.
> 
> *Lux*, I can't recall seeing any modeling pics in this thread for this dress. However, I think it's the look 8? I post below the model shots. Hope it helps:


 
^^ i tried it on.  it actually looks awesome.  P has pix in his phone which he is delinquent in sending to me  hehehe


----------



## lvpiggy

lilmissb said:


> Def have to go HL. And CL.


 
piggy stamp of approval & support granted! (^(oo)^)v


----------



## lilmissb

^Hahahahahahaha!!!! I still have to decide which dress and which shoes. Might have to get some nudes.....


----------



## lvpiggy

Lec8504 said:


> no not 42...but the hot pink v-neck dress from Resort 09 collection. No more fall dresses for me hehe. The XS was too tight for me waaaa..iono if I should wait until i loose more weight or size down again like i did for the lilac #42..but then i'm scared the top part might become loose. But lilmissb!
> 
> Bay Area girls..who's going to wear what? I know lux called the ash ombre dress...but if ahleah wears the #42, then my only option is my pink basic tank dress..but i haven't gone to the tailor yet..so iono what to do  May are you going to stop by the store? We might meet u at the store later on too then. But I can't carpool with you cuz I'll be at my bf's house over in the Berkely area and carpooling with ahleah....


 
ahhh sorry sorry i know i called like 5 dresses . . . . piggies are really indecisive, i may just drag you all to my apartment to help me pick!    hhaha okei or maybe i'll just make *lux* come over and help me pick, and then i can bum a ride from her to dinner . . . . .


----------



## dreamdoll

lilmissb said:


> ^Hahahahahahaha!!!! I still have to decide which dress and which shoes. Might have to get some nudes.....


 
Nudes will go with everything!! 

*piggy etc*, can't wait to see your pics ladies!!


----------



## lvpiggy

dreamdoll said:


> Nudes will go with everything!!
> 
> *piggy etc*, can't wait to see your pics ladies!!


 
ahahahahaha piggy etc . . . . this made me burst out laughing in my living . . . i'm telling you ladies it's a good thing i don't have a BF or a roomie, they would think i was totally insane!


----------



## dreamdoll

lvpiggy said:


> ahahahahaha piggy etc . . . . this made me burst out laughing in my living . . . i'm telling you ladies it's a good thing i don't have a BF or a roomie, they would think i was totally insane!


 
whoops! sorry about the blunder...i tend to type too fast when I'm at work


----------



## lvpiggy

dreamdoll said:


> whoops! sorry about the blunder...i tend to type too fast when I'm at work


 
how is it a blunder?  i find it hilarious!  piggy etc.  that's how i shall refer to myself from now on, it'll be my version of "me, myself and i"


----------



## dreamdoll

lvpiggy said:


> how is it a blunder? i find it hilarious! piggy etc. that's how i shall refer to myself from now on, it'll be my version of "me, myself and i"


 
apologies, i meant to type piggy, lec, lux and all the other ladies meeting up...but couldn't think at work and ended up typing etc instead of listing down names! hope no offence taken!


----------



## lilflobowl

ladies... i just have to share....

MY NUDE VPs ARE HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilmissb

And??? Pics pls!!!! In the cl thread of course, meetcha over there.


----------



## lilflobowl

^ ahahahha, will do babe!


----------



## dreamdoll

lilflobowl said:


> ladies... i just have to share....
> 
> MY NUDE VPs ARE HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 

Congrats!! I'll zip over to the CL thread to see the pics too!


----------



## laurayuki

ugh stupid one shoulder dress is all sold out in stores.. and ebay prices are @_@ ... not meant to be ...


----------



## lilmissb

Are you S or XS Laura? I could have told you S was nowhere as I asked P two weeks ago and nothing.    Just save for something else. There's a few nice things coming up in spring!


----------



## luxlover

laurayuki said:


> ugh stupid one shoulder dress is all sold out in stores.. and ebay prices are @_@ ... not meant to be ...



really? i tried on the one shoulder at the SF store before leaving for NY... have you emailed Preston and asked him to try to locate one for you?


----------



## laurayuki

lilmissb said:


> Are you S or XS Laura? I could have told you S was nowhere as I asked P two weeks ago and nothing.  Just save for something else. There's a few nice things coming up in spring!


 
XS, so far i'm bleh about the new stuff... i like some of the colors but the cut the same as my other HL dresses. I think when ppl start posting more pictures of the new collection i may feel differently LOL i'm such a sucker with enablers.


----------



## lilmissb

Hehehehehe, I'm the same. I certainly can't wait to lv's black dress! I can't decide which to get it in, turquoise, red/orange or black.


----------



## girlfrommoscow

lilmissb said:


> ^^Yay *girl!* Welcome back. It'll look stunning on you but do you realise this will be your 3rd red themed dress? Hehehehehehe



Omg, i wanted to post the pics yesterday but we had some power failure and i couldnt log in
I have been away for a bit, been busy with work

You are so right!! I just adore RED ) 
Here are the pics, sorry for the mess behind me lol And i dont know why the pic is so huge

But anyways..thats moi


----------



## more_CHOOS

*girlfrommoscow:* you look great!  everytime i see someone wearing that red dress, makes me want it even more.

I just received this today!


----------



## lilmissb

*girl,* you are looking fine!!!

*CHOOS,* love that dress. It's so deceptively simple! It's one that I liked early on too!


----------



## girlfrommoscow

Thank you ) I am just on love with the detailing on the side!!

CHOOS - this dress is so pretty!!! You look great!! What season is this dress from? I like the shapes on it, looks very unique!


----------



## lilyelloworchid

girlfrommoscow and morechoos - you both look STUNNING in those dresses!!!


----------



## dreamdoll

*girlfrommoscow*, you look totally fab in the dress!!

*more_CHOOs* - I can't see your pic at work, but I'm sure you look amazing!!


----------



## Zophie

*girlfrommoscow* and *more_CHOOS*, you both look amazing!  I swear so many HL dresses look better on the ladies on this forum than they do on the models I see selling them.


----------



## Lec8504

girlfromoscow and morechoos..you both look gorgeous!  Both of the dresses are very interesting design-wise


----------



## 4LV

laurayuki said:


> ugh stupid one shoulder dress is all sold out in stores.. and ebay prices are @_@ ... not meant to be ...


 
Intermix store in Atlanta had two XS three weeks ago, maybe give them a call?


----------



## lilflobowl

looking good *girlfrommoscow *& *more_CHOOS*!!!!!


----------



## Megadane

*More-choos* LOVE the dress on you..it's such an interesting block style 
*Girlfrommoscow* the red looks fab. on you!!  Really pretty!


----------



## Shopalicious

Wow.. this thread is going fast.. I was away for a week and I couldnt keep track with all the things thats happening here !! 

Btw.. everyone.. you gals are all looking great in your HL


----------



## javaboo

*more*: I have that dress and love it also! What size do you normally wear? You look fab in it.


----------



## hotstar16

OK so... I know that both of these are a little older styles, but I need honest opinions.  I'm going to the UK in month - where LV's are still a good bit less than they are here.  I'm wondering - to help fund new LV purchases - should I resell either of these or keep?  I'm torn.  I love them both but don't get much use out of them.  TIA


----------



## laurayuki

oh tough.. i like both.. i really like both... but it depends on what other dresses you have.. if you have no metallic dress then def keep the metallic..


----------



## more_CHOOS

Thanks LADIES!!!!

java: I normally wear an XXS-XS.  I find that the the XXS is super tight but manageable and the XS fits great and I can breath.  I would say I feel more comfortable in a XS.  This dress is an XS.  I got it on Gilt a last week for like $328!


----------



## more_CHOOS

hotstar16, i like them both, but i like the first one more (maybe because i have a similar one in black/white--i'm bias!)


----------



## laurayuki

Btw you ladies look fabulous!!!!


----------



## cfellis522

Hotstar, I like them both!  But I like the white/purple one.  What size is it?  You can always sell it to me!    Cara


----------



## cfellis522

So does anyone have a recommendation as to how the Ash Ombre (#11) fits?  I normally wear about a size 2.  Is that an XS or a SM in this dress???  Cara


----------



## girlfrommoscow

*hotstar *thats a tough one - i LOVE both, i love the purple/white more though, its just so rare and hard to find!! Although i am sure it will sell within minutes lol )

Thank you everyone for kind comments!! I wanted to wear it out tonight, but Toronto is hit with crazy cold and freezing wind, so i have to postpone it till warmer days)


----------



## hotstar16

Thanks  The gold is an XS and the purple/white is a S (I think it's a little roomy on me, but I couldnt be picky since it was the only size that popped up on gilt lol).  I'm going to mull it over for the next week or so...  LV or HL... LV or HL... so hard to decide!! 
Also - I normally wouldnt wear the black tights with the gold dress but it was SO COLD on NYE that I couldnt bear to go tights-less!! lol.


----------



## HerveLegerSA

cfellis522 said:


> So does anyone have a recommendation as to how the Ash Ombre (#11) fits?  I normally wear about a size 2.  Is that an XS or a SM in this dress???  Cara


*cfellis522*, size 2 is XS in HL dress.


----------



## lilmissb

Hotstar I love the purple/white one!!!


----------



## dreamdoll

*Holstar* - I'd say keep the purple!! You look amazing in it!!


----------



## MissPR08

hello ladies I am a new addicted HL!! i am in love  
I purchased these dresses over a month ago but was a little shy to posts.









ladies what do you think of this one? honestly. 
I am also torn with what color  shoe to wear with it.. any suggestions?? TIA!!


----------



## corsie

Gorgeous as usual *more_CHOOS*! 

*Hotstar16*, the gold dress looks amazing! Please hang on to it! I don't like the purple/white as much because it looks a little too big. 

You look great *MissPR08*! I would wear nude peep-toe shoes with the 2nd dress if you don't have anything in pink or purple that matches.


----------



## MissPR08

^^ I have do have pink and purple shoes. I was afraid to look to matchy matchy.


----------



## ahleah712

*more_CHOOS* and *girlfrommoscow*- you girls look fabulous....both dresses I really like!!!
*Hotstar*- it is pretty tough to decide because they are both so different....I'd say keep the metallic one and sell the purple/white one to me...hahaha LoL..
*MissPR08*- wow nice body(not in a perverted way)....and love those dresses on you


----------



## dreamdoll

*MissPR08 *- You look fab!! The dress will go great with magenta / pink / black shoes...


----------



## klng

*MissPR08* - Wow, I wish my body looked like yours.  I really like the hot pink dress.  It would look great with silver/platinum or nude shoes.


----------



## MissPR08

*Ahleah712, dreamdoll, Klng*, thanks ladies for the nice comments and suggestions, i really like the idea of the magneta or nude. the dress is so loud that i don't want to draw attention from it.!


----------



## Shopalicious

Miss PR 08: you are rocking your HL


----------



## lilmissb

Wow wee!* MissPR *I wish my bust looked like yours!!! Sorry, I have boob envy   I would even wear turquoise shoes with it to match the middle band. Or nude or pewter.


----------



## Megadane

*Holstar*, I really like them both but the metallic is pretty awesome!!!  I guess it depends on your intended wear, no?  IMHO the purple could be more cas whereas the metallic more formal...tough call indeed
*Morechoos *$328?????  OH, if only I could find it in M for $328 **le sigh**


----------



## Megadane

*MissPR *you look fabulous in your HL!!  I also like the idea of a nude shoe
*Klng *where you at with a comment like that..you look FAB and are le reason d'etre for my last LBD purchase  Don't make me slap you in your cute CL's and pearl choker..JK!JK!


----------



## lilmissb

Meg!!! When are you going to post a going out shot of your one shoulder. I'm so jealous and want to see you wear it out sometime.


----------



## Megadane

^^^oh *lilmissb* it is soooo cold up here in Ontario, as *girlfrommoscow* said earlier!  I think I may debut the shoulder dress on my birthday in May  Too bad we weren't the same size-we could share!


----------



## Zophie

*MissPR08*, they are both gorgeous on you, but the second one, wow, you look sooo hot in it!  I think it's perfect on you.  As far as shoes, I personally might look for a blue that matches, but that's just me.


----------



## dreamdoll

Megadane said:


> *Holstar*, I really like them both but the metallic is pretty awesome!!! I guess it depends on your intended wear, no? IMHO the purple could be more cas whereas the metallic more formal...tough call indeed
> *Morechoos *$328????? OH, if only I could find it in M for $328 **le sigh**


 
*Megadane*, I sent you a PM!


----------



## Zophie

*hotstar16*, they are both so pretty on you, but if you were going to keep one I'd say keep the gold one.  I just love that one!


----------



## lilmissb

^^^^I know, oh well!!!! I just hope you enjoy it heaps.  Can't wait to see your outfit when you wear it. I'm so lucky to live in a climate that doesn't get too cold or hot.


----------



## lvpiggy

MissPR08 said:


> hello ladies I am a new addicted HL!! i am in love
> I purchased these dresses over a month ago but was a little shy to posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ladies what do you think of this one? honestly.
> I am also torn with what color shoe to wear with it.. any suggestions?? TIA!!


 

stunning!!! and welcome to the addiction!  No Herve Leger Anonymous for us, we're all about enabling each other even more 

I think the second dress would look super cute with magenta pigalles


----------



## MissPR08

*shopalicious, lilmissb, magadane, zophie, lvpiggy,* thanks ladies you are good. thanks for your responses. I have narrowed down to two colors the nude or the magneta ones ^^  that LV piggy posted.


----------



## klng

Megadane said:


> *Klng *where you at with a comment like that..you look FAB and are le reason d'etre for my last LBD purchase  Don't make me slap you in your cute CL's and pearl choker..JK!JK!



You're so funny, Meg!   Hehe, I just wish I had bigger boobs.


----------



## gemibebe

*girlfrommoscow* and *miss PR*, you gals look so hot in your HLs!

*Hotstar*, I prefer the silver/purple one as well!  It really stands out!

*more_CHOOS*, I totally love this dress and it's such a steal!  Looks perfect on you! Congrats!!!


----------



## HerveLegerSA

MissPR08 said:


> hello ladies I am a new addicted HL!! i am in love
> I purchased these dresses over a month ago but was a little shy to posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ladies what do you think of this one? honestly.
> I am also torn with what color  shoe to wear with it.. any suggestions?? TIA!!


*MissPR08* you look amazing in HL dresses. Welcome to this addiction.


----------



## MissPR08

gemibebe said:


> *girlfrommoscow* and *miss PR*, you gals look so hot in your HLs!
> 
> *Hotstar*, I prefer the silver/purple one as well!  It really stands out!
> 
> *more_CHOOS*, I totally love this dress and it's such a steal!  Looks perfect on you! Congrats!!!



thank you!!  *gemibebe *


----------



## MissPR08

*HervelegerSA*, thanks!! i am an addict already


----------



## revolve10

MissPR08- amazing figure, HL dresses were made for you...
also, I would get nude colored CLs, you will get so much more wear with them, esp with your future HL purchases!


----------



## HerveLegerSA

*May, Lec, Leah, luxlover, and lvpiggy*.  I had a good time with your girls.  Sorry i was a bit tired last night.  A lot of drama going on at work and personal life too.  Also, a bit aging lah.  i am glad we met.  I appreciate your friendships.  I hope our next hang out will have more TPF ladies to join.  So other bay area tPF ladies, don't hide.  Come out......I won't bite.


----------



## ahleah712

^^^hahahah...I had a lot of fun last night also!!! I was really happy to finally meet you girls/guy...definitely have to do this again...


----------



## lilmissb

Oh I'm so jealous, would love to live in the states... Maybe one day!


----------



## Lec8504

misspr...that blue tube dress...is it from the resort 09 collection?  I think I saw it on the other thread and was interested in it...it looks amazing on you! 

also I had fun meeting everyone!  We should def do it again


----------



## Nycaramel

You ladies look amazing..love both the gold and that purple/white one..Anyone know of any good sales on M/L dresses still on? Im a 36dd or 38e so Im wondering if you know any on sale that would be flattering..I saw some on bcbg but I didnt see any avail in my size that would flatter a busty lady.


----------



## lvpiggy

hello darlings!~  

so you know how P keeps bugging everyone who has the raspberry dress to wear it with the straps separated?

i tried it tonight and it's super cute!  piggy approves (^(oo)^)v


----------



## lvpiggy

^^it's also great if, like me, you tend to get a little fold of skin under your arms when you take pix . . . the strap perfectly hides it!  tehehe


----------



## corsie

Nycaramel said:


> You ladies look amazing..love both the gold and that purple/white one..Anyone know of any good sales on M/L dresses still on? Im a 36dd or 38e so Im wondering if you know any on sale that would be flattering..I saw some on bcbg but I didnt see any avail in my size that would flatter a busty lady.



I am an FF/G cup and I only have the raspberry dress which shows an obscene amount of cleavage. Bras might also be an issue since the NuBra doesn't seem to fit quite right on me. 

I imagine the more covered styles might work better, waiting for recs here too!


----------



## Sammyjoe

More choo , girl from moscow and hotstar you all look great!!
Hotstar personally I love the purple and white on you, if you need to raise cash, you could sell the gold to fund uk LV.


----------



## Sammyjoe

You know preston is on to something LV, with the straps apart it does look really good, but it also looks good with the straps together, it give 2 different type looks.


----------



## MissPR08

revolve10 said:


> MissPR08- amazing figure, HL dresses were made for you...
> also, I would get nude colored CLs, you will get so much more wear with them, esp with your future HL purchases!



thanks!  
I have a pair of nude yoyos that are at the top of my list.


----------



## MissPR08

Lec8504 said:


> misspr...that blue tube dress...is it from the resort 09 collection?  I think I saw it on the other thread and was interested in it...it looks amazing on you!
> 
> also I had fun meeting everyone!  We should def do it again



thanks!! 

I am not sure which collection is from,  i purchased  it at Intermixed almost a month ago. i hope that helps


----------



## MissPR08

lvpiggy said:


> hello darlings!~
> 
> so you know how P keeps bugging everyone who has the raspberry dress to wear it with the straps separated?
> 
> i tried it tonight and it's super cute!  piggy approves (^(oo)^)v



looks amazing on you!.


----------



## may3545

HerveLegerSA said:


> *May, Lec, Leah, luxlover, and lvpiggy*.  I had a good time with your girls.  Sorry i was a bit tired last night.  A lot of drama going on at work and personal life too.  Also, a bit aging lah.  i am glad we met.  I appreciate your friendships.  I hope our next hang out will have more TPF ladies to join.  So other bay area tPF ladies, don't hide.  Come out......I won't bite.



It was fun! We need to do this more often so we can wear our dresses!


----------



## dreamdoll

may3545 said:


> It was fun! We need to do this more often so we can wear our dresses!


 
Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## lilflobowl

i want to see pics of the bay area meetup too!
just posted action shots in the ref thread. pooped!


----------



## dreamdoll

lilflobowl said:


> i want to see pics of the bay area meetup too!
> just posted action shots in the ref thread. pooped!


 
Just popped over there and saw your action pics - you look amazing!!  Love your curls too


----------



## may3545

lilflobowl, we are dress twins!










I went to HL in SF before the meet up and bought the same dress. OMG it's to die for! They had to send it to the tailor to fix some loose stitches and they will overnight it to me this week so it's ready to go for VEGAS this coming weekend woot woot!  

I'll post those pics when I return. I didn't take photos from the meet up but hopefully the other gals will kindly post them!


----------



## caterpillar

I wish I could have gone to the SF meet! I was in SF that day but I already had planned to go to dinner with friends several weeks ago... Hope you ladies + Preston had fun!


----------



## lvpiggy

hello hello!

i have one of the highly anticipated photos! unfortunately faces are 'hearted out' as i didn't want to post anyone's lovely face without their permission, of course! so, looks like it's 'guess the SF HL girl' until they all wake up!!

as an aside:  omg do i really look this little IRL?!?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  no _wonder_ my other friend always calls me pint-sized!  






and one with the famous Preston, who if I'm not mistaken sold every single one of these 4 beautiful HL's to us!  hehe






btw - preston your jacket/sweater combo looks AWESOME, how did i not notice it on friday?!?!  love it!


----------



## gemibebe

Oooooooooh, I  the pictures!!!  You ALL look smoking HOT!  You must be such an outstanding crew!!!

Again so jealous that I don't live in US not to mention the bay area would be so nice to get together and have fun!


----------



## caterpillar

I love the pictures too! Everyone looks SO nice in their dresses.

LVPIGGY you are tiny IRL! So cool I got to meet you!


----------



## Shopalicious

Wow everyone is looking amazing in their dresses, I so wish that I am still in bay area !!


----------



## ahleah712

*lilflobowl*-loving that dress on you..those curls also!!!!
*LVpiggy*-you always find different ways to wear your dresses...you looked awesome in #6 that night, cant wait to see pics of it with cross straps at back..and thanks for posting pics.


----------



## girlfrommoscow

Woooow!! Preston arent you lucky?
I bet everyone was staring at you all! you all looks absolutely GORGEous!!! love it!
ANd *piggy *i am loving the way you wore the raspberry dress! i will try it next time to wear the same way!!


----------



## lvpiggy

caterpillar said:


> I love the pictures too! Everyone looks SO nice in their dresses.
> 
> LVPIGGY you are tiny IRL! So cool I got to meet you!


 
glad i met you too 

btw did you know when i was in the fitting room area, i was just able to see your chanel flap peeking out beyond the curtain, so i was totally wondering (since it was just after my may sighting!) whether you were a tpf'er . . . 

 . . . then as your conversation wrapped up, you started backing out from behind the curtain . . . i saw a decollete appear and immediately thought YUP!  definitely - in the HL store with CLs and a chanel = tpf!!!!  and it was true!


----------



## lilmissb

Hot *May,* seriously hot!!! On Kate Beckinsale it was longer and that's what turned me off it.

You girls look fantastic!!! Hope you had a great night out! I think you did so maybe one day when I come to SF we'll do another night out???


----------



## HerveLegerSA

lvpiggy said:


> glad i met you too
> 
> btw did you know when i was in the fitting room area, i was just able to see your chanel flap peeking out beyond the curtain, so i was totally wondering (since it was just after my may sighting!) whether you were a tpf'er . . .
> 
> . . . then as your conversation wrapped up, you started backing out from behind the curtain . . . i saw a decollete appear and immediately thought YUP!  definitely - in the HL store with CLs and a chanel = tpf!!!!  and it was true!


Now I am very curious about *caterpillar*.  I need to meet her.

*Girlfrommoscow*,  I am very lucky indeed.  Can't decide who i want, how about all 5, haha.

I am pretty sure there is more tPF ladies at the SF Bay Area.  Wai, don't hide.

Actually, the Canadian tPFers should totally make a trip to SF.


----------



## Zophie

Shopalicious said:


> Wow everyone is looking amazing in their dresses, I so wish that I am still in bay area !!


 

hahaha, me too!  I don't think I've ever seen an HL dress on anyone here ever and I don't know where I'm going to even wear it when I get one.  I usually go out in jeans.


----------



## Zophie

MissPR08 said:


> *shopalicious, lilmissb, magadane, zophie, lvpiggy,* thanks ladies you are good. thanks for your responses. I have narrowed down to two colors the nude or the magneta ones ^^ that LV piggy posted.


 those magenta pigalles piggy posted are PERFECT!


----------



## veeleigh

hey ladies--

I normally stick to the Hermes and Bottega Veneta areas of TPF, but crossing-over to clothing I wanted your expert advice. I'm 5'9" and a 36B at the chest, and want to get my first HL dress. Would I be a M or L? I'm regularly a size 8-10, but HL seems to not be as clear about sizing and I'm uncertain about how much these dresses really stretch. I'm ordering online hence the query. TIA!


----------



## MissPR08

Zophie said:


> those magenta pigalles piggy posted are PERFECT!



i agree! they would match perfectly!


----------



## MissPR08

*Lvpiggy *that pic with your friends is amazing. I want that purple dress so badly now ... I was at my local intermix earlier today in search for a new HL dress and they had nothing. I was sad.


----------



## luxlover

More photos from our SF meetup 

These pictures are from our dinner at La Mar:










LVPiggy & I at Suite 181 after dinner:


----------



## Vendrazi

(Now if I'm ever at a party where I see women with HL dresses on, I'll expect them to be wearing stars or butterflies over their faces...)


----------



## x joie

Oh you ladies look lovely!!!!!!! Oh my, P is such a lucky guy! 

On a random note, how is Suite 181? My friend may have her bday there.. she's heard some god-awful things about it but it would be great to have another opinion! And more importantly, can I wear my CLs & HL there? 

Oh and ps-- would you recommend La Mar? I see it's peruvian food (courtesy of yelp )... Thumbs up? Down?


----------



## luxlover

x joie said:


> Oh you ladies look lovely!!!!!!! Oh my, P is such a lucky guy!
> 
> On a random note, how is Suite 181? My friend may have her bday there.. she's heard some god-awful things about it but it would be great to have another opinion! And more importantly, can I wear my CLs & HL there?
> 
> Oh and ps-- would you recommend La Mar? I see it's peruvian food (courtesy of yelp )... Thumbs up? Down?



The food at La Mar was great! super yummy, you should definitely try it out. We're probably going to plan another HL meetup sometime soon. You have to come out and join us.

DO NOT go to Suite 181. The crowd there is very .....


----------



## x joie

luxlover said:


> The food at La Mar was great! super yummy, you should definitely try it out. We're probably going to plan another HL meetup sometime soon. You have to come out and join us.
> 
> DO NOT go to Suite 181. The crowd there is very .....



Oh, another restaurant to try! Super excited-- thanks for the rec! And the next meet-up should be an excellent incentive to buy #10 from the resort collection.  In stores yet, Preston?? 

Oy, just as I had suspected... Suite 181 has gotten a lot of ! I thought if you & lvpiggy had gone, maybe the new renovation had really helped change the spot! Well, better to know now!


----------



## lilflobowl

Thanks J, may & ahleah!

Lilmissb, that's me...!!! May ported my pics over from the ref thread!!! (I would add a laughing emoticon but I can't from my phone!!)


----------



## more_CHOOS

Wow are you ladies look really HOT!!!!  Wish I could have made the meet but I'm in Texas =(  Maybe one of these days when I go visit my sister in SF..


----------



## glitterglo

You SF girls look fabulous!   Totally jealous you have other HL-lovers to hang out with!  Any of you girls in NC by any chance??


----------



## Lec8504

luxlover said:


> The food at La Mar was great! super yummy, you should definitely try it out. We're probably going to plan another HL meetup sometime soon. You have to come out and join us.
> 
> DO NOT go to Suite 181. The crowd there is very .....



hahha affirmative on both of the reviews 

Joie you're from the bay too?  You should come the next time we have our meet!  

Oh and if anyone was wondering....the lilac dress = me....purple dress = ahleah....ash ombre = lux.....black dress = may


----------



## HerveLegerSA

x joie said:


> Oh, another restaurant to try! Super excited-- thanks for the rec! And the next meet-up should be an excellent incentive to buy #10 from the resort collection.  In stores yet, Preston??
> 
> Oy, just as I had suspected... Suite 181 has gotten a lot of ! I thought if you & lvpiggy had gone, maybe the new renovation had really helped change the spot! Well, better to know now!


*x joie*, You have not told me who you are.  I cannot sleep tonight ar.  

NO suite 181, PLEASE.  Hey luxlover can you please email me the pictures......


----------



## dreamdoll

wow ladies!!! all of you look gorgeous!!

*May* - can't wait to see your pics in the teal!!


----------



## Cates

^^wow!!  Nice pictures, you ladies look stunning in your HL's!


----------



## lvpiggy

Vendrazi said:


> (Now if I'm ever at a party where I see women with HL dresses on, I'll expect them to be wearing stars or butterflies over their faces...)


----------



## lvpiggy

x joie said:


> Oh you ladies look lovely!!!!!!! Oh my, P is such a lucky guy!
> 
> On a random note, how is Suite 181? My friend may have her bday there.. she's heard some god-awful things about it but it would be great to have another opinion! And more importantly, can I wear my CLs & HL there?
> 
> Oh and ps-- would you recommend La Mar? I see it's peruvian food (courtesy of yelp )... Thumbs up? Down?


 
hehe agreed on 181 - i was hoping it would be ok b/c they changed the promoter & such, but it ended up being sort of a mix where it was like 50% the old ghetto/scary crowd and then 50% normal ppl who usually go to the new promoter's party.  If your friend is looking for a nice venue, you might want to suggest Vessel for Fridays?  My friend's bf is a part owner of that place, I'm a big fan!  tell here to ask for one of the tables by the tree, those are the best ones (^(oo)^)v  let me know if you need a contact!


----------



## laurayuki

oh u guy look so hot!! piggy the lbd is def TDF!


----------



## ahleah712

MissPR08 said:


> *Lvpiggy *that pic with your friends is amazing. I want that purple dress so badly now ... I was at my local intermix earlier today in search for a new HL dress and they had nothing. I was sad.



Hahaha....That's me in that dress!!!! you should totally get it!!! I love it...only thing is it was so short....I had to keep pulling the dress down everytime I made a move...


----------



## ahleah712

*Luxlover* and *LVpiggy*- Thanks for posting pics....can you guys email them to me?

I agree with *Preston*,*LEC*, and everyone else...all you SF ladies need to join us next time....and all others from out of town...let us know when you girls are in the area...we (or *Luxlover*, because she did a great job this time) can organize a meet up


----------



## caterpillar

haha at lvpiggy's story of recognizing the chanel + cl combination!

Preston, for some reason I keep on missing you ): I don't live in the city so unfortunately I can't come all the time! It takes me a good hour during traffic times to get there.


----------



## may3545

ahleah712 said:


> *Luxlover* and *LVpiggy*- Thanks for posting pics....can you guys email them to me?
> 
> I agree with *Preston*,*LEC*, and everyone else...all you SF ladies need to join us next time....and all others from out of town...let us know when you girls are in the area...we (or *Luxlover*, because she did a great job this time) can organize a meet up



Yup, the more meetups the merrier! I love any chance to wear my HLs =P


----------



## lilmissb

*lilflo,* that's you??? You're hot stuff!!!  Love the curls too.


----------



## lilflobowl

Lilmissb, yes yes, it's me!! Thank you thank you!! This is the one dress that solicited more than a one-worded "nice" comment from the bf! At least his eyes opened bigger!

May, hooray to enablement!! Quick quick I want to see pics!!


----------



## luxlover

may3545 said:


> lilflobowl, we are dress twins!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went to HL in SF before the meet up and bought the same dress. OMG it's to die for! They had to send it to the tailor to fix some loose stitches and they will overnight it to me this week so it's ready to go for VEGAS this coming weekend woot woot!
> 
> I'll post those pics when I return. I didn't take photos from the meet up but hopefully the other gals will kindly post them!



Lilflobowl, you look gorgeous in this dress!! you have an amazing body! I tried this dress on in stores and it just wouldnt work for me. Looks amazing on you though.


----------



## Lec8504

lilflobowl said:


> Lilmissb, yes yes, it's me!! Thank you thank you!! This is the one dress that solicited more than a one-worded "nice" comment from the bf! At least his eyes opened bigger!
> 
> May, hooray to enablement!! Quick quick I want to see pics!!



whoa lilflo!  Seriously you look awesome in that dress...I know I say awesome a lot but you look really amazing!  I'm so jealous, I tried on that dress and it just didn't work for me, but darn it..now that I see it on you I want to try it again lol


----------



## may3545

lilflobowl said:


> Lilmissb, yes yes, it's me!! Thank you thank you!! This is the one dress that solicited more than a one-worded "nice" comment from the bf! At least his eyes opened bigger!
> 
> May, hooray to enablement!! Quick quick I want to see pics!!



I'll post when I get it in the mail and wearing it in Vegas woohoo! But lilflobowl, you are AMAZING in that dress... I won't even compare


----------



## lilflobowl

Ah!! You girls are too kind in your compliments but thank you! I'm glad that my $ was well-spent!
May, I'm sure you'll look gorgeous in the dress... Now's not the time to be shy!
Lux, I still  wish I had your teeny tiny waist!


----------



## lvpiggy

lilflobowl said:


> Lilmissb, yes yes, it's me!! Thank you thank you!! This is the one dress that solicited more than a one-worded "nice" comment from the bf! _At least his eyes opened bigger!_


----------



## MissPR08

ahleah712 said:


> Hahaha....That's me in that dress!!!! you should totally get it!!! I love it...only thing is it was so short....I had to keep pulling the dress down everytime I made a move...



it looks great on you. I love the color. 
i understand well! when i wore my strapless blue dress last week to dinner i couldn't go up steps fast enough in the restaurant.  and i had trouble sitting ush:


----------



## lilmissb

lilflobowl said:


> Lilmissb, yes yes, it's me!! Thank you thank you!! This is the one dress that solicited more than a one-worded "nice" comment from the bf! At least his eyes opened bigger!
> 
> May, hooray to enablement!! Quick quick I want to see pics!!



Hehehehe!!! That's what HL is for darling!!!   If the boy likes it then all is good. I can't wait for my next HL whenever that will be. Maybe next month? Or this month if I get a nice bonus....ush:


----------



## lilmissb

MissPR08 said:


> it looks great on you. I love the color.
> i understand well! when i wore my strapless blue dress last week to dinner i couldn't go up steps fast enough in the restaurant.  and i had trouble sitting ush:



As long as you looked fab! And you did. Mission accomplished!!!! 

Trust me, boys love it. I have to say my bf had his hands all over me when I wore the HL/CL killer combo out!!!


----------



## MissPR08

^^^^i agree!


----------



## dreamdoll

lilmissb said:


> As long as you looked fab! And you did. Mission accomplished!!!!
> 
> Trust me, boys love it. I have to say my bf had his hands all over me when I wore the HL/CL killer combo out!!!


 
Very true


----------



## lilflobowl

Field report! I'm at another wedding now & my strapless ombre keeps slipping!!! Augh!!!!


----------



## dreamdoll

lilflobowl said:


> Field report! I'm at another wedding now & my strapless ombre keeps slipping!!! Augh!!!!


 
Oh dear maybe you should get straps too!


----------



## luxlover

the bay area girls and I are planning another meetup. we're planning a trip to Napa, if anyone else wants to go, let us know.


----------



## gemibebe

*lilflobowl*, sorry to hear that!  That's why I've ordered to add straps to my ombre dress!  Hope all works out fine in the end!


----------



## gemibebe

BTW, there's no new purchases from the bay area gathering?


----------



## Lec8504

gemibebe said:


> BTW, there's no new purchases from the bay area gathering?



nope we didn't get a chance to stop by the store, hahah all of us were pretty late cause of traffic....but i think lvpiggy and may did stop by the store.


----------



## ahleah712

Yes!!!! the more the merrier!!! we need to meet you HL girls...



luxlover said:


> the bay area girls and I are planning another meetup. we're planning a trip to Napa, if anyone else wants to go, let us know.


----------



## lilmissb

*lilflo!* That's why I ended up selling my strapless cos it was just undignified to keep tugging it up!


----------



## arnott

lilflobowl said:


> Field report! I'm at another wedding now & my strapless ombre keeps slipping!!! Augh!!!!


----------



## Cates

luxlover said:


> the bay area girls and I are planning another meetup. we're planning a trip to Napa, if anyone else wants to go, let us know.



Lucky ladies that live on the west coast!!  HL & wine tasting...Does it get any better?!  :okay:


----------



## klng

got a new dress.  I posted a less blurry photo in the reference thread, but that one is huge.


----------



## Zophie

it's really pretty on you, klng.  I love the color!


----------



## klng

Thanks Zophie


----------



## MissPR08

*KLNG* looks great on you!


----------



## lilflobowl

kIng, you look smashing!

Sigh, quite sad abt the slippage.. Plus the lil straps for the hanger kept coming out. Grrrrrrrrr.. But the bright side of all of this was that I got the perverted look from bf. Hahahahahahahaha!!!!!!


----------



## may3545

klng said:


> got a new dress.  I posted a less blurry photo in the reference thread, but that one is huge.



Just stunning!


----------



## inverved

Sorry if this is old news but Saks has a dress on sale at the moment:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1236045010311&ev19=1:10


----------



## Megadane

*KIng *beautiful dress the color is lovely on you!  I just got the LBD you inspired .  I really have to actually GO somewhere in my HL's so my darling boyfriend can see them and also take some pics!
I came across this one on the bay for a steal but it was a small and I doubted it would fit-plus I was havin' a tubby day (we all have 'em) but it fits ok.  
Sorry for the blurry Iphone pics!
Oh..I wish I could meet up you girls in San Fran, it would be so much fun  You all are so stunning-I can imagine the jaws of the boys at the wine tasting..there will be glasses dropping everywhere!


----------



## lilflobowl

Meg, you look awesome!!!!


----------



## lilmissb

*k1ng* you are such a little style queen aren't you? HOT!

*lilflo,* hehehehehe about the lok from the bf! Good stuff 

*Meg *you look fantastic in that dress! I have a feeling you'll wear that one a lot!


----------



## may3545

Megadene you look amazing in that LBD!


----------



## more_CHOOS

klng: when i first saw this dress, i though the thing in the middle looks wierd, but seeing it on you and lux, has changed my mind...gorgeous!

megadane: you look fabulous as always!!!


----------



## Megadane

*lilmissb, lilflobowl, morechoos and may*  thanks for your kind words 

I just love the pics of everyone at the HL get together!!  Smokin' ladies


----------



## klng

*Zophie, MissPR08, lilflobowl, May, Meg, lilmissB, more_CHOOS, and Shopalicious:* thanks, ladies!  

*Meg:*  You look hot!  The dress looks gorgeous on you.  You don't necessarily have to go out to wear your HLs.  I wore my HL LBD for the first time at a romantic candlelit dinner inside my apt on the day before Valentine's Day.  My boyfriend loved it.  I would also wear the HLs to dinner, museums, art gallery openings (generally free to the public), birthday parties, and cocktail parties (I do a lot of networking).

I also love the pictures from the San Francisco HL dinner.  You girls were stunning!


----------



## Shopalicious

*klng, Meg* : You girls look amamzing .. !


----------



## ahleah712

*Klng* and *Mega*- you both look gorgeous in your dresses...


----------



## ahleah712

So who else is joining us?  C'mon girls!!!




luxlover said:


> the bay area girls and I are planning another meetup. we're planning a trip to Napa, if anyone else wants to go, let us know.


----------



## Lec8504

meg and king....gorgeous as always


----------



## HerveLegerSA

klng said:


> got a new dress.  I posted a less blurry photo in the reference thread, but that one is huge.


*klng*, you look amazing in that dress.  Totally HOT.


----------



## caterpillar

^^ I agree! Love the shoes too!

Question: It seems to be common knowledge that bandage dresses must fit tight enough to the point where it's a task to get on... but how do you know if the dress is too tight? or too small? or that you're supposed to go up a size?


----------



## lilmissb

*k1ng,* this might be way too personal and you don't have to answer, what is you bust size? I'm trying to determine whether or not someone like me whose a B cup would look ok in that neck dress. I love #40 which is the titanium version of the dress you're wearing.


----------



## lilmissb

caterpillar said:


> ^^ I agree! Love the shoes too!
> 
> Question: It seems to be common knowledge that bandage dresses must fit tight enough to the point where it's a task to get on... but how do you know if the dress is too tight? or too small? or that you're supposed to go up a size?



If you can't actually get the zipper done up then I guess it's too small???


----------



## lilmissb

Oh yeah, anyone in Australia getting any HL soon? Wanna hang out with me if you're in Sydney??


----------



## HerveLegerSA

caterpillar said:


> ^^ I agree! Love the shoes too!
> 
> Question: It seems to be common knowledge that bandage dresses must fit tight enough to the point where it's a task to get on... but how do you know if the dress is too tight? or too small? or that you're supposed to go up a size?


when u cannot breath then the dress is too tight.......haha.


----------



## lvpiggy

caterpillar said:


> ^^ I agree! Love the shoes too!
> 
> Question: It seems to be common knowledge that bandage dresses must fit tight enough to the point where it's a task to get on... but how do you know if the dress is too tight? or too small? or that you're supposed to go up a size?


 
the dress is too tight or too small when the piggy method doesn't work! (^(oo)^) >>> see sig


----------



## can008

lilmissb said:


> Oh yeah, anyone in Australia getting any HL soon? Wanna hang out with me if you're in Sydney??


I am in Melbourne, but if I go to Sydney, I'll let you know. =)


----------



## dreamdoll

*Meg* - you look amazing!!!


----------



## arireyes

Klng and Megadane , you both look great!!!


----------



## klng

*Ahleah, Lec, Preston, caterpillar, and arireyes:*  Thanks! 

*Lilmissb:* I'm an A cup, but I am wearing a Nubra with the green dress.  My boyfriend asked me if I got a boob job when he saw me in the dress.  Haha.  I normally look flat with no cleavage.


----------



## gemibebe

*kIng*, you look so HOT in that dress!  Honestly when I first saw the dress on the HL site, I didn't pay attention as green is normally not my color and I always go for brighter colors.  However, seeing Lux and you in this dress have really changed my mind.  The dress is really gorgeous and totally elegant!

*Meg*, you look amazing in that LBD!  It's so classy!


----------



## lilmissb

can008 said:


> I am in Melbourne, but if I go to Sydney, I'll let you know. =)



YEAH! Party time. And if I'm in Melbourne I'll let you know!!!


----------



## lilmissb

klng said:


> *Lilmissb:* I'm an A cup, but I am wearing a Nubra with the green dress.  My boyfriend asked me if I got a boob job when he saw me in the dress.  Haha.  I normally look flat with no cleavage.



Really? You look like a C cup there! Okie dokie, then it would look ok if I get that dress.... Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## tresjoliex

may3545 said:


> lilflobowl, we are dress twins!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went to HL in SF before the meet up and bought the same dress. OMG it's to die for! They had to send it to the tailor to fix some loose stitches and they will overnight it to me this week so it's ready to go for VEGAS this coming weekend woot woot!
> 
> I'll post those pics when I return. I didn't take photos from the meet up but hopefully the other gals will kindly post them!



I love the dress. Which one is this? Did you shorten it?


----------



## klng

lilmissb said:


> Really? You look like a C cup there! Okie dokie, then it would look ok if I get that dress.... Thanks for letting me know!



Haha, thanks.  I am definitely an A cup.  Without the Nubra, the dress made me look like a B cup from the frontal view, but flat-chested from the side view.  So I definitely needed the Nubra to make my boobs look normal from the side.

*lilmissB:* I am sure you would look great in this style!


----------



## lilmissb

Awww thanks* k1ng!*


----------



## luxlover

klng said:


> *Ahleah, Lec, Preston, caterpillar, and arireyes:*  Thanks!
> 
> *Lilmissb:* I'm an A cup, but I am wearing a Nubra with the green dress.  My boyfriend asked me if I got a boob job when he saw me in the dress.  Haha.  I normally look flat with no cleavage.



hahhaaa this is why i love love the green dress. I'm a B cup and in that dress, I look HUGE hahaha.


----------



## laurayuki

^ lux ur cheast do look huge in that dress ~~~~ HHAAAHA in a good way


----------



## Zophie

klng said:


> *Ahleah, Lec, Preston, caterpillar, and arireyes:* Thanks!
> 
> *Lilmissb:* I'm an A cup, but I am wearing a Nubra with the green dress. My boyfriend asked me if I got a boob job when he saw me in the dress. Haha. I normally look flat with no cleavage.


 

wow, I was actually wondering if you had a boob job when I saw the picture.  I have had a boob job so I'm getting maybe that dress might not work out too well for me.  Might push them right out of the top of the dress!


----------



## lilmissb

^You never know if you never try it!!!


----------



## dreamdoll

*KIng* - You look really fab in the dress!! I agree, really gives the bust a boost!!


----------



## lalalara

You are so tiny!!! 

I love this dress by the way!!


lvpiggy said:


> hello hello!
> 
> i have one of the highly anticipated photos! unfortunately faces are 'hearted out' as i didn't want to post anyone's lovely face without their permission, of course! so, looks like it's 'guess the SF HL girl' until they all wake up!!
> 
> as an aside:  omg do i really look this little IRL?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no _wonder_ my other friend always calls me pint-sized!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one with the famous Preston, who if I'm not mistaken sold every single one of these 4 beautiful HL's to us!  hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw - preston your jacket/sweater combo looks AWESOME, how did i not notice it on friday?!?!  love it!


----------



## lvpiggy

lilmissb said:


> Really? You look like a C cup there! Okie dokie, then it would look ok if I get that dress.... Thanks for letting me know!


 
nubra works wonders, didn't you know lilmissb?  hahaha do you think piggy's twins look like that IRL?!?  ha!  in piggy's dreams only


----------



## lvpiggy

lalalara said:


> You are so tiny!!!
> 
> I love this dress by the way!!


 
thanks!! i do too!!  my absolute fave so far . . . haha seems like every season i buy a dress which is my favourite until the next season comes along!!  

oh, and to continue along the theme of the last few pages of postings, piggy would like to point out that the mysterious stranger's boobs seem to have come for a visit again, it does make me wonder where mine keep going . . . .   they've nearly used up their vacation days for the year, perhaps they're planning to take a leave or something!


----------



## luxlover

lvpiggy said:


> thanks!! i do too!!  my absolute fave so far . . . haha seems like every season i buy a dress which is my favourite until the next season comes along!!
> 
> oh, and to continue along the theme of the last few pages of postings, piggy would like to point out that the mysterious stranger's boobs seem to have come for a visit again, it does make me wonder where mine keep going . . . .   they've nearly used up their vacation days for the year, perhaps they're planning to take a leave or something!



 haha you totally crack me up. i was just commenting to you on Friday about how the new LBD makes your chest look awesome.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thank you so much Preston You have the patience of a saint and have been wonderful!!! I love it!! Please excuse my appearence, I quickly put it on and I didnt bother doing up the back properly or taking my socks off!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Klng, you look fab!!


----------



## luxlover

Sammyjoe, you look great in the picture! are you a bay area girl too?


----------



## melzy

Gorgeous! You all look stunning!!

*luxlover*, What CLs are you wearing with this dress? I can see a tiny glimpse of them from the post below this one.



lvpiggy said:


> hello hello!
> 
> i have one of the highly anticipated photos! unfortunately faces are 'hearted out' as i didn't want to post anyone's lovely face without their permission, of course! so, looks like it's 'guess the SF HL girl' until they all wake up!!


----------



## lilmissb

*Piggy's* twins are doing just fine on their own!!!! 

*Sammy* you look stunning! Love that dress on you. Thought you were getting the multi coloured v back one.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks Lilmissb, it was fall  dress 16 I really wanted. I am glad Preston got it.


----------



## girlfrommoscow

*K1ing - *I always wondered about the beading on the dress, thought it makes it bulky - but looking at the pictures and it looks stunning


----------



## laurayuki

Sammyjoe you look fabulous!


----------



## more_CHOOS

Sammyjoe, you look awesome in that dress!


----------



## HerveLegerSA

Sammyjoe said:


> Thank you so much Preston You have the patience of a saint and have been wonderful!!! I love it!! Please excuse my appearence, I quickly put it on and I didnt bother doing up the back properly or taking my socks off!!


WOW, *SAM *you look stunning.  I did not know you have such a good asset.  Now I know which style of HL dress.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks Luxlover, I wish I was a bay area girl, you all have the best times in your pics!!!! I live in London UK!!
Thanks Laurayuki and more choos!!
Thanks to you Preston!!! You are amazing!!! Ladies, trust me, contact Preston for your HL!!!!


----------



## Lec8504

you look fab sammy!

i think it's time for another dress for me....what is a good wedding dress girls?   After I saw flo model the teal one-shoulder dress...it's a really nice dress for a wedding!  Iono if it's for me though since when I tried it..i didn't love it, but it was also really long on me.  I have weddings to go to later on and my sis wedding next year too.....


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks Lec!


----------



## nadz

ladies could i have some help!

just wondering if this particular cut of HL would suit someone with a large bust? An Australian size DD.. measurements roughly 33.5, 28, 33.5 in inches. Ive noticed some spillage/squashing issues reported here! thanks!

http://images.nymag.com/images/2/daily/fashion/08/08/08_herve_lg.jpg

p.s. i'd probably get a size small and have it altered in around the waist!


----------



## HerveLegerSA

nadz said:


> ladies could i have some help!
> 
> just wondering if this particular cut of HL would suit someone with a large bust? An Australian size DD.. measurements roughly 33.5, 28, 33.5 in inches. Ive noticed some spillage/squashing issues reported here! thanks!
> 
> http://images.nymag.com/images/2/daily/fashion/08/08/08_herve_lg.jpg
> 
> p.s. i'd probably get a size small and have it altered in around the waist!


*nadz*, welcome to the forum.  You are definitely a S in HL dress.  I am pretty sure you will look amazing in HL dress........


----------



## nadz

Aww thank you so much! I have been lurking around for a while hehe  you girls just have such impecable style! Can't wait till I get my HL!


----------



## MissPR08

Sammyjoe said:


> Thank you so much Preston You have the patience of a saint and have been wonderful!!! I love it!! Please excuse my appearence, I quickly put it on and I didnt bother doing up the back properly or taking my socks off!!



love love your dress, you look fab!


----------



## MASEML

Sammy - you love stunning in that dress! I think that is your first modeling pic?! Keep more coming!


----------



## lilflobowl

Lec, if your only concern abt the teal was that it's too long why don't you consider getting it altered?
I have to be honest, this isn't a dress for everyone though!


----------



## ahleah712

*Sammyjoe*- I think the girls here have said enough, but I must say you look fab!!!!  Too bad you're not a bay area girl....would love to hang out...hehehee


----------



## Lec8504

lilflobowl said:


> Lec, if your only concern abt the teal was that it's too long why don't you consider getting it altered?
> I have to be honest, this isn't a dress for everyone though!



yup that's the only thing...i don't think it's really "me".  I need something more formal and covered up for weddings, but the bad thing is that i tend to be more drawn to the ermm more boob-y HL dresses HAHAH


----------



## arireyes

Sammyjoe that dress is gorgeous on you.


----------



## HerveLegerSA

After hanging out at this Forum for sometimes, I think i know which style of HL dress fits who.  

Lec -- definitely short and sexy.
Luxlover - definitely short and sexy
May -- definitely particular and sophisticated
Leah - definitely short and sexy.
lvpiggy -- definitely dark color, not too short, and not too showy.
Shopalicious -- definitely short and sexy, at the same she is a very confused being.
javaboo -- definitely short and sexy.
Sammyjoe -- definitely sophisticated and covered.
Arireyes -- definitely short and sexy.
Canny -- definitely short and sexy
lilmissb -- definitely short and sexy, and yes, she is very confused.
klng -- definitely a sexy green girl
Megan -- definitely sexy, not too short, and sophisticated.
Gemibebe -- still looking for the dream rose red dress
lilflobowl -- definitely particular, sophisticated and sexy.

Correct me if i am wrong.........


----------



## may3545

Hahaha nice! Preston, u are getting to know us so well based on our purchases, crazy emails and calls early in the mornings


----------



## lilmissb

Preston you have me pegged!!!! Doh! ush: Shop and I must stick together


----------



## klng

HerveLegerSA said:


> After hanging out at this Forum for sometimes, I think i know which style of HL dress fits who.



*Preston:* You are very observant!  haha.  Thanks for putting up with all my emails and crazy phone calls.


----------



## dreamdoll

*Sammyjoe* - you look fab in the dress!!!!

Oh, Preston, how come I'm not on your list...


----------



## klng

^^^ I agree.  *Sammyjoe:*  You look very sophisticated!


----------



## HerveLegerSA

dreamdoll said:


> *Sammyjoe* - you look fab in the dress!!!!
> 
> Oh, Preston, how come I'm not on your list...


Dreamdoll, I need to get to know u more ler.  You know what to do lah.  By the way, you are definitely an intense being......haha.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks so much Arireyes, Klng, dreamdoll, misspr08, maseml and ahleah712 -  I wish I lived in the US every day!! You are all so nice!! I was a bit worried about posting my dress, but after seeing all of your posts and pictures, I thought in for a penny, in for a pound!!Thanks LVpiggy for starting this thread in the first place!!

Thanks Preston:urock:, you have my dress desires perfect!!!
I got a few pms about contacting an official HL rep, Preston is the head SA at HL,  Prestons direct email address is - Preston Doh preston@luciomontana.com
Do send him an email and he will be able to source HL as well as provide great advice!!


----------



## *qp*

*lilflobowl , dreamdoll  *After crazy weeks of travelling I'm finally in Singapore now. I stay in Holland road area. We should arrange meet up


----------



## lilflobowl

Qp, for sure!! I'll PM you my number!


----------



## can008

lilmissb said:


> YEAH! Party time. And if I'm in Melbourne I'll let you know!!!



deal!


----------



## dreamdoll

*qp* said:


> *lilflobowl , dreamdoll *After crazy weeks of travelling I'm finally in Singapore now. I stay in Holland road area. We should arrange meet up


 
Sure! Let's arrange


----------



## Megadane

Sammyjoe you look great!!!  Thanks for posting your pic-it will be easier now with each purchase
LOL Preston..you have your hands full with us TPF girls don't you!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks Megadane!!


----------



## arireyes

Nice Preston!  I'm on a ban, just for a little while.  But it's because I wanted one of these for track.  Dh is picking her up now.
images.cars.com/main/DMI/12671/I400210.jpg?t=tr/w:310/h:232/m:FitPad/b:dddddd


----------



## Shopalicious

HerveLegerSA said:


> After hanging out at this Forum for sometimes, I think i know which style of HL dress fits who.
> 
> Lec -- definitely short and sexy.
> Luxlover - definitely short and sexy
> May -- definitely particular and sophisticated
> Leah - definitely short and sexy.
> lvpiggy -- definitely dark color, not too short, and not too showy.
> Shopalicious -- definitely short and sexy, at the same she is a very confused being.
> javaboo -- definitely short and sexy.
> Sammyjoe -- definitely sophisticated and covered.
> Arireyes -- definitely short and sexy.
> Canny -- definitely short and sexy
> lilmissb -- definitely short and sexy, and yes, she is very confused.
> klng -- definitely a sexy green girl
> Megan -- definitely sexy, not too short, and sophisticated.
> Gemibebe -- still looking for the dream rose red dress
> lilflobowl -- definitely particular, sophisticated and sexy.
> 
> Correct me if i am wrong.........




Haaa.. Preston, you are right .. I am a really confused being ..   I am really open to new styles  I love something sophisticated yet sexy as well but short and sexy sounds nice too.... em..  what to do 
HAAAA


----------



## luxlover

HerveLegerSA said:


> After hanging out at this Forum for sometimes, I think i know which style of HL dress fits who.
> 
> Lec -- definitely short and sexy.
> Luxlover - definitely short and sexy
> May -- definitely particular and sophisticated
> Leah - definitely short and sexy.
> lvpiggy -- definitely dark color, not too short, and not too showy.
> Shopalicious -- definitely short and sexy, at the same she is a very confused being.
> javaboo -- definitely short and sexy.
> Sammyjoe -- definitely sophisticated and covered.
> Arireyes -- definitely short and sexy.
> Canny -- definitely short and sexy
> lilmissb -- definitely short and sexy, and yes, she is very confused.
> klng -- definitely a sexy green girl
> Megan -- definitely sexy, not too short, and sophisticated.
> Gemibebe -- still looking for the dream rose red dress
> lilflobowl -- definitely particular, sophisticated and sexy.
> 
> Correct me if i am wrong.........



haha Preston, have I bought anything short from you?! I've actually turned down dresses because they were too short... (green one shoulder).


----------



## HerveLegerSA

*Luxlove*r, you might be right.  But u know what, deep down your heart, you want to be sexy and showy............haha

*qp*, you are missing in action.  Where have u been?

*arireyes*, you are making me wait too long.  Remove the ban.


----------



## ahleah712

Ooooo...more HL meet ups....maybe wwe should start a new thread for HL meet ups and we can post all the pics there...what you girls think?




*qp* said:


> *lilflobowl , dreamdoll  *After crazy weeks of travelling I'm finally in Singapore now. I stay in Holland road area. We should arrange meet up


----------



## lilmissb

^That could be fun. Also need to get that advertisement thread going. I wonder if there's one for CL yet...


----------



## ahleah712

^^what advertisement thread?


----------



## arireyes

Sorry Preston.  I bought a track car!  I tried to post it up earlier, just got it today.
images.cars.com/main/DMI/16792/N4074.jpg?t=tr/w:310/h:232/m:FitPad/b:dddddd


----------



## arireyes

I cant seem to get things right today.


----------



## Lec8504

arireyes: omg a track car!  you drive?  How fun!  what kind is it?

preston: "showy" hahah..thats me lol jk...maybe 

I do want to be sophisticated and everything but so far nothing like that really grabs my attention...yet..

I think piggy likes to be "showy" sometimes too...or maybe she can't help it with the "twins" haha

cant wait for the singapore meet pics!


----------



## arireyes

It's an 08 350z.  Here it is, had to drive 3 hrs because I had to have this color.  I loooove to drive.


----------



## pisdapisda79

arireyes, very hot car, congrats


----------



## Zophie

I don't have time to post pics right now, but I just got my first HL dress and was so excited I had to try it on before I get to work on what I need to do.  Sadly, the bandage thingies make me look like the stay puft marshmellow man.  I don't think I'm going to keep it.  Each band sort of cuts in and makes me get little rolls all around.  I weigh slightly over 100 lbs so I don't think I should be too big to wear the thing.  Ugh.  I'll post pics later, but I really am annoyed.  They never seem to look like that on anyone else who posts pics.  And I guess I could wear it with Spanx, but I didn't buy a $950 dress to have to wear it with Spanx.


----------



## Lec8504

^ please post pics Zophie..also what size did you get?

the rolls around...that happened to me when I first tried on my ash ombre dress...but then I was in between sizes at that time (probably still somewhat am lol)...but the last time that I tried it on again...i dont have the rolls thing anymore since I lost a bit of weight.  


arireyes, love the Z!  I was thinking about getting that since I wanted a "safe" (since when I test drove it, it felt like a tank, which i loved!) sports car, but then I needed more rooms for my dogs so I bought the SUV hehe.  But I love the color on yours though


----------



## dreamdoll

*arireyes*, ooh the fairlady is stunning!!! And red is wow  Good sturdy drive with an amazing Bose system too!

*Zophie* - congrats on your first HL! Please post pics!




arireyes said:


> It's an 08 350z. Here it is, had to drive 3 hrs because I had to have this color. I loooove to drive.


----------



## lilmissb

*ahleah,* I suggested we make a advertisment thread where we go all out play dress ups and look like a print commercial for the product. I've already done one for CL. Haven't created the thread yet but posted the pic in the CL outfit thread.

*ari* great car! I'm with you, love driving too.

*zophie*, I'm over 100 pounds too! You are def NOT too big to wear one!!!


----------



## lvpiggy

HerveLegerSA said:


> After hanging out at this Forum for sometimes, I think i know which style of HL dress fits who.
> 
> lvpiggy -- definitely dark color, not too short, and not too showy.
> 
> Correct me if i am wrong.........


 

don't forget no side zippers!!


----------



## lvpiggy

Lec8504 said:


> arireyes: omg a track car! you drive? How fun! what kind is it?
> 
> preston: "showy" hahah..thats me lol jk...maybe
> 
> I do want to be sophisticated and everything but so far nothing like that really grabs my attention...yet..
> 
> I think piggy likes to be "showy" sometimes too...or maybe she can't help it with the "twins" haha
> 
> cant wait for the singapore meet pics!


 
hahaha nono see that's the problem . . . . b/c if i wear things that are too showy with the twins then it just looks slutty . . . so i always remind preston, the rule is:  only one area can show at a time out of: cleavage, back or legs, the other 2 have to be covered!!   note the #6 dress is one of the longest ones, it's exactly knee length, and the back is high too!


----------



## lvpiggy

dreamdoll said:


> *Sammyjoe* - you look fab in the dress!!!!
> 
> Oh, Preston, how come I'm not on your list...


 
hey wait . . . piggy was the first customer, i want to be first!  uh oh now preston's in trouble, everyone will want to go first in the list


----------



## arireyes

Zophie, maybe just a different size?  I'm 114 so def over 100 lbs!!!


----------



## arireyes

Thanks ladies!  I cant wait until the 1st track day, and this car is pretty much ready to go.


----------



## Zophie

Here's a picture where you can see how it looks.  I bought a small.  The dress doesn't feel too small at all, it's just the little thin line things pull in more than the thick ones.


----------



## Zophie

Here's some more pics.  The last one I'm sort of bending over trying to show it in its least flattering angle.  And it even seems sort of baggy in the boobs too.


----------



## arireyes

That's strange, but I don't think it has anything at all to do with you.  Have you pulled it down further?  maybe its too big and bunching?  It's hard to tell on my laptop.  But if you are right over 100 lbs and wearing a small I'd say it's just too big.  I'm 114 and I wear an xxs to xs.


----------



## Zophie

arireyes said:


> That's strange, but I don't think it has anything at all to do with you. Have you pulled it down further? maybe its too big and bunching? It's hard to tell on my laptop. But if you are right over 100 lbs and wearing a small I'd say it's just too big. I'm 114 and I wear an xxs to xs.


 

Maybe I should have a smaller size then.  I'm about 105 lbs, 5' 0.75" tall.  It's definitely not super tight like it seems some people say.  I could probably almost pull it down without unzipping it.


----------



## arireyes

Yeah, I think You just need to size it down, that's all.  You are smaller than I am.  XS fits me perfectly.  It should take a good amount of effort to get that dress on.


----------



## lilmissb

*zophie,* it just looks a little big. Size down and it should be fine.


----------



## more_CHOOS

I agree with everyone.  I am 105 and 5'2" and I fit an XXS-XS.  A Small would be too big for me.


----------



## Zophie

so do you all think I won't have the little puffy rolls down the sides if I size down?  It really didn't take much effort to get on other than just the issue of having to reach back to zip it.


----------



## dreamdoll

*Zophie *- Looks like you need to size down...


----------



## olialm1

Jeesh I'm 115 and I wear an xxs. Definitely size down


----------



## Zophie

I just got an email from Saks with a promo code so I ordered the XS and got a $75 gift card too, so that's a nice bonus.  I'm going to send the S back and hope the XS looks better.


----------



## Lec8504

zophie..you definitely need to size down...it fits when it take A LOT of work to zip it up hahahha


----------



## HerveLegerSA

*Zophie*, You should have gotten a XS.  HL dress is supposed to be tight, and need help to zip it up.  I know the cut of this dress is a bit bigger.  The chest should be pushed up so that it gave the sensation of having big chest.....hehe.  Can u return it though?


----------



## HerveLegerSA

Ladies, March is a tough month.  Please remove your shopping ban...........


----------



## Sammyjoe

Zophie, even though the dress maybe too big, I still think you look hot!!!! Congrats on your first HL!!
Arireyes - I love the new motor!! Sometimes, travelling a bit further to get exactly what you want is important and worthwhile!


----------



## lvpiggy

Zophie said:


> I just got an email from Saks with a promo code so I ordered the XS and got a $75 gift card too, so that's a nice bonus. I'm going to send the S back and hope the XS looks better.


 
*zophie* - if i might offer some advice in addition to the other ladies . . . . if the xs comes back and doesn't work for you, don't lose hope in the brand!  you ladies only see the photos of the dresses that got the piggy stamp of approval, i don't think anyone realizes how many dresses get emphatically REJECTED at first glance, often before i even finish zipping!  

i'm not talking this kind of rejected either: . . . . . 

more like this kind of rejected: :weird: . . .  . . . . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





in fact, preston knows that i categorically reject any dress that has fabric insets, because they inevitably make me look "bulgy"

i call them "michelin man!!" moments . . . . . and they happened to me personally with all of these dresses from fall 2008: 






and that's only the ones i was able to find photos of!!  there were a lot more, as preston can attest!  so don't give up *zophie*!! maybe that's just not the style for you


----------



## MissPR08

^^ "michelin man moments" 
your good LVpiggy!


----------



## Zophie

HerveLegerSA said:


> *Zophie*, You should have gotten a XS. HL dress is supposed to be tight, and need help to zip it up. I know the cut of this dress is a bit bigger. The chest should be pushed up so that it gave the sensation of having big chest.....hehe. Can u return it though?


 

Nope, that was another thing that doesn't show really well in the picture.  The chest is kind of baggy and I'm a DD.


----------



## Zophie

lvpiggy said:


> *zophie* - if i might offer some advice in addition to the other ladies . . . . if the xs comes back and doesn't work for you, don't lose hope in the brand! you ladies only see the photos of the dresses that got the piggy stamp of approval, i don't think anyone realizes how many dresses get emphatically REJECTED at first glance, often before i even finish zipping!
> 
> i'm not talking this kind of rejected either: . . . . .
> 
> more like this kind of rejected: :weird: . . . . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in fact, preston knows that i categorically reject any dress that has fabric insets, because they inevitably make me look "bulgy"
> 
> i call them "michelin man!!" moments . . . . . and they happened to me personally with all of these dresses from fall 2008:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that's only the ones i was able to find photos of!! there were a lot more, as preston can attest! so don't give up *zophie*!! maybe that's just not the style for you


 

Ahhh, well, that makes me feel better because you look soooo good in all the ones you post pictures of.  I was totally bummed because after a really stressful week I got my dress and was hoping I'd put it on and it would magically look perfect on me, and nope, it didn't.


----------



## Lec8504

^ yup agree with piggy....some styles just don't fit with certain body types....you need to try on other dresses (if possible) to see what would fit with your body type.     But zophie..you look really nice in the black dress from what I can see, just size down to a XS and see if the "bunching" will change.

I know we talked about this way before....but the blue dress that Kate Winslet is wearing on the cover if InStyle or something...is that new Preston?  Still available in store?

edit: this one


----------



## HerveLegerSA

Lec8504 said:


> ^ yup agree with piggy....some styles just don't fit with certain body types....you need to try on other dresses (if possible) to see what would fit with your body type.     But zophie..you look really nice in the black dress from what I can see, just size down to a XS and see if the "bunching" will change.
> 
> I know we talked about this way before....but the blue dress that Kate Winslet is wearing on the cover if InStyle or something...is that new Preston?  Still available in store?
> 
> edit: this one


Lec, this dress is from 2007.


----------



## Lec8504

bleh...nevermind


----------



## more_CHOOS

Hey ladies...heads up Hautelook.com is having a Herve Leger sale on March 10!!!  Use code: *INSTYLE09 *for additional 20% off!  One time use per customer!


----------



## Lec8504

^ yay!  it starts at 8 eastern time?


----------



## lvpiggy

more_CHOOS said:


> Hey ladies...heads up Hautelook.com is having a Herve Leger sale on March 10!!! Use code: *INSTYLE09 *for additional 20% off! One time use per customer!


 

piggy's gettin up early!


----------



## more_CHOOS

I think it's 8AM pacific/10AM Central/11AM Eastern

So LV you don't have to wake up that early!


----------



## lvpiggy

more_CHOOS said:


> I think it's 8AM pacific/10AM Central/11AM Eastern
> 
> So LV you don't have to wake up that early!


 
hahaha anything with an AM in the back is early for me!!    piggies love to sleep in!


----------



## arireyes

ooooh.  nice!!


----------



## luxlover

more_CHOOS, thanks for the info!


----------



## laurayuki

NICE~~ hehe piggy i'm so glad that u r not my size HAHAHA


----------



## melzy

laurayuki said:


> NICE~~ hehe piggy i'm so glad that u r not my size HAHAHA



i am. piggy you wear an XXS right? :boxing:


----------



## lvpiggy

melzy said:


> i am. piggy you wear an XXS right? :boxing:


 
indeed~ PIGGIES!  to arms! make haste!  we are called to engage in shopping battle! 







looks dramatic, huh?


----------



## Megadane

I love your drama lvpiggy!!  You are hilarious!


----------



## Megadane

I think I have the same problem as Zophie!  I just got this beautiful HL from a fellow HL'er (is that a word?) that more_choos enabled me to buy.  I just love how my purchases are never my fault
Anyway..it's a medium and it zipped up soooo easily and kind of gaps a bit around the belly.
But, I love it-what should I do?  Keep it or try to find a small?
Piggy I need your help so please put down your arms for a moment
Ok...keep or size down?
TIA!
Ohh..and thought this cute yellow shrug might look nice..???


----------



## ahleah712

Ahhh...FB is taking up my tpf time...need to ctach up..
*Arireyes* congrats on your new ride
*Zophie* can't wait to see pics of you in an xs...s is def too big on you.
*mega* it does look a lil big on you...would you be able to find a s?
*lilmissb* I remember that advertisment suggestion now...hahaha like the one shockboogie did right?
*more_CHOOS* thanks for sharing the info


----------



## Lec8504

darn it a lot of us are XS right? 

sigh....need to wake up early too...


----------



## girlfrommoscow

Originally Posted by *more_CHOOS* 

 
_Hey ladies...heads up Hautelook.com is having a Herve Leger sale on March 10!!! Use code: *INSTYLE09 *for additional 20% off! One time use per customer!


Oh noooo...I have to be at work at 7am, i think i might miss it unless they have something left by 3pm..but then again, they always charge such insane taxes and duties on arrival, it has to be an AWEsome deal to actually get something from them/
_


----------



## javaboo

*Meg*: I love that dress its one of my favorites! I like to wear it with a black cardigan and my CL Joli Dorcets.


----------



## lhasa

Longtime lurker, first time poster...I'm de-cloaking to ask:  Does anyone know if #39 from FW08 ever went on sale?  TIA.


----------



## Zophie

Lec8504 said:


> ^ yup agree with piggy....some styles just don't fit with certain body types....you need to try on other dresses (if possible) to see what would fit with your body type. But zophie..you look really nice in the black dress from what I can see, just size down to a XS and see if the "bunching" will change.
> 
> I


 

Unfortunately, I don't have anywhere near me to try them on (at least that I've found) so I have to rely on ordering.  That's why I ordered from Saks too and not a boutique, I wanted to be sure I could return it.


----------



## klng

Megadane said:


> Anyway..it's a medium and it zipped up soooo easily and kind of gaps a bit around the belly.
> But, I love it-what should I do?  Keep it or try to find a small?



*Meg:*  Looking good  but I think it would look even more stunning if you size down.  If it doesn't fit perfectly and it's really expensive, then you should return or resell it.  There's no point in paying $$$$$$ for something that doesn't fit perfectly.  Go for a small!


----------



## gemibebe

*Preston*, good job in figuring out the HL fans' style here!  I am searching for my dream red dress, however, not necessarily a rose red one.  I just find out that rose red looks a bit more pink than red?  What I want is a true red...

Thanks *more_CHOOS* for sharing the info though I'm not going for the battle but will just be waiting to see the loot from everyone 

*Meg*, this is one of my fav HL dresses as well!  So classy and chic!  I also feel that it's a bit loose on you, but perhaps you can find a tailor to make it smaller?


----------



## cfellis522

more_CHOOS, 

Did you ever open up your store?  It still says opening soon on your signature.  I was going to be in that area next week and thought I might try some good food!   

Cara


----------



## lilmissb

*Meg* you look stunning! You are on a roll chicky!!!
*
lhasa, *yes it did go on sale but I've been looking for an S for a while and they're all sold out. What size are you looking for anyways?


----------



## dreamdoll

*Meg* - you look amazing!


----------



## Lec8504

Zophie said:


> Unfortunately, I don't have anywhere near me to try them on (at least that I've found) so I have to rely on ordering.  That's why I ordered from Saks too and not a boutique, I wanted to be sure I could return it.



love saks!  Their cs has always been one of the best imo   And if you have a saks card then you can buy HLs to later on help fund other HLs hehe.  

Post a modeling pics when you get the smaller size.  How tall are you btw?  I wonder if you could actually fit into a xxs also....


----------



## Zophie

Lec8504 said:


> love saks! Their cs has always been one of the best imo  And if you have a saks card then you can buy HLs to later on help fund other HLs hehe.
> 
> Post a modeling pics when you get the smaller size. How tall are you btw? I wonder if you could actually fit into a xxs also....


 

Yes, I have a Saks card so I get points when I shop Saks.  And the most recent one I got a $75 gift card with my order. 

I'm barely over 5' tall, like 5 feet and .75 of an inch.  The smallest they had was XS though, so we'll see how it is.  I'm about the same height as Piggy but a porker compared to her weight so I don't know if I could do an XS.


----------



## lhasa

*lilmissb*, I shouldn't be looking at all, but I'd probably be a M in that one; I tried on a S at Intermix and it seemed to fit much more snugly than others - and not in a flattering way either!  It's just such a lovely dress.


----------



## basicandorganic

There's going to be a HL sale on hautelook soon... anyone planning on getting anything? also, does anyone know what the prices on HL are usually like on hautelook?


----------



## MissPR08

Megadane said:


> I think I have the same problem as Zophie!  I just got this beautiful HL from a fellow HL'er (is that a word?) that more_choos enabled me to buy.  I just love how my purchases are never my fault
> Anyway..it's a medium and it zipped up soooo easily and kind of gaps a bit around the belly.
> But, I love it-what should I do?  Keep it or try to find a small?
> Piggy I need your help so please put down your arms for a moment
> Ok...keep or size down?
> TIA!
> Ohh..and thought this cute yellow shrug might look nice..???




you look great *Megadane*, very flattering color and style.


----------



## Megadane

*lilmissb, zophie, pro9, kling, dreamdoll, gemibebe *thanks!!  I'm going to try to locate a trustworthy tailor..I'm not sure if it's possible to take this style 'in' with the color blocks.  
I think my BF and I are going out to dinner tonight so my ash ombre will be making her debut 
Have fun at the Hautelook sale ladies..I'll be munching popcorn and waiting for pics!


----------



## lilmissb

*lhasa,* that's no good. I've seen some M's on the bay and some of the boutiques may have it. Do you normally wear an S in HL? A lot of girls have told me to size up for 39 but I refuse to as I want to lose weight and then the M would be too loose.

I'd love to get something from Hautelook but it's on a couple of days before I get paid!!! 

*Meg, *yay, we need moedlling picsof the ash ombre you sexy thing!!!


----------



## Megadane

^^Well* lilmissb *it will be my first attempt wearing a Nubra so we'll see how it goes, I'm not very skilled in that department-it will probably be stuck to my nose by the time dessert is served


----------



## basicandorganic

Ahh! I just realized I won't make it for the hautelook sale.  i looked at the date and i'll still be on vacation


----------



## lilmissb

^^That gives me such a cute image Meg!  I've never used a nubra either so I look forward to the challenge onde day!!!


----------



## lhasa

lilmissb said:


> *lhasa,* that's no good. I've seen some M's on the bay and some of the boutiques may have it. Do you normally wear an S in HL? A lot of girls have told me to size up for 39 but I refuse to as I want to lose weight and then the M would be too loose.
> 
> I'd love to get something from Hautelook but it's on a couple of days before I get paid!!!
> 
> *Meg, *yay, we need moedlling picsof the ash ombre you sexy thing!!!


 
*lilmissb* - yep, I'm a Small.  I've not got an HL yet just because I'm not sure I've got the build for it.  But 39 is just such a nice dress.  The Small I tried on was just that - small! - and according to the Vegas boutique, it's sold out everywhere.  There's one on eBay that I'll watch...thanks for the advice!


----------



## lilmissb

*lhasa,* you just need to try on more styles as not all styles suit everyone. Don't be discouraged, if you're a small then it's definitely not impossible for you to wear one! I'm an S too. And I'm short!


----------



## lhasa

^^Thanks for the encouragement...see you back at the CL subforum!


----------



## dreamdoll

Megadane said:


> ^^Well* lilmissb *it will be my first attempt wearing a Nubra so we'll see how it goes, I'm not very skilled in that department-it will probably be stuck to my nose by the time dessert is served


 
Oh, I finally did my nubra right last night (similarly, I'm not very skilled), and had tons of compliments hahaha...can't wait to see your modelling pics *meg*! I'm sure you'll look gorgeous!


----------



## Megadane

Well my dress got tons of compliments (one of the waitresses asked if she could touch it but my Nubra skills will have to improve-it was close to making friends with the creme brule
My BF forgot the camera..I snapped some apres dinner Iphone shots but they are dark and I am tres tres full.  The ash ombre was stretched to its maximum load capacity.  Le Sigh...
RE. dress #39 it is soooo nice, it does fit tts, no?  Mine is very similar in fit to the ombre.  They can be found on the bay for sure, that's where I got mine.  They just seem to have some pretty heavy price tags right now though
*Lhasa *def. give more HL's a try-I'm sure you will find at least one to love


----------



## more_CHOOS

megadane!  you look really good!  you've got such an awesome figure!  not trying to be all lesbo  but can't help but notice! heheh =)


----------



## pluiee

hii, i've been looking through all the photos and you girls look wonderful in them! i've been so tempted but i just haven't found the right style yet.. i think!

i was wondering if you girls would know if it's possible for me to find this dress anywhere?

thanks in advance


----------



## lilmissb

I agree with CHOOS Meg, you have a killer figure! A bit odd that the waitress asked to touch it.... Hehehehehe

Are you Danish or French or both? You're sounding very French in your phrasing in your last post Meg!


----------



## HerveLegerSA

Megan, it seems like you are S in HL jacket.  

Lec, stop promoting SAKS.  

Gemibebe, I am holding my horse tight.


----------



## Sammyjoe

You look hot Meg!!

Thanks for the info More Choo ref the sale!

Thanks for the email Preston, you have my style of dress down exactly, the Aveline will be my next purchase.
First I am going to try to lose some weight, save a bit for the VCA, CL and Cartier bits and then hopefully get some HL from Preston in the future!


----------



## dreamdoll

Ooh cartier bit sounds nice 



Sammyjoe said:


> You look hot Meg!!
> 
> Thanks for the info More Choo ref the sale!
> 
> Thanks for the email Preston, you have my style of dress down exactly, the Aveline will be my next purchase.
> First I am going to try to lose some weight, save a bit for the VCA, CL and Cartier bits and then hopefully get some HL from Preston in the future!


----------



## .gracie.

What sizing would you girls recommend for 5'2.5", around 106 lbs.? Smaller on top, with a little bit of a booty!


----------



## lilflobowl

gracie, you might be an XS but this is just a guess


----------



## gemibebe

*Preston*, you're too funny! 

I'd really like to start my SS09 haul, but similar to *lilmissb*, among all the new arrivals, I haven't seen any heart-throbbing pieces yet!  

As for my dream red dress, the rose red is more pink than true red and poppy red has not come out yet I believe?  For the time being, the best red is that of look 50 for AW08.  But the low-V cut dress doesn't fit me as I can't handle the cut is too low for me! 

If I can find the signature tank dress in that true red, you can be sure that the next second I'll already placing order!  

BTW, I wonder if you have received any new arrivals?  The SS09 thread needs a bit fresh-up...


----------



## more_CHOOS

gracie, you will probably be an XS.  I am 5'2 and 106 lbs, but with a slightly big bust and some booty.  I fit between an XXS and XS, depending on the style.


----------



## Megadane

Choos you are too cute!!  (enabler!!)
Naw I don't have any exotic blood running through my veins,  I am fluent in French however and throw a word in here and there for flavor
Hey Preston, can you get me the measurements on the S vs M jacket?
I've looked online, can't find 'em anywhere, but Net-A-Porter says they run small to size


----------



## lilmissb

gemibebe said:


> If I can find the signature tank dress in that true red, you can be sure that the next second I'll already placing order!



Get the white version currently available and dye it the colour you want!!!!


----------



## lilmissb

^^Are you getting the jacket in your avatar?

Even your questions are phrased like french, ending with "question, no?"


----------



## Megadane

Lilmissb I'll be whatever you want me to be, mon cherie


----------



## gemibebe

lilmissb said:


> Get the white version currently available and dye it the colour you want!!!!



Nice idea *lilmissb*!  However, I'm always wary about altering designer items!


----------



## Megadane

^^^oh yes I have been covetting the jacket since I first saw Shop wear it.  I was waitlisted for a M but P found it in small-me thinks my gorilla arms and boobs would overpower a small!!


----------



## lilmissb

^Hahahahaha! Gorilla arms, as if! You might be able to do an S. How much is the jacket again? I don't think it'd get cold enough in Ox to get a jacket like that. But I love it.


----------



## girlfrommoscow

That jacket is sooo pretty, i have been craving it forever but cant figure out what season i would wear it for in Toronto! I mean its getting somewhat warmer now and my cravings for the jacket intensify!! is it on sale? i need to save, there are just tooo many things i wanna get!!)


----------



## Megadane

*Girlfrommoscow *I'm only about 180 kms from you in London and I'd wear the jacket fall through late spring..if I could get my paws on it!!
Anyone got the measurement on the S jacket par chance?  (only used that phrase to win *lilmissb's* heart
Anyhoo, arm length, bust..anything?


----------



## girlfrommoscow

Megadane said:


> *Girlfrommoscow *I'm only about 180 kms from you in London and I'd wear the jacket fall through late spring..if I could get my paws on it!!
> Anyone got the measurement on the S jacket par chance?  (only used that phrase to win *lilmissb's* heart
> Anyhoo, arm length, bust..anything?




i would also love to know measurements and prices) if anyone knows please)
I guess fall and spring would be great for this jacket, i wonder if its lined and is it made of wool??


----------



## Megadane

^^^^ yes to both questions I believe


----------



## Megadane

I'll trade you Ox weather for Canadian weather any day my dear!  Must pop over the the 2009 thread and see what goodies have been picked up

I think one of the girls uses a forwarding company-I'm going to search the threads to see if I can hunt down the info. but if anyone knows offhand can you please pm me???








lilmissb said:


> ^Hahahahaha! Gorilla arms, as if! You might be able to do an S. How much is the jacket again? I don't think it'd get cold enough in Ox to get a jacket like that. But I love it.


----------



## luxlover

I love love love the jacket. It is made from wool, but its not a scratchy wool so you dont have to worry about feeling itchy. The design is amazing.


----------



## lilmissb

You're so cute *Meg!*  Actually, I'd probably prefer Oz weather as we NEVER get minus temps! Thank god! I think I'd die in somewhere cold like London or NY in winter!


----------



## lilflobowl

But how much is the jacket!!


----------



## may3545

The jacket, last time I heard, was $880 after the 60% off. I'll post pics from Vegas soon! Just got back and so sleepy hehehe!


----------



## lilflobowl

Nono!!! I want to see a pic of my dress twin in action rocking Vegas baby!


----------



## may3545

Here I am with the teal/black cutout! This is the only photo that shows my entire outfit. Thanks for letting me share! i do think I am a small though as the material keeps folding up. I may have to exchange/sell my mediums to fund small hhaha.


----------



## lilflobowl

Hawt chick alert!!!


----------



## more_CHOOS

May, you look gorgeous!  I've always been iffy about one shoulder dresses, but seeing all you gals in it is changing my mind!  LOVE IT!


----------



## hya_been

Looking for a little bit of sizing advice, I'm 5'5" 34B around 130lbs.  Would I be a small in HL?


----------



## dreamdoll

*May*, you look amazing!! 



may3545 said:


> Here I am with the teal/black cutout! This is the only photo that shows my entire outfit. Thanks for letting me share! i do think I am a small though as the material keeps folding up. I may have to exchange/sell my mediums to fund small hhaha.


----------



## lilmissb

*May,* you look hot! That dress is starting to grow on me!

*hya*, you are probably an S or M. I don't know how many pounds maybe about 120? I'm the same bust size too and I'm an S.


----------



## luxlover

hya_been said:


> Looking for a little bit of sizing advice, I'm 5'5" 34B around 130lbs.  Would I be a small in HL?



you should be a size S. what is your US dress is?


----------



## may3545

hya_been said:


> Looking for a little bit of sizing advice, I'm 5'5" 34B around 130lbs.  Would I be a small in HL?



I'm the same measurements and I am a small now for sure. Medium in ash ombre though, so you just have to try them on =)

Thanks ladies for your compliments! I have to take it to dry cleaning cuz Vegas is full of smokers and it smells like cigarettes now blech.


----------



## luxlover

may3545 said:


> Here I am with the teal/black cutout! This is the only photo that shows my entire outfit. Thanks for letting me share! i do think I am a small though as the material keeps folding up. I may have to exchange/sell my mediums to fund small hhaha.



may, you look gorgeous! i love the pearls =). 

yay! you finally agree with me that you're a small.


----------



## Megadane

May you are runway fabulous!!!!  Gorgeous my dear!


----------



## HerveLegerSA

*May*, you look really hot in that dress.


----------



## javaboo

*May*: You look good in that dress!

I have to agree the jacket fits true to size. It doesn't stretch much but looks good with HL dresses.


----------



## hya_been

luxlover said:


> you should be a size S. what is your US dress is?



US Dress size would be either a 4 or a 6 depending on the company.


----------



## lilmissb

^Def an S as I fit 4-6.


----------



## javaboo

My friend is a size small and she is 4-6 (mostly 4). I got her the Pink Ombre strapless and she fit that in a small, although the top was a little loose but every where else was good.


----------



## HerveLegerSA

*hya_been*, u are a size S. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## lilmissb

The NuBras you all use are featherlite and seamless u aren't they? Might have to succumb to wearing one if I get a dress that squishes my bust!


----------



## lilflobowl

Hrm.. Lec, do you remember what other colours your scoopneck dress came in?


----------



## veeleigh

Hi Ladies--

I posted several pages back a sizing question but thought I'd try again as the upcoming HauteLook sale has me all excited for HL! I'm 5'9, 152 lbs, and 36B. I noticed that y'all think *Hya* is a Small at a 34B and 130 lbs, so would that make me a M? My US dress size is usually a 10, so I was thinking L...


----------



## Megadane

*Veeleigh *I am certainly not as well versed in HL sizing as the other girls but I would guess you are a M.  Depending on the style of course, I'm a M in the ash ombre but a S in two other styles.  Can you try a few dresses on before the sale?


----------



## lilflobowl

Hmm... veeleigh, I think the HL size guide suggests that if you're a US10 you should wear an M.... but it also depends. Do you like your dresses to be super fitting, or with a little bit of room?


----------



## dreamdoll

Is featherlite better than seamless u?


----------



## pisdapisda79

You might be a S or a M, I would definetely try a dress or two one before you buy online 



veeleigh said:


> Hi Ladies--
> 
> I posted several pages back a sizing question but thought I'd try again as the upcoming HauteLook sale has me all excited for HL! I'm 5'9, 152 lbs, and 36B. I noticed that y'all think *Hya* is a Small at a 34B and 130 lbs, so would that make me a M? My US dress size is usually a 10, so I was thinking L...


----------



## veeleigh

lilflobowl said:


> Hmm... veeleigh, I think the HL size guide suggests that if you're a US10 you should wear an M.... but it also depends. Do you like your dresses to be super fitting, or with a little bit of room?



*Lilflobowl*, where can I find the size guide? I've tried looking on their website and on Net-a-Porter, but all I can find are the actual dimensions of the dresses, which doesn't really tell me how much they stretch. For something like HL, I want it to be tight, but not uncomfortably so...I'm buying this to look sexy!

*Megadane*, thanks for the sizing info. I won't be able to try on any of the dresses before the sale, so I'll just have to try my luck! At 40-70% off plus the extra 20%, it's ok to guess


----------



## Sammyjoe

May you look hot!!


----------



## lilflobowl

leeveigh, let me see if I can rummage it up for you.

If I were you I'd buy the bigger size first 'cos you could always alter it down.. it's better than buying a dress that could potentially be too tight/uncomfortable for you!


----------



## lilflobowl

here you go veeleigh


----------



## veeleigh

lilflobowl said:


> here you go veeleigh



thanks, *lilflobowl*! Looks like I'm in-between a M and L, as my chest is a 37 1/2...


----------



## lilflobowl

no problem veeleigh! If I were you I'd still go with the M though... the boobies can make a bit of an appearance, KWIM?  Not to mention that the bandages will definitely stretch to accomodate your body shape.


----------



## HerveLegerSA

Ladies,  size 10 is L in HL dress.


----------



## veeleigh

lilflobowl said:


> no problem veeleigh! If I were you I'd still go with the M though... the boobies can make a bit of an appearance, KWIM?  Not to mention that the bandages will definitely stretch to accomodate your body shape.



Ha!  I think I'll have to wait and see which styles are available tomorrow and make a last-minute decision about this.


----------



## javaboo

*Lilmissb*: I forgot to mention I have received dress 39 and it feel kinda hard to get into it because of the side zip but once you are in it fits pretty good. I feels pretty tight but not as tight as raspberry. It kinda feels like the ombre one, it sticks out a tiny big on the zipper top but it is ok. It is a super pretty dress, I think I might consider wearing it to my friend's wedding. As for 40 vs 42, I think I like the fitting of 40 better because its not loose on top and its true to size.


----------



## candypants1100

i'm 5'1'', 110 lbs, 34 bust, 26 waist. would you suggest a S going by that chart on the previous page? TIA!


----------



## luxlover

candypants1100 said:


> i'm 5'1'', 110 lbs, 34 bust, 26 waist. would you suggest a S going by that chart on the previous page? TIA!



If your waist is 26, I would say you are an XS or S. its going to depend on the dress and the stretch of the material. your safest bet is going to be S, if you cant go to someplace and try on the dresses.


----------



## klng

candypants1100 said:


> i'm 5'1'', 110 lbs, 34 bust, 26 waist. would you suggest a S going by that chart on the previous page? TIA!



*Candypants:*  We have similar measurements. I'm 5'0", with 34 bust, 24 waist, and fluctuate between 103 and 110 pounds.  Even when I am 110 pounds, I can easily fit into my XS HL dresses from Resort 2008 and Fall 2008 . . . and I can zip it up by myself. 

So, you should go with the XS.


----------



## Megadane

Hi Java, yay we're dress twins-I have 39 and my side zipper sticks out a bit as well.  I wonder if there are any quick fixes?
  You'll have to show it off, I think it's a wonderful dress to wear to a wedding


----------



## Lec8504

ladies check your e-mails.  Preston just announced that from the 26-27th the resort dresses are going to be 30% off.  

gah I knew i should've wait for the tank dress...oh well..i have a couple of the resorts one that I have my eye on...


----------



## Lec8504

lilflobowl said:


> Hrm.. Lec, do you remember what other colours your scoopneck dress came in?


 
there was white, black, blue (even though Preston didn't have it in stock the last time i was there) and yellow.  

wait until the 26th I would say...theyre gonna be 30% off..bleh.


----------



## lilmissb

javaboo said:


> *Lilmissb*: I forgot to mention I have received dress 39 and it feel kinda hard to get into it because of the side zip but once you are in it fits pretty good. I feels pretty tight but not as tight as raspberry. It kinda feels like the ombre one, it sticks out a tiny big on the zipper top but it is ok. It is a super pretty dress, I think I might consider wearing it to my friend's wedding. As for 40 vs 42, I think I like the fitting of 40 better because its not loose on top and its true to size.


 
ARGH! I really want this one to wear to my friends wedding too!!!  Can't remember if you sized up for this one? I like 40 too....resorts not really grabbing me except for the basic styles but I want something ncier to wear to my friends wedding in Nov.


----------



## spiralsnowman

Beth Ditto in Herve Leger at Stella McCartney's fashion show in Paris. 

At first I was stunned to come upon this pic, but I secretly find Beth kind of amazing and fearless (maybe because her personality is so opposite from mine). Her confidence is inspiring me to try a HV, though! 







http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-tests-Herve-Leger-bandage-dress--limits.html


----------



## lilflobowl

Lec, & so I realised! I'm gonna see what I can nail @ the hautelook sale first though. Plus I'm still in a slight toss up abt the signature tank dress.


----------



## may3545

spiralsnowman said:


> Beth Ditto in Herve Leger at Stella McCartney's fashion show in Paris.
> 
> At first I was stunned to come upon this pic, but I secretly find Beth kind of amazing and fearless (maybe because her personality is so opposite from mine). Her confidence is inspiring me to try a HV, though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-tests-Herve-Leger-bandage-dress--limits.html



I love a woman who will rock her body and love herself no matter what her size


----------



## lilmissb

Wow! Go lady!!!

As to the Huatelook sale, what happens if they have my beloved #39 is on sale??? What if they have #40 too???


----------



## Zophie

may3545 said:


> I love a woman who will rock her body and love herself no matter what her size


 

me too!


----------



## lilflobowl

Lilmissb, you don't have a hautelook account?


----------



## lilmissb

^I created one but it's a couple of days before payday and bonus comes in at the end of the month so I'm kinda torn about looking at what they'll have. I should restrain myself and be good really! It might be better not to know. I wish I had a credit card right now but I promised myself that I would go 4 years without one before I could apply for one again. That expires at the end of this year! It's actually really good for me as I'll have every bit of debt paid off by the end of the year (apart from the unit - yay!). I know P cannot find anymore smalls in 39 but he might be able to find S in 40 so I'm kinda wondering what to do. With the extra 20% though it'll take prices down even more.....ush:


----------



## lilflobowl

Well... If it's only a couple of days difference will dbf be ok to help?  Considering dressing up is for his eyes!


----------



## hya_been

lilmissb said:


> ^I created one but it's a couple of days before payday and bonus comes in at the end of the month so I'm kinda torn about looking at what they'll have. I should restrain myself and be good really! It might be better not to know. I wish I had a credit card right now but I promised myself that I would go 4 years without one before I could apply for one again. That expires at the end of this year! It's actually really good for me as I'll have every bit of debt paid off by the end of the year (apart from the unit - yay!). I know P cannot find anymore smalls in 39 but he might be able to find S in 40 so I'm kinda wondering what to do. With the extra 20% though it'll take prices down even more.....ush:



Not to rain on your parade, but I noticed you're in Australia, and Hautelook only ships to Canada and the US.


----------



## dreamdoll

I think Hautelook can ship to a forwarder in the US?


----------



## hya_been

javaboo said:


> My friend is a size small and she is 4-6 (mostly 4). I got her the Pink Ombre strapless and she fit that in a small, although the top was a little loose but every where else was good.



So I mentioned I'm 5'5" 130lb and a 34b, but I'm a small B and this has got me a little worried that a small could be potentially loose on top.  I'm also mainly a 4 in dresses...  Would the nubra be sufficient to help me hold a strapless small up?

Thanks everyone for all the advice.


----------



## Lec8504

^ nubra will help i think.

I wear a XS and I usually wear a 0 or 2 depending on brand for dresses.   And it really depends on the dress...some of them are looser on top...like the fall 08 #42 dress...but other dresses like the ombre off shoulder dress is pretty tight up top..so you wouldn't need to worry about the fit on top if the dress is more higher cut up top imo.


----------



## lilflobowl

Hya_been, some of our local postal services have tie ups in the US so as long as international credit cards are accepted it's fine


----------



## hya_been

dreamdoll said:


> I think Hautelook can ship to a forwarder in the US?



sure - although beware they apparently take a long long time to ship like 3 weeks so it'd be a while before it'd get to you, but sooo worth it!!


----------



## superficial7878

Hi Ladies - I need some sizing advice.  I'm looking to buy an HL dress, but it seems like a lot of people on this thread think that the bandage dresses run a little big.  I'm 5'0" and about 88 lbs.  I usually wear size 00 and xxs.  Will an xxs in the bandage dress fit me or will it still be too loose?  TIA!


----------



## Lec8504

^ i think lvpiggy is almost exactly the same height and weight as you...and she fits a xxs perfectly.  Check out the pic reference thread and you can see if your porportions is like her.


----------



## hya_been

there's a sizing chart a couple of pages back that might help


----------



## lvpiggy

Megadane said:


> I think I have the same problem as Zophie! I just got this beautiful HL from a fellow HL'er (is that a word?) that more_choos enabled me to buy. I just love how my purchases are never my fault
> Anyway..it's a medium and it zipped up soooo easily and kind of gaps a bit around the belly.
> But, I love it-what should I do? Keep it or try to find a small?
> Piggy I need your help so please put down your arms for a moment
> Ok...keep or size down?
> TIA!
> Ohh..and thought this cute yellow shrug might look nice..???


 

honestly, i think it looks quite nice!  you might not even like the way the small looks - especially given my experience with the colourblocked tank style!  not sure if most of the ladies here know this, but my ash colourblock is actually an XS . . . . they didn't have the XXS when i was buying it and since it was on sale i settled for the XS instead . . . later, someone returned the XXS when it was on second cut so i tried it on again, but then it actually didn't look as good as the XS for some reason 

now, where did i put down those arms . . . . almost time to get them out again for tomorrow morning!!


----------



## NoraV

I am stuck between sizes. Should I got XS or S? I am pretty much consistently a size 2 or 26/27 in dresses/jeans and a size small in tops (aside from my 32/34D boobs sometimes). I am 5'7'' and probably anywhere from 115 to 125 pounds (I don't really believe in scales). What do you ladies suggest?


----------



## lilmissb

hya_been said:


> sure - although beware they apparently take a long long time to ship like 3 weeks so it'd be a while before it'd get to you, but sooo worth it!!


 
Really? 3 weeks for Hautelook to ship? WTH?


----------



## javaboo

Megadane said:


> Hi Java, yay we're dress twins-I have 39 and my side zipper sticks out a bit as well.  I wonder if there are any quick fixes?
> You'll have to show it off, I think it's a wonderful dress to wear to a wedding



I dunno its just the top of the zipper, maybe if I wore my nuBra or something it would fill that part out a bit. 

*lilmissb*: I did not size up for it so I took the xxs. The black dress 27 however I feel big because I do need to size up xxs. I mean I fit that one but the waist part is a little uncomfortable so I want a little more give. The rest of the dress is ok though. Where do you get the extra 20% off?

You know what, I think each dress is cut differently because for one of the dresses I tried on multiples and one feels like it was more stretchy thatn the other or it was cut a little longer. I'm guessing not all of the dresses are exactly the same.


----------



## HerveLegerSA

NoraV said:


> I am stuck between sizes. Should I got XS or S? I am pretty much consistently a size 2 or 26/27 in dresses/jeans and a size small in tops (aside from my 32/34D boobs sometimes). I am 5'7'' and probably anywhere from 115 to 125 pounds (I don't really believe in scales). What do you ladies suggest?


*NoraV *, you are size XS.


----------



## NoraV

HerveLegerSA said:


> *NoraV *, you are size XS.



Well I suppose I couldn't as for a better authority on the subject. Thanks!


----------



## Megadane

You buy it of course



lilmissb said:


> Wow! Go lady!!!
> 
> As to the Huatelook sale, what happens if they have my beloved #39 is on sale??? What if they have #40 too???


----------



## lilmissb

^*Meg, *I'm trying to be relatively good. Plus I don't have any money till the end of the week anyways so I have to be good. Which isn't all that bad considering!!! 

Oh, didn't get a chance to say @ work but I like that cardi with the colour block tank.

Thanks *java* for the sizing info. I thought I should stay TTS in that one. And I've got a smaller bust than both of you so the zip will DEFINITELY gape on me. Imagine that in M???


----------



## lilflobowl

does hautelook seriously take so long to ship out? 3 weeks is quite excessive so i'm just wondering if that was just an anomaly.


----------



## lilmissb

^I just read on the website that items are "usually" shipped out within 10-14 days. Whether that's business or calendar days I'm not sure.


----------



## Megadane

^^*Lilmissb *I hear you on that one..I'll just sit back and wait for the carnage to begin!


----------



## Megadane

lvpiggy said:


> honestly, i think it looks quite nice! you might not even like the way the small looks - especially given my experience with the colourblocked tank style! not sure if most of the ladies here know this, but my ash colourblock is actually an XS . . . . they didn't have the XXS when i was buying it and since it was on sale i settled for the XS instead . . . later, someone returned the XXS when it was on second cut so i tried it on again, but then it actually didn't look as good as the XS for some reason
> 
> now, where did i put down those arms . . . . almost time to get them out again for tomorrow morning!!


 
Thank you *lv*!  I did take it to a tailor yesterday and she is going to shorten the straps for me-she didn't want to touch the body of the dress at all.  It felt better even after that slight adjustment


----------



## lilmissb

^Yay! Hmm, I won't be up for the sale as according to my PST clock online it says it's currently 4:29am PST so the sale isn't for another 3.5 hrs. Sheesh!

I'll be  then!!!


----------



## candypants1100

hnmmmm wonder if the site is going to be down today once we bombared them!


----------



## x joie

Already took a peek at the sale. Definitely nothing that catches my eye. I wanted to shop today too! Boo. Hope other people found things they've been wanting! They do have some good stuff...


----------



## tresjoliex

I think there are really good deals!


----------



## NoraV

Wow, so not only was there nothing that blew me away, all the XS appeared to be gone right at 10. Pretty lame selection.


----------



## x joie

I wonder how fast things will be marked sold out.


----------



## NoraV

There are already several sold out from what I can tell.


----------



## lvpiggy

help! help! piggy emergency!!

in cart: yes? no?


----------



## nordy<3

i say yes for the first one! if you don't want it, i'll take it! hehe..anyone know how the sizing runs on that one? i've got the magenta one in my cart..


----------



## shockboogie

^^ I like the first one! I actually got the magenta one from HauteLook !


----------



## may3545

^Yes! I actually like the second one. You can wear it during the day too.


----------



## choco

I like the first one too.


----------



## nordy<3

did you get your regular size or did you size up? i wear a XXS/XS depending on the dress..



shockboogie said:


> ^^ I like the first one! I actually got the magenta one from HauteLook !


----------



## Shopalicious

lvpiggy said:


> help! help! piggy emergency!!
> 
> in cart: yes? no?



Get them LV such a great deal !!


----------



## lilflobowl

SCORE!!!!!!!!!! #46 IN XS IS MINE MINE MINE!


----------



## arireyes

I'm not buying anything either.  Oh well.


----------



## lilflobowl

lvpiggy, get the bow in grey!


----------



## shockboogie

nordy<3 said:


> did you get your regular size or did you size up? i wear a XXS/XS depending on the dress..




All my HLs are XS except for one (S) since it was on sale even though it's a bit big on me. I got an XS in this style. I know I tried the cream version of this at the store and it fit me quite snug but then Ive been working out so hopefully it fits me just right


----------



## Lec8504

got 2  

*is doing happy dance now* 

so..yeh...im banned..until a while...oh well i'll wait for resort to go on sale even more....


----------



## Lec8504

lvpiggy said:


> help! help! piggy emergency!!
> 
> in cart: yes? no?



get this one....i got it in the magenta color...hahah i wanted the grey one too!


----------



## roussel

^ I just ordered the green and black one strap dress in M, without even thinking if it will fit me.  What do you guys think?  I wear 8 in designer, will the M fit?  I didn't do any research to find out.  I figured I can return if it does not fit.  I was able to use the 20% coupon too yay!


----------



## veeleigh

Lec8504 said:


> get this one....i got it in the magenta color...hahah i wanted the grey one too!



Just got this in gray in M...we'll see how it fits!


----------



## glitterglo

I got the cream halter dress I've been eyeing forever!  Only $273 total!!  So happy!


----------



## shockboogie

glitterglo said:


> I got the cream halter dress I've been eyeing forever!  Only $273 total!!  So happy!




I know right? What a deal!!!! Im on a ban for 4 months but I can't pass this up!!!


----------



## NoraV

Ahh I have the gunmetal halter dress in my cart in an XS. What to do?


----------



## shockboogie

^^Get it! I wanted the gunmetal one but since it was in someone's cart (probably yours  ), I got the purple one instead!


----------



## Lec8504

yup same here..i wanted the gunmetal one but it was in someone's cart already...so i settled for the magenta one in xs.  

http://cdn.hautelook.com/imgs/styles/large/HZO6C690_BLUNIGHT_3.jpg

i also got this hehehehhe

sooo happy!


----------



## yoglood

just got the halter in magenta. YAY!


----------



## shockboogie

Lec8504 said:


> yup same here..i wanted the gunmetal one but it was in someone's cart already...so i settled for the magenta one in xs.
> 
> http://cdn.hautelook.com/imgs/styles/large/HZO6C690_BLUNIGHT_3.jpg
> 
> i also got this hehehehhe
> 
> sooo happy!



Beautiful! I was thinking of getting that too but then I was scared of it "falling off"  me since I'm not "gifted" on top


----------



## dancerchic

Help! I have the gunmetal in xxs in my cart right now, but not sure if it will fit. I wear a solid size 0 in most things. Measurements are chest 30, waist 24, hips 31. I'm 5'6" and about 108-110 pounds. Will XXS fit or be too small?


----------



## glitterglo

dancerchic, XXS sounds like it would work for you.


----------



## lilflobowl

dancerchic, you should fit!
roussel, you will definitely be able to get into an M!


----------



## dancerchic

Thank you!! Splurging and getting it then


----------



## roussel

How is the sizing on this dress?  I got the M, will it fit size 8 me?  I wonder too if it will squish my boobs, I am kinda top heavy.


----------



## roussel

lilflobowl said:


> dancerchic, you should fit!
> roussel, you will definitely be able to get into an M!



Thanks lilflobowl!  I didn't do any research and this is the dress I fell in love with when I saw it on Kate B.


----------



## mrsronaldo

are they from hautelook.com?


----------



## Lec8504

edit: dancer- xxs should fit you just fine.

I'm a xs and I am bigger than you by measurements..so yeh...

shock- high five...future dress twins haha


----------



## tresjoliex

I really like the first one.


----------



## lilflobowl

:tispy:
this is me after the sale!


----------



## mrsronaldo

magenta xxs??


----------



## Lec8504

lilflobowl said:


> :tispy:
> this is me after the sale!



lilflo did you get anything?


----------



## shockboogie

Lec8504 said:


> ^ xxs should fit you just fine.
> 
> I'm a xs and I am bigger than you by measurements..so yeh...
> 
> shock- high five...future dress twins haha




 high five indeed, *Lec*! weren't we just discussing this dress when it came out at nordstrom a few months ago? -- and now we will be proud owners of it and for a steal!!!!


----------



## lilflobowl

roussel, it fits true to size so don't worry about it! 

when you get it you might have to hike it up to your waist to zip but it will definitely stretch. it's meant to be snug so that it holds up all the little bitty bulges but it's a very comfortable dress to wear. seriously i'm not bluffing!


----------



## NoraV

Ok girls, I've decided I'm going to let this one go (gunmetal XS). Get yourselves poised over the add to cart button - I want one of my fellow TPFers to get it when I take it out of my cart in a minute or two.


----------



## lilflobowl

*lec*, of course!!! i got the purple off shoulder top.. i feel... so happy! it was one of the two dresses i was hoping would be on sale & the minute i saw it in XS it was "shoved" into my cart!


----------



## Lec8504

ahhh darn itl....i wanted the gunmetal one too....damn someone was really fast....its in someones cart already hehe

the tube dress that i got...i think it's still full retail at the HL store?  crazy!

shock- yup...and i thought that the dress would be gone forever too...can't believe we actually got it..for like only $200 something!


----------



## NoraV

Lec8504 said:


> ahhh darn itl....i wanted the gunmetal one too....damn someone was really fast....its in someones cart already hehe
> 
> the tube dress that i got...i think it's still full retail at the HL store?  crazy!
> 
> shock- yup...and i thought that the dress would be gone forever too...can't believe we actually got it..for like only $200 something!



Lec, are you an XS?


----------



## Sammyjoe

There are some lovely dresses there! We need a roll call of who has grabbed what!!Lol!
I am being good and saving...!


----------



## Lec8504

yay lilflo!!  

haha the reveals been kinda dead lately....but i think we're gonna have a lot more reveals soon heheh!!


----------



## Lec8504

NoraV said:


> Lec, are you an XS?


 

yup


----------



## NoraV

Lec8504 said:


> yup



I have the gunmetal halter in XS in my cart, but I am going to let it go. Get ready and let me know when you see this so you have a better shot at it when I take it out of my cart.


----------



## lilflobowl

EH EH EH!
Lec, what's with the sad face?!?!?!?!! I'M AN XS TOO!

btw, i meant i got the purple off shoulder dress... not top! heh


----------



## Lec8504

NoraV said:


> I have the gunmetal halter in XS in my cart, but I am going to let it go. Get ready and let me know when you see this so you have a better shot at it when I take it out of my cart.



nora- i wonder if hautelook will do an exchange for me if i get the xs in gunmetal?  cuz i already b ought it in the magenta....

lilflo- sad face cuz the xs in my size was sold out...in gunmetal


----------



## lilflobowl

oops... was it me who nailed it? :s
but but... just think, i helped you to save $$! you bought two dresses!


----------



## shimmerbrick

OMG. I can't believe it. i just snagged the magenta one in XS for $273 with shipping!

i didn't even bother double-checking the sizes! i've scanned through the pages briefly in the past but i can't decide whether i'm an S or XS. can someone help? i wear a 27 for my SevenforallMankinds and i'm usually a XS/S for tops but S-M for bottom (sigh pear-shaped, i know)

what should my size be?


----------



## hotstar16

Sorry^^I got the gunmetal in XS too.  I guess we are both guilty lol.  I'm now deciding whether I want the tube dress @ the bottom of the page... I feel like I've been seeing this in several magazines now.  Hmm...


----------



## shockboogie

^^Im thinking XS would be fine  Im an XS/S for tops and S/M for bottoms too!


----------



## Lec8504

hahha its ok...at least it went to tpfers and you guys did help me save the $$

nora did you release the gunmetal yet?  heheh im calling them to see if they can exchange it for me once i order it....


----------



## Lec8504

shimmerbrick said:


> OMG. I can't believe it. i just snagged the magenta one in XS for $273 with shipping!
> 
> i didn't even bother double-checking the sizes! i've scanned through the pages briefly in the past but i can't decide whether i'm an S or XS. can someone help? i wear a 27 for my SevenforallMankinds and i'm usually a XS/S for tops but S-M for bottom (sigh pear-shaped, i know)
> 
> what should my size be?



whats ur measurement...height and weight.  cuz it really ranges...i think.  but xs should be fine for u....i'm a xs and i wear a 25 in 7's.


----------



## lilflobowl

shimmerbrick, the magenta has a good amount of stretch so you'll be fine i'm sure. anyway the dresses have a tendency to stretch out the more times you wear them so just remember to get them sent to a good drycleaners & presto! as good as new


----------



## lilflobowl

btw, boogie, ahleah & lec.. do you realise this is one of the rare times that you girls in the US & me in Singapore are online at the same time!??!


----------



## laurayuki

SCOREEEED! Thanks piggy for last min help


----------



## lilflobowl

oooohhhhh! congrats laura!


----------



## glitterglo

Girls I am a little concerned now b/c I ordered the cream halter in xxs.  My two HLs currently are XS but they are not tooooo tight.  I'm about 33-25-34.  What do you think?


----------



## Lec8504

lilflobowl said:


> btw, boogie, ahleah & lec.. do you realise this is one of the rare times that you girls in the US & me in Singapore are online at the same time!??!



yup hahah crazy;...you guys usually won't see my face until 12 pacific time lol


----------



## chinkyi23

what size would i be? i'm a 34, 27, 36


----------



## lilflobowl

glitterglo, to be honest it really depends 'cos some dresses have more stretch than others. i'm about your size, 32-25.5-35 & i got the S in that but feel that the XS would've been just nice for me. it also depends if you can tolerate your dresses being tighter.


----------



## lilflobowl

chinky, i'd stick to a small if i were you


----------



## MikaelaN

OMG OMG OMG! I'm soooo happy! I just ordered 3 dresses but I didn't use the coupon because I didn't know about it so I called and she said that they'd apply it to my order!!!


----------



## laurayuki

hehehehe thanks *lilflobowl* i didn't read any of the convo before coz i was so focused on the dresses but yeah now i can relax LOL

*glitterglo*, I have the cream halter in XS and I think if you feel the XS is not too tight then you can get the XXS.. it's not a tight dress from what I know.  The only thing is getting your head through the halter.. as long as you don't have a long neck or a big head i think you'll be fine! (sorry for the bluntness!)


----------



## glitterglo

Thanks Laura and Lilflobowl.  I guess we'll see what happens, although I do have a big head!!  lol


----------



## Lec8504

MikaelaN said:


> OMG OMG OMG! I'm soooo happy! I just ordered 3 dresses but I didn't use the coupon because I didn't know about it so I called and she said that they'd apply it to my order!!!



what did you get?!


----------



## chinkyi23

lilflobowl said:


> chinky, i'd stick to a small if i were you


Thank you


----------



## laurayuki

I have a big head too.. that's prob okay.. as long as your neck is not very long LOL we can squeeze but stretching length wise might be more difficult hahaha


----------



## ShanaG

I was hoping to get my first HL in this sale...the Gunmetal in XS!
But I guess I'll have to live vicariously through you ladies!
*sigh*


----------



## laurayuki

oh man *ShanaG *is that the only one you want? there are still a lot of fall 08 styles on sale in stores.. you should try to call all the retail store locations in Cali, Vegas and Michigan...


----------



## MikaelaN

Lec8504 said:


> what did you get?!



I got the navy tube at the bottom with white peeking out, the cream/white halter, and the rainbow looking dress (the first one).


----------



## Lec8504

MikaelaN said:


> I got the navy tube at the bottom with white peeking out, the cream/white halter, and the rainbow looking dress (the first one).



well...we're dress twins with the navy tube dress yay!  woot!  im so excited stilll hahaha...i think i needto go to the gym soon to work some of this off...


----------



## glitterglo

laurayuki said:


> I have a big head too.. that's prob okay.. as long as your neck is not very long LOL we can squeeze but stretching length wise might be more difficult hahaha



Yay!!  The big-headed dress twins!!  lol


----------



## Lec8504

glitterglo said:


> Yay!!  The big-headed dress twins!!  lol



lmao hahahhahahaha


----------



## ahleah712

I want the gunmetal one...who has it in their cart?!!!!


----------



## MikaelaN

Lec8504 said:


> well...we're dress twins with the navy tube dress yay!  woot!  im so excited stilll hahaha...i think i needto go to the gym soon to work some of this off...



Yay! I really hope they fit or else I don't know what I'm going to do with them


----------



## lilflobowl

i almost choked on my spring roll when i read this!!!



glitterglo said:


> Yay!!  The big-headed dress twins!!  lol


----------



## ahleah712

hahaha...I keep hitting refresh...lol  hoping someone will release those dresses...


----------



## ShanaG

laurayuki said:


> oh man *ShanaG *is that the only one you want? there are still a lot of fall 08 styles on sale in stores.. you should try to call all the retail store locations in Cali, Vegas and Michigan...



Thanks for the tip. 
How do the prices compare to this sale? Just curious how low it goes since these prices look pretty good to me, plus I'm in Canada where most of the retail prices are inflated.

I was looking at the pictures in the other threads and everyone looks so good in HL. These dresses seem almost magical because it doesn't seem to matter that shape or size you are


----------



## Megadane

Oh I have always loved that first dress!!  Good thing there are no small left or I might be too tempted to resist!
Maybe I'll keep checking back....hmmmmm


----------



## lilflobowl

Shana, the sales in the boutiques hit 60% max so this is good... very good!


----------



## ahleah712

^^^me too...I like that dress too, but not sure if I really want it..


----------



## ShanaG

Thanks *lilflobowl*!

So sad I missed out, but gotta get on the road now. No more sitting here and refreshing the page. ush:

I'll be awaiting pictures when everyone gets their purchases!


----------



## Lec8504

lilflobowl said:


> Shana, the sales in the boutiques hit 60% max so this is good... very good!



yup.,...this is 65% with an additional 20%.which is pretty crazy.


----------



## mars702

I just got the magenta bow dress in M!!  Hope it fits.  I really want that cream one!


----------



## lilflobowl

oh man... it's 0100hrs here & i'm still totally riding the wave of HL adrenalin that rushed at me earlier, still super excited for everyone's faboo deals!


----------



## yee38

Hi mars702 I got the magenta in M too,my dress size is 6-8,jean size 29 do you think M fit me?


----------



## Lec8504

lilflobowl said:


> oh man... it's 0100hrs here & i'm still totally riding the wave of HL adrenalin that rushed at me earlier, still super excited for everyone's faboo deals!



hahah same here...i should have gone to go work out at 9 pacific...but im still here trying to see if i want anything else lol...or if anything else in xs becomes available haha.


----------



## ahleah712

^^^how come I havn't heard anyone got an S in the halter dresses yet? all xs and M...who got the S?


----------



## lilflobowl

*yee38*, you will so don't worry!


----------



## lilflobowl

*ahleah*, they're all hiding cos they're scared to come out & get all the "aaaahhhh!!! so you're the one who took the dress i wanted!" responses!

*lec*, the high neck prune ombre dress is available in XS


----------



## ahleah712

the cream halter is officially sold out....


----------



## lilflobowl

ok girls. it's about time i hit the sack. as it is i'm on my lappie lying on my bed, underneath my blanket with the lights off. HAHA! 

night! & have a good time wiping the Hautelook sale clean!


----------



## ahleah712

lilflo-hahaha...So I'm thinkinh of the black and teal or the prune ombre also...hmmm


----------



## Lec8504

lilflobowl said:


> *ahleah*, they're all hiding cos they're scared to come out & get all the "aaaahhhh!!! so you're the one who took the dress i wanted!" responses!
> 
> *lec*, the high neck prune ombre dress is available in XS



egh not my style.  the color is...strange..to me.


----------



## mars702

Hi yee38.  I wear a 4-6 dress but I have a 34D chest so I have to size up in these


----------



## lilflobowl

hehe... all i can say is... if any of you can read this: &#12364;&#12435;&#12400;&#12387;&#12390;&#12367;&#12384;&#12373;&#12356;&#65281;(for those who can't it's ganbatte please!)


----------



## ahleah712

who has the prune ombre? fits TTS?


----------



## Lec8504

ugh why does the grey bow dress keep on tempting me...it keeps on popping up as "in someone's cart" ..so i keep on refreshing....


----------



## ahleah712

*Mega*- are you there?  the prune ombre is in my cart...I dont think I want it...do you?


----------



## ahleah712

Lec8504 said:


> ugh why does the grey bow dress keep on tempting me...it keeps on popping up as "in someone's cart" ..so i keep on refreshing....




hahahaha  me too....


----------



## ahleah712

^ I wonder what size is on hold too


----------



## Lec8504

same here..the last time i saw..it was a medium though.....

get the teal one shoulder one!  you look crazy nice in one shoulder!


----------



## Zophie

laurayuki said:


> SCOREEEED! Thanks piggy for last min help


 

I just got this one too.  All they had was an XXS so I hope I can sqeeze my butt into it.


----------



## ahleah712

iono...bf don't like one shoulder though...I kinda like the prune ombre tooo...ugh decisions


----------



## hya_been

ahleah712 said:


> *Mega*- are you there?  the prune ombre is in my cart...I dont think I want it...do you?



hehe not mega, but what size do you have?


----------



## ahleah712

plus I don't know what size to get it in?!


----------



## Lec8504

Zophie said:


> I just got this one too.  All they had was an XXS so I hope I can sqeeze my butt into it.



that dress is really  nice...i usually don't like zip front dresses but that one....sigh..really appealing to me now lol


----------



## Shopalicious

Great Score everyone.. !! I got the teal one shoulder dress .. Yay.. I am excited ... I want the grey halter in S but it keeps on showing in somebodys cart.. 

Lec - Congrats on the navy tube dress.. I really like it but I am scared that it will start slipping downwards.. so I didnt get it.. but the dress is truly stunning  !


----------



## ahleah712

hya_been said:


> hehe not mega, but what size do you have?



The s, I'm still debating if I should get it or not...ugh


----------



## Lec8504

ahleah712 said:


> plus I don't know what size to get it in?!



get ur usual size..i would think...


----------



## Megadane

Ahleah I'm a small and I think you are much smaller than I!!  If I can get a small I'm going to go for it,LOL!!
You're such a dear, enabling me so!  So whatcha got in your cart??


----------



## Lec8504

Shopalicious said:


> Great Score everyone.. !! I got the teal one shoulder dress .. Yay.. I am excited ... I want the grey halter in S but it keeps on showing in somebodys cart..
> 
> Lec - Congrats on the navy tube dress.. I really like it but I am scared that it will start slipping downwards.. so I didnt get it.. but the dress is truly stunning  !



i tried on the nude tube dress in the store and it was fine..so hopefully this one will be fine too :/  

so it's a small for the grey halter that keeps on  popping up? bleh....


----------



## Zophie

Lec8504 said:


> that dress is really nice...i usually don't like zip front dresses but that one....sigh..really appealing to me now lol


 

I think there's more XXS if that's your size.


----------



## Lec8504

ugh the black and teal one shoulder dress is sooo nice..esp after i saw LIL modeling it....but it just didn't look right when i tried it on...i guess i will have to pass...but it's soo nice!!


----------



## ahleah712

Megadane said:


> Ahleah I'm a small and I think you are much smaller than I!!  If I can get a small I'm going to go for it,LOL!!
> You're such a dear, enabling me so!  So whatcha got in your cart??



I'm a S also... I got the S in my cart...both the prune and teal/black one shoulder...ahhhh..what should I do?


----------



## Megadane

ahleah712 said:


> The s, I'm still debating if I should get it or not...ugh



oh you do have a small. If you don't want it please let me know, is it tts?
Woooweeeee this is challenging at work


----------



## Lec8504

Zophie said:


> I think there's more XXS if that's your size.



no..i don't think i can squeeze my butt into a xxs hahaha...on top maybe..but not my hips/butt :/


----------



## ahleah712

did you stay tts?



Shopalicious said:


> Great Score everyone.. !! I got the teal one shoulder dress .. Yay.. I am excited ... I want the grey halter in S but it keeps on showing in somebodys cart..
> 
> Lec - Congrats on the navy tube dress.. I really like it but I am scared that it will start slipping downwards.. so I didnt get it.. but the dress is truly stunning  !


----------



## Megadane

Hard choice they are both so nice!!


----------



## hya_been

Lec8504 said:


> i tried on the nude tube dress in the store and it was fine..so hopefully this one will be fine too :/
> 
> so it's a small for the grey halter that keeps on  popping up? bleh....



I got a message that the grey halter's sold out....it might appear as on hold until the purple's sold out...


----------



## Shopalicious

Em.. the Navy Tube is really tempting ... and I really want the grey halter.. did someone see an S popping up ? I cant seems to seee it  !!


----------



## ahleah712

^^^awww...booo...


----------



## Shopalicious

ahleah712 said:


> did you stay tts?



I am in the process of losing weight so.. it will be more risky.. if I am 10 pounds lighter


----------



## Lec8504

Shopalicious said:


> Em.. the Navy Tube is really tempting ... and I really want the grey halter.. did someone see an S popping up ? I cant seems to seee it  !!



err i just saw the magenta one in xs pop up and then it was gone.   No small or xs in the grey one at all..darn.

get the tube if you can't get the grey bow dress!


----------



## Shopalicious

K since the grey halter is sold out.. I guess.. I am heading to bed ... Nite everyone  Have fun shopping ^^


----------



## ahleah712

so you got the s?



Shopalicious said:


> I am in the process of losing weight so.. it will be more risky.. if I am 10 pounds lighter


----------



## DimpleGirl

I've seen so many ladies looked so good on HL dresses.  I couldn't resist and just purchased one.  What do you think ladies?  I purchased an xxs and I am 5'0, 85lbs.  Will it be too long on me?  I am praying that it will fit well.

http://www.hautelook.com/product?p=HRT6C667&c=MAGENTA&e=591


----------



## Lec8504

^ you can always tailor it.  Lvpiggy is 5'0 too and she looks great in all of her HL dresses.


----------



## ahleah712

ok I'm releasing the prune ombre in s now...go get it....


----------



## ahleah712

ahhh...i couldn't do it...sorry...give me a minute...lol


----------



## Zophie

Lec8504 said:


> no..i don't think i can squeeze my butt into a xxs hahaha...on top maybe..but not my hips/butt :/


 

I'm not sure I can either.  I just took a chance because the price was so low.


----------



## Megadane

I missed it boohpo


----------



## Lec8504

Zophie said:


> I'm not sure I can either.  I just took a chance because the price was so low.



youre definitely smaller than me...so you have a better chance hehe.   And if it doesn't fit then you can always sell it on ebay and probably not lose money.  

i got 2 already so...im just watching to see if the grey bow dress is available in a xs....if it is then im gonna exchange that with the magenta one...


----------



## ahleah712

sorry mega I couldn't I still have it..



Megadane said:


> I missed it boohpo


----------



## ahleah712

nevermind...someone took it out of my cart...boooo..


----------



## ahleah712

okay...done with this...i'm gonna hop on the elliptical...


----------



## shockboogie

lilflobowl said:


> ok girls. it's about time i hit the sack. as it is i'm on my lappie lying on my bed, underneath my blanket with the lights off. HAHA!
> 
> night! & have a good time wiping the Hautelook sale clean!




goodnight *lilflobowl*!!!!


----------



## Megadane

Ahleah thanks
Xoxo


----------



## hya_been

I don't understand, the magenta and gunmental keep going back and forth from sold out to on hold...


----------



## Megadane

Eee gaads did I steal it from you?  I was refreshing and it popped up!?!  I wouldn't have taken it away-oh no


----------



## ahleah712

^^^its ok...I was ok actually when I didn't see it in my cart anymore..so no worries


----------



## dreamdoll

Oh I'm late to the party!!

But I managed to get the S in magenta bow halter - YAY!!  At an unbelieveable price of 273!! 
Same time as *lilflobowl*...we were gushing on msn hahaha

Can't wait to see what everyone else got!


----------



## klng

lol, this sale is making us all so OCD. hahaha, I knew I should have bought the magenta halter while I was in class, but my professor unfortunately called on me to answer a series of questions for like 20 minutes . . . oh, Socratic method, how I hate thee!


----------



## dreamdoll

shockboogie said:


> ^^ I like the first one! I actually got the magenta one from HauteLook !


 
Yay!! Dress twins!


----------



## ahleah712

^ did you just get it or you got it really early?


----------



## dreamdoll

*ahleah* - I got it like within 5 minutes when the sale started, so pretty early...what did you get!


----------



## ahleah712

^^^didn't get anything...I woke up too late...I was actually dreaming about it and in my dream I got a lot of dresses, but I woke up and it was past 9 pacific already...I was debating on the prune and teal but end up not getting neither one


----------



## dreamdoll

OH I think both the prune and teal were nice! They still have quite a few available on the site now...with the navy strapless dress, which I've been debating over...but I think I'll pass and put that to my H fund for Tokyo instead!


----------



## SadieB

Just saw this dress, if it ends @ that price it's a good deal! Can't wear pastel colours  I think there is a pic of LVpiggy in it and Hayden Panetierre(?) also wore it.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320346515222


----------



## lilmissb

Morning! OMG! You girls went NUTS! There's so many pages to read. I'm just grateful that they didn't have the cream version of 39 on there!!! Otherwise I would have been very sad.... So how many and which ones did everyone get? I could kinda work it out in the gibberish but it was all too hard!


----------



## ItsMyWorld

Does anyone know if this dress is in stock elsewhere? I probably need a M or L... I lean towards the large and I could just have it altered down. I have a larger chest FWIW.
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/36833


----------



## Lec8504

dreamdoll said:


> OH I think both the prune and teal were nice! They still have quite a few available on the site now...with the navy strapless dress, which I've been debating over...but I think I'll pass and put that to my H fund for Tokyo instead!


 
hahah i needed your will power.  to fund these two dresses I kind of used part of my hawaii fund..time to save up again.  Sigh.


----------



## Lec8504

Megadane said:


> Eee gaads did I steal it from you? I was refreshing and it popped up!?! I wouldn't have taken it away-oh no


 
mega you got it?? 

and I agree with Lilmissb- roll count girls..who got what?! lol


----------



## AnnieMae

I bought the magenta bow dress but may need to have it shortened.  How are the hems finished on these dresses?  Can they be shortened?


----------



## Shopalicious

ItsMyWorld said:


> Does anyone know if this dress is in stock elsewhere? I probably need a M or L... I lean towards the large and I could just have it altered down. I have a larger chest FWIW.
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/36833



Preston might have it.. Pm me if u need his email  !!


----------



## lilmissb

^^You'll need it shortened? I thought it just covered your who hah?? Or is it knee length?


----------



## lilmissb

I'm so jealous! I wouldn't have minded the purple halter...*sigh* Good thing they didn't have HG dresses!!!

edit: have you seen, people are already hocking them off an eBay! They're using Hautelook's pics too!


----------



## Zophie

lilmissb said:


> I'm so jealous! I wouldn't have minded the purple halter...*sigh* Good thing they didn't have HG dresses!!!
> 
> edit: have you seen, people are already hocking them off an eBay! They're using Hautelook's pics too!


 

argh, that annoys me.  I know everybody wants to make a buck and all but to buy dresses that some people actually want to wear just to turn around and sell on ebay when other people are trying to find their size pisses me off.  Of course mine could end up on ebay too if it looks bad, but they will take a return within 14 days too.


----------



## Zophie

SadieB said:


> Just saw this dress, if it ends @ that price it's a good deal! Can't wear pastel colours  I think there is a pic of LVpiggy in it and Hayden Panetierre(?) also wore it.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320346515222


 

I loooove that color!  I think it might be too big for me though.


----------



## Lec8504

AnnieMae said:


> I bought the magenta bow dress but may need to have it shortened. How are the hems finished on these dresses? Can they be shortened?


 
yes they can be shortened..just bring them to a trusted tailor.  Usually all of the dresses fall just right for me...there is only one dress that I needed to get shortened.


----------



## Lec8504

lilmissb said:


> I'm so jealous! I wouldn't have minded the purple halter...*sigh* Good thing they didn't have HG dresses!!!
> 
> edit: have you seen, people are already hocking them off an eBay! They're using Hautelook's pics too!


 
that makes me mad..people are always out for a profit nowadays. ugh.

edit...anyone have the magenta bow dress in xxs....is it popping up for u guys?

medium magenta bow is available!


----------



## nettenette

nm


----------



## lilmissb

^We can't actually sell anything on TPF but I guess we could create a HauteLook thread and say if it doesn't fit???


----------



## hya_been

would it be a bad idea to go a size up in HL?  I think I'm similar in size to you *Lilmissb* - I should be a small, but the magenta just popped up in a medium


----------



## nettenette

lilmissb said:


> ^We can't actually sell anything on TPF but I guess we could create a HauteLook thread and say if it doesn't fit???



i wonder what haute look does with the returns?


----------



## hya_been

nettenette said:


> i wonder what haute look does with the returns?



they probably don't get many because they only refund half the price you paid if you return it to them after 14 days from when they shipped it...


----------



## lilmissb

hya_been said:


> would it be a bad idea to go a size up in HL?  I think I'm similar in size to you *Lilmissb* - I should be a small, but the magenta just popped up in a medium



YES it would! It won't fit properly and will look loose. Esp a strapless one. I know it's not really strapless but if it doesn't fit properly the neck part will be fine but the rest will slip off. Java had the purple in a size up and it was struggling to stay on her!


----------



## Lola24

I'm a little bummed right now and need to vent, trying to decide what to do..... I ordered my dress this morning and was so happy, had so many problems with my computer with the pages and didn't get my coupon code to go through and now it seems like they do work, I even called and was told it was expired.  I can cancel or just suck up not getting the discount, which I got an awesome dress at an awesome price but still.....  Plus I HOPE the size is good because my one and only HL dress is an XS and it's big, I like it just fine but it is big, so I ordered an XXS, hope it's not too small ugh... Oh I got the magenta bow dress....


----------



## javaboo

The bow dress go with your regular size. The one shoulder dress you can size up cuz the zipper doesn't allow the dress to stretch much but then you might have a gap.

Some of the stuff on there looks pretty nice but I don't want double of the styles I have now. Its not that much cheaper than the store prices. Also, who knows if there are a few dresses floating around later when the resort 2009 goes on sale the fall might go to 70% off. 

I'll be back with some pictures later, I'm off to go get ready for my trip.


----------



## Lola24

NEVERMIND, my code IS no good, maybe they caught it between this morning and now or maybe it was really never good... but I guess all I missed out on is the $10 off for my first time ordering, I can deal with that : )  Still hope my XXS works out, and I sooooo hope it makes it here for my B-Day, this was my bday gift to myself, among a couple other little things here and there : ) : )


----------



## Lola24

javaboo said:


> The bow dress go with your regular size. The one shoulder dress you can size up cuz the zipper doesn't allow the dress to stretch much but then you might have a gap.
> 
> Some of the stuff on there looks pretty nice but I don't want double of the styles I have now. Its not that much cheaper than the store prices. Also, who knows if there are a few dresses floating around later when the resort 2009 goes on sale the fall might go to 70% off.
> 
> I'll be back with some pictures later, I'm off to go get ready for my trip.



Oh, thank you so much, I feel much better about the bow dress and that's what I was thinking : )  I know XXS works for me, when I got my first HL I didn't even realize they made XXS and got an XS which I have since realized how big it is for me BUT I like it a little loose for the situations I use it for anyway, my new one I want SUPER tight though so I think I'll be good YAY.


----------



## laurayuki

Lola24 said:


> NEVERMIND, my code IS no good, maybe they caught it between this morning and now or maybe it was really never good... but I guess all I missed out on is the $10 off for my first time ordering, I can deal with that : ) Still hope my XXS works out, and I sooooo hope it makes it here for my B-Day, this was my bday gift to myself, among a couple other little things here and there : ) : )


 
Wait did you try the 20% off code? that should be good. I think it's INstyle09 or something like that it's in this thread. call and they can still give you the discount!!


----------



## Zophie

laurayuki said:


> Wait did you try the 20% off code? that should be good. I think it's INstyle09 or something like that it's in this thread. call and they can still give you the discount!!


 

I used the code when I ordered online and it worked.


----------



## Lec8504

laurayuki said:


> Wait did you try the 20% off code? that should be good. I think it's INstyle09 or something like that it's in this thread. call and they can still give you the discount!!


 
apparently haute decided to cancel the code a couple of hours ago because they realize that they're losing money.  really really shady imo.


----------



## Lola24

I called and I just tried it with something and it didn't work and I called an they told me it was expired, glad it worked for others, I'm not going to dwell on it, I guess it was either the code and no dress or the dress and no code for me......


----------



## Lola24

yeah, so I guess if it worked for me this morning then I may have gotten it, oh well, it was so hard trying to just get the dress and now the dress is long gone anyway so can't cry over spilled milk....... still got an HL dress for a fair price considering they are hard to catch on sale right ; )


----------



## laurayuki

I see i see. Thanks for the explanation *lec*.. i was out of commission for a couple of hours and so much happened!
Still good scoer though *Lola* high five!


----------



## Lec8504

Lola24 said:


> I called and I just tried it with something and it didn't work and I called an they told me it was expired, glad it worked for others, I'm not going to dwell on it, I guess it was either the code and no dress or the dress and no code for me......


 
lola..someone just called in the deals and steal forum..and they were able to get haute to refund them the 20%..so maybe you can try and complain to them?


----------



## Lola24

I will do that, thanks : )


----------



## laurayuki

i just wanna say *sharing of information is power girls!*


----------



## Lola24

I called again and got the customer service manager (without even having to ask) who was wonderful : ) she interjected as I was getting into my complaint and explained what happened and said that she would most definitely refund me, it's going to take a couple of days and she said she will send me an email in the morning (her time) so I will have to keep a eye out for that, I trust that she will take care of it.  I was starting to get a little upset because this was my first time buying with them but after what she did and seeming quite truthful in explaining the actual situation that happened with the code, I will be happy to shop with them again : )


----------



## Lola24

laurayuki said:


> i just wanna say *sharing of information is power girls!*



you got that right!!!


----------



## more_CHOOS

Wow!  Looks like some of you ladies were able to score some really good deals!!  Congrats to everyone who found something!  I was only able to purchase the Magenta dress in XS!  And created an account using DH's email to get the 20% off since I've already used it on my account.  Hopefully they won't catch it and add it back to my card! 

Anyway, the code should still work.  It should expire 3/31/09
http://www.instyle.com/instyle/package/general/photos/0,,20169684_20257462_20575283,00.html


----------



## Lola24

^^I think we got the same dress : )  I hope mines not too small...... I know I'll worry about it until I get it, LOL.  My current XS is big so I'm going to stop talking about it, LOL.  Enjoy you're dress, I just love that one and they still have it on net a porter for full price, well in the gray color.....


----------



## Megadane

I was actually at work during the rampage when the sale began and when I read this *klng* I laughed out loud..my patients must think I'm nuts:blink:




klng said:


> lol, this sale is making us all so OCD. hahaha, I knew I should have bought the magenta halter while I was in class, but my professor unfortunately called on me to answer a series of questions for like 20 minutes . . . oh, Socratic method, how I hate thee!


----------



## Megadane

Oh smartypants!!  Good job sista  My BF is not entirely supportive of my new HL obsession, I'm glad yours is!!



more_CHOOS said:


> Wow! Looks like some of you ladies were able to score some really good deals!! Congrats to everyone who found something! I was only able to purchase the Magenta dress in XS! And created an account using DH's email to get the 20% off since I've already used it on my account. Hopefully they won't catch it and add it back to my card!
> 
> Anyway, the code should still work. It should expire 3/31/09
> http://www.instyle.com/instyle/package/general/photos/0,,20169684_20257462_20575283,00.html


----------



## Megadane

Have a great trip *Java!!  *Can't wait to see the pics



javaboo said:


> The bow dress go with your regular size. The one shoulder dress you can size up cuz the zipper doesn't allow the dress to stretch much but then you might have a gap.
> 
> Some of the stuff on there looks pretty nice but I don't want double of the styles I have now. Its not that much cheaper than the store prices. Also, who knows if there are a few dresses floating around later when the resort 2009 goes on sale the fall might go to 70% off.
> 
> I'll be back with some pictures later, I'm off to go get ready for my trip.


----------



## more_CHOOS

^^Heheh...DF is not at all supportive although he loves it when I put them on.  He actually really likes HL dresses, but he doesn't support HL and CL obsession!  

*LUXLOVER*, that purple off the shoulder dress you wore to the SF HL meet...how does that run?  I'm usually an XS or XXS in HL.  34-26-35, 106 lbs and 5'2, do you think XXS would fit me better, or an XS?  TIA


----------



## cfellis522

I got the dark violet tank dress in a small.  I tried the coupon and it didnt work.  Do you htink that if I call their Cust Svc that they would still give it to me?  I tried and the pages were loading soooo slow (I guess we were all pounding their servers...) and the pages wouldnt refressh correctly, etc...  When I got thru to the checkout, I noticed the coupon had dropped off and just didnt want to hassle with possbily loosing the dress.  Oh well....

I also lost an auction today on Fleabay for a size small in the Ash Ombre.  If anyone knows of one, pls let me know.  I have been trying to get one, but they are sold out except for the XS.  It could fit, but since I am not near a store to try one on, I am hesitant to buy it in the XS.  

Cara


----------



## cfellis522

So are you going to wear a CL and HL combination at your F&F night, CHOOS?  

Cara


----------



## Megadane

So, someone mentioned not having seen any pics for awhile so I'll post some if you don't mind perusing through my poor iPhone quality shots
First, hats off to the BEST SA ever, *Preston*, who encouraged me to get the black pailettes dress #27.  It arrived today and I absolutely love it-I feel like he knows whats 'right' for me even though he has never helped me in person.
Thanks Preston!
I'm going to sell my black 2008 resort dress now as I don't need two LBD's.
Samedi...ash ombre with tall boots and a black cardi (with my great dane Jersey just cause kLng showed off her boyfriends bike


----------



## Megadane

Give them a call Cara..some of the girls were able to get the discount after they checked out!

quote=cfellis522;10124077]I got the dark violet tank dress in a small. I tried the coupon and it didnt work. Do you htink that if I call their Cust Svc that they would still give it to me? I tried and the pages were loading soooo slow (I guess we were all pounding their servers...) and the pages wouldnt refressh correctly, etc... When I got thru to the checkout, I noticed the coupon had dropped off and just didnt want to hassle with possbily loosing the dress. Oh well....

I also lost an auction today on Fleabay for a size small in the Ash Ombre. If anyone knows of one, pls let me know. I have been trying to get one, but they are sold out except for the XS. It could fit, but since I am not near a store to try one on, I am hesitant to buy it in the XS. 

Cara[/quote]


----------



## Megadane

Dimanche..black resort dress, Banana Rebuplic jacket, grey cardi, tall boots.  I was a wee bit overdressed for the occasion


----------



## Zophie

Megadane, I love the black dress on you and how you can change it up by adding different things.


----------



## Megadane

Today..trying on #27 with White House Black Market shrug.
I love HL


----------



## klng

Megadane said:


> I'm going to sell my black 2008 resort dress now as I don't need two LBD's.
> Samedi...ash ombre with tall boots and a black cardi (with my great dane Jersey just cause kLng showed off her boyfriends bike



*Meg:*  You look so stunning in that ash ombre and the #27 black dress and the resort 2008 black dress!!!!  

I'm sad we won't be dress twins anymore, but at least we were twins for a few weeks.  

And I think that was May, not me, who was showing off the bf's bike. hahaha


----------



## Megadane

^^^Oh right it was May..sorry, lol!


----------



## cfellis522

Megadane,  You look great in that Ash Ombre.  I Soooo want one.  I just cant find one and lost one in an auction today.  You look great in your other dresses as well...

Love your puppy!  *smile*

Cara


----------



## Megadane

Thank you Cara, keep looking for the ash ombre!  It's such a fun dress, I hope you find one.  Jersey is very sweet but a little confused as to why I was taking pictures of myself
Hey where is lvpiggy?  I thought she was going to head the sale parade?  Maybe she is waiting the Resort sale



cfellis522 said:


> Megadane, You look great in that Ash Ombre. I Soooo want one. I just cant find one and lost one in an auction today. You look great in your other dresses as well...
> 
> Love your puppy! *smile*
> 
> Cara


----------



## Lec8504

klng said:


> *Meg:* You look so stunning in that ash ombre and the #27 black dress and the resort 2008 black dress!!!!
> 
> I'm sad we won't be dress twins anymore, but at least we were twins for a few weeks.
> 
> And I think that was May, not me, who was showing off the bf's bike. hahaha


 
haha wasn't it ahleah that showed off her bf's bicycle?

but meg you look so gorgeous...love everything


----------



## klng

Lec8504 said:


> haha wasn't it ahleah that showed off her bf's bicycle?



you're right, haha.


----------



## Lec8504

more_CHOOS said:


> ^^Heheh...DF is not at all supportive although he loves it when I put them on. He actually really likes HL dresses, but he doesn't support HL and CL obsession!
> 
> *LUXLOVER*, that purple off the shoulder dress you wore to the SF HL meet...how does that run? I'm usually an XS or XXS in HL. 34-26-35, 106 lbs and 5'2, do you think XXS would fit me better, or an XS? TIA


 
not luxlover but it's actually the ash ombre dress...shades of gray..not purple. and it fits pretty TTS.


----------



## lilflobowl

Meg, you look faboo!!
The price of staying up so late last night: I'm an absolute wreck! Eyes are super tired, sinuses are super active & my hair is in an absolute mess!
But I'm still happy I got my dress


----------



## lilflobowl

Oh & lilmissb, #39 was on sale in the purple colour but it was only available in xxs from what I saw.. Site crashed a few times!


----------



## xegbl

I managed to get my 2 dresses .... luckily they're still available and the code works now.... I'm glad all's well, just hope they'll fit me 

I got the blue and white tube dress and the purple/plum dress off shoulder dress... . DH is paying one of them as anniversary present.. hehe


----------



## luxlover

ahh!! i was in meetings all morning and missed the entire hautelook sale =(. congrats to all of you who got the bow halter dress. totally cute, and the price is amazing!! 

if anyone decides on not wanting their XXS or XS, please let me know.

P.S. Thanks Lec, for trying to look for one for me the entire day. You are such a sweetheart!


----------



## luxlover

more_CHOOS said:


> ^^Heheh...DF is not at all supportive although he loves it when I put them on.  He actually really likes HL dresses, but he doesn't support HL and CL obsession!
> 
> *LUXLOVER*, that purple off the shoulder dress you wore to the SF HL meet...how does that run?  I'm usually an XS or XXS in HL.  34-26-35, 106 lbs and 5'2, do you think XXS would fit me better, or an XS?  TIA



I actually wore the ash ombre off the shoulder dress... I have the purple off the shoulder dress though and it fits TTS. Based on your measurements, I think you should get XS. the dress is a bit on the short side, so you will get more length with the XS.

side note: ahhhh i just got the first scratch on my brand new bag >_<!!! painful!! sorry, i just had to share. no one else understands what i'm going through but my fellow TPFer.


----------



## dreamdoll

*meg* - you look amazing in the black dresses!! I love #27 on you!!

congrats *xegbl*!! I have the plum off shoulder and it's lovely!!

*lilflobowl* - I know, tell me about it, I'm a wreck this morning due to total lack of sleep!! But it's worth it isn't it hehe


----------



## dreamdoll

Cara, definitely give them a ring, they should be able to honour it for you! 



cfellis522 said:


> I got the dark violet tank dress in a small. I tried the coupon and it didnt work. Do you htink that if I call their Cust Svc that they would still give it to me? I tried and the pages were loading soooo slow (I guess we were all pounding their servers...) and the pages wouldnt refressh correctly, etc... When I got thru to the checkout, I noticed the coupon had dropped off and just didnt want to hassle with possbily loosing the dress. Oh well....
> 
> I also lost an auction today on Fleabay for a size small in the Ash Ombre. If anyone knows of one, pls let me know. I have been trying to get one, but they are sold out except for the XS. It could fit, but since I am not near a store to try one on, I am hesitant to buy it in the XS.
> 
> Cara


----------



## more_CHOOS

cfellis522 said:


> So are you going to wear a CL and HL combination at your F&F night, CHOOS?
> 
> Cara


 
Hahha..I wish.  I definately think that it would be too much since my place is very casual.  However, I would definately stand out!  Can you imagine your waittress serving you in an HL dresss and CL's


----------



## Megadane

Ouch  **Hugs**


luxlover said:


> I actually wore the ash ombre off the shoulder dress... I have the purple off the shoulder dress though and it fits TTS. Based on your measurements, I think you should get XS. the dress is a bit on the short side, so you will get more length with the XS.
> 
> side note: ahhhh i just got the first scratch on my brand new bag >_<!!! painful!! sorry, i just had to share. no one else understands what i'm going through but my fellow TPFer.


----------



## lilflobowl

Dreamdoll, I can't wait for work to be over so tt I can get some much needed sleep.

Oh, & totally out of topic, after the hautelook sale I decided to take a shower only to find my bathroon flooded!!! Talk abt a rain on my parade!


----------



## lilmissb

Well done on your hauls girls! If anyone finds their purple bow halter in S doesn't fit, pm me! 

I saw the 39 in the darker colour and wasn't really that into it. Still like the lighter one. maybe I should list it as my UHG HL in my siggy!! It'll be like "Eleanor" for Nicholas Cage in Gone in 60 Seconds!!!


----------



## lilflobowl

Oh & to start off Lec's roll call you girls can add to this list:

lilflobowl: purple off-shoulder dress (xs)


----------



## lilmissb

Sorry to hear about the scratch lux!  What bag?


----------



## javaboo

Sorry to hear that *lux*!

*Meg*: What size did you go with your black 27? Did you go with M or S? Did you find the waist a little tight? The rest of the dress fits me just fine but the waist did not stretch at all. I love all your modeling pictures and your dog by the way!

Congrats to everyone who purchased dresses today! I can't wait to see modeling.


----------



## Lec8504

SALES ROLL CALL TIME 

lilflobowl: purple off-shoulder dress
lec8504: magenta bow dress & navy and white tube dress


----------



## Lec8504

lilmissb said:


> Sorry to hear about the scratch lux!  What bag?



please don't tell me it's one of your H bags lux


----------



## Lec8504

lilflobowl said:


> Dreamdoll, I can't wait for work to be over so tt I can get some much needed sleep.
> 
> Oh, & totally out of topic, after the hautelook sale I decided to take a shower only to find my bathroon flooded!!! Talk abt a rain on my parade!



omg...what happened?!  I would've freaked out but then I over react to everything heheh


----------



## lilflobowl

Lec, I think my toilet is leaking water... Oh well! Man, I still feel the shopping urge. Help!


----------



## Lec8504

^

hehe i'm bad but.....the black and white victoria beckham dress is available at gilt now...hehe you want it?


----------



## xegbl

dreamdoll said:


> *meg* - you look amazing in the black dresses!! I love #27 on you!!
> 
> congrats *xegbl*!! I have the plum off shoulder and it's lovely!!
> 
> *lilflobowl* - I know, tell me about it, I'm a wreck this morning due to total lack of sleep!! But it's worth it isn't it hehe




Thanks! Btw, I'm a fellow S'porean too but residing in Seattle right now... Missed the food back home...


----------



## Zophie

lilflobowl said:


> Lec, I think my toilet is leaking water... Oh well! Man, I still feel the shopping urge. Help!


 

yuck.  I have had plumbing problems practically everywhere I live.  Somehow I always seem to pick places with bad plumbing.


----------



## dreamdoll

Joining the sales roll!

lilflobowl: purple off-shoulder dress (XS)
lec8504: magenta bow dress & navy and white tube dress
dreamdoll: magenta bow dress (S)


----------



## dreamdoll

xegbl said:


> Thanks! Btw, I'm a fellow S'porean too but residing in Seattle right now... Missed the food back home...


 
Ahhh if you come back...we should all do a HL meetup!!


----------



## dreamdoll

V, I hope your toilet's fine! What happened??


----------



## xegbl

Joining the sales roll!

lilflobowl: purple off-shoulder dress (XS)
lec8504: magenta bow dress & navy and white tube dress
dreamdoll: magenta bow dress (S)
xegbl: purple off-shoulder dress & navy and white tube dress (XXS)


----------



## klng

^^^ I wanna join too! 

lilflobowl: purple off-shoulder dress (XS)
lec8504: magenta bow dress & navy and white tube dress
dreamdoll: magenta bow dress (S)
xegbl: purple off-shoulder dress & navy and white tube dress (XXS)
klng: magenta bow dress (XS) or (XXS)


----------



## lilmissb

*lilflo* you toilet flooded??? You poor thing!


----------



## lilflobowl

Dreamdoll, no idea but if my bathroom was in sub-zero temperatures I'd probably have a layer of ice that I could ice skate on ala tom & jerry (if I were their size)

Lec, you bad girl! But it's ok, I think I'll pass up looking like a sexy jailbird


----------



## Lec8504

lilflobowl said:


> Dreamdoll, no idea but if my bathroom was in sub-zero temperatures I'd probably have a layer of ice that I could ice skate on ala tom & jerry (if I were their size)
> 
> Lec, you bad girl! But it's ok, I think I'll pass up looking like a sexy jailbird



lmao......your comment and someone said earlier today "we're big head twins!" LOL


----------



## Lec8504

lilflobowl: purple off-shoulder dress (XS)
lec8504: magenta bow dress & navy and white tube dress (both XS)
dreamdoll: magenta bow dress (S)
xegbl: purple off-shoulder dress & navy and white tube dress (XXS)
klng: magenta bow dress (XS) or (XXS)

haha i didn't know we're adding sizes..makes sense though..doh!


----------



## pisdapisda79

lilflobowl: purple off-shoulder dress (XS)
lec8504: magenta bow dress & navy and white tube dress
dreamdoll: magenta bow dress (S)
xegbl: purple off-shoulder dress & navy and white tube dress (XXS)
klng: magenta bow dress (XS) or (XXS)[/quote]
Pisdapisda: magenta bow dress (S)


----------



## girlofpace

lilflobowl: purple off-shoulder dress (XS)
lec8504: magenta bow dress & navy and white tube dress
dreamdoll: magenta bow dress (S)
xegbl: purple off-shoulder dress & navy and white tube dress (XXS)
klng: magenta bow dress (XS) or (XXS)
girlofpace: anthracite one shoulder rose dress (xs)


----------



## pinkmitsy4

lilflobowl: purple off-shoulder dress (XS)
lec8504: magenta bow dress & navy and white tube dress
dreamdoll: magenta bow dress (S)
xegbl: purple off-shoulder dress & navy and white tube dress (XXS)
klng: magenta bow dress (XS) or (XXS)[/quote]
Pisdapisda: magenta bow dress (S)
girlofpace: anthracite one shoulder rose dress (xs)
pinkmitsy4: magenta bow dress (XS) & cream dress (XS)


----------



## lilflobowl

Wah wah wah!!! Someone snagged the cream bow in XS! Darn, I could've sized down & let go of my S instead!
(If anybody needs to size up to an S from an XS let me know; I'll swop with you since mine's never been worn)

Lilmissb, yea... Fortunately it's the water pipe feeding to my toilet rather than the toilet drainage otherwise that would be plain disgusting & nasty!


----------



## Megadane

Lilmissb dear..I would help you if I were a few thousand miles closer
We could put on our fancy dresses and plumbers boots, or whatever they call them, and have at it!



lilflobowl said:


> Dreamdoll, I can't wait for work to be over so tt I can get some much needed sleep.
> 
> Oh, & totally out of topic, after the hautelook sale I decided to take a shower only to find my bathroon flooded!!! Talk abt a rain on my parade!


----------



## Megadane

*Zophie, Dreamdoll, klng, Cfellis, Lec, Lilflobowl,* thanks for your kind words..I'm on a pic-posting ban now.  It's so fun to share but I don't want to appear vain
*Java* I went with an M and it fits great through the waist but a little roomy in the bust which I find kind of odd since I'm a 36-38C depending on the day (today being a 38 day  I might have to have the straps taken up a bit..hopefully that will help.  

*Lilflobowl *I hope you get your cream bow dress!


----------



## lilmissb

*lilflo,* ITA!!! A burst water pip is sooo much better than a burst drainage system. Ewwwww!!!!


----------



## more_CHOOS

lilflobowl: purple off-shoulder dress (XS)
lec8504: magenta bow dress & navy and white tube dress
dreamdoll: magenta bow dress (S)
xegbl: purple off-shoulder dress & navy and white tube dress (XXS)
klng: magenta bow dress (XS) or (XXS)[/quote]
Pisdapisda: magenta bow dress (S)
girlofpace: anthracite one shoulder rose dress (xs)
pinkmitsy4: magenta bow dress (XS) & cream dress (XS)
more_CHOOS: magenta bow dress (XS) & purple off-shoulder dress (XS)


----------



## lilflobowl

Meg, don't you dare go on a pic posting ban! Thou dost protest!
I'm so hoping someone wants to swop.


----------



## shockboogie

lilflobowl: purple off-shoulder dress (XS)
lec8504: magenta bow dress & navy and white tube dress
dreamdoll: magenta bow dress (S)
xegbl: purple off-shoulder dress & navy and white tube dress (XXS)
klng: magenta bow dress (XS) or (XXS)[/quote]
Pisdapisda: magenta bow dress (S)
girlofpace: anthracite one shoulder rose dress (xs)
pinkmitsy4: magenta bow dress (XS) & cream dress (XS)
more_CHOOS: magenta bow dress (XS) & purple off-shoulder dress (XS)
shockboogie: magenta bow dress (XS)


----------



## dreamdoll

O wow I can't wait to see everyone's modelling pics!!


----------



## more_CHOOS

^ I guess we can be the magenta octuplets


----------



## shimmerbrick

hello! many fellow singaporeans here i see

i am so depressed right now!

i bought the XS in magenta bow last night, snagged it up in a jiffy without bothering to care much about the size, and today i made a trip down to the boutique to try it on and realized S fits me perfect! XS would have been too small...

i am completely and utterly miserable. 

*would anyone like to do an exchange*? i don't mind the gunmetal colour as well, though magenta's more striking. sigh. if anyone has an S and doesn't mind an XS, drop me a PM!

i know i shouldn't be overly dramatic about a dress, but i'm depressed. boohoo.


----------



## HerveLegerSA

Ladies, control yourself.  Spring is around the color.  Think about the resort dresses.


----------



## dreamdoll

more_CHOOS said:


> ^ I guess we can be the magenta octuplets


 
lol


----------



## Lec8504

more_CHOOS said:


> ^ I guess we can be the magenta octuplets




yup...it'll be so crazy if we all meet and wear the same dress...lol..that would be a sight.


----------



## dreamdoll

I hope you get what you're looking for!



shimmerbrick said:


> hello! many fellow singaporeans here i see
> 
> i am so depressed right now!
> 
> i bought the XS in magenta bow last night, snagged it up in a jiffy without bothering to care much about the size, and today i made a trip down to the boutique to try it on and realized S fits me perfect! XS would have been too small...
> 
> i am completely and utterly miserable.
> 
> *would anyone like to do an exchange*? i don't mind the gunmetal colour as well, though magenta's more striking. sigh. if anyone has an S and doesn't mind an XS, drop me a PM!
> 
> i know i shouldn't be overly dramatic about a dress, but i'm depressed. boohoo.


----------



## roussel

^ That is a pic I wanna see - magenta octuplets! go go go!!!

I can't wait to get my teal/black dress so I can join in the fun here.


----------



## dreamdoll

I would love to see your modelling pics - you always look fab!! You won't appear vain at all!!



Megadane said:


> *Zophie, Dreamdoll, klng, Cfellis, Lec, Lilflobowl,* thanks for your kind words..I'm on a pic-posting ban now. It's so fun to share but I don't want to appear vain
> *Java* I went with an M and it fits great through the waist but a little roomy in the bust which I find kind of odd since I'm a 36-38C depending on the day (today being a 38 day I might have to have the straps taken up a bit..hopefully that will help.
> 
> *Lilflobowl *I hope you get your cream bow dress!


----------



## lilflobowl

Shimmerbrick, I really don't think the xs will be all that bad; must remember that the dress will stretch out so while the S maybe just nice now it will become a bit looser with more wear.
Don't fret too much, you've already bought the dress & at a fantastic price too; since you're in SG we could do a meetup & show you what we mean abt the dresses stretching out! Will that help put your mind at a bit more ease?


----------



## shimmerbrick

*lil,* even the SA told me that XS would be too small (my ego, my ego! heh) because I tried on *S* and it fit just perfect, although the bust was a teensy weensy bit loose. For the size S, the hips and butt area contoured exactly (I FINALLY see why girls go crazy over these dresses!) and fit me like a glove. the shop ran out of XS for me to try..

sigh. i think i'm going to wait for the dress to come and try to wiggle my way in. hopefully i don't burst at the seams and look like a stuffed sausage.

my offer still stands though, anyone wants to exchange just PM me!


----------



## Zophie

lilflobowl: purple off-shoulder dress (XS)
lec8504: magenta bow dress & navy and white tube dress
dreamdoll: magenta bow dress (S)
xegbl: purple off-shoulder dress & navy and white tube dress (XXS)
klng: magenta bow dress (XS) or (XXS)[/quote]
Pisdapisda: magenta bow dress (S)
girlofpace: anthracite one shoulder rose dress (xs)
pinkmitsy4: magenta bow dress (XS) & cream dress (XS)
more_CHOOS: magenta bow dress (XS) & purple off-shoulder dress (XS)
shockboogie: magenta bow dress (XS)
Zophie: teal/gunmetal reversible dress (XXS)


----------



## may3545

Wow great deals! I didn't find anything I wanted or in my size. Can't wait to see action shots!


----------



## ahleah712

klng said:


> *Meg:*  You look so stunning in that ash ombre and the #27 black dress and the resort 2008 black dress!!!!
> 
> I'm sad we won't be dress twins anymore, but at least we were twins for a few weeks.
> 
> And I think that was May, not me, who was showing off the bf's bike. hahaha



no...it was me girls...lol


----------



## ahleah712

wow...great haul girls....if anyone gets their gunmetal in S and doesn't fit...let me know....lol


----------



## dreamdoll

shimmer, you might be an XS? Did you find it hard to zip up in the S? I normally need help zipping up and I know the size is right then as the bandages do have some give and stretch out...supposedly to "shrink" back after dry-cleaning....but I'm not one who likes it too tight was well if it makes any sense....so a little help with zipping and I know my size is fine...



shimmerbrick said:


> *lil,* even the SA told me that XS would be too small (my ego, my ego! heh) because I tried on *S* and it fit just perfect, although the bust was a teensy weensy bit loose. For the size S, the hips and butt area contoured exactly (I FINALLY see why girls go crazy over these dresses!) and fit me like a glove. the shop ran out of XS for me to try..
> 
> sigh. i think i'm going to wait for the dress to come and try to wiggle my way in. hopefully i don't burst at the seams and look like a stuffed sausage.
> 
> my offer still stands though, anyone wants to exchange just PM me!


----------



## shimmerbrick

*dreamdoll*: i didn't even try doing it myself, i popped my head into the dress and the SA just came in to help me zip up. but it was quite an easy zipup, however there was hardly any space left after the dress was fully on me. i'm a usual UK size 8-10. chest area had a little more space to give though, because i'm not very blessed at the chest area. heh heh. 

*lil:* thanks for the PM - i'm going for a meeting soon so i might call u later!



dreamdoll said:


> shimmer, you might be an XS? Did you find it hard to zip up in the S? I normally need help zipping up and I know the size is right then as the bandages do have some give and stretch out...supposedly to "shrink" back after dry-cleaning....but I'm not one who likes it too tight was well if it makes any sense....so a little help with zipping and I know my size is fine...


----------



## lhasa

I wanted to see how the Hautelook sale turned out - my computer froze up and by the time it was back on line, the cream bow dress in S was all gone.  I hope someone here got one!


----------



## Harpy12345

hi, if i'm smaller than a bcbg size 0, what am i in herve?


----------



## Lec8504

^ what's ur measurement..or height and weight?

but i have a feeling you are a xxs...


----------



## Harpy12345

Lec8504 said:


> ^ what's ur measurement..or height and weight?
> 
> but i have a feeling you are a xxs...



my weight is 95lbs, 5ft2 (: thanks so much!


----------



## Lec8504

you're a xxs


----------



## Harpy12345

Lec8504 said:


> you're a xxs



thanks alot!


----------



## lilflobowl

Oh man! All these tiny chicks popping up; I feel like I need to plump you girls up!


----------



## Lec8504

lilflobowl said:


> Oh man! All these tiny chicks popping up; I feel like I need to plump you girls up!



lmao omg lilflo..you are on a roll....


and y am i still awake


----------



## dreamdoll

I agree, XXS...


----------



## HerveLegerSA

Harpy12345 said:


> my weight is 95lbs, 5ft2 (: thanks so much!


*Harpy12345*, you are XXS.  I like you already.........


----------



## lilmissb

*lilflo* I'm your size!!!! Don't leave me out


----------



## lilflobowl

Cos you want to read more of my humour? Heh! Darnit, my phone can't access tpf emoticons


----------



## lilflobowl

Lilmissb, we can form a tagteam. Let's call ourselves The Skankies & our mission will be to plump up tiny chicks.


----------



## dreamdoll

Oh dear, I'm a S...I think I need to join your club!


----------



## lilflobowl

join join, we're open for memberships!


----------



## Harpy12345

lilflobowl said:


> Lilmissb, we can form a tagteam. Let's call ourselves The Skankies & our mission will be to plump up tiny chicks.



hey lilflobowl, may i ask what size was your teal/black one-shoulder you wore at your friends wedding?

thanks!


----------



## lilmissb

YAY!!! We have the S club girls!


----------



## dreamdoll

lilmissb said:


> YAY!!! We have the S club girls!


 
Yay! We should round up more members!


----------



## can008

ladies, how does dress #1 and #21 from fall 2008 fits?
lilflobowl and may3545, the teal one shoulder dress you have, does it fit TTS or more like the ash ombre (a tad smaller)? 
so far i got xxs cream halter and xs ash ombre that fits me well, but xxs ash ombre is too small.
i am thinking of taking the plunge in hautelook.com sale, but worry about sizing...
i hope you can help me.
thank you.


----------



## lilflobowl

i'm an XS in the teal one shoulder. I got an S for the ash ombre but I believe it's kinda big cos when I sit down I get fabric bunches around my stomach so I'm going to get that altered down. I say it runs TTS cos I'm in XS in the strapless ombre and the honeysuckle/raspberry dress.


----------



## lilflobowl

aughhh! i really wanna swop my S cream bow for an XS cream bow!


----------



## lilmissb

Totally!


----------



## lilmissb

If anyone doesn't fit their size SMALL pm me please!


----------



## can008

lilflobowl said:


> i'm an XS in the teal one shoulder. I got an S for the ash ombre but I believe it's kinda big cos when I sit down I get fabric bunches around my stomach so I'm going to get that altered down. I say it runs TTS cos I'm in XS in the strapless ombre and the honeysuckle/raspberry dress.



Thank you lilflobowl! 
My XS ash ombre is fitting me really well, not too big at all, about the same way as my XXS cream halter actually. But maybe I should not size up on this.
I hope you get to swap your S cream with an XS, soon. And so do you, lilmissb. I certainly know how annoying it is to have the wrong size!


----------



## Lola24

I'm getting so anxious about the size I orded again, I SO wish I tried on the bow dress in the past..... I'm 5'6" about 113 and 31-24.5-34.5...... I know my xs is quite big on me (though still looks nice) but I've really wanted one that is more on the skin tight side like they are supposed to be, I really hope the xxs that I ordered won't make me look bulgy, I want to wear it for my birthday!


----------



## shockboogie

^^I think the xxs would look great on you with your measurements! Weeeee! Happy Birthday in advance!


----------



## Lola24

^^ YAY, thank you!  I'm a little hippy in comparison to the rest of my body but I want the dress to be a little tight around my curves and not baggy around my waist and chest, man these are tough to buy without trying on and I always seem to buy things like this online, thanks again : )


----------



## dreamdoll

^ happy birthday in advance lola! I'm sure you'll look great!!


----------



## Harpy12345

Does the fall 08 #46 run smaller than the rest of HL dresses?

i'm thinking of getting it but there is only xxs left and i've read comments about it being smaller ):

what do you think?


----------



## dreamdoll

It does run a little bit smaller, and it's a mini...so I won't get xxs if you're between sizes...but if you're always a xxs then I say go for it 



Harpy12345 said:


> Does the fall 08 #46 run smaller than the rest of HL dresses?
> 
> i'm thinking of getting it but there is only xxs left and i've read comments about it being smaller ):
> 
> what do you think?


----------



## bbbrivera

Hi Ladies!  I'm new to the group and wanted to say a quick hello.  I have been lusting after HL for years, and the hautelook sale was a great help to jumpstart my collection. I've never tried one on, so I got 2 smalls and a medium.  One of them has to work, right?


----------



## Lola24

I looked all through the thread and I must be missing something..... where are we getting reference numbers like fall 08 #46??


----------



## glitterglo

lilflobowl: purple off-shoulder dress (XS)
lec8504: magenta bow dress & navy and white tube dress
dreamdoll: magenta bow dress (S)
xegbl: purple off-shoulder dress & navy and white tube dress (XXS)
klng: magenta bow dress (XS) or (XXS)[/quote]
Pisdapisda: magenta bow dress (S)
girlofpace: anthracite one shoulder rose dress (xs)
pinkmitsy4: magenta bow dress (XS) & cream dress (XS)
more_CHOOS: magenta bow dress (XS) & purple off-shoulder dress (XS)
shockboogie: magenta bow dress (XS)
Zophie: teal/gunmetal reversible dress (XXS)
glitterglo:  cream halter (XXS)


----------



## Lola24

lilflobowl: purple off-shoulder dress (XS)
lec8504: magenta bow dress & navy and white tube dress
dreamdoll: magenta bow dress (S)
xegbl: purple off-shoulder dress & navy and white tube dress (XXS)
klng: magenta bow dress (XS) or (XXS)[/quote]
Pisdapisda: magenta bow dress (S)
girlofpace: anthracite one shoulder rose dress (xs)
pinkmitsy4: magenta bow dress (XS) & cream dress (XS)
more_CHOOS: magenta bow dress (XS) & purple off-shoulder dress (XS)
shockboogie: magenta bow dress (XS)
Zophie: teal/gunmetal reversible dress (XXS)
glitterglo:  cream halter (XXS)[/QUOTE]
Lola24: magenta bow dress (XXS)


----------



## Harpy12345

dreamdoll said:


> It does run a little bit smaller, and it's a mini...so I won't get xxs if you're between sizes...but if you're always a xxs then I say go for it



yay thanks for helping out dreamdoll (: i'm only 5ft2 (a shorty) so it shouldnt be too short right? 

hmm, alright i'm going to give it a shot and buy it first! i'll let you know how it goes. thanks for helping (: 

p.s i think i should call up stores to see if they have xs available and then cancel my order on haute? haha..


----------



## Lola24

Does anyone know how that teal/gunmetal reversible dress runs??  It seems short and I'm concerned an XXS may be to tight and short, I'm okay with tight, or short, or cleavage etc. but I'm not crazy about all at once..... I'm 5'6" thanks, for some reason I can't stop looking at what's left and I'm driving myself crazy.


----------



## shockboogie

Harpy12345 said:


> yay thanks for helping out dreamdoll (: i'm only 5ft2 (a shorty) so it shouldnt be too short right?
> 
> hmm, alright i'm going to give it a shot and buy it first! i'll let you know how it goes. thanks for helping (:
> 
> p.s i think i should call up stores to see if they have xs available and then cancel my order on haute? haha..



You know that Haute only gives store credit and not refund your money back to you.


----------



## lilflobowl

*lola*, the numbers came from the HL site when they still had the Fall 2008 collection up.

*harpy*, do you have someone at home who will be able to help you win the war against the zipper? if you're an XXS you should be able to get into the dress but i would suggest you have someone at home help you when it comes to zipping. i helped _dreamdoll_ zip hers up when she first got hers & compared to some of the other dresses i helped her to zip up this particular dress created more of a resistance than some of the other designs. oh, and it does run pretty short!


----------



## lilflobowl

has anyone noticed how many XS girls we have in this thread? that means when the sales come we're going to have to catfight for the dresses!


----------



## Harpy12345

shockboogie said:


> You know that Haute only gives store credit and not refund your money back to you.



oh really? oh no. i thought that only if my items has been shipped ):


----------



## lilflobowl

sigh. i... want... more....


----------



## Harpy12345

lilflobowl said:


> *harpy*, do you have someone at home who will be able to help you win the war against the zipper? if you're an XXS you should be able to get into the dress but i would suggest you have someone at home help you when it comes to zipping. i helped _dreamdoll_ zip hers up when she first got hers & compared to some of the other dresses i helped her to zip up this particular dress created more of a resistance than some of the other designs. oh, and it does run pretty short!



yupp i do have somebody to help me with the zipping (: hmm but after what you've said, now i'm kinda of worried. maybe i'll just call up stores for an xs (: thanks alot!

p.s do you happen to know any sale going on at store right now? thanks!


----------



## Shopalicious

lilmissb said:


> YAY!!! We have the S club girls!


 

I would love to join .. count me in !!


----------



## lilflobowl

*harpy*, my intention wasn't to scare you from the XXS but rather to prepare you for the fit.. other than the zipping _dreamdoll_ is doing fine & well in the dress! believe all the stores are still having the less 60% for fall08 but definitely the variety will be less 'cos us tpfers went a bit nutters..

*shop*, welcome to the club!


----------



## calicocat

Hi all - I'm a HL newbie  *Zophie* - we're dress twins  

lilflobowl: purple off-shoulder dress (XS)
lec8504: magenta bow dress & navy and white tube dress
dreamdoll: magenta bow dress (S)
xegbl: purple off-shoulder dress & navy and white tube dress (XXS)
klng: magenta bow dress (XS) or (XXS)[/quote]
Pisdapisda: magenta bow dress (S)
girlofpace: anthracite one shoulder rose dress (xs)
pinkmitsy4: magenta bow dress (XS) & cream dress (XS)
more_CHOOS: magenta bow dress (XS) & purple off-shoulder dress (XS)
shockboogie: magenta bow dress (XS)
Zophie: teal/gunmetal reversible dress (XXS)
glitterglo:  cream halter (XXS)[/quote]
Lola24: magenta bow dress (XXS) 
calicocat: teal/gunmetal reversible dress (XXS)


----------



## more_CHOOS

where's laureen?  I haven't seen her lately?


----------



## can008

Lola24 said:


> I looked all through the thread and I must be missing something..... where are we getting reference numbers like fall 08 #46??


Happy birthday, Lola!
And the numbers are from HL website. =)


----------



## lilflobowl

true.. laureen & MASEML, where are youuuuuu??


----------



## Harpy12345

lilflobowl said:


> *harpy*, my intention wasn't to scare you from the XXS but rather to prepare you for the fit.. other than the zipping _dreamdoll_ is doing fine & well in the dress! believe all the stores are still having the less 60% for fall08 but definitely the variety will be less 'cos us tpfers went a bit nutters..



yuppp, haha i've decided to go for the xxs (: thanks once again! (:


----------



## Zophie

Lola24 said:


> Does anyone know how that teal/gunmetal reversible dress runs?? It seems short and I'm concerned an XXS may be to tight and short, I'm okay with tight, or short, or cleavage etc. but I'm not crazy about all at once..... I'm 5'6" thanks, for some reason I can't stop looking at what's left and I'm driving myself crazy.


 

I have no clue.  I looked at the pics on LV piggy and she's like my height but weighs a good bit less than me so I have my doubts how it'll fit, but for the price I couldn't pass up a chance to try it.


----------



## lilflobowl

*Lola*, it may be short but I think it'll be alright but sometimes I feel that if you have so many doubts you shouldn't plonk your cash down to buy it, as good a deal as it might be, KWIM?

*Zophie*, I think you'd be fine though 'cos you're pretty darn petite!


----------



## dreamdoll

*Lola *- reference numbers were from Fall2008 collection...


----------



## dreamdoll

woah that's a good point, many XS and XXS 



lilflobowl said:


> has anyone noticed how many XS girls we have in this thread? that means when the sales come we're going to have to catfight for the dresses!


----------



## roussel

lilflobowl: purple off-shoulder dress (XS)
lec8504: magenta bow dress & navy and white tube dress
dreamdoll: magenta bow dress (S)
xegbl: purple off-shoulder dress & navy and white tube dress (XXS)
klng: magenta bow dress (XS) or (XXS)[/quote]
Pisdapisda: magenta bow dress (S)
girlofpace: anthracite one shoulder rose dress (xs)
pinkmitsy4: magenta bow dress (XS) & cream dress (XS)
more_CHOOS: magenta bow dress (XS) & purple off-shoulder dress (XS)
shockboogie: magenta bow dress (XS)
Zophie: teal/gunmetal reversible dress (XXS)
glitterglo:  cream halter (XXS)[/quote]
Lola24: magenta bow dress (XXS) 
calicocat: teal/gunmetal reversible dress (XXS)
roussel: teal/black one shoulder dress (M)


----------



## tweetie

Counts me into the ongoing list... aargh, I'm one of the chubby ones here!  I usually wear HL Small, but grabbed the XS from the sale:

lilflobowl: purple off-shoulder dress (XS)
lec8504: magenta bow dress & navy and white tube dress
dreamdoll: magenta bow dress (S)
xegbl: purple off-shoulder dress & navy and white tube dress (XXS)
klng: magenta bow dress (XS) or (XXS)[/quote]
Pisdapisda: magenta bow dress (S)
girlofpace: anthracite one shoulder rose dress (xs)
pinkmitsy4: magenta bow dress (XS) & cream dress (XS)
more_CHOOS: magenta bow dress (XS) & purple off-shoulder dress (XS)
shockboogie: magenta bow dress (XS)
Zophie: teal/gunmetal reversible dress (XXS)
glitterglo: cream halter (XXS)[/quote]
Lola24: magenta bow dress (XXS) 
calicocat: teal/gunmetal reversible dress (XXS)
roussel: teal/black one shoulder dress (M)
tweetie: gunmetal bow dress (XS)


----------



## Lola24

lilflobowl said:


> *Lola*, it may be short but I think it'll be alright but sometimes I feel that if you have so many doubts you shouldn't plonk your cash down to buy it, as good a deal as it might be, KWIM?
> 
> *Zophie*, I think you'd be fine though 'cos you're pretty darn petite!



I agree, I'm going to quit while I'm ahead and be happy with the dress I bought : )  Just so intrigued with the ability to reverse that teal zip dress however I think if I wore the dress with the zip in the back covering my upper body in that material will make my 30 D's flatten out like pancakes which won't be pretty lol. final decision made!


----------



## calicocat

Ah, that explains why $300 dresses in XS & XXS were gone/held (for infinity) 10 minutes into the sale yesterday 



dreamdoll said:


> woah that's a good point, many XS and XXS


----------



## nettenette

lilflobowl: purple off-shoulder dress (XS)
lec8504: magenta bow dress & navy and white tube dress
dreamdoll: magenta bow dress (S)
xegbl: purple off-shoulder dress & navy and white tube dress (XXS)
klng: magenta bow dress (XS) or (XXS)
Pisdapisda: magenta bow dress (S)
girlofpace: anthracite one shoulder rose dress (xs)
pinkmitsy4: magenta bow dress (XS) & cream dress (XS)
more_CHOOS: magenta bow dress (XS) & purple off-shoulder dress (XS)
shockboogie: magenta bow dress (XS)
Zophie: teal/gunmetal reversible dress (XXS)
glitterglo: cream halter (XXS)[/quote]
Lola24: magenta bow dress (XXS) 
calicocat: teal/gunmetal reversible dress (XXS)
roussel: teal/black one shoulder dress (M)
tweetie: gunmetal bow dress (XS)
nettenette: magenta bow dress (m)

i think i'm borderline small/medium. i hope the medium bow dress fits me (there was no small avail), otherwise i may be hitting up ebay.


----------



## dreamdoll

Ahhh HL sale on Hautelook's closing in 1 hour 30 minutes...


----------



## DimpleGirl

lilflobowl: purple off-shoulder dress (XS)
lec8504: magenta bow dress & navy and white tube dress
dreamdoll: magenta bow dress (S)
xegbl: purple off-shoulder dress & navy and white tube dress (XXS)
klng: magenta bow dress (XS) or (XXS)
Pisdapisda: magenta bow dress (S)
girlofpace: anthracite one shoulder rose dress (xs)
pinkmitsy4: magenta bow dress (XS) & cream dress (XS)
more_CHOOS: magenta bow dress (XS) & purple off-shoulder dress (XS)
shockboogie: magenta bow dress (XS)
Zophie: teal/gunmetal reversible dress (XXS)
glitterglo: cream halter (XXS)[/quote]
Lola24: magenta bow dress (XXS) 
calicocat: teal/gunmetal reversible dress (XXS)
roussel: teal/black one shoulder dress (M)
tweetie: gunmetal bow dress (XS)
nettenette: magenta bow dress (m)
dimplegirl: magenta bow dress (XXS)


----------



## jtstitzer

I don't know what a sales roll call is but I want to participate!

lilflobowl: purple off-shoulder dress (XS)
lec8504: magenta bow dress & navy and white tube dress
dreamdoll: magenta bow dress (S)
xegbl: purple off-shoulder dress & navy and white tube dress (XXS)
klng: magenta bow dress (XS) or (XXS)
Pisdapisda: magenta bow dress (S)
girlofpace: anthracite one shoulder rose dress (xs)
pinkmitsy4: magenta bow dress (XS) & cream dress (XS)
more_CHOOS: magenta bow dress (XS) & purple off-shoulder dress (XS)
shockboogie: magenta bow dress (XS)
Zophie: teal/gunmetal reversible dress (XXS)
glitterglo: cream halter (XXS)[/quote]
Lola24: magenta bow dress (XXS) 
calicocat: teal/gunmetal reversible dress (XXS)
roussel: teal/black one shoulder dress (M)
tweetie: gunmetal bow dress (XS)
nettenette: magenta bow dress (m)
dimplegirl: magenta bow dress (XXS)
jtstitzer: magenta bow dress (XXS)


----------



## Zophie

Wow, so many people got something!  I think we should start a new thread just for pictures of the Hautelook purchases.


----------



## yoglood

lilflobowl: purple off-shoulder dress (XS)
lec8504: magenta bow dress & navy and white tube dress
dreamdoll: magenta bow dress (S)
xegbl: purple off-shoulder dress & navy and white tube dress (XXS)
klng: magenta bow dress (XS) or (XXS)
Pisdapisda: magenta bow dress (S)
girlofpace: anthracite one shoulder rose dress (xs)
pinkmitsy4: magenta bow dress (XS) & cream dress (XS)
more_CHOOS: magenta bow dress (XS) & purple off-shoulder dress (XS)
shockboogie: magenta bow dress (XS)
Zophie: teal/gunmetal reversible dress (XXS)
glitterglo: cream halter (XXS)[/quote]
Lola24: magenta bow dress (XXS) 
calicocat: teal/gunmetal reversible dress (XXS)
roussel: teal/black one shoulder dress (M)
tweetie: gunmetal bow dress (XS)
nettenette: magenta bow dress (m)
dimplegirl: magenta bow dress (XXS)
jtstitzer: magenta bow dress (XXS)
yoglood: magenta bow dress (XS)

wow so many of us got the magenta bow dress!!


----------



## calicocat

Great idea   What about including them in the existing HL Hautelook thread? 



Zophie said:


> Wow, so many people got something! I think we should start a new thread just for pictures of the Hautelook purchases.


----------



## laurayuki

Count me in 

lilflobowl: purple off-shoulder dress (XS)
lec8504: magenta bow dress & navy and white tube dress
dreamdoll: magenta bow dress (S)
xegbl: purple off-shoulder dress & navy and white tube dress (XXS)
klng: magenta bow dress (XS) or (XXS)
Pisdapisda: magenta bow dress (S)
girlofpace: anthracite one shoulder rose dress (xs)
pinkmitsy4: magenta bow dress (XS) & cream dress (XS)
more_CHOOS: magenta bow dress (XS) & purple off-shoulder dress (XS)
shockboogie: magenta bow dress (XS)
Zophie: teal/gunmetal reversible dress (XXS)
glitterglo: cream halter (XXS)[/quote]
Lola24: magenta bow dress (XXS) 
calicocat: teal/gunmetal reversible dress (XXS)
roussel: teal/black one shoulder dress (M)
tweetie: gunmetal bow dress (XS)
nettenette: magenta bow dress (m)
dimplegirl: magenta bow dress (XXS)
jtstitzer: magenta bow dress (XXS)
yoglood: magenta bow dress (XS)
Laurayuki: Teal front zip dress (XS)


----------



## Lec8504

calicocat said:


> Great idea   What about including them in the existing HL Hautelook thread?



we already have an existing hl pic reference thread

But it would be great if we could finally get our own subforum so we can organize the pic threads by the season or at least year.....


----------



## calicocat

D'oh ush:  Thanks for the reminder Lec8504  



Lec8504 said:


> we already have an existing hl pic reference thread


----------



## misachan

me too . . .  new to the obsession, but i can see how it gets started!

lilflobowl: purple off-shoulder dress (XS)
lec8504: magenta bow dress & navy and white tube dress
dreamdoll: magenta bow dress (S)
xegbl: purple off-shoulder dress & navy and white tube dress (XXS)
klng: magenta bow dress (XS) or (XXS)
Pisdapisda: magenta bow dress (S)
girlofpace: anthracite one shoulder rose dress (xs)
pinkmitsy4: magenta bow dress (XS) & cream dress (XS)
more_CHOOS: magenta bow dress (XS) & purple off-shoulder dress (XS)
shockboogie: magenta bow dress (XS)
Zophie: teal/gunmetal reversible dress (XXS)
glitterglo: cream halter (XXS)
Lola24: magenta bow dress (XXS) 
calicocat: teal/gunmetal reversible dress (XXS)
roussel: teal/black one shoulder dress (M)
tweetie: gunmetal bow dress (XS)
nettenette: magenta bow dress (m)
dimplegirl: magenta bow dress (XXS)
jtstitzer: magenta bow dress (XXS)
yoglood: magenta bow dress (XS)
Laurayuki: Teal front zip dress (XS)
misachan: teal/black one shoulder dress (M)

Not sure whether I should have gotten S or M . . . I guess we'll find out


----------



## Zophie

calicocat said:


> Great idea  What about including them in the existing HL Hautelook thread?


 

I didn't even see that thread.

I wanted that bow dress too, and it seems like everyone else got them.  I didn't actually come on the site early though.  I just woke up around noon and remembered to check.


----------



## HerveLegerSA

Harpy12345 said:


> Does the fall 08 #46 run smaller than the rest of HL dresses?
> 
> i'm thinking of getting it but there is only xxs left and i've read comments about it being smaller ):
> 
> what do you think?


*Harpy12345*, i think you need a XS in dress 46.


----------



## hotstar16

count me in! 


lilflobowl: purple off-shoulder dress (XS)
lec8504: magenta bow dress & navy and white tube dress
dreamdoll: magenta bow dress (S)
xegbl: purple off-shoulder dress & navy and white tube dress (XXS)
klng: magenta bow dress (XS) or (XXS)
Pisdapisda: magenta bow dress (S)
girlofpace: anthracite one shoulder rose dress (xs)
pinkmitsy4: magenta bow dress (XS) & cream dress (XS)
more_CHOOS: magenta bow dress (XS) & purple off-shoulder dress (XS)
shockboogie: magenta bow dress (XS)
Zophie: teal/gunmetal reversible dress (XXS)
glitterglo: cream halter (XXS)
Lola24: magenta bow dress (XXS) 
calicocat: teal/gunmetal reversible dress (XXS)
roussel: teal/black one shoulder dress (M)
tweetie: gunmetal bow dress (XS)
nettenette: magenta bow dress (m)
dimplegirl: magenta bow dress (XXS)
jtstitzer: magenta bow dress (XXS)
yoglood: magenta bow dress (XS)
Laurayuki: Teal front zip dress (XS)
misachan: teal/black one shoulder dress (M)
hotstar16: gunmetal bow dress (XS)

I really wanted to get the striped tube dress, but I'm really trying to have willpower and not spend too much right now.  I kept putting it in my cart and trying to resist... I know I'll be kicking myself in 2 weeks when I see it on Gossip Girl though!!


----------



## ceseeber

I'm excited and a little anxious at the same time. I've ordered my first HL dress, but after looking at the sizing chart I think I may have ordered a size too big. How easy is a dress with side zipper to have tailored? My mom's a seamstress and I know she would be reluctant to do it. I was thinking maybe the tailoring service at Neiman's may be more experienced.

Oh, I wish I'd stop being such a worry wart. The dress I purchased is the anthracite rosette on the shoulder dress, please tell me this dress doesn't typically run large!


----------



## Harpy12345

HerveLegerSA said:


> *Harpy12345*, i think you need a XS in dress 46.



yeah thats what i think too, but i've already purchase the xxs on haute! i'm going to try fit it. 

also, i'm calling up stores now too see if they have xs in 46 available, so cross fingers for me (:

thanks anyway!


----------



## lyuen82

count me in too!

lilflobowl: purple off-shoulder dress (XS)
lec8504: magenta bow dress & navy and white tube dress
dreamdoll: magenta bow dress (S)
xegbl: purple off-shoulder dress & navy and white tube dress (XXS)
klng: magenta bow dress (XS) or (XXS)
Pisdapisda: magenta bow dress (S)
girlofpace: anthracite one shoulder rose dress (xs)
pinkmitsy4: magenta bow dress (XS) & cream dress (XS)
more_CHOOS: magenta bow dress (XS) & purple off-shoulder dress (XS)
shockboogie: magenta bow dress (XS)
Zophie: teal/gunmetal reversible dress (XXS)
glitterglo: cream halter (XXS)
Lola24: magenta bow dress (XXS) 
calicocat: teal/gunmetal reversible dress (XXS)
roussel: teal/black one shoulder dress (M)
tweetie: gunmetal bow dress (XS)
nettenette: magenta bow dress (m)
dimplegirl: magenta bow dress (XXS)
jtstitzer: magenta bow dress (XXS)
yoglood: magenta bow dress (XS)
Laurayuki: Teal front zip dress (XS)
misachan: teal/black one shoulder dress (M)
hotstar16: gunmetal bow dress (XS)
lyuen82: magenta bow dress (xs)

i hope it fits! my first hl!!! ive always wanted one - thank you hautelook!!


----------



## Lec8504

lilflobowl: purple off-shoulder dress (XS)
lec8504: magenta bow dress (XS) & navy and white tube dress (XS)
dreamdoll: magenta bow dress (S)
xegbl: purple off-shoulder dress & navy and white tube dress (XXS)
klng: magenta bow dress (XS) or (XXS)
Pisdapisda: magenta bow dress (S)
girlofpace: anthracite one shoulder rose dress (xs)
pinkmitsy4: magenta bow dress (XS) & cream dress (XS)
more_CHOOS: magenta bow dress (XS) & purple off-shoulder dress (XS)
shockboogie: magenta bow dress (XS)
Zophie: teal/gunmetal reversible dress (XXS)
glitterglo: cream halter (XXS)
Lola24: magenta bow dress (XXS) 
calicocat: teal/gunmetal reversible dress (XXS)
roussel: teal/black one shoulder dress (M)
tweetie: gunmetal bow dress (XS)
nettenette: magenta bow dress (m)
dimplegirl: magenta bow dress (XXS)
jtstitzer: magenta bow dress (XXS)
yoglood: magenta bow dress (XS)
Laurayuki: Teal front zip dress (XS)
misachan: teal/black one shoulder dress (M)
hotstar16: gunmetal bow dress (XS)
lyuen82: magenta bow dress (xs)


damn...A LOT of us bought the bow dress.  a lot of magenta though....where did all of the grey go?  they were sold out like 1 min into the sale ush:..well at least the XS.  

wow a ton of XXS and XS too...no wonder they sold out so quick lol..wait what happened to all of the S?  I was looking for one for ahleah too and they were never to be seen :/


----------



## shopdrop99

lilflobowl: purple off-shoulder dress (XS)
lec8504: magenta bow dress (XS) & navy and white tube dress (XS)
dreamdoll: magenta bow dress (S)
xegbl: purple off-shoulder dress & navy and white tube dress (XXS)
klng: magenta bow dress (XS) or (XXS)
Pisdapisda: magenta bow dress (S)
girlofpace: anthracite one shoulder rose dress (xs)
pinkmitsy4: magenta bow dress (XS) & cream dress (XS)
more_CHOOS: magenta bow dress (XS) & purple off-shoulder dress (XS)
shockboogie: magenta bow dress (XS)
Zophie: teal/gunmetal reversible dress (XXS)
glitterglo: cream halter (XXS)
Lola24: magenta bow dress (XXS) 
calicocat: teal/gunmetal reversible dress (XXS)
roussel: teal/black one shoulder dress (M)
tweetie: gunmetal bow dress (XS)
nettenette: magenta bow dress (m)
dimplegirl: magenta bow dress (XXS)
jtstitzer: magenta bow dress (XXS)
yoglood: magenta bow dress (XS)
Laurayuki: Teal front zip dress (XS)
misachan: teal/black one shoulder dress (M)
hotstar16: gunmetal bow dress (XS)
lyuen82: magenta bow dress (xs)
shopdrop99: purple off-shoulder dress(M)

Add me to the list!  I've loved HL dresses since the 80's and I'm so glad it's made a comeback.  I've been a longtime lurker here admiring everybody's dresses.  I'm so happy I finally scored my first HL for such a great price!  Congrats to all the ladies who were able to take advantage of this sale.


----------



## girlfrommoscow

Congratulations to all who made the purchases!! I only liked the magenta bow dress, but by the time i logged on it was all gone So no dress for me yet, my wallet is save for a while longer)
i am looking forward on seeing all the pictures when the dresses arrive!!! yay!!


----------



## Megadane

Yowza I'm humongous compared to your measurements Lola, lol!  I'm sure you'll look great in your dress.  Rocking your birthday in HL sounds like so much fun




Lola24 said:


> I'm getting so anxious about the size I orded again, I SO wish I tried on the bow dress in the past..... I'm 5'6" about 113 and 31-24.5-34.5...... I know my xs is quite big on me (though still looks nice) but I've really wanted one that is more on the skin tight side like they are supposed to be, I really hope the xxs that I ordered won't make me look bulgy, I want to wear it for my birthday!


----------



## lilmissb

^Hey *Meg!* Don't bag yourself out! You're also nearly 6 foot tall too!!! And you look hot anyway, you're more skinny than I am in comparison


----------



## Megadane

Bad Bad Bad Meg... 

lilflobowl: purple off-shoulder dress (XS)
lec8504: magenta bow dress & navy and white tube dress
dreamdoll: magenta bow dress (S)
xegbl: purple off-shoulder dress & navy and white tube dress (XXS)
klng: magenta bow dress (XS) or (XXS)
Pisdapisda: magenta bow dress (S)
girlofpace: anthracite one shoulder rose dress (xs)
pinkmitsy4: magenta bow dress (XS) & cream dress (XS)
more_CHOOS: magenta bow dress (XS) & purple off-shoulder dress (XS)
shockboogie: magenta bow dress (XS)
Zophie: teal/gunmetal reversible dress (XXS)
glitterglo: cream halter (XXS)
Lola24: magenta bow dress (XXS) 
calicocat: teal/gunmetal reversible dress (XXS)
roussel: teal/black one shoulder dress (M)
tweetie: gunmetal bow dress (XS)
nettenette: magenta bow dress (m)
dimplegirl: magenta bow dress (XXS)
jtstitzer: magenta bow dress (XXS)
yoglood: magenta bow dress (XS)
Laurayuki: Teal front zip dress (XS)
misachan: teal/black one shoulder dress (M)
hotstar16: gunmetal bow dress (XS)
Megadanerune ombre dress (S) 

This is going to be a difficult dress to wiggle into all by myself-I'm trying to teach Jersey how to zip up HL but he's not a quick study


----------



## Megadane

^^what the heck with the emoticon where the 'p' in 'prune' should be, lol!  It's been a long day in la pharmacie


----------



## lilmissb

Am I the only girl who *DIDN'T* get anything??? 

*Meg,* did you get that multi colour one? Is that what "rune" is? or is meant to be "prune"

edit: ahhh prune! You are def on a roll lady!


----------



## Megadane

Aww..you're too sweet *lil*, I can start the S Chub Club compared to all of the XXS and XS girls  Just kidding! I'm cool with the status quo.
But really wish I could go to a meet-up with you all, how much fun would that be after the Haute and Resort sales



lilmissb said:


> ^Hey *Meg!* Don't bag yourself out! You're also nearly 6 foot tall too!!! And you look hot anyway, you're more skinny than I am in comparison


----------



## Megadane

I'll share with ya *Lil*..yes that was supposed to be 'prune' I'm not sure how that happened!  I've really liked #19 since awakening to the addiction that is Leger-Crack..seems so long ago now..



lilmissb said:


> Am I the only girl who *DIDN'T* get anything???
> 
> *Meg,* did you get that multi colour one? Is that what "rune" is? or is meant to be "prune"
> 
> edit: ahhh prune! You are def on a roll lady!


----------



## lilmissb

^Just stating the truth bella!


----------



## Zophie

I love the prune multicolor one but I wasn't sure how the top part of the dress would look on me.  I can't wait to see you in it megadane.  I'm thinking it would look better on the taller girls.


----------



## Lec8504

lilflobowl: purple off-shoulder dress (XS)
lec8504: magenta bow dress (XS) & navy and white tube dress (XS)
dreamdoll: magenta bow dress (S)
xegbl: purple off-shoulder dress & navy and white tube dress (XXS)
klng: magenta bow dress (XS) or (XXS)
Pisdapisda: magenta bow dress (S)
girlofpace: anthracite one shoulder rose dress (xs)
pinkmitsy4: magenta bow dress (XS) & cream dress (XS)
more_CHOOS: magenta bow dress (XS) & purple off-shoulder dress (XS)
shockboogie: magenta bow dress (XS)
Zophie: teal/gunmetal reversible dress (XXS)
glitterglo: cream halter (XXS)
Lola24: magenta bow dress (XXS) 
calicocat: teal/gunmetal reversible dress (XXS)
roussel: teal/black one shoulder dress (M)
tweetie: gunmetal bow dress (XS)
nettenette: magenta bow dress (m)
dimplegirl: magenta bow dress (XXS)
jtstitzer: magenta bow dress (XXS)
yoglood: magenta bow dress (XS)
Laurayuki: Teal front zip dress (XS)
misachan: teal/black one shoulder dress (M)
hotstar16: gunmetal bow dress (XS)
lyuen82: magenta bow dress (xs)
shopdrop99: purple off-shoulder dress(M)
Megadaneprune ombre dress (S)

meg you missed a couple of people hehe

here's the updated list so far...please quote from this one from now on


----------



## Lec8504

lilmissb said:


> Am I the only girl who *DIDN'T* get anything???
> 
> *Meg,* did you get that multi colour one? Is that what "rune" is? or is meant to be "prune"
> 
> edit: ahhh prune! You are def on a roll lady!


 
a couple of the regulars didn't either...

speaking of which..lvpiggy..did you get anything?


----------



## keekee

hello! snatched up my first HL from the hautelook sale. 

bought the purple off shoulder in xxs!! 

hope it's not too small for me...more motivation to lose some weight anyways


----------



## arireyes

I didn't.  I'm done with fall.


----------



## vmpyre

i blinked for a week and now im lost! what sort of discount is causing the mad purchase spree!!!??  i still have to wait for my first HL to arrive hopefully this week to know if i actually fit an XS  bought the Ash Colourblock on ebay coz its sold out and i only just started looking at HLs (thanks to lvpiggy's photos!)


----------



## HerveLegerSA

*arireyes*, I totally agree with you.  Spring is coming.  Birds are nesting....lol

*Megan*, I bet you look good in dress 19.  The back of dress 19 is a deep V.  Sophisticated at the front, and yet sexy at the back.


----------



## Lec8504

vmpyre said:


> i blinked for a week and now im lost! what sort of discount is causing the mad purchase spree!!!??  i still have to wait for my first HL to arrive hopefully this week to know if i actually fit an XS  bought the Ash Colourblock on ebay coz its sold out and i only just started looking at HLs (thanks to lvpiggy's photos!)


 
well the bow dress...we got it for like around $260 or something?  it was too great of a deal to pass up...especially since most of us like the fall 08 collection the most so far.


----------



## arireyes

Looking through the spring 09 stuff and getting the urge to chop my hair off again!! #31 her hair is so cute.  I need to resist.


----------



## lilmissb

*sigh* have you noticed my signature? I've finally given in and admitted I still want #39 and now have listed it as UHG of HL's. I need to be really good and save but at the same time I wanna be bad and spend. Thank god I'm limited to how much money I actually have at the moment!!!   Payday tomorrow though.


----------



## shimmerbrick

to arms! make haste!

lilflobowl: purple off-shoulder dress (XS)
lec8504: magenta bow dress (XS) & navy and white tube dress (XS)
dreamdoll: magenta bow dress (S)
xegbl: purple off-shoulder dress & navy and white tube dress (XXS)
klng: magenta bow dress (XS) or (XXS)
Pisdapisda: magenta bow dress (S)
girlofpace: anthracite one shoulder rose dress (xs)
pinkmitsy4: magenta bow dress (XS) & cream dress (XS)
more_CHOOS: magenta bow dress (XS) & purple off-shoulder dress (XS)
shockboogie: magenta bow dress (XS)
Zophie: teal/gunmetal reversible dress (XXS)
glitterglo: cream halter (XXS)
Lola24: magenta bow dress (XXS) 
calicocat: teal/gunmetal reversible dress (XXS)
roussel: teal/black one shoulder dress (M)
tweetie: gunmetal bow dress (XS)
nettenette: magenta bow dress (m)
dimplegirl: magenta bow dress (XXS)
jtstitzer: magenta bow dress (XXS)
yoglood: magenta bow dress (XS)
Laurayuki: Teal front zip dress (XS)
misachan: teal/black one shoulder dress (M)
hotstar16: gunmetal bow dress (XS)
lyuen82: magenta bow dress (xs)
shopdrop99: purple off-shoulder dress(M)
Megadaneprune ombre dress (S)
shimmerbrick: magenta bow dress (XS)


----------



## Megadane

Yay we'll be twins *lil*  It feels really good on, but then again, what HL doesn't?
Sorry for quoting the earlier Haute list *Lec..*it was a long day
*Zophie *and *Preston* thanks I can't wait to climb into #19-I don't know what shoes would go with it..any ideas?

I think I'm going to take a leisurely stroll through the pictures thread:reading:



lilmissb said:


> *sigh* have you noticed my signature? I've finally given in and admitted I still want #39 and now have listed it as UHG of HL's. I need to be really good and save but at the same time I wanna be bad and spend. Thank god I'm limited to how much money I actually have at the moment!!!  Payday tomorrow though.


----------



## ceseeber

lilflobowl: purple off-shoulder dress (XS)
lec8504: magenta bow dress (XS) & navy and white tube dress (XS)
dreamdoll: magenta bow dress (S)
xegbl: purple off-shoulder dress & navy and white tube dress (XXS)
klng: magenta bow dress (XS) or (XXS)
Pisdapisda: magenta bow dress (S)
girlofpace: anthracite one shoulder rose dress (xs)
pinkmitsy4: magenta bow dress (XS) & cream dress (XS)
more_CHOOS: magenta bow dress (XS) & purple off-shoulder dress (XS)
shockboogie: magenta bow dress (XS)
Zophie: teal/gunmetal reversible dress (XXS)
glitterglo: cream halter (XXS)
Lola24: magenta bow dress (XXS) 
calicocat: teal/gunmetal reversible dress (XXS)
roussel: teal/black one shoulder dress (M)
tweetie: gunmetal bow dress (XS)
nettenette: magenta bow dress (m)
dimplegirl: magenta bow dress (XXS)
jtstitzer: magenta bow dress (XXS)
yoglood: magenta bow dress (XS)
Laurayuki: Teal front zip dress (XS)
misachan: teal/black one shoulder dress (M)
hotstar16: gunmetal bow dress (XS)
lyuen82: magenta bow dress (xs)
shopdrop99: purple off-shoulder dress(M) 
Megadaneprune ombre dress (S)
shimmerbrick: magenta bow dress (XS)
ceseeber: anthracite one shoulder rosette dress (m)


----------



## lilmissb

^^ *Meg,* java has the dress too so triplets! That's if I ever find it in S....*sigh* (I'm such a drama queen aren't I?   )


----------



## lilmissb

^^Yay *ceese!* That one shoulder actually looked so much nicer on the hautelook model than the HL model. Can't wait to see you model that! And your not XS or XXS too which makes me feel better!!! There are so many little things popping up here now. I feel positively elephant like being an S now.


----------



## vmpyre

*Lec8504 *$260ish!? nice!!!!!!!!! reminds me of the CL sales all over again~


----------



## Lola24

Megadane said:


> Yowza I'm humongous compared to your measurements Lola, lol!  I'm sure you'll look great in your dress.  Rocking your birthday in HL sounds like so much fun



LOL, the funny thing is I really don't look that small, it's like there's more width to me than depth so I measure small...... when I go to buy bras the salespeople never believe me that I need a 30 until I show them  Anyway, I'm sure you look fantastic in your dresses!!!

Oh and on another note, I'm SO excited, got my confirmation email and the correction to get the 20% discount  hopefully I LOVE my birthday dress (and get it in time for dinner in NYC in 11 days which may not happen)


----------



## dancer1

Hi,
I didn't purchase anything on Haute because I was unsure of my size, so I wanted to get advice from the experts.
I usually wear and 8 or M in dresses, and I am 36 (DD)-28-36.
Can someone confirm the size I should purchase in Leger moving forward.  I appreciate any assistance.


----------



## dreamdoll

lilmissb said:


> ^^Yay *ceese!* That one shoulder actually looked so much nicer on the hautelook model than the HL model. Can't wait to see you model that! And your not XS or XXS too which makes me feel better!!! There are so many little things popping up here now. I feel positively elephant like being an S now.


 
That makes two of us!! Feel huge being size S now...


----------



## dreamdoll

Meg - I think nude shoes or shoes with a green tinge would go great  



Megadane said:


> Yay we'll be twins *lil* It feels really good on, but then again, what HL doesn't?
> Sorry for quoting the earlier Haute list *Lec..*it was a long day
> *Zophie *and *Preston* thanks I can't wait to climb into #19-I don't know what shoes would go with it..any ideas?
> 
> I think I'm going to take a leisurely stroll through the pictures thread:reading:


----------



## jtstitzer

dreamdoll said:


> That makes two of us!! Feel huge being size S now...



Others may agree, but I only bought the xxs because it was the only size I could get in my cart. I would have preferred to size up, but I think I can squeeze into an xxs in the bow dress. I'm 5'2" 106lbs. :::crossing fingers:::


----------



## ceseeber

dreamdoll said:


> That makes two of us!! Feel huge being size S now...


 
I feel even bigger than huge being a M. But after doing my research I think I did order a size too big. 

Does anyone know if Hautelook.com has HL sales after each season? I'm wondering what to do with the store credit if the dress truely is too big.


----------



## arireyes

jtstitzer said:


> Others may agree, but I only bought the xxs because it was the only size I could get in my cart. I would have preferred to size up, but I think I can squeeze into an xxs in the bow dress. I'm 5'2" 106lbs. :::crossing fingers:::


you might, I'm 5'4" 114 and I have an xxs it fits fine.  most of mine are xs though. my xxs is this dress, and it fits about the same as the xs


----------



## Lec8504

meg no need to say sorry   I just wanted to point it out in case the new girls get confuse..i want to see the full list...the extent of damage that we did hahahha

at least most of the dresses went to girls on tpf and now ebay vultures 

that list is huge now  

I think i'm done for the time being..i'm going to wait on the huge resort/spring sale hehe

and pshhh none of that talk about being "huge"!   Especially dreamdoll and lilmiss since i've seen your modeling pics!


----------



## dreamdoll

Aw Lec, thanks!


----------



## dreamdoll

How about altering it? Or selling it off rather than returning for store credit?



ceseeber said:


> I feel even bigger than huge being a M. But after doing my research I think I did order a size too big.
> 
> Does anyone know if Hautelook.com has HL sales after each season? I'm wondering what to do with the store credit if the dress truely is too big.


----------



## luxlover

ladies, i need some advice. 

i'm going to the SF asian film festival opening ceremony gala at the SF asian art museum tmw night. do u think i should wear my HL black leather piallettes dress or the yellow dress I wore for Chinese New Year? The black dress is fitted and sexy (i might be slightly over dressed though), but i have a feeling everyone will be wearing black tmw night. yellow might be a more interesting color??


----------



## ahleah712

dreamdoll said:


> That makes two of us!! Feel huge being size S now...



I'm in the S club too...hahaha


----------



## ahleah712

I would go for the black piallettes dress...the yellow seems too day time for me.



luxlover said:


> ladies, i need some advice.
> 
> i'm going to the SF asian film festival opening ceremony gala at the SF asian art museum tmw night. do u think i should wear my HL black leather piallettes dress or the yellow dress I wore for Chinese New Year? The black dress is fitted and sexy (i might be slightly over dressed though), but i have a feeling everyone will be wearing black tmw night. yellow might be a more interesting color??


----------



## ahleah712

Girl...I didn't get anything neither....

*Meg*-hope you like that Prune ombre dress...I kinda regret for letting it go...




lilmissb said:


> Am I the only girl who *DIDN'T* get anything???
> 
> *Meg,* did you get that multi colour one? Is that what "rune" is? or is meant to be "prune"
> 
> edit: ahhh prune! You are def on a roll lady!


----------



## Lec8504

luxlover said:


> ladies, i need some advice.
> 
> i'm going to the SF asian film festival opening ceremony gala at the SF asian art museum tmw night. do u think i should wear my HL black leather piallettes dress or the yellow dress I wore for Chinese New Year? The black dress is fitted and sexy (i might be slightly over dressed though), but i have a feeling everyone will be wearing black tmw night. yellow might be a more interesting color??



the yellow dress looks more day time....if i remember it correctly.  I say something black...or oo the navy blue dress u have!  thats dressy and fun 

edit- and sorry i didn't reply back sooner..i was distracted by this chinese movie hahah


----------



## lilmissb

Def go black pailletes lux! I haven't seen you in it yet!


----------



## dreamdoll

My vote goes to the black dress too!


----------



## lilflobowl

Black! It's always better to be overdressed than underdressed.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Black would be a great choice!
I was just reading the list of dresses you all got!! What a long list!! Hooray!


----------



## Shopalicious

lilflobowl: purple off-shoulder dress (XS)
lec8504: magenta bow dress (XS) & navy and white tube dress (XS)
dreamdoll: magenta bow dress (S)
xegbl: purple off-shoulder dress & navy and white tube dress (XXS)
klng: magenta bow dress (XS) or (XXS)
Pisdapisda: magenta bow dress (S)
girlofpace: anthracite one shoulder rose dress (xs)
pinkmitsy4: magenta bow dress (XS) & cream dress (XS)
more_CHOOS: magenta bow dress (XS) & purple off-shoulder dress (XS)
shockboogie: magenta bow dress (XS)
Zophie: teal/gunmetal reversible dress (XXS)
glitterglo: cream halter (XXS)
Lola24: magenta bow dress (XXS) 
calicocat: teal/gunmetal reversible dress (XXS)
roussel: teal/black one shoulder dress (M)
tweetie: gunmetal bow dress (XS)
nettenette: magenta bow dress (m)
dimplegirl: magenta bow dress (XXS)
jtstitzer: magenta bow dress (XXS)
yoglood: magenta bow dress (XS)
Laurayuki: Teal front zip dress (XS)
misachan: teal/black one shoulder dress (M)
hotstar16: gunmetal bow dress (XS)
lyuen82: magenta bow dress (xs)
shopdrop99: purple off-shoulder dress(M) 
Megadaneprune ombre dress (S)
shimmerbrick: magenta bow dress (XS)
ceseeber: anthracite one shoulder rosette dress (m)
Shopalicious: Teal one shoulder (S)


----------



## Shopalicious

Wow we got a lot of size XS and XXS here make me feels huge


----------



## Lola24

^^no one should be allowed to post they feel huge if they aren't an XS or XXS in HL, LOL, it's not the size that matters in these dresses, it's how good they look on everyone!


----------



## lilflobowl

i totally agree with lola!

we're all seck-si chickas! wooowoooooo!


----------



## Megadane

*Lux *I love the yellow dress but I think the black would really classic for that type of event.  The details are so pretty yet sexy. Have fun at the festival
*Aleah *there is a chance that the prune ombre will not fit me as I can go between S and M depending on the style.  I will PM you ASAP if that is the case!!!


----------



## may3545

Lux, go for the black!


----------



## lvpiggy

ShanaG said:


> Thanks for the tip.
> How do the prices compare to this sale? Just curious how low it goes since these prices look pretty good to me, plus I'm in Canada where most of the retail prices are inflated.
> 
> I was looking at the pictures in the other threads and everyone looks so good in HL. These dresses seem almost magical because it doesn't seem to matter that shape or size you are


 

they are magical indeed!   

oh well, it's still cheaper than plastic surge- . . . . . . oh, crap.  not anymore . . . that only worked when i didn't have as many!







eep!  QUICK EVERYONE!  it's a piggy emergency!!!   i need a new excuse!!!  

*panic ensuing*


----------



## lvpiggy

ahleah712 said:


> Girl...I didn't get anything neither....
> 
> *Meg*-hope you like that Prune ombre dress...I kinda regret for letting it go...


 
 awww it's okei!  i didn't get anything either    just think of it as more money to spend on this season!


----------



## lvpiggy

Lec8504 said:


> a couple of the regulars didn't either...
> 
> speaking of which..lvpiggy..did you get anything?


 

hehe . . . i think the problem for me was, by now, i've already bought anything i would want!  i've never been a "sale" person . . . my mom always used to scold me because i never checked prices when i bought things . . . apparently some ppl look at the price first and then try on, unfortunately piggy tries on and decides first! so, generally if i didn't want it at full price, i still don't want it on sale, because i know if i wasn't willing to pay full price i'll probably never wear it


----------



## lvpiggy

luxlover said:


> ladies, i need some advice.
> 
> i'm going to the SF asian film festival opening ceremony gala at the SF asian art museum tmw night. do u think i should wear my HL black leather piallettes dress or the yellow dress I wore for Chinese New Year? The black dress is fitted and sexy (i might be slightly over dressed though), but i have a feeling everyone will be wearing black tmw night. yellow might be a more interesting color??


 
ahem ahem you know my vote!  black paillettes!!

ps . . . . i don't kno if i should be admitting this here . . . . i might not be wearing HL tonight . . . . still deciding as well . . . .


----------



## pokieste

Lucky U! I love his collections! You look great in them.


----------



## lilmissb

*piggy* not wearing HL  I guess are you sitting on chairs or on picnic rugs. Not sure I'd want to sit in my HL on a rug....I'm ungraceful as it is...


----------



## Lec8504

lvpiggy said:


> hehe . . . i think the problem for me was, by now, i've already bought anything i would want! i've never been a "sale" person . . . my mom always used to scold me because i never checked prices when i bought things . . . apparently some ppl look at the price first and then try on, unfortunately piggy tries on and decides first! so, generally if i didn't want it at full price, i still don't want it on sale, because i know if i wasn't willing to pay full price i'll probably never wear it


 
oh cuz i thought you got something in your cart and was wondering if you should get it hehe.

I used to be the same as you....i never looked at the price until it was rung up but then now im changing haha...price first and plan later lol. My thing with clothes and usually shoes is that i hate paying full price for anything knowing that it'll go on sale later..especially with this economy.  It's like ooo i like it...but i can wait for it to go on sale and then i'll LOVE it lol.  

piggy got your eyes on anything else from resort/spring?

suprisingly..i dont really love love anything like i did with fall....i do like the blue deep vneck though...ima wait and see if itll go on sale though.


----------



## girlfrommoscow

ahleah712 said:


> I'm in the S club too...hahaha


me too! S/M
so our club is mighty strong lol


----------



## gemibebe

*lil*, I'm with you I'm done with fall for a long time and am fully geared towards spring.  It's just that my fav dresses are not yet there...

*Lux*, you never go wrong with black!


----------



## lilflobowl

oh man girls! i was catching up with this thread while waiting for my morning bus to work to come & just as I was about to board my bus I realised something....

I FORGOT TO BRING MY OFFICE LAPTOP WITH ME! 

Bah.... so now I'm back at home & my mom's going to give me a lift to work.


----------



## lilmissb

^That's no good! Sorry you forgot your laptop. Too involved with TPF clearly!!!


----------



## lilflobowl

ush: tell me about it.....


----------



## laurayuki

you guys totally crack me up.. i think i laugh all the time when i'm on this thread and ppl think i'm carzy LOL 

Lux.. i still vote for HL.... i like to lean towards the dressier side.. or u can wear ur other HLs


----------



## laurayuki

i want the spring and summer collections to come out already!!! 
i want to test those little thin straps.. i love the look but may have nightmares about them breaking.. or ripping off accidentally or if i get hooked or stuck to a tree or bushes... hmmm


----------



## lilmissb

Hehehehehe, lilflo, it's nice to know you love us!


----------



## lilmissb

And now laura, what would you be doing stuck in trees???


----------



## lvpiggy

laurayuki said:


> i want the spring and summer collections to come out already!!!
> i want to test those little thin straps.. i love the look but may have nightmares about them breaking.. or ripping off accidentally or if i get hooked or stuck to a tree or bushes... hmmm


 

erm  . . . . because there are trees & bushes all over manhattan  . . . where?  other than the park?


----------



## lvpiggy

lilmissb said:


> *piggy* not wearing HL  I guess are you sitting on chairs or on picnic rugs. Not sure I'd want to sit in my HL on a rug....I'm ungraceful as it is...


 
funnily enough, quite the opposite!  since this thing tonight is a "gala" as opposed to a party/club, i was thinking it would be a good opportunity to trot out one of my more delicate dresses that aren't up to the rigours of dancing and getting bumped into / run over by the inebriated hordes . . . .  because the HL fabric is so heavy, i've found it's actually surprisingly durable!

i was contemplating a cavalli stretch silk dress that has this whisper thin silk lace edging that runs the full length of the front and back . . . so any single person with a bracelet/cufflink/etc would be DISASTER!  plus this dress cost more than most of my HL's too, so you can see why i rarely wear it out ush:  but it's so pretty!  so maybe tonight is its lucky night


----------



## luxlover

lvpiggy said:


> funnily enough, quite the opposite!  since this thing tonight is a "gala" as opposed to a party/club, i was thinking it would be a good opportunity to trot out one of my more delicate dresses that aren't up to the rigours of dancing and getting bumped into / run over by the inebriated hordes . . . .  because the HL fabric is so heavy, i've found it's actually surprisingly durable!
> 
> i was contemplating a cavalli stretch silk dress that has this whisper thin silk lace edging that runs the full length of the front and back . . . so any single person with a bracelet/cufflink/etc would be DISASTER!  plus this dress cost more than most of my HL's too, so you can see why i rarely wear it out ush:  but it's so pretty!  so maybe tonight is its lucky night



oh the cavalli dress sounds gorgeous! you should wear it tonight! i want to see it.

i'm going none-HL tonight. feeling kinda fat, so i dont want to do a skin-tight dress tonight.


----------



## laurayuki

lvpiggy said:


> funnily enough, quite the opposite! since this thing tonight is a "gala" as opposed to a party/club, i was thinking it would be a good opportunity to trot out one of my more delicate dresses that aren't up to the rigours of dancing and getting bumped into / run over by the inebriated hordes . . . . because the HL fabric is so heavy, i've found it's actually surprisingly durable!
> 
> i was contemplating a cavalli stretch silk dress that has this whisper thin silk lace edging that runs the full length of the front and back . . . so any single person with a bracelet/cufflink/etc would be DISASTER! plus this dress cost more than most of my HL's too, so you can see why i rarely wear it out ush: but it's so pretty! so maybe tonight is its lucky night


 
PICTURESSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ahleah712

*Mega*- thanks for thinking about me...but I know it'll fit you....you look nothing like a M..
*LVpiggy-*thats what I was thinking...since I didn't get anything in this sale...I can focus on spring/summer...lol...Oh and i want to see pics of that cavalli dress you're talking about...


----------



## laurayuki

^ lol u know what i mean... knowing my luck i'd be running along the sidewalk with my dress (and a bunch of little thin straps on it) and *SNAP* it would get caught with some random object.. ugh. i guess i should be greatful that i don't live in HK or Tokyo or any of the other cities that has even less space ...


----------



## dreamdoll

oh wow V - too involved with tpf! hehehe


----------



## lilmissb

*piggy* that dress sounds PERFECT for th gala. Sorry I thought it was more like a festival. Galas def deserve a more wispy kind of creation! Can't wait to see pics! Are you going to wear some CL's with it?


----------



## dreamdoll

*lvpiggy* - your dress sounds gorgeous!! cant wait to see pics!!


----------



## Zophie

Argh, so I got the XS of the dress that I didn't like the way the S looked.  The XS is just as bad.  It just bunched in at the sides and makes me look like stuffed sausage.  Yuck.  The S wasn't too tight.  This one, however, was somewhat tough to get on.  When I unzipped the back the bunching went away so I think the only way I could wear this without it doing that is if it's super loose.  I hear all you saying that these dresses are like better than liposuction, but in my case I've had liposuction and this dress makes me look like I haven't.


----------



## Lec8504

Piggy- post pics asap!  that dress sounds gorgeous!

Lux- whacha gonna wear then?

Zophie- wow...now it looks way too tight.  um..what season is that dress?  I'm trying to see if it's the black version of the hot pink dress that I want from resort.   Maybe try wearing spanx?  But i know that for sure it's not supposed to be bunching up like that.

edit- zophie why don't you try another style from HL...like the basic tank dress in black or something?


----------



## Zophie

Lec8504 said:


> Piggy- post pics asap! that dress sounds gorgeous!
> 
> Lux- whacha gonna wear then?
> 
> Zophie- wow...now it looks way too tight. um..what season is that dress? I'm trying to see if it's the black version of the hot pink dress that I want from resort. Maybe try wearing spanx? But i know that for sure it's not supposed to be bunching up like that.
> 
> edit- zophie why don't you try another style from HL...like the basic tank dress in black or something?


 
It's on Saks.com, but I'm not sure what dress # or whatever.  (I can't keep up with that.)  I have seen it in pink so I think it's the same one you are thinking of.  I'm just sending it back.  I might try to make it work with spanx if it was a $95 dress, but for $950 it's not worth it to go through all that.  Plus, I hate spanx.    I got it in small before and it seemed too big.  It's like the little skinny bands are tighter than the big bands and it just makes me feel fat and gross in both sizes.  I also have a feeling my XXS (different dress) I got from Hautelook will not work so it may end up on ebay if I can't return it.  I think I may just hold off on HL until I can find a boutique one day because this is just too frustrating and it's not like I have many places to wear them anyway.


----------



## Lec8504

^ did you get the bow dress?  if they don't fit then I might know of someone who would like them..pm me 

I just looked at it on saks and i think it is the same one that I wanted.  The hot pink one that i tried on was really tight when I tried wearing my true size in HL (xs)...and the material wasn't that thick.   I really liked the cut and everything too..but i just don't think the dress was that flattering.  I saw it in blue at the store recently..so I'm going to try it on again and see if 2nd time the charm hehe.   Iono if you want to wait but the basic tank dress is really flattering and fits pretty TTS with even a little extra room.  

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1236916558179

this is really nice too....but iono how it'll look on.  

maybe wait until you get the chance to go to a store and try them on urself, and besides almost all of the dresses go on sale eventually so it's worth the wait


----------



## Zophie

^^^ no, they didn't have any bow dresses left and I got the teal/gunmetal reversible dress.  I am not sure I can even get on the XXS but that was the only size available.


----------



## Lec8504

I just looked through the spring09 collection...and wow...I need to really start my wish list.  

So far...i have to try on #2, 5, 10 and 28   Those are my standout favorites so far


----------



## Lec8504

Zophie said:


> ^^^ no, they didn't have any bow dresses left and I got the teal/gunmetal reversible dress.  I am not sure I can even get on the XXS but that was the only size available.



your black dress runs pretty small imo.  so that might be why...and the material is thinner than other HL dresses too.  The dress you got at the haute sale, I think the material is thicker, so less of that tight bands effect.


----------



## Megadane

*Zophie* I'm sorry that you're feeling frustrated and you have such a gorgeous figure..maybe it's just coincidence that the styles you've tried so far haven't worked out
I second *Lec's* Spanx recommendation-I know you said you didn't like wearing them but maybe it would help smooth the look out?  I wouldn't think of wearing HL without Spanx, but that's just me being super self-critical.
Too bad we couldn't go shopping together..it would be so nice to go try all of the different styles on at once to see what works.
Hugs darlin' I don't want you to be too hard on your sweet self



Zophie said:


> It's on Saks.com, but I'm not sure what dress # or whatever. (I can't keep up with that.) I have seen it in pink so I think it's the same one you are thinking of. I'm just sending it back. I might try to make it work with spanx if it was a $95 dress, but for $950 it's not worth it to go through all that. Plus, I hate spanx.  I got it in small before and it seemed too big. It's like the little skinny bands are tighter than the big bands and it just makes me feel fat and gross in both sizes. I also have a feeling my XXS (different dress) I got from Hautelook will not work so it may end up on ebay if I can't return it. I think I may just hold off on HL until I can find a boutique one day because this is just too frustrating and it's not like I have many places to wear them anyway.


----------



## ahleah712

We like some of the same ones...here's what I wanna try: #2, 5, 6, 8, and 10.. and I actually do like one swimsuit #51 but iono about paying that much for it.



Lec8504 said:


> I just looked through the spring09 collection...and wow...I need to really start my wish list.
> 
> So far...i have to try on #2, 5, 10 and 28   Those are my standout favorites so far


----------



## Zophie

Lec8504 said:


> your black dress runs pretty small imo. so that might be why...and the material is thinner than other HL dresses too. The dress you got at the haute sale, I think the material is thicker, so less of that tight bands effect.


 

that's promising if the material is thicker.  If it was just uniformly tight I don't think it would be bad, but with the bands sticking in....uh-uh, no thank you!  I thought Preston said this one ran big.  It could just be that my BUTT runs big though.


----------



## Zophie

Megadane said:


> *Zophie* I'm sorry that you're feeling frustrated and you have such a gorgeous figure..maybe it's just coincidence that the styles you've tried so far haven't worked out
> I second *Lec's* Spanx recommendation-I know you said you didn't like wearing them but maybe it would help smooth the look out? I wouldn't think of wearing HL without Spanx, but that's just me being super self-critical.
> Too bad we couldn't go shopping together..it would be so nice to go try all of the different styles on at once to see what works.
> Hugs darlin' I don't want you to be too hard on your sweet self


 

thank you, you're so sweet!  I wish I lived close to somewhere I could try these on.  Next time I travel anywhere near an HL boutique I'm there in a hearbeat!


----------



## HerveLegerSA

Zophie said:


> Argh, so I got the XS of the dress that I didn't like the way the S looked.  The XS is just as bad.  It just bunched in at the sides and makes me look like stuffed sausage.  Yuck.  The S wasn't too tight.  This one, however, was somewhat tough to get on.  When I unzipped the back the bunching went away so I think the only way I could wear this without it doing that is if it's super loose.  I hear all you saying that these dresses are like better than liposuction, but in my case I've had liposuction and this dress makes me look like I haven't.


*Zophie*, You have a great body.  Just that the dress that you picked is not the best style for you.  Baby, Preston is here to style you.  Don't be sad, feel free to ask me styling questions.  I am here for you girls, though i have been in the passive mood recently.......lol.


----------



## dreamdoll

Hi Zophie - I think the black dress looks a bit tight, esp if you say it's bunched up at the sides...I agree with Lec, seems like it runs small...I do think you look great though...perhaps you just need another style...


----------



## lilmissb

Hey *zophie*, unfortunately the XS is a bit tight. I don't think this style of dress is for you. As others have said, try another style as not all styles fit all people. You'll find yours. It took me 3 goes to find mine! And you have fabulous Preston to help you through it all!!!


----------



## Lec8504

Zophie said:


> that's promising if the material is thicker.  If it was just uniformly tight I don't think it would be bad, but with the bands sticking in....uh-uh, no thank you!  I thought Preston said this one ran big.  It could just be that my BUTT runs big though.



really it runs big?  when i tried on the hot pink one...it was pretty tight...but then what do i know..since I thought my lilac one was too tight in the beginning lol.    but i do notice that it seems like the resort dresses are a bit thinner than the fall ones.  So just keep on trying   Then you'll know what you like when sale time comes hehe


----------



## lvpiggy

lilflobowl said:


> oh man girls! i was catching up with this thread while waiting for my morning bus to work to come & just as I was about to board my bus I realised something....
> 
> I FORGOT TO BRING MY OFFICE LAPTOP WITH ME!
> 
> Bah.... so now I'm back at home & my mom's going to give me a lift to work.


 

tehehehe *lil*  that's tooo cute!  tpf can be a dangerous distraction from the banalities of daily life . . . "pah!  work laptops!  how mundane . . . i don't have room in my mind for such pedestrian concerns" 

 . . . . . . .


----------



## lvpiggy

Zophie said:


> ^^^ no, they didn't have any bow dresses left and I got the teal/gunmetal reversible dress. I am not sure I can even get on the XXS but that was the only size available.


 
awwww *zophie*  i'm so so sorry the dresses aren't working out for you!!  i'm certain it's just bad luck in terms of the styles . . . no exaggeration, for every dress i buy and take home that looks *amazing* there are AT LEAST 3 or 4 that i rejected at the store which made me look like a _zhong zhi_!!!   

now, for all those who are wondering what a _zhong zhi_ is and in what ways it might resemble a piggy wearing an unflattering HL dress, it's a traditional Chinese food consisting of sticky rice & some filling, wrapped up and steamed in a bamboo leaf . . . . in order to keep the filling from falling out during cooking, you tie the bamboo leaf closed with string, thus:





as you can see, as it cooks, the sticky rice causes the tightly wrapped bamboo leaf to bulge out beyond the string . . . . just like some errant bits of piggy tend to bulge out beyond the seams in a number of the unflattering HL dresses!! ush:

so don't give up!  even piggy looks like bamboo-wrapped glutinous rice in many styles of HL . . . but it's the fabulousness of the rare few that do work that keeps us all coming back


----------



## lvpiggy

Zophie said:


> ^^^ no, they didn't have any bow dresses left and I got the teal/gunmetal reversible dress. I am not sure I can even get on the XXS but that was the only size available.


 
*zophie* sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but in this case i think we should view it as one step closer in the direction of finding just the right HL for you!!! 

unfortunately, the teal/gunmetal reversible runs very small . . . at least mine did, as i had to size up to an XS, and it still needs to be a "skinny day" for me to get into it comfortably . . . . 

i think one of the problems may be that all the dresses you're trying are probably in the stiffer material that are prevalent in the F2008 collection.  i noticed that many of the dresses in Fall seem to sort of _force_ your body into them, as opposed to the Resort 2008 line which erred more on the side of _moulding_ your body, KWIM?

Seeing your photos, i would strongly strongly suggest you try these styles if you are able to locate your size, i have both and i have a strong hunch they'll look amazing on you!


----------



## lilmissb

^talking of which piggy, I've seen that silver and grey one around, do you like it? I really like it and am tempted to get but do you think it's only for bigger busted girls?


----------



## lvpiggy

lilmissb said:


> ^talking of which piggy, I've seen that silver and grey one around, do you like it? I really like it and am tempted to get but do you think it's only for bigger busted girls?


 
unfortunately *lilmissb*, i think this dress may actually be one of those rare instances where the dress isn't really going to create the cleavage effect for you, which was one of the reasons i had suggested it for *zophie* . . . this dress doesn't really squeeze you into the hourglass shape so much as the different inset panels sort of emphasize your existing curves 

take a look at this photo to see what i'm talking about:





see how it sort of gaps in the bust area because i've turned around?  so you can tell that there really isn't much in the way of support in the bust of the dress . . . it's def sort of based on whatever you've got to work with, and a boost from nubra!


----------



## Lola24

Lec8504 said:


> Piggy- post pics asap!  that dress sounds gorgeous!
> 
> Lux- whacha gonna wear then?
> 
> Zophie- wow...now it looks way too tight.  um..what season is that dress?  I'm trying to see if it's the black version of the hot pink dress that I want from resort.   Maybe try wearing spanx?  But i know that for sure it's not supposed to be bunching up like that.
> 
> edit- zophie why don't you try another style from HL...like the basic tank dress in black or something?



I LOVE my basic tank dress, I think that's a great recommendation!


----------



## Lola24

Zophie said:


> ^^^ no, they didn't have any bow dresses left and I got the teal/gunmetal reversible dress.  I am not sure I can even get on the XXS but that was the only size available.



I think I tried on that style dress once, the black one you don't like, in an XXS and I hated the way the banding was too..... I think you may be okay with the dress you ordered.  I'm starting to regret that I didn't/couldn't get more than one, your dark teal zip and that purple off the shoulder are still on my mind....


----------



## lvpiggy

hello hello~  so, i did in fact end up wearing the cavalli dress last night . . . *but*  . . . . HL got some love too!!  

voila! this little piggy found an outfit! 

roberto cavalli stretch silk & lace dress
herve leger cashmere shrug
chanel ultimate soft foldover
christian louboutin silver greasepaint numero prives






and the cashmere shrug proves its adaptability once more!  thanks P!!!


----------



## Zophie

Great outfit Piggy!


----------



## Zophie

lvpiggy said:


> *zophie* sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but in this case i think we should view it as one step closer in the direction of finding just the right HL for you!!!
> 
> unfortunately, the teal/gunmetal reversible runs very small . . . at least mine did, as i had to size up to an XS, and it still needs to be a "skinny day" for me to get into it comfortably . . . .
> 
> i think one of the problems may be that all the dresses you're trying are probably in the stiffer material that are prevalent in the F2008 collection. i noticed that many of the dresses in Fall seem to sort of _force_ your body into them, as opposed to the Resort 2008 line which erred more on the side of _moulding_ your body, KWIM?
> 
> Seeing your photos, i would strongly strongly suggest you try these styles if you are able to locate your size, i have both and i have a strong hunch they'll look amazing on you!


 

cripes, if the XXS was too small on you I know it will be on me.  Oh, well.  I love that gray one.  I like the one in the first picture too but I'm not a big fan of light colors on me.  And yes, a zhong zhi is exactly what I look like in the one I got!  That's too funny!

Grrr, this is why I hate order clothing online.  I never know what will look good until I try it on.


----------



## glitterglo

Wow Piggy, your outfit was fabulous!!  

Zophie, don't despair.  You have a wonderful figure and I'm quite sure in this case it's just that particular dress.  I've been lucky thus far with the ones I've ordered online but I'm still nervous about that XXS cream halter coming to me from Hautelook.  It really is best to try the dresses on in a store...perhaps we should all head to SF for a get-together


----------



## lvpiggy

Zophie said:


> cripes, if the XXS was too small on you I know it will be on me. Oh, well. I love that gray one. I like the one in the first picture too but I'm not a big fan of light colors on me. And yes, a zhong zhi is exactly what I look like in the one I got! That's too funny!
> 
> Grrr, this is why I hate order clothing online. I never know what will look good until I try it on.


 
ah-ha!  piggy bears better news this time!

surprise! dress #1 also comes in the inverse colour scheme!


----------



## lvpiggy

glitterglo said:


> Wow Piggy, your outfit was fabulous!!
> 
> Zophie, don't despair. You have a wonderful figure and I'm quite sure in this case it's just that particular dress. I've been lucky thus far with the ones I've ordered online but I'm still nervous about that XXS cream halter coming to me from Hautelook. It really is best to try the dresses on in a store...*perhaps we should all head to SF for a get-together*


 




and thanks for the compliment!  (^(oo)^)v


----------



## calicocat

Oh gosh, now I'm terrified that mine (XXS) wouldn't fit me either  *lvpiggy*, what are your measurements if you don't mind my asking? 



lvpiggy said:


> *zophie* sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but in this case i think we should view it as one step closer in the direction of finding just the right HL for you!!!
> *
> unfortunately, the teal/gunmetal reversible runs very small*  . . . at least mine did, as i had to size up to an XS, and it still needs to be a "skinny day" for me to get into it comfortably . . . .
> 
> i think one of the problems may be that all the dresses you're trying are probably in the stiffer material that are prevalent in the F2008 collection.  i noticed that many of the dresses in Fall seem to sort of _force_ your body into them, as opposed to the Resort 2008 line which erred more on the side of _moulding_ your body, KWIM?
> 
> Seeing your photos, i would strongly strongly suggest you try these styles if you are able to locate your size, i have both and i have a strong hunch they'll look amazing on you!


----------



## lvpiggy

calicocat said:


> Oh gosh, now I'm terrified that mine (XXS) wouldn't fit me either  *lvpiggy*, what are your measurements if you don't mind my asking?


 
oh dear . . . piggies hate bearing bad news ush:

measurements are 32-22.5-33


----------



## calicocat

Yikes.. that's bad news for me then.. Don't worry *lvpiggy* - just not my HL luck 



lvpiggy said:


> oh dear . . . piggies hate bearing bad news ush:
> 
> measurements are 32-22.5-33


----------



## laurayuki

YAY love the cavalli dress


----------



## more_CHOOS

lvpiggy said:


> oh dear . . . piggies hate bearing bad news ush:
> 
> measurements are 32-22.5-33


 
OMG you are SOOOOOO tiny!  I would feel so big next to you.ush:


----------



## DimpleGirl

lvpiggy- you look hot in those HL dresses.  I am about your size and I just purchased my first HL dress in xxs.  Hope it will fit.  I was wondering, if you don't mind...can you please tell me what type of bra do you wear under HL dresses?  TIA!


----------



## may3545

LVPiggy, you are so gorgeous! I love ur Cavalli dress!


----------



## Megadane

Lvpiggy have I ever told you that I absolutely love your use of the English language??  Your posts are histerical.  Where are the film festival dress pics, hmm?




lvpiggy said:


> awwww *zophie*  i'm so so sorry the dresses aren't working out for you!!  i'm certain it's just bad luck in terms of the styles . . . no exaggeration, for every dress i buy and take home that looks *amazing* there are AT LEAST 3 or 4 that i rejected at the store which made me look like a _zhong zhi_!!!
> 
> now, for all those who are wondering what a _zhong zhi_ is and in what ways it might resemble a piggy wearing an unflattering HL dress, it's a traditional Chinese food consisting of sticky rice & some filling, wrapped up and steamed in a bamboo leaf . . . . in order to keep the filling from falling out during cooking, you tie the bamboo leaf closed with string, thus:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as you can see, as it cooks, the sticky rice causes the tightly wrapped bamboo leaf to bulge out beyond the string . . . . just like some errant bits of piggy tend to bulge out beyond the seams in a number of the unflattering HL dresses!! ush:
> 
> so don't give up!  even piggy looks like bamboo-wrapped glutinous rice in many styles of HL . . . but it's the fabulousness of the rare few that do work that keeps us all coming back


----------



## Megadane

^^^ oh la la I see them now piggy,  gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## calicocat

ITA.. *lvpiggy* - how do you maintain such a figure?? 



more_CHOOS said:


> OMG you are SOOOOOO tiny!  I would feel so big next to you.ush:


----------



## MissPR08

lvpiggy said:


> hello hello~  so, i did in fact end up wearing the cavalli dress last night . . . *but*  . . . . HL got some love too!!
> 
> voila! this little piggy found an outfit!
> 
> roberto cavalli stretch silk & lace dress
> herve leger cashmere shrug
> chanel ultimate soft foldover
> christian louboutin silver greasepaint numero prives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the cashmere shrug proves its adaptability once more!  thanks P!!!



wow, *lv piggy* you look amazing in all your dresses. And this RC is beautiful!


----------



## Zophie

lvpiggy said:


> oh dear . . . piggies hate bearing bad news ush:
> 
> measurements are 32-22.5-33


 

See, I'm the same height but around 36-26-36, so who should we be calling *PIGGY* here now!   I think the only way to get my waist that small would be to stop eating altogether AND remove a rib!


----------



## lilmissb

lvpiggy said:


> unfortunately *lilmissb*, i think this dress may actually be one of those rare instances where the dress isn't really going to create the cleavage effect for you, which was one of the reasons i had suggested it for *zophie* . . . this dress doesn't really squeeze you into the hourglass shape so much as the different inset panels sort of emphasize your existing curves
> 
> take a look at this photo to see what i'm talking about:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see how it sort of gaps in the bust area because i've turned around?  so you can tell that there really isn't much in the way of support in the bust of the dress . . . it's def sort of based on whatever you've got to work with, and a boost from nubra!



Yeah, that's what I thought about this dress. I thought it would be for more bustier women. *sigh* Onto the next one....

BTW, you totally rock the RC, HL, chanel & CL package my dear! No zhong zhi there!!!


----------



## Lec8504

Zophie said:


> See, I'm the same height but around 36-26-36, so who should we be calling *PIGGY* here now!  I think the only way to get my waist that small would be to stop eating altogether AND remove a rib!


 
haha same here..i would need to remove a rib or two to have a size 22 waist    Also zophie, you have an gorgeous figure, just keep on trying different dresses to see what fits you.  Since most of the dress..just don't look right on certain body..haha I think i said no to about almost all of the resort09 dresses :/  Most of the dresses do have that symptom of the thinner bands cuting into your body and not uniformly tight..at least in my experience hehe.

piggy love the dress!  somehow I thought it would be long..iono y haha.  And that black dress that zophie tried..it's from fall?  So it's not the same hot pink v-neck from resort?   

dimplegirl- piggy and most of us wear nubra under our dresses.  But for the appropriate dress (like the basic tank dress) then I can wear my VS wireless bra..since it's more comfy hehe.


----------



## DollFace2009

OrangeCounty--I work in Anaheim.  Where is teh store Intermix located. I want this Magenta HL.  I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## DollFace2009

I'm new to the Forum.  Can someone help me?


----------



## Lola24

Isn't there an intermix in South Coast Plaza??


----------



## DimpleGirl

Thank you for your respond.  Can you please recommend a specific nubra that would give a maximum cleavage?  I am also size 32 like lvpiggy but the nubra that i've seen makes me look really flat   TIA!



Lec8504 said:


> haha same here..i would need to remove a rib or two to have a size 22 waist    Also zophie, you have an gorgeous figure, just keep on trying different dresses to see what fits you.  Since most of the dress..just don't look right on certain body..haha I think i said no to about almost all of the resort09 dresses :/  Most of the dresses do have that symptom of the thinner bands cuting into your body and not uniformly tight..at least in my experience hehe.
> 
> piggy love the dress!  somehow I thought it would be long..iono y haha.  And that black dress that zophie tried..it's from fall?  So it's not the same hot pink v-neck from resort?
> 
> dimplegirl- piggy and most of us wear nubra under our dresses.  But for the appropriate dress (like the basic tank dress) then I can wear my VS wireless bra..since it's more comfy hehe.


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

I have been lurking in this thread and the HL photos thread for ages and I now know why you can't just have one Herve Leger dress, i think once you get a dress it becomes nearly impossible to just stop at one!!!! I recently got my first HL dress courtesy of luxlover and i think i am now addicted to Herve Leger. I can't believe i missed out on the Hautelook's sale. But congratulations to everyone who got a bargain, i am looking forward to seeing everyone in their dresses.

And here is a pic of me in my dress


----------



## Accessorize*me

*Brazilian Babe*, if it weren't for the fact that you look so fabulous, I wouldn't be able to take my eyes off all your shoes!!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

^^^ Thanks Accessorize*me  It was quite the experience last night when my DH and I walked into the restaurant we went to. Everyone just stared and for a minute i kind thought that maybe i had my dress stuck in my underwear or something


----------



## HerveLegerSA

DollFace2009 said:


> OrangeCounty--I work in Anaheim.  Where is teh store Intermix located. I want this Magenta HL.  I can't find it anywhere.


*DollFace2009*, Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Lec8504

Brasilian_Babe said:


> I have been lurking in this thread and the HL photos thread for ages and I now know why you can't just have one Herve Leger dress, i think once you get a dress it becomes nearly impossible to just stop at one!!!! I recently got my first HL dress courtesy of luxlover and i think i am now addicted to Herve Leger. I can't believe i missed out on the Hautelook's sale. But congratulations to everyone who got a bargain, i am looking forward to seeing everyone in their dresses.
> 
> And here is a pic of me in my dress
> 
> media.stylediary.net/ImageHandler.ashx?image=03-13-09_03.53.01.PM.jpg&user=brasilian_babe media.stylediary.net/ImageHandler.ashx?image=03-13-09_03.54.12.PM.jpg&user=brasilian_babe



aww you have my HG HL dress!  It looks amazing on you too!  but yup I was right..i don't think I could've squeezed myself into that dress...the XS looks perfect on you 

Dimplegirl- I have the regular one i think..i bought it from victoria secret though, not the actual online store.  I think most of the HL dresses actually creates the "cleavage".  Because with the nubra on, i didn't have that great of a cleavage, but after I put on the dress..then it's completely different.  I think it's all of that bandaging and stuff..it squeezes your boobs together hehe


----------



## may3545

Brasilian_Babe said:


> I have been lurking in this thread and the HL photos thread for ages and I now know why you can't just have one Herve Leger dress, i think once you get a dress it becomes nearly impossible to just stop at one!!!! I recently got my first HL dress courtesy of luxlover and i think i am now addicted to Herve Leger. I can't believe i missed out on the Hautelook's sale. But congratulations to everyone who got a bargain, i am looking forward to seeing everyone in their dresses.
> 
> And here is a pic of me in my dress



You look HAWT!


----------



## laurayuki

^ love the shoes in the background too! ofcourse u look fabulous as well!


----------



## shimmerbrick

your dress is hot, but SO IS YOUR SHOE CLOSET! i've been staring at them for the longest time.....! 



Brasilian_Babe said:


> I have been lurking in this thread and the HL photos thread for ages and I now know why you can't just have one Herve Leger dress, i think once you get a dress it becomes nearly impossible to just stop at one!!!! I recently got my first HL dress courtesy of luxlover and i think i am now addicted to Herve Leger. I can't believe i missed out on the Hautelook's sale. But congratulations to everyone who got a bargain, i am looking forward to seeing everyone in their dresses.
> 
> And here is a pic of me in my dress
> 
> media.stylediary.net/ImageHandler.ashx?image=03-13-09_03.53.01.PM.jpg&user=brasilian_babe media.stylediary.net/ImageHandler.ashx?image=03-13-09_03.54.12.PM.jpg&user=brasilian_babe


----------



## lilflobowl

brasilian_babe, you look really good!!!! and all those shoes are gorgeous!


----------



## dreamdoll

You look fantastic!!! And I can't take my eyes off your shoes!! 



Brasilian_Babe said:


> I have been lurking in this thread and the HL photos thread for ages and I now know why you can't just have one Herve Leger dress, i think once you get a dress it becomes nearly impossible to just stop at one!!!! I recently got my first HL dress courtesy of luxlover and i think i am now addicted to Herve Leger. I can't believe i missed out on the Hautelook's sale. But congratulations to everyone who got a bargain, i am looking forward to seeing everyone in their dresses.
> 
> And here is a pic of me in my dress
> 
> media.stylediary.net/ImageHandler.ashx?image=03-13-09_03.53.01.PM.jpg&user=brasilian_babe media.stylediary.net/ImageHandler.ashx?image=03-13-09_03.54.12.PM.jpg&user=brasilian_babe


----------



## arireyes

Brasilian Babe you look great!!!  And I love your shoe closet!!


----------



## Megadane

Hi Brasilian Babe!  Nice to make your acquaintance  You look fab in the dress..the first of many I predict


----------



## lilmissb

*Brasilian *you look HOT! Love that dress on you.


----------



## ahleah712

*Brasilian Babe*- you look gorgeous!!!! and love your shoe closet!!


----------



## lvpiggy

DimpleGirl said:


> Thank you for your respond. Can you please recommend a specific nubra that would give a maximum cleavage? I am also size 32 like lvpiggy but the nubra that i've seen makes me look really flat  TIA!


 
hey sweetie!  maximizing cleavage with nubra is more about placement than the type of nubra.  try doing it this way to maximize cleavage:

unclasp the nubra cups so the 2 pieces are no longer connected
flip one cup so the sticky portion is convex (curving outwards)
apply the cup beginning at the outermost edge of your bust, sticking it on from the outside towards the center
repeat with the 2nd cup.  at this point, both pieces of the bra should be on, but ***IMPORTANT!!** the pieces of the center clasp should be at least 1" apart if not more*
pull the two pieces towards each other in the center and clasp
When you apply the cups a little further from each other, the pull them together to clasp, that's what creates the cleavage, not the type of nubra. 

Also if you have bra peek, it helps to apply the cups upside down (check out my earlier post in this thread for the demo)


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

aaaahhhh!!! Than you so much for your compliments everyone  you're all too kind!


----------



## dancer1

dancer1 said:


> Hi,
> I didn't purchase anything on Haute because I was unsure of my size, so I wanted to get advice from the experts.
> I usually wear and 8 or M in dresses, and I am 36 (D)-28-36.
> Can someone confirm the size I should purchase in Leger moving forward.  I appreciate any assistance.



Can someone please tell me if Medium is the correct size for me in HL?


----------



## pisdapisda79

*Brasilian_Babe* you look amazing in your dress, the colors really suit you


----------



## ahleah712

Hey, you might be a S...I'm almost the same size but my bust is not that big...lol

girls....what you think?



dancer1 said:


> Can someone please tell me if Medium is the correct size for me in HL?


----------



## caterpillar

i went to HL SF and finally met preston today! woo! anyway, i tried on resort #23 and ladies, it is very cute. the bandages make you look slimmer (because of the pattern). also, the pic on the website is misleading because i think the style would flatter both smaller and larger chests. the only thing was that it seemed to run a little bigger or didn't have as much of the 'suck in hourglass' effect.


----------



## ahleah712

^^did you get it?


----------



## caterpillar

^^ no, i wasn't satisfied with the whole 'not squeezing me into an hourglass' but that might be because it runs small and i usually take an xxs in herve leger so it's not like i could size down.


----------



## ahleah712

^oh ok...yeah I think the fabric in the resort collection is not as thick as the fall one and becasue it's thinner it's not as "bandage" as the regular seasons...


----------



## Zophie

dancer1 said:


> Can someone please tell me if Medium is the correct size for me in HL?


 
I would think you'd be a S, but I'm definitely no expert as I've ordered a dress in two different sizes and returned both.  I think you need to be able to try them on as this particular dress I think just didn't flatter me.  There is a sizing chart somewhere on this thread a few pages back though.


----------



## HerveLegerSA

Haha, I finally met *caterpillar*.  Well, the dress looks amazing in you.  The color too.  It is a very nice resort dress indeed.


----------



## Monoi

Brasilian_Babe said:


> I have been lurking in this thread and the HL photos thread for ages and I now know why you can't just have one Herve Leger dress, i think once you get a dress it becomes nearly impossible to just stop at one!!!! I recently got my first HL dress courtesy of luxlover and i think i am now addicted to Herve Leger. I can't believe i missed out on the Hautelook's sale. But congratulations to everyone who got a bargain, i am looking forward to seeing everyone in their dresses.
> 
> And here is a pic of me in my dress
> 
> media.stylediary.net/ImageHandler.ashx?image=03-13-09_03.53.01.PM.jpg&user=brasilian_babe media.stylediary.net/ImageHandler.ashx?image=03-13-09_03.54.12.PM.jpg&user=brasilian_babe


 
Great body for a mom!!


----------



## corsie

Wow you've had kids? 

You look stunning *Brasilian_Babe*!


----------



## gemibebe

*lv*, love the whole outfit! The RC dress is gorgeous!

*Brasilian_Babe*, you look totally hot in that dress!  And the shoe closet!  I desperately need one!!!


----------



## dancer1

Zophie said:


> I would think you'd be a S, but I'm definitely no expert as I've ordered a dress in two different sizes and returned both.  I think you need to be able to try them on as this particular dress I think just didn't flatter me.  There is a sizing chart somewhere on this thread a few pages back though.



ahleah and zophie,

Thank you for the follow-up.  I have more of an athletic build and have been worried about how HLs will look on me. 
Thanks again for responding.


----------



## Zophie

I've found some things on ebay that I like, two or three of them being shirts and not dresses.  Is there a problem with HL being faked or do I need to worry about that?


----------



## luxlover

Brasilian_Babe said:


> I have been lurking in this thread and the HL photos thread for ages and I now know why you can't just have one Herve Leger dress, i think once you get a dress it becomes nearly impossible to just stop at one!!!! I recently got my first HL dress courtesy of luxlover and i think i am now addicted to Herve Leger. I can't believe i missed out on the Hautelook's sale. But congratulations to everyone who got a bargain, i am looking forward to seeing everyone in their dresses.
> 
> And here is a pic of me in my dress



You look absolutely smoking hot!! I'm so glad you like the dress so much. I'm glad this dress went to such a lovely fellow TPFer.


----------



## luxlover

Zophie said:


> I've found some things on ebay that I like, two or three of them being shirts and not dresses.  Is there a problem with HL being faked or do I need to worry about that?



i have yet to see any fakes on ebay, so i think you're fine on ebay.


----------



## shockboogie

I finally... FINALLY used my ash dress out last weekend for my birthday!!!! Here are some pics!


----------



## dreamdoll

Posted in the Chanel thread - you look stunning!!!  And happy belated birthday too!


----------



## lilflobowl

you look yummy boogie!! & that cleavage shot!  i love the red polish too!


----------



## shockboogie

*lilflobowl* - the dress did the cleavage coz without this dress, i am sans cleavage i just had a problem with the dress a bit because i was scared my chest would pop out.... good thing there was no dancing involved that evening... just eating a ton of food!

*dreamdoll* -  thank you again, hun!


----------



## glitterglo

Beautiful!!  Just perfect, from the bag to the shoes to the dress.  I hope you had fun and happy bday!!


----------



## arireyes

Looks great Shockboogie!!


----------



## lilflobowl

ah, but I betcha hubby was eyes-a-goggling the whole night!


----------



## lilflobowl

dreamdoll, we need to come up with another HL outing again!! (inspired by boogie's photos) we're supposed to get more wear out of our dresses...


----------



## dreamdoll

lilflobowl said:


> dreamdoll, we need to come up with another HL outing again!! (inspired by boogie's photos) we're supposed to get more wear out of our dresses...


 
Yes babe, maybe we should organise something after Tokyo...


----------



## laurayuki

*shockboogie *nice outfit!


----------



## yee38

Very nice!


----------



## melzy

Lola24 said:


> Isn't there an intermix in South Coast Plaza??



Yup it's across from Barney's Co-op


----------



## laurayuki

when are the hautelook dresses gonig to come?  impatient...


----------



## Zophie

you look gorgeous shockboogie!


----------



## shopgirl_aussie

Does anyone know (Preston perhaps?) if the cut of #1 dress in SS09 is low cut in the back as it looks on the model in the runway video?
Any additional photos of the back?


----------



## shockboogie

thanks girls!!! as for the hubby, *lilflobowl*, he kept checking it just in case it pops out! haha!


----------



## gemibebe

*Shock*, you look sexy and chic as usual!


----------



## klng

*Shockboogie:* I love your outfit!  You look amazing.


----------



## Lec8504

did everyone get charged already for their Haute sale dress(es)?  Does that mean that it'll get shipped out soon?


----------



## Megadane

*Shockboogie* you look great-I'm glad you had a fun birthday!  *Lec,* my Haute charge was put through last week..I was told to expect 6-10 days for shipping


----------



## tresjoliex

http://www.ojotele.com/images/2008/06/teen-choice.jpg

Anyone know where I can find this?


----------



## Lec8504

oh okay good mine too...i think the charge was on friday.  But they said since I'm CA I should get it the next day.   Ship it out already! lol


----------



## lilmissb

*shock* I said it already but HOT!


----------



## Lec8504

shock you look amazing!  I love everything


----------



## Zophie

Hautelook charged me on Friday the 13th.


----------



## linda83

Hi everyone! I've been lurking here, and noticed that everyone always refers to dresses by number. Is there a post with pics of dresses and their numbers somewhere in this thread? I looked through about 50 pages, and then gave up :shame:


----------



## javaboo

*tresjoliex*: I think I saw that on eBay a while ago but not I'm sure what size it was...xxs? Its a pretty old style I think.

*linda*: We are referring to the fall/spring/resort numbers. If you go on the herve leger website you will see the corresponding numbers.

Hey guys! I've disappeared for a while and this thread moved so fast! Everyone looks so good in their new additions. I guess I should get off my lazy a** and start posting my pictures too!


----------



## klng

The fall collection is no longer on the herve leger website, but the corresponding numbers for the resort and spring collections are still there.


----------



## shockboogie

*kING, Lec, Megadane, lilmissb*- thanks ladies! i was supposed to wear my nude CLs for my birthday but then I wanted every component of my outfit to match...


----------



## roussel

I love everything in that outfit Shockboogie!  You know I do!  And belated Happy Birthday girl!


----------



## ahleah712

*Shockboogie*- loved your ourfit..you look amazing...Happy belated bday!!


----------



## lvpiggy

linda83 said:


> Hi everyone! I've been lurking here, and noticed that everyone always refers to dresses by number. Is there a post with pics of dresses and their numbers somewhere in this thread? I looked through about 50 pages, and then gave up :shame:


 
SS09 lookbook, giant numbers courtesy of yours truly, who nearly went blind trying to read the tiny numbers on the HL website last season 

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-ward...s-and-new-purchases-427134-8.html#post9934103


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Thanks very much for all your compliments girls. And thanks so much luxlover for a great dress 



shockboogie said:


> I finally... FINALLY used my ash dress out last weekend for my birthday!!!! Here are some pics!



shockboogie  Happy belated birthday. I love love love everything about your outfit, specially how you nails and toenails matched the hem of the dress! 

How is the fit of that dress? Does it run small, true to size or a bit big?
TIA


----------



## arireyes

The Ash dress is true to size, but the fabric is not as stiff as the berry dress.


----------



## caterpillar

i thought the ash dress ran small.. the xxs in raspberry dress is stiff but fit me fine but the xxs ash is a little too small on me to the point where it's a little uncomfortable


----------



## shockboogie

Brasilian_Babe said:


> Thanks very much for all your compliments girls. And thanks so much luxlover for a great dress
> 
> 
> 
> shockboogie  Happy belated birthday. I love love love everything about your outfit, specially how you nails and toenails matched the hem of the dress!
> 
> How is the fit of that dress? Does it run small, true to size or a bit big?
> TIA



Thanks, hun!  The ash dress fits TTS for sure!


----------



## dreamdoll

I agree, the ash fits TTS!


----------



## ahleah712

I like this...anyone know which season this is from?

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-HERVE-LEGER...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## Lec8504

^ it's cute, but they're asking for way too much :/

but omg that model


----------



## ahleah712

^^^yeah, there was another listing for $899 or something like that, so I'm thinking it was probably on sale or something


----------



## roussel

just thought i'd share...
ever seen HL for kids?  this is my 7yr old daughter wearing my tube top.


----------



## klng

*roussel:*  Your daughter is sooooo adorable.  That top is a perfect lil strapless dress for her.


----------



## yee38

Cute!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

*roussel* - your little girl is just way too cute!!  she has that model stance, she's going to be such a heart breaker!


----------



## lilflobowl

Omg roussell, she's too cute for school! Did she learn her pose from you?


----------



## dreamdoll

*roussel* - she is adorable!!


----------



## Zophie

roussel, she's too cute!  That top fits her perfectly as a dress.


----------



## luxlover

roussel, your daughter is sooo cute! haha you better watch out though...she's already starting to love designer goods.. hehehe


----------



## luxlover

arireyes said:


> The Ash dress is true to size, but the fabric is not as stiff as the berry dress.



i definitely agree with this comment. the ash dress fits true to size and its not as stiff as the berry dress.


----------



## emma4646

*Roussel:*so cute! I wish there was a HL store where I live....


----------



## shockboogie

roussel said:


> just thought i'd share...
> ever seen HL for kids?  this is my 7yr old daughter wearing my tube top.




Like I said on FB, your daughter is Jessica Alba in the making!


----------



## arireyes

Roussel she is adorable!!!


----------



## cesca

i found out bout HL from here  then when i found out the price 
i was thinkin ahhh its not for me but ladies do u believe when uve got a call :shame: this one is calling me. a girl can only dream 

*photo taken from elle.com*

ps : all of u ladies are gorrrrgeouuzzzz


----------



## lilflobowl

oh yes, these dress don't just call you, they lure you in & before you know it you're hooked & a nasty addiction has formed!


----------



## luxlover

lilflobowl said:


> oh yes, these dress don't just call you, they lure you in & before you know it you're hooked & a nasty addiction has formed!



 hahaha i couldnt agree more with this comment!


----------



## DollFace2009

*Please ID Herve Leger Dress Style #* 
Can someone please help me. I love this HL dress. I am new to purse forum but I know all of you are so great at this. I know it's a Fall season dress but I would love to have it. I just need to know the style #.
Attached Thumbnails


----------



## Megadane

*Roussell* your daughter is just sweet and I love her attitude


----------



## Megadane

*Lilflobowl *couldn't be more correct.  Two months and 6 dresses later..and just yesterday I picked up some CL's to go with them
I posted them in the CL forum


----------



## dreamdoll

Congrats *Meg*!! I'll check them out in a bit...


----------



## roussel

Thanks ladies!  Never too young to train them early


----------



## lilmissb

*roussel* that is super cute!

*meg* you got CL's??!!! YAY!!! 

Can't wait for my #40 to get here in 5-10 days....P hasn't even charged my CC yet!!! So frustrating cos we have a really good exchange rate right now and it always take about 5 days for the proper conversion to go through so I'm scared the dollar will drop in the meantime.


----------



## Lec8504

Megadane said:


> *Lilflobowl *couldn't be more correct. Two months and 6 dresses later..and just yesterday I picked up some CL's to go with them
> I posted them in the CL forum


 
meg omg!  I did too..i picked up my first pair of CL yesterday hehe.  Well I actually ordered in the weekend but then they came in yesterday.  What did you get?  I got the black patent declotte hehe.  Now i'm eyeing a pair of nude VPs with red tips.  

and i totally agree with everyone...2 months and 5 dress later..sigh.  it's a bad addiction....can't wait for the spring sale! lol


----------



## missmollypolly

Ladies, I have a question about sizing on HL.

I'm thinking about getting a classic black bandage skirt from HL, but I'm not sure about sizing.  I generally wear a size 6 in designer clothing, although occasionally I'm a 4.  I'm a 28 in premium denim...my waist is 26-27 inches, but my hips are like a 37/38.  I'm thinking I probably take a medium, but can you ladies give me any insight?


----------



## Lec8504

^ i think you are a small....

but i never tried on their skirts, but I would imagine that they would run like their dresses.


----------



## shimmerbrick

there is a spring sale...??! pray tell. when and where?


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Thanks shockboogie, dreamdoll and luxlover on your feddback re: the ash dress



luxlover said:


> i definitely agree with this comment. the ash dress fits true to size and its not as stiff as the berry dress.


 
lux, the berry one i got from you fit me perfectly, do you think the Ash in an XS would fit as well without being too big? Or would i bet better off with an XXS?

TIA


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

By the way roussel, your daughter is so cute. A little fashionista in the making


----------



## ahleah712

You should be a S



missmollypolly said:


> Ladies, I have a question about sizing on HL.
> 
> I'm thinking about getting a classic black bandage skirt from HL, but I'm not sure about sizing.  I generally wear a size 6 in designer clothing, although occasionally I'm a 4.  I'm a 28 in premium denim...my waist is 26-27 inches, but my hips are like a 37/38.  I'm thinking I probably take a medium, but can you ladies give me any insight?


----------



## lilmissb

I agree *missmollypolly* I'm roughly like you and I'm an S.


----------



## Megadane

Woowee with the mutual CL purchases, lol!  Did you post pics in the sub-forum?
My new babies are the 85 Patent Simples and Giovannina 70 Rodanno calf boots ( I think I have the proper names). 
I was a gargantuan beast in the VP's-around 6'4
Anyhoo back to HL topic, has anyone received their Haute purchases?  I'm still waiting..


Lec8504 said:


> meg omg! I did too..i picked up my first pair of CL yesterday hehe. Well I actually ordered in the weekend but then they came in yesterday. What did you get? I got the black patent declotte hehe. Now i'm eyeing a pair of nude VPs with red tips.
> 
> and i totally agree with everyone...2 months and 5 dress later..sigh. it's a bad addiction....can't wait for the spring sale! lol


----------



## lilflobowl

nope.... a long way more to go till i get mine!


----------



## Lec8504

nah....i'm too lazy to do a reveal...i'll wait until i collect a few and then ill post it somewhere hehe.  

and nope...mine still says pending shipment....it's been 10 days already...arggg i want my dresses!


----------



## linda83

Hullo ladies! I was hoping for some advice...

I just bought my first Herve Leger dress last week at the Las Vegas boutique... the burnt orange one with sequins at 70% off. I'm totally in love with it, but the shoulder straps are too long for me. I just got back from a tailor, and she told me she couldn't shorten the straps for me!  I guess the strap on the left side is a little complicated, since both the bottom and side of the strap attach to the dress. Does anyone have any tailor recommendations for the SF Bay Area?

Now I'm starting to doubt whether I got the right size! I bought a size S, but did try the XS as well, which I found tight. But DUH, it's supposed to be tight! It was the first HL I've ever tried on, and now that I've worn the S around the house a little, it's starting to feel like a bag! I think the straps on the XS were smaller too. Does anyone have any clue if the boutiques let you exchange a final sale? Maybe if I beg and say pretty please? :wondering

Haha, wah, it's so easy to obsess about HLs


----------



## Lec8504

^ sorry but I don't think boutiques lets you do exchange...since it is a FINAL sale..but it never hurt to call them and ask but I highly doubt it.  

There is a tailor that is recommended in this thread, he does a pretty good job the last time I went to him.  Forgot the name, but the address is: 760 Market St. 4th floor suite #461, San Francisco, CA 94102

I would recommend just selling the dress on ebay and then buying it in a smaller size if the store has it.  Just wondering, what are your measurements, I want to make sure that you are either a XS or S.


----------



## linda83

Hi *Lec*! Thanks for your advice! Yeah, figuring out my actual size would be a good idea  I'm 120 - 125 pounds or so, 5'7", 34 chest, usually wear US 4 in most clothes, 25 in premium denim. Does this dress run TTS? I was hoping to bid on the raspberry/honeysuckle dress on eBay, and am trying to figure out my size in that dress as well. I read it was pretty stiff, so I was thinking S.

Thanks for the tailor recommendation too. If I decide the S is the right size for me, I'll swing by there tomorrow.


----------



## Lec8504

hm...I'm a couple of pounds lighter than you..but i am shorter than you too.   I'm a XS and I wear a 25-26 in jeans and a 0-2 depending on the brand in clothes...so I'm pretty sure you are a xs in most of the HL dresses.

I never tried on the orange dress, but one of the girls MASEML on here does, maybe you can pm her to ask her?  But usually all of the fall dresses run TTS.   The dress are suppose to be tight...some of them..i can't even put them on by myself lol..that's when you know that they fit perfectly  lol

I can't comment on the rasberry dress though, since I haven't tried it on, but it is my HG HL dress..it's a gorgeous dress


----------



## linda83

^^^ Okay, I think I'm gonna try to get my hands on the XS then! I can put the S on with no problems by myself, oops  I think I'll run up to the Herve Leger store in SF tomorrow and try the XS on again. I called the Vegas store and they said they could do an exchange for me!

The raspberry dress was the one I really wanted, but they only have XXS left ush: The SA told me to try it on anyway, but there was definitely no way in hell I could zip that one up without at least getting some ribs removed  It's your HG?? Are you trying to get it via evilBay?


----------



## Lec8504

^ oh wow really?!  that's awesome!  I wonder if the SF store will be wililng to do that for my dress...hehe

but yeh, come to the SF store, and try out all of the resort dresses, they're going to go on sale really soon!  So it'll be good to know what you like hehe.  Also ask for Preston, he's most of the girls on here SA, so he knows what he's talking about.  

hmm iono..the prices on fleabay is pretty horrible...I could've got it at the HL store for like around $600..so iono...and iono how it fits so..i think it'll just have to my HG and stay like that hehe.  Also i'm not that busty...and my bf thinks that the cut of the dress will flatten me out.


----------



## linda83

^ I'm sure the SF store could work something out for you... Did you buy a dress in the wrong size?

I talked to Preston on the phone today. Excited to try on dresses and meet him tomorrow 

Hrm, I don't know if most bfs know what they're talking about! I showed my bf pics of the raspberry dress, and he thought the contrasting bandages at the waist looked like weird abs/fat, lol! I'm gonna get it anyway, if I can  There's always NuBra, right?


----------



## Lec8504

my bf actually knows my taste pretty well...well he should..been stuck to him for like 5 years lol...but yeh he knows that I like things to make me look more voluptuous..and I somewhat agree that the cut on top of the rasberry dress might not be that flattering..especially if you don't have much on top to begin with.  Nubra helps but it doesn't work mirable hahah.

my bf actually pushed me to buying my first HL dress..and he likes how I look in them so much he actually bought me my 2nd one hehe.   He admits that the cut and bandage of Herve Leger are really nice..and he loves anything skin tight on me hahaha.  

maybe it's just the rasberry dress..cuz my bf doesn't like that dress either :/

but you should come to our next meet!  Last time we had dinner and then went out...we're planning another one..maybe to Napa for wine tasting....or another event in SF.


----------



## javaboo

linda83 said:


> Hi *Lec*! Thanks for your advice! Yeah, figuring out my actual size would be a good idea  I'm 120 - 125 pounds or so, 5'7", 34 chest, usually wear US 4 in most clothes, 25 in premium denim. Does this dress run TTS? I was hoping to bid on the raspberry/honeysuckle dress on eBay, and am trying to figure out my size in that dress as well. I read it was pretty stiff, so I was thinking S.
> 
> Thanks for the tailor recommendation too. If I decide the S is the right size for me, I'll swing by there tomorrow.



If you are normally an xs in HL dresses you would probably want to size up for the raspberry honeysuckle dress. Many people done that because that dress runs small and the fabric is stiff. I think all sizes are sold out now in that dress except for the xxs.


----------



## ahleah712

Welcome *linda83*....be prepared....it is an addiction...lol...oh yea, and join us next time we have a bay area meet up...


----------



## luxlover

Brasilian_Babe said:


> Thanks shockboogie, dreamdoll and luxlover on your feddback re: the ash dress
> 
> 
> 
> lux, the berry one i got from you fit me perfectly, do you think the Ash in an XS would fit as well without being too big? Or would i bet better off with an XXS?
> 
> TIA



the ash in XS will fit you fine. the raspberry dress material is only slightly more stuff than the ash dress. most girls got those 2 dresses in the same size.


----------



## dreamdoll

Hi there, I have the raspberry dress, if you are between sizes normally, it's better to size up on it, but if you're always a consistent size (and not between sizes) the raspberry will run TTS...hth!

And nubra definitely helps for me!




linda83 said:


> ^^^ Okay, I think I'm gonna try to get my hands on the XS then! I can put the S on with no problems by myself, oops  I think I'll run up to the Herve Leger store in SF tomorrow and try the XS on again. I called the Vegas store and they said they could do an exchange for me!
> 
> The raspberry dress was the one I really wanted, but they only have XXS left ush: The SA told me to try it on anyway, but there was definitely no way in hell I could zip that one up without at least getting some ribs removed  It's your HG?? Are you trying to get it via evilBay?


----------



## lilmissb

Hey Lec, piggy says that the raspberry one makes her have more cleavage than the ash colourblock that I have.


----------



## javaboo

My ash in xxs fits me just fine but my raspberry I feel its a bit tighter (xs would have been ok too). 

Congrats *lilmissb *on dress 40!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks java, can't wait to get it!!! P is posting it tomorrow.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Great news lilmissb! I am glad you got the 40! You look great shock, LV! There are so many new people and pictures!! You all look stunning!! I am going to avoid this thread for a while, sooo much temptation in here, in a lovely way!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Brasilian you looked haut and your shoes are tdf!


----------



## girlfrommoscow

Lec8504 said:


> my bf actually knows my taste pretty well...well he should..been stuck to him for like 5 years lol...but yeh he knows that I like things to make me look more voluptuous..and I somewhat agree that the cut on top of the rasberry dress might not be that flattering..especially if you don't have much on top to begin with.  Nubra helps but it doesn't work mirable hahah.
> 
> my bf actually pushed me to buying my first HL dress..and he likes how I look in them so much he actually bought me my 2nd one hehe.*   He admits that the cut and bandage of Herve Leger are really nice..and he loves anything skin tight on me hahaha.
> 
> maybe it's just the rasberry dress..cuz my bf doesn't like that dress either :/*
> 
> but you should come to our next meet!  Last time we had dinner and then went out...we're planning another one..maybe to Napa for wine tasting....or another event in SF.




This is funny, because mine is exactly like that too! He loooves the HL dresses on me, but the raspberry dress is the only dress he doesnt really like and i dont really understand why, because i personally love it


----------



## Queenie

These dresses are scarily addictive!


----------



## HerveLegerSA

*LEC*,  I know your style and taste better than your BF wor.......

Welcome back *Sammy*.

*Brasilian_Babe*, you are XS in the ash ombre dress.

*Javaboo*, modeling pics please.


----------



## lilmissb

P, she did, in the SS09 thread.


----------



## HerveLegerSA

missmollypolly said:


> Ladies, I have a question about sizing on HL.
> 
> I'm thinking about getting a classic black bandage skirt from HL, but I'm not sure about sizing.  I generally wear a size 6 in designer clothing, although occasionally I'm a 4.  I'm a 28 in premium denim...my waist is 26-27 inches, but my hips are like a 37/38.  I'm thinking I probably take a medium, but can you ladies give me any insight?


*missmollypolly*, you are a S.  Welcome to the forum.

*DollFace2009*, that is an old dress, babe.....


----------



## Lec8504

lilmissb said:


> Hey Lec, piggy says that the raspberry one makes her have more cleavage than the ash colourblock that I have.



egh I tried on the ash one before and I really did not like how it looked on me, it made me look totally flat and no cleavage at all...and I thought the raspberry one would be the same since the cut is somewhat the same....but iono since I never had the chance to try on the raspberry one.  

I do like it...i just don't want to risk it and buy it in the wrong size or buy it and not like how it looks on me.


----------



## Lec8504

girlfrommoscow said:


> This is funny, because mine is exactly like that too! He loooves the HL dresses on me, but the raspberry dress is the only dress he doesnt really like and i dont really understand why, because i personally love it



yup hahah i have a theory now that boys don't like the raspberry dress...at least the ones that I know 

P - haha you are too funny


----------



## lilmissb

Lec8504 said:


> egh I tried on the ash one before and I really did not like how it looked on me, it made me look totally flat and no cleavage at all...and I thought the raspberry one would be the same since the cut is somewhat the same....but iono since I never had the chance to try on the raspberry one.
> 
> I do like it...i just don't want to risk it and buy it in the wrong size or buy it and not like how it looks on me.



Really? You're bigger than me I think. It gives me cleavage so I though it did to everyone. Oh well, guess not  

My bf must be weird he said he prefers the raspberry one to the ash one!


----------



## linda83

Lec8504 said:


> my bf actually knows my taste pretty well...well he should..been stuck to him for like 5 years lol...but yeh he knows that I like things to make me look more voluptuous..and I somewhat agree that the cut on top of the rasberry dress might not be that flattering..especially if you don't have much on top to begin with.  Nubra helps but it doesn't work mirable hahah.
> 
> my bf actually pushed me to buying my first HL dress..and he likes how I look in them so much he actually bought me my 2nd one hehe.   He admits that the cut and bandage of Herve Leger are really nice..and he loves anything skin tight on me hahaha.
> 
> maybe it's just the rasberry dress..cuz my bf doesn't like that dress either :/
> 
> but you should come to our next meet!  Last time we had dinner and then went out...we're planning another one..maybe to Napa for wine tasting....or another event in SF.



I thought the pics of Leona Lewis wearing the raspberry dress made her look pretty voluptuous, but I guess perhaps she's voluptuous to start with  I'm thinking of buying the dress on eBay, but uhm, I just bought my second dress at the HL store from Preston yesterday ush: Well actually, the bf bought it for me for my birthday... which is more than three months away!  Just met Preston yesterday, and he's great, but evil! I got the orange dress in an XS which is soo much better, and picked up #40 too (titanium dress, I like how it's more versatile than the orange one, and it does a good job of pushing your boobs up...). OMG, this is such a slippery slope...

Preston sent out an e-mail introducing me to some HL Bay Area ladies... were you on that list too?


----------



## linda83

ahleah712 said:


> Welcome *linda83*....be prepared....it is an addiction...lol...oh yea, and join us next time we have a bay area meet up...



I'm truly afraid!! Haha, I went to the HL store yesterday just thinking I'd be getting my first dress in a different size, and half an hour later I was walking out with a second... I'd love to join you guys next time... Great excuse to wear HL


----------



## linda83

dreamdoll said:


> Hi there, I have the raspberry dress, if you are between sizes normally, it's better to size up on it, but if you're always a consistent size (and not between sizes) the raspberry will run TTS...hth!
> 
> And nubra definitely helps for me!



Oh my, here I was thinking the raspberry dress would be a size up, but now it may be TTS?  I haven't tried that many dresses on...  The #40 I just bought is pretty skin tight in an XS, though the #23 burnt orange one is pretty comfortable in XS...


----------



## linda83

Lec8504 said:


> egh I tried on the ash one before and I really did not like how it looked on me, it made me look totally flat and no cleavage at all...and I thought the raspberry one would be the same since the cut is somewhat the same....but iono since I never had the chance to try on the raspberry one.
> 
> I do like it...i just don't want to risk it and buy it in the wrong size or buy it and not like how it looks on me.



You should borrow it from someone who owns it so you can try it on! I want to buy a S... what size are you?


----------



## ahleah712

*Linda83*- yea...you're at the same purchasing rate as most girls here...hahahaha...most girls have purchased 5-6 dresses in the past 2-3 months....me, I just got 3 dresses in the past 3 months (I think).  So you need to post modeling pics now...I want to see!!!!


----------



## Lec8504

linda83 said:


> I thought the pics of Leona Lewis wearing the raspberry dress made her look pretty voluptuous, but I guess perhaps she's voluptuous to start with  I'm thinking of buying the dress on eBay, but uhm, I just bought my second dress at the HL store from Preston yesterday ush: Well actually, the bf bought it for me for my birthday... which is more than three months away!  Just met Preston yesterday, and he's great, but evil! I got the orange dress in an XS which is soo much better, and picked up #40 too (titanium dress, I like how it's more versatile than the orange one, and it does a good job of pushing your boobs up...). OMG, this is such a slippery slope...
> 
> Preston sent out an e-mail introducing me to some HL Bay Area ladies... were you on that list too?



I actually thought Leona Lewis didn't look that great upper body wise in that dress..but then I have weird perception of boobies I guess lol.  oooo so you got the #40?  I agree that it does make your cleavage looks really great, too bad the color just isn't for me otherwise i would've gotten it too.  But congrats though, post modelings pics 

and yes it is a slippery slope with HL dresses...I can't believe i bought 5 in a span of 2 months...and I've only worn 2 of them...my bf is banning me until I wear all of mine hahah.  

I saw that e-mail...i'll reply to it right after this, but you really should come up with us to the next meet...it'll be really fun!  Yay our Bay Area HL group is growing 

p.s.  I'm an XS...I had a chance to get the rasberry XS but I was worried about the fit...since I was somewhat in between sizes...but now that I lost a bit of weight....bleh.


----------



## Lec8504

lilmissb said:


> Really? You're bigger than me I think. It gives me cleavage so I though it did to everyone. Oh well, guess not
> 
> My bf must be weird he said he prefers the raspberry one to the ash one!



I must admit...i have weird boobs...lol.  They keep on changing sizes on me, but I'm usually a big B or (on a REALLY good day) then a small C.   But yeh some cut just don't look right on me...which is a good thing..since then I'll want to buy everything in the store haha.  I think it really depends on the shape of um..your chest.   Like some girls have a rounder shape versus a longer shape chest.   I find that girls with a rounder chest look better in a really deep v-neck cut since there is more to push into the middle..and it creates a better looking cleavage.  While girls with longer boobs look better in an overall low cut like the ash or rasberry dress..since then they can push it up more cuz they have more mass on the bottom versus the sides.  LOL I don't even know if I make sense but yeh.... o_0 if I don't then ignore me haha.

My bf doesn't like either the rasberry or the ash one haha.  But i think he perfers the rasberry over the ash if he has to choose one.   He actually loves the ash ombre off shoulder the most, he was the one that pushed me into getting that.


----------



## luxlover

linda83 said:


> Oh my, here I was thinking the raspberry dress would be a size up, but now it may be TTS?  I haven't tried that many dresses on...  The #40 I just bought is pretty skin tight in an XS, though the #23 burnt orange one is pretty comfortable in XS...



the raspberry dress is definitely TTS. its normal for the dresses to vary a little in stretch, though i tend to feel that i am the same size for all the dresses. some just fit a little more snug than others.


----------



## lilmissb

Lec8504 said:


> I must admit...i have weird boobs...lol.  They keep on changing sizes on me, but I'm usually a big B or (on a REALLY good day) then a small C.   But yeh some cut just don't look right on me...which is a good thing..since then I'll want to buy everything in the store haha.  I think it really depends on the shape of um..your chest.   Like some girls have a rounder shape versus a longer shape chest.   I find that girls with a rounder chest look better in a really deep v-neck cut since there is more to push into the middle..and it creates a better looking cleavage.  While girls with longer boobs look better in an overall low cut like the ash or rasberry dress..since then they can push it up more cuz they have more mass on the bottom versus the sides.  LOL I don't even know if I make sense but yeh.... o_0 if I don't then ignore me haha.
> 
> My bf doesn't like either the rasberry or the ash one haha.  But i think he perfers the rasberry over the ash if he has to choose one.   He actually loves the ash ombre off shoulder the most, he was the one that pushed me into getting that.




 I know what you mean! I'm more laughing that since I have cleavage in the ash colourblock that must mean I have "long" boobs!!! Mine aren't big enough to be long! LOL!!!

I need a super sucker inner for my tummy.


----------



## lilflobowl

'long' boobs?!  sigh, all i know is that i have NO boobs. :cry:


----------



## lilmissb

*lilflo*!!! You do have boobs!!!! I've seen you modelling shots and I wouldn't call you flat.


----------



## lilflobowl

that my dear, is the power of a good bra.


----------



## shockboogie

lilflobowl said:


> 'long' boobs?!  sigh, all i know is that i have NO boobs. :cry:




same here, girly! :cry: i'm just glad that some HLs create the illusion for me....


----------



## lilflobowl

oh yay I have some little news to share! a tpf'er contacted me about doing an Ash Ombre swop! She wanted an S & I wanted an XS!!! I've shipped out my dress to her so all that's left is for her to ship the dress to me


----------



## Queenie

^ You're so lucky, *lilflobowl*! I've been looking for that dress.


----------



## lilflobowl

^ what size are you looking for?? 


_???? you can't discuss what's on the MP!_


----------



## Lec8504

no one is flat in this thread 

but I must apologize for my ramblings of the long versus round boob theory lol.  

and omg lilflo...you will look gorgeous in that dress!  Congrats!


----------



## linda83

ahleah712 said:


> *Linda83*- yea...you're at the same purchasing rate as most girls here...hahahaha...most girls have purchased 5-6 dresses in the past 2-3 months....me, I just got 3 dresses in the past 3 months (I think).  So you need to post modeling pics now...I want to see!!!!



one dress per month sounds reasonable  so far i'm at one per week, lol. but i'm sure there's a ramp up period that doesn't count... good thing i lost the auction on a raspberry dress last night... i was going to feel really guilty if i won it. i was thinking if i won it i'd have to hide it from my bf, and maybe only tell him about it in a couple of weeks...

i'll try to get some pics posted tonight!


----------



## Lec8504

^ there's def a ramp up period..my first 2 dress were bought in a span of one week i think lol


----------



## linda83

Lec8504 said:


> I actually thought Leona Lewis didn't look that great upper body wise in that dress..but then I have weird perception of boobies I guess lol.  oooo so you got the #40?  I agree that it does make your cleavage looks really great, too bad the color just isn't for me otherwise i would've gotten it too.  But congrats though, post modelings pics
> 
> and yes it is a slippery slope with HL dresses...I can't believe i bought 5 in a span of 2 months...and I've only worn 2 of them...my bf is banning me until I wear all of mine hahah.
> 
> I saw that e-mail...i'll reply to it right after this, but you really should come up with us to the next meet...it'll be really fun!  Yay our Bay Area HL group is growing
> 
> p.s.  I'm an XS...I had a chance to get the rasberry XS but I was worried about the fit...since I was somewhat in between sizes...but now that I lost a bit of weight....bleh.



yeah, i agree with you, leona lewis doesn't look that great in the raspberry... lost an auction on it last night, probably a good thing... still don't know my size in it. *luxlover* said it was TTS, but preston recommended an S for me. i think i'll try to forget about it for now 

you got five dresses in two months? that's great  bf bought you one though, right?? i need to find a place to wear the burnt orange dress i bought... not really a good dress for nightlife or most dining. maybe it's time to get some symphony tix


----------



## Lec8504

linda - check ur email.. We might have an occassion for you to wear your dress 

and yeh my bf bought me one...but he's telling me to slow down now...but he admits that at least these dresses are cheaper than handbags so it's better i guesss haha.   I basically got all of the dresses that I would like from fall 08 (except for maybe the rasberry dress)..so now I'm moving on. 

but for me it's slowly winding down..there is only one dress from the resort that I would like..but i'm going to wait for the sale.  And i'm still waiting for all of the spring dresses to hit the store.   I'm getting distracted by CL and Chanel at the moment lol.


----------



## linda83

^^^ Yah, I saw that e-mail, and hope I can make it. Are you driving up from the South Bay? We should carpool 

CLs!  I just discovered those about six months ago, but they've kinda fallen to the wayside as I've shifted my focus to HLs  Now I feel like my attention is moving to handbags... Can't have super nice shoes and dresses and no handbag, right? I do think I need some nude VPs though  I'd love them with the gold tips, but aren't they impossible to find?


----------



## Lec8504

^ I would LOVE them in either gold tips or burgundy tip.  Stupid store in Europe won't respond to my e-mails and I still haven't gone out and buy an international phone card yet... bleh.  Maybe the store in Canada that the girls in the CL forum are talking about might get the gold tips in.  I'm really new to CL too..i just got my first pair last week hehe..now i'm looking for more.

I was big on LV and now my attention is shifting toward Chanel.  I think i'm old enough to have a Chanel now haha.  

Um..i am in the south bay but this sat I'll be in the east bay with ahleah..since our bfs mom's house is there.   If you can somehow be in the east bay then lets carpool hehe!  

any other HL dress you like?


----------



## linda83

^^^ I think the Vegas store had the VPs with burgundy tips. Not sure if they'd have your size, but could give them a call. Which pair did you just get?  I have four now, but they're all black... time for some color! I'm going to Paris in May, perhaps the Paris boutique will have some good selection...

I kind of want a Chanel Timeless clutch. It looks really cute. But... $$$!

I also like #39 from fall 2008 (off shoulder dress), but not sure how I'd look in it... Also, a couple here and there from spring 2009, but I think I'd have to try them on. Nothing that I'm really really in love with.


----------



## may3545

Been a while since I've posted here. Me in a red HL tank dress. It's somewhat loose under the boob area, but the photos don't show it  Sorry for my messy room-- it's a fright!

Me in a basic red tank:


----------



## april17

hey everyone! i wanted to sell my cream halter dress in an xxs and i wanted to know where the best place to sell it was? on ebay?


----------



## cesca

^^ u look stunning, may ! 

since the few previous posts kind talkin bout ehemm chest area. hv been wondering what happen if u dont hv much to start with. i think it will flat as a pancake *case is mine *


----------



## lilmissb

*May* you look gorgeous! I'm really like that cross tank now!

*Linda*, good luck finding #39. Completely sold out and I've been looking for that in S for AGES!!! Cna't find it.


----------



## Zophie

Here is a shirt I just got off of ebay.  Too bad it's not a little longer or I could wear it as a dress!  It is pretty long, stretches to just below my butt.  I'm short though (5' 0.75")  I'm not exactly sure what to wear it with.  I couldn't get it tucked into the jeans I tried it on with but I feel like it looks a little bulky to wear over.  I tried it on with a black skirt I've had forever.  I think I need to either find a fitted HL skirt or another fitted skirt to go under or maybe some fitted pants but ones that are thicker than just leggins.


----------



## Zophie

may, the red dress looks so pretty on you!


----------



## Lec8504

I love that red dress on you may!  Omg I'm so sad that I couldn't get to that dress at NR fast enough    What size did you get? S or XS?


----------



## may3545

^This is actually a medium.... but there's extra material showing IRL-- I posed and "stretched" so the extra material didnt show haha.

Thanks for the compliments-- I wish I were XS LOL.

And Zophie, the black tank is super sexy. Based on the pics, I think it looks great with jeans!


----------



## Lec8504

zophie- that tank looks amazing on you! what size did you end up getting?  Now all you need is to find a dress that has the same fit as the top hehe   I can imagine that top with a pencil skirt and cardigan over it...sooo sexy


----------



## Lec8504

may3545 said:


> ^This is actually a medium.... but there's extra material showing IRL-- I posed and "stretched" so the extra material didnt show haha.
> 
> Thanks for the compliments-- I wish I were XS LOL.
> 
> And Zophie, the black tank is super sexy. Based on the pics, I think it looks great with jeans!



may omg i'm going to strangle you!  You are a XS...remember..i saw you IRL? lol...we're so going to the HL store when you are back in the bay...and i'm going to make you try on a XS


----------



## Lec8504

cesca said:


> ^^ u look stunning, may !
> 
> since the few previous posts kind talkin bout ehemm chest area. hv been wondering what happen if u dont hv much to start with. i think it will flat as a pancake *case is mine *



i think HL dresses flatter all sizes, you just need to find the right cut..some dresses can really flatten you..while others help and pushes up.  Nubra will help a little


----------



## glitterglo

Zophie I think the top looks great with jeans actually.  Very nice!  And May, love the dress!


----------



## Zophie

Lec8504 said:


> zophie- that tank looks amazing on you! what size did you end up getting? Now all you need is to find a dress that has the same fit as the top hehe  I can imagine that top with a pencil skirt and cardigan over it...sooo sexy


 

The top is an XS.  I think I could have fit an XXS too.  I can tell the material is a little different than the other dress I had tried and sent back.  A pencil skirt and a cardigan is a good idea.  I actually wondered if I could wear it under something to wear to work but I think it might just be a little too low cut.


----------



## ahleah712

lilflobowl said:


> ^ what size are you looking for??
> 
> 
> _???? you can't discuss what's on the MP!_



Sorry you weren't asking me..but I want one in S...know where I can get one? lol...I regret for telling Preston I don't want it anymore...now I do...


----------



## lilflobowl

oops.. I committed a post offence! bahhhh!!! :cry:

may, you look great in the dress but the extra fabric is a bit noticeable in the last pic?

zophie, the top looks great on you!


----------



## ahleah712

*May*- gorgeous as usual...yea...*Lec* and I are gonna kidnap you to the HL store and make you try on a XS...you're not a M girl...


----------



## ahleah712

*Zophie* the top looks great on you...


----------



## lilmissb

zophie, that top is hot on you!


----------



## Zophie

thank you all so much!  I'm so happy I found one that doesn't make me look bloated.


----------



## Megadane

*May* you look gorgeous in the tank dress!!  Good score *Zophie, *it appears to be a very versatile top!  It would be so, so nice with an HL skirt and cardi, just like Lec said


----------



## Lec8504

lilflobowl said:


> ^ what size are you looking for??
> 
> 
> _???? you can't discuss what's on the MP!_



wait swanky...what's MP??


----------



## Megadane

*lilmissb* congrats on your #40!!  We need to see pics darling.
*Linda *welcome to the wonderful world of HL
*Lec *your posts are too cute for words!
I just got my jacket and I love it..I was concerned about my freaky long arms but I think it's ok.  Shown with my newest and equally dangerous addiction, CL boots and patent simples 85.


----------



## Megadane

^^Quel disastre..upload didn't work.  Feagin' computer


----------



## b00mbaka

Hi ladies! Is this HL if so what season? It is so cute!


----------



## Megadane

Well..I know this is off topic but since I spend ALL of my time here I thought I'd share some pics from the Britney Spears concert.  I had not told many people that I actually went to see Britney, lol
.http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=231594&l=0b3e83b3c1&id=772270458


----------



## Megadane

*Boombaka* very, very cute but I can't place it..I'm sure one of the girls will be able to help you out


----------



## Lec8504

Megadane said:


> Well..I know this is off topic but since I spend ALL of my time here I thought I'd share some pics from the Britney Spears concert.  I had not told many people that I actually went to see Britney, lol
> .http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=231594&l=0b3e83b3c1&id=772270458




ooo meg i'm so jealous!  I love britney hahaha....but no one else wanted to go with me here.  How was it?  Did she put up a good show?  I know a lot of people were complaining about her not singing live but with her then I always feel that it's about her performance (dancing/theatrics) rather than her singing.  And I love your CL boots, so cute!

where's your modeling pics of the jacket missy?!

haha cute post...as in weird?  lol...that's what my bfs say at least...whenever he tells me i do something cute...it's usually me doing something that weirds him out.  Like dancing randomly to songs lol.


----------



## Lec8504

b00mbaka said:


> Hi ladies! Is this HL if so what season? It is so cute!



looks like the brand new spring 09 dress...

http://herveleger.com/spring2009/index.php 

dress #18

wow you bought it already?  I didn't even know that the spring dresses are in stores yet


----------



## Megadane

*Lec* the concert was really fun...and like you I don't expect her to sing live so it's all good 
No I don't think you're weird at all!!!  Your posts are just really cute
I can't seem to upload the pics from my computer..


----------



## Lec8504

is it sad to admit that sometimes i like being a little bit weird  lol

but hmmmm did you upload ur pic to photobucket?


----------



## lilflobowl

OH MAN! I WANT THAT SPRING DRESSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!
*sigh*
shall have to wait for the sale ...


----------



## Lec8504

it's okie lilflo...we'll all wait together


----------



## Megadane

I shall try again "le sigh"


----------



## ahleah712

^^^nice shoes *meg*...loving the boots with that oufit...


----------



## lilmissb

b00mbaka said:


> Hi ladies! Is this HL if so what season? It is so cute!




OOOOHHHH!!! That looks Spring 09 but spring I thought was is in a greyish colour. 

I only know I REALLY REALLY REALLY want that one.


----------



## lilmissb

Nice, *Meg!* Hope you had a great night.


----------



## b00mbaka

Lec8504 said:


> looks like the brand new spring 09 dress...
> 
> http://herveleger.com/spring2009/index.php
> 
> dress #18
> 
> wow you bought it already? I didn't even know that the spring dresses are in stores yet


 
Oh, it's not mine! It is a greyish/silver material, lilmissb, but it came up lilac in my post for some reason. Sorry about that. Thanks for the info!


----------



## b00mbaka

Megadane said:


> Well..I know this is off topic but since I spend ALL of my time here I thought I'd share some pics from the Britney Spears concert. I had not told many people that I actually went to see Britney, lol
> .http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=231594&l=0b3e83b3c1&id=772270458


 
OMG! You were so close! You took great pictures & it looks like you had fun


----------



## lilflobowl

Meg, that jacket looks divine!!!! Glad you had a rocking good time at Britter's concert!

Lec, yes... must... hang... in... there.... I have my eye on 2 dresses! Dammit... what recession am I experiencing?!


----------



## roussel

Megadane love that jacket on you.  Looks like you had a blast at the concert.


----------



## klng

*Meg:*  i love your new shoes! Now you can wear HL + CL!


----------



## Lec8504

lilflobowl said:


> Meg, that jacket looks divine!!!! Glad you had a rocking good time at Britter's concert!
> 
> Lec, yes... must... hang... in... there.... I have my eye on 2 dresses! Dammit... what recession am I experiencing?!


 
yup i know..my bf is like ur spending hardly change at all since last year :x

but i am going to wait for the sales though...i need to focus my spending on other more important things..like chanel lol

Meg- that jacket looks great on you!  omg..i wish i was tall


----------



## lilmissb

So, bay girls, trying to work out my charges and I'm too impatient to wait until my receipt and dress come! How much is sales tax in SF? When I get stuff shipped to Torrance CA it's 8.25% but I've heard the bay area gets taxed more?


----------



## linda83

^^ Should be 8.25%! Though I think taxes are going up 1% soon?


----------



## Lec8504

I thought it was 8.50% for san francisco?


----------



## linda83

^^ Ooh, you're right. Just looked at my receipt from last weekend... Oops.


----------



## Lec8504

but it'll go up to 9.5% percent starting April 1, 2009.


----------



## lilmissb

^Sheesh!!! That's a lot of tax!

Thanks, now it all works out.


----------



## ahleah712

^^^ yeah the new tax increase sucks....


----------



## lilmissb

My dress has left the States


----------



## Megadane

*Lec, lilflowbowl, roussel, klng, boombaka and lilmissb *thanks a bunch for the kind comments.  I had to move the clasps to give the girls more room which was a bit of an arduous task but I love it
I wore it to work today with a grey pencil skirt with my new CL boots and after 8 hrs standing in the pharmacy my feet are now cursing me and promising revenge for tomorrow's shift!  I think they looked kinda sexy with my lab coat
That sucks about your taxes..ours are 15% plus up tp 18% duty when ordering outside of Canada.  Then add on our sucky exchange rate...it blows tremendously!
I need to see some new modeling pics..anyone??


----------



## Megadane

Yay!!!!  What shoes will you wear with it??



lilmissb said:


> My dress has left the States


----------



## lilmissb

Not sure yet Meg. Maybe my Pin-ups or maybe a new pair of nudes


----------



## HerveLegerSA

Megadane said:


> I shall try again "le sigh"


Meg, The jacket looks amazing on you.  The sleeves are fine , so is the fitting.  This jacket will match with the dress 11 that you have


----------



## lilflobowl

Sigh, girls I'm a bit nervous! Remember the swop I was talking abt? Well I posted out my dress on Monday cos I'm leaving on Thursday & I was told by the other tpfer that she would ship out on Monday but I haven't heard anything yet.
I'm trying to keep the faith (I haven't received any mail yet) & keep telling myself that technically with the time difference it's still Tuesday in the US & that I'm just overreacting. I'm just hoping to settle all this before I fly off tomorrow 

Doesn't help that my ash ombre dress is one of my favourites; she was nice to take photos of the dress for me when she emailed & even offered to help me get stuff. I'm just being a worrywart right?


----------



## lilmissb

^Maybe don't too nervous yet. have a little faith, she might be caught up with something. Did you send it COD or something like that?


----------



## lilflobowl

What's COD? I used registered mail so as far as being able to recall the parcel there are only 2 conditions, 1. It must not have left SG & 2. Addressee must not have accepted the parcel.

I'm thinking that I'm exceptionally worried & a lil frantic cos of the value & cos I'm leaving tomorrow..


----------



## lilmissb

^Sorry Cash on Delivery. So the person can't collect the parcel unless they pay for the postage or item. Also next time you might consider escrow or something. I still say give it time. I know you're leaving and are worried but you should be ok. I have faith! Hopefully I'm not wrong


----------



## lilflobowl

Oh... I've never explored that option tbh...

Shall keep the faith! I hope if she sees this she doesn't get upset with me! I just needed to express my worries.


----------



## HerveLegerSA

lilflobowl said:


> What's COD? I used registered mail so as far as being able to recall the parcel there are only 2 conditions, 1. It must not have left SG & 2. Addressee must not have accepted the parcel.
> 
> I'm thinking that I'm exceptionally worried & a lil frantic cos of the value & cos I'm leaving tomorrow..


Watch out the mail scam.  There is a lot lately.  Don't even try to ship out dresses without   charging their cc.  Even if they have paid you make sure that the parcel required the signature of the receiver, so that you will have proof to show their cc company that they actually received your dress.


----------



## lilmissb

P, don't make her more anxious!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Oh btw Meg you look great in the jacket!!! Sory I didn't comment on it before.


----------



## lilflobowl

Did... Mr.. P.. Just do that on purpose!!!!


----------



## lilmissb

^I hope not *lilflo!!!*


----------



## lilflobowl

Yay! She replied! & I feel quite bad cos her lil one's been sick so she's been focusing her attention on him... Her hubby shipped the dress out already & she's just waiting to get the tracking number from him


----------



## lilflobowl

lilflobowl is a happy camper now  & she's really nice too!

ok so fess up... who else has bought new HLs! it's as though everybody went into hibernation, especially after the Hautelook sale!


----------



## dreamdoll

Hi ladies, greetings from Tokyo!  So many goodies out here! It's hard to keep the wallet in the pocket! lol

*lilflobowl *- yay! glad you got that worked out


----------



## dreamdoll

*Meg* - you look amazing in the jacket!


----------



## lilflobowl

*dreamdoll*, what are you doing on the Internet!?? btw, my sis is flying up only on Sat night (she flew back during her spring break hols) so I've got her place all to myself! wheeee!!! oh, & if I don't get to go strawberry picking can I join you at Gotemba?


----------



## dreamdoll

Hey V, I'm checking out more H shops in Tokyo hahahahaha...when are you leaving again? (can you go on gmail now?) wow sounds good, btw our apartment in Shinjuku turned out to be really nice  you can come by too! And sure, you can join us at Gotemba, once you are at Tokyo station tomorrow or Friday, you have to get the Gotemba JR bus ticket! We got ours just this morning for Saturday morning (8am)...


----------



## bbbrivera

Just a quick update.  I called Hautelook this morning, to check on the status of my HL orders.  She said that the HL dresses are in the warehouse, and will be shipping today.  We should be getting shipping confirmation emails with tracking by the end of the day.  I can't wait!!!


----------



## lilflobowl

^^ yay!!!! thanks for the good news *bbbrivera*! it's always nice to hear that our dresses are coming especially since our credit cards were charged in advance!


----------



## mars702

Thanks so much for the hautelook update!  I was starting to get worried.


----------



## Megadane

Dreamdoll and Preston thanks!  I love the jacket
Lilmissb I officially would like to enable you towards the purchase of a new pair if shoes for #40,LOL.
Lilflo that's great news about the dress, what a relief.
Bbbrivera thanks for the Haute update


----------



## melissab

Good afternoon ladies! I have a question for you all!  I am thinking of taking the plunge and buying my first HL, a black racer back! How does the sizing work? I rarely (ok never) wear dresses so i don't know my dress size.. but in jeans I wear a 25-26. Help!?


----------



## Lec8504

you're most likely a xs...but it'll be better if we know your measurements and/or height and weight


----------



## melissab

^^ Thank you!  I just had a baby 2 months ago so i still have 6 more pounds to lose, I am 111 lbs 5'5" and my natural waist at the moment is 27" and hips are 35"    I have no where near by to try these dresses on


----------



## Lec8504

Do u need the dress soon?  Like for an event or something? If u dont then i would recommend waiting until you are back to ur normal size.  Right now you might in between size imo....and hl dresses need to be fitted for it to look good.  You could be a xs or xxs..especially if u plan on losing weight.  im 5'5 and around 115...and im pretty much a true xs now.  My measurements is 34-25-36 if that helps.  

I just dont want u to get a big dress..thats what i did before when i was a little bit heavier and in between size...i got a dress and didnt stay tts but size down and got a small and now its hella loose on me..and now i dont know what to do with it.

What dress are you thinking about getting?


----------



## melissab

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=400039169355&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=027

I am watching this one


----------



## Lec8504

oh I tried on the blue version of this dress at this store...i really like it 

just a side note..it'll be better if you are somewhat busty/have boobs for this dress...because it shows your side cleavage A LOT. And it just doesn't look right if you are completely flat on the side imo.  

 also the fit is pretty TTS...even a little loose..so I think if you are in between sizes..it should be ok.


----------



## melissab

Lec8504 said:


> oh I tried on the blue version of this dress at this store...i really like it
> 
> just a side note..it'll be better if you are somewhat busty/have boobs for this dress...because it shows your side cleavage A LOT. And it just doesn't look right if you are completely flat on the side imo.
> 
> also the fit is pretty TTS...even a little loose..so I think if you are in between sizes..it should be ok.



you are so unbelievably helpful! i'm a 34 C  what size  did you try? xs?


----------



## choco

I am just wondering anyone received their dresses from Hautelook?


----------



## mello_yello_jen

^ i dont think anyone has received even a shipping confirmation 

bbbrivera posted here that she called hautelook and dresses are in and should be shipped starting today:
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/herve-leger-3-a-303845-337.html#post10330110


----------



## laurayuki

yeah i totally gave up on hautelook.. the only responsible shipper of online deal shopping is Gilt.. always receive in 2 days if not next day... and Ideeli is decent.. 
Haute and ruelala r just ridiculous!!


----------



## Lec8504

melissab said:


> you are so unbelievably helpful! i'm a 34 C  what size did you try? xs?


 
haha np   and yup i tried on XS..you'll look great in the dress then if you are a C


----------



## Megadane

Yay I have an Ontario HL friend!!  I'm in  London, are you in Toronto?
Hope you snag the black tank


melissab said:


> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=400039169355&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=027
> 
> I am watching this one


----------



## HerveLegerSA

melissab said:


> Good afternoon ladies! I have a question for you all!  I am thinking of taking the plunge and buying my first HL, a black racer back! How does the sizing work? I rarely (ok never) wear dresses so i don't know my dress size.. but in jeans I wear a 25-26. Help!?


*melissab*, the racerback dress is a TTS.  Babe, you are a XS.


----------



## nordy<3

i just checked my hautelook account and i have a tracking # for my HL dress!!


----------



## Lec8504

same here...tracking # on mine too!  Hopefully it'll get here by tomo


----------



## roussel

Melissa!  You'll be gorgeous in HL girl!
Yay! Tracking number avail too...


----------



## choco

mello_yello_jen said:


> ^ i dont think anyone has received even a shipping confirmation
> 
> bbbrivera posted here that she called hautelook and dresses are in and should be shipped starting today:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/herve-leger-3-a-303845-337.html#post10330110


 
Thanks mello_yello_jen.


----------



## melissab

Megadane said:


> Yay I have an Ontario HL friend!!  I'm in  London, are you in Toronto?
> Hope you snag the black tank



Hey!! *waves* I am in Port Dover! It's ok if you've never heard of it   I'm probably an xs so that dress is going to be too small for me   I'll have to keep looking!   I'm so unconventional, I'm getting this style of dress to get married in!


----------



## melissab

HerveLegerSA said:


> *melissab*, the racerback dress is a TTS.  Babe, you are a XS.



Thank you!


----------



## melissab

roussel said:


> Melissa!  You'll be gorgeous in HL girl!
> Yay! Tracking number avail too...



Thanks rous! It will hold my 90 yr old looking belly in!


----------



## Lec8504

mellisa..but you're like 5'5 and 110..and you want to lose more weight.  I honestly doubt you are a XS after you lose your baby weight.

i say jsut get the dress on ebay...it's not crazy fitted like some fall 08 dress so you should be fine.


----------



## melissab

Lec8504 said:


> mellisa..but you're like 5'5 and 110..and you want to lose more weight.  I honestly doubt you are a XS after you lose your baby weight.
> 
> i say jsut get the dress on ebay...it's not crazy fitted like some fall 08 dress so you should be fine.



Thanks! I figure if Kim Kardashian is an xs and my butt is 1/3 the size of hers.. then i may squeeze into an xxs


----------



## lilflobowl

wahoo! i have my tracking number from Hautelook too!


----------



## lilmissb

*Meg,* you don't have to enable me at all, I just found out what my nett bonus figure is and you can betcha there a pair of nude CL's in the works for this lil gal. The nude or even the camel (??) will go beautifully with #40....*yay!*  But I want a bag as well *sigh* what to do, yet another dilemma for me...hahaha


----------



## Megadane

^^^ohhhhh I love the camel, I saw a peep-toe last week and have been in lalavland eversince!
Congrats on your bonus!!!!!


----------



## dreamdoll

*lilmissb* - congrats on your bonus!! Can't wait to see what you'll get!!

*lilflobowl* - I haven't got my tracking number...hmm...


----------



## ahleah712

lilmissb- congrats on your bonus...still have not receive mine yet


----------



## lilflobowl

Lilmissb, I say get both & then earn the $ back!!


----------



## sharloett

Hi all, I've been lurking around this thread for sometime. Purchased an XS purple off shoulder from Mr P a few days back and its on its way to me! Thanks to lilflobowl and dreamdoll for provding me his contact sometime back. =)

Did I read that Kim Kardashian is an XS? Geez, maybe XS will be too big for me then? Yikes!


----------



## Lec8504

i'm an xs and i'm no where near Kim K's bust and butt size.  I really honestly don't know how she manage to wear that, because some xs dresses are pretty tight on me..imagine on her ...but then I did hear that she's really petite IRL though :/


----------



## lilflobowl

^ well, if she's really small then what may seem like normal ass to us could just be really huge on her frame!


----------



## girlfrommoscow

^^^she is tiny, i met her once and now i am not surprised that she wears an XS in the dress, xxs would probably fit her too
its hard to judge from the pictures on what size one can fit in)

congrats on the bonus!! I am hoping and praying for one too...should be able to know by next week, i need some spring shopping)


----------



## dreamdoll

Congrats Sharloett! Please share modelling pics


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks ladies! I am def after something nude....guess what???

MY DRESS HAS CLEARED CUSTOMS!!!!   But I think I will more than likely get it next week    as tomorrow is Friday and it usually takes 2 days from clearing customs to delivery to my office.


----------



## lilflobowl

oooohhhhh lilmissb, MODELLING PICS! i will come online even in Japan just to see your pics


----------



## Lola24

I actually thought I read something that she (K K) said she wears an XXS in HL a lot too, I think she is tiny and shapely, a lot of us Armenian girls are built that way, we don't look as small as we actually are and measure because we have curves......  That said, I just got my shipment confirmation for my hautelook purchase if anyone is keeping track of that, fingers crossed that this one will fit me, I bit the bullet and ordered an XXS because the XS I own is big so keeping my fingers crossed, I've only tried one other dress on in XXS and it fit perfect but.....we will see.....


----------



## dreamdoll

Wow lilmissb, can't wait to see modelling pics


----------



## lilmissb

Hehehehehe!!! I'm so excited* lilflo & dream*. I promise to post modelling pics    I hope one of my normal bras work with it as I haven't got my nubra yet. Then by mid April I will have some nude VP's which will complete the outfit!


----------



## roussel

Yay! My order is scheduled to arrive tomorrow!


----------



## Lec8504

lilmissb- congrats and def post pics..and oooo nude vps..with burgundy tips or what?!  I still haven't gotten around to those yet..been distracted by other stuff lol

and isn't Kim K like 5' or something?  I wonder what her actual measurements is though....cuz she does fit into size 26 jeans...


----------



## dancer1

Ebay deal. Leger dress.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200321878373


----------



## mars702

Just got my hautelook dress from ups!  Can't wait to try on.


----------



## roussel

^ pics pls


----------



## mars702

I had it delivered to my office.  I want to put it on right now but I might get some crazy looks from my boss. lol


----------



## Onederland

i just got my order too! i'm super excited!

buuttt as my sister is at school right now, she won't be able to try it on until this afternoon.

but i AM excited, i really hope it fits.


----------



## Lec8504

ahh jealous!  Pics girls please!

also did UPS require a signature?  if they do then I need to arrange for someone to be at my house to sign for it.....


----------



## melissab

someone scooped my dress on me from ebay   if anyone sees a black raceback in xs or xxs please let me know


----------



## samhainophobia

Hi ladies -- I am completely new to HL (I own the cashmere shrug, but have never even tried on a dress) and have a question.

I'm toying with the idea of a HL LBD.  What style would you recommend?  I don't know which current season styles come in black.  If it matters, I'm 5'3" and wear a size 4/S in most regular brands.

Any thoughts?  Thanks!


----------



## roussel

melissab said:


> someone scooped my dress on me from ebay   if anyone sees a black raceback in xs or xxs please let me know



^ oh no! sorry to hear that melissa .  i'm sure it'll find its way to you again soon.


----------



## ahleah712

Congrats to whom received their hautelook order...post modeling pics soon....

*Melissab*- sorry you missed the ebay dress...there's always the HL store...that dress is current season and there should be a sale coming soon.  Maybe you can get it then.


----------



## lilmissb

Guess what??? My #40 arrived today just then.    

I can't try it on at work even though I would love to. When I get home I'll post pics!

*sam* you sound like a S or XS. I wear a 4 or 6 and I'm an S. I'm shorter too by an inch.    Also depends on your other stats.

*melissa* sorry to hear about someone sniping you! I'll keep my eye out for you.


----------



## melissab

thanks ladies! UGH! it was such a good price! ebay has been disappointing me a lot lately!


----------



## may3545

samhainophobia said:


> Hi ladies -- I am completely new to HL (I own the cashmere shrug, but have never even tried on a dress) and have a question.
> 
> I'm toying with the idea of a HL LBD.  What style would you recommend?  I don't know which current season styles come in black.  If it matters, I'm 5'3" and wear a size 4/S in most regular brands.
> 
> Any thoughts?  Thanks!



You can't beat the basic tank dress-- it's classic and affordable ($730-- compared to others). I also love the aveline with caplet sleeves.  I'm on a ban-- decided to save (gasp).


----------



## Megadane

*May* I love your pics in the other thread!  Gorgeous!!
*Lilmiss *I can't wait to see your pics..you've been so excited about your#40)
*Melissa* sorry to hear someone sniped you out...


----------



## lilmissb

*May,* too funny!!! I know, saving is basically an unheard of word here isn't it? I should do more of it though!

*Meg* can you hang out for another 3hrs? It's only 2:30 here right now. I will be getting home having a shower and then posting pics of the dress.


----------



## more_CHOOS

Boo!  They canceled one of my dresses!


----------



## lilmissb

^How can that be?


----------



## yoglood

pics please!!! i'm anxiously waiting.


----------



## ahleah712

^ did they say why* more_CHOOS*?  Bet they had inventory discrepencies(spelling?)...


----------



## mello_yello_jen

YAY!  my order (magenta bow) is scheduled to arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Lec8504

^ same here!  So excited!  I don't think I'll  post modeling pics until sat though...feeling bloated :x


----------



## mello_yello_jen

aww *Lec*!  I hate that feeling.  I hope you feel better soon!

*More_choos*, what dress did they cancel?  sorry to hear


----------



## lilmissb

Hmm, my blotiness is due to end tomorrow so maybe I should postpone modelling pics....I'll see what it looks like first!


----------



## Lec8504

lilmissb said:


> Hmm, my blotiness is due to end tomorrow so maybe I should postpone modelling pics....I'll see what it looks like first!



ahhh mine will still be a couple of days...hopefully it'll get better by saturday though ugh.... :/  but no postponing modelling pics for you though!!  We've all been waiting 

thanks mellow    I still can't believe we got the bow dress for such a steal!

Choos which dress did they cancel? :/  Haute policy sucks sometimes...i think someone else had that happen to them too...they need to know their inventory better and if they sold out then they need to refund your money asap instead of sitting on it for like 2 weeks.


----------



## lilmissb

^^Aye aye captain!!! I shall post when I get home.  

I can't wait to see all the bow dresses being modelled. Wish I had snatched one up sooner!!!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

*lilmissb* - no postponing modeling pics!!

*lec* - i agree!  i'm still in awe over the price and am crossing my fingers that it fits!  i hope you get better by sat as well!


----------



## Lec8504

arrrrgggghhhh matie!

hehe so excited!  But we can wait though if you are feeling bloated Lil...i know how that feels..no amount of money can make me put on a HL when I'm bloated haha.


----------



## Lec8504

mello_yello_jen said:


> *lilmissb* - no postponing modeling pics!!
> 
> *lec* - i agree!  i'm still in awe over the price and am crossing my fingers that it fits!  i hope you get better by sat as well!



jen is this your first HL?  if it is..i must warn you...it's a slippery slope hehe


----------



## lilmissb

Technically this is my 4th HL but I only kept one previously. Hopefully this one is a keeper. I already have another one or two planned!


----------



## Queenie

I forgot to bring my nubra for my trip this evening!!!

Anyone knows if I can buy one in Sydney?


----------



## mello_yello_jen

Lec8504 said:


> jen is this your first HL? if it is..i must warn you...it's a slippery slope hehe


 
It is indeed!!   I am planning on trying some this weekend!


----------



## lilmissb

Queenie, hmmm. I've seen some in La Senza in Bondi Junction but they want $70-80 for them from memory. I'm not sure where you can get them cheaply retail.


----------



## lilmissb

Okie dokie girls, I promised....

Here is my #40 from fall 08. I'm still a bit bloaty with my girlies but since I frocked up I decided to post anyway. I must say it's the easiest HL dress of mine to get into by myself!!! Love the colour but if only it was one band shorter!!! I'll have to find a good tailor. I'd love this in black too. Or a really rich berry wine colour. Maybe I'll dye it....or get a spare one...

The best thing about this one is that I can wear a totally normal bra underneath, no need for NuBra!!! But it does squish my chest a bit and make me look a tad funny up top but I love it anyway!

A very big thanks to Preston!!!! You're the best!


----------



## Lec8504

r u crazy???!  You look awesome lil!!  Especially your upper area   I love it when my dresses does that to me hahaa.  That color really works well with your skin tone too..i love it!


----------



## Lec8504

mello_yello_jen said:


> It is indeed!!   I am planning on trying some this weekend!



wait i just notice you're from norcal....hmm...are you going to the HL store this weekend?  We're having another HL girls night out on sat..you want to come?   If you do then pm me your email


----------



## lilmissb

Awwww thanks Lec!  I know, how awesome is HL for your bust????


----------



## Lec8504

^ haha seriously.  That's probably one of my first criteria when I choose a dress/top....lol and i'm not embarrassed to admit it.  I can't stand anything that makes me look flat :/

but seriously though...i love that dress on you..definitely a keeper


----------



## lilmissb

^I've decided it's a keeper! Love it. Now I only need to make it shorter! I know it sounds like I'm a huge tart but seriously, it look better shorter as I've already folded it up one band to see what it looks like and it look waaaaayyy better that way! 

I already want another one!!!


----------



## Megadane

Lilmissb YOWZA!!!  #40 looks seriously gorgeous on you!  I'm so happy for you
It's a perfect fit-simply fabulous


----------



## lilmissb

^Thanks *Meg!!*


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

lilmissb, you look absolutely gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'm really looking forward to seeing everyone's modelling pics of your new Hautelook purchases


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *Brasilian_Babe!!!* I can't wait to see all the new HL modelling too.


----------



## klng

*lilmissB:*  you look great!  it's a gorgeous fit!


----------



## ahleah712

*lilmissb*- You look fabulous in #40...and I agree that it is a tad too long....you're making me want to go try it on and maybe get it...lol...

I just received my bonus check, but freaking taxes suck...took out so much from the original amount...ugh


----------



## dreamdoll

*lilmissb* - Wow you look stunning in #40!! I wish I looked that good in my lavender! (I'm thinking of letting it go...too low for me!!)

I just got back from a day out with lilflobowl in Tokyo...we headed out to Ginza...lovely Chanel, Hermes etc, ending off with an amazing dinner in Roppongi...another day out tomorrow!


----------



## pisdapisda79

lilmissb, you look great in # 40, the color looks wonderful on you too


----------



## lilflobowl

*lilmissb* you look great!!!!!! the colour suits your skin tone really well & to be honest I actually think that the length is nice.. it shows quite a bit of cleavage so some moderation has to be done, KWIM?

*dreamdoll*, my toes feel like they've dropped off & my nose is frozen. hahahaha!


----------



## roussel

lilmissb that dress is perfect on you.  mind telling what size you got?  i also think the length is just right.


----------



## lilflobowl

roussel, i think lilmissb got her usual size which (if i'm not mistaken) is an S.


----------



## Megadane

Just another shout to you *lilmiss*, you are so smashing in #40
*Dreamdoll* and *lilflo* it sounds like you are having a blast in Tokyo..have a cocktail for me tonight, oui?


----------



## Accessorize*me

I usually just lurk on this thread, but I finally had a chance to wear my Ash Ombre today and wanted to thank *Lec8504* for her sizing info!!! 

THANK YOU for letting me share and all your tips HL gals!!


----------



## melissab

Accessorize*me said:


> I usually just lurk on this thread, but I finally had a chance to wear my Ash Ombre today and wanted to thank *Lec8504* for her sizing info!!!
> 
> THANK YOU for letting me share and all your tips HL gals!!



you look so fabulous in this!!! what size is this?


----------



## shockboogie

Accessorize*me said:


> I usually just lurk on this thread, but I finally had a chance to wear my Ash Ombre today and wanted to thank *Lec8504* for her sizing info!!!
> 
> THANK YOU for letting me share and all your tips HL gals!!





Love it on you dear!!!!


----------



## Accessorize*me

melissab said:


> you look so fabulous in this!!! what size is this?


 
Thank you sooooo much *shockboogie*, *melissab*!!

*melissab*, this is the XXS.


----------



## arnott

may3545 said:


> Been a while since I've posted here. Me in a red HL tank dress. It's somewhat loose under the boob area, but the photos don't show it  Sorry for my messy room-- it's a fright!
> 
> Me in a basic red tank:


 
Looks great!


----------



## annaspanna33

*Accessorize* It looks amazing on you!!!


----------



## Lec8504

Accessorize*me said:


> I usually just lurk on this thread, but I finally had a chance to wear my Ash Ombre today and wanted to thank *Lec8504* for her sizing info!!!
> 
> THANK YOU for letting me share and all your tips HL gals!!



No problem accessorize   You look amazing in that dress..I love the ash ombre...it is one of my favorite dress!

Please post more often and welcome to the never ending addiction haha.


----------



## more_CHOOS

It was the plum cross bow dresss... =(

*Reason For Return:*Short Ship Return*Comments:*This order has a short ship return because the brand did not send sufficient quantity.


----------



## more_CHOOS

On another note, May you look smokin' hot in that red dress!


----------



## dreamdoll

*may* - you look stunning in the dress!!!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

*missb* - omg you look FABULOUS!  I absolutely love that dress and it looks smashing on you!

*accessorize*me* - yummm, the ash ombre is amazing on you!!

*Lec*, I'm going to PM you right now about the HL meet!

oh oh and I got my hautelook order today!!  I'll post pics in a bit!!


----------



## Lec8504

woot can't wait


----------



## lilmissb

Awwww shucks, thanks *k1ng*, *ahleah*, *dream*, *pisdapisda79*, *roussel*, *lilflo*, *Meg*, & *mello_yello_jen!!!!!*  

*Accessorize*Me* you look awesome!!! I love that dress on you. Drooling over your shoes too! I need me a shoe library soon! Such a great idea.

*ahleah* hehehehehe, yeah go try it on. It's gorgeous on and then you can be triplets with me & java....

*lilflo* the reason I want it shortened one band is that it tends to bow and distort at the bottom on me. If it's one band shorter it won't do it as it will be skintight then. But I can see your point about too much skin....ush:

*roussel* lilflo is right, I got it in my usual size S. It is really easy peasy to get into by yourself and you can wear a normal bra under it. So simple and user friendly. Not too much wiggling involved.

*dream* which lavender one? #42 or #46?? PM me about it will you if you're not completely happy with it.....  I might be able to help you out.


----------



## mello_yello_jen

Ok my first HL and I think I am a bit iffy on it   I absolutely love the thick material when I first pulled it out of the bag but that might be the only thing I like about it.  The color is a bit more purple (albeit a gorgeous purple) than I thought magenta would be and I thought it looked like it might be a bit big on me.  It wasn't too much of a struggle to put it on and here's the end result:

















I'm going to have to purchase a couple of NuBra because I don't have much boobage to begin with but I feel with this dress, there's not too much OOMPH, kwim?  I don't know, what do you ladies think??

(please excuse the messy hair and background and no shoes.  I just got out of the shower, the pictures were taken in a loft that I hardly stay at, and I don't have shoes to go with the dress at that loft)


----------



## melissab

^^ Holy Hotness!!!!


----------



## lilmissb

*mello* first of all I think it's gorgeous! See that bowing at the back on your side on photo? That happens to me too and probably happen to others too. But I can see a bit of bunching with the zipper which indicates it might be too big as the zipper should be flat. Does it feel tight at all? Just because it's not a struggle to get doesn't mean it's too big. Does it fall off you when you jump around?

What size is it?


----------



## mello_yello_jen

thanks *melissab* 

*missb* - Yes, the bowing!  I noticed that after i took the pics and I thought it might be because I didn't pull my dress all the way down but then I remember specifically pulling it super down.  It doesn't feel too tight to the point where I feel like a seam will pop but the top does slip when I jump around.  Boo, does this mean it's too big?!  It's a xxs so I'm out of luck!!

If I have time, maybe I'll visit P this weekend!


----------



## Lec8504

mello_yello_jen said:


> thanks *melissab*
> 
> *missb* - Yes, the bowing! I noticed that after i took the pics and I thought it might be because I didn't pull my dress all the way down but then I remember specifically pulling it super down. It doesn't feel too tight to the point where I feel like a seam will pop but the top does slip when I jump around. Boo, does this mean it's too big?! It's a xxs so I'm out of luck!!
> 
> If I have time, maybe I'll visit P this weekend!


 
hm it does look a bit loose..especially around your waist and at the bottom of the dress.  Wow you are really small jen..and i mean that as a compliment!  I was hopign for a hot pink too....your picture looks like it's really purple purple.  I wonder if this dress runs bigger..hm...

but to me it needs to be somewhat of a challenge to put on..that's when I know that it's "right" hehe.

You need to try on other HL though...you totally have the body for it


----------



## lilmissb

Gosh jen you are small. I used to be that small, now I feel like a cow being an S!!!


----------



## DimpleGirl

mello_yello_jen said:


> thanks *melissab*
> 
> *missb* - Yes, the bowing! I noticed that after i took the pics and I thought it might be because I didn't pull my dress all the way down but then I remember specifically pulling it super down. It doesn't feel too tight to the point where I feel like a seam will pop but the top does slip when I jump around. Boo, does this mean it's too big?! It's a xxs so I'm out of luck!!
> 
> If I have time, maybe I'll visit P this weekend!


 
mello - You look hot in the dress!  I agreed with others that it does look a bit loose which worries me a bit because I also got an xxs in the same dress.  I am 5'0, 85 lbs.  I am afraid it will be big on me as well.


----------



## roussel

Jen! We found each other again! I'm waiting for my delivery today too! The dress looks good on you but if it's big can u have it altered? You ladies are tiny! Lilmissb if you're  a cow then I'm an elephant with my M ;-D


----------



## Lec8504

roussel said:


> Jen! We found each other again! I'm waiting for my delivery today too! The dress looks good on you but if it's big can u have it altered? You ladies are tiny! Lilmissb if you're a cow then I'm an elephant with my M ;-D


 
these dresses are tricky..on certain areas can be altered without ruining the dress i think.  Jen if you need a good tailor..then let us know and we can recommend a good one in SF


----------



## mello_yello_jen

*Lec* - Yea, I wasn't too satisfied with how the bottom doesn't really hug me   Big bummer because I was looking forward to this dress so much!  Let me know how you like the color when you get your's.  And thanks for the kind words, my search for the perfect HL (or perfect couple of HLs....) will continue!  And I got the email, thanks!!

*missb* - Don't be silly!  Sometimes it sucks being so tiny because, in cases like this, it's rare to find anything that fits me!

*DimpleGirl* - Thanks!  Ahh I hate to be a downer or the grey cloud but I'm 5'4" and 98lbs but my fingers are crossed for you!

*roussel* - HI!!!  It's so great to run into you in other threads and since I am fairly certain this thread won't die, we can chat more!  Which dress did you order?  I hope you get it soon and I can't wait to see pics.  btw your little one is way too cute in your HL top!


----------



## Lec8504

DimpleGirl said:


> mello - You look hot in the dress! I agreed with others that it does look a bit loose which worries me a bit because I also got an xxs in the same dress. I am 5'0, 85 lbs. I am afraid it will be big on me as well.


 
I THINK lvpiggy said that she's 5'0 and 85lbs?  I'm not sure though so wait until she comes on...but she's perfect in a XXS in HL.

And it really depends on the dress..some dress runs big while others run small while others run TTS hehe.  You just have to try on different ones imo.


----------



## lilmissb

Hahahaha *roussel*! None of us are cows here.

*jen* I know, I used to have trouble finding clothes in Oz as they started at AU 8 (roughly US 4) and I was a US 0 or 2 at that stage. Hated it. I think also clothing has gotten bigger worldwide to accommodate our morbid obesity. The tube halter might be able to be altered as it's more straight than the others. The tailor might be able to nip it in.


----------



## jtstitzer

mello_yello_jen said:


> Ok my first HL and I think I am a bit iffy on it   I absolutely love the thick material when I first pulled it out of the bag but that might be the only thing I like about it.  The color is a bit more purple (albeit a gorgeous purple) than I thought magenta would be and I thought it looked like it might be a bit big on me.  It wasn't too much of a struggle to put it on and here's the end result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to have to purchase a couple of NuBra because I don't have much boobage to begin with but I feel with this dress, there's not too much OOMPH, kwim?  I don't know, what do you ladies think??
> 
> (please excuse the messy hair and background and no shoes.  I just got out of the shower, the pictures were taken in a loft that I hardly stay at, and I don't have shoes to go with the dress at that loft)



I think you look fantastic! The color is gorgeous on you. You have a super tiny waist, maybe the back of the dress needs to be pulled up a little and not down? (So that the zipper is closer to your shoulder blades). Also an FYI Target sells their own version of the NuBra for $16! It made my stomach turn thinking how much I spent on the NuBra, but at the time when I bought it for my wedding it was all that was out there. No sure how Target's version holds up, but at least they have a good return policy. Now I am so excited to get my dress!!!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

*missb* - oh wow, clothes started at AU8?  That's crazy, I would've been so frustrated... I guess it's a good deterrent from spending money though.  Thanks for the suggestion of the tube halter, I wish I got that as well from the hautelook sale!

*jtstitzer* - Ahh!!  Thank you so much for the suggestion of pulling it up!  I haven't tried on the dress again yet but when I try it on tonight for my friend, I will definitely pull it up *fingers crossed*  And another thanks for the NuBra alternative at Target, I'm going to look for that this weekend as well.  Oh and another thanks for your kind words =)


----------



## roussel

jen, i got the one-shoulder teal/black dress.  i can remember this very moment, waiting for the delivery guy for goldenblue... where is the UPS guy???  he has 1 more hour to get here...


----------



## Megadane

Jen I really love the purple on you-it is a very rich, dramatic color but I sympathize that it isn't what you were expecting You look great though of course!
AM the ash ombré is fabulous on you and I am in deep lust with your closet, LOL!


----------



## lilmissb

Can't wait to see more modelling pcis!


----------



## ahleah712

*Jen*I think it looks good on you...and I love the color....Purple is my fave...

*lilmissb* don't be silly...you're not a cow...and I thought we said we're not going to complain about our sizes anymore? and these dresses make all of us look and feel good...


----------



## lilmissb

^Hehehehehe!!! I know, just having a slightly bloaty day.


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

mello_yello_jen that colour looks gorgeous against your skin! By the way, is that the XS or the XXS on you?


----------



## Megadane

Hey ladies I am seriously bummed out!  I just checked my Haute status and they've refunded the $$ stating the dress was 'short shipped' and not enough were sent to them.  I'm kind of angry actually-I really wanted the prune ombré. I wanna b***h slap someone at Haute right about now.


----------



## mello_yello_jen

*roussel* - ahh the teal/black, I love that dress!!  I wanted to order that as well but then had to restrain because one-shoulder dresses never work on me.  Has the UPS man arrived yet?!  dejavu, reminds me of goldenbleu!  Thankfully the UPS guy came earlier than the FedEx guy and this time, I didn't tell him that I was waiting for him all day, haha!

*megadane* - Thanks for the kind words!  I have no doubts that I will find the perfect HL soon!

*ahleah* - Thanks!  I definitely agree that HL makes everyone look and feel good.  btw I can't wait to meet you and C and everyone else in the near future!

*brasilian* - Thank you, thank you!  I do love the color and it works out since I don't have too many colored dresses but why does it have to a touch big.  I'm going to try jtstitzer's suggestion of pulling it up and see if it does anything.  The dress is an xxs so unfortunately, can't go down anymore sizes.


----------



## lilmissb

^^That's crap! I can't believe it's happened twice now! CHOOS had that happen to her too.

Did you get M or S Meg?


----------



## mello_yello_jen

Megadane said:


> Hey ladies I am seriously bummed out!  I just checked my Haute status and they've refunded the $$ stating the dress was 'short shipped' and not enough were sent to them.  I'm kind of angry actually-I really wanted the prune ombré. I wanna b***h slap someone at Haute right about now.



OMG!  I am furious for you   I'm so sorry Megadane.  It seems that Hautelook is not too good with their inventory (or how many they get drop-shipped to them) and people end up with orders cancelled!  I know that more_choos and another tPF member got cancelled orders and a member of another forum got their order cancelled as well.  Total bummer.

Don't be too bummed, more money for the next HL!


----------



## ahleah712

wtf...aww...and I really wanted to see you in that dress... that sucks!!! could've been me cause I had it in my shopping cart...ugh...



Megadane said:


> Hey ladies I am seriously bummed out!  I just checked my Haute status and they've refunded the $$ stating the dress was 'short shipped' and not enough were sent to them.  I'm kind of angry actually-I really wanted the prune ombré. I wanna b***h slap someone at Haute right about now.


----------



## Lec8504

sorry girls for the bad pictures but these are the best that I can do for now...maybe if I'm up to it tomorrow and less bloated and have better lighting then I'll take better ones.  

Magenta Bow Dress (xs) - runs pretty loose..not as tight as my other dresses.






my mirror just keeps on getting dirty lol and the lighting is horrible so I'll take better ones tomorrow...but so you guys get an idea...i really really love this dress.  It's so sophisticated and classy imo.  It's not the hot pink that I was expecting...more of a purple shade like what Jen said..but the color is still a nice "pop".





My favorite part of the dress..."I'm a present!" was what I told my bf lol.  And opps please ignore the panties line :x

Dark blue and white tue dress






This dress runs pretty damn small imo....like as tight as the ash ombre dress if not more.  I'll take better pics of this dress when i feel less chubby hahah.  But i love the color!  And it doesn't slide down...i tried jumping up and down in it and it was fine


----------



## ahleah712

^^^you look good in both!!!!...wow really loving the bow dress...so mad that I didn't get my lazy butt up early and try to snag one of those...


----------



## Lec8504

aww meg i'm so sorry!  I'll say it again..haute policy really really sucks sometimes..they could've refund your money way ahead...so disorganize.


----------



## Lec8504

ahleah712 said:


> ^^^you look good in both!!!!...wow really loving the bow dress...so mad that I didn't get my lazy butt up early and try to snag one of those...



ugh thanks but i still feel like crap...I think i gained like 3 pounds or something over this week...argggggggggggh

*ok no more weight talk...breatheeeeeeee*


----------



## lilmissb

*Lec* you look *HOT! *Love the booty shot!!! 

Do you think I could fit into an XS of the bow dress? So you recommend the blue/white tube one? I hate tugging on my strapless that's all.


----------



## glitterglo

Lec, I really love the blue/white tube dress on you.  The bow dress is super cute as well!  Good choices!  And you are not fat.  Stop it


----------



## Lec8504

bf only volunteered to take the booty pics....sigh...

honestly lilmiss..i think you can....it's not that tight...only on top it was tight..waist and hips was easy to put on.  

i HIGHLY recommend the tube dress...a really nice rich color


----------



## roussel

lec i love both dresses!  good to know that the bow dress runs bigger than the others, so maybe i can fit a S.  i wish there's another sale soon.  i really want to get that bow dress now.  anyone not happy with the S bow dress please PM me!!!


----------



## ahleah712

^^*missb*-did you order the bow dress too?


----------



## ahleah712

I think everyone is getting their orders in and this thread is starting to speed up again....hahaha..can't wait for more modeling pics...

*Lec*- are you wearing the bow dress this weekend?


----------



## lilmissb

I wish I ordered one but I had no money then as it was right before payday. I might haunt ebay as some people who bought off Hautelook have already listed them. But at $599!!! :blink:  I have my eye on a nice black mini on the bay right now so I'll see how that goes first.

If anyone is unhappy with their bow dress please pm me for S or even XS. I love both colours but already have 2 grey toned dresses so would prefer the purple.


----------



## roussel

It's finally here!  The UPS guy came 5 mins before his deadline.


----------



## ahleah712

^^^ooooo...modeling pics!!!!


----------



## Megadane

Lec you look gorgeous!!! Holy bootylicious girl
I ordered a S prune ombré...anyone have one that needs a new home?
The truly infuriating part is their policy states that they will send am email if your item is short shipped yet I received no communication from them whatsoever and other girls have already received their dresses.
That is horrible customer service IMHO 
PLUS Mr.P offered me #40 but I declined due to my Haute purchase.  
Now, I shall poor myself a glass of vino, daydream about the so-close-yet-so-far prune ombré.
But I can't wait to see more modelling pics and really hope I'm the only one this happens 
to!


----------



## lilmissb

^Can you still get #40? Do you want it? I guess think about what you actually want next.


----------



## roussel

I'm happy! The M fits perfectly and it does not take so much effort to zip up!  Well my daughter was helping me.  I just can't take a decent pic of the back.


----------



## ahleah712

*missb* - how much was #40 again?


----------



## ahleah712

*roussel*- you look fabulous....


----------



## lilmissb

*roussel!!!! *Wowsers! You look hot!!! I love how voluptuous you are. I wish I had your figure. And I see we're shoe twins! But yours are bronze by the looks of it. Mine are pewter.

*ahleah* it's $520


----------



## roussel

Yup! I'm definitely round all over! Hee hee... Yes mine are the bronze scissor girls, suprisingly comfortable these shoes.  Lilflobowl I now know what you meant - this dress is really comfortable to wear.


----------



## Megadane

Roussel I love it!!!  You look delicious in that dress, but I mean that in a platonic way of course
Lilmiss I'm not sure-I'm still mentally hung up on #19..maybe Preston can locate it for me, I think I'll text him toute suite!


----------



## melissab

Rous! you hot momma you!!


----------



## lilmissb

^^You never know if you never try Meg!!!!


----------



## Zophie

you look gorgeous* roussel*!  I love it!


----------



## Zophie

*lec*, I like the bow and the tube on you.  I really wish I could have gotten the bow.  It's such a pretty design.


----------



## melissab

Lec8504 said:


> sorry girls for the bad pictures but these are the best that I can do for now...maybe if I'm up to it tomorrow and less bloated and have better lighting then I'll take better ones.
> 
> Magenta Bow Dress (xs) - runs pretty loose..not as tight as my other dresses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my mirror just keeps on getting dirty lol and the lighting is horrible so I'll take better ones tomorrow...but so you guys get an idea...i really really love this dress.  It's so sophisticated and classy imo.  It's not the hot pink that I was expecting...more of a purple shade like what Jen said..but the color is still a nice "pop".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite part of the dress..."I'm a present!" was what I told my bf lol.  And opps please ignore the panties line :x
> 
> Dark blue and white tue dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This dress runs pretty damn small imo....like as tight as the ash ombre dress if not more.  I'll take better pics of this dress when i feel less chubby hahah.  But i love the color!  And it doesn't slide down...i tried jumping up and down in it and it was fine



OMG!! I love these dresses! I'm almost banging my head against the wall for not discovering this sale earlier!!!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

*Lec*, you look absolutely stunning in both!!!!  I love, love, loveee how the bow dress fits you and wish mine fits like that.  And the tube dress looks like it was especially made for you, great fit!

*roussel* - you are soo hot!  great body and gorgeous dress, good choice!!  btw I think I told you in the GB thread but I'm in love with your restroom!


----------



## roussel

thanks ahleah, lilmissb, megadane, melissa, zophie. jen!  i can understand the addiction now and how HL does magic for your body.  best thing is my hubby approves of this one.  he said it looks better than the few dresses i tried at the boutique.
meg, i'm sorry to hear they canceled your order.  hautelook did that to me before and it is not good how they charge your card right away too.


----------



## klng

*Lec:*  I love your dresses!  You look fab.  After seeing the tube dress on you and Blair Waldorf, I want one too!

*Roussel:*  You look so stunning in your dress.  Sensuous and perfectly voluptuous!  

*lilmissB:*  You are not a cow.  I personally think curvy, voluptuous figures look the best in HL.


----------



## lilmissb

^Thanks k1ng!!!   I know I'm not fat but when you feel bloaty you feel as big as the michelin tyre man


----------



## Lec8504

lilmissb said:


> ^Thanks k1ng!!!   I know I'm not fat but when you feel bloaty you feel as big as the michelin tyre man



amen to that lol


----------



## lilmissb

Hehehehehe!!!


----------



## Lec8504

mello_yello_jen said:


> *Lec*, you look absolutely stunning in both!!!!  I love, love, loveee how the bow dress fits you and wish mine fits like that.  And the tube dress looks like it was especially made for you, great fit!
> 
> *roussel* - you are soo hot!  great body and gorgeous dress, good choice!!  btw I think I told you in the GB thread but I'm in love with your restroom!



Jen that's what I like about HL...it feels like a second skin haha.  And I personally like my HL dresses to be like that...it has to be hard to put on...that's when I know that it "fits" hehe.     Jen, I stil think the bow looks awesome on you..maybe we can get a tailor to just tuck in the sides and on top?  If you want then let me know so that I can give you the tailor's info. 

Roussel- you look amazing....that dress looks like it's made for your body 
*
And thank you everyone...you all made me feel a little better at least.*  I just need for this time of the month to be over it so that I can hit the gym and be my normal self again hehe


----------



## Lec8504

ahleah- I'm going to either wear the bow dress or the pink tank dress this sat...it depends on which looks better on my bloated self hehe.


----------



## lilmissb

I think you should wear the bow dress Lec!

Oh, how much did you guys get the dress for? $280 or something like that?


----------



## Megadane

Sweet news to end my Friday evening..Preston answered my text so quickly to say he could get #19 for me tomorrow!
  Now THAT is customer service!


----------



## Megadane

Lec I agree with lilmissb, wear the bow dress! Tough choice, they both look amazing on you!


----------



## Lec8504

lilmissb said:


> I think you should wear the bow dress Lec!
> 
> Oh, how much did you guys get the dress for? $280 or something like that?



$260 i think?  i forgot...around there.

and yeh I might...i'm just hoping "the belly" doesn't show up tomorrow haha


----------



## more_CHOOS

hmm...so wierd, I just check the status of my Hautelook order and now the canceled HL dress is gone.  It now shows that both dresses were shipped Mar 25, to be delivered Apr 1...so wierd...I hope I get both dresses!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Megadane said:


> Sweet news to end my Friday evening..Preston answered my text so quickly to say he could get #19 for me tomorrow!
> Now THAT is customer service!



YAY!!! See it paid off sweetly didn't it? I'm sooo happy for you! Maybe I should see what else is still around from Fall 08...

*Lec* you won't be able to see "the belly"! Trust me!!!! Can't wait to wear my #40 out!!!

Oh and guess what? I know why the titanium dress is so long on me and why I thought it was a mini dress...the runway model has 11 bands from the waist and mine has 13!!!! I knew it should have been one or two bands shorter!

*CHOOS* that's really odd???


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

mello_yello_jen said:


> *brasilian* - Thank you, thank you! I do love the color and it works out since I don't have too many colored dresses but why does it have to a touch big. I'm going to try jtstitzer's suggestion of pulling it up and see if it does anything. The dress is an xxs so unfortunately, can't go down anymore sizes.



*mello*, thanks for that, this dress is totally gorgeous, i was about to bid on an XS on ebay but i think i'm going to have to hold back from doing it. I'm only 5'3" and 95lbs and it looks like the XXS might be too big for me 

*roussel* and *Lec8504* you both look amazing in your dresses!!!


----------



## Megadane

Huh??  That's great news Choos!  But I had better call them to check my cancelled status before I ask Mr.P to ship another dress to me.
Choos do you mind if I ask what Haute said about your cancelled order?  Did they say the dress was short shipped by chance?
TIA and I hope you get both of your dresses 



more_CHOOS said:


> hmm...so wierd, I just check the status of my Hautelook order and now the canceled HL dress is gone.  It now shows that both dresses were shipped Mar 25, to be delivered Apr 1...so wierd...I hope I get both dresses!!!


----------



## melissab

more_CHOOS said:


> It was the plum cross bow dresss... =(
> 
> *Reason For Return:*Short Ship Return*Comments:*This order has a short ship return because the brand did not send sufficient quantity.



here it is megadane. Hers was announced short shippped.


----------



## Megadane

^^^Thanks Melissa that's what mine says as well-I better put a hold on my order from Preston.  After this fiasco it's safe to say that I'll only be ordering from Preston from now on though-this Haute carp is far too stressful, LOL.


----------



## dreamdoll

*roussel *- you look amazing in the dress!!!

*Lec* - wow, love the purple bow on you!! Can't wait for mine to arrive!!! And the tube dress is gorgeous!! It runs small?


----------



## dreamdoll

*mello_yellow_jen* - love the purple on you too!! but i think it looks just a little big on you...what size did you get?

*lilmissb* - I think it was #42...the v-neck lavender dress 




lilmissb said:


> Awwww shucks, thanks *k1ng*, *ahleah*, *dream*, *pisdapisda79*, *roussel*, *lilflo*, *Meg*, & *mello_yello_jen!!!!!*
> 
> *Accessorize*Me* you look awesome!!! I love that dress on you. Drooling over your shoes too! I need me a shoe library soon! Such a great idea.
> 
> *ahleah* hehehehehe, yeah go try it on. It's gorgeous on and then you can be triplets with me & java....
> 
> *lilflo* the reason I want it shortened one band is that it tends to bow and distort at the bottom on me. If it's one band shorter it won't do it as it will be skintight then. But I can see your point about too much skin....ush:
> 
> *roussel* lilflo is right, I got it in my usual size S. It is really easy peasy to get into by yourself and you can wear a normal bra under it. So simple and user friendly. Not too much wiggling involved.
> 
> *dream* which lavender one? #42 or #46?? PM me about it will you if you're not completely happy with it..... I might be able to help you out.


----------



## lilflobowl

*mello_yello_jen*, maybe you could get the upper band with the hooks tightened? That way the dress may not slip down your back & cause the bunching that's happening at the waist band. Also you could considering shortening the length of the dress by removing one layer of the bandage.

*lec*, amazing! The dresses fit you really great!

*roussel*, I'm so glad that you find the teal/steel dress comfy & you look amazing! It hugs your curves in all the right places, accentuates them & best of all, the length is just nice! I hope you're happy with it!


----------



## lilflobowl

*more_CHOOS* & *Meg*, I can't believe the bad luck with Hautelook! That really sucks but if you think about it.... SPRING SUMMER will be on sale soon! hehehhe


----------



## more_CHOOS

^^hehe...yeah i can't wait for the S/S collection to go on sale...some cute ones I've  been eyeing...

Megadane: I really hope you get your dress from Hautelook.  Shoot, I hope I get both of mine!  Crossing my fingers/toes for the both of us!!!


----------



## roussel

thanks klng, lec, brasilian_babe, lilflobowl, dreamdoll!
yes, i am really happy with this dress.  i can't wait to get the next one!


----------



## lilflobowl

*roussel*, the HL mania has only just begun for you! join us in the HL abyss


----------



## ahleah712

*CHOOS* and *Meg*-crossing my fingers for you two...hope they made a mistake by sending you the short shipped email and you'll get your dresses soon...


----------



## ahleah712

*meg*-how much is #19 from Preston?


----------



## Megadane

*Ahleah *it's 60% off so around $636..??

In a perfect world I'd just cancel my Haute order and get it from Preston, even if it is a bit more $$.  I'd be much happier paying a little more and getting the exceptional P service
Am I sensing  a S Prune Ombre in your future *Ahleah?*



ahleah712 said:


> *meg*-how much is #19 from Preston?


----------



## tiffthegreat

roussel said:


> I'm happy! The M fits perfectly and it does not take so much effort to zip up!  Well my daughter was helping me.  I just can't take a decent pic of the back.



you look great! it fits so perfectly


----------



## ahleah712

I do want a prune ombre but don't know how it will look on me...so I'm hesitant until I try it...



Megadane said:


> *Ahleah *it's 60% off so around $636..??
> 
> In a perfect world I'd just cancel my Haute order and get it from Preston, even if it is a bit more $$.  I'd be much happier paying a little more and getting the exceptional P service
> Am I sensing  a S Prune Ombre in your future *Ahleah?*


----------



## laurayuki

*roussel, you look great! so this is what you were waiting for huh? hehehe*
*lovely figure you have there!*


----------



## xegbl

Congrats to everyone! You all look great!!
Btw, Hautelook shipped both my dresses out even though they put a return on one initially... I gave them a call and they mention that unless u receive an email, it might be because they're still in the process of packing the dresses... 

I will only be receiving mine next Wed, I really hope they fits as I've never tried any before...


----------



## Accessorize*me

*lilmissb*, you look stunning in that Lilac Dress!! I envy your curves!

*roussel*, I was contemplating the teal dress too...sorta kicking myself after I see it on you, it's sooo HOT!

*megadene*, I remember your miles long legs in the same Ash Ombre dress!! 

*Lec8504*, I know, HL is addictive...Am thinking about another one as it is already!

*mello_yello_jen*, this happened to me in some of the HL dresses! 
The bottom/back of the Dress flicks up after my tush (instead of sitting tapered like everyone's pics) and I tried *lvpiggy's* method -  You have to pull the bottom half of the dress lower first, so that the length is unreasonably long, then let the elastic naturally pull back. 

Agree to get the straps shortened so the Top of the dress will be higher....If not for the scrunching in the back, you look sensational in the dress!! The colour suits you and you have a SMASHING figure!!



*annaspanna33, Lec8504, mello_yello_jen, lilmissb, Megadene*, You ladies make a gal feel like a million bucks!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *Accessorize*Me!!!*


----------



## may3545

THis is just gorgeous! Now I wish I got this one


----------



## HerveLegerSA

Megadane said:


> ^^^Thanks Melissa that's what mine says as well-I better put a hold on my order from Preston.  After this fiasco it's safe to say that I'll only be ordering from Preston from now on though-this Haute carp is far too stressful, LOL.


*Megan*, thanks.  Ladies, what u pay is what you get.  Don't stress.


----------



## klng

Accessorize*me said:


> The bottom/back of the Dress flicks up after my tush (instead of sitting tapered like everyone's pics) and I tried *lvpiggy's* method -  You have to pull the bottom half of the dress lower first, so that the length is unreasonably long, then let the elastic naturally pull back.



The bottom and back of my black HL dress also flicks up a lot.  Kinda annoying but very sexy nonetheless, because my boyfriend thought the dress was way too hot to be seen by his conservative WASPy family.


----------



## lilmissb

^Which one *k1ng?* I thought you looked really good in both of them. They didn't look to outrageous IMO

Oh yeah, the dresses flick up on the end for me too. It's annoying but that's the way the cookie crumbles!


----------



## lilmissb

HerveLegerSA said:


> *Megan*, thanks.  Ladies, what u pay is what you get.  Don't stress.



And boy am I happy about it!!!  Thanks P


----------



## klng

lilmissb said:


> ^Which one *k1ng?* I thought you looked really good in both of them. They didn't look to outrageous IMO



Thanks, lilmissb!  My bf likes both of my HLs, but he doesn't allow me to wear them around his parents (who hate the sight of cleavage, miniskirts, skin-tight clothing) and his horny alpha male friends (who are checking me out all the time anyway, haha).


----------



## lilmissb

^ !!! Too funny. Wow, so his parents are ultra conservative. Is he not Asian? I'm guessing not since you used the term WASP. My bf isn't Asian and I'm older than him so his parents got a bit of a shock when I turned up. But they aren't religious so it's all ok.


----------



## xlana

may3545 said:


> THis is just gorgeous! Now I wish I got this one



Leighton Meester who plays Blair on Gossip Girl wore this Herve Leger during last week's episode!! It's such a gorgeous dress....Who's photo is this?? You're a super lucky girl!!


----------



## Queenie

lilmissb said:


> Queenie, hmmm. I've seen some in La Senza in Bondi Junction but they want $70-80 for them from memory. I'm not sure where you can get them cheaply retail.


Tks sweetie. 

I went to Myer yesterday and the SAs said they've never heard of nuBra before. Another SA in a lingerie shop insisted that Freebra is the one.


----------



## bbbrivera

Does anybody know if Preston has any ash ombre dresses or dress #39 left in Small?  For those of you that have the ash ombre, does the off the shoulder straps bother you, i.e. slide out of place?


----------



## Megadane

I think #39 is quite hard to find..
The straps on the ash ombre move around on me a bit but it doesn't bother me, I suppose it depends on each individual fit


----------



## Accessorize*me

Megadane said:


> I think #39 is quite hard to find..
> *The straps on the ash ombre move around on me a bit but it doesn't bother me*, I suppose it depends on each individual fit


 
My thoughts too.


----------



## melissab

I have one on the way!!!!! wooooo!! my first HL!!


----------



## may3545

bbbrivera said:


> Does anybody know if Preston has any ash ombre dresses or dress #39 left in Small?  For those of you that have the ash ombre, does the off the shoulder straps bother you, i.e. slide out of place?



The ash ombre and the purple off shoulder (46?) straps do move around... but I really don't notice. It's a flattering look!


----------



## ahleah712

I think the ash ombre is hard to find also...only xxs is left everywhere...you might be able to find one on ebay....I'm looking for one in s also...good luck...Which one is #39 again?



bbbrivera said:


> Does anybody know if Preston has any ash ombre dresses or dress #39 left in Small?  For those of you that have the ash ombre, does the off the shoulder straps bother you, i.e. slide out of place?


----------



## dreamdoll

*bbbrivera* - purple off shoulder doesn't move around much for me...


----------



## dreamdoll

Congrats!! Do post modelling pics 



melissab said:


> I have one on the way!!!!! wooooo!! my first HL!!


----------



## lilmissb

bbbrivera said:


> Does anybody know if Preston has any ash ombre dresses or dress #39 left in Small?  For those of you that have the ash ombre, does the off the shoulder straps bother you, i.e. slide out of place?



Hi, I asked P for 39 in S a month ago and it was sold out in ALL sizes.

*ahleah* it's one of my HG HL's, the one Heidi Montag & Jenny McCarthy wore

YAY *melisaa*!!! Congrats on your first HL....it's a slippery slope but soooo worth it!


----------



## Megadane

Yay Melissa!  We'll be dress twins. Now if we could recruit a few more Ontarians we could have our own HL meetups!


----------



## ahleah712

oh thanks *missb* for refreshing my memory...


----------



## lauriebell

xlana said:


> Leighton Meester who plays Blair on Gossip Girl wore this Herve Leger during last week's episode!! It's such a gorgeous dress....Who's photo is this?? You're a super lucky girl!!



I saw it on GG too.  Though I didn't love the overall look of it on the show, Lec looks amazing in it.  I wish I also picked up that one during Hautelook's sale.  Though my first HL is on its way to me from Hautelook (the magenta bow dress)


----------



## roussel

melissab said:


> I have one on the way!!!!! wooooo!! my first HL!!


 
OMG Melissa! Which one?


----------



## melissab

*roussel* i got the xs in the charcoal one with the bow... it fit the seller just fine and i have 15 lbs on her and 2 inches so it think it may be ok! fingers crossed! if not I will just have to out her back up on ebay! and hunt down an xxs, in the purple one!


----------



## melissab

Megadane said:


> Yay Melissa!  We'll be dress twins. Now if we could recruit a few more Ontarians we could have our own HL meetups!



if not oh well! it will just be me and you in our HL's heading to a club and being the hottest girls there! darn!  LOL


----------



## melissab

*dreamdoll* and *lilmissb* fingers crossed it fits!!  my fiance doesn't even know I bought it... he's probly going to freak!  And of course there will be pics!!!!


----------



## luxlover

The SF Bay Area Girls had a little get together last night and here is one pic from our meetup. We're at a party on the top floor of the Westin St. Francis Hotel.


----------



## dreamdoll

Oh wow! You ladies look gorgeous!!! 



luxlover said:


> The SF Bay Area Girls had a little get together last night and here is one pic from our meetup. We're at a party on the top floor of the Westin St. Francis Hotel.


----------



## Accessorize*me

YAY! Congrats *MelissaB*!!

*luxlover*, thanks for posting pics....You ladies look AWESOME!


----------



## HerveLegerSA

luxlover said:


> The SF Bay Area Girls had a little get together last night and here is one pic from our meetup. We're at a party on the top floor of the Westin St. Francis Hotel.


*Luxlover*,  I am being left out by the ladies in BAY AREA.  WHY?  I am not handsome anymore mer?


----------



## lilmissb

Ok girls, I can spot, Lec, piggy & lux, who else was there?


----------



## ahleah712

*Ahleah* was there...I'm at the far right in the black basic tank dress..hahaha

Thanks *Lux* for posting pcis


----------



## ahleah712

*Caterpilla*r was there too...and *K*, sorry forgot your tPF handle...


----------



## lilmissb

Ah ha! Forgot you had the basic tank *ahleah*!!! What's caterpillar wearing? The tube?

I'm really starting to like that navy/white tube, no!!!!


----------



## caterpillar

i wasn't wearing herve leger ): *gasp* sin


----------



## roussel

yay melissa!!! So happy for you! And you got a good one too, that is the color I orig wanted in that bow dress. I'm sure it'll fit. Pics pics pics!!!

Wow you Bay area girls look gorgeous!!!


----------



## lilmissb

^^*GASP*!!! You must be standing next to piggy in the raspberry then


----------



## ahleah712

yeah the white /navy tube is gorgeous....



lilmissb said:


> Ah ha! Forgot you had the basic tank *ahleah*!!! What's caterpillar wearing? The tube?
> 
> I'm really starting to like that navy/white tube, no!!!!


----------



## xlana

Hey I'm in the Bay Area too! Although I don't have a Herve Leger, that don't mean I can't bring some style to the party!! LOL!

You girls look gorgeous! Did you guys drop by the Herve Leger store in the SF Westfield Centre?


----------



## luxlover

Left to Right: LVPiggy, Caterpillar, LuxLover, Lec8504, Calisnoopy, Ahleah712


----------



## luxlover

xlana said:


> Hey I'm in the Bay Area too! Although I don't have a Herve Leger, that don't mean I can't bring some style to the party!! LOL!
> 
> You girls look gorgeous! Did you guys drop by the Herve Leger store in the SF Westfield Centre?



we're always up for meeting new TPF ladies in the Bay Area. we'll keep in touch and let you know when we're planning the next meetup =).


----------



## xlana

luxlover said:


> we're always up for meeting new TPF ladies in the Bay Area. we'll keep in touch and let you know when we're planning the next meetup =).



Awesome! Thanks girlie! Let me know and I'll try to make it! By the way, aren't you loving this spring weather?


----------



## Lec8504

lilmissb said:


> Ok girls, I can spot, Lec, piggy & lux, who else was there?



hehe good eye  lil 

and yay we had so much fun, thank you to Piggy for being an awesome hostess!  Let's plan another dinner and night out whenever you girls are available..I want to wear my bow or the navy and white tube dress next hehe

and it was awesome meeting Catepillar and K


----------



## lilmissb

I really wanna be a Bay Area chick. How is piggy, haven't seen her in forever!

Really bummed cos my net is shaped and it sux.


----------



## Queenie

*luxlover*, you gals look LOVELY LOVELY LOVELY!!


----------



## melissab

roussel said:


> yay melissa!!! So happy for you! And you got a good one too, that is the color I orig wanted in that bow dress. I'm sure it'll fit. Pics pics pics!!!
> 
> Wow you Bay area girls look gorgeous!!!



Thanks Roussel! I am SUPER excited!
you ladies all look gorgeous in your dresses!!!!


----------



## olialm1

I didn't get this dress at the Hautelook sale but from the sale the bcbg/herve leger website had in February. First time posting pictures 










(it's a little bunched up and short.. I should've pulled it down, whoops!)


----------



## sharloett

Olialm1 - We're dress twins  I just got my first HL today from Mr P, and its a size XS. I was contemplating between S and XS since in terms of measurements, I'm more an S instead of XS. But decided to go ahead with my gut feel to get the XS instead. 

How is the fit for you? I feel its kinda tight, and definitely a challenge to get into. My Mom insists its too small. So I'm undecided whether its the right fit.

After reading the thread, I understand HL is suppose to fit snugly, but I'm not sure. Can anyone advise? Sorry for the poor photo quality


----------



## melissab

sharloett said:


> Olialm1 - We're dress twins  I just got my first HL today from Mr P, and its a size XS. I was contemplating between S and XS since in terms of measurements, I'm more an S instead of XS. But decided to go ahead with my gut feel to get the XS instead.
> 
> How is the fit for you? I feel its kinda tight, and definitely a challenge to get into. My Mom insists its too small. So I'm undecided whether its the right fit.
> 
> After reading the thread, I understand HL is suppose to fit snugly, but I'm not sure. Can anyone advise? Sorry for the poor photo quality



I think it fits you perfectly!


----------



## sharloett

Thanks *Melissab*! Just that I feel the one band around the waist seems tighter than the rest, prob have to loose a few pounds before I wear it out for any dinner event, so I can fill my tummy with food! 

I love everyone's HL dresses =)


----------



## melissab

sharloett said:


> Thanks *Melissab*! Just that I feel the one band around the waste seems tighter than the rest, prob have to loose a few pounds before I wear it out for any dinner event, so I can fill my tummy with food!
> 
> I love everyone's HL dresses =)



I was also thinking of getting this dress! what size do you normally wear in jeans? I would like to get an idea of the fit of this dress in case the one I have coming to me is too big.


----------



## laurayuki

Love the dress on both of u!


----------



## sharloett

melissab said:


> I was also thinking of getting this dress! what size do you normally wear in jeans? I would like to get an idea of the fit of this dress in case the one I have coming to me is too big.



I usually wear a size 26 in 7 jeans (stretch material), but I've put on a  bit of weight around my tummy recently, thats why I guess I complained the band of my HL is a bit tight there. I'm about 51kg, and 1.6m in height. As I said, I totally fit the size S measurement for HL that is on the max azria webbie.  HTHs!!


----------



## melissab

thank you! yes it does help!!


----------



## sharloett

Do post pics of your dress when it arrives! I'm now scheming for my next HL conquest, any idea when will the Spring 2009 sales start?


----------



## dreamdoll

*olialm*, *sharloett* - The purple looks amazing on both of you!!!

*lilmissb* - I've finally started posting my reveals from Japan!!  http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/japan-h-appiness-442315.html


----------



## Lec8504

here is another picture of our outfits Saturday night since no one else has posted yet.   This picture you can see a lot more of the HL and CL combos and even HL and Fendi (?) and Marc Jacob shoes combo hehe.


----------



## Lec8504

sharloett said:


> Olialm1 - We're dress twins  I just got my first HL today from Mr P, and its a size XS. I was contemplating between S and XS since in terms of measurements, I'm more an S instead of XS. But decided to go ahead with my gut feel to get the XS instead.
> 
> How is the fit for you? I feel its kinda tight, and definitely a challenge to get into. My Mom insists its too small. So I'm undecided whether its the right fit.
> 
> After reading the thread, I understand HL is suppose to fit snugly, but I'm not sure. Can anyone advise? Sorry for the poor photo quality



i don't have it but ahleah does and she said that this dress definitely fits smaller than other HL dresses.  It's TTS but really tight.


----------



## pisdapisda79

You all look amazing!







[/quote]


----------



## laurayuki

^ awh so cute.. u all look fabulous!


----------



## lilmissb

*Olialm1* & *sharloett* you both look fantastic! Hmmm sharloett I think it does actually fit you as it supposed to be tight and like you I straddle S and XS but because of my tummy I usually get S. In both my S's I feel like there is room to move. I can't see any wrinkling or bunching or bulging so it must you alright.

*Lec* did you get your pink dress taken up? It's a couple of bands shorter. How much did it cost and how many bands did you get taken off? Looks HOT!!!

Oh guess what people? I have decided to get another HL dress and I just paid for it!!! It's an older one. Ta da!

http://www.catwalkqueen.tv/Elle MacPherson in Herve Leger.jpg


----------



## glitterglo

The SF girls look great!  Can't believe there's so many of the HL TPF girls in one place!!


----------



## olialm1

sharloett said:


> Olialm1 - We're dress twins  I just got my first HL today from Mr P, and its a size XS. I was contemplating between S and XS since in terms of measurements, I'm more an S instead of XS. But decided to go ahead with my gut feel to get the XS instead.
> 
> How is the fit for you? I feel its kinda tight, and definitely a challenge to get into. My Mom insists its too small. So I'm undecided whether its the right fit.
> 
> After reading the thread, I understand HL is suppose to fit snugly, but I'm not sure. Can anyone advise? Sorry for the poor photo quality



Thanks guys!
Sharloett - mine is an xxs because I only had the option of that or a small and a had a HL dress that was too big on me as a small so I opted for the tighter fit. Yours looks like a perfect fit, I wish I would've gotten an xs!


----------



## olialm1

lilmissb said:


> *Olialm1* & *sharloett* you both look fantastic! Hmmm sharloett I think it does actually fit you as it supposed to be tight and like you I straddle S and XS but because of my tummy I usually get S. In both my S's I feel like there is room to move. I can't see any wrinkling or bunching or bulging so it must you alright.
> 
> *Lec* did you get your pink dress taken up? It's a couple of bands shorter. How much did it cost and how many bands did you get taken off? Looks HOT!!!
> 
> Oh guess what people? I have decided to get another HL dress and I just paid for it!!! It's an older one. Ta da!
> 
> http://www.catwalkqueen.tv/Elle MacPherson in Herve Leger.jpg



I love the dress you picked out!! (thanks for the compliment btw) And the red one you want has been on ebay for awhile in an xs!  Check it out if it's your size


----------



## lilmissb

Hey, which NuBra do you guys use again? I'm succumbing to one as the new HL I bought needs it. I've got the Feather Lite and the Seamless Feather Lite in mind.


----------



## luxlover

glitterglo said:


> The SF girls look great!  Can't believe there's so many of the HL TPF girls in one place!!



haha yup, theres lots of HL lovers in SF. There's actually a few more SF Bay Area girls who are HL lovers but they were busy that day so they couldnt come out. We'll have to plan another soon and hopefully, get everyone out at the sametime for one BIG group pic hehe.


----------



## jtstitzer

I've always heard of the brand, but never put two and two together. After discovering this post I literally starting seeing these dresses EVERYWHERE. I never thought that I would buy one of these dresses at such a high retail price, but I managed to score one during the Hautelook sale. This will most likely be my one and only HL, I don't get out as much as I used to, my 1 1/2 year old daughter keeps me in most nights. I am so glad to have this HOT dress in the closet for anything that might come up! You ladies know how it is, you get some invite and scurry to buy some average dress.

I bought XXS and I am so happy that I ended up getting purple (there is nothing magenta about this dress). It fits perfectly, not too tight, but just tight enough to work up a little sweat to get the dress on.. Oh and I am 5'1", 106lbs, 32/27/32


----------



## vlore

jtstitzer said:


> I've always heard of the brand, but never put two and two together. After discovering this post I literally starting seeing these dresses EVERYWHERE. I never thought that I would buy one of these dresses at such a high retail price, but I managed to score one during the Hautelook sale. This will most likely be my one and only HL, I don't get out as much as I used to, my 1 1/2 year old daughter keeps me in most nights. I am so glad to have this HOT dress in the closet for anything that might come up! You ladies know how it is, you get some invite and scurry to buy some average dress.
> 
> I bought XXS and I am so happy that I ended up getting purple (there is nothing magenta about this dress). It fits perfectly, not too tight, but just tight enough to work up a little sweat to get the dress on.. Oh and I am 5'1", 106lbs, 32/27/32



girl...you are *smokin' hot *in that HL!!!!!!


----------



## xlana

That's an amazing HL!! I love the "bow" in the back!!!


----------



## melissab

wow now I really want the purple one!!!


----------



## lilmissb

You look fabulous *jtstitzer!!!*


----------



## Lec8504

*jtstitzer- *don't you just love the bow dress?!   It fits you perfectly!


----------



## Lec8504

lilmissb said:


> *Olialm1* & *sharloett* you both look fantastic! Hmmm sharloett I think it does actually fit you as it supposed to be tight and like you I straddle S and XS but because of my tummy I usually get S. In both my S's I feel like there is room to move. I can't see any wrinkling or bunching or bulging so it must you alright.
> 
> *Lec* did you get your pink dress taken up? It's a couple of bands shorter. How much did it cost and how many bands did you get taken off? Looks HOT!!!
> 
> Oh guess what people? I have decided to get another HL dress and I just paid for it!!! It's an older one. Ta da!
> 
> http://www.catwalkqueen.tv/Elle MacPherson in Herve Leger.jpg


 
yeh I got it taken up 2 bandages, but it might be a little more imo..I like the height...before it was just too long for the dress hehe

the tailor charged me $30..but then that's the total price for both mine and ahleah's (she needed to repair the rip in her off shoulder ombre).   I need to take more of my dresses in to him too (2 of them need to get the shoulder straps shorten and one of them needs to get at least 1 bandage taken out to shorten it).  

and congrats!  Post modeling pics when it comes....i love the color


----------



## glitterglo

Welcome to HL, *jstitzer*!  The dress looks fabulous on you...although you say it'll be your only one, beware!!  These dresses are addicting!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *Lec!* Bought time I bought something that wasn't grey!!! LOL. And how's this, it's already been posted! YAY! So I'll get it Friday or Monday.


----------



## dreamdoll

*jstitzer* - Love the bow dress on you!!

*lilmissb* - Wow, love the colour!! Can't wait to see modelling pics  I usually use the seamless U nubra....


----------



## lilmissb

^Whoops, I just bought the feather lite one. Oh well. I'm sure it'll be ok. Is the seamless u one made of silicon? I think the one I got is made of fabric.


----------



## ahleah712

*olialm* and *sharloett* you both look so good in that dress...I love that dress but I'm not going to wear it again until I loose a couple inches in my waist area...hahaha..

*Melissab*- you should totally get it also...it's a nice dress and I love purple...


----------



## melissab

I have to find one in my size! Keep your eyes peeled for an xxs!


----------



## klng

lilmissb said:


> ^Whoops, I just bought the feather lite one. Oh well. I'm sure it'll be ok. Is the seamless u one made of silicon? I think the one I got is made of fabric.



I have the fabric featherlite one.  It makes me look 2 cups bigger when I am wearing my green dress.   It will probably have the same effect when you wear your #40 dress!


----------



## ahleah712

*Melissab*-did you ask Mr.P?  I think I saw some on the rack when I went to the HL store..but it was 2 weeks ago...


----------



## melissab

I had him look for something in a price range for me but all he had was #42. I picked up the charcoal bow dress in an xs on ebay for $425 so I have my fingers crossed it fits ok!


----------



## Zophie

All the bay area girls are gorgeous as usual!  

jtstitzer, you look great in the bow dress.


----------



## Shopalicious

Wow.. I wish I can join all the pretty HL girls in SF.. it have been awhile since I last posted.. ^^  I got the dress from Hautelook.. but I found that it is an inch smaller than my other S .. and is a little bit too tight on the top

Here are my modeling pics.. do u gals/guys thank is too small for me ??


----------



## lilmissb

klng said:


> I have the fabric featherlite one. It makes me look 2 cups bigger when I am wearing my green dress.  It will probably have the same effect when you wear your #40 dress!


 
Hahahaha! I bet it will then. Can you see the outline of the bra at all?

Can't wait to try on both!

*shop* I think you look great. Do you feel too self conscious in it though?


----------



## dreamdoll

I think feather lite should be good too 
seamless U is not made of silicon, just that its seamless around the edges, and the cups look a bit smaller i think.... 



lilmissb said:


> ^Whoops, I just bought the feather lite one. Oh well. I'm sure it'll be ok. Is the seamless u one made of silicon? I think the one I got is made of fabric.


----------



## Shopalicious

Lilmisbb.. I dont but. I feel a little tight around the chest area.. and this is my first ever really hard to zip up HL ..

But I am wondering if this dress is actually smaller than the other HL ???


----------



## klng

*lilmissb:* i couldn't see the outline of the bra when i was wearing my black or green HLs . . . not sure whether it's because of the darkness or the thickness of the fabric.  I think lvpiggy also wears the featherlite, but i'm not certain.

*shopalicious:* very sexy!  the top does look tight.  is it comfortable?  and did you sell your green dress with the beading? are we no longer dress twins??!?!


----------



## ahleah712

*Shop*- it does seem to look a lil tight in the under arm area...does it feel like it's cutting into your skin? Comfortable?


----------



## lilmissb

dreamdoll said:


> I think feather lite should be good too
> seamless U is not made of silicon, just that its seamless around the edges, and the cups look a bit smaller i think....


 
Excellent! I amost got the seamless u too! Thanks *k1ng* for your feedback.

Oh well, next time I guess. We'll see what happens when I get the bra and the dress. I ordered my bra online this morning and it should be with me tomorrow! How's that for service? Then I get the dress on Monday. Soooo excited!


----------



## jen 2 o

Hi everyone! Everyone looks completely fab! I managed to buy the gunmetal bow and prune ombré from the sale. The prune fits just about tight enough but the bow fits me all wrong . It's well fitted in the black middle bands but everything below is loose. The effect is like tightening tape around a balloon. Gross right? It fails the jumping test too. I guess my question is for the few of you who chanced on the wrong size, are you putting them on eBay? Is there a better website? I've heard a bit about bonanzle but didn't see any HLs on there after a quick search. 

Still love the dress but it's Breakin my heart that it doesn't fit right. Sigh. Had to tell someone and tpf was just the place cuz no one I know, knows about this lil investment. Yet.


----------



## Lec8504

yay so excited to see modeling pics Lil!!!

so....um...i want to wear my navy and white (gossip girl) tube dress out next time...except I'm really confused about shoe choices.  Since the dress is blue and white....I can't find any nice navy blue shoes..and i don't want to wear white shoes.   How about a bright blue shade?  But then I don't which..and I can't find any CL in the right shade of blue that I like yet...opinions/suggestions? 

not totally HL related...but it does have to do with HL


----------



## Lec8504

jen 2 o said:


> Hi everyone! Everyone looks completely fab! I managed to buy the gunmetal bow and prune ombré from the sale. The prune fits just about tight enough but the bow fits me all wrong . It's well fitted in the black middle bands but everything below is loose. The effect is like tightening tape around a balloon. Gross right? It fails the jumping test too. I guess my question is for the few of you who chanced on the wrong size, are you putting them on eBay? Is there a better website? I've heard a bit about bonanzle but didn't see any HLs on there after a quick search.
> 
> Still love the dress but it's Breakin my heart that it doesn't fit right. Sigh. Had to tell someone and tpf was just the place cuz no one I know, knows about this lil investment. Yet.



ooo another bay area girl!

what size did you get?


----------



## x joie

hey Lec, how about a nude CL? I love my nude simples because they're super comfy but the VPs are really sexy!


----------



## jen 2 o

Lec8504 said:


> ooo another bay area girl!
> 
> what size did you get?



I got a M. Serves me right for jumping the gun on sizes in my panic at 8am that day.


----------



## ahleah712

^^^M?...did you get prune ombre in M also?  Post modeling pics..


----------



## jen 2 o

ahleah712 said:


> ^^^M?...did you get prune ombre in M also?  Post modeling pics..



I did. I'll try and get up the courage to do so tomorrow as I'm visiting bf in Sacramento.


----------



## Shopalicious

klng said:


> *lilmissb:* i couldn't see the outline of the bra when i was wearing my black or green HLs . . . not sure whether it's because of the darkness or the thickness of the fabric. I think lvpiggy also wears the featherlite, but i'm not certain.
> 
> *shopalicious:* very sexy! the top does look tight. is it comfortable? and did you sell your green dress with the beading? are we no longer dress twins??!?!


 

nei .. I didnt sell my dress  I kept it .. this is a new one that I bought..  love this dress is so chic but it does feel a little tight


----------



## Lec8504

x joie said:


> hey Lec, how about a nude CL? I love my nude simples because they're super comfy but the VPs are really sexy!



I really really want the nude vps with burgundy or gold tips....but then I can't find them in the US...still trying to decide if I should get it from overseas...waiting to see if this store in Canada will have the VPs with the gold in stock.


----------



## Shopalicious

Lec8504 said:


> I really really want the nude vps with burgundy or gold tips....but then I can't find them in the US...still trying to decide if I should get it from overseas...waiting to see if this store in Canada will have the VPs with the gold in stock.


 
I personally perfer them in burgandy tips  !!


----------



## lilmissb

*Lec,* ITA with the suggestion of nude CL's. Or even cream, milk or bone CL's.

I want the all nude VP's as I want them to be completely neutral and compliment everything I would want to wear them with. If I have burgundy tips they may not go with a blue dress or silver dress so totally nude is my best option. More versatile IMO. Rose gold is nice too though...


----------



## dreamdoll

*Shopalicious* - You look nice in the dress...but just a little tight on top, I'm thinking it might stretch out though....

*lilmissb *- Totally agree with totally nude VPs, I love mine!! They go with almost everything!!

*jen 2 o* - Congrats!! Hope to see modelling pics soon...


----------



## DimpleGirl

Ladies, my one and only HL dress has finally arrived today. Surprisingly, it does seem to fit. It is just a bit long. Here are my model pics. I tucked the the last band in to get an idea of how the dress would look if it was shorter. What do you ladies think? Is it a keeper? Do you think it's a bit loose on me? For reference, I am 5'0, 85 lbs.


----------



## ahleah712

I want some VPs with rose gold tips...I like rose gold more than gold...do anyone know if the very croise thats on BG rose gold tips?



lilmissb said:


> *Lec,* ITA with the suggestion of nude CL's. Or even cream, milk or bone CL's.
> 
> I want the all nude VP's as I want them to be completely neutral and compliment everything I would want to wear them with. If I have burgundy tips they may not go with a blue dress or silver dress so totally nude is my best option. More versatile IMO. Rose gold is nice too though...


----------



## ahleah712

*DimpleGirl*- is that a XXS?  with your height and weight you should be a XXS.  and you look awesome in it...don't look loose to me...did you do the jumping test?  Jump up and down to see if the boob part slide...hahaha


----------



## DimpleGirl

ahleah712 said:


> *DimpleGirl*- is that a XXS? with your height and weight you should be a XXS. and you look awesome in it...don't look loose to me...did you do the jumping test? Jump up and down to see if the boob part slide...hahaha


 
Thank you ahleah.  Yes, it is an xxs.  I will to try to jump up and down test .  Hopefully, it won't fall off.


----------



## Lec8504

lilmissb said:


> *Lec,* ITA with the suggestion of nude CL's. Or even cream, milk or bone CL's.
> 
> I want the all nude VP's as I want them to be completely neutral and compliment everything I would want to wear them with. If I have burgundy tips they may not go with a blue dress or silver dress so totally nude is my best option. More versatile IMO. Rose gold is nice too though...



i meant rose gold..not gold gold :x

I actually love the rose gold, all nude and burgundy....I will eventually collect them all hehe.  But the burgundy has always been my favorite.

shopalicious: high five!  I love the burgundy tips


----------



## Lec8504

dimplegirl- the hips part look a little loose but it might just be the picture.  But totally agree on the tailoring the bottom..i'm going to have to do that to mine too.   How is the top?  If it's tight and fitted then it's all good! 

i'm not suprise this bow dress is a little loose on our true to size xxs girls....since these earlier dresses seem to run a little big...


----------



## sharloett

*dreamdoll *- Thanks for the compliments!
*olialm1, lilmissb* - I guess I have to get used to how a HL fits, i feel like a dumpling in it though =P I wish I had gotten a size S to fit my tummy area too, but its too troublesome to send it all the way back to Mr P to get it changed. And olialm1, I would never be able to fit in an XXS, you've got a great figure! =)

For all those who live in Singapore or tropical countries, don't you find yourself working up a sweat getting into HLs? Haha, I did. And I can't imagine going anyway non-air conditioned in it! I'll probably be sweating buckets!!
http://forum.purseblog.com/member.php?u=174031


----------



## lilflobowl

everyone looks great!


----------



## lilflobowl

sharloett, nah, it doesn't feel so  bad cos you'd be wearing the dress in air-con anyway!!

shop, maybe just under the arm? but you could try stretching it out a bit more?


----------



## HerveLegerSA

jen 2 o said:


> Hi everyone! Everyone looks completely fab! I managed to buy the gunmetal bow and prune ombré from the sale. The prune fits just about tight enough but the bow fits me all wrong . It's well fitted in the black middle bands but everything below is loose. The effect is like tightening tape around a balloon. Gross right? It fails the jumping test too. I guess my question is for the few of you who chanced on the wrong size, are you putting them on eBay? Is there a better website? I've heard a bit about bonanzle but didn't see any HLs on there after a quick search.
> 
> Still love the dress but it's Breakin my heart that it doesn't fit right. Sigh. Had to tell someone and tpf was just the place cuz no one I know, knows about this lil investment. Yet.


*jen 2 o*, i am so sorry to hear that.  what size are u actually?  It is safer to try it in person to know your size in HL before buying the dress.  Some of the HL dresses do have different cuts.  I think some of the Fall Collection dresses tend to be smaller, but again the prune ombre dress and halter neck dress is TTS.


----------



## lilmissb

I think you look fab *DimpleGirl!*   I can see a bit of bunching at the back but try the jumping. 

*dream* can I mug you for your nude VP's???   I'm trying to figure out which nudes to get first, VP's or decolletes or decoltissimo or ronrons....


----------



## dreamdoll

VPs without a doubt!!! 



lilmissb said:


> I think you look fab *DimpleGirl!*  I can see a bit of bunching at the back but try the jumping.
> 
> *dream* can I mug you for your nude VP's???  I'm trying to figure out which nudes to get first, VP's or decolletes or decoltissimo or ronrons....


----------



## lilmissb

I really like the decollete cos they're rarer and if they don't fit I can always hock them without a problem but VP's are always in stock...


----------



## dreamdoll

Hmm, if your mind's made up then I say go for decollete...I just love my VPs...Nude VPs aren't that all easy to come by, are they?


----------



## lilmissb

Hmmm, dunno. I thought they always get at least 2 shipments of nude VP's a year   I've never seen nude decolletes. Maybe I'll call the boutiques tomorrow and find out.


----------



## lilflobowl

i fully support getting the VPs! they just seem to go with everything...

man... i can't wait to get my purple off shoulder! apparently my ash ombre has reached me already!

oh & girls, i have a feeling i aint gonna be an XS any longer at the rate i keep eating in Japan... dreamdoll, drag me to the gym once I come back please!!!


----------



## shockboogie

hey *DimpleGirl*! the purple halter looks perfect on you!!! love it!



DimpleGirl said:


> Ladies, my one and only HL dress has finally arrived today. Surprisingly, it does seem to fit. It is just a bit long. Here are my model pics. I tucked the the last band in to get an idea of how the dress would look if it was shorter. What do you ladies think? Is it a keeper? Do you think it's a bit loose on me? For reference, I am 5'0, 85 lbs.


----------



## shockboogie

sorry kinda off topic but have you been to the curry houses yet? you should! japanese curry is sooo delicious!!!





lilflobowl said:


> i fully support getting the VPs! they just seem to go with everything...
> 
> man... i can't wait to get my purple off shoulder! apparently my ash ombre has reached me already!
> 
> oh & girls, i have a feeling i aint gonna be an XS any longer at the rate i keep eating in Japan... dreamdoll, drag me to the gym once I come back please!!!


----------



## jtstitzer

DimpleGirl - The dress looks great on you! I have the same CLs that I plan to wear with the bow dress, do they slip in the heel for you?

jen2o - So sorry that the bow dress does not fit. I have already seen some of the purple bow dresses on ebay, most are from CA since they were the first to recieve shipment from Hautelook.


----------



## Shopalicious

Dreamdoll.. I think this might be a defect.. cos the dresses is like 1 and a quater inch smaller than my other S .. !! I am going to order another from Preston.. since I really like the dress.. Too bad is going to cost like USD 100 more and I have to pay for shipping back to the states.. What a bummer!!


----------



## jen 2 o

*HerveLegerSA*, I know I went on autopilot-shopper mode when I woke up for the Hautelook sale so that hurt me a bit.  I usually wear a 6 or 8 in other brands and waver between small and medium for tops.  Neither of the dresses I bought are a major challenge to get into so i might have been able to manage a small in both.

*jtstitzer*, eek i might be snapping one of those up because I am still fawning over the design of this dress!


----------



## roussel

We ban people for this - read our rules - offering to buy via PM is also a bannable offense.


----------



## melissab

*roussel*I found an xxs in the gunmetal bow dress!!!! *does happy dance*


----------



## jen 2 o

as requested, heres a poor iphone-quality photo of the prune ombre.  paired with peacock no prives since they match the color across my collarbone perfectly.  and yes, that is tigger in the background... my room hasnt changed much since i left for college!


----------



## roussel

^^ Wahoo!!! You're addicted now...   You should change your signature


----------



## roussel

^ jen 2 o that dress looks nice on you, plus the shoes are perfect!  
_XXXX
READ OUR RULES PLEASE!_


----------



## melissab

^^ love that ombre!


----------



## melissab

its ok about the tigger Jen, I am 28 with 2 kids and still sleep with a pink bear!!


----------



## olialm1

Everyone looks so good! 

I want this dress! Bad!!


----------



## jen 2 o

thanks melissab, my excuse is still that they are there for when my lil neice and nephew come to visit.


----------



## DimpleGirl

jtstitzer said:


> DimpleGirl - The dress looks great on you! I have the same CLs that I plan to wear with the bow dress, do they slip in the heel for you?


 
Thank jtstitzer.  You look stunning in the dress too.  The armadillo CLs do slip a bit but you can secure it by putting a pad on the shoes.  If you do wear the bow dress with the CLs, we'll be HL outfit twins


----------



## DimpleGirl

Thanks everyone for the compliments.  I will definitely have to get the dress shorten.  I will probably wear it out on my bachelorrett night .  This is my first HL dresses but I have a feeling it won't be my last.


----------



## dreamdoll

Ah yes, I have the same problem now...treadmill, here I come!!



lilflobowl said:


> i fully support getting the VPs! they just seem to go with everything...
> 
> man... i can't wait to get my purple off shoulder! apparently my ash ombre has reached me already!
> 
> oh & girls, i have a feeling i aint gonna be an XS any longer at the rate i keep eating in Japan... dreamdoll, drag me to the gym once I come back please!!!


 
*Shopalicious* - That's great! 



Shopalicious said:


> Dreamdoll.. I think this might be a defect.. cos the dresses is like 1 and a quater inch smaller than my other S .. !! I am going to order another from Preston.. since I really like the dress.. Too bad is going to cost like USD 100 more and I have to pay for shipping back to the states.. What a bummer!!


 

*DimpleGirl *- Welcome to HL addiction!!  If you wear the purple bow with armadillos, we'll be HL+CL twins!!


----------



## Shopalicious

I need your help girls.. !!

a couple of u might know that I bought the teal one shoulder dress from haute look and it is an inch and a half smaller than my other S from HL .. I am wondering if anyone with the same dress can give me the measurement of and S or an M so that I know what size I should order when I am getting one from Preston .. 

Thanks in advance everyone ^^


----------



## arireyes

Everyone looks great in their new HL's!!!!


----------



## jtstitzer

DimpleGirl said:


> Thank jtstitzer.  You look stunning in the dress too.  The armadillo CLs do slip a bit but you can secure it by putting a pad on the shoes.  If you do wear the bow dress with the CLs, we'll be HL outfit twins



Are you in CO?! I live in the burbs north of Denver? LOL outfit twins!


----------



## Accessorize*me

*Dimplegirl*, you look really good in that Purple dress! It doesn't look too big in the pics but I agree that it looks chic-er shorter.


----------



## roussel

Shopalicious said:


> I need your help girls.. !!
> 
> a couple of u might know that I bought the teal one shoulder dress from haute look and it is an inch and a half smaller than my other S from HL .. I am wondering if anyone with the same dress can give me the measurement of and S or an M so that I know what size I should order when I am getting one from Preston ..
> 
> Thanks in advance everyone ^^



What size do you normally wear?  I got the M in this dress (posted modeling pics) and I usually wear 6-8, this dress fits me perfectly without much struggle zipping up.  I did notice a couple seams opening, on my back side (must be my big butt!) that I was able to sew without any problem.


----------



## may3545

Shopalicious said:


> I need your help girls.. !!
> 
> a couple of u might know that I bought the teal one shoulder dress from haute look and it is an inch and a half smaller than my other S from HL .. I am wondering if anyone with the same dress can give me the measurement of and S or an M so that I know what size I should order when I am getting one from Preston ..
> 
> Thanks in advance everyone ^^



Hihi!

I got the Medium and it fits well. It's easy to zip up and you can see a little bit of looseness though so I could have also done a small. 

I just did a quicky measurement and the smallest of the waist, unstretched, is about 25.5 inches. I hope that helps!


----------



## glitterglo

I just got my Hautelook purchase!!!  Here it is   I was super concerned about the XXS being too small, and it is a bit more of a challenge to get into...but overall it worked!


----------



## glitterglo

Also, need opinions on this below dress I'd purchased on Ebay a while back - its an older model XS, but I feel like the bottom might be too big on me.  Also I feel like the dress "overwhelms" my frame a little and enhances my lack of boobage. Honest opinions please!!!


----------



## lilmissb

*jen 2 o* you look fab in the prune ombre!

*glitterglo* I love the cream halter. I don't have the figure to wear such light colours. I like your older style one but I can see what you mean about the bottom. Maybe you should get it hemmed if your can. Is it a little large? Also, that's what NuBra is for. Wear one of theose and you'll look busty as! I haven't tried them yet but I ordered one and it should be with me today. Most people are saying that NuBra makes them look 1-2 cups bigger.


----------



## DimpleGirl

jtstitzer said:


> Are you in CO?! I live in the burbs north of Denver? LOL outfit twins!


 
OMG, yes i'm in westminster, CO.  This is exciting...I hardly see anyone from Denver in this forum.  If I ever see someone wearing the bow dress with the armadillo CLs then I know it's definitely you


----------



## DimpleGirl

Accessorize*me - thank you.  I will have to get it shorten.  Can't wait to wear it out.

Glitterglo - you look hot in the beige bow dress.  It fits you very well.


----------



## shockboogie

I've been waiting all day for my HauteLook delivery to arrive but it hasnt yet... and it's 5pm here already. My UPS status hasnt changed yet though --  it has been out for delivery since 730am today and their location is about 15 mins. away from my house. Where oh where is my HL....


----------



## jtstitzer

DimpleGirl said:


> OMG, yes i'm in westminster, CO.  This is exciting...I hardly see anyone from Denver in this forum.  If I ever see someone wearing the bow dress with the armadillo CLs then I know it's definitely you



OMG, this is too funny, I'm in Broomfield! I plan on wearing my bow dress and armadillos to King Soopers this afternoon. j/k I really have no planned occasion for this just, but of course I had to have it.


----------



## annaspanna33

I can't wait to join the HL club! My dress is in customs as we speak


----------



## Lec8504

glitterglo said:


> I just got my Hautelook purchase!!! Here it is  I was super concerned about the XXS being too small, and it is a bit more of a challenge to get into...but overall it worked!


 
ahh you look so cute in the halter dress!

and honestly..i'm not really feeling the other dress :x


----------



## glitterglo

Thanks girls   And Lec, thanks for your honesty!  I'm not feeling the other dress either, I just needed to confirm it wasn't just me lol


----------



## annaspanna33

Just checked USPS - my dress has cleared customs - woop!


----------



## shockboogie

My dress arrived... finally at 6pm!!!!!


----------



## roussel

^^ yay! modeling pics pls


----------



## shockboogie

^^I'm feeling fat today even though the dress is kinda big on me -- I'm usually an XS and got an XS for the magenta bow. I'll take some pics sometime this week though when I'm not feeling too bloated  Heehee!


----------



## roussel

i heard that dress runs big too.  so you think you could've gotten xxs?  that means i can get a s? btw you are never fat!


----------



## Zophie

My dad left me a message that my dress arrived (I ship to his office) so he's going to bring it by on his way home.  I'll take pics of me trying to squeeze my butt into a too small dress for everyone's amuzement before I sell it on ebay.


----------



## Zophie

glitterglo said:


> Also, need opinions on this below dress I'd purchased on Ebay a while back - its an older model XS, but I feel like the bottom might be too big on me. Also I feel like the dress "overwhelms" my frame a little and enhances my lack of boobage. Honest opinions please!!!


 

I see what you mean.  It looks good, but the other one is so much more complimentary.  I think it might look better with a shrug maybe.


----------



## shockboogie

*roussel*, maybe i should've gotten the xxs then... oh well.... also you're too sweet thinking i'm never fat... i think it's just today i feel too bloated to take photos.... i can't wait to wear the dress out though... i'm thinking i'm gonna wear it to the Bahamas!!! w00t!!!


----------



## Zophie

jen 2 o said:


> as requested, heres a poor iphone-quality photo of the prune ombre. paired with peacock no prives since they match the color across my collarbone perfectly. and yes, that is tigger in the background... my room hasnt changed much since i left for college!


 

I love it!  Now I'm really wishing I'd gotten that one.


----------



## glitterglo

Zophie said:


> My dad left me a message that my dress arrived (I ship to his office) so he's going to bring it by on his way home. I'll take pics of me trying to squeeze my butt into a too small dress for everyone's amuzement before I sell it on ebay.


 
You're so silly!!  lol  What dress and size did you get?


----------



## glitterglo

Zophie said:


> I see what you mean. It looks good, but the other one is so much more complimentary. I think it might look better with a shrug maybe.


 
Thanks for the feedback - I agree, black dress has got to go!


----------



## Megadane

*Glitterglo* you are stunning in the cream halter-what a beautiful fit on you!!


----------



## Zophie

glitterglo said:


> You're so silly!! lol What dress and size did you get?


 

I got the teal/gunmetal reversible dress.  LV Piggy said she had to size up and I'm bigger than her.  I actually have it on right now though and it's not too bad.  I mean, it is DEFINITEY tight, but sitting here wearing it it is okay.  I have it on with the zip in the front and my boobs are all waaaay out there though.  Took some pics that I'll post later on.  I actually just sent one of the pictures to a guy and he said "wow" so I'll take that as a positive.  I'm just not used to having my boobies way out there.


----------



## Megadane

*Jen* the prune ombre is gorgeous on you!  Mine from Haute was short shipped-boohoo.  I shall live vicariously through you, lol!


jen 2 o said:


> as requested, heres a poor iphone-quality photo of the prune ombre. paired with peacock no prives since they match the color across my collarbone perfectly. and yes, that is tigger in the background... my room hasnt changed much since i left for college!


----------



## melissab

my dress might be here on friday!!! if not before!!! sooooooooo excited


----------



## Megadane

Yay *Melissa!*  Have you already made plans for 'the debut' on Friday night?  Sooo happy for you)


----------



## melissab

Megadane said:


> Yay *Melissa!*  Have you already made plans for 'the debut' on Friday night?  Sooo happy for you)



no   its my fiances bday and we are just going to my parents for dinner.  But on the 11th we are celebrating his bday at Circa in Toronto! So I will be struttin this dress!!!


----------



## lilflobowl

shock, not yet for this trip but I sure am giong to make one within the next couple of days!

where are everyone else's modelling pics? I may be on holiday but I still want to see them!


----------



## Megadane

^^Circa won't know what hit 'em!  Have fun!


----------



## glitterglo

Megadane said:


> *Glitterglo* you are stunning in the cream halter-what a beautiful fit on you!!


 
Thank you   I don't think I can eat while wearing it though.


----------



## ahleah712

you all look fab in your new dresses...and I'm waiting for more modeling pics...keep 'em coming


----------



## more_CHOOS

I just received my dresses today!  Yay!  Both of them!!

Megadane, don't give up hope yet!  I'm still crossing my fingers for you!

Anyway, sadly both of them are too small.  The magenta bow dress gives me back cleavage and I couldn't even zip up the purple off shoulder one!  Anybody wanna trade??? An XS for a S???


----------



## ahleah712

^ what size magenta bow did you get?


----------



## more_CHOOS

i got an xs in the magenta bow dresss.  i'm normally an xxs-xs in HL's.  5'2, 105 lbs 34-26-35


----------



## Lec8504

the bow dress was too small?

wow that's kind of weird....i mean the purple off shoulder then I would think so...but the bow dress.....


----------



## Shopalicious

Lec8504 said:


> the bow dress was too small?
> 
> wow that's kind of weird....i mean the purple off shoulder then I would think so...but the bow dress.....



*Lec*.. My teal one shoulder is a lot smaller than my other dresses as well.. I am wondering if there was a defect.. !!


----------



## Lec8504

Shopalicious said:


> *Lec*.. My teal one shoulder is a lot smaller than my other dresses as well.. I am wondering if there was a defect.. !!



this is really weird...cuz when I tried on the teal one shoulder....it was a little tight but I would say it's TTS...since I was pretty much between sizes back then.


----------



## Shopalicious

Lec8504 said:


> this is really weird...cuz when I tried on the teal one shoulder....it was a little tight but I would say it's TTS...since I was pretty much between sizes back then.



Are u an XS or XX S?


----------



## more_CHOOS

Lec--yea, DH told me that the back cleavage does not look good at all...he helped me zip it up but could not fasten the hooks... =*(


----------



## Shopalicious

more_CHOOS said:


> Lec--yea, DH told me that the back cleavage does not look good at all...he helped me zip it up but could not fasten the hooks... =*(



I am sorry that it doesn't fit u


----------



## ahleah712

Hmm...I'm searching for a magenta bow dress...




more_CHOOS said:


> Lec--yea, DH told me that the back cleavage does not look good at all...he helped me zip it up but could not fasten the hooks... =*(


----------



## Shopalicious

Dear Gals.. I need help.. !

I really need want this dress in an S 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Herve-Leger-Bla...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

I missed out during Chinese New Year... please feel free to PM me if u see one.. 

Thanks


----------



## Lec8504

Shopalicious said:


> Are u an XS or XX S?



i'm an xs.

Choos- I got the bow dress in XS and it fits me just fine....it's not even hella tight....but i do have to admit that the top fastener is slightly tight.  And from what I remember in your previous pics..you are pretty busty right?  Maybe that's why....it's a problem I wish I have hahah


----------



## Lec8504

Shopalicious said:


> Dear Gals.. I need help.. !
> 
> I really need want this dress in an S
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Herve-Leger-Black-White-Cross-Front-Striped-Dress-XXS_W0QQitemZ320355725368QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WC_Dresses?hash=item320355725368&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50
> 
> I missed out during Chinese New Year... please feel free to PM me if u see one..
> 
> Thanks



I'll keep an eye out for you Shop   I remember a month ago or something gilt had that dress in stock in a xs..not sure about a small..but if it does show up then ill send you the link.


----------



## ahleah712

^^^ I was going to say the same thing...hahaha


----------



## lilmissb

*Meg* did you not get ahold of the prune ombre through P?

*shop* I love that dress too but *java* said that it tended to run a bit big from memory so you might need XS in that one.

*ahleah* isn't it typical that we are both going I wish I got the magenta bow dress now? LOL.


----------



## jen 2 o

thanks for the kind words ladies!

*megadane, *i read about the debacle you had with the short-shipped ombre, and i am feeling for you!  wasn't HerveLegerSA trying to hunt one down for you?

*more_choos,* if only we were looking for eachothers' sizes we would be in business!  im hoping to find a S gunmetal to replace my M.


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

wow girls, you all look great!!!

*jtstitzer, Shopalicious, Dimplegirl, glitterglo, jen 2 o* you all look great in your new dresses!!!!!!!!


----------



## Megadane

*Lilmissb, Jen *yes Preston found one for me but with the state of the canadian dollar I figured I had better sell one of my other dresses first.  I've decided that I want to try to keep my HL inventory to a resonable '5' at one time..emphasis on the word try


----------



## Lola24

I got my magenta bow and it fits perfect : )  I was getting worried about the xxs but it fits perfect, actually zips up very easy and is way loser in the hip area than I expected, go figure.


----------



## cfellis522

Olialm1 and sharloett, you both look great in your dresses!  Congrats to you both!  Cara


----------



## Zophie

Here are some pics of the teal/gunmetal dress.  Despite the fact that it is super tight it didn't feel that bad once I actually got it on.  However, I'm not too sure about my boobs.  I mean, yeah, I have implants and they are still fairly new, (3 months or so) but it seriously squished them down so they look like balls on my chest, which they don't normally.  I guess they don't look quite as much like that without the camera flash, but I feel so out there having my boobs like this and worried I'm gonna show a little too much.  I haven't tried it on reversed yet, if I can even get it on that way.


----------



## lilflobowl

Singapore girls, wanna do a meetup with your new dresses once I'm back??!! I'm inspired by the bay girls' second meetup!


----------



## cfellis522

Zophie, I think you look great.  My dress like that does the same to me and I have implants as well (mine are about 3 years old).  It is just how this dress is made, I think!  You need to come to Dallas and go out with me (and whoever in the DFW area wants to go...)

Cara


----------



## dreamdoll

woohoo! Was waiting for this  Wana bring my bags out too!!



lilflobowl said:


> Singapore girls, wanna do a meetup with your new dresses once I'm back??!! I'm inspired by the bay girls' second meetup!


----------



## glitterglo

Zophie, your dress looks great on you and fits very well!  I understand your concern about the boobage.  You have to be feeling bold to show the cleavage, because the dress is really low-cut.  It's like you and I have the opposite problem!  lol


----------



## dreamdoll

Zophie - You look great in the dress! It's just the style that makes it low-cut I think...


----------



## melissab

more_CHOOS said:


> I just received my dresses today!  Yay!  Both of them!!
> 
> Megadane, don't give up hope yet!  I'm still crossing my fingers for you!
> 
> Anyway, sadly both of them are too small.  The magenta bow dress gives me back cleavage and I couldn't even zip up the purple off shoulder one!  Anybody wanna trade??? An XS for a S???



there is a small on ebay right now 
http://cgi.ebay.com/HERVE-LEGER-Mag...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Lola24

Zophie said:


> Here are some pics of the teal/gunmetal dress.  Despite the fact that it is super tight it didn't feel that bad once I actually got it on.  However, I'm not too sure about my boobs.  I mean, yeah, I have implants and they are still fairly new, (3 months or so) but it seriously squished them down so they look like balls on my chest, which they don't normally.  I guess they don't look quite as much like that without the camera flash, but I feel so out there having my boobs like this and worried I'm gonna show a little too much.  I haven't tried it on reversed yet, if I can even get it on that way.



I love it, I think it looks great on you! I totally wish I got this one now, I was considering it but I read about people sizing up and all that was left during the sale was an xxs at that point, which is my size but not if I have to size up......  What size did you get if you don't mind me asking?  It doesn't look too small at all!


----------



## roussel

Those who got the bow dress I need help.  I heard it runs a bit big, but is the top part fitting ok than the bottom of the dress?  I mean, is the bottom more loose than the top?  I am asking because I am kinda busty (34D) and from what I heard, I may fit a S on this dress, but I am afraid the top will be tight on me.  For reference, I got the M in the teal one-shoulder dress which I heard runs a bit small or TTS, and that fits me perfectly up the top.


----------



## more_CHOOS

thanks *melissa*!  but that is way more than what i paid for from the sale. 

*roussel, *i am a 34 c/d and the top was way too tight on me.  the bottom was fine (from the hip down), the waist was too tight, i felt like i couldn't breath (very uncomfortable), and the top was definately too small.  and yesterday was my skinny day too--imagine if i had tried it on on one of my fat days...hth.  in my opinion, i think this dress runs small, so i think sizing up would be better -- at least for me.


----------



## roussel

thanks more_choos!  btw, you got xs right?  but you think you could fit S with your bra size?  what size clothes do you normally wear?


----------



## Accessorize*me

Brasilian_Babe said:


> wow girls, you all look great!!!
> 
> *jtstitzer, Shopalicious, Dimplegirl, glitterglo, jen 2 o* you all look great in your new dresses!!!!!!!!


 
Just FABULOUS and so so HAWTTTT!!!!! Thanks for sharing pics girls, but it's not helping my wallet!!


----------



## Megadane

*Zophie* the dress is beautiful on you!  Such a gorgeous fit  From what my friends who have had implants tell me, yours still have some 'settling' to do yet but I think the girls are right-it's the cut that enhancing your boobage even more.  You look fabulous girlie embrace the boobage
*Melissa* thanks!  Hehehe I've been watching that one but I think I'll just give my c/c a breather for awhile


----------



## caterpillar

zophie: i'll be the lone dissenter but i think the dress is too revealing. your body is HOT but i think that dress is made for people who are less busty. i have some boobs and i loved the dress but i felt it was unflattering on me. that is just my opinion but i'm a believer in only showing a little cleavage...


----------



## laurayuki

zophie i love your boobage!! lol i got the same dress and now i wish i ad some more boobage to show LOL


----------



## jtstitzer

Zophie said:


> Here are some pics of the teal/gunmetal dress.  Despite the fact that it is super tight it didn't feel that bad once I actually got it on.  However, I'm not too sure about my boobs.  I mean, yeah, I have implants and they are still fairly new, (3 months or so) but it seriously squished them down so they look like balls on my chest, which they don't normally.  I guess they don't look quite as much like that without the camera flash, but I feel so out there having my boobs like this and worried I'm gonna show a little too much.  I haven't tried it on reversed yet, if I can even get it on that way.



Personally I would feel a little too exposed. The cut does accentuate the boobage, but I think it is about what you are comfortable with. And it depends where you are going. You will most definitely have gawking men AND women. At least you have the option of wearing it two ways. You have the figure and the boobs, why not show them off? Even if you were to size up, the cut of the dress is all about cleavage.


----------



## lilmissb

*Meg* I envy you that you have 5, I only have 3 right now. Give me time...LOL! If you do want the prune ombre I say get it. I know I'm being naughty and enabling....
*
zophie* holy hot sauce! You look fab in it but I see what you mean about the boobage. Whatever you feel comfortable in really is the key here. It does reveal a lot and that particular bandage dress is quite revealing. I do like it though.

*Cara* why have we never seen modelling shots?


----------



## Lola24

roussel said:


> Those who got the bow dress I need help.  I heard it runs a bit big, but is the top part fitting ok than the bottom of the dress?  I mean, is the bottom more loose than the top?  I am asking because I am kinda busty (34D) and from what I heard, I may fit a S on this dress, but I am afraid the top will be tight on me.  For reference, I got the M in the teal one-shoulder dress which I heard runs a bit small or TTS, and that fits me perfectly up the top.



I got my bow dress in an xxs, I'm rather small around my waist and back (I wear a 30D bra) which would be about the cup size of a 32C.  I'm around 113-115 and 5'6" and my measurements are approx 33-24.5-34.5, the dress is definitely larger than I expected and a little loose in the hips but not too much, all in all it's just much more comfortable than tight and bandage like as I expected......  I'm hippy so I was surprised that it wasn't skin tight in the hips being an xxs, the waist on the other hand is almost perfectly tight and the back is okay but could be a tad tighter (but I measure barely 28 inches under my bust so things are rarely tight around my back).  I kinda think the small would work on you at a 34D because that's two sizes larger than my xxs and a 30D is about two sizes smaller than a 34D or so....... IMHO this dress runs big.  Good luck : )


----------



## klng

Zophie said:


> I'm not too sure about my boobs.  I guess they don't look quite as much like that without the camera flash, but I feel so out there having my boobs like this and worried I'm gonna show a little too much.



*Zophie:*  That dress + your body = STUNNING

I agree that it's very revealing.  To balance out all the exposed skin and maintain a classy look, you may want to wear pumps instead of strappy sandals.

If you feel uncomfortable with everyone in the room staring at you and your breasts, then you may not want to wear the dress.  I agree that it will cause both men and women to stare.  At least you have an excellent figure to rock the dress!


----------



## xegbl

My dresses just arrived this morning and I love how the purple off shoulder dress looks... it's tight but still manageable... Sorry for the quality of the pics... hehe

Purple off shoulder (#46) w/ CL rose gold VP












I like the versatility of this tube dress (#51) but it definitely feels smaller compared to the other dress... I had a hard time turning it after zipping it up on my own... and when I looked closely, it has the 'michellin' effect on some of the bands... I might need to size up on this, what do you all think?? (DH said it's time for me to go on a diet, I said taking care of 2 young ones is exercise enuff, LOL)

#51 with CL nude VP





#51 with a cropped shrug and CL Jaws





#51 with a white jacket and CL pony hair VP


----------



## melissab

^^  I can't see the pics


----------



## xegbl

Sorry, can u see them now??


----------



## Zophie

Lola24 said:


> I love it, I think it looks great on you! I totally wish I got this one now, I was considering it but I read about people sizing up and all that was left during the sale was an xxs at that point, which is my size but not if I have to size up...... What size did you get if you don't mind me asking? It doesn't look too small at all!


 

I got an XXS.  It was a struggle to zip and I wouldn't eat a big meal wearing it, but once it was on it didn't feel too uncomfortable at all.  I sat at my computer for a while in it.


----------



## Zophie

jtstitzer said:


> Personally I would feel a little too exposed. The cut does accentuate the boobage, but I think it is about what you are comfortable with. And it depends where you are going. You will most definitely have gawking men AND women. At least you have the option of wearing it two ways. You have the figure and the boobs, why not show them off? Even if you were to size up, the cut of the dress is all about cleavage.


 

Yeah, that's just it, I'm not someone who is used to letting it ALL hang out like that....hahaha.  I think I'll keep it and eventually wear it.  I can't imagine wearing it anywhere I would usually go here though as I usually just go out in jeans, or if I dress up some, it needs to be a little less revealing.  I think I'd only feel comfortable in the right type of club or party with it on.  I'm gonna see how it works backwards.


----------



## Zophie

cfellis522 said:


> Zophie, I think you look great. My dress like that does the same to me and I have implants as well (mine are about 3 years old). It is just how this dress is made, I think! You need to come to Dallas and go out with me (and whoever in the DFW area wants to go...)
> 
> Cara


 

That would be fun.  I seriously need vacation, maybe I should go to Dallas.


----------



## Zophie

*xegbl*, they are both beautiful on you!  I think the different colors on the tube dress hide that slight "michelen" effect...it looks cute and I like it a lot with the first short jacket too.


----------



## pisdapisda79

xegbl, you look amazing in both dresses & such a great figure


----------



## laurayuki

xegbl they look nice on you! man you make me want the second one so bad and i never noticed it!


----------



## lilmissb

*xegbl* wow! love them all. You look fantastic in them! I really love that white crop jacket though, where did you get it? I'm looking for one in black and one in white.


----------



## lilmissb

How much was the navy/white tube again?


----------



## Lec8504

xegbl- i lvoe the tube dress on you....you can size up if you don't want that effect with the too tight bands, but since it is a tube top..if you size up..you might have a hard time keeping it from sliding down.  I say just wear some spanx underneath..that should help.


----------



## Lec8504

zophie-  wow that dress fits you like a glove!  Well honestly for myself I wouldn't want to show that much but I don't even have that much to show off..lol..but I do like to show as much cleavage as I possibly can.  But it is just what you are comfortable with, and i'm sure all of the boys will be gawking regardless if you show boobies or not.


----------



## xegbl

*zophie, pisdapisda79, laurayuki, lilmissb:* Thanks for ur compliments. 

I like the tube dress a lot too, but just felt it's a bit too small... So still considering whether to sell mine and get another one in XS if possible...

lilmissb: I got that cropped jacket for less than US$10 when I went back to Singapore for vacation during CNY. Loved all the cheap and nice clothes back home! 
The navy/tube was around $450 I think


----------



## Lec8504

xegbl said:


> *zophie, pisdapisda79, laurayuki, lilmissb:* Thanks for ur compliments.
> 
> I like the tube dress a lot too, but just felt it's a bit too small... So still considering whether to sell mine and get another one in XS if possible...
> 
> lilmissb: I got that cropped jacket for less than US$10 when I went back to Singapore for vacation during CNY. Loved all the cheap and nice clothes back home!
> The navy/tube was around $450 I think


 
just curious...what's your measurements and/or height and weight?


----------



## xegbl

Lec8504 said:


> just curious...what's your measurements and/or height and weight?



I'm 5'0 and abt 95-100 lbs; I usually wear abt size 25 in jeans


----------



## Lec8504

ahh i see...nvm then hehe.  You should stick with the xxs..cuz the xs might not be that fitted on you imo..the tube dress runs a little small but you want it to be fitted to stay up.


----------



## xegbl

Lec8504 said:


> ahh i see...nvm then hehe.  You should stick with the xxs..cuz the xs might not be that fitted on you imo..the tube dress runs a little small but you want it to be fitted to stay up.



Thanks for ur advice, hopefully it will loosen up with a few wears... 
I should add that it will help if I loose some weight too!! LOL, that's motivation enuff for a diet!!!
I can see myself in that under a jacket for work and after that, just go straight to 'chiong' ( a term for pubbing back home in SG )


----------



## glitterglo

*xegbl*, I didn't notice the "michelin" thing till you mentioned it - I think the dresses look great on you!   I especially love that tube dress, it's so flattering on everyone.


----------



## Lec8504

xegbl said:


> Thanks for ur advice, hopefully it will loosen up with a few wears...
> I should add that it will help if I loose some weight too!! LOL, that's motivation enuff for a diet!!!
> I can see myself in that under a jacket for work and after that, just go straight to 'chiong' ( a term for pubbing back home in SG )


 
hehe that's what I use HL for...motivation to lose weight for the summer hehe

and omg..after i saw your pics of the tube dress with the nude VPs...I need the regular nude VPs now....i wanted bright blue CLs to match with mine but the nude VPs look so nice with it...somehow I had a hard time picturing it in my head before lol


----------



## lilflobowl

wahhhh... i want that navy & white tube dress now!

xegbl, you look really nice in both dresses & i like how you mixed & matched with the both jackets!


----------



## melissab

*xegbl* I love those dresses on you!!


----------



## xegbl

*glitterglo, lilflobowl, melissab*: Thanks everyone, u're all such enablers.. which is why my DH 'prefers' if I spend my time on other things than to surf TPF... LOL

I actually wanted to get the ash ombre from Mr. P but dun really have much chance to wear it after much thought... so those 2 will be enuff for me for now =P


----------



## glitterglo

^^^
I haven't even worn an HL out yet, and I've had mine for more than a month.  But I keep buying them lol.  I'll wear them eventually when I have an appropriate venue for them.


----------



## shockboogie

^^^ I had 3 HLs which I kept in my closet for more than 6 months before I wore one out


----------



## dallas

Ladies, you all look sensational. I have a question:These gorgeous dresses look quite short and I was wondering if there are many styles that would suit the taller gal? (I'm 5"11' and I'm sure I would be arrested for indecent exposure if I were to wear them).


----------



## ahleah712

*Zophie* and *xegbl*- both of you look hot in your new dresses...

was watching a gunmetal bow in S on the bay and was going to buy it but someone beat me to it...bummed out...who got it?


----------



## ahleah712

^^^oh and I want to thank *Lec* for looking for me also...


----------



## xegbl

ahleah712 said:


> *Zophie* and *xegbl*- both of you look hot in your new dresses...
> 
> was watching a gunmetal bow in S on the bay and was going to buy it but someone beat me to it...bummed out...who got it?



There's a XS on bay for BIN of 425 if u want, this style seems to fit larger than usual....


----------



## CatNZ

ahleah712 said:


> *Zophie* and *xegbl*- both of you look hot in your new dresses...
> 
> was watching a gunmetal bow in S on the bay and was going to buy it but someone beat me to it...bummed out...who got it?


 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190297904544&_rdc=1

there is a gunmetal bow in S,  I got the magenta


----------



## ahleah712

I'll try my friends xs to see if I can get into it first...thanks for looking out...




xegbl said:


> There's a XS on bay for BIN of 425 if u want, this style seems to fit larger than usual....


----------



## ahleah712

Thanks...$550 is a little more than what hautelook was on sale for though...I'm gonna think about it though....the one I saw was going for $365 BIN...what a deal...I'm mad at my bf for telling me not to get it and mad at myself for procrastinating...




CatNZ said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190297904544&_rdc=1
> 
> there is a gunmetal bow in S,  I got the magenta


----------



## Lec8504

dallas said:


> Ladies, you all look sensational. I have a question:These gorgeous dresses look quite short and I was wondering if there are many styles that would suit the taller gal? (I'm 5"11' and I'm sure I would be arrested for indecent exposure if I were to wear them).



actually most of them are quite long...most of us had to tailor ours.  One of the girls here- Megadane..she's 5'10 and she looks amazing in hers..maybe you can try to pm her and see?


----------



## Lec8504

ahleah712 said:


> Thanks...$550 is a little more than what hautelook was on sale for though...I'm gonna think about it though....the one I saw was going for $365 BIN...what a deal...I'm mad at my bf for telling me not to get it and mad at myself for procrastinating...



550 is way too high


----------



## melissab

Lec8504 said:


> 550 is way too high



I saw one for $1000 canadian!??


----------



## Lec8504

melissab said:


> I saw one for $1000 canadian!??



omg did it sell?  i hope no one buys it..that's ridiculous..especially since they most likely bought it for like 250....


----------



## ahleah712

^^^yea...resellers are marking it way up....ridiculous!!!


----------



## melissab

I know   I had to pay $450-$460 for both of mine


----------



## melissab

Lec8504 said:


> omg did it sell?  i hope no one buys it..that's ridiculous..especially since they most likely bought it for like 250....



No it's still on ebay. I think it was just recently listed.


----------



## Lec8504

melissab said:


> I know   I had to pay $450-$460 for both of mine



u bought both the magenta n grey?


----------



## dreamdoll

Wow resellers are really marking up ridiculous prices!!

*XXXXX
READ OUR RULES!*


----------



## melissab

Lec8504 said:


> u bought both the magenta n grey?



no, I got an xs in the grey, then heard they were a big fit so I stalked down an xxs.


----------



## Megadane

Hey *Dallas*  I am 5"11 as well and love HL-no problems with over exposure and I have 5 of 'em
They are so much fun but be forwarned, they are extremely addictive!



dallas said:


> Ladies, you all look sensational. I have a question:These gorgeous dresses look quite short and I was wondering if there are many styles that would suit the taller gal? (I'm 5"11' and I'm sure I would be arrested for indecent exposure if I were to wear them).


----------



## dallas

Lec8504 said:


> actually most of them are quite long...most of us had to tailor ours.  One of the girls here- Megadane..she's 5'10 and she looks amazing in hers..maybe you can try to pm her and see?



Oh I didn't realize they were long, that's a relief! Thanks.



Megadane said:


> Hey *Dallas*  I am 5"11 as well and love HL-no problems with over exposure and I have 5 of 'em
> They are so much fun but be forwarned, they are extremely addictive!



Well now, you being the same height as me puts a different light on this. Addictive you say? I think I can cope.
I guess I have to work out sizing now. 

Thanks


----------



## more_CHOOS

roussel said:


> thanks more_choos! btw, you got xs right? but you think you could fit S with your bra size? what size clothes do you normally wear?


 
Yes, I got the XS and I think I would have fit the S alot better.  The XS was definately too small for me.  I normally wear XS-S/0-2 in tops and 26/0/2 in bottoms.  I'd say if you're rather heavy on top go with a S.


----------



## xxElle

Hello! I've been lurking this thread for a while and I have just fallen in love with HL dresses. I went to my local Intermix the other day and tried on one of the new Spring HLs and it was gorgeous but I'm looking for one in a fun color. My Sweet Sixteen is coming up in September and I'm planning on having a huge blowout to celebrate, and I'm thinking an Herve Leger dress will be perfect! Does anyone know how the sizing runs on this dress from last fall? 





For reference I'm 5'4" and my measurements are 34" 28" 38"and I'm deciding whether or not a small will fit me.


----------



## shockboogie

xxElle said:


> Hello! I've been lurking this thread for a while and I have just fallen in love with HL dresses. I went to my local Intermix the other day and tried on one of the new Spring HLs and it was gorgeous but I'm looking for one in a fun color. My Sweet Sixteen is coming up in September and I'm planning on having a huge blowout to celebrate, and I'm thinking an Herve Leger dress will be perfect! Does anyone know how the sizing runs on this dress from last fall?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For reference I'm 5'4" and my measurements are 34" 28" 38"and I'm deciding whether or not a small will fit me.




For this dress --  have a very similar one from the Fall 08 collection, I think an S will fit you with your measurements. I fit in an XS and I'm 35" 26" 36" and 5'6 in height.


----------



## xxElle

shockboogie said:


> For this dress --  have a very similar one from the Fall 08 collection, I think an S will fit you with your measurements. I fit in an XS and I'm 35" 26" 36" and 5'6 in height.


Thank You! Do you find it fits tight or is it TTS because in the store I fit into an XS in the black and white tube dress so I'm hesitant to get the small...


----------



## lilflobowl

I know this is slightly out of context but because I like this HL community I just have to share a couple of pictures I snapped during my trip! Hopefully you girls won't mind cos I just wanted to share some holiday joy


----------



## more_CHOOS

^ you snapped those pics???  they look beautiful!  are you a professional photog??? NICE!

Anyway, Bloomies is having private sale event, today's the last day.  SPend $500 get 40% off!  Herve Leger is included on their website.  Plus for each $100 you spend you get $25 dollars off your purchase!!!  THere is only a few dresses/sizes left!


----------



## olialm1

more_CHOOS said:


> I just received my dresses today!  Yay!  Both of them!!
> 
> Megadane, don't give up hope yet!  I'm still crossing my fingers for you!
> 
> Anyway, sadly both of them are too small.  The magenta bow dress gives me back cleavage and I couldn't even zip up the purple off shoulder one!  Anybody wanna trade??? An XS for a S???



This is kind of delayed but the purple off the shoulder one is REALLY hard to get on but it works if you do this: put it on backwards and clasp the closure at the top and zip the dress up a little, and turn the dress back around so the zipper is at your back and you should be able to get it all the way up.  
I got an xxs and I should've gotten an xs but it still works! Try it!


----------



## lilflobowl

hey *more_CHOOS*, thanks for the photo compliments! yes, I took them myself but I'm far from being a professional photographer - I was just really lucky to get good weather, lighting, positioning & aim for the shots! (trust me when I say I have a gazillion of photos & these are amongst the better ones!!)


----------



## Lola24

more_CHOOS said:


> ^ you snapped those pics???  they look beautiful!  are you a professional photog??? NICE!
> 
> Anyway, Bloomies is having private sale event, today's the last day.  SPend $500 get 40% off!  Herve Leger is included on their website.  Plus for each $100 you spend you get $25 dollars off your purchase!!!  THere is only a few dresses/sizes left!



Were do you see the $25 off for every $100 you spend?  I only see the percentage tier.  Thanks : )


----------



## shockboogie

xxElle said:


> Thank You! Do you find it fits tight or is it TTS because in the store I fit into an XS in the black and white tube dress so I'm hesitant to get the small...




I think it's TTS for me and sometimes it's a bit "loose" in some styles. Sometimes I can fit in an XXS but it's not too comfy so I go for the XS


----------



## annaspanna33

Ok, picked up my first HL yesterday.....here's a really rubbish quality photo (good job, am feeling a bit of a chunky monkey lol) - i'm away at uni but will take some better ones when i'm home!


----------



## lilmissb

xxElle said:


> For reference I'm 5'4" and my measurements are 34" 28" 38"and I'm deciding whether or not a small will fit me.



Def a S. I'm 5'2" 34-27-36 and I fit a S with a tiny bit of room.


----------



## lilmissb

*lilflo* that's a gorgeous pic!

*annaspanna* I look forward to a clearer pic! Looks ok from what I can tell.

So happy, my wine coloured HL is due to arrive today  

Modelling pics to come tonight!


----------



## Lec8504

xxElle said:


> Hello! I've been lurking this thread for a while and I have just fallen in love with HL dresses. I went to my local Intermix the other day and tried on one of the new Spring HLs and it was gorgeous but I'm looking for one in a fun color. My Sweet Sixteen is coming up in September and I'm planning on having a huge blowout to celebrate, and I'm thinking an Herve Leger dress will be perfect! Does anyone know how the sizing runs on this dress from last fall?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For reference I'm 5'4" and my measurements are 34" 28" 38"and I'm deciding whether or not a small will fit me.


 
I agree with the other girls..you're a small.  I'm a xs and I'm 34-25-36


----------



## Lec8504

lilflobowl said:


> I know this is slightly out of context but because I like this HL community I just have to share a couple of pictures I snapped during my trip! Hopefully you girls won't mind cos I just wanted to share some holiday joy


 
beautiful pics lilflo!  I wish I could be there


----------



## Lec8504

more_CHOOS said:


> ^ you snapped those pics??? they look beautiful! are you a professional photog??? NICE!
> 
> Anyway, Bloomies is having private sale event, today's the last day. SPend $500 get 40% off! Herve Leger is included on their website. Plus for each $100 you spend you get $25 dollars off your purchase!!! THere is only a few dresses/sizes left!


 
ugh totally forgot that they carry HL....ARGGGGGG


----------



## more_CHOOS

Lola24 said:


> Were do you see the $25 off for every $100 you spend? I only see the percentage tier. Thanks : )


 

CODE: PRIVATE for $25 off $100.

In the D&S, the girls were posting that if you call in CS they would take $25 off each $100 you spent, but I think they have since changed the policy to only $25 off $100 per order.  Doesn't hurt to try calling CS if they would still honor it.  But if not, $25 off is not bad either.  Anything off is still better than nothing!


----------



## lilmissb

Dear me, going HL crazy here and once my bf sees how many I've bought he's gonna KILL me!


----------



## CatNZ

dreamdoll said:


> Wow resellers are really marking up ridiculous prices!!
> 
> *XXXXX*
> *READ OUR RULES!*


 

yeah I know those ebay listings have a HUGE markup, and I've stalked this thread to see the bow dress on sale... even signed up to HauteLook...

only to findout that they DO NOT ship outside of North America :cry:

apart from psychic reading of what department stores have in stock, and what they have on sale etc... I have no choice but pick over what ebay has to offer


----------



## lilflobowl

thanks lilmissb & lec!

annaspanna, is that the prune ombre?


----------



## lilflobowl

lilmissb, which wine HL!? what's your dress count at now!!


----------



## jen 2 o

*lilflobowl* those snapshots are so gorgeous!  I want to use the landscape one for my desktop =)

*lilmissb*, no kidding.  My BF is the conservative type and if he knew I spent $xxxx on any amount of clothing like i have the the past month I would be in BIG trouble.


----------



## lilflobowl

hi jen! not a problem; just PM if you want the original photo  i could mail you a couple of others that I thought were pretty nice too if you'd like


----------



## xxElle

Thank you all so much for the help! I think I'm ready to take the plunge now (:


----------



## dreamdoll

opps sorry I didnt see that my post got censored...


----------



## lilmissb

*liflo* the same one Elle Macpherson wore with Lady Gres. 

Oh the other one I just bought was the bow halter in purple courtesy of a lovely TPFer.

My dress count has enlarged to 4 now. I bought 3 in the space of 2 weeks. Eeeek!!! I might never get my bbag or muse II or nude decolletes this month.... 

I don't know if the halter will fit or of my wine coloured will either but I'm crossing my fingers! They're both XS but older styles run bigger and everyone here says the bow fits larger. I can't wait to get home now!!! 3hrs to go...


----------



## lilmissb

jen 2 o said:


> *lilflobowl* those snapshots are so gorgeous! I want to use the landscape one for my desktop =)
> 
> *lilmissb*, no kidding. My BF is the conservative type and if he knew I spent $xxxx on any amount of clothing like i have the the past month I would be in BIG trouble.


 
BTW, Jen, as long as you're spending YOUR money and you still have enough to maintain the household he shouldn't complain.


----------



## dreamdoll

*lilflobowl *- love your pics!! I miss Japan already...

*lilmissb *- cant wait to see your modelling pics! 

I can't wait to get my hands on my magenta bow halter...


----------



## ahleah712

*dreamdoll*- did you get anything from Japan? I'm so jealous that you got to go...


----------



## annaspanna33

lilflobowl said:


> thanks lilmissb & lec!
> 
> annaspanna, is that the prune ombre?



 No it's the red/burgundy strapless with sweetheart neckline! Really hard to tell from the pic I know!!  Just bought the purple bow dress too.....oopsie.


----------



## dreamdoll

*ahleah* - My purchases in Japan have led me to a ban...lol 
you can check out my reveals in the H thread  http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/japan-h-appiness-442315.html



ahleah712 said:


> *dreamdoll*- did you get anything from Japan? I'm so jealous that you got to go...


----------



## lilmissb

Okie dokie, here is my wine coloured HL. This actually fits rather well but I do think I'm just a tad big for this. I know it looks fine from far away. But I love it a LOT!


----------



## dreamdoll

*lilmissb*, I think you look amazing in it and it fits perfectly!! I love the wine colour on you!!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *dream*. I do need to loose the spare tyre though. The only way my tummy is flat is if I breathe in, a LOT! LOL. A few hundred sit ups a day should do the trick! Joking, I can't even do 20 at the moment...


----------



## Lec8504

that color is perfect on you lil!!!


----------



## dreamdoll

Dont be silly T! What spare tire? I can't see it at all!!
I was just telling lilflobowl that I think it's an age thing with me and metabolism slowing down...I'll have to hit the gym (treadmill at home) and resume going for kickboxing and yoga classes with her soon!



lilmissb said:


> Thanks *dream*. I do need to loose the spare tyre though. The only way my tummy is flat is if I breathe in, a LOT! LOL. A few hundred sit ups a day should do the trick! Joking, I can't even do 20 at the moment...


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *Lec!!* I know what you mean *dream*! I need to get back into pilates etc. Trust me, you haven't seen the dress up close or IRL!!! When you do I should have worked off the tummy.


----------



## cfellis522

lilmissb - you look great.  Thats is definitely a great color on you!  Cara


----------



## glitterglo

*Lilmissb*, the dress is gorgeous and it looks great on you!


----------



## Megadane

*lil* the dress is BEAUTIFUL on you!!  I love it-you're quite a dish darling


----------



## olialm1

Lil the dress looks great on you!! You're so pretty


----------



## jen 2 o

*lilmissb *i second everyone here, you look great!


----------



## melissab

you look fabuolous lilmissb!

Well ladies.. I was hoping to do some mod pics today... but because customs are so slow here... it won't happen until monday


----------



## Megadane

Arrrrr...I just got my refund from Hautelook but they shorted my refund by $50 stating that it was because I used the discount code.  Has anyone else had this happen??  This is crazy that I have a charge on my Visa for an order they were not able to send.
Does anyone have any advice on how to handle this?  I already emailed customer service but they're standing their ground.  This is horrid service


----------



## luxlover

lilmissb said:


> Okie dokie, here is my wine coloured HL. This actually fits rather well but I do think I'm just a tad big for this. I know it looks fine from far away. But I love it a LOT!



oh you look fabulous! are those CL scissors I spy on your feet? hehe


----------



## callmelulu

You ladies look fantastic in these dresses!  i'm just smitten.  I went to the HL store last night and tried on dress after fabulous dress...I'm now stalking evil bay and hoping to find one at least a little bit below retail.  I'm so bummed I missed the haute event.  Does anyone have any info about other sales coming up?


----------



## lilflobowl

i'm going  to starve myself for the longest time..


----------



## dreamdoll

Hey V, wow you're up late! How come the starving?


----------



## jen 2 o

*Megadane* that is horrible!  so they are charging you $50 for using a 20% coupon???  on top of being charged for an item they could not even fill?  i seriously think they can't legally do that!

I'm so ready if anyone wants to join and email them complaints on her behalf.


----------



## lilflobowl

so tt i can wear my xs for a longer expanse of time!

lilmissb, you look great!


----------



## laurayuki

Oh you look great! much better tham Kim K when she was wearing it i have to say  



lilmissb said:


> Okie dokie, here is my wine coloured HL. This actually fits rather well but I do think I'm just a tad big for this. I know it looks fine from far away. But I love it a LOT!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks* cara*, *glitter*, *Meg* (just trying to keep up with you! Sorry to hear about Hautelook screwing you around    ), *oliam1*, *jen*, *melissa*, *lux* (of course they are! I wear them so often people might thin they're the only CL's I own! LOL), *lilflo* (why are you starving yourself? You will fit your dresses for a long time to come!!!) & *laurayuki* (hahaha, KK does tend to strain the limits of her HL dresses!)


----------



## hya_been

Megadane said:


> Arrrrr...I just got my refund from Hautelook but they shorted my refund by $50 stating that it was because I used the discount code.  Has anyone else had this happen??  This is crazy that I have a charge on my Visa for an order they were not able to send.
> Does anyone have any advice on how to handle this?  I already emailed customer service but they're standing their ground.  This is horrid service



Can you contact your credit card company about this - I think they can contact Hautelook maybe.  Its worth a shot.


----------



## Megadane

Thanks *Hya, Jen, lil, *thats a good idea 
Anyhoo..I don't wanna bring down the mood of the thread-hopefully we'll see more modelling pics if more dresses arrived in the mail today!
Anyone going to debut their HL's tonight?
I'm starting to really love the gunmetal bow-I'm spying a S on the 'bay just for fun of course!!



hya_been said:


> Can you contact your credit card company about this - I think they can contact Hautelook maybe. Its worth a shot.


----------



## ahleah712

*lilmisssb*-Hotness!!! you look awesome, and I agree this color look great on you....



lilmissb said:


> Okie dokie, here is my wine coloured HL. This actually fits rather well but I do think I'm just a tad big for this. I know it looks fine from far away. But I love it a LOT!


----------



## ahleah712

*Meg*- hahaha, we seem to have a lot in common as far as HL dresses...we are always wanting the same dresses...I'm watching a gunmetal bow in S on ebay also....and sorry about the hautelook situation.  you should totally try your CC company to see if they can do something for you.



Megadane said:


> Thanks *Hya, Jen, lil, *thats a good idea
> Anyhoo..I don't wanna bring down the mood of the thread-hopefully we'll see more modelling pics if more dresses arrived in the mail today!
> Anyone going to debut their HL's tonight?
> I'm starting to really love the gunmetal bow-I'm spying a S on the 'bay just for fun of course!!


----------



## klng

*lilmissb:*  you look hot in the red dress!


----------



## lilflobowl

meg, they can't use the excuse of the discount code as a reason to keep your USD50. when they screw up on an order they should refund you exactly what you paid - Hautelook isn't a charity & frankly, in my opinion, keeping the USD50 is almost something like theft. There isn't a clause that states that they can keep that money in cases where they screwed up right?

I dunno, I'm one to go to extremes & tell them that you will seek legal recourse because this just isn't right & businesses cannot do this! But yea, I also agree with a couple of girls - go to your CC & tell them that the the transaction was made but the order got cancelled. That should void you for the full amount you paid while they do their investigations.


----------



## lilflobowl

lilmissb, i've been stuffing my face silly here!!


----------



## dreamdoll

lilflobowl said:


> lilmissb, i've been stuffing my face silly here!!


 
Let's keep to our gym date when you get back!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *ahleah* & *k1ng*!! 

*lilflo* you can't have gained that much weight and a couple of sessions at the gym should wear that off anyway and you'll be back to normal. I've definitely noticed my metabolism slowing down a lot in the last 3 years.


----------



## luxlover

lilmissb said:


> Thanks *ahleah* & *k1ng*!!
> 
> *lilflo* you can't have gained that much weight and a couple of sessions at the gym should wear that off anyway and you'll be back to normal. I've definitely noticed my metabolism slowing down a lot in the last 3 years.



Funny you should say that. I was just recently commenting to a friend that I've noticed my metabolism has gotten slower now that I'm older. I can no longer eat like I did when I was 16 =(.


----------



## Shopalicious

luxlover said:


> Funny you should say that. I was just recently commenting to a friend that I've noticed my metabolism has gotten slower now that I'm older. I can no longer eat like I did when I was 16 =(.



My Dear Lux... u are not even that old.. !! Argh .. make me feel so old now !!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

*lilmissb*, you look absolutely gorgeous in your new dress. That colour really suits your skin tone


----------



## Megadane

Hey ladies I would really like your opinions on a non-related HL matter and since you all have such impeccable taste I would really appreciate your opinions.
I'm getting my hair done tomorrow and am currently quite dark-mom and bf not huge fans
So..if you don't mind perusing through some pics of different colors I've had over the past couple of years please lend me your thoughts
I have been contemplating going back to blonde (or at least lighter) for the summer and my natural color is a medium brown.
I apologize for going off topic but TIA my lovelies


----------



## lilmissb

Oh darn it shop & lux! Now you are making me feel old!!! I have a 3 in front of my age!!! Sheesh...

Thanks *Brasilian_Babe!!* 

*Meg* I really like the dark hair! You look stunning with it. I like the first pic too. I'm contemplating going lighter too. Have you contemplated a burgundy brown or purple brown? Or are you set on blonde?


----------



## ahleah712

*Meg*-I'm a hairstylist and you def look better in lighter hair.  I like the color in the first picture, it also makes you look younger...but, don't go too light...just like the first picture is good..



Megadane said:


> Hey ladies I would really like your opinions on a non-related HL matter and since you all have such impeccable taste I would really appreciate your opinions.
> I'm getting my hair done tomorrow and am currently quite dark-mom and bf not huge fans
> So..if you don't mind perusing through some pics of different colors I've had over the past couple of years please lend me your thoughts
> I have been contemplating going back to blonde (or at least lighter) for the summer and my natural color is a medium brown.
> I apologize for going off topic but TIA my lovelies


----------



## Megadane

Oh and regarding metabolism it is so unfortunate that it slows down as we age..but all of you, seriously all of you, are so gorgeous and none of you need to lose an ounce.  I'm so proud of my HL friends


----------



## Megadane

Thanks *lil *and *Ahleah*..I think I like the colors in the first and last pics best but the darker is harder to pull off if I'm not really tan.  (Fake tan of course!)
But I'll take younger any day


----------



## Megadane

Oh and *lil*..don't feel badly I'm def. the HL grandma.  I'll be 38 next month


----------



## lilmissb

*ahleah* I am coming to visit you when I come to the Bay area!!! I need a good hair stylist  

*Meg* you certainly don't look it!!!! You are so not that age!


----------



## ahleah712

Sure...if you trust me..hahaha...I don't do hair on a daily basis (I know, don't ask me why...ugh..went to school and got my license while working part time where I'm working now then got promoted and got pretty much stuck at my current job because of the pay) I occasionally do my sister's hair and some of my coworker's hair.



lilmissb said:


> *ahleah* I am coming to visit you when I come to the Bay area!!! I need a good hair stylist
> 
> *Meg* you certainly don't look it!!!! You are so not that age!


----------



## luxlover

what? you never told me that you do hair! 




ahleah712 said:


> Sure...if you trust me..hahaha...I don't do hair on a daily basis (I know, don't ask me why...ugh..went to school and got my license while working part time where I'm working now then got promoted and got pretty much stuck at my current job because of the pay) I occasionally do my sister's hair and some of my coworker's hair.


----------



## luxlover

Megadane said:


> Hey ladies I would really like your opinions on a non-related HL matter and since you all have such impeccable taste I would really appreciate your opinions.
> I'm getting my hair done tomorrow and am currently quite dark-mom and bf not huge fans
> So..if you don't mind perusing through some pics of different colors I've had over the past couple of years please lend me your thoughts
> I have been contemplating going back to blonde (or at least lighter) for the summer and my natural color is a medium brown.
> I apologize for going off topic but TIA my lovelies



Meg, you look gorgeous in all the pics but if I had to pick one, then I would say the first pic. Its a nice color for the summer and you looks fabulous!


----------



## lilmissb

You have fab taste *ahleah* (HL + CL) so of course I trust ya!!!


----------



## ahleah712

yea...I do



luxlover said:


> what? you never told me that you do hair!


----------



## Lec8504

Megadane said:


> Hey ladies I would really like your opinions on a non-related HL matter and since you all have such impeccable taste I would really appreciate your opinions.
> I'm getting my hair done tomorrow and am currently quite dark-mom and bf not huge fans
> So..if you don't mind perusing through some pics of different colors I've had over the past couple of years please lend me your thoughts
> I have been contemplating going back to blonde (or at least lighter) for the summer and my natural color is a medium brown.
> I apologize for going off topic but TIA my lovelies



totally agree with the other girls...the first one is my favorite.  My bf hates dark hair on me too....he thinks it makes me look too pale..so right now I have like medium brown hair with like some blond highlights.  I would love to get my hair like you hair color in the first picture....it really brightens up your face


----------



## lilgraycat

I'm know I'm a bit late with posting my hautelook purchase, but here's my attempt to replicate Blair's look in gossip girl. Unfortunately the dress is a bit too big on me and I'll have to give it up and hunt for another one :/


----------



## lilmissb

I'm so sorry to hear that *lilgraycat!* Sheesh you must be an XXS by the looks of things! You look great it in though.


----------



## dreamdoll

*meg* - I love you in blonde for sure!

*lilgraycat *- you look great! Sorry to hear you need a change in size!


----------



## glitterglo

*Meg*, agreed with everyone - the blonder hair flatters you best 

*Lilgraycat*, the dress looks great on you.


----------



## Megadane

^^hehe I'm blonde now
*lilgraycat*-the dress looks really beautiful on you..too bad you have to size down.  Do you have another dress in mind?


----------



## shockboogie

Got home and found my HL cami top waiting for me!!! Will post pics in a bit!


----------



## shockboogie

I know I'm late but here's the magenta bow dress I got from Haute Look:







And here are some pics of the HL cami top from eBay:

Worn with liquid leggings...










And worn with my JBrand skinnies which unfortunately I think emphasizes my muffin top







I still need to experiment on how to wear this cami right since I feel more body conscious in this as it rides up a bit and creates folds on my tummy unlike the dresses that just stay down. Any suggestions on how I can wear this well?


----------



## lilmissb

*Meg* you're blonde now? Pics! Or FB them...

*shock* you look awesome! Love the magenta bow halter. Does it feel large or small? I got the XS as people were saying it ran a bit big but now I'm worried I won't get into it. As for the cami top, try it with a high waisted fitted skirt. If you want to keep it down you could always try those old fashioned suspender thingys. Not sure where you would get them from but one end could clip onto you top and the other end to the end of your skirt??? You get the idea? I'm realy bad at describing things!


----------



## dreamdoll

*Shock* - You look fab in the magenta bow halter!!


----------



## kissmequick

*lilgraycat:* the dress looks great on you. It makes me regret not picking up more dresses from the hautelook sale!

*shock:* I love the colour of the magenta dress. I was worried the dress would be more bright pink than bright purple, so I went with the gray one instead. 

My dress should be arriving soon... but I'm a little worried about the fit since it'll be my first herve leger dress. Hopefully it'll fit and I can post pictures =)


----------



## ahleah712

*lilgraycat*- you look awesome in the dress...and you are totally a xs...already told you that last week

*Shock*- you look amazing also...I'm so jealous of all that got the bow dress...

*lilmissb*- you got the bow dress too?


----------



## lilmissb

^I managed to get ahold of one   I should get it 2 weeks maybe...not sure


----------



## lilflobowl

shock, how about with a high waisted poofy skirt? that should hold up the top & stop it from riding up. you look good in the bow dress!

lilgraycat, looking good but yea, can see the bunching; have you considered maybe just getting it altered?


----------



## ahleah712

how much were you able to gett it for? ebay?



lilmissb said:


> ^I managed to get ahold of one   I should get it 2 weeks maybe...not sure


----------



## olialm1

shock I think both look good. And I don't know what muffin you're talking about because you look skinny! Love the leggings


----------



## lilgraycat

Can any owners of the strapless navy and white dress bought from Hautelook tell me if your dress comes with a silicon strip at the top part of the dress? I only noticed today that this dress should have a silicon strip but mine did not come with it!


----------



## lilgraycat

Thanks everyone for the compliments ^_^ I did manage to snag a XXS in the same navy and white strapless, hope this one works out!


----------



## melissab

mine should be here today!


----------



## Swanky

Thread needs to be closed/archived due to length, feel free to start a new one.


----------

